# Breastfeeding & pregnant Mammas



## Jess19

Hello ladies :hi: 

Thought I'd start a thread for all my breastfeeding mamma's that are expecting :) 

Although I just recently quit nursing it wont be long until I'm at it again! 
Just got my bfp last week! According to a due date calculator I'm due 11-14-14. I have a prenatal appointment on the 18th and hopefully a scan soon after. 

Anyone else BFing and expecting another?


*Team* :yellow:

Mummy2Corban
Zpehyr
Spiffynoodles
Krippy



*Team Tell Me*

Jess19
Veronicaco
VJean
Cangaroo


----------



## Geegees

Me! Im still feeding :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi glad you started this Jess!!

Just for those who haven't been in the ttc breastfeeding thread I'm due 11/11/14 and breastfeeding my 16month old still :)

X


----------



## superfrizbee

I'm due october really and in fact the last 5 days DD hasnt fed at all and I think she's weaning herself, but still, I kinda fit the bill ;)


----------



## meg79

Me! I have a 3 year old who still likes a quick nurse in the morning after waking up. No sign of weaning yet! Just my problem of painful nips lol


----------



## Jess19

welcome ladies :flower: wow cant believe how many mammas there are that are still BFing! Lovely!!


----------



## sunnyday123

Me, im breastfeeding still :) mainly at night though! Congrats everyone!


----------



## charlie15

I was still breastfeeding my 16 month old, but she hasn't wanted any these last 2 days, I think I may be drying up already :( I am due end of October x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Not breastfeeding anymore, but still joining this thread to be with my friends. :winkwink:

I'm due same day as Jess, 11/14/14, but because of my IU, I'll most likely have this baby late October. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

:) cant wait to share this wonderful journey these next 9 months with you lades! 

Has anyone announced their pregnancy yet? 
DH and I are still waiting to tell everyone. I think we are going to announce it after I have a scan and we know that everything is alright


----------



## dinkykitten

I'm due October, but still breastfeeding my dd who's 18 months.


----------



## Jinbean

Hi!:hi:
I'm due end of Oct/beginning of Nov... not too sure exactly when as not had AF as still BF my 10 month old. Took us 3 years TTC with him so was shocked to say the least when I had the same week of queasy mornings to signal this BFP just like last time! Have a scan on 17th so hopefully will get an idea of EDD then! Eek! 
J x


----------



## Jess19

Oooo Jinbean :thumbup: awesome job catching that eggy before the return of AF! 
Crazy how things work out uh?

It took us 2 years and the verge of fertility meds to get pregnant with DD and my DS was almost 3 years ttc (no charting or opks just BDing) but none the less I was completely shocked when I got a bfp last week. I was fully expecting to go at least another year ttc before I fell pregnant again.


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hiya I'm due 8th October and still feeding my 21 month old :) my nippy nips are finally starting to settle down when she nurses and I'm kinda starting to night wean her. I don't give her boobie between midnight & 6am no matter how many times she asks for milky!!! I think my milk is drying up though as I barely feel a let down when she does feed. Feel really sad about it as I know our journey must end someday, I'm just not sure I'm ready for it to happen in the next few weeks :(


----------



## charlie15

We have told a few very close friends and that's all, everyone else not until after the 12 weeks scan!

How's everyone feeling? I have been really nauseous and tired these last 2 days, it's kind of creeped up on me over the last week, but the last 2 days have been the worst by far....tough with a 16 month old who is currently fighting naps!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've been tired for sure. Part of it is keeping up with a 2 year old and an 8 month old who doesn't sleep through the night, but I can tell that a lot of it is just hormones.

As for telling, we've told our immediate families and our best friends, but everyone else will have to wait until after our 11 week scan. :flower:


----------



## firefly15

Me, sort of, am due September! DS was still feeding when I got my bfp but by 6 weeks he'd almost completely lost interest - I think my supply dropped right down and the taste changed? He still wants to latch on for a few seconds before nap and bed and seems to be a bit more interested again this week (might be teething related).

I was so sad when he virtually stopped but my nipples have been sooo sore and part of me fears the idea of tandem feeding so I'm wondering if he may lose interest as things progress and the colostrum comes in or if I may have to make the decision to nudge him into stopping completely. So confused about what to do!


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy have a 2yr old and an 8 month old will make anybody tired :) but your right hormones def are playing a part in it lol ;)

:hi: hi firefly. I dont know much about tandem nursing sorry. All i can say is if you want to go for it but surely if LO doesnt want to then he will let you know :( as heart breaking as it is. I was sad when I quit nursing but now im pregnant so quickly after I stopped that it makes me happy to know ill be doing it again soon :( when I stop nursing this next baby that will take its toll on me as this is our last baby :(


----------



## VJean

Hi ladies! I'm due 31 Oct, but I think that will slip back to Nov after my next ultrasound on Monday. I'm currently bfing my 15 month old, and she is showing no signs of stopping. She has actually increased her night feedings! I'm torn between spending the extra time with her now, or trying to wean from night feedings. We co-sleep, so she will literally try and nurse all night. 

MS has just started this week....I sure hope it doesn't stick around long! Hope everyone else is feeling great!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey ladies,

I'm due 11th nov. I kinda fit here.. Baby girl is just having a morning feed but I think my supply is going soooooo I think it won't be long till I finish. Thought I'd join though!

Xxx


----------



## charlie15

I was sad too when dd stopped nursing. But in another way my nipples were so so sore feeding that I wasn't really enjoying it. I am pretty sure my supply tanked and that's what stopped it. 

Spiffy pregnant with a 2 year old and an 8 month old! Whoa you are a brave lady, one toddler is enough to zonk me out!!


----------



## barack

Hi Ladies.. am so happy to find this thread. 
AM due 08/11/2014 and still nursing a 10month girl.
am not thinking of weaning her as i feel its a bit too early. planning on bf till she gets to 16months.
she still enjoys her milk and hope she will remain like that. 
no sore nipples so far and no MS...:happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Charlie15, the real question is...am I brave? Or crazy? :rofl:

VJean, it's good to see you here! Not sure if you remember me from the "Catching the first egg" thread or not, but I remember you posting there a few times. :flower:


----------



## VJean

Spiffynoodles said:


> Charlie15, the real question is...am I brave? Or crazy? :rofl:
> 
> VJean, it's good to see you here! Not sure if you remember me from the "Catching the first egg" thread or not, but I remember you posting there a few times. :flower:

I do remember you and am so happy to see you in first tri again!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I think it's mega your bubbas are close! But it's gonna be a crazy household! Hehe!

How are you all feeling?

Are you ladies finding out sex or team yellow?

Xxx


----------



## charlie15

Mummy2Corban said:


> Spiffy I think it's mega your bubbas are close! But it's gonna be a crazy household! Hehe!
> 
> How are you all feeling?
> 
> Are you ladies finding out sex or team yellow?
> 
> Xxx

Staying team yellow and happy with a pink or blue bundle :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm team yellow again too. I don't mind if we have pink or blue either! 

Exciting!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Also staying team yellow! This will be my first time not finding out, so I'm pretty excited. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Exciting stuff spiffy! Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Im due october 5th and am still breastfeeding one of my twins he will be 2 in may.
I have fed him only off my right breast the entire time and cant feed off my left so I dont know how that's going to work. Im hoping he will self wean sometime before baby is born but its not looking likely, hes always feeding. We co sleep too so he still helps himself at night.


----------



## zephyr

Oh and I'm also staying team yellow :)


----------



## Jess19

wow I cant believe how many of you ladies are staying team yellow! I could never do it! lol im a need to know right now kind of gal! ;) 
My mommy instincts are telling me boy!
I knew from the day I got my bfp with DD that she was a girl and when I was pregnant with DS I had a feeling he would be a boy. We shall see if Im 3 for 3! :)

Well today was the first day that I felt pregnant. I really havent had much symptoms but today my tummy feels hard and bloated and crampy but that could be because I did some cleaning over at our new place (DH and I are moving this month) and then after that I spent almost 3 hours at Chuck E Cheese (in boots with a heal) for my nephews birthday. I know it was silly of me but I wanted to wear something nice before none of my cloths fit me anymore lol


----------



## zephyr

Ive stayed team yellow before and its fun!! Guessing all the way to the end.
I thought she was a boy right the way through even brought mostly blue so was quite a surprise when they said its a girl.

im thinking this one is a boy but I only say that as we dtd two days after o and I somehow managed to get pregnant and boys swim faster so......that's just what I think. Would love another girl tho.


----------



## Jess19

If you take dtd in conjuncion with O time for me it could go either way. We dtd 2 dayd before O so there could have been a female spermy hanging around but we also dtd the day of o so a male one could have made it up there pretty quick.....idk I said boy but now im kinda leaning towards girl. 
Ill be happy either way :) Just want to know asap lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, we had the same DTD pattern _and_ the same O date! We also DTD two days before and the day of. How funny. I wonder if we'll have the same gender or not. I keep thinking boy, but that's just because my grandmother had a girl then three boys, then my dad had a girl then three boys, and I've also started that pattern with a girl then one boy, so I feel like I'll probably have two more now. :dohh:


----------



## Jess19

lol wow we have tons in common!!!

the only way i could ever stay team yellow is if e have a boy and for some reason i get pregnant again.


----------



## Jess19

crazy how that pattern runs in your family! :) im guessing boy for you now!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Lotsa feelings for boys! I have no idea!!!!! 

Xxz


----------



## Veronicaco

I need to know ASAP too! Don't mind which as I bought a lot of dd's stuff gender neutral and I don't go for really girly stuff. I guess dh would like a boy but happy and healthy is our only want :)


----------



## VJean

Can't believe y'all are staying team yellow! Wow! I'm very impressed!

AFM, I'll be finding out ASAP! :haha: I'm doing the MaternaT21 or Panorama genetic testing in 2-3 weeks, so I'll find out gender then. I can't believe I can find out so soon. However, we are keeping it a secret from everyone else! At least that is our plan anyway....


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean said:


> Can't believe y'all are staying team yellow! Wow! I'm very impressed!
> 
> AFM, I'll be finding out ASAP! :haha: I'm doing the MaternaT21 or Panorama genetic testing in 2-3 weeks, so I'll find out gender then. I can't believe I can find out so soon. However, we are keeping it a secret from everyone else! At least that is our plan anyway....

That's awesome that you can find out so soon! You'll tell us, right? :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Gotta tell us!

I love being team yellow! I love surprises. DH also said we have always been team yellow so wouldn't be fair on the baby to find out! Bless him! 

When do you ladies first see your midwife? I'm booked in for the 11th April so I'll be just over 9 weeks.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

April 24th for me, so I'll be one day shy of 11 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Do you get a scan then too spiffy?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, though it's not an "official" scan, more like a quick dating scan at my OB's office. But I'm not complaining! :flower:


----------



## VJean

Of course I'll tell my BnB family! I may even tell y'all the baby's name! :haha: 

I had my first appointment/scan at 5w6d-ish, and my next appointment/scan is Monday when I will 7w3d (or about there). Then my RE will release me to regular OB care where I will have an appointment and scan at 8-9 weeks. My genetic testing (just blood test) will be done at 9-10 weeks. Whew! That sounds like a lot when you write it all out!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Vjean I'm having a scan Monday and I'll be 5 weeks and 6 days..... What did you see? I had a scan with indigo at 6 weeks and 2 days.

Spiffy can't complain at even a quick scan!

Xxx


----------



## charlie15

Oooh you have to tell us! 

I have my first mw appt this monday then I should know scan date. But I am thinking of getting a private one at 9 weeks as not sure the nerves will keep until 12 weeks, just want to see all is ok.


----------



## VJean

Mummy2Corban said:


> Vjean I'm having a scan Monday and I'll be 5 weeks and 6 days..... What did you see? I had a scan with indigo at 6 weeks and 2 days.
> 
> Spiffy can't complain at even a quick scan!
> 
> Xxx

I saw a yolk sac and a pole, and just a flicker of a heart beat. The heart beat was so faint that they didn't even try and measure it, so if you don't see that, don't panic! Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones and you will see it! I didn't ovulate on CD 14, so my peanut is actually a few days behind my LMP date, so I wasn't worried. Can't wait to see your baby pic!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

charlie15 said:


> Oooh you have to tell us!
> 
> I have my first mw appt this monday then I should know scan date. But I am thinking of getting a private one at 9 weeks as not sure the nerves will keep until 12 weeks, just want to see all is ok.

I've got my first mw appt on Monday too.


----------



## Jess19

My appointment is on Tuesday! :) Cant wait to hear all these updates!!


----------



## charlie15

CharmedKirsty said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh you have to tell us!
> 
> I have my first mw appt this monday then I should know scan date. But I am thinking of getting a private one at 9 weeks as not sure the nerves will keep until 12 weeks, just want to see all is ok.
> 
> I've got my first mw appt on Monday too.Click to expand...

:thumbup:

How are you feeling? 

I have had the worst nausea so far, lots of wretching but no vomiting, just feel ick!


----------



## charlie15

Jess19 said:


> My appointment is on Tuesday! :) Cant wait to hear all these updates!!

Yey lots happening next week :happydance:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

charlie15 said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh you have to tell us!
> 
> I have my first mw appt this monday then I should know scan date. But I am thinking of getting a private one at 9 weeks as not sure the nerves will keep until 12 weeks, just want to see all is ok.
> 
> I've got my first mw appt on Monday too.Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> I have had the worst nausea so far, lots of wretching but no vomiting, just feel ick!Click to expand...

I feel sick at times. What I'm suffering most with is tiredness.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'll second the tiredness! Of course, some of my tiredness comes from waking up in the middle of the night (and early for the day) with my 8 month old, but even if DH lets me sleep in, I still feel tired. :sleep:


----------



## charlie15

Yep tired here too. Pregnancy tired is so different to just tired, I feel drugged!


----------



## Veronicaco

I find the tiredness comes in waves, does anyone else get that? 
Midwife called today and booked me in for April 1st. I have a blood test next week so will chase up my epu scan if I haven't heard anything by then :)


----------



## zephyr

I've got my second midwife appointment on Monday :) 

I think my nausea is easing. I don't seem to be as sick as I normally am when I forget to take my b6 :p


----------



## zephyr

Im due oct 5th hope you ladies dont mind me staying in this thread. Since its a breastfeeding one all of us have young kids and its nice to be in a group with people who have other children also :) love the october thread and the people in it but there's only a few with young toddlers.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr what does b6 do? I had awful nausea with Corban and terrible ms with indie so I'll probably get one of them with this one!

Veronica hope you get a scan date soon.

Vjean I doubt I'll get a picture of the beanie! They don't usually give them at epu. 

I'm feeling normal at the mo! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr of course you can stay! (I'm here, and I'm not even breastfeeding anymore :haha:)

Plus, even though I'm due in November, my OB told me that I should just expect my next baby to come a little early like my son did, so I'm sure I'll be an October mama, like you. :flower:

Mummy2Corban, that's too bad you won't get a picture! My doctors have always printed a few pictures for me, even for routine checks. Well, the important thing is that you to see your little bean. :flower:

As for me, I've got an acne breakout like a teenager. :blush:


----------



## charlie15

Sophia has stopped breastfeeding this week, I'd like to stick around too as it's nice to chat to other mums with toddlers. I am pretty sure my milk has just gone totally, pretty early but I think that's why she has stopped.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear your milk is gone Charlie15, but at least I'm not the odd duck in this group anymore. :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy at our hospital you have to pay for scan pictures at 12 and 20 weeks. I don't mind so much as there's not much to see at the early scans.

Charlie I'm only feeding in the morning but I don't think I'll be doing that for much longer.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Here in the US, the 20 week scan is the only guaranteed one (some OBs, like mine, do an ultrasound at the first appointment to accurately date the pregnancy, but a lot don't) but you always get free pictures at the 20 week scan. Because I had IUGR with my DD, I got a scan to check DS's growth at 32 weeks, to make sure he didn't have it, and the tech even switched into 3D mode and printed out a picture of his face for us, just because! It was so cool, because I never would have gone somewhere and paid for a 3D scan just for fun.

I'm assuming I'll have another 32 growth scan this time, too (I think it's kind of standard here when you have a history of IUGR) so I'm hoping we'll get a nice sonographer again. :winkwink:


----------



## charlie15

Mummy2corban, have you felt your supply dip or has there been a change in feeding? Initially Sophia wanted more and more, then one day she just got upset and my boobs got a bit of a pummel! Then she refused after that and that was that, I was a little sad but I was also ready to stop at 16 months. 

Yes spiffy we can be the 2 odd ducks :haha:


----------



## charlie15

Veronicaco said:


> I find the tiredness comes in waves, does anyone else get that?
> Midwife called today and booked me in for April 1st. I have a blood test next week so will chase up my epu scan if I haven't heard anything by then :)

Yes usually it's in waves everyday, but today was constant. I think because I was tired after a hard day at work, was late home then up early with dd. Now ready for :sleep:


----------



## zephyr

Mummy2Corban said:


> Zephyr what does b6 do? I had awful nausea with Corban and terrible ms with indie so I'll probably get one of them with this one!
> 
> Veronica hope you get a scan date soon.
> 
> Vjean I doubt I'll get a picture of the beanie! They don't usually give them at epu.
> 
> I'm feeling normal at the mo!
> 
> Xxx

Its meant to help some people with morning sickness. 
All my pregnancies, especially my twin one I was terribly ill. With the twins I got medicated at 34 weeks finally but even then I thought supplements were a waste of time and never tried them. 

My mum came to stay a few weeks back and I was desperate to keep it to ourselves till 12 weeks and I found a morning sickness formula that has b6 and ginger. 

Taken it for the last month with very minimal sickness. I missed a few doses and then was very ill but if I took it every 8 hours strictly I was fine. 
The last few days I've missed doses and seem fine now so I think mine is finally going. 

I think it's worth a try! I mean the worst that can happen is it doesn't work :p


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Charlie I don't think I have enough and my let down is none exsistant. She's bitten me a few times as well. I don't think she's getting much from her morning feed but I'll keep it going as long as I can. 

Zephyr if I do get ms I think I'll give it a try. I felt awful last time 24, 7 so I'll defo try b6 if ms comes knocking again!

Spiffy I've never had 3d but they look mega!

Currently having snuggles with indie as she is snoozing. Corbans at play group so it's very peaceful apart from the dogs charging about. 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, did your MS kick in around 6 weeks last time? I hear most people say that their MS starts around then, and so, even though I've never had MS, I guess I'm waiting until I pass that point to say for sure that I've dodged it again.


----------



## charlie15

Spiffynoodles said:


> M2C, did your MS kick in around 6 weeks last time? I hear most people say that their MS starts around then, and so, even though I've never had MS, I guess I'm waiting until I pass that point to say for sure that I've dodged it again.

Mine starts a 6 weeks, I think that's a pretty common time to start.

Am having a good day today afte yesterday :thumbup: lovely as the sun is shining so we have been out all morning and I've actually enjoyed it


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think if I get MS this time around, I'll be convinced I'm having twins, since I didn't have any the first two pregnancies. :haha:


----------



## Veronicaco

I've had some waves of nausea today! I'm 5+3, I seem to remember it starting even earlier with dd but it was so bad somedays I couldn't face getting out of bed. I don't have that luxury anymore so I hope it's not as bad this time.
There is a little part of me that likes a symptom or two - makes me feel that everything is happening in there ;) xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I'm the same way. If I don't feel pregnant, I worry that things aren't going well. Thankfully I'm bloated all day long now, so it's kind of hard to ignore that. :haha: I hope your MS is easier this time around!


----------



## Jess19

I finally have some pregnancy symptoms! :) 
my boobs are starting to hurt and im SO sleepy, I can barely keep my eyes open!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Woohoo for feeling pregnant! Now let's just hope your symptoms don't get any worse. :winkwink:


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffynoodles said:


> Woohoo for feeling pregnant! Now let's just hope your symptoms don't get any worse. :winkwink:

Hahaha!! You are so right :) xxx


----------



## Jess19

Right, Im fine with the way things are lol 

Anyone a little nervous for their scan? 
Im nervous about seeing more than one baby!


----------



## charlie15

Yes I am always a wreck about scans! when is your scan Jess?

Oh and spiffy tell me about bloat, I am sooooo bloated today that I have pulled out my old maternity pants!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, do you have a feeling it's twins? Or are you just worried about that statistic that says breastfeeding moms are 9X more likely to have twins? :haha:

I always seem to think I'm having twins, although I'm pretty sure we never will because they don't run in my family at all. So you'd think that would make me stop thinking about it, but it doesn't. :dohh:

Zephyr, did twins run in your family? Or did yours just come out of nowhere?

As for scans, I'm not too worried, because mine won't be until 11 weeks, and by that point, I think I should already be able to find the heartbeat with my Doppler.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy with Corban, indie and my molar my ms started around 6 weeks! Yuk. Maybe I might be lucky and not have any?!? Hehe! Wishful thinking I think!

Veronica hopefully you only get a few waves of nausea!

Jess yay for sore boobs.... Well not to sore!

I'm feeling a little worried about my scan Monday because I'm an increased risk of another molar. I'm not so worried about twins as I know it would be crazy but it would be amazing. When my mum was preggo with me they told her they thought I was a twin but my twin didn't develop if that makes sense. I wonder if any if us will be with twins!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, that's crazy! Do you know why they thought you were a twin? Did they see another sac in an ultrasound?

I'm praying that you never have to go through another molar. That just sounds awful. :nope:


----------



## zephyr

Spiffynoodles - well my nanas on both sides say twins and triplets do but ive not known any to be living so it must of been ages ago.
So yeah they did just come out of nowhere lol

we were thrilled as I actually had a mc so my twins are my rainbow babies :)
At 4-5 weeks I was ill, really ill then a week or so later it vanished and then I got a teeny bit of spotting so when I went into my ultrasound we were expecting the worst however we did talk about twins a bit so it was a nice sort of expected surprise :) i had a strong feeling it was two beforehand but just didnt think that would happen to us and that I was probably mc again.

this time I was scared of twins again, I mean twins again would of been nice but the pregnancy for me was not fun and I was always in pain (carried them to 38 weeks) and so the idea of doing that again scared me.
was relieved at the scan to see one, but a little sad too as it is an amazing experience!!

I do however have a sneaky feeling we caught a second egg as we dtd two days after I o'd. We were going to do it a few days before but decided not to saying we would try for a baby the next month. Will never know for sure but I havnt heard of anyone getting pregnant so long after ovulation. Guess it was just meant to be :) so even though this baby was technically planned my bfp was still quite a shock. I just couldnt get my head around it :p

and yup your chances of concieving twins are higher while breastfeeding!! Hehe


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I think so..... I'll ask my Mumma more details. I'm sure this isn't molar but of course it will be good once we know for sure..... I do feel fairly positive. With my molar I knew something wasn't right.

Zephyr I can only imagine what carry twins to 38 weeks feels like! It's mega uncomfortable at that point with one let alone two! How much did they weigh?

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Max was 5 lb 13 and Aria was 7 lb 7.
He had iugr and there was a bit of a muck up with my scan results getting lost so he stayed in a bit longer than he should of however we got induced at 38 weeks.
both were born fine naturally and no time in neonates or anything. Home after a two day stay.


----------



## Jess19

I'm not too worried about it, although my grandma had twins (I have identical twin uncles) they say it skips a generation so you never know! :)
Also my sister in law has twins, they will be 2 next month. I know we're not related but still, it would be crazy if I had twins. My step daughters mom has twins also SO if I had twins my step daughter would have 2 sets of half brothers/sisters that are twins and twin cousins lol crazy! 
My scan is on Tuesday :) I cant wait!!

OH! and DHs sister is marring an identical twin in Aug!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Fraternal twins can skip a generation if it's the father that carries the gene, because he can't ovulate, obviously (hence the skipped generation) but he can give that gene to his daughter who then has twins. However, if your grandma's twins are identical, then it's not hereditary anyway. But it sounds like you have a lot of twins in your sphere, so maybe there's just something in the water where you live. :winkwink: I don't really know any twins personally.

Zephyr, my DD had IUGR and it wasn't discovered until she was born, either. She came at 38+4 weeks and she weighed 5lbs 7oz. At all my appointments, my OB said I was measuring spot on, but I've often wondered if she was just measuring really quickly and rounding the number to where she thought it should be, because I had total strangers telling me that I looked too small for how far along I was. Regardless, I switched OBs after that.

M2C, that's kind of crazy that you were able to sense that something wasn't right with your molar. But I guess that happened to me with my miscarriage, too. I just felt like that baby wasn't going to make it. Good thing we've both got positive feelings this time around! :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Wow spiffy glad you changed obs! Its a bit sad they didnt pick it up earlier.
5 lb 7 must of been teeny. Was she okay after birth? Did she need care at all?

A few weeks before birth at my last scan the tech said to me "they will be keeping a close eye on him now" yet when I mentioned that at my appointments they said the scan looked fine (referring to the one before)
Somehow my scan results got misplaced and I never had another scan after that. Not quite sure what they were thinking.


----------



## Veronicaco

Hey guys! My friends baby was crazy small and I often wonder if it was undiagnosed iugr. When baby was born after having iugr were they skinny? With loose skin? Sort of missing the fat you would normally expect? X


----------



## charlie15

Wow lots of potential for twins here! I love the idea if twins,I have a friend who has twins through IVF, but I do not like the idea of a twin pregnancy! I am relieved I have only one in there! 

Spiffy Your poor dd weighing only 5.7, did your son have iugr? Glad you changed docs.


----------



## Cangaroo

Can I join in here now? BFP this morning! No symptoms yet...


----------



## charlie15

Cangaroo said:


> Can I join in here now? BFP this morning! No symptoms yet...

Congratulations Cangaroo :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

OMG cangaroo! Congratulations!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Canagroo, yay! :happydance: Glad you tested again after the bleeding! I'll admit, I thought it was just your body doing weird things because of breastfeeding. So happy I was wrong! :flower:

Zephyr, thankfully, my DD was small but otherwise healthy. We've always had a hard time getting her to eat, which I've heard is very common with IUGR babies, because they learned in the womb to make do with less, and have a hard time getting over that out of the womb as well. Thankfully my DS didn't have IUGR and was born at 36+6 weighing 6lbs 11oz, which was pretty impressive for being that early!

Veronicaco, yes, she had loose skin and the nurse said it was because she had actually lost weight in the womb. She also had aspects of a baby that had gone two weeks over due, like dry, wrinkly skin, and meconium in the water. Sounds like your friend's baby had IUGR as well. My first OB never even diagnosed it! She just said, "Sometimes these things just happen and we don't know why." My new OB took one look at my previous history and diagnosed it as IUGR, which is what I'd suspected all along.


----------



## Veronicaco

That's it spiffy, just like my friends dd! She's gp again and so worried that it may occur again but has never known what 'it' was. Do we know what causes it?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It can be caused by different things, but usually stems from the placenta dying too early. That's scary if her doctor isn't treating her like a patient with a history of IUGR, though. Typically patients with a history will be told to take one baby aspirin a day (low dose aspirin). That's what my new OB has me do to help keep the placenta strong, and it worked great with DS. Plus, she said that it has a lot of other benefits when you're pregnant. Also we're given extra scans to check on growth in the third trimester.


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy that's funny you say that as my boy ate so little. He got bigger than our girl twin the first 6 months as we had issues with severe reflux with her but once we had her on the right meds and milk she overtook him growth wise and is still taller and heavier. He has always been a small eater right from birth.

veronicaco - im not sure what causes it, in my case I think it was just because they had run out of room and he was squished into a tiny space while his sister stretched out over him. 
And yup mine looked like a little old man. Very skinny everywhere. Wrinkly baggy scaly skin.


----------



## zephyr

These were them after birth :)

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140117_092511_zps071a1737.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

This was my DD when she was 2 weeks old. The outfit that she's wearing was Newborn size so you can get an idea of how small she looked.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr your twenties are gorgeous! Perfect!

Spiffy oh my she is tiny! Indigo was 8lb 9oz so not massive but was too big for newborn straight away! Gorgeous!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

What beautiful babies!

I'd have thought it was just breastfeeding messing everything up if it hadn't been so similar to the bleeding I had last time I was pregnant. 

I'm so excited and my husband's away so I haven't told anyone in real life yet!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, when I found out I was pregnant with my first, my DH was out of town, so I know how torturous it can be having to wait! :haha: Thank goodness I could spill the beans to my BnB friends!


----------



## Veronicaco

What gorgeous little ones!!! Yes they are tiny! I'm so broody :) can't wait to have another little one :) x


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy she's gorgeous!! Amazing how the clothes fall off them huh! And newborn clothing are tiny.

Cangaroo when does he get back?? Holding that news in would be so hard :p


----------



## charlie15

Beautiful babies :)


----------



## Cangaroo

He got back very late last night so just told him this morning. :flower:


----------



## VJean

Beautiful babies!! And sooooo tiny! Here is my 10 lb 3 oz toddler! She was so big when she was born, but is very petite now. At 15 months she is 22 lbs and 30 in tall. 

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/763c6ae1d36f6ff88bc414cb20572afc.jpg
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/689b318b63c1c2f085af7f1a387582c4.jpg


----------



## VJean

Congrats Cangaroo! What a great surprise for him to come home to!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, wow! She was big at birth! Did you have GD, or do you think you're just prone to big babies? A friend of mine had a singleton who was 9lb 9oz, and then twins that were 8lbs each! So I think in her case, she's just prone to big babies. :haha:

As for staying petite, my DD, the one who had IUGR, is 24 months, and weighs 23 lbs, so she's definitely still on the little side!

Cangaroo, I bet that felt great to be able to tell your DH! How did he react?


----------



## Cangaroo

He was very surprised as he thought I had AF last week (as did I...) but absolutely delighted and very excited. He keeps suggesting very silly boys names (we've had a girl's name picked out for months).

We can't decide when to tell family and friends. We told people as soon as we knew last time but want to wait a little this time. I'm wondering about telling our mums on Mothers' Day, though, and will be telling a couple of very close friends this week. Have any of you told people yet?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We told our families and some close friends already. We were originally going to wait a while, but we're moving out of my in-law's house this Friday and I was worrying about trying to take it easy while keeping it secret, and so finally I just said, screw it, let's just tell them and be done with it. :haha:


----------



## zephyr

I havnt told anyone yet apart from the few who knew we were going to start trying again.
havnt even told my family mostly because this is our 6th and last baby and my mum is totally against me having more children as to her kids are a burden and she wants me to be happy and enjoy my life.
I tell her im very happy and love my family and enjoy it but her reply is always "theres more to life than having kids"

I recently had my nana and mum stay my mum was very negative, kept complaining about all the chores i have to do, about the noise, she even complained about the number of presents she has to buy (I told her not to bother, that we dont expect it) however my nana was very supportive and commented on what a great family I have, how the kids are well behaved, how we all work together well and are happy. Was going to announce then but decided not to.

my mums well off and snobby and lives in another country. Love her to bits but shes a bit backwards when it comes to family.

so I havnt announced yet, and am dreading it tbh......only because of my mums reaction.

hubbys mum and nana knows, they live in the same town as us and they are really happy.

my kids dont know yet either but will be telling them after our 12 week scan next week.


----------



## charlie15

Cangaroo that would be lovely to tell your mums on Mother's Day. Oh names, I don't know we had a boys name for Sophia as she was also a yellow bundle, but I change my mind now every day about that one, but my OH still loves it! Oh well, long time to think about it! 

Vjean, what a beautiful baby and I love all those rolls. My friend had a boy the same weight, but he so now a 15 month old in clothes for a 2 and a half yr old! 

Spiffy, so how did everyone react? Where are you moving to? 

I have my first mw appt tomorrow, no scan, just blood tests and a chat, nothing much but should get a date for my 12 weeks scan :)


----------



## VJean

Spiffy, no GD, and not prone to big babies. My others were 5lbs 11oz, 6 lbs 5oz and 7lbs 8oz! I was in undiagnosed heart failure the last 1/2 of my pregnancy and retained a lot of fluids. I often wonder if that had anything to do with it. She is 3 days old in those pics, hanging out in my ICU room. It was ridiculously warm, which is why she is just in a diaper. 

We haven't told many people yet one co-worker figured it out and I told my sister who is also pg, due 2 weeks before me. We probably won't tell anyone for a while.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Vjean what a beautiful bubba!

Cangaroo I've told my mum, brother and sister. Having a scan tomorrow to check it's not molar so if all is well we will tell DH side then keep it quiet till at least 12 weeks.

Zephyr I'm sorry to hear your mum is a little negative. Main thing is you and your babies are happy.

Charlie exciting you have your first midwife appointment. Let us know how it goes.

I'm in bed feeling sick not sure if it's nerves or ms! I'm a little worried about tomorrow's scan because of my molar past. Argh! I'm sure all will be ok but I can't help but worry though.

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

M2c!! So jealous that you get to see your bubba tomorrow!! I still haven't had a scan date :/ can't wait to see the pics of your little bean :)

For me tomorrow is the 3 yr anniversary of my mc. Always a hard day to get through when youre pregnant again. X


----------



## zephyr

Mummy2corban good luck for tomorrow im sure it will all be fine :)

Veronicaco so sorry to hear about your previous loss, the date when it comes round is always a bit hard. Best wishes for tomorrow.

I have my mw turning up in an hour for my appointment. Mine does home visits which is handy :p
going to discuss my history today and whether or not she thinks home birth would be an option.


----------



## charlie15

Zephyr, sorry you'r mum is so negative about yoir choices. Wow 6 kids, must be amazing to have a big family. I think we'll be stopping at 2 even though I would really love 4! So how old are your other children? 

And you too Vjean, will this be baby number 5 for you? How old are you lo's? 

M2C, good luck with the scan tomorrow, scans always scare me sick. It must be hard after your molar. I remember you saying your ms was so bad with the molar due to the high hormones, so I am sure this one will be all good. 

Veronicaco, sorry it's the anniversary of your mc tomorrow :hugs: hope it's not too much of a difficult day for you.


----------



## Cangaroo

Good luck for the scan! I'm sure it will all be fine.

I think we will wait for Mothers' Day to tell our mums, though that is 2 weeks away. We'll see how we feel in the next few days.

One of my very close friends is hoping to adopt and has her date for a decision on Wednesday. I really hope it's a yes or I'll feel awful telling her, though I know she'll be genuinely delighted for us...


----------



## zephyr

Charlie having a big family is busy but fun! Wouldnt have it any other way. I never thought id have so many children. After we had a miscarriage and then got pregnant with the twins everything changed :)

dd 13, dd 8, ds 5, dd and ds turn 2 in may :)
So there are huge age gaps between them all which has worked well for us.

my midwife appointment went well, she said that she cant see why I cant have a home birth based on my history as long as the pregnancy goes well so......well see what happens!


----------



## Jess19

OMG I have So much catching up to do, I've read through all the posts :)
First let me say that all those babies are ADORABLE!!!! Ill have to post a pic soon of my kiddos when they were little.
I really cant type out too much right now as sitting here at the computer desk is killing my back :( I slipped and fell on the ice outside earlier. I was over at my new place (we are moving next week) I wanted to paint acouple rooms before we move in so my mom helped me paint earlier today, we spent 5 hours painting. When we left I slipped on the ice :( so between the painting and falling I'm not doing too good right now :( I did have some cramping but it stopped and there was never any bleeding but my back hurts SO bad. I cant wait until my appointment on Tuesday so I can talk to the Dr and I'm hoping they do a scan. 

As for telling everyone we are waiting until we see the heartbeat and then we will decide on how to tell everyone. 
This will be our 4th. DH has an 11yr old and I have an 8yr old from my first marriage. DD is our 1st together and this new addition will be our last, so we are hoping for a boy as DH has 2 daughters, but we will be happy either way :)

Hope everyone is doing great! I shall catch up more when I get some more time

Oh congrats Cangaroo!!!!!! :) Super excited to see you here!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm so sorry you have to worry about your mom's reaction. How awful that she makes you feel bad about having a big family. :( We want a big family, too, at least 4-6 kids maybe more.

Our families took it pretty well, but there were a few comments about us "cranking them out." :dohh:

Veronicaco, sorry you have the anniversary of your miscarriage tomorrow. :hugs:

M2C, I can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr I'm swaying towards a home birth. 

Jess how are you feeling? Hope all is well.

So had my scan this morning. Great news is there seems to be no molar present. I think by the 12 week scan they should be pretty confident in saying it's ok. We saw a sac and a yolk. I think because I had O cramps cd15-16 and only got amega faint BFP 12dpo that I'm not quite 5+6 so I THINK all is ok. I am a little worried but I think that's natural. Got a scan in 2 weeks to make sure a baby has grown. Fingers crossed. Xxx


----------



## charlie15

Jess, so sorry about your fall, ouch on ice that really is painful, hope they scan you tomorrow. Wow you have a busy household too :thumbup:

Spiffy what do your family mean by cranking them out? Sorry is it me been English and not understanding :dohh:

Zephyr, your family sounds similar to a good friend of mine, she has 6 and her oldest is 13 and youngest is 2, no twins and I think there are slightly closer age gaps. I love going to see her, it's so much fun and her kids are all amazing. She has a child to match all of the rest of ours, it's funny, so her youngest is Sophia's regular play date. I think she'll have one more too. 

Off to mw appointment soon. Luckily managed to get Sophia down for a early nap, otherwise I don't know how she would cope in a hospital waiting room for god knows how long!


----------



## charlie15

Mummy2Corban said:


> Zephyr I'm swaying towards a home birth.
> 
> Jess how are you feeling? Hope all is well.
> 
> So had my scan this morning. Great news is there seems to be no molar present. I think by the 12 week scan they should be pretty confident in saying it's ok. We saw a sac and a yolk. I think because I had O cramps cd15-16 and only got amega faint BFP 12dpo that I'm not quite 5+6 so I THINK all is ok. I am a little worried but I think that's natural. Got a scan in 2 weeks to make sure a baby has grown. Fingers crossed. Xxx

Yey good news about scan and that they are giving you another one soon :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Charlie I hope the midwife goes well xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Charlie, "cranking them out" just means having one right after another, since there's only 15/16 months between the first two, and will be only 15/16 months between the second two as well. :flower: Good luck at you MW appointment!

As for large families, they're kind of the norm around here, since the majority of the population is Mormon and Mormon's believe in having lots of kids. So I know two families with 9 kids, one with 10 kids, and one with 13. :winkwink:

M2C, that's great that there's no sign of a molar! And like you said, you're probably not quite 5+6 (did they give you a measurement?) so it's perfectly normal to not see a heartbeat yet. that's awesome that you get a repeat scan in two weeks, though!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I got measurements.....

Gestational sac 9.9mm x 5.7mm x 11.8mm
Mean 9.1mm

Yolk sac 2.4mm x 2.5mm x 2.1mm
Mean 2.3mm

All looked a nice smooth shape. 
Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It says ultrasound demonstrates an intrauterine pregnant corresponding to 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Cangaroo

Sounds like great news! So pleased there's no molar. I think scans so early on, while sometimes necessary, often do create some worry as you can't see much. It all sounds very normal. It's good you get another scan in 2 weeks!

I've just made my booking appointment for next Thursday. It feels more official now!

Does anyone have a holding name for the baby? Isabella was randomly referred to as Ja Rule while I was pregnant. I think we might call this baby Mugglewump after the monkey from the enormous crocodile as Isabella likes him... I like silly holding names!


----------



## Jess19

M2C when I had my first scan with DD they only saw the yolk sac and no baby, it wasnt until a week later that we saw the baby and heartbeat. Its common to not see much at an early scan :hugs: try not to stress


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, we've never really had silly names for our babies before they were born (we'd usually just call them "baby") but we definitely like nicknames after they're born. Our DD started as "Babs" then became "Babbers" and then that turned into "Babber-dees". :haha:


----------



## VJean

Charlie, my Bigs are: DD 18, DS 17, DS 14. These three are from my previous marriage. My DH and I have a 1y/o DD, and then this baby.

Spiffy, I grew up in Utah (Hill AFB), and my dad was the youngest of 13! So yeah, I'm used to big families!

Just got back from my 2nd ultrasound. Baby looks good with a heartbeat of 140. :happydance: My RE has now released me into regular OB care. Once my coworker steps away from his desk I'll schedule my first appointment. I still find it hard to believe that things might actually work out this time!

M2C, sounds like your ultrasound went great as well!

Jesse, ouch! Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks Jess. How are you feeling now?

We don't usually call baby anything either until it's born. Our bubbas have a few nicknames! 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Vjean your ultrasound sounds great! Exciting. Did you get a pic?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, that's cool that you grew up in Utah! I live in Sandy right now, but we're moving to Magna at the end of the week. :flower: I'm glad to hear that your ultrasound looked great! :thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Congrats on the scans m2c and vjean :)

Its really good to hear everyone likes big families! Its not all that common where I am. Some like it, some hate it. Most people I know have 1, 2 or 3 kids. 

I've never had nicknames either, my first I called her by her name from 12 weeks cos I just knew she was a girl and we called her Rose.
the rest were just baby.


----------



## charlie15

Great news about scan Vjean! 

We had a nickname for Sophia, it was and still is Bunkie, no idea where it came from but it stuck and she responds to both Sophia and Bunkie now!


----------



## Cangaroo

Great scan results!

I've been feeling really queasy and tired today. I really wasn't expecting to feel like this so early- I had no symptoms until nearly 7 weeks last time. I've got so much to do having just moved house but I can't find the energy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How have you all been feeling ladies? Any new symptoms?

I'm still feeling ok! Maybe an odd wave of nausea but nothing really! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Still doing pretty good! Just bloated and tired. :haha:


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi everyone :) I'm starting to get some more pronounced symptoms now. Nausea is kicking in, getting very tired and grumpy plus peeing non stop and boobs are feeling different. Still no news on my scan which has annoyed me a bit but I have a blood test tomorrow for b6/12 or something like that so I might chase it up. :)
How are the rest of you guys? Xxxx


----------



## zephyr

I'm doing good. My nausea has pretty much gone Thank goodness :p
I do feel tired a bit but not as bad as earlier. 
Have been getting a few headaches tho and ive gone off meat and sugary foods so my usual treats I just dont like anymore and im eating mostly vegetarian meals and since my daughter and I need to be gluten free I am finding it hard to find anything I enjoy eating.
I did find this really yummy hard vintage cheese last night :p and peri peri sauce which I've been having on everything.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy yuk to the bloating! I had it awful with Corban but not so bad with indie.

Veronica can you call your epu? I'd chase it. 

Zephyr great news your nausea seems to have lifted. I quite enjoy veggie meals!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I've been really bloated, queasy and exhausted today. I really didn't expect symptoms so early!

Isabella told her new childminder I'm pregnant today at her first taster session. Oops! Perhaps I shouldn't have told her but I wanted her to be part of it from the beginning.

My booking appointment with the midwife is Next Thursday! Not too long to wait.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Not long till your booking in appointment! Got mine on the 11th April. Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So not being in the UK, I'm curious, what do they do at your booking in appointment?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Booking in is all your details for your pregnancy notes. Informs the hospital too. 

I used to work at the place who done the bounty packs! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay. My old OB would have me coming in at 9 weeks to do paperwork and blood work, and then a nurse would try to listen for the heartbeat if possible, so I guess it's sort of like that. My new OB doesn't have me come in at all until 11/12 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think heartbeat here is 16 week appointment. 

Do any of you ladies use a Doppler? I didn't with Corban but I borrowed one with indie. Not sure I'll use one this time round?!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I bought a Doppler with DS, but by the time I'd found his heartbeat, I'd already heard it at the 9 wee appointment. However, since I'm not seeing my doctor until 11 weeks this time, I think I'll start listening for it around 8/9 weeks.


----------



## charlie15

Can I ask all you mums of more than 1 where your previous pregnancies different. Just feeling a litt worried as this time round I have had symptoms but they are not as bad as last time. Booked myself in for a private scan next week, yikes!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I found indies heartbeat about 9 weeks! Took a little while to find though.

Charlie try not worry to much! Even though a scan will help ease your mind every pregnancy is different. Corban I had good aversion and awful nausea from about 7 weeks to 16 weeks. Molar extreme nausea about 6ish weeks and indigo sickness and non stop nausea about 6-7 weeks. I've had an odd wave of nausea but nothinguch else. You may just be luckier this time round!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica how did the bloods go? Any news on your scan?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Charlie, I haven't really gotten many symptoms in any of my pregnancies, so that can be totally normal!

So last night my 3 year old niece (who's living with us for the next few months) threw-up in her hair, so this morning I had to give her a bath and literally scrape dried chunks of puke out of her hair with my fingernails. I was retching the entire time but never actually threw up myself, thank goodness. Some things, that would be hard anyways, are just worse when you're pregnant. :sick:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh bless her! I can only imagine how much your were gagging!

Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Quick update: 
Yesterday I had an ultrasound and we only saw a sac, it was measuring at 5weeks 1 day. So im going back in a week (on the 26th) im measuring earlier then we tho6ght
They also drew bloods and the nurse called this morning with the numbers, they are 4,658. Im going back tomorrow to have bloods drawn again so they can check and see how they are rising. 
Im curious to know if those numbers are normal for 5 weeks??? 

Right now im sitttibg in the parking lot where there is free wifi because verizon is taking their good'ol time connecting my service (I changed internet services because of the move) its supposed to be on today but its not yet :( they said it could take as long as 6pm (its 1pm now) I had to go run some errands so I figured id hop on some free wifi while I can lol im going through bnb withdrawals . Ill be back on later, right now im going to google hcg levels at 5 weeks lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, the clearblue digitals give you a 3+ (meaning 5 weeks) when your HCG hits 2,000, so if you're really only 5+1 (which would explain why it took you longer to get your BFP!) then 4,658 is a great number! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It's only a few days behind at this point. I'm behind my dates too. Great news you have another scan next week though. I'm not sure about levels I'd have to google it too xxx


----------



## zephyr

M2c I have a doppler and used it with the twins from early on but I think I was only successful with that because my uterus was above my pubic bone at 10 weeks and I had double chance of finding a heartbeat :p 
I've tried 3 times with this one and only found it once. Tried yesterday and found nothing. 
I'm prob not going to use it much. With the twins I used it every day as I worried the whole time and didn't feel good until I had heard both of them.

Charlie yup all my pregnancies regarding sickness and the length of time being sick have been different. 
This one had been the easiest so far I've stopped the b6 cos I don't need it anymore. with my others I would still be sick at this point.

thinking back on it I think my other son was easy with the sickness too :p


----------



## charlie15

Thanks for all your reassurances ladies :thumbup: with Sophia I was so unbelievably tired and full if nausea, but never sick from 6 to 9 weeks constantly. Then it went. This time apart from the odd day, it has been in waves and seems to be getting less and less, but I suppose I am near 9 weeks now. I am scared of a mmc, I have never had one, but have 2 friends that have. I guess with the scan I would prefer to know sooner rather than later but obviously get reassurance would be nicer! So if all is well, I will be definitely guessing I have a blue bump in there now! 

Jess, when I was 6+3 I was measured at 5+6 but was told that very early scans are difficult to date and can be within a week. 

With my dd I never heard the heart beat until 16 weeks with the mw. I had tried before, but I had an anterior placenta so was really hard to pick up.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Charlie, you very well could be cooking a boy this time! :winkwink: I have never really had MS, but I did have more queasiness and food aversions with DD than I did with DS.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr that must have been lovely hearing both little bubbas hearts! I was extremely worried with indies pregnancy because of the molar but I feel so much more relaxed this time so I don't think I'll get one.

Charlie I reckon it's just a different pregnancy and maybe a boy. It's alway hard not to worry! It's only natural but I'm sure all is well. What day is your scan?

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess did you get you internet on? Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Just had my first dry heaving session! Hehehe!

X


----------



## Cangaroo

I just did my last HPT (an IC). The line came up immediately and was darker than the control. It was definitely faster and darker than the last one I did on Tuesday, so I'm happy to stop testing. The spotting has stopped, too! I'm still exhausted, but was somewhat less queasy yesterday. I had a very busy day so perhaps I just didn't have time to notice.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo that's mega! Sounds great to me! Also good that the spotting has stopped for you too!

Xxx


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks girls
im on my way to the drs now for a second check
my internet is not hooked up yet, I guess there is something wrong with the line?? Idk but it better be fixed today. The tech is supposed to be out at 3 so hopefully ill be back on later today. Im sitting somewhere with free wifi right now, my drs appointment is in an hour. Fingers crossed for at least 8000. I asked the nurse if they are thinking twins as she was making it sound like 4650 was on the high side but she wouldnt give me a straight answer, she said we have to wait and see how the numbers rise. So 8000 would mean a singleton but if its up in the 15000 ish them maybe more than one.......craziness!!!! 
Ill update as soon as I can, ill have the results by the end of the day today :)


----------



## charlie15

Cangaroo, great news about no spotting and strong line :thumbup:

Jess, good luck at the docs! 

M2C ooooh I hate dry heaving, when I was having more nausea I was dry heaving loads, horrible, the one time I actually vomited I felt much better afterwards! I know pregnancy is a scary time and my worry is natural especially in the first tri. I have a scan on 27th so in 1 week. I am glad I did book one as my 12 week scan at the hospital isn't until 24th April. I was originally given 1st May which would put me at 14+4, I thought that was really late. I had to change it as I want to get the NT test and the latest they can do that is 14+1. When is your next scan? Is it next week, sorry I can't remember. 

Spiffy, it's great to not have any symptoms and know that that's normal for you. Mind you if you start throwing up you'll be wondering how many you have in there! I have heard boy pregnancies often have milder symptoms and that the hormone levels tend to be lower :shrug:

One symptom I am having is I am so irritable, it's horrible! I forgot how irritable I got last time. My OH can handle it, but I feel guilty as I keep on finding myself getting irritated by Sophia and she's only doing her thing like most 16 month olds do. Bad mum! :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, sorry you're MS is kicking in! :(

Cangaroo, I'm so glad your spotting it going away and that your tests are getting so dark. Sounds like your little bean is snuggled in tight. :flower:

Jess, I can't wait to hear your numbers! I'm sure they'll be great!

Charlie, I've been getting irritable as well. I do a pretty good job of holding it inside when I'm with my kids, but poor DH has to take the brunt of it after I've held it in all day. :( But if I remember right, it got a little better after the first tri last time. I think the constant tiredness just makes me more grumpy.

Well, tomorrow is finally moving day! Of course that means it's going to be hectic and crazy and frustrating, but it will be so nice once we're officially in our new place. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

The numbers are in!!!! 8652!! :happydance: Just one baby in there!! :) By the numbers anyways lol I have an US on Wednesday (the 26th) Fingers crossed that we see a little flicker in there!!! 

Spiffy I dont have any symptoms either lol except for irritability :rofl: and I think my DH is handling it quite well :) We are counting that as a symptom
Good luck with moving tomorrow, try and take it easy (i know easier said than done right) 

Well I FINALLY have my internet back!! :happydance: lol idk how much longer I could have went without my BnB girls :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay, great news on the blood results, Jess! I'm sure I only have one baby in there, too, because my tests were darker earlier with DS than they were this time, and he was just one baby. Looking forward to hearing how your scan goes on Wednesday! I wish I didn't have to wait 5 more weeks. :dohh:


----------



## Cangaroo

Good luck with moving Spiffy!

Great numbers Jess!

I was so tired today and Isabella didn't nap. Thankfully she had a long cuddly feed in bed while I dozed! I'm back at work the week after next (I've had some time off due to a job change)- not sure how I'll cope! Isabella did her first settling in session with the childminder today and loved it. She asked to go back several times this afternoon! I'm so pleased she's happy there.


----------



## zephyr

Great numbers jess! Good luck for your ultrasound.

The twins are sick with a cold and I think I'm getting it too so its been a rough couple of days here. First day was okay but today they are especially clingy so I am stuck to the couch giving cuddles and watching movies :p 

im sleeping terribly :( Been having nightmares. Getting nervous for my scan on Monday. I'm sure everything is fine but can't stop worrying. Am looking forward to the chocolate gelato tho. It's in a part of town we never go to so im loading up on gelato when we go.


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :)

Cangaroo my little one didnt nap either :( neesdless to say it was a long day, but it made for an early bed time, DS wasnt that far behind her. 
On the bright side me and DH finally got some alone time tonight and we dtd for the first time since we conceived!! :) omg i cant believe its been that long! 

Zephyr hope everyone feels better soon :( being sick stinks. But I do hear chocolate can remedy certain things, maybe a cold is one lol 

spiffy 5 weeks seems so far away! Maybe the move to your new place will keep you busy! ;)

I cant wait for my scan! We want to tell everyone but we are waiting to until we know everything is ok lol there's so many people I want to tell!! Lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm glad your DD likes her new childminder! I bet that's a relief. :flower:

Zephyr, I'm sorry your twinnies are sick. Having sick kids is often worse than actually being sick, because unlike kids, we at least know how to deal with it. I hope they feel better, and I can't wait to hear about your scan! I'm sure everything will be fine. Plus, if you're worried, couldn't you always use your Doppler to check?

Jess, Your next scan will be here in no time! And speaking of new homes, are you all settled in yours?


----------



## Jess19

Lol omg no, I haven't even packed my old place up yet (im slacking big time!)
But we have plans on moving a bunch of stuff this weekend though


----------



## zephyr

Thanks ladies. Yeah I could use it but the other day when I did I couldnt find anything and I don't wanna freak myself out. Ill try later when hubby gets home so I can have a proper look without the babes trying to join in. Its hard to listen in when they both want a turn :p thats most likely why I couldn't find it. 

Jess normally I love chocolate but I have completely gone off sweet foods including chocolate. Gone off nuts and meat also.
I am however really liking these spearmint lollies but I heard that mint oil can interfere with milk production. Does anyone know about this? Been trying to limit them.


----------



## zephyr

Thought I would pop back and say I snuck away while hubby bathed the kids and found baby on the doppler :p took a while and I could hear lots of thuds and swoops which I think was movement but finally found the hb tucked away towards the right.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess great news on your numbers! Not to much longer till your scan! Great news your internet is back on too.

Spiffy Goodluck with moving. Take it easy as you can. Can't wait to here your in!

Cangaroo great your dd took to it so nicely. Are you back full time?

Zephyr sorry your twinnies are poorly! Gotta love snuggles on the sofa. Hope after your scan on Monday that your nightmares ease. I'm sure Monday will go fine. Super news you found bubs ticking away in there.

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Zephyr- glad you found the heart beat! How exciting. Hope you all feel better soon.

I'm going back to work 3 long days per week with the odd meeting on my days off. Should be in, and only 7 months until mat leave, all being well!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo that sounds great.

So having more waves of nausea! As much as I hate it surely it means my hcg is rising meaning more than likely bean is growing?! Well I hope so!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies..... Who has scans coming up?

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi all, I've been watching but not had chance to update for a couple of days :) 

I'm good, ms is manageable and I'm pretty tired and irritable lol!!

Blood test results due back Monday and I've finally got a scan date for 9th April!! Woo! I'm going to be 9 weeks and 1 day so it feels a long way off yet but it will be nice to have the reassurance :)

How's everyone else?


----------



## charlie15

Jess great news about your hcg, now to keep yourself busy until the scan :happydance:

Zephyr, yey for finding the heart beat, it's amazing listening to it isn't it? Hope everyone starts to feel better soon. 

Cangaroo, I work long days too, well shifts, what hours will you be working? I am hoping only 6 months before annual leave, then mat leave :happydance: 

I have my scan next week on Thursday. Still very nervous about it, but I know that's normal! About my symptoms, yesterday they all came back, tired, nausea, dry wretching, light headed, today I feel fine, not even irritable :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My nausea is stepping up a gear but it's manageable right now.

Veronica awesome news about your scan.... A few weeks to wait but I'm sure all will be fine and dandy. 

Jess and Charlie have scans next week, anyone else? Mine is the following Monday!

Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Zephyr thats great for finding your LO heartbeat!! :) Thats always exciting!!

I have found that every other day I feel worse. i have a feeling it has something to do with how the hcg rises. I think my body takes a day to get used to the rise and once I adjust the hcg rises again then I feel like crap until my body gets used to it lol then they rise again. Like today, Im doing great but yesterday was bad. I have a feeling that tomorrow will be another crappy feeling day.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm excited to hear about everyone's scans! I think I have the longest to wait, since mine is April 24th. :(

Zephyr, that's great that you hear baby wiggling around in there! :flower:

M2C, sorry that your nausea is getting worse, but like you said, it's a good sign that your HCG is rising like it should!

Well, today is moving day, and OF COURSE my DD and my niece are both being horrible today! :growlmad: It's been fighting and crying all morning so far. So I have a feeling it will be a looooong day. :nope:


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh dear, sorry the move is stressful! I hope they both settle down this afternoon. Moving is so disruptive for small people.

I'll be working 8.30 to 6.30-7 depending how long it takes me to get everything done and stay on top of workload. Not too bad! 

I don't even have a date for my scan yet! I'll probably be able to phone and book after seeing the MW for my booking appointment next Thursday.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I can't wait to get my pregnancy notes! Eek.... Feels more official when you have notes.

Spiffy hope your day isn't to bad..... Moving is stressful! Babies playing up is tiring so it must be double crazy for you right now.

Jess wonder if you will feel icky tomorrow? 

Cangaroo will be good to get a scan date.... Always good to look forward to!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Anyone who is feeling sick b6 and ginger supplement made for morning sickness helped me get through those weeks. I also used sea bands along with it but I think the b6 helped the most. 

My scan is on Monday, I'm in NZ so im probably ahead of all you ladies (its saturday morning here atm) 

The babes are better, still runny noses but not as grumpy as yesterday yay!

Spiffy good luck with the move today. Kids always pick the best of times to play up :p

we recently moved islands with our lot and we had the twins and the Middle two on the plane which was complete madness since I am deathly afraid of flying and it just happened to be the smallest plane ever, the older two kept saying are we there yet, then one got terrible air sickness, I was having panic attacks but trying to keep calm for the kids and the twins were screaming too ugggh poor hubby. then when we arrived we had a nearly empty house for 5 days till the moving truck showed up haha


----------



## Jess19

LOL I hope I dont feel crappy tomorrow but I kinda over did it today so I think I will lol we are doing a bunch of moving tomorrow. I spent a few hours packing up our front room, or out "storage room" as its mostly been all the years we have lived here lol it was supposed to be my craft room. I got the ENTIRE thing packed and ready to go. I want to do another room SOOOOO bad because I feel GREAT today but I started getting cramps and pains on my right side so I decided to finally sit down and take a break (prob for the best) UGH I hate having limitations lol 

Spiffy I hope everything has settled down for you now and you guys have smooth rest of the day for your move. I can only imagine how rough it is trying to move with 3 little ones! Its been rough with trying to pack with just one baby! 
Just keep focusing on the end (thats what I keep doing) :)

Cangaroo that sounds like a long day but I think any work for me would be a long day lol I havent worked in almost 2 years! 
Where does LO go when you are at work? 
Childcare here in the states is SO expensive that if I ever went back to work I would basically be working to pay for childcare, totally not worth it at all. 

M2C I cant wait for my pregnancy "papers" as well. I dont think we get actual papers but its not official until we see something on the scan. Then ill get an official due date. 
As soon as I know everything is ok im going to do a pregnancy announcement and make it facebook official lol on April fools day!! :)

When is (or has) everyone done the big announcement??


----------



## charlie15

Spiffy, hope the move went ok with all that playing up! I have yet to experience moving house with children, no plans to move for a few years but it sounds stressful! 

Zephyr, you move sounds awful! Small planes are pretty terrifying but with 4 children! You are a brave woman! 

Jess mu symptoms were the same, one bad day, one mild day then oK, I also thought it must be the way hcg rises too. Hope your cramps settled down and you got some rest.

M2C hope your ms stays manageable and doesn't get too awful! 

Anyway off to bed as need an early night, Sophia has exhausted me and I am working tomorrow:nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, glad your babies are starting to feel better. :flower:

Jess, take it easy! :winkwink:

So it's back to two kids pretty soon. My brother's ex-wife just called this morning and said that she was coming to pick up my niece tomorrow, and was very icy towards me, as if we were holding my niece hostage. I know she never wanted her staying with us to begin with (it was my brothers turn with her, and he preferred she stay with us, while he was unable to watch her), but this was still weird and abrupt. :shrug:


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy why would she be so cold to you when you are the one caring for her little girl? Some people just dont know/understand how to talk to people. Those are the people that you are extra nice to ;) they hate that lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

She's got a lot of issues and is very bipolar, so who knows what's going on in her head. :wacko:

So the other night I had a dream that I went in to get an ultrasound, and as soon as the tech placed the wand, they said, "Well, there's definitely more than one in there." And then as they moved it around, I saw three babies, and then four! Then the tech told me that the fourth was pretty small, and I said, "I already know it won't make it, because I had a bunch of dreams about triplets, so I know I'll just have the three." (I had about 9 or 10 dreams about triplets when I was pregnant with DS.) I then started worrying about having to tell DH, because I knew he would freak out. :haha: The dream felt so real, that as I was waking up, I actually felt sad for a moment that I didn't have those babies. :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Awwww spiffy! Hugs! Wonder how many are there?!

Soooooo I feel yuk!!!!!!! Not liking this!

Zephyr how much b6 did you take? 
Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I've felt less queasy this weekend. I'm super tired but have been waking at 6.30am which is totally unheard of for me! What's that about??


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I'm sorry you're feeling so sick! It actually makes me feel a little guilty that I don't get MS, because I feel so bad for all the ladies that do. :hugs:

As for me, I'm sure I just have one baby. I have even less queasiness and food aversions in this pregnancy than the others. And remember, the multiples dreams happened last time around, and DS was definitely a singleton! :haha: But it does make me wonder if maybe it's foreshadowing and someday I will have twins or something.

Cangaroo, my little guy has me up between 5-6am every morning, so I sympathize. :sleep:


----------



## charlie15

Spiffy wow what a crazy dream, I wish I remembered my dreams, I never do though! 

M2C sorry you 're feeling so awful, is it constant or is it coming and going? Hope you have a better day tomorrow. 

Cangaroo, i hate waking up for no reason and so early too. Sophia is waking up at 6am every morning at the moment and she normally loves a lie in! I am hoping this will change with the clocks next weekend! 

I am feeling ok on the whole. I hit a brick wall of tiredness this afternoon and had to sleep,when I woke up was feeling pretty rubbish, but now feel fine. Feeling nervous about my scan on Thursday. My OH is taking a half day from work so will come too, which i am happy about.


----------



## Cangaroo

Isabella goes to bed late and gets up late. She always has done. So while I don't get evenings to myself, I've never had to deal with early morning wake ups!


----------



## zephyr

Spiffynoodles said:


> She's got a lot of issues and is very bipolar, so who knows what's going on in her head. :wacko:
> 
> So the other night I had a dream that I went in to get an ultrasound, and as soon as the tech placed the wand, they said, "Well, there's definitely more than one in there." And then as they moved it around, I saw three babies, and then four! Then the tech told me that the fourth was pretty small, and I said, "I already know it won't make it, because I had a bunch of dreams about triplets, so I know I'll just have the three." (I had about 9 or 10 dreams about triplets when I was pregnant with DS.) I then started worrying about having to tell DH, because I knew he would freak out. :haha: The dream felt so real, that as I was waking up, I actually felt sad for a moment that I didn't have those babies. :dohh:

when do you have a scan? 
I know multiple dreams are common when pregnant. This pregnancy I dreamt two babies concieved but only one made it, in my dream I was sad cos the quad pushchair was too heavy to push up our hill :p
BUT with my twins the dreams were different.
I was dreaming of actually going to my scan too. First I dreamt I saw twin id girls in a pushchair then two nights before my scan I dreamt they found triplets but one didnt make it.

was freaky when at my real life scan it was the same as my dream only I said "oh my! I dreamt I was having triplets the other night please look for another" but they only found two :p


----------



## zephyr

Mummy2Corban said:


> Awwww spiffy! Hugs! Wonder how many are there?!
> 
> Soooooo I feel yuk!!!!!!! Not liking this!
> 
> Zephyr how much b6 did you take?
> Xxx

the one I took is blackmores morning sickness formula. 
im not sure if you can get it where you are but your pharmacy should have a morning sickness supplement that is similar. 

It was x1 tablet every 8 hours. So ×3 tablets a day. 
Each tablet has 25mg vit b6 and 400mg ginger root powder. 

If you do look for one I hope it helps!


----------



## zephyr

Had my scan today! Measurements were good baby was kicking away. Got a few couple of seconds long videos and Lots of photos


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140324_155033_zpsb721b3cd.jpg


----------



## Cangaroo

Gorgeous scan pic! How exciting!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr what a lovely scan! A proper little bubba! I will definately be on the case of b6!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## charlie15

Zephr. Great scan picture, lovely to see bubs kicking around x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Awesome scan pic! If I were guessing, I'd say boy. :winkwink:


----------



## zephyr

Thanks everyone

Hehe me too.
I have thought it was a boy all along but we will be staying team yellow :p

I also thought my second daughter was a boy all along and stayed team yellow with her and she wound up a girl so I could be wrong again!

What does everyone think they are having?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think I'm having a boy. If fact, it will be a shock if it's actually a girl! (I'm staying team yellow also :flower:)


----------



## zephyr

Hehe that's so cool! I think a lot in this thread are staying team yellow huh? That's going to be exciting. Hubby thinks I'll change my mind and find out cos he wants to know but I'm not going to. We were going to stay team yellow with the twins but before my first scan we made all these silly agreements "if its twins we will name one each" kinda agreements and one just happened to be if its twins we will find out sex's later on. So this time im sticking to my guns lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr I reckon boy too!

I'm team yellow.... I'm not so sure about sex?!? Hmmmm!

Xxx


----------



## charlie15

Whoo hooo for team yellow! My feeling so far is boy for me, just because this first tri has been so different to my last. My last pregnancy I knew we were having a girl, but only really after the scan, she just looked like a girl! 

Now I am sooooo bloated I have had to get my stretchy pants out and my big knickers!


----------



## VJean

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ladies..... Who has scans coming up?
> 
> Xxx

I had one schedule for this Friday but DH ended up going out of town for work. Boo. So now it has been pushed to Monday, the 31st. I can't really complain thou, as this will be scan #3. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, that must be nice to see your little bubs so often! So you and Mummy2Corban will both have a scan on Monday. How fun! I wish mine wasn't so far away.


----------



## Cangaroo

I don't even have a scan date yet! All being well, it'll be 12 weeks ish, so not until May!


----------



## VJean

Yeah, being old and having a history of M/C does have its perks when it comes to extra scans. I had 9 with my 1 y/o!

I think I'm having a girl, based on BDing 2 days before O, and the old wives-tale about being sick as a dog with girls.  :winkwink: I know there probably isn't much truth to it, but in my case with 2 boys and 2 girls I was definitely sickest with my girls. 

I am NOT staying team yellow because I am completely nuts and need to have everything planned out to a T. Room done, clothes bought, washed, put away, etc. I would feel so unprepared if I had to wait until baby was here to do all thought. I ac very envious of you ladies that have that kind of patience and can wait! Such a neat experience! I'll actually find out the sex in a few more weeks. :happydance:

Has anyone used sea bands before? I just got some, and OMG! Why did I not use these sooner? They are miracle workers for me! I can actually function again!


----------



## Jess19

Hello ladies :hi: Sorry I havent been on in a few days, things have been crazy around here with moving and all. Plus DH hurt his wrist at work and had to have a cast put on yesterday :( not going to be fun moving this weekend as we are both pretty much useless right now. 

I have a scan tomorrow!! Fingers crossed that everything is ok!! 
I think it is but I still cant help but worry. I just want to tell everyone and I cant until the scan. Ugh I am no good at keeping secrets lol so this is killing me 

I am most def finding out gender! I have a felling this little bean is a little boy. 
So far ive been right with my other 2 :) So we shall see if I can go 3 for 3!! lol


----------



## Jess19

Vjean I have heard of bands to wear for nausea but i didnt know they were called sea bands. I should look into buying some as my MS seems to be getting worse and worse. Never to the point of actually throwing up but it just stinks feeling like this all the time :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I had those bands and they done nothing for my two or the molar so I dunno if I'll bother trying them again! I'm defo gonna give this vitamin b6 thing a try! Jess could you do a thing on the first post about whose team yellow and whose not?? Pleeeaaaassssseeeee!!!

Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Oooo yes that's a good idea!!
Agter lunch I will do it! :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Lovely! Thanks Jess! Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Ok its done :)

Couldnt find answers for where a few ladies stand. 
Jinbean
Dinkykitten
Sunnydays123
Firefly15
Barack
Meg79
Superfrizbee
Charmedkristy
TrAybaby
Geegees

If im missing anyone sorry, just let me know


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vjean, I'm glad you found something that works for your nausea!

Jess, I'm sure your scan will go great! I can't wait to hear about it! Thanks for making that list!

As for me, it's weird and a little unnerving, because I don't feel pregnant at all. I mean, almost zero symptoms. I'm not the least bit sick, I don't feel tired, nothing. I swear, I've felt more pregnant when I actually wasn't! I just hope little bean is doing okay in there...


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy there are many women that would kill to be in your shoes :) in more than one way! 
:hugs: im sure your little bean is doing good in there. 

With DD my symptoms didnt really kick in until 8 weeks. I actually started a thread because I was so worried that my lack of symptoms were a cause for concern. 
I still dont have much symptoms either. The nausea comes and goes, mostly if I dont eat. And ive been really surprised with the amount of energy Ive had lately. But my boobs dont hurt and my tummy doesnt feel prego at all. 

When is your scan again? In April right?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, it's April 24th, which feels like forever! With DD and DS I had tiredness and queasiness if I went too long without eating, starting soon after I got a positive test, so it's kind of strange to not have that right now, especially since I felt more pregnant a week ago then I do now. I just wish I knew for sure that the baby was okay, and then I could more fully enjoy my symptomless pregnancy! I guess what scares me the most is having a missed miscarriage. I've never had one, so I don't know, do your symptoms go away, or do you still feel pregnant right up until you actually miscarry/get a D&C?


----------



## charlie15

Spiffy I hear you, I have days where I think I felt more pregnant last week and then the next day and I am just so bloated and tired, I'm like Ah here it is again! I am too scared of a mmc, I think some people loose their symptoms suddenly, but often people still have symptoms as the placenta continues to develop which is why hormones continue to rise, but the baby doesn't grow. So basically there is no clue to it, it's just a horrible thing to happen. My 12 weeks scan is also on the 24th April, but I will actually be 13+4. So my scan in 2 days is a private one as I just cannot wait that long!


----------



## charlie15

Jess thanks for doing that


----------



## zephyr

Vjean I used sea bands this time too and they helped. I got the b6 cos my mum came to stay a few weeks right in the midst of my morning sickness and I knew she would get suspicious if she saw me wearing them so I wound up only using them if I forgot to take my b6. It definitely took the edge off. 

Also my daughter used them when we went on a day trip recently and she always gets so sick but didn't this time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Charlie, hopefully I'll get a few symptoms soon just to put my mind at ease. I'm not super worried, but whenever I think too much about it, I tend to start thinking the worst. That's cool that we both have scans on the 24th, though. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

We're probably not going to stay team yellow; I think we'll find out at 20 weeks. Mostly so we can sort out clothes and get Isabella used to the idea if it's a boy as she's convinced she's getting a sister!


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy I had a mmc before DS. Its been almost 9 years since it happened so I dont remember much. I honestly have been pretty lucky with symptoms in my pregnancies as they havent been bad at all, so I dont remember much symptom wise.
What I do remember is I had an ultrasound and everything was fine, I was about 6-7 weeks. I went back in for another one around 10 weeks (I think) and thats when they found the baby had no heartbeat anymore and they said they baby passed around the 8 week mark :( I was in complete shock. I never had any clue. They did a DNC :( I had been ttc for about 2 years at that point. Then 7 months later I got pregnant with DS.
It was terribly heartbreaking and scarey knowing that something like that can happen at any moment but honestly I really didnt think about it that much during any of my other pregnancies :shrug: idk why. All my worrying starts in the end of my pregnancies. I worry way too much about the cord in the last few weeks. 

Do you have anymore tests you could take? Prehaps a digi?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, one of my good friends just found out she's having a girl, and her 5 year old daughter is still convinced that it's a boy and they just couldn't find his "pee-pee". :haha:

Jess, I'm the opposite. I worry more in the early days when I have no "evidence" of my baby yet. Once I can feel movement, then I'm fine, because I have a reminder every day that baby is alright. Although I did just read a blog post by a mother whose baby's heart stopped beating at 37 weeks and was stillborn. I was bawling through the whole post. :cry: It's amazing that such a little person can cause us so much worry and fear!


----------



## Jess19

:cry: oh thats terrible :( Stillborn is my biggest fear. I become obsessed with kick counting, it drives DH crazy because I always want to go to the hospital every time I dont feel baby kicking or moving. But I would much rather be safe then sorry. 


So I had my ultrasound today! and there is a little baby in there for sure :) hear rate at 120 :) So happy and now I can relax lol kinda. 
hummm now to think of a pregnancy announcement :) I have a few thoughts in mind


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, that's fantastic! What was your little bean measuring this time?

And you should share your announcement ideas! Maybe we can help you decide. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Well the numbers on the ultrasound picture said 7w2d but I think she said I was measuring 6w4d lol just about what my ticker says :)

Right now I cant decide on telling everyone on April fools or closer to Easter


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had a friend who got engaged on April Fools (but forgot that it was that day), and when she told everyone, no one believed her at first. In fact, one friend still didn't believe her a week later! :haha:

I'm kind of bummed that I won't be doing a fun facebook announcement, because both our families already know, along with pretty much all my good friends, and so I feel like it would be an announcement just for people I never talk to in real life anymore, which seems kind of silly. I think next time I want to try and keep my pregnancy under wraps for longer and then do a fun facebook announcement. I think I want to do one like this. :flower:

https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/8c/7c/40/8c7c402fcc6c3c729eecbd45be3b576d.jpg


----------



## Cangaroo

Jess, your scan sounds great!

I've had a super busy day today as I babysat for my friend's 9 month old (their first whole day apart) and had a friend and her 8 month over for lunch. It went really well (thanks to my trusty sling which kept the baby happy) and I even managed to end the day with a tidy house! It felt like a bit of a trial run for having two, though there's clearly no comparison with a newborn! I'm really tired now, though.

I have my booking appointment with the midwife tomorrow. It seems very early to me, but I did tell them my dates when I booked it so it must be ok! At least I feel better than I did at my booking appointment last time which was at about 10 weeks when I was suffering with MS and had the flu! I'm hoping I'll be able to book my 12 week scan after this appointment so I at least have something to count down to.


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy that is too cute!!!!! I love it!!

Cangaroo that sounds like you had a very busy day! Good job on getting the house clean too! :thumbup: 

I was thinking about doing a chalkboard held over my belly with a pretty Easter egg colored on it and writing "Due to hatch Nov 2014" 
Thats my favorite idea so far but I would have to wait until at least the 2nd week in April for that I think


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy that is so cute!

I got 5 photos from my scan printed and hubby wanted to wait till April fools and upload them all labelled baby a baby b, c, d and e as a joke as everyone seems to think we would have multiples again. 

Although i saw the funny side to it i wasn't keen on the idea and instead I announced this morning. I just uploaded a few scan pics along with the announcement. 

So everyone knows now hehe.


----------



## Jess19

Zephyr congrats on the announcement!! :) 

I am fighting the urge to tell everyone :) I want to SOOOO bad!!!


----------



## zephyr

It is hard not to tell! I wanted to wait longer but poor hubby has been itching to tell everyone since we first found out lol he even went baby clothing shopping before I did :p


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess great great news about bubba! So lovely seeing that little flickering heart. When is your next scan? Looking forward to seeing how your going to announce your pregnancy. Love all the ideas.

Cangaroo Goodluck with today.

Zephyr I love that your hubby already went shopping!

So for me I feel awful!! On top indies been super poorly which I now seem to have! Yuk. Started b6 this morning so hopefully I'll see some kind of improvement! Nearly Monday! Fingers crossed for me ladies! Hope bubba has grown! Xxx


----------



## charlie15

Some sad news from me I'm afraid, I had my scan and no HB and measuring very small considering I am now nearly meant to be 10 weeks, so I have had what I feared, maybe I just knew, I think I did tbh. Feeling a bit odd and now just want to miscarry and move on.

Good luck ladies with the rest of your pregnancies, hope it's all plain sailing for you and hope to be back somewhere with pregnant ladies again soon. X


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm so sorry Charlie. :hugs: Are they going to scan you again? Could your dates be wrong?

Thinking of you.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Charlie, I'm so sorry to hear that! :cry: I really hoped that we wouldn't have to say goodbye to anyone on this thread. :( I'm thinking of you and your DH. Take it easy hun. :hugs: I hope to see you back in the trimester forums soon.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I really like the Easter egg idea!

Zephyr, that's kind of how we did it this time. Just announced to people without anything too clever. The last two pregnancies, I announced with a poem. The first time I said this:

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Until March 19th,
I'll be eating for two.

And for DS, I made up this poem and posted it New Year's Eve:

As we ring in this brand new year,
I feel so blessed with my loved ones near.
My dear sweet husband, the love of my life,
Who made me a truly happy wife,
Alia, our sweet little baby girl,
Who came along and changed our world.
And a new little one who remains to be seen,
Until July 26th 2013!


----------



## Jess19

Charlie15 im so sorry hun :hugs: I was wondering the same thing....could your dates be wrong? Are they going to rescan you? :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy those poems are cute! Did you write them?
I used to write poems a lot when I was younger, I havent wrote anything in a few years lol seeing those makes me want to write something now :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I got the idea for the first poem from somebody else, but I wrote the second one. I love to write and have written lots of poems, plus, 6 full length novels. Nothing's been published though. Mostly I just write for fun. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

My midwife appointment went well today. It was a midwife I saw last time around, which was a surprise since we've moved! We did all the paperwork etc. They've changed the system so I have to wait for an appointment letter to come in the post. I'll also be having a consultant appointment before 16 weeks due to an obstructed labour last time resulting in a complicated c-section as I was told I should have an elective section next time. I might objet baby's birthday before 20 weeks!

The only thing that was less than ideal was the midwife suggesting I probably need to wean Isabella. I explained I was fully informed and am happy to breastfeed through pregnancy, which she accepted.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh Charlie I'm so sorry honey. You know when I had my molar scan I kinda knew something was up... Not that it helps in grieving. Will the scan again? Hugs for you xxx


----------



## charlie15

Thanks ladies. I am pretty sure the dates are right as I was charting, so can pinpoint when I ovulated. I had a scan at 6+4 and baby was there measuring fine but it would have been shortly after that that it stopped growing and as I am nearly 10 weeks, so pretty certain it's gone. Just waiting to miscarry now, horrible been in limbo land. 

Anyway good luck ladies I am sure I will see you all somewhere on b&b x


----------



## zephyr

Charlie I am so sorry :(


----------



## zephyr

M2c I hope the b6 works for you! Is it one you take a few times a day?

Spiffy I loved those poems, they are really cute!! 
I don't think I ever announced in any sort of creative way. The twins I posted my scan pic at 6.5 weeks saying "yup its twins" and again this time I posted my scan pic.

I found it so funny how many people commented and liked it. Here I was thinking only a handful of people see my posts.....then again im probably boring always posting about my kids lol

Cangaroo is there a problem with breastfeeding during pregnancy? I cant say ive read much into it myself so I wouldnt have a clue.
im hoping mine weans before hes two but he is not showing any signs of it and he refuses cups of milk so I dont really know what im going to do with him :p
anyone I know suggests awful ways to wean him all of which I couldnt do as I don't want to force it. I figured he will when he's ready to.


----------



## Veronicaco

Charlie I'm so sorry :( sending you massive hugs xxxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm so sorry Charlie. :hugs:


----------



## Cangaroo

Zephyr: For a well nourished mum with a low risk pregnancy, there is no evidence I know of that breastfeeding will cause any problem. There's a fantastic book called "Adventures in tandem nursing" which goes through all the evidence as well as practicalities and anecdotes from tandem nursing mums. I read it to inform myself before TTC whilst breastfeeding, and am reading it again now that I'm pregnant.


----------



## zephyr

Thank you I will have to look into that!


----------



## Jess19

:hug: 
So sorry for your loss Charlie15


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How are you Charlie? Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just realized that I've been calculating my due date based on when I ovulated, and not by my LMP, but they're only a day apart, and I know my OB's office will definitely use my LMP, so I think I'm just going to change my ticker to reflect that, since I don't want to have to keep the two straight. So just in case you're wondering why I suddenly became an extra day preganant. :haha:

Hope everyone is feeling okay. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

We told my MIL today as we took her out for Mothers Day lunch (she has plans in London with SIL tomorrow). She was delighted and cried a little. It was lovely! 

I'm doing well apart from the exhaustion, which I'm struggling with.

Thinking of you, Charlie.


----------



## ClaireCath

Oh Spiffy you too!! Congrats! I fell off Krippy's old thread awhile back when I took a break and I see two BFP's! YAY! I hope I am next!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

ClaireCath said:


> Oh Spiffy you too!! Congrats! I fell off Krippy's old thread awhile back when I took a break and I see two BFP's! YAY! I hope I am next!

Thanks, ClaireCath! I also hope to see you around these parts soon! :winkwink:

Oh, and VJean is also pregnant, too! So you should definitely be next!


----------



## Cangaroo

How is everyone doing?

I go back to work tomorrow. Not sure how I'll find the energy! At least, all being well, it should be just 7 months until maternity leave.


----------



## ClaireCath

Spiffynoodles said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Oh Spiffy you too!! Congrats! I fell off Krippy's old thread awhile back when I took a break and I see two BFP's! YAY! I hope I am next!
> 
> Thanks, ClaireCath! I also hope to see you around these parts soon! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh, and VJean is also pregnant, too! So you should definitely be next!Click to expand...

That's awesome!! Congrats to VJean too! I am going for my IUI on Wednesday and have a really good feeling about it! :happydance:


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi everyone! How are you all doing? I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and am having my booking in appt with my midwife so I'm pretty excited. 
I also need to figure out how to get my Doppler back from my friend.... I may just tell her the truth but I'm not sure whether I should leave it another week for the sake of my own sanity. I have my scan Wednesday week so assuming that everything is as it should be I would see a heartbeat then and as I found dd's heartbeat at exactly 9 weeks I could use it from then...... Hmmm how early have you heard babys hb with a Doppler??? Anyone heard it before 9 weeks? Xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey ladies,

Veronica maybe hold out until your scan?! I think I was 9-10 weeks with indigo and I only knew where to look as a paid attention to were the wand was on my early scan! Plus I was super thin after my chemo. Excited you have your midwife and scan next week.

Cangaroo Goodluck with work! Keep thinking only 7 months to go!!!!!

I had my scan today! All looked to be ok! Baby is measuring 7 weeks and 4 days so that's good. Only got to look at baby and heart beat for a few seconds as I had a rubbish dr!!!! Boo! Got my booking in app next Friday. Morning sickness is just awful! Nausea is just horrible and being sick here and there.

How's everyone else?

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats on your scan M2C! Sounds good, though it's a shame the Dr wasn't able to give you a better look.

I got my scan appointment through today. The midwife only sent my paperwork through on Thursday so it arrived amazingly quickly. I was booked for 2nd May which would have been 12 weeks exactly, but I'm working that day and it would have been tricky having the time off so I've changed it to Wednesday 7th May. I'm sad I had to change it, but it's only 5 extra days. Also as I tested positive so late having the scan later is probably sensible.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, last time around, I think I found the heartbeat with my Doppler at 10 weeks. Of course, that won't stop me from trying at 8 weeks this time around. :haha:

M2C, I'm glad to hear that your ultrasound went so well! I'm sorry your dctor didn't give you a bit more time with bubs though.

Cangaroo, I hope you find the energy for work!

Speaking of energy, I was so tired this morning that I burst into tears and my DH sent me back to bed for an hour and went into work a little later. Both DD and DS were up multiple times last night and then DS has been waking up for the day at 4:50am on the dot for over a week now. It's horrible. :nope:


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy Oh no that is awful!! Mine have been doing that also. Max wakes at 4 430 and Aria at 5. I don't get to sleep till well after midnight and I wake alot :( hubbys been sending me back to bed too lol

last night I got so little sleep but couldn't sleep in cos I have a multiple birth coffee morning this morning and since I'm the host I have to be there :/ ugggh


----------



## Krippy

May I join? I am due on October and still BF my 16 month old 3-4 times a day. I am lucky that he sleeps through the night so he feeds in the morning, before nap, and before bed. We were lucky enough to fall pregnant after my period returned for only 3 months...Very happy to be here and I plan to tandem feed if things still go well. Nipples are starting to get a bit more tender, may be his latch, and my milk is producing like crazy. More that I have had in a long time and he seems to never want to quit nursing. Happy to be here!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Krippy! :wave: That's awesome that your supply is actually increasing! From what I hear, it almost always drops, so that's great! :thumbup:


----------



## Cangaroo

Welcome Krippy! I've had no drop in my supply yet either.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey krippy xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi Krippy!

M2C! So glad your scan went well!! Mega excited for mine now :) 

Midwife was lovely and really seems to know her stuff which is very reassuring.

How's everyone else? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh man, I don't know what was going on last night, but I woke up at 2am with some of the worst stomach pains I've ever had, and not cramps, more like "run to the bathroom" kind of pains, and run I did! I think someday hit the emergency evacuation switch for my bowels (TMI!) but it was a horrible experience. :( I also felt like throwing up for a little while, and smarted to fear that I'd gotten food poisoning, but the whole things cleared up after about 45 minutes, so that was good.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I tend to get diarrhoea rather than become constipated! Not sure what I'd rather have though!

Veronica great news in your midwife! I'm soooo curious as to my new midwife. With Corban I had different ones and with indie a young girl who didn't seem to know her arse from her elbow! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's how it was with me, M2C. My first OB was okay, but not great. She didn't diagnose my DD's IUGR and she just gave me an episiotomy without asking. :growlmad: My second OB, however, has been great, and I'm going to be using her again this time. Glad you found a good midwife, Veronicaco!

So thanks to my sickness last night, I now weigh less than I have since I first became pregnant with my DD! :haha::happydance: (3 pound difference from when I weighed myself last night :dohh:)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! Same here Spiffy...I have lost weight this pregnancy because I have been so sick and I tend to get diarrhea too rather than constipation when I am pregnant. 

We have found a lovely midwife practice here in Canada for my hopeful non-hospital VBAC. Feeling really excited and hopeful! <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I know that midwives are more the norm in the UK, and OBs are the norm in the US. Krippy, which is the norm in Canada? Oh, and are you finding out the gender or staying Team Yellow? Jess has a list on the first page, so she can add you. :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

Well I'm starting off lighter than I was before I had dd but I only seem to stop feeling sick while I'm eating so my hips are already a bit puffy and with the bloat I'm going to be reaching for the stretchy leggings sooner than expected lol

Sorry you Gus are feeling bad! I was so so sick with dd couldn't move for feeling nauseous so it's been easier this time with the odd waves of nausea. Hope you guys get some relief soon xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, even though I'm lighter than I have been since 2011, doesn't mean I don't look 4 months pregnant already because of bloat. I've already pulled out my maternity pants because they're more comfortable. :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I put on a fair bit of weight with Corban but then lost it all and more when I had the chemo. I started off not gaining but gained towards the end of indies pregnancy but soon got back to my pre Corban weight. So far I'm eating a little less so this may go like indies pregnancy. Because of my sickness it's making me think girl! Argh!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I'm hoping to do better this time around. I gained 40 pounds in both of my pregnancies, and am determined to gain less this time!

M2C, are you hoping for another girl, or another boy?

I think I'd prefer another girl because I never had a sister, and want my DD to have one, but I think it will be a boy. But I'm okay with that, too. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Hey krippy :)

im in new zealand and our pregnancy care and births here are free. We use independant midwives. When its time for birth they almost always deliver at the hospital (unless you choose homebirth )and the midwife 
Delivers unless something goes wrong and she hands over care to the hospital.
you only see a hospital ob if you are considered high risk, so for me my last pregnancy because it was a multiple pregnancy I was handed over from midwife to hospital care at 28 weeks.

I currently have a midwife who does home visits! Its great.

how would I know if my supply has dropped?
I am incredibly sore feeding and he keeps wanting to feed more and more so my nipple hurts a lot (I can only feed off one breast) I dont know whether he is biting me or not. It kinda feels like he is a little bit but he never has this often (every feed) and when I say ow stop that he always stops it if he is biting but the pain continues now so I dont think its his latch. We havnt had an issue till now.
also he doesnt seem to wet his nappy much over night lately.
he wakes during the night to feed and since he co sleeps it keeps me awake now because it hurts so much.
could it be because im not making as much now?


----------



## Cangaroo

Zephyr, it does sound as if your supply could have dropped. Mine hasn't yet- I know as I can still hand express if I try and Isabella is quite happy. It's a little sore at tines, though, so we're having to be careful with the latch.

I survived day 1 at work! Phew. I've felt less tired today, thankfully as I felt awful yesterday.


----------



## zephyr

Thanks! I know there's still some there but not sure how much :/ I guess I will wait and see what happens.


----------



## Jess19

Hey there ladies :hi: how has everyone been ? 
:hi: Hi Krippy! 

Sorry I haven't been on much, things have been crazy lately. We moved over the weekend so needless to say im exhausted..... and my house is a mess lol 

Hope everyone is doing good, I need to do some serious catching up!


----------



## Krippy

Midwives are becoming more popular in Canada but I think the norm are GPs and OBs as there are a lite of rural communities. I am really excited now that I know what my complications are in pregnancy to enjoy and being pregnant this time around.

We are staying team yellow just like with the boys. It is so exciting!


----------



## hoping4mybump

DD is 14.5 months old, still breastfed and we just found out we are expecting again (probably near the end of November). No plans to wean yet :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Jess, good luck with getting the house sorted! Moving is so stressful. We've still got loads to do and we moved nearly a month ago. Can you please put me on the front page on team "tell me"? I've been missed off!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hi hoping4mybump! :wave:

Jess, I know exactly how you feel because it's still very fresh in my mind. :haha: We're up and running, but still have lots of boxes to go through. Kind of makes me wonder how much we really need the stuff in those boxes if we haven't missed them yet. :dohh: By the way, loved your Easter announcement on facebook. :flower:

Cangaroo, I'm glad your first day back to work went well. :thumbup:

Krippy, if you don't mind me asking, was what happened with your first son a complication that could happen again? I only ask because you said you know what your complications are now. I still can't even bear to think about how that must have been for you. :hugs:

Zephyr, it does sound like your supply is dropping. Were you trying to make it to 2 years, or were just seeing how it went?


----------



## Krippy

I lost RJ from undiagnosed gestational diabetes...I tested negative at 28 weeks and developed it later with both of my boys. We only figured it out when I was pregnant with Raif as I had the same symptoms and refused to leave the hospital until they figured out what was going on. So now with a low glycemic diet and exercise I will hopefully have a smaller baby and easier pregnancy. If I do develop GD I will be able to control it with diet. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Krippy I'm so sorry for the loss of your little boy.

I'm curious as to whose hoping for/having for birth? Any c-sections? Home birth hopefuls etc?

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi hoping4 :)

Krippy, so sorry for your loss :( good for you putting your foot down with the hospital second time around.

I'm having a hospital birth due to my risk of retained placenta because of my bicornuate uterus. I like the safety net of being there as the birthing centre is at least half an hour away if things go wrong. Ideally I'd have another natural with just g+a but I will do whatever is necessary to get baby out safe :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Krippy, I'm glad you figured out what was going on the second time around. I honestly never knew that GD could be that dangerous. :nope:

As for birth, it'll be a straight up hospital birth with an epidural for me. I really have no desire to do it natural, and while I think it might be more relaxing to be at home, they don't do epidurals at home. :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Anyone consider Waterbury? Or had one?

I would like a home birth but.... I'm going to see how confident I feel nearer to the time if not I'll go midwife again as it felt a little more relaxed. I done it twice naturally so I'm hoping I'll have the confidence of a home birth! 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I had a very long natural labour last time. In the end, though I got to 10cm, there was no descent. I was stuck at 10cm for ages despite syntocinon (Pitocin in the US). I ended up with a c-section. At the time if surgery, there were clear signs it had been an obstructed labour which caused some minor complications. I was therefore told that unless I have a spontaneous early labour with a small-ish baby I should have an elective c-section. I'm seeing the consultant in May to discuss this.

I would really rather have a natural birth. I laboured very well considering the length of it but fell at the last hurdle. However, I know I did everything I could last time and there was real obstruction despite the fact she was in the perfect position. I therefore feel reasonably sure that elective c-section is necessary.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo in sorry to hear that Hun. I always think main thing is bubba is safe and if a section is safer then I think that is what should be done. Are you consultant led? Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Yes, I agree. It will also give me the best chance of a nice relaxed c-section with skin to skin in theatre etc as I can request it in advance. Much harder in an emergency. I'm fairly ok about it. I recovered very well last time!

I'm low risk for pregnancy itself, it's just delivery that's a little complicated. I'll probably only see the consultant once and will otherwise be midwife-led.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think that the best birth is one that makes the mother feel the most comfortable (and is safest for baby, obviously). For some women, that's at home in a tub, and for others it's in a hospital with a C-section because they can relax knowing know their baby will be safe. 

There are women who look down on other women because they don't go natural, but I don't let that bother me, because for me, I feel most comfortable being numbed, so that I can just enjoy the whole process, relax, joke around with DH even while I'm pushing, and have some energy left over for baby after the birth. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I totally agree! Everybody has there own personal preference and what they feel happy with. I don't think you should be made to feel rubbish with your choice as it's your body and your baby. Aslong as your both safe that's most important. 

Think I'm more worried about this labour than the other two though! Having 4 hours pushing to 6 minutes I wonder what the hell will happen next! Argh!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had the same thing happen! In fact, I told the doctor who delivered my second baby that I had to push for over three hours the first time, so she said we would just try a practice push, to see what it looked like, but she wasn't going to put on her gown quite yet. Well, one practice push later, she was reaching for her gown. :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Krippy sorry for your loss of your boy :( 

spiffy yes I was planning on making two years and hopefully weaning around then however I was hoping he would self wean when he was ready to so I didnt really have a date in mind I was just going to gently cut his feeding down a little after 2.

Ive had 2 natural drug free births, the first was a shock to the system lol and so the next I decided not to do that again but the awful midwife I had forced it on me :( I was begging the whole time and she kept telling me I wasnt in enough pain. Even when he started coming she said you cant push your not fully dialated and I started screaming at her that if I cant push she better get me some effin drugs then. She was still mid internal when I said it and she pushed my cervix over his head and said "too late push now" I remember it like yesterday it was an awful birth experience. 

Soooo im not keen on trying a drug free birth again however I will attempt a home water birth with gas and if I can't handle I'll transfer to hospital. 

I love epidurals! Feeling nothing is fantastic lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think your midwives make or break your labour. I've been lucky both times that my midwives were just amazing. 

Today I'm trying to eat little and often! So far had a bananna, porridge and 2 bits of peanut butter on toast..... Still feel horrible...... We will see!!!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

They sure do! I had the same one for my other pregnancies except that one experience, that was a new midwife and only cos mine wasnt taking more at that time. 
I'm in a new town so a new midwife again eeek but my neighbour had her and swears she is awesome. So far she has been good :) 

Good luck with your snacking! I hope it helps.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, for me it's been nurses and OBs, but my new OB is so much better than my old one. I was a bit disappointed when I went in to give birth to DS that it was a different OB on call, but she turned out to be awesome, too, so it was fine.

M2C, did you try the B6? Did it help?


----------



## Veronicaco

Zephyr - I'm so sorry, it's such a violation when they don't respect your choices.

I was really lucky with my midwives, the first was young, fresh,positive and full of lovely modern practices she made me feel empowered. Then they changed shift halfway through pushing and a matronly one came in with a student. She came in told me to change to on my back from squatting and pushed my knees right up. They were also great and the first midwife stayed to see dd born. It was a good experience and while very painful I would have done it again straight away. 

They were just what I needed after two days of back labour. I totally agree that their attitude is crucial and an make or break the experience for you.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Waiting for my dr to call me today as I think I need some sickness meds. I'm really really struggling. I feel sick if I eat, I feel sick if I don't! I feel sick when I drink. 24/7 yuk. Got a headache today as well so that's not helping!

How's everyone else? 

Xxx


----------



## VJean

Spiffy, love the announcement ideas. We still haven't told anyone but my sister and DHs parents. DH accidentally let it slip to them, as he was still supposed to wait. Oh well it's his baby too, I guess. :haha: 

I don't know when I'll announce, or how yet. Ill have to get on pintrest and see what I can find. 

As far as labor, I have had 3 all natural births and then I had an epidural with my 1 y/o DD. My labor plan for this baby is to schedule my induction at 39 weeks, have them start my epidural before I get the first drop of pitocin, then sleep/relax until I hit 10cm and have to start pushing!:rofl:

My labor with my 'lil DD was so much more enjoyable with an epidural, until they realized she was over 10lbs and had her shoulders stuck. I am sure there is no way I could have handled the pain of what they did get her out without the epidural!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I hope you can get something for your sickness. That sounds absolutely awful. :nope: :hugs:

VJean, a 10 pounder? Wow! I'm glad she was okay despite the shoulder dystocia. Well, you'll have to let us know what kind of announcement you decide on. :flower:

So is anyone else showing yet? I have a really short torso and tend to show early, but I thought maybe it wouldn't happen as soon this time because I'm a little lighter than I was with DS, but I'm getting to the point where I suck in my stomach first thing in the morning, and there's a little bump that doesn't go away, unlike last week.

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/8weeks3_zps80c3eaac.jpg


----------



## luvymom

I'm kinda late, but I'd love to join you! I'm still breasfeeding my almost 1 yr old and 7 weeks pregnant! @spiffynoodles, I'm also in Utah! And showing a ton. But this is technically my eleventh pregnancy. Will be my 5th child. So I expect to always show early. I'm having a hard time drinking water. Anyone have some tips to gag it down so I can keep my milk supply fairly up? I add lemon oil which helps but it still makes me sick. Does anyone know if it's safe to add fresh ginger?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

luvymom, lots of pregnant women use ginger for morning sickness, so I think it should be fine. I'm sorry to hear about all of your losses. :( Where in Utah are you? I'm in Magna. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

I really need too vent girls, im sorry. But heres whats been going on with me

ill start 9 years ago with how it happened to me first. My ex husband is prone to cold sores and one day he 
preformed oral on me and didnt realize he was about to have an out break :( sure enough about 5 days later I have an out break (down there) and I now have herpes :( 
After the initial breakout I didnt have one until i got pregnant. I was only a few weeks pregnant when I had it. I got treatment and it cleared up right away. I went in for an ultrasound around 9-10 weeks and the baby didnt have a heartbeat :( they said it happened around the 8 week mark. I had to have a DNC. About 6 months later I got pregnant with DS abnd everything was fine, no outbreaks or anythig
Fast forward a few years another outbreak, nothing big, took the meds and it cleared up. A few more years go by without a breakout. 
My last break out (before this current one) was back in November, right around the time my cycles returned after nursing. From what I read hormones, stress and a weakened immune system will trigger an out break. 
Well I again have an out break early in pregnancy and I'm freaking out! :( from what I've read having an outbreak in the 1st trimester can cause a miscarriage :( I've already had it happen once
my 2 successful pregnancies I never had one and the only baby I lost I had an outbreak. 
I called the dr today because im 8 weeks (thats when the last baby stopped growing) and I want them to check on my lo and see if he/she is still growing strong but the nurse didn't seem to care at all :( idk what to do
I barely had any pregnancy symptoms to begin with and I dont feel any different now. I figured by the 6 to 8 week mark I would feel more pregnant but I dont and its not helping :(

sorry for the long rant girls, I just have SO much going on right now really need to vent girls so im going to apologize in advance :) sorry


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I'm sorry you're going through this right now. :( While I can't offer much advice about the outbreaks, I can say that having little to no symptoms can be totally normal. Remember how just a week ago I posted about how I was having zero symptoms? I think in the time that we've both been pregnant, you've probably had way more symptoms than I have. And even though I've never had MS in my pregnancies, I did have a good deal of queasiness and food aversion with DD and I had everyday headaches with DS. This time, none of that. So don't let that part of it worry you. :hugs:

I hope that your doctor will offer you some sort of reassurance, though. When is your next scheduled appointment?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm sorry Jess. Like spiffy said it's normal not to have symptoms so try not let that worry you to much. Can you push for a scan? Or talk to your dr? Don't worry about ranting your worried so it's ok. Best to vent I think. I say push for a scan to ease your mind.

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey luvymum, I'd say ginger is fine to take xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Hey Jess! My symptoms are really hit or miss and generally I feel 'normal' despite 3 months of feeling so so pregnant last time. 
I don't know anything about herpes I'm afraid but please try not to worry if you haven't had cramps or bleeding things are likely to be progressing well. Sending you bigs hugs xxx


----------



## luvymom

Jess19, try your best not to worry (hard I know). Relax, and remember that every pregnancy is different. Our bodies are made to be and do amazing things. While you may be worried about the breakout, have faith in your body's ability to fight. There seems to be risk in almost anything and everything and we tend to worry. Be strong.


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :hugs: 

I really cant wait to talk to my dr, I just want to know that everything is alright in there, ya know. 

On the plus side, I had a friend over earlier and she said im showing :) lol I actually said the same thing to DH earlier. 
I had a feeling that this was going to happen since its only been a year since my last pregnancy and my muscles are ready to stretch back out :) So I guess its time to break out the stretchy pants! 

Spiffy nice bump !!!! Thats about what mine looks like :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess how did it go? 

How's everyone else doing? I have my booking in with the midwife Friday!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Bad news, ladies! My Irritable Uterus has already started making trouble! :brat: I got up at 3am to feed DS and when I went back to bed, I had a contraction. At first I thought, "No way! It's too early!" But then 5 minutes later, I had another, and 5 minutes later, another, and it kept going until I finally fell asleep. And now I've had several this morning, too. I cannot believe it has started this early! It is going to be a looooong 6-7 months.... :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Soooo spiffy what does that mean? Do the contractions do anything???

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thankfully, no. They don't change my cervix, although I just have to keep an eye on it, because if it gets bad, it can actually turn into preterm labor, but mostly they're just obnoxious, pointless contractions. :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh rubbish! I'm sorry about that. Hopefully there not to frequent xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy- that must be so annoying! Hope they settle down again for another few months at least.

I've been feeling so exhausted and queasy all day long for the last few days. Thankfully no vomiting yet but I suspect that's not far away. My MS started properly at 10 weeks last time and lasted until 20 weeks... I'm not sure how I'll cope with work tomorrow! I've also had some more brown spotting. I think it's fine, it's only when I wipe, but it's still disconcerting! I had brown spotting for weeks last time so I think it's normal for me. I wish I didn't have to wait another 4 weeks for my first scan, though!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

They're not likely to go away, but thanks.

I'm sorry to hear that your MS is kicking in! I hope you can manage okay at work. Do you have a date for your scan yet?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo can you see if you can get an early scan at epu? Call your midwife?
Sorry you ms has kicked in. I'm feeling for you as im struggling too! Yuk!

Spiffy are they painful? Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No, they just feel tight and take my breath away a little. Thank goodness! I'm not sure how I could survive painful contractions for another 6 months! :wacko:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I've never had Braxton hicks or contractions unless it was labour! Can't be comfortable! Bless you!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

M2C- I called last time about brown spotting and they said just to monitor it. They wouldn't scan me unless it was red blood or I was in pain.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I pulled out my Doppler today and found the heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy I started getting braxtons with the twins at 15 weeks ish and they just got stronger and stronger to the point where later on at 34 weeks onwards I couldnt tell if it was labour or braxtons they got so painful! And it was all the time all the way through till 38 weeks even any type of movement would set one off and walking would set off heaps of them for an hour or two.
I couldnt imagine any type of contractions starting at 8 weeks! Eeek I hope they stay mild for you.

afm not much happening here. Hungry all the time and nausea lately. My boy is still feeding and its less sore now so maybe it was a passing thing?

Hope everyone else is doing well, will hopefully catch up on the thread later!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, that sounds more like you had an Irritable Uterus than Braxton Hicks. Were you ever hooked up to a monitor while you were having them? Because if you have an Irritable Uterus the contraction show up on the monitor as real contractions, whereas BH won't. Plus, I've heard that your uterus is much more likely to be "irritable" when you're having twins. And I wouldn't blame it! :haha:

Sorry to hear you're still having nausea. But at least you're in the second tri now, so hopefully it was ease off soon. :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

No I wasnt hooked up. I was told id get a lot more contractions cos twins and whenever i told anyone about them they fobbed it off and and said its normal and to drink more water, i was drinking 3 to 4 litres a day and still got them.
When they happened I usually lay down after a glass of water and taking panadol. I was told by the doctor if it was true labour the panadol would do nothing for any pain so I went off that and never ended up needing to go in as they would stop hurting or stop all together.

I had no idea! Id never had that before so I figured it was a twin thing. 

Hope you dont have that the whole way through it wasnt fun!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, water and rest will make BH go away usually, but doesn't necessarily help if you have an Irritable Uterus, which makes it kind of annoying when that's all that anyone suggests.


----------



## zephyr

Haha yeah it would I know I got annoyed many times when id complain about them and people would be all "drink more water"
I pretty much sipped it constantly with all the vomiting so it did get frustrating cos I knew roughly how much I was keeping down and it was enough. 

My adversion to meat seems to have lifted so I am treating my family to a roast tonight! Is been so long since I was able to cook meat and not feel so sick, I still feel sick but not from meat. I'm so hungry I'm making a huge feast lol
is it weird I'm mostly excited about the steamed brussel sprouts? Hehe


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Brussels spouts? :haha: Last night I went to a fast food place to get DH and I some dinner, and with our meals, I asked them to substitute the French fries with fried cheese curds (because they're sooooo delicious) and when I got home and looked in the bag, it was fries! I wanted those cheese curds so badly that I drove back and got them. :dohh: There's no explaining the desires of a pregnant woman. :haha:


----------



## Krippy

I had a irritable uterus with Raif, it was painful and confusing. It was strange not knowing whether or not I was in labour. 

We were at a hockey game the other night and I wanted just chips and cheese sauce and my hubby came back with loaded nachos and I actually had to get up and go for a walk so that I wouldn't cry. Pregnancy is strange and bizarre...

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Veronicaco

Wow irritable uterus sounds.......irritating! :)

I think I found the heartbeat with my Doppler today too! But I have the early scan tomorrow so I am nervous but excited. 

Speaking of crazy hormones my husband has been away on a boys trip and don't get me wrong I do trust him implicitly (or I wouldn't be married to him) but something crazy seemed to happen at about 10pm every night while he was away and I'd lose my mind and get upset and then get angry with him for no reason!! Lol poor guy. It didn't help that he had hardly any signal on his phone .....but he's home soon and he's bringing gifts :) 
How's everyone else? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck on your scan tomorrow, Veronicaco! If you heard the heartbeat today, then I'm sure everything will be just fine. :flower:

I love hearing everyone's crazy preggo stories. It makes me feel more normal! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Dinner last night was great but I ate too much and wound up laying down feeling gross for ages. The family thought it was fantastic as it has been weeks since I have made something half decent. Instead of a roast our weekly treat dinner has been salad wraps hahaha.

the brussel sprouts were a let down. I was craving them but when I ate them it wasnt enjoyable. So weird.

I like hearing the crazy prego stories too.
I once locked myself in my bedroom and cried for 2 hours straight because I couldnt get my blackberries and curry. Haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I once cried because a restaurant we drove out of our way to get to didn't have the fried zucchini I was craving. The funny thing is, when the guy said, "We don't sell that anymore," my DH turned and looked at me with fear, because I knew I was going to freak out. :dohh:

So you know how I said that I don't get MS in any of my pregnancies? Well, starting a couple of days ago, I have been queasy/nauseous all afternoon. Granted, it's still very mild compared to what most of you ladies deal with, but it's rather out of the norm for me. So on some small level, I can now sympathize. :sick:


----------



## zephyr

Haha that is funny. Fried zucchini? What is that? Pan fried or deep fried?

People talk about fried pickles too and they sound good but we dont have that sort of stuff here so I wouldnt know what they are.

stink about the morning sickness :( So lucky you had none in previous pregnancies :)


----------



## Jess19

Ok so idk what happened but I posted something earlier and I dont see it :( ugh stupid tablet! Im on my computer now. 
I started to do some catching up and read back a few pages

Spiffy thats great you found LOs heartbeat! How wonderful! :) And yey for you too Veronicaco! 
Not so wonderful is the MS :sick: hope that goes away soon! 
I have my moments, one being right now but I think its due to the 2nd glass of chocolate milk that I prob shouldnt have had lol but it was SO good!:)

Krippy what hockey game did you go to the other night? Our local hockey team is in the play offs right now! Im super excited for them! :) We are huge hockey fans! Buffalo Sabers!
I would have cried over some food lol but nachoes sound SO good right about now!! Even with feeling sick from the chocolate milk lol 

Zephyr glad to hear you have your appetite back! :)


----------



## Krippy

I am in Fargo right now visiting my brother and he coaches for the Fargo Force, USHL team. It was a fun game even with feeling sick and Raif being tired and grouchy. Thank goodness for baby wearing otherwise going anywhere would be impossible with my little man right now. Everything makes me feel sick too...it feels like it will never end. Hoping to feel better soon but I have definitely popped and look pregnant. Struggling with getting bigger as I worked really hard after RJ and Raif to get back to my athletic self and of course it is logical and reasonable that I am gaining weight but it still is hard even though I am loving my bump already. I will post a pic when I get back home from my visit.


----------



## Jess19

Gotta love baby carriers! :) 

I want to get a pic posted soon too, maybe ill find some time later today


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I've written up long posts before only to have them deleted when I tried to post and it sucks! As for feeling sick, it's kind of the same for me. If I eat too much, I feel yucky, and if I don't eat, I feel yucky, too. Sometimes I feel like I can't win. Except I generally feel okay in the morning, which is funny, since it's called "morning" sickness.

Zephyr, it's deep fried zucchini. Here in the US, we deep fry everything. :haha:

Yes, please post your bumps so I don't feel like such a freak of nature! :dohh: I posted this picture over in first tri because I thought it was so funny, but I'll post it here, too. This is how I look if I'm not actively trying to hide it, but I'll tell you, sucking it in is getting pretty hard! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







8+5 weeks #3.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

Mmm i love deep fried anything lol

love your bump spiffy! ;) no hiding that bump 

Ill def have to post a pic now :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Wow, amazing bump! No bump here yet, thankfully as I'm trying to keep it quiet!


----------



## Veronicaco

Talking of bumps! I got asked how far along I am today, had to blush as I said 9 weeks . We are not telling people yet apart from 'need to know' people but the woman was doing a bra fitting for me and I was saying I'm pregnant again so I want something with a bit of room to grow! My stomach is huge!! 

My scan was lovely today and the lady talked a lot about my bicornuate uterus and was really interested in uterine anomalies so we had a good chat. I've attached a picture of my little squirmy <3 they did two measurements one agreed my dates to the day and the other put me forward two days. They've set me at 9+3 for now but it may change at 12 weeks so I'm sticking with my dates for now. The main thing is the little one is in there with a beating heart and wiggly limbs :) it's finally real :) so happy xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Love the picture, Veronicaco! It makes me so excited for my own scan in two weeks! I'm so happy to hear that your little bean is doing well. And I had the same thing happen to me at a wedding reception last night. I told one of DH's cousins that we're pregnant again and she asked how far along. I had to round up to 9 weeks just make myself feel better about how huge I look. :blush:


----------



## Jess19

Aww lovely pic veronicaco! Glad to hear your lo is doing great! :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica so glad your scan went well! What a lovely little bubs you have there!

Spiffy I still can't get over your bump. I'll take one in a bit and one later so you can see the bloating!

Jess did you talk to your dr?

As for me still feeling yuk but I have midwife tomorrow so that's great!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, ladies, please share your bumps. I'm feeling a little vulnerable with my freak-show bump! :haha::dohh:

M2C, I'm sorry you're still feeling so badly. :( Did you ever call for some medicine to help? If not, I guess you could always bring it up with your MW tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sucked in.....


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Not sucked in! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, you've got such a cute little bump! I'm jealous! :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I like yours! Can't wait till I'm a bit more round! I soooo look forward to movement. My placenta was anterior with indie and was around 20 weeks when I felt her move so hoping it's sooner this time xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Me too! I had an anterior placenta with DS, so it was weird to feel my second baby move later than I felt my first, because everyone said I'd probably feel him sooner. When I see ladies on first tri talking about feeling flutters at 11/12 weeks, it makes me so excited, because that's only a couple weeks away.

So, here's to posterior placentas for us all! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes please xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Loving the bumps! Just bloat here.

I was soooooo tired today. Work was painful! My work days had always coincided with good days until today. Yawn!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, have you told your work that you're pregnant yet?


----------



## Cangaroo

Nope... Rather nervous to but waiting until 12w after scan...


----------



## zephyr

Well I think it's official that I have almost completely dried up :(

Not sure how many of you have breastfed before and how many want to continue right through pregnancy but it may be worth looking into supply boosting things now in case the same happens.
Once I hit near the second tri my boobs changed And it plummeted and normally I have heaps of milk.

My boy has been more thirsty so he has been drinking more water and not alot comes out when I hand express now :(

I do feel a bit sad but he is almost 2. I think I feel more sad that he keeps trying and not alot happens so im going to keep him occupied during the day time and see how we go.

Such big changes for my boy! He also had his first hair cut this week too. They grow up way too fast.


----------



## zephyr

I have an anterior placenta and im feeling movement which is surprising because my other anteriors I didn't feel till really late. 

I've felt movement down really low and to the left and the other night I felt movement up by my bellybutton which I didnt think was the baby but when I checked how high up my uterus was it is right at my bellybutton.

ive had scans so its not two again, and I know my dates so its a bit weird being that high already.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm sorry to hear that your milk is gone. :( Even though I'm hanging out in this thread, I actually had to stop BFing when my boy was 4 and 1/2 months because he was feeding every 2 hours night and day and still dropping weight percentiles. I'm actually not sure if I want to try breastfeeding at all this time around because of how traumatic it was with DS. He was on a nursing strike for 6 weeks before we finally threw in the towel, so he would thrash and fight and scream every time I tried to feed him, which was so hard for me emotionally and was kind of destructive to my relationship with him. I may change my mind and decide to give it another go, but right now I'm on the fence.

That's really weird that you're measuring so big with only one baby! (At the belly button is about 20 weeks, right? Which means you'd be measuring about 5 weeks ahead.) I wonder if your uterus just got so stretched out with your twins that it's just big for no other reason.

I'm pretty sure I'm measuring a little big, though I'm not an expert at measuring myself. :haha: But I think I can feel my uterus about an inch above the pelvic bone, which would explain why I look so pregnant. But I've heard that your uterus just grows faster in subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## zephyr

Sorry to hear about the troubles you had feeding, it can be so hard! 
I can understand that feeling of not knowing whether to feed again and your not the only one who wont be (if you decide not to)
I already made the decision not to feed this time so knowing this is my last time hit a bit harder than I thought it would lol.

I actually cant feed out of one breast because of a huge lump in it. While we were trying to get feeding established this time it took months of being admitted back into hospital and mastitis infections and two years of constant pain due to this lump blocking the flow.
feeding off one side has kept the mastitis away but not the pain so I definitely wont be going through that again.
I had ultrasound treatment on it which did nothing but had it checked and they are sure its not cancerous so that's a relief at least.


----------



## zephyr

Yup that was my theory, maybe the twins stretched it out so big. And yes it shouldnt be that high till about 20 weeks as far as im aware.
seeing the midwife Monday so will find out then. 
Mine started out like yours above the pubic bone quite early. So maybe it is a subsequent pregnancy thing :p


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm sorry to hear that you've had so much pain breastfeeding. :hugs: But thank goodness that the lump isn't cancerous! My mom found out she had breast cancer while breastfeeding my younger brother, but the doctor wrote it off the lump as a normal part of breastfeeding, and so the cancer wasn't caught until it was too late. :(


----------



## zephyr

Eeek that's scary! I'm so sorry :( Does that actually happen?

They said the same to me the reason behind them thinking it wasnt cancer was because I'm breastfeeding.......
Maybe I should go get it checked again? Now that I soon won't be.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Did they ever do a biopsy to be sure? If not, it might be worth checking it out. Better to be safe than sorry. If my mom had gotten a second opinion she might still be here. :(


----------



## zephyr

No they didnt. They did an ultrasound and said to do a follow up in a few months but when I saw the doctor (my new doctor) After a few months had passed he said he would wait till this year to send me back because he believed it was breastfeeding related and not to worry as its quite common. Which it probably is! But as you said, its better to be safe than sorry. 

I actually was looking at booking in for another check as it has gotten bigger but I just thought that would be from pregnancy.
ill go back next week and ask them to look again and I'll be sure to book in with the female doctor this time, maybe I'll get a better response from her. 
Thank you for mentioning something.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Your welcome. I really do hope it's nothing, though.


----------



## zephyr

Me too though I have had it for two years without much change, only the pain. the size changes have only happened recently so I do think its probably fine :) but definitely worth checking just in case.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I have two stories regarding lumps. Like your mum spiffy my cousin found a lump while breastfeeding and her baby wouldn't feed out of that breast.... After being told she's to young for it to be cancer she got a second opinion it turned out it was. They gave her the all clear after treatment but unfortunately she is now terminal with liver and bone cancer. 

Second story is me. Years ago I found a lump. Went to the drs who sent me for a scan. They said what it looks like it looks fine but said I could have it out or have a biopsy so I said remove it so it's gone. They tested it and all was fine. 

Spiffy I'm so sorry about your Mumma.

Zephyr I'm sure if there happy with it it's fine but always worth another check.

I had the midwife yesterday which was good she was lovely. Said I can see her as much as I want too! 

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Ohh wow that is really sad about your cousin :(
Glad to hear yours was nothing to worry about :)

Im definitely going to get it checked again sooner rather than later. Its been at the back of my mind and ive been meaning to go in but you guys have prompted me to go in a bit sooner than I would of.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm sure all is fine but it's always worth a double check if your still concerned. That's why I had mine removed as then I wouldn't have to worry about it. 

What have you all got planned for the weekend?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, the same thing happened to my mom, the breast cancer spread to her liver, and that was what ultimately took her life. I'm so sorry that the same thing is happening to your cousin. :nope: Unfortunately for me, the fact that my mom had breast cancer so young, and the fact that her mom had it before her, means there's a good chance it's genetic, and I'll end up with it, too. :(

M2C, I'm glad you have a good midwife. :flower:

As for the weekend, not too much planned. We have to go over to my in-laws today to get a few things we left when we moved, and then my dad wants us to come visit him, too, so we'll probably go over on Sunday after church.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I'm sorry to hear that lovely but the good thing is you know this so any signs of anything you can get it checked. Fingers crossed that never happens though. Hugs xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Any room for a hanger on? Running a bit late with my EDD, compared to you lot, but hey lol!


----------



## Cangaroo

Welcome dan-o!

I've been totally exhausted all weekend and have achieved none of the things I wanted to. Fed up of feeling so useless! I hope this exhaustion passes soon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Whoop Dano! Well pleased your joining! 

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Hey Dan-o!!! Great to see you here :) xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay! Dan-O! Good to see you on this side of the fence. :winkwink: It's nice to be able to encourage the TTC/NTNP'ers, but it's also good to have a place to chat about pregnancy without feeling like we're rubbing it in their faces, if you know what I mean?

Cangaroo, I hear you. I can't wait for the first tri tiredness to pass. DH let me sleep in until 9:30am yesterday and I still felt tired! :sleep:


----------



## Jess19

OMG Dan-O congrats!!!!! Welcome to the thread!! :)

I totally cant wait for this tiredness to go away, I want my energy back! I still have major unpacking to do. 
All my cloths are still in totes lol I should just leave them there because its not like they fit me anymore any ways. What i need to do I find the one that has all my maternity cloths in it


----------



## luvymom

Ugh. I am so done with the first trimester. Exhaustion, nausea, smells kill me! Constantly talking myself out of throwing up. blah. Hard to eat. Hard to drink. Going on a super long family road trip. The drive will suck but the thought of not cooking or cleaning (staying in hotels) won me over. 

spiffy, I don't think I ever answered, but I live in Logan. I will be going to IMC in Murray to have the baby though because I LOVE my ob/gyn there.


----------



## Jess19

Just wanted to update
I called my Drs office today because no one ever called me back and the nurse went and talked to my dr and they scheduled an US for tomorrow morning at 8:30am!! 
I really didnt expect them to actually schedule one! :) So im happy that Ill finally be able to relax after this. 
Go figure that tomorrow we are supposed to get like 2-4 inches of snow! (it was 70 degrees this morning) But thats how it is here in Erie! It's stupid. 
It sucks because the 4 wheel drive on my suv is broken and I really dont like driving in the snow :( Im a little nervous. Ill just have to take it slow. 
Ill update as soon as I get back home!


----------



## zephyr

Exciting! Good luck with your scan!

Had my mw appointment yesterday and she confirmed I am measuring quite high but said its normal and that yes I would of felt movement by my bellybutton :p


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymum I'm feeling you on the sickness front! Yuk!

Jess hope all is well. Drive safe and I look forward to an update!

Zephyr how lovely your feeling movement!

How are you all ladies? What are everyone's next appointments? I'm waiting on my scan date.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, who is your OBGYN? Because I also will be delivering at IMC, because I too love my OBGYN there! I use Dr. Brown, but Dr. Ponder delivered my son and she was fabulous, too. :flower: But wow, that's quite a drive for your appointments!

Jess, can't wait to hear back about your scan! I'm sure everything will be great.

Zephyr, did your MW give you an explanation for why you're measuring that high? Or did she make it sound like it was "just one of those things"?

As for me, I'm sitting on pins and needles today hoping that the MS I had yesterday was just a fluke and everything will be back to normal today. All day yesterday it was a constant battle with nausea and hunger, and when I ate, I'd feel better, but I'd feel so sick that nothing sounded appetizing. It gives me a whole new appreciation for you ladies who deal with this and worse in every pregnancy. :nope:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ms in any shape or form is hard..... Specially when your kept busy with other babies so taking 5 is even harder. 

So ladies who have bubs with a small age gap what did you do about pushchairs? When indie was born Corban was 2.5 so only needed a buggy board. Indie will be about 18 months and will be winter so should I be thinking double???

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My DD was 16 months when DS was born, so we knew a double stroller was going to be a must, so we got this one: https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Trend-D...-2&keywords=baby+trend+sit+and+stand+stroller (Except we got ours used for half the price). We liked it because it has two seats, but also converts into the sit-and-stand for when she gets a little older, and it also has lots of leg-room for the kid in back, since a lot of doubles that I've seen don't. I also like the long double strollers over the wide ones because we can fit in places that the wide ones can't.


----------



## Krippy

We never use our stroller as we have found babywearing much more convenient...I will use our stroller this time for Raif and I will carry my newborn. We will see how it goes! ;)

I am still feeling sick which is really sad...Can't wait to start feeling better! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Jess19

Everything with baby looks great!!! :) so happy!!! Got a few ultrasound pics too!!


----------



## Jess19

I was thinking about a stroller for when the baby gets here. 
I had the same thing in mind as what you have spiffy. Although I wont actually need it until next summer. I wont be leaving the house much for the first few months lol def not with the snow we get around here


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I'm so happy your ultrasound went well! Must be such a relief. :flower: I cannot wait until mine next week! 

By the way, I have been googling 9/10 week twin bumps. Someone needs to come give me a good slap! :dohh:


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy when is your ultrasound? 
I must say that your bump is almost twin status looking lol :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yay Jess! So pleased all is well. Can you post a piccy?

Spiffy how's bump coming along??? New picture??

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I just took this picture the other day. I swear I'm hearing two heartbeats on my Doppler, too, but that makes me think I'm just not doing it, right, and my imagination is filling in the gaps. :dohh: I just asked on 1st tri, but maybe one of you knows the answer to this: I measured my fundal height, since I can easily feel the top of my uterus when laying down, and it's 5cms from my pubic bone, so how many weeks would I be measuring? Anyone know how many "weeks" they add on to account for the part of your uterus that's below your pubic bone? Because obviously I'm not just 5 weeks pregnant. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks #3.JPG
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zephyr

Spiffynoodles said:


> Luvymom, who is your OBGYN? Because I also will be delivering at IMC, because I too love my OBGYN there! I use Dr. Brown, but Dr. Ponder delivered my son and she was fabulous, too. :flower: But wow, that's quite a drive for your appointments!
> 
> Jess, can't wait to hear back about your scan! I'm sure everything will be great.
> 
> Zephyr, did your MW give you an explanation for why you're measuring that high? Or did she make it sound like it was "just one of those things"?
> 
> As for me, I'm sitting on pins and needles today hoping that the MS I had yesterday was just a fluke and everything will be back to normal today. All day yesterday it was a constant battle with nausea and hunger, and when I ate, I'd feel better, but I'd feel so sick that nothing sounded appetizing. It gives me a whole new appreciation for you ladies who deal with this and worse in every pregnancy. :nope:

no she just said its common with the more pregnancies you have and is nothing to worry about at this stage.

I told her I think my uterus must be quite high because ive felt movement right up by my bellybutton and thats when she checked and said yup that would of been baby.


----------



## zephyr

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ms in any shape or form is hard..... Specially when your kept busy with other babies so taking 5 is even harder.
> 
> So ladies who have bubs with a small age gap what did you do about pushchairs? When indie was born Corban was 2.5 so only needed a buggy board. Indie will be about 18 months and will be winter so should I be thinking double???
> 
> Xxx

Mine two are two in may and they still use their pushchair :p
I would recommend a double that can turn into a single. 
We started out with a side by side double then we ended up getting a phil and teds dash which is a single but you clip a toddler seat onto the back of it.

Something like that would be good, im not sure if you have phil and teds where you are but I am sure there will be something similar


----------



## luvymom

Yay Jess! Glad it went well and you can be relieved of worry! I was to supposed to have my appt next week but we are going out of town so I had to postpone to the week after. 

Spiffy, I see Froerer. He delivered my 2nd and was my doc with my 3rd, someone else delivered cux they didn't call him when he was expecting them too! I wish they would have. Bugs me still. But he is so good it's worth the drive. I had my 4th in CO and realized that not all dr's are the same so I really don't want to find another new one when I know one that I already love. Plus my family lives close to IMC so that helps. I don't have family here in Logan. I think it's worth my drive. Just a little worried about snow and the canyon when I deliver in November. 

I don't get on here much but good luck to all you ladies on here!


----------



## zephyr

Spiffynoodles said:


> Jess, I'm so happy your ultrasound went well! Must be such a relief. :flower: I cannot wait until mine next week!
> 
> By the way, I have been googling 9/10 week twin bumps. Someone needs to come give me a good slap! :dohh:

do you think you are having twins?
hehe
before I found out I was googling twin bumps, stalking the twin threads and searching 'symptoms of twins'
At the time I thought I must be crazy but it turns out my gut feeling was spot on :)

I was able to find hbs early with the twins because my fundus was above my pubic bone at 9 - 10 weeks.
it wasnt above my bone this time round the same time.
Im quite hazy with actual dates it feels so long ago

theres actually a may 2012 due date thread here I posted in alot that has all that info in it

From my understanding the uterus reaches the top of the pubic bone around 12 weeks however as my midwife says it can be larger if you already have had babies :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

zephyr said:


> do you think you are having twins?
> hehe
> before I found out I was googling twin bumps, stalking the twin threads and searching 'symptoms of twins'
> At the time I thought I must be crazy but it turns out my gut feeling was spot on :)
> 
> I was able to find hbs early with the twins because my fundus was above my pubic bone at 9 - 10 weeks.
> it wasnt above my bone this time round the same time.
> Im quite hazy with actual dates it feels so long ago
> 
> theres actually a may 2012 due date thread here I posted in alot that has all that info in it
> 
> From my understanding the uterus reaches the top of the pubic bone around 12 weeks however as my midwife says it can be larger if you already have had babies :)

I keep telling myself it's not likely, but I can't seem to stop thinking about it, especially everytime I see or tough my belly since it's so huge already! Also, my fundus is 5cm above my pubic bone already, and I'm actually getting some MS for the first time! I'll have to see if I can find your post. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

I'm on my phone so im not sure how to change the link so it works but here is it
starts from that page :p


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...babies-so-far-8-yellow-22-blue-21-pink-4.html


----------



## Cangaroo

Great news about the scan Jess!

Spiffy, your bump certainly is impressive! When is your scan?

My scan isn't until 7th May- 3 weeks tomorrow! Then consultant appointment the week after to discuss elective section.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr I actually found it before you replied (I could saved myself a a few minutes of looking if I had just waited! :dohh:). I read through all of the posts you made up until the one where you found out it was twins, and I'll have to say, it was pretty amusing, since I already knew the end result. :haha: But the hunger/nausea/hunger cycle you described sounds like what I've been dealing with the past few days. 

I'm sure after all this thinking and worrying, it will just be one and then I'll be calling myself silly for wasting so much time reading twin forums. :dohh: After all, I had 13 dreams about twins and triplets before my first ultrasound with DS and he was only one. I've already had a fair amount of multiples dreams this time, but I'm sure it because they're on my mind.

Cangaroo, my scan is next Thursday, so for better or worse, I'll know in 9 days!


----------



## Cangaroo

Ooh, 9 days! How exciting!


----------



## zephyr

Haha cool! I know its so obvious reading it now. I mean at the time I wanted to say I think its twins but didnt because I didnt want to feel like an idiot lol

anyways I found the post at 10w3d I was measuring 12 -13 weeks :p and the midwife had found one heartbeat.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

zephyr said:



> Haha cool! I know its so obvious reading it now. I mean at the time I wanted to say I think its twins but didnt because I didnt want to feel like an idiot lol
> 
> anyways I found the post at 10w3d I was measuring 12 -13 weeks :p and the midwife had found one heartbeat.

I've been wondering if it's twins for a few weeks now, but also didn't want to sound stupid, because I know it's very unlikley. :blush:


----------



## zephyr

Hehe ya never know :p
Can't wait for your update!


----------



## Jess19

Here are the pics I got today at the drs :)
[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/20140415_200846.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20140415_200846.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

And here is my bump (this was taken last week)
[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/20140409_190913.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20140409_190913.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

Sorry for the photo over load but I wanted to share some of the pics I've taken lately. 
I have started a photography business :) my kids have become my practice lol 
Just thought while I was in the process of uploading the other pics i should share some of my favorites :) 

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/IMG_163365262602960-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/IMG_163365262602960-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/IMG_147941153563659.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/IMG_147941153563659.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/IMG_147926156157652.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/IMG_147926156157652.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/IMG_147935246855895.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/IMG_147935246855895.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/IMG_285116475433836.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/IMG_285116475433836.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/IMG_285130665802489.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/IMG_285130665802489.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jess19

9 more days Spiffy!!! :happydance: cant wait to see what the scan brings!!


----------



## Jess19

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/20140415_200846.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20140415_200846.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/20140409_190913.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20140409_190913.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Love the pics, Jess! How cool that they did some 3D pictures for you, too! And your photography is beautiful. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy your bump has me wondering about twins it's very impressive! I'd say I'm a little thicker but it's still more bloat than anything else. Not long till you find out! 

Jess lovely lovely pictures! My sil is a newborn photographer. Your bubbas are beautiful and bump looks great. How awesome you got a 3d picture! Amazing.

Zephyr I bought a phil and teds sport when I fell pregnant with the molar but after we found out I sold it..... We had a terrace house with a step up and it was so heavy to lift in and out. Now we have a porch it doesn't matter. I like the bugaboo donkey but it's sooooooooooooo expensive!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Jess! Lovely pics and great news about the scan :)

Spiffy - I can feel the top of my uterus quite a bit over my pubic bone too and I look really similar to you, I got asked if I was expecting the other day by a stranger- it's that obvious!! Going to have to wear baggy clothes for a couple of weeks ;)

I have a Phil and teds sport with double kit, buggy board and car seat adapter. I bought it all when expecting dd as I knew I wanted another child after her and the second seat came free with the deal I got on the whole kit. 
My husbands cousins live nearby and they had the same with all the accessories so passed the buggy board, cozy toes and cocoon on to us so we saved a lot of money on extras. It's a little heavy but it's sturdy and great for beaches/country lanes/off-road etc which is what I need where I live :) 

I can't believe we are all getting close to the end of first tri!! My scan is on the 29th April the day after dh's birthday :) then we can start to tell people!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I agree the phil and teds are good. Not long till 2nd tri! Eek! Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Glad you guys have heard of phil and teds. Mountain buggy duet is big with twins here in nz but I never liked it much and went for the phil and teds.
We live on a steep hill and walk to the beach often and its been perfect for us. 

I don't think its heavy but I had a tank of a double before this one So that's probably why :p


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I live in a city so most days I'll just be popping Corban to playgroup and maybe going to the park. Go off road at times but not much. 

What if this baby decides to come on corbans birthday??? Argh! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, what day is Corban's birthday? That would be pretty funny if two of your three kids had the same birthday! :haha: (That happened to my aunt. She had two kids 12 years apart and they have the same birthday.)

I don't think we have Phil and Teds over here because I've never heard of them outside of BnB. :shrug:

Veronicaco, well that's a little reassuring to hear that you look similar! And you've already had one scan and know that it's just one, right? So maybe I'm getting all worked up over nothing. :winkwink: Still, I'll just feel so much better after I have that scan and know for sure! (But if it is just one, I'm going to say boy, for sure, based on how ridiculously hungry I've been!)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

His birthday is 16th nov. Was due the 9th. Both have been late so I'm a teeny bit worried. My nieces birthday is the 10th too. I bet it decides to show on the 16th! Oopsy! Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I can't wait for your scan! Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, oooh, yeah, it's definitely a possibility, huh! Well, have you ever tried Evening Primrose Oil? I've done it with both, and both times I dilated really well before I went into labor. I don't think I'll do it this time, though, since I'm afraid of this baby coming even earlier than DS and he was a 36 weeker. But if I'd gone overdue both times, I'd be using everything in my arsenal. :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh yeah! I can't believe I almost forgot! Jess, you were in my dream last night. In my dream I was pregnant with triplets (see this all goes to my head! :haha:) and Jess, you had had triplets, so I went to you for advice, and instead you ended up painting a pretty forest scene on my living room wall! :rofl: (I guess your talent for photography translated to a general talent for art in my dream :winkwink:). 

Crazy preggo dreams. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What does that do? I had two sweeps with indigo.... The first she said I was dilated but it done nothing so I'd be interested in knowing what diff things do!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Evening Primrose oil softens your cervix so that when you body is ready to start dilating, it goes faster. You start taking it at 34 weeks and then up your dose at 36 weeks. But it can't hurt. If your body isn't ready to dilate, nothing will happen. But it's worth a try!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Is it a tablet? Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Its a capsule. This is the kind I've used, because I found it at Walmart for $5! https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...97669744&sr=1-4&keywords=evening+primrose+oil


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I shall bare that in mind. Would prefer this bubba to arrive a little early so I've not gotta worry about dates! Xxx


----------



## zephyr

M2c im due on the 5th Oct and my son's birthday is the 10th Oct. I always go over. Even with the twins I wasnt ready and it took two days to get the induction started at 38 weeks. 
So I am worried a little about having the baby near my son's birthday. 
I think I'd rather have baby on his birthday than a few days either side. And if not then a week before his bday would be good.

I only say that because my twins share their birthday and its not too bad, its actually quite cool. But my daughter and hubby are 4 days apart and its so freaken annoying trying to arrange anything and doing two parties two seperate days in one week.

I asked my son if he would mind and he said "no that would be awesome!" Tho im sure he will have other ideas about it later on hehe

Jess I forgot to say those photos are lovely!


----------



## luvymom

Ah Spiffy! I look pretty big too! I've had twins on my mind lately too. I think DH even noticed how big I'm showing and mentioned twins last night. I would love it! My odds are pretty good as it doesn't just run in my family, it gallops! Even the twins have twins hahaha. Though I think I will probably just have one. 

For those of you worried about sharing bdays, I'm right there with you. #2 and #4 are 2 days apart. And this one I am due the day after my oldest's birthday. Oh well, what can you do. I used EPO with my last 3 and honestly it didn't do much for me. But my body is crazy when it comes to labor and delivery anyways. Hopefully those of you that use it will have better results.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, I don't know for sure that the EPO worked for me either, because I've never NOT used it, so maybe I just dilate awesomely on my own. But I'm not using it this time, so I guess we'll see!

When do you get a scan? That would be pretty neat if you ended up with twins!

Another thing adding to my curiosity about twins is that I keep finding baby's heartbeat in two places, pretty reliably, and starting the last few days I've gotten tiny little "tickles" that feel like early baby movement, but the crazy thing is, I swear I've felt it in the two places where I keep hearing heartbeats. Ahh! That scan can't come soon enough! I'm sure I'm going to be so embarrassed and feel like a crazy paranoid lady when I find out it's just one. :blush::dohh:


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy - my scan showed only the one but I had been thinking the exact same thoughts and I get funny little tickles when using the Doppler but this one is hiding behind my pelvic bone and I can only hear the placenta - or maybe I have an anterior placenta this time. They didn't say anything at the scan so I will have to wait I guess. 
I am ravenous too!! I wonder if that does mean boy? I could barely eat with dd, this time I feel so sick but have to eat constantly lol I'm gonna be huge!! 

Dd's birthday is halloween so only 11 days before my due date, it could be a shared birthday for us too! I don't really mind other than spending her birthday away from her if I'm in hospital giving birth. I'm going to arrange a party at a kids play place so hopefully it will take the pressure off :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So plenty of us in the same boat with dates then! Hehe! 

Ladies who have had 3 babies is it true your third is the naughtiest? Stop and start etc??

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

You mean with labor? If so. Yes. 

My boy came really late with heaps of false starts. In the end my water broke and nothing happened so I was induced. Little monkey. 

He's a good boy though, very well behaved :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes sorry I meant labour! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, with DS I was never sure if I was in labor or not until the contractions were so bad that I couldn't stand up straight during them (then I knew!) but with my Irritable Uterus, I had contractions coming every 2-3 minutes but it wasn't labor. So if my third decides to be naughty, at least I'll sort of know what I'm in for.

Veronicaco, they do say that you're typically more hungry when you're pregnant with a boy, and it was true with DS. So maybe you'll be Team Blue this time around. :winkwink:

Well, I can honestly say that I have no worries about this baby coming on one of my children's birthday's, because in order to do that, this baby would have to come at 21 weeks or 4 months overdue. :haha:


----------



## VJean

So where are you ladies hanging out? I try and look thru the posts in First Tri, and they are soooo boring, or scary! Nothing ever really peaks my interest, except Spiffys bump post, but that's bc I look 5 months pg already. :haha:

So I try and cruise thru Second Tri, but everyone is counting down to gender scans, etc. I won't have that excitement bc I'll find out from DNA test what I am having next week. 

I just want to see pictures of everyones nursery and talk about what we are bringing our babies home in....yet Third Tri is still a million months away! :coffee:

Pregnant over 35 doesn't get that many new posts, and I don't frequent Pregnant after a Loss bc I want nothing but positive thoughts this go around! (also a reason I am not a fan of First Tri...)

Last pregnancy I lived on BnB, and now I can't ever find anything to read.

So what are y'all doing? I guess you guys are going to have to start posting pictures of things you have bought so I can get my baby bits and nursery pics fix!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I go on first tri every now and then, but mostly to answer other people's questions, since there's not a lot I don't know, seeing as its not my first baby. Sometimes I browse through the Twin, Triplets, and Multiples forum, just because I think it's so fascinating, and part of me wonders if I might end up over there. But most of my time on BnB these days is spent talking to ladies like you on buddy threads. :flower:

I'd love to post pictures of things I've bought, but seeing as we already had a boy and a girl, there's not a lot that I'll still need to buy. I think that before I go into labor, though, I want to buy one new girl outfit and one new boy outfit to take to the hospital with me, but that seems like forever away.


----------



## zephyr

I hang out in the multiples section too but don't often post as all the people who were there when I was pregnant and newborns dont post much anymore.....ive got them on facebook and we made a facebook group tho.

I hang in the group threads I joined.
May baby one from my last pregnancy.
oct baby thread and this one.

I skim second tri but dont post much. Didnt really post much in first tri either I found it depressing tbh and moved to second tri early.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

You know what's sad, Zephyr? I've been stalking the multiples forum for so long that I probably know what ladies you're talking about, like arj, Jogami, wondertwins, Miss Melly G, etc. :blush:


----------



## Krippy

VJean I feel the exact same way...having trouble finding where I belong this time around. Also struggling to find the time as well with a LO and feeling so yucky!


----------



## zephyr

Yes I'm friends with arj on facebook haha and there's a group from a little bit before then also who had babies when I first found out so their twins are quite old now!

Wow you have been stalking a while hehe

I stopped posting in there after mine were a few months old as I just never had time. Actually I rarely had time to go online so I assume its the same for everyone else.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know! I just can't help myself. It's all the drama and excitement of the trimester forums times two (or three)! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Haha yeah it is quite exciting. I was fascinated with twins prior to having mine also but never thought I'd get multiples ever!

I do miss the old posters. I always wonder how things are with the ones who didnt make it to the fb group.


----------



## Cangaroo

10 weeks today! Less than 3 weeks to my scan now. I just want to know everything is ok... I hate this stage! So much easier when you can feel the baby moving all the time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I agree! Especially if you don't get an early scan, because then you truly just have to wonder and hope that everything is alright.

6 days to go, for me! It feels like I've waited forever! Oh, and by the way, I'm back to thinking it's just one, and actually feel kind of silly that I let myself get so worked up about two. :blush:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I think twins cross everyone's mind at some point. I had a dream I was having twins with my molar! Soon find out for sure lovely. 

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

I agree m2c it's something we all wonder about when we go for the scan! I agree that it's a really hard stage, as I'm approaching 35 I worry about the increased downs risk and can't wait to get the results of the screening before I go public with the news! 

10 long days for me lol!! But hubby is coming with this time which will be nice as he's been unable to go to a scan with me before now :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, it's good to know I'm not the only one that think about twins, even when it's unlikely. :flower:

Veronicaco, that will be nice to have your DH there! I always like it when mine comes to scans, too (though part of it is because he can wrangle the kids while I'm helpless on the table :winkwink:).


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy-That is how I've managed to get him to come this time :) he's looking after dd as she's into everything at the moment lol


----------



## zephyr

Very normal to question twins!
during the twin pregnancy I worried constantly about a surprise triplet right up until birth :p

im having very vivid nightmares!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Zephyr, that sucks! :( I have vivid dreams, but thank goodness they're not nightmares. In fact, as soon as something starts happening in my dream that I don't like, my subconscious mind quickly changes it. Like I had a dream a few weeks ago that my DD fell off the edge of a building, and just like that, my dream quickly switched to something else.

So I'm definitely feeling the baby now, which is so exciting! At first I wasn't sure if that's what it was, but then I used my Doppler in the exact spot I was feeling the movement, and sure enough, baby was moving all over the place! I'm so glad I got to experience early movement this time. :cloud9: But then, of course, I told myself, I won't worry anymore abut twins unless I feel movement on the other side of my uterus...and then this morning I did. :dohh: But I'm sure baby just moves around a lot at this stage.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm hoping my oh can come to this scan as I won't be able to with the babies on my own.... If not I'll ask my mum or sister.

Spiffy how lovely your feeling bubba! I've felt bubbling but I think it's just trapped wind! Hehehe!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I've felt flickers but I'm not convinced it's baby yet... I can't wait for my scan! So impatient and can't shake the fear of MMC...


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, not really much to say so will stalk for now. Feel kinda in limbo at the mo, showing pregnant on a test and that's all lol. Hopefully won't feel so detached once I've been for a scan... :flower: 

Looking forward to all your exciting scan updates very soon! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Dan-O, when will you get a scan? I'm assuming with your history, they won't make you wait too long?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Dano won't be long till a scan? When are you wanting one? Sending sticky sticky dust to you xxx


----------



## dan-o

About 6w this time, so not lo to wait! 
Not that seeing the hb guarantees anything, as the last one was perfect until the heart suddenly stopped, I'd even recorded the hb on the Doppler the day before! Such bad luck. I had a strong feeling this one would be a take home baby tho, it's only my tests that leave me with any doubt. X


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm finding the uncertainty horrible, but it must be so much worse for those of you with a history of losses. I really feel for you. Last time, my dates were so odd that I didn't find out until late and then only had to wait about 3 weeks for a scan, which showed me to be 10/40 so pretty safe from that point. 

I've been so nauseous all weekend. Thankfully I'm still not vomiting, but I have constant nausea I just can't shake. Mealtimes are a battle between my tastebuds and my stomach, and my stomach always wins! I hope this doesn't get worse and last until 20 weeks like it did last time...

Who has scans this week? Spiffy- you're Thursday, aren't you? So exciting!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Dan-O, that's great that you won't have to wait long. And even though it's not a guarantee, it doesn't hurt seeing baby, either. :winkwink:

Cangaroo, I'm sorry you're dealing with the nausea, too. :( It sounds a lot like what I've been having.

Yep, my scan is on Thursday! I feel like I've been waiting forever! Oh, and I had a dream last night that I was having triplets, and then another dream that I was actually 20+ weeks along, and that's why I was showing so early. Apparently my brain is running through EVERY possibility. :dohh: Although I have yet to have a dream about having a 15lb baby! :haha:

Oh, and my SIL just announced that she's pregnant again! We were pregnant at the same time when I had my DD, and it's so fun having a cousin for her so close in age, so I'm excited for this baby to have the same thing. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

That's so exciting about your SIL, Spiffy! My sister got pregnant soon after me last time. My niece is exactly a month younger than my daughter, which has been lovely. However, I doubt my sister will have any more. :shrug: They had a hard time of the baby stage and have still not recovered. She's just started selling baby things so I think they've pretty much decided not to do it again.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Dano I think your tests have given progression and out of so many you know there's gonna be a few dodgy ones in there. Did you test again today? I so hope this is a sticky for you.

Cangaroo I'm sorry your feeling sicky too! Such hard work isn't it.

Spiffy your brain is working overtime! Hopefully this scan will calm it down.... Will be amazing if it's twins!!!! Congratulations to your sil. 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's unfortunate, Cangaroo. But you never know. My SIL talked for a long time about how they probably wouldn't have another because she could barely handle her two, and they sold most of their baby things, too. But here they are, pregnant again! :flower:

Mo2P, that's what I keep telling DH. Once I have the scan and see one baby, I can calm down and stop worrying. :haha:

Oh, when we were at my in-laws the other night, my FIL was asking how I was feeling, and I said that I'd actually been having MS this time, and didn't the first two times, and he said, "Is that a good thing?" and my BIL piped in and said, "It means they're having twins!" So people aren't exactly helping me get my mind off it. :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! Oh dear! Not long till you find out for sure! Quads???? Teeheehee!!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No!!!! :haha: I think I could *barely* survive twins! (And I'm not even sure about that! :dohh:)


----------



## zephyr

Haha good luck for your scan! Everyone did the same to me also even my own doctor joked about twins before my scan because I told him I was so sick already :p

Our neighbor told us yesterday they are selling their house :( im so sad!! Granted we moved here back in August so don't know them too well our son is good friends with their son and we have started a good friendship and hubby has with her husband too so it was a little bit of a shock :( they are having a baby soon too and need more space.
We signed up for another year here because we had great neighbors but they all have moved (or soon will be) So in a way is kinda good cos this was only a temporary house for us after our relocation while we found something more suitable. 
We are paying through the nose for basically a view of the ranges and the bay and well.....its nice to wake up to! But that's about it really. Im so over walking up this darn hill I cant even do it while pregnant anymore without feeling shattered.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm sorry to hear about your neighbors. :( We have really good friends that have kids the same ages as ours that may be moving out of state soon, and it's really sad, especially because I didn't grow up here, so I don't have that many friends. And the neighborhood where we just moved to doesn't have many younger couples, since most of the people around here are 50+.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr sorry to hear about your neighbours.

Spiffy not long till you know for sure! Eek I'm excited.

Got my scan date through this morning for the 9th may then I'll see the consultant after. 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, will that scan be your "12 week" scan, even though you'll be, like, 14 weeks?

So one word that you British ladies use that I really like is "shattered" because that's exactly how I feel this morning. I had a bad night of sleep with DS last night and the night before, and all day yesterday I had the worst nausea that I've had yet, and on top of all that, horrible allergies! I sure hope either the allergies or the nausea gives me a break today, because that was a wicked combination, especially on top of being so tired. :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ill be 13+3 but with a12dpo positive I'll maybe be a few days behind. Sorry to hear your feeling icky! Nausea is horrible! Specially mixed in with being tired!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi guys! Sorry everyone's feeling crappy :) I'm having an uncharacteristically good day due to dd sleeping from her bedtime to 5am the longest sleep ever!!! Then fed and went back to sleep for another couple of hours! She's finally getting there :)

Plus the little squirmy has stopped hiding and I can find him/her quickly now on the Doppler! Counting down to next weeks scan!

Spiffy I can't wait to hear how your scan goes!!

We are lucky that we have great neighbours around us; two lots of extended family, dh's best mate and loads more. We live in a small town and it's a tight knit community. It's so nice to have neighbours looking out for each other!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, that sounds like an awesome neighborhood! I'd love to live in a community with a bunch of people that I knew and trusted. :flower: Unfortunately, the fence in our backyard had completely fallen down before we even bought the house, and the back of our house faces a busy street, and twice now, we've caught strangers passing through our backyard just because the fence is broken. It's kind of scary, especially when it's just me and the kids alone all day. :nope:

I'm glad your DD slept so well for you! We've been working on getting my DS to sleep better but he has a lot of ups and downs. And it seems like whenever we start making progress with him, something will come up where we have to keep him up a bit later than we want to, and then all of our progress is undone. :( It makes me laugh that I used to think DD was a bad sleeper, because she was a lot better in comparison!


----------



## Veronicaco

Wow, yeah that is a worry, are you able to get it fixed? 

Sleep problems are so hard! You don't want to make them worse by being strict and upsetting Lo but you don't want a tired ratty Lo all day either!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We do plan on getting it fixed, but it will be expensive and time-consuming, so it will probably get put off for a while (because my DH seems to think that he'll do it by himself, though I'd just as soon hire someone to just come do it for us).

I hear you about the sleep problems. We finally got DD sleeping through the night one month before DS was born. It would have been nice to have had more than one month between, though! :dohh:


----------



## zephyr

Thanks guys. When we came here we had great neighbors and one moved already cos the owner sold the house. It's been empty for weeks now. Not sure who brought it or who is moving in. 
And now this neighbors selling. Signs went up yesterday. Arr well! Hopefully we get good neighbors. 

I've been waking up with huge headaches but other than that I have been good. Still only the odd movement from baby. Cant wait till I feel it more.


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy one of our twins is a terrible sleeper! He will not sleep on his own. He sleeps on me during the day. Sleeps on me at night and then co sleeps in our bed over night. 
Not sure how its going to work with a new baby I figured I'd just wing it lol I already barely sleep much and havnt for 2.5 years what's a little less sleep :p I do wish he would sleep on his own but he just wakes and cries.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, my DH made the rule before we even had kids that the kids would never sleep in our bed, and so far they haven't! I did talk him into letting them sleep on our floor near the bed if they have a nightmare or something, because my parents let me do that, and I remember how much better I felt just being near them. In fact, have you tried making a little bed for him next to your side of the bed and see if he'd accept that? Then maybe he'll get used to sleeping by himself while still being near you.


----------



## Cangaroo

Super busy, stressful day at work + nausea all day (I was sneaking crackers at my desk to stave off the worst of it) + sore throat... Not a great combination! I agree with Spiffy- shattered!

Isabella's always woken through the night so we co-sleep. She wakes much less now and hardly disturbs me due to the co-sleeping anyway as she just helps herself! She starts out on her own mattress mostly these days, which is nice.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah we have tried a couple of times if he's on his own he lasts a little while maybe an hour or two tops. Sometimes he wakes after 5 minutes. 
I may keep trying! I can't say I've really given it a good run tbh. I'm sure if I kept it up eventually he would sleep through.

Aria has always been good sleeping on her own as soon as we had her reflux sorted but she sometimes climbs into bed as well lol

new baby will be going straight to a bed! No co sleeping this time!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I forgot your girl's name is Aria. That's so pretty! (I say forgot, because I saw you around the multiples board, too. :blush: Your boy is Max, right?) My daughter's name is Alia, so pretty similar to Aria. :flower:

I'm just so glad that this baby will have their own room, so as soon as I'm ready to move him/her out of our room, I can. When we were living with my in-laws, we had no choice but to keep DS in our room for the first 6 months, and it was rough! We hated sneaking around our own bedroom trying not to wake him up. Eventually we got so tired of it, that we put him in the laundry room until we moved. :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I co sleep until about 4 months then slowly ease them into a cot next to the beds and by 6 months they are in there own room. This bubs will share with either Corban or indigo depend on it's sex. We bought a superking so in the mornings we have enough room for everyone!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Our new superking mattress arrives today! Can't wait!

So after my co-sleeping post last night, Isabella woke in the middle of the night and asked her daddy to take her to her bedroom. She's been asleep in her own bed in her own room ever since! First time she's slept at night without me since birth!


----------



## zephyr

Haha that's so funny! Yes Max and Aria :p I didn't think anyone would remember me! 

Cangaroo that is really awesome :) hope it keeps up!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo what a clever girl xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I have a pretty good memory (unfortunately, it's really good at storing trivial facts, and not so good at the day-to-day things that I'm supposed to get done! :dohh:)

Cangaroo, that's amazing! How perfect that she made that descion on her own. :flower:

So DH offered to do the night shift last night (which is a big deal, because it means he has to sleep on the couch with the monitor, otherwise I'd wake up before he would, anyway), so I got 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep last night. It was amazing! :)


----------



## Cangaroo

It really was amazing. I'm sure that's not her moved out for good; she'll always be welcome in the family bed. It's lovely that she's started to take that next step in the direction of independance, though!


----------



## VJean

I love that all of our older babies are going thru similar stages.... It's so nice to have other mamas that understand what your going thru! 

We just moved Haddie to her own bed/room 5 days ago. She was nursing all night long and I wasn't getting any sleep. We moved her to her bed after her bedtime nursing and she sleeps all night now. I feel guilty and I miss her, but I was losing my mind from lack of sleep and my full time job!


----------



## Krippy

It was so hard when Raif started sleeping in his own room but the same thing we were both getting more and better sleep! I still miss him and he moved when he was about 9 months or so. I so enjoy the times he wakes up too early and I can snuggle with him in bed for an hour or so!


----------



## Veronicaco

We co-slept from birth, not intentionally really it just felt right. Once she started having 'bedtime' earlier than us we put her in her cot and then on waking she comes in with us for the rest of the night. She wakes to feed 1/2 times at least in the night but she is going through such a hungry phase at the moment and of course the 18 month sleep regression is playing a part as she sometimes has trouble settling which had not been a problem for a while. Hopefully she will be sleeping through in time for her little brother or sister to start keeping me up all night ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, it's just the one! Deep down I knew it would be, but there was just enough to make me keep wondering. In fact, before my OB did the ultrasound, she said, "Lets find out if there's more than one," because of my morning sickness this time, which I haven't had before. So at least I'm not totally crazy. :haha: Baby was measuring 11+4, so a little big, but not enough to account for how big I look. I must just have an ambitious uterus. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Baby #3 at 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## luvymom

Exciting! I can't wait for my scan next week. Probably only one too. And you are going yellow! I would love to be surprised but dh always wants to find out. congrats! I'm glad you had your appt in the morning, I was hoping to get on this morning and see what you found out!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, luvymom. Yep, we're staying team yellow this time, although DH and I both have a hunch that it's a girl because of the MS. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What a lovely scan! So pleased all is well. 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, M2C. The funny thing was, I sent my DH a text saying, "You can take a deep breath. It's just one baby." and he texted back, "I can't tell if I'm disappointed or not." And that's kind of how I felt, because I had told myself to prepare for twins, just in case, and then to find out it was one was almost like losing that other baby that I thought might be in there. Weird. But I'm totally happy to have one healthy little baby, and glad that I won't be waking up with two newborns all night long. :winkwink:


----------



## Cangaroo

Beautiful scan! Fab news. :happydance: I can understand feeling a little deflated when you'd mentally prepared for twins. :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Congrats on the scan! Glad it went well :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. Mostly I'm just glad to know for sure one way or the other so I can stop wondering! :flower: (I was spending way too much time worrying about the logistics of 4 carseats! :dohh:)


----------



## Cangaroo

I have a friend who is a twin and was convinced baby number 2 would be twins. She spent ages looking at car seat options too! Only one baby, though. 

11 weeks today! Still 12 days until my scan...


----------



## Veronicaco

Congrats spiffy! Glad all is fine and that you now know for sure that there is just one in there!! It's the wondering that gets you!! 4 days until my scan so the nerves are starting to kick in a little bit now although glad to not be going alone for a change!! I'm looking forward to telling people and not having to hide my giant belly!!! It's so ridiculous !! I think I would have been totally convinced it was twins too if I hadn't already had a scan!!


----------



## VJean

Lovely scan Spiffy! 

So, I got my genetic test results back yesterday....baby looks perfectly healthy! Yay! Also found out it's a boy! I'm not going to lie....I cried. And I don't mean just a few tears either. :cry: DH and I both were leaning towards a girl, just bc we love our DD so much and love the idea of her and a sister growing up together bc our other kids are so much older. But once the shock wore off we are good now! :thumbup: I think we came up with a name we both love! I've also started planning the nursery and am super excited about it. We aren't telling anyone the gender, so I'm glad I get to share on here. Keeping its secret is so hard! I'm impressed you guys are staying yellow. Good for you!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the scan Spiffy! Only 1...shucks! ;)

Team Blue VJean...Congrats! I know it is so hard thinking of having a different sex. I have had 2 boys and I am hoping for a girl this time around but it is also so foreign to me! He will be beautiful! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on the great results, VJean! As for having a boy, don't worry, he and your DD can still be best buds. My brother and I are 13 months apart, and we were inseparable while growing up, so much so that we rarely had friends over because we were just so content to play with each other. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats V Jean! I know what you mean- I know how much DD would love having a sister and she always refers to the baby as a girl. That's probably the main reason we will find out at 20 weeks- so we can prepare her if it's a boy! I'll be delighted either way, but I find it much easier to picture another girl.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Vjean congratulations on a boy. Will you share his name?

Has anyone else been thinking names? 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I like Eliana for a girl and maybe Ammon for a boy. My DH just makes it so difficult to find names that I like because he's very strict on his requirement that the name has to have a good meaning. And not just a pretty meaning, like "a grove of aspens", but a good, strong meaning like, "valiant" or "Beloved of God." It makes it so hard to find anything that I like! :growlmad:


----------



## Krippy

We will naming our child Remi Eileen(girl) or Remi Holmes(boy). Kind of nice to have just one name! ;) Hopefully the little one suits it!


----------



## Cangaroo

We were all set with family names if it's a girl but DD is determined the baby should be called Ruby... OH is coming round to the name Ruby, I'm not sure yet.

We're finding boys names so hard!


----------



## zephyr

If we have a girl her name will be Lillybelle.

No boy names at all. Hubby has suggested rediculous boy names.


----------



## zephyr

Unsure of the spelling itl either be Lillybelle, Lilybelle or Lily-Belle

however I'm not too keen on the hyphen because I know people will shorten it down to Lily though it does look the best on paper. 

Our last name is Hartnell so the single l looked funny in Lily also. 

Lol why does naming babies have to be so hard.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm also having a harder time with boys names this time, whereas I have three names I like for a girl (Eliana, Sage and Avery), which makes me wonder if it'll be a girl, because with DD we had such a hard time thinking of a boy name, and with DS we couldn't think of a girl name.

Zephyr, I've never heard Lilybelle before, but it's really cute.

Cangaroo, that's so funny that your daughter has her heart set on a name! My SIL asked her son what they should name their baby girl and he suggested "Scissors." :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Krippy remi is lovely for both and very handy just having the one name!

Zephyr I've never heard of lillybelle.... I like the way lily-belle is written but I think you maybe right in people shortening it to just lily. Lovely name!

Spiffy I think avery is lovely!..... Also scissor has made me chuckle! Baby scissors! Hehe!

Cangaroo ruby is cute and it's sweet your dd likes it.

I'm struggling! Me and oh find names difficult. Corban took us ages of searching! Indigo I decided on when I was in hospital having chemo for the molar. So far I think faya (means fairy) and I like brody but oh isn't so keen as he knows a Brady..... Hmmmmmm! Decisions!!!!!!!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## esst

Me too! My son is a little over 21 months old. Oh man, one of the first symptoms (painful breasts/nipples) SUCKED when he'd, well, suck. We nurse once in the morning in bed and once a little before he goes down so it's only twice a day usually unless he's teething and then it's a bit more but OUCH.

My official due date is 11/11.


----------



## Cangaroo

Welcome esst! It's amazing how many of us there are with due dates very close together. :flower:

I don't even know where DD got Ruby from! I can't think of any friends or tv/book characters with the name, but she's been convinced from the very start that the baby is called Ruby. 

I think Lillybelle is cute. I think it's fine without the hyphen; it's similar to Lilybet which is a recognised shortening of Elizabeth.

Her favourite game at the moment is pretending to unzip my tummy and take the baby out so she can play with "her". DD pretends to take her to the park in the buggy and push her in a swing! It's very cute. Yesterday she had her doll and was pretending she had the baby, and exclaimed, "I'm covered in babies!". She's going to be so excited when she can feel kicks and wriggles. 

We have a busy day today. It's my birthday! 30 today.... :wacko: We're having a birthday/housewarming party I hope it doesn't rain too much as we were hoping to mostly be in the garden! We were out late last night too but my body decided to wake up early anyway so I'm going to be super tired by this evening.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy 30th birthday! Enjoy your day honey.

Esst hello! My edd by lmp is 11/11 but I'm sure my scan will change that! How are you feeling?

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Thanks ladies I wasnt sure if the name would be liked or not as I don't know a single lilybelle Hubby really loves the name and so do I. It's very unusual for us to both fully agree on a name.
Would be so much easier if we had a girl!! 
I never knew that lilybet was a shortened version of Elizabeth. 

I wonder why people have so much trouble finding boys names?? I struggled with each of my boys.

Really love the names you guys are picking!

Happy birthday cangaroo! Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome, Esst! My due date is 11/13/14, but baby will most likely come in October.

Cangaroo, happy birthday! I hope you have a great time this evening. That's funny that your DD "unzips" your tummy. :haha: My DD was holding her doll last night and said, "This is _my_ baby! It came out of my tummy!" :dohh: So I had to explain again that only mommy's have babies, but she can pretend if she wants to.

Zephyr, I think there are just a lot more cute girl names than boy's names, because boy's name aren't allowed to be "cute" because then they wouldn't be "manly".


----------



## VJean

Happy Birthday Cangaroo! Hope your day was fabulous!

As fas as names go, I think we have finally decided on one...I agree, boy names are so hard! Our girl names were Rory Danielle or Laney Danielle. My FIL's name is Daniel, so we were going to use Danielle or Daniel as a middle name.

So now that we know it is a boy, and we had no names picked we had to get down to business. I think we have decided on Keegan Daniel. We wanted something a little different, but not completely out there. We also love the names Ian, Liam and Aidan, but so does half the world right now, and I can't pick anything that is in the top 100 list. :haha:

My 14 year old DS would like us to name the baby Octavious Jarome, and my 17 year old DS has picked Demonicus (sp?)? I think Scissors is a way better choice than either of those! :rofl:

My husband is a huge golfer (in case you coudn't tell by Rory and Keegan), so our nursery will be a golf theme. This is the bedding I am having made. I'm super excited about it! The nursery walls are already gray, so I will paint one of them lime green. I can't wait to get started!
 



Attached Files:







golf crib bedding.jpg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cangaroo

Thanks all! We had a lovely day, and I felt pretty good! Felt rubbish again today to make up for it. Grr!


----------



## Veronicaco

Got my scan today! I've barely slept a wink I'm so nervous/excited! 
Will update later :) hope everyone's well :) xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cheap I like your choice of name. It's lovely. Also thinking the bedding set you've choosen is super! Exciting.

Veronica can you believe we are 12 weeks! Goodluck for today and we look forward to seeing your scan!

Cangaroo at least your sickness let up for your birthday!

How's everyone else?

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cheap! Vjean! Silly phone!

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, I love the name and the nursery! So cute! :flower:

Veronicaco, I can't wait to hear about how your scan went!

M2C, it's crazy that we're hitting the big 12 week mark! (technically I'm already there since my baby measures 4 days ahead :winkwink:) It seems like just yesterday that we were getting our BFPs!


----------



## luvymom

Hooray for being close to out of the first trimester! I am so ready to not be sick anymore. I was grumpy all day yesterday because I was just plain sick and tired of being sick and tired! My scan is tomorrow. I dreamed last night that they had to reschedule! We don't even talk names anymore until the third trimester! But I like all of the names everyone has chosen.


----------



## Veronicaco

It's not letting me upload a picture so I will sort that out later! 

All went well thanks guys, awaiting blood results for downs screening but NT was 2.4 which is fine :) 

The only weird bit was that baby was really wriggly and the mw kept hitting my abdomen with the probe to get baby to move. It's now really sore and tender, not very impressed really but she'd do it without warning and not for long enough for me to have time to say 'stop'! It's upset me enough to want to come home and check on little one with my Doppler! 

Oh and they've bumped me forward two days to the 9th Nov but that's no problem as I was just planning on telling people mid November anyway. I'm keeping my ticker as is for now, I might add another at some point :)
X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, that's great news! So happy that baby is doing great! :flower:

I thought about moving my ticker ahead 4 days, but my OB hasn't changed my due date (they don't unless you measure at least a week ahead) so I guess I'll keep it as it is.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Great news! My due date with Corban was the 11tg but the scan moved it to the 9th.... But he came late! This one has been a few days behind so we will see what they change my date too.

Goodluck for your scan tomorrow hun!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

It's working now! Here's the little one :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I love the picture! :flower: It looks a lot better than the scan pic I got!


----------



## Cangaroo

Great picture!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: How is everyone? 
I have some serious catching up to do! Can someone give me a quick update, please :) 

Quick update for me:
Im doing good. Not feeling as sick anymore and ive got some of my energy back! Finally! 
I had an ultrasound today, for downs syndrome. I think the measurements were good. I dont like how the baby looked though, like his/her spine, it just didnt look right to me, every pic and every angle looked the same (ill upload a pic) 
I know im probably just being ridiculous and im just worrying over nothing, as I usually do. But I cant help it, Its what I do, Im pregnant.


----------



## Jess19

Heres the pics
does the spine look weird to anyone else? 
[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/20140429_205049.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20140429_205049.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, quick update from the past week (not sure how much you've missed, though!):

I had my ultrasound and it's just one! :winkwink:

Veronicaco had her ultrasound and everything looked good. :flower:

VJean got her genetics test result back and found out she's having a boy! :flower:

We've been talking about names that we like, ooing and ahhing over VJean's nursery designs, talking about who co-sleeps and who doesn't, and some of us are starting to feel better as well. I know there's more but that's all I can remember right now.

I'm glad your ultrasound went well, Jess! As for the spine the only thing that comes to mind is that it looks very prominent, like a little thick, but I'm sure that's just the way the ultrasound makes it look. I'm sure baby is just fine and if there was a problem with his/her spine the tech would have made note of it. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Jess I cant tell to me it just looks like a baby! Try not to worry I'm sure everything is fine :)

Well I thought my morning sickness was coming back last week. Nope turns out I was getting the flu. Well either the flu or food poisoning cos I have been vomiting and had diarrhea for 3 days now :( I think its the flu as I'm now getting head cold symptoms sore throat etc. 
Ugh! I do feel better than what I did Monday (its Wednesday evening here almost) and have been drinking rehydration fluid and trying my best to eat which has been going okay most of the time but still can't eat much more than basic food and broths. 
The twins have been sick and my son was sick also.

So tomorrow we aren't inviting anyone over for the twins birthday id hate to pass it on. The inlaws will visit but that's their choice if they want to catch bugs I suppose.

It's funny cos I booked in for my flu shot next week hopefully I'm better by then :p im also getting my breast checked then too. I did unintentionally put it off again. Oops.


----------



## Veronicaco

Good update spiffy :)

Hi Jess, that us looks fine, I was speaking to my us tech and a midline pic should look like that. Notice how the nosebone also looks bright white, that shows it's midline and that would show the spine as very prominent. My pics are not midline and that's why they aren't so bright. Plus from your scan I'm thinking girl :) congratulations xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's funny, I looked at her scan and thought boy. :flower:

Zephyr, I'm sorry to hear that you're so sick. I had a horrible stomach flu a few years ago and was so sick and weak that I could barely carry DD from her room to the living room without getting dizzy. It was awful. I hope you and your kids feel better soon. :hugs: But on a different note, happy birthday to your twinnies!


----------



## VJean

Zypher, I hope you are feeling better! I just spent 4 days with the norovirus, so I completely understand how miserable you must feel!

Jess, I'm no help with the spine, but I think your pic looks girly, if I am remembering the skull theory correctly. :pink:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks everyone :hugs: I cant help but worry, ya know. 
I do feel better now after a phone message from my drs offfice. They have this message line that calls you when labs and tests are done. I haven't checked my messages in like forever so when they called earlier I decided to jot down the 800 number and give them a call. I had 11 messages lol one was even an old one because it said that my pregnancy test was negative haha. But eventually I found the one from the other day and it said my ultrasound was normal :) I feel much better now.


----------



## zephyr

Thought I would upload a couple of pictures from the twins 2nd birthday today! Was a big day but we all had fun. Woke up feeling much better this morning which also helped :)

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140501_193302_zps1e147c25.jpg

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140501_193125_zps0a5eff8e.jpg


----------



## Cangaroo

Lovely pics! Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## luvymom

Had my scan yesterday. Wasn't nervous until I got there. Then all my emotions of past losses just came flooding in. I'm happy to say all is well and I have one wiggly little baby in there. I was secretly hoping for two but still very happy with one. What I'm not so happy about........all the weight I gained from our road trip!


----------



## Cangaroo

12 weeks today! Just 5 more days until my scan and I have a busy weekend to distract me. It's going to be a tiring weekend, though!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Beautiful scan pictures ladies!

Zephyr you twinnies are cutie pies! Happy birthday to them both. Glad you felt better too!

Luvymom pleased to hear all went well with your scan. 

Cangaroo happy 12 weeks! Not long till your scan! Eek!

As for me I'm still feeling awful and throwing up in the evening! Yuk! My scan is a week today. 

What have you all planned for the weekend?

Xxz


----------



## VJean

Zephyr, Cute Cute pics! Love your twins! 

Luv - glad your scan went well! It's always a relief to be able to see that out little babes are growing and doing well. Just think, before you know it your be getting kicked and elbowed left and right and won't have any doubts that baby is doing well!

M2M and Cangaroo, how exciting you have scans next week! I skipped my NT scan, so I haven't seen my bean in a while. I think I will have to book a private scan soon....no way can I wait 6 more weeks for my 20 week scan! Wow! Writing that out sounds so crazy! Can't believe I'll be 20 weeks before long! Time seems to be flying by.

As far as this weekend, I will be starting our nursery, hopefully! We have to move my DS1 to the guest room and move all the little baby stuff to his old room (it's stored in a closet under the stairs right now). Once I get that stuff moved I need to clean up that closet a bit. I have a habit of just tossing things I dont want to deal with in there and I think DH is growing impatient.... :haha: Other than that, I also have to do gifts for "Caregiver Appreciation Week" at my DDs daycare. She has 3 teachers and I will send them a little present each day. It should be fun to get back in my scrapbooking room to play. I haven't been in there much since DD was born, so I am looking forward to it!


----------



## zephyr

Thanks ladies it was a great day!

Luvymom glad to hear your scan went well!

Mine is in a little over two weeks this time has flown so fast. Im also not really showing much however the other day I tried to put on one of my good dresses for the twins birthday and it was very tight in the tummy so I went back to yoga pants :p


----------



## Cangaroo

Someone at work today asked me if I'd been on a fitness regime as I looked slimmer! I was expecting the opposite comments... Perhaps my aversion to sweet stuff and subsequent avoidance of puddings has balanced out all the crisps and crackers I've been eating to keep the nausea at bay.


----------



## zephyr

Haha my neighbour said id lost weight last week! However the scales dont lie I definitely have not lost weight. Ive gained so many kilos :p
was nice to hear when I feel like a whale.

I too have a sweet aversion. Some sweet things I can have but I cant have hot chocolates anymore and most of the usual things I like I can't stand.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo I'm not liking sweet stuff either! Wonder if that means anything?! Boy? Girl?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I liked sweets a lot more with my boy than I did with my girl, and since I'm not feeling sweets this time, I'm thinking maybe I've got another girl cooking!

Luvymom, glad your scan went well!

Cangaroo and M2C, can't wait for your scans next week! M2C, sorry you're still feeling sick. :(

Zephyr, your pictures were adorable! Glad you're feeling better. :flower:

VJean, we have a few places that tend to collect junk we don't want to deal with. Makes it very unpleasant when you actually have to deal with it! :dohh:

As for me, I still look huge, and would swear it must be twins if I didn't already know it wasn't. My uterus is almost at my navel already. I felt silly for thinking it was twins last time, so I never even asked if I was measuring large, but I will at my next appointment in 2 and 1/2 weeks, because I'm wondering why I'm, apparently, measuring 6 or 7 weeks ahead. :shrug:


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy im measuring large too! Im already passing my bellybutton. Mine got big really early on like yours too.
at my.last appointment I told my midwife I had felt movement up by my bellybutton and she confirmed it was up there, that was 2 or 3 weeks ago.
she said it was large but normal after having kids.

i still have the 'surprise twin' thought in the back of my mind even tho I know its very rare lol I comfort myself knowing that I am nowhere near as sick or sore as I was with the twins tho so there cant be one hiding :p


----------



## zephyr

Im sitting at about 1.5 - 2 inches above my belly button at the moment.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I remember you saying how far ahead you were measuring, Zephyr, and I thought it must be because you've had 5 kids, including twins, so your uterus was just so stretched out by now, but I've only had two, and my biggest was 6lbs 11oz, so it's just surprised me that I'm also measuring so big. I'll see what my OB says, but I'm sure she'll just say that it's just "one of those things".


----------



## VJean

I too hate sweet things right now, and I'm having a boy. Can't wait to see what you guys are having! I often joke that this baby hates me because I can't eat the things I normally love, especially chocolate!


----------



## Cangaroo

I was the same last time and it was a girl so we'll see!

I think I can just feel my uterus now but it's no where near my umbilicus. I showed rather late last time- it wasn't obvious until gone 20 weeks.

We were at a wedding yesterday. It was lovely, but a long day. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Veronicaco

I've got a good bump but my uterus is still quite far back I think (retroverted) and I am guessing about halfway between my pubic bone and belly button. 
I've gone off the sweet stuff and really into savoury which is the opposite of how I was with dd. I am looking forward to finding out what colour bump and got my scan date through for 25th June :) 
So I'm technically in my second tri today if you go by my scan yay!! And Dh has finally told my horrible horrible MiL so we have started to spread the news among our extended friends and family. Starting to really feel some rumblings and 'popping' down low which is lovely as dd was pretty lazy and I didn't feel her until 19 weeks! 
We aren't doing a big announcement as such, just telling people as we see them although in our small town news spreads pretty fast :) 
Is anyone planning a big reveal soon? Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

You know what ladies, I think I've decided that I'm not an OB. :haha: I was trying to feel where my uterus was last night, and now I think it's actually lower than I thought it was yesterday, about where yours is, Veronicaco, like halfway between my pelvis and navel. So I just need to calm down and stop trying to self-diagnose. :dohh:

As for a reveal, we told family and close friends pretty early on and then I posted a picture of my 12 week scan on facebook and said "Baby #3 is looking good!" so nothing too exciting. My SIL, though, posted a really cute picture of her 2 year old DD standing in her crib looking shocked, with a paper taped to the side that said "Eviction notice: New tenant will be arriving December 2014. Please have your things moved out by that time."


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So far we have only told a few close family Nd friends. We didn't share properly with indigo till the 20 week scan because of the molar I was so scared something would go wrong. I think I'll see how I feel Friday after my scan..... Kinda wanna use a cute picture on fb..... Just change my profile picture and let people see it.

I have no idea about this bubba! Sometimes because of the throwing up I think girl then because of eating savoury I think boy.... Guess we will find out in November! Haha!

How's everyone's weekend gone?

Xxx


----------



## VJean

We told the in-laws early, but only bc they guessed. We have had 3 mc, so I hated the whole "we're pregnant, no we're not, yes we are" thing, so we kept it under wraps for a while. We finally told my Bigs a few weeks ago, when I couldn't hide it anymore. I was mainly worried that they would be mad. They kind of were, until we found out it was a boy. Now they are ok. :thumbup: 

We told them by doing a big ice cream sundae thing after dinner. I bought all kinds of toppings, ice cream flavors, etc, and when I made mine I got the pickles out of the fridge and asked the kids if they wanted pickles on theirs as well. The boys (17, 14) were grossed out, but my DD (19) got it right away! So then I made a bowl of chocolate ice cream and put a pickle on top. DH took a pic and uploaded it to Facebook and said something funny about me trying to share with him. It was cute. I wish we would have done something more creative, but oh well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, the ice cream thing was a cute idea! It will be weird to tell my kids about a pregnancy someday, since my kids have been too young to understand so far.

M2C, when you come up with a cute picture to announce, you'll have to show us! :flower:


----------



## zephyr

That is cute vjean! 

I didnt announce it in a cool way I went out for dinner with my nana and mum when she was in the country we arranged it the week before but the day before we went she complained about how I shouldnt have more kids, how I have too much to do, how it must suck having to do so much laundry, how she doesnt want to buy more presents for more kids how it would be cruel to bring children into the world with how it is these days, overpopulation, global warming uggh 
She really let rip and made me feel awful so I didnt announce at the dinner :( instead I burst into tears in the middle of the resturant hahaha but said it was cos I wouldnt be seeing them for another year.

so I ended up waiting till 12 weeks, the inlaws found out before my own kids did which really upset me, someone at my husbands old work asked how the pregnancy was going. Then the inlaws asked me in front of my kids and my first reaction was to lie!!! And then I had to apologise for lying.

My announcement was a complete diaster!

I ended up uploading a picture of our 12 week scan saying we are pregnant again thanks to everyone that supported our decision to have one more baby.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm sorry your mom had to make you feel so uncomfortable about announcing. :( That was a good way of saying things in your facebook announcement, though, because anyone who might have said something stupid would have to keep their mouth shut. :winkwink:


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I thought so too! my mum congratulated me in the post but still has not mentioned the pregnancy at all through messages lol its kinda odd but its okay she will get used to it in time. 
I actually thought she would be happy. Tho I guess she did just spend over a week with 5 kids in the house including toddler twins and she lives overseas with no grandkids (or any kids for that matter) around so maybe she just wasnt used to the noise. She did have a lot of headaches when she stayed haha

I've been craving curry real bad. I'm thinking about ordering one tonight when I do the shopping. My appetite has increased so much the last two days!
I put it down to a growth spurt :p


----------



## Veronicaco

Sorry to hear that too zephyr! Sometimes people open their mouth and nonsense just floods out, reducing a baby down to such materialistic requirements isn't fair or appropriate. I'm sure she will come around to the idea, she probably feels horrible that she said those things!!

I finally got my downs risk letter back today stating my risk was 'low' at 1/252. This sounds quite high to me as dd was in the thousands :( has anyone had any experience with this? I guess when I flip it around a 251/252 chance if a baby without downs is pretty good for someone of 34. I'm still a bit worried though. Oh and to add insult to injury my specialist appt can back for 3 months time. I will be 26 weeks!!! What a waste of time. I may book a private scan for 16 weeks at this rate!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I, too, hope your mom comes around. :hugs:

Veronicaco, I've never done the NT testing or any sort of genetic testing, so I don't really have any experience with it. But 1/252 comes out to be a 0.003% chance of your baby having Downs, which sounds pretty low to me. As for the specialist appointment, is that your 20 week scan? (I'm not in the UK, so I'm not sure!) If so, making you wait that extra 6 weeks is ridiculous!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr sorry to hear about your mum. You and you oh wants this bubs so doesn't matter what others think.

Veronica to be honest I can't remember my results for my two but I'll be able to let you know once I have my test done this Friday. Should get the results a week or so after. Does sound low risk though plus I'm sure if they considered it a problem then they would call you in. Do you get a 20 week scan? Can you call and get it changed? 

As for me I'm feeling worse. I started throwing up in the evenings but now it's getting earlier.... I just threw up lunch. I was the same with indigo. I thought around this time your meant to feel better not worse!!!!!! Argh!!!!!! Anyway a few days till my scan so hopefully all is ok! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, sorry you're feeling so horrible. :( I'm banking on another girl for you! :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Feeling sad for myself at the mo! Boo hoo! Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

My specialist appt is to talk to someone about my risks involved in te second pregnancy with a bicornuate uterus, like risk of cervical incompetence causing pre-term labour. 26 weeks is very late for assessing risks in pregnancy IMO. My 20 wk scan will go ahead in June as arranged but I'm thinking of an earlier scan for my own reassurance. I'm just a bit concerned that 1/252 is higher than expected for my age. I've got my midwife in two weeks so I will discuss options with her then, it may be possible to request the quad blood screen.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I agree that 26 weeks is a little late! Specially if it could cause pre term labour? Can you call them? If your concerned and you feel you need an extra scan then do it. What do quad bloods look for?

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

I think I will check with my midwife in two weeks, I just can't believe that they think that people who need to see a specialist in pregnancy can afford to wait until they are 6 months gone!! 

Quad screen info here: https://www.babycenter.com/0_quad-screen-second-trimester-prenatal-screening_1487.bc


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, 26 weeks does sound a little late to be meeting with a specialist! Did you have a specialist with your DD? If so, when did you start going?

My first OB was kind of negligent, but thankfully the one I have now would rather send me to get NSTs or have me come in and be checked just in case, rather than risk anything, so I feel pretty safe with my care right now.

Oh, speaking of all that, so you know how you have to leave a urine sample for the doctors to check for infections and such? Well, when I did mine at 11 weeks, they called back and said it was "contaminated" and that I had to come back in and do it again. So I dragged both my kids across town again to pee in the dang cup again (oh and by the way, I was super careful both times to follow all the rules for their "clean catch" procedure) and the just called yesterday saying that sample was contaminated, too! So now I have to go in and have a catheter placed so they can get a good sample. :( I would think it was something I was doing wrong, but my SIL said that they made her do the sample three times as well. I guess they are just ultra-strict, but it's going to be such a pain in the butt to take my kids back again. :growlmad:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks for the link. I thought it was along those lines. If your concerned there's no harm in requesting it. 

Spiffy that's not good. My midwife checks my samples at my appointments. They use a dip stick and just give me another pot if there happy. My midwife with Corban would make me use the same pot!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

With Dd I saw a specialist at about 18 weeks, he determined that all was ok and if I had any problems I could return. The problem is that none of the healthcare professionals I've seen so far have been able to tell me whether I am likely to have any problems or not. If I am high risk it would be better to know sooner rather than later. It just irritates me that the gp said she was referring me at 4 weeks and then the midwife said te same at 8 weeks! Hopefully it won't be an issue but I will still talk to my mw!!

Same as you m2c, the midwife dips my urine on arrival usually!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

They do a quick urine check at every appointment for me, too. Except for the first appointment, they make you do a more thorough sample that gets sent to their lab and they wait to see if it grows cultures so they can see if you have any infections. And I'm fine with that, because I had a bladder infection and a UTI when I was pregnant with DD, and another UTI when I was pregnant with DS, I just hate that they make it nearly impossible to do the sample right! :growlmad:

Veronicaco, hopefully if you didn't have any complications with your DD, you'll be fine this time, too. :hugs:


----------



## Cangaroo

I was referred for a consultant appointment by the midwife at 7 weeks due to obstructed labour. There are no concerns pregnancy wise, and my appointment is next week when I will be 13+5/40! 26/40 seems very late when they're querying a high risk pregnancy. Can you call your midwife to discuss?

I have my first scan tomorrow. I made a massive mistake and told my OH the wrong time so he booked the afternoon off work when the scan is at 11.45 am! He has a meeting at the time of the scan so can't come. :nope: I feel so bad he's going to miss it! My friend is going to meet me there so I don't have to go alone, but I feel really bad for OH. I'm really nervous about the scan. I know chances are everything is fine, but I keep hearing sad stories...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry about the mix-up with your scan, Cangaroo! :( My DH couldn't come to mine either, but should (hopefully) be able to make it to the one at 20 weeks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo I'm sorry oh can't make your scan. My oh hasn't been able to make so e of mine through all pregnancys. I t


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I took my mum instead apart from the last one on my own. Scans are always a worry but I'm sure all is well. I see my consultant after my scan on Friday. They pretty much just double check my scan for any molar and ask some questions. I'm sure I'll get signed back to the midwife at my 20 week scan again though.

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

It's good to hear not all OHs come to the scans; I feel slightly less guilty! He's not that bothered. Slightly disappointed, but he'll come to the 20 week scan when we find out gender etc so is happy with that. My friend is very excited to be coming with me! I'm bringing DD along so hope that will be ok- they say allowing children in is at the sonographer's discretion. Hugely helpful when trying to plan! She really wants to see the baby so I hope she'll be allowed.


----------



## Veronicaco

I went alone to all my scans with my daughter apart from the private one. Dh couldn't have time off and mum lives abroad, I quite enjoyed it really! This time Dh will be coming to them as he will have to look after dd and mum won't be back til nearly august. 
They didn't even question dd being allowed in I just brought them in with me and the Dh took her to the park a cross the road while I had the blood tests etc :) hope all goes well today Cangaroo can't wait to see the pics :) x


----------



## Cangaroo

Less than 2 hours to wait now....


----------



## VJean

Wow, Veronico! I can't believe your appointment is so late! I hope they change it for you. 

Cangaroo, I'm sorry your DH can't make it to your scan, but I am glad you have a friend going. I can't wait to see pics so we can make our guess based on nub and skull!

Spiffy, that is crazy about the urine samples! Who knew it'd be that hard to grow pee? :shrug:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How did it go cangaroo? Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

All good! The baby is measuring 6 days behind, which isn't surprising since I tested positive so late. I must ovulate really late in my cycle or something! New due date 20th November.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yay! Did you get a scan pic? 

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Glad all is good Cangaroo xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Yes, but I've not yet managed to take a good picture of it and my phone's refusing to upload. I'll try later!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Glad to hear everything looked great, Cangaroo! I'm the opposite, because my babies always measure a little ahead, but since I tend to get my positive tests really early, I figure it's because they implant and start developing earlier.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My two both measured bigger but seeing as my faint BFP was 12dpo I think I'll be out by a few days. Last scan was 2 days smaller than lmp. 

Look forward to a picture! I'm so curious to what everyone is having!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0985_1_1.jpg


----------



## Cangaroo

Deleted as I uploaded a better version!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I don't really know skull theory or nub theory, but my first instinct is girl! :pink:


----------



## Cangaroo

DD is still convinced it's a girl!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I've heard a LOT of weird stories about little kids guessing the gender or number of babies, so you never know! :winkwink:


----------



## Veronicaco

I thought girl too spiffy :) lovely pic Cangaroo <3 xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

When we talk to her about how we don't know the gender and can't decide, we tell her only God knows. She replies: "Yes! Jesus knows. And the baby knows. And I know. It's a girl!" We'll see!


----------



## zephyr

That so cute cangaroo! Kids are so funny. 

Well I had my appointment this morning for my breast with a lady doctor and she says she thinks I need to be evaluated by the breast surgeon and she thinks I should be seen sooner so shes asked me to find out how much a private consult is. She thinks it will be less than $200 and its up to me on whether I choose to go that way or not otherwise I could be in for a long wait going through the free public healthcare system.

I felt like a real idiot cos I just burst into tears haha gotta love pregnancy hormones!
The pain is so bad now though that when she examined me thats when I started getting teary :( I did feel silly, I feel like im worrying over nothing. I'm sure being a doctor they probably get that a lot tho.

Everything else has been good. Have my scan not this coming Monday, but next. 
We have names picked, my natures sway hammock is almost paid off and should be delivered this month sometime.
ive been buying newborn nappies in the shopping each week. I cant remember how many we went through with a single baby (with the twins we went through heeeeeaps) and my last single was 5 years ago!

How many packs of 30 do you guys think I will need?


----------



## Veronicaco

I was through newborn really quickly but if you said 6 a day, 7 days a week for four weeks.... Round up to a multiple of 30 and you have 180 so 6 packs? My problem was leaking the explosive breastfeeding pops so we sized up to contain them lol :) x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haven't a clue. I'm gonna start doing the same soon. Gonna get a few of each size. Indie wasn't in newborn size 1s for long. Are you stocking up on wipes too? 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alia was 5lbs 7oz at birth, so she was in newborn for a long time. Liam however, was probably in them for a month. But we get all our diapers from Amazon in their big 200 diaper packs. The great thing is, we had unopened packs in those boxes in a few different sizes after Liam outgrew them, so we already have a little stash of newborn, size 1, 2, and 3 already. :flower:

Zephyr, I'm sorry that appointment got you worried, but it is one of those things that's better to be safe than sorry about. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, our church just released this sweet Mother's Day video. I love being a mom! :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ4TPn8hjxI


----------



## VJean

Sorry you are in so much pain Zephyr! Hope they are able to figure it out soon.

We are buying 1 pack of newborn diapers and 1 pack of size 1. Haddie didn't fit into newborn and I worry about the size of this baby, although the doc has promised to not let me get too big! 

We'll use disposable for the first week or two while the baby passes meconium and adjusts to breastmilk, then we will switch over to cloth diapers while I am on maternity leave. After that we will have to buy disposable diapers for day care but will continue using cloth at home. With DD I was so lucky that our daycare let us use cloth there. But now she is in a new day care and hopefully new baby will be able to get in there as well. It took a year for DD on the waiting list, but once you have a sibling in the program your wait us usually shorter....I sure hope that is the case!

In other news, my DD has finally weaned. I'm sad but relieved at the same time. I miss our cuddles, but love being able to sleep all night! Only now my boobs hurt! WTH? I made it all the way thru first tri without a single episode of bood-soreness and NOW it starts? Ugh! I know it isn't from engorgement because I didn't have any milk left. According to DD my "milk is broken". :cry: Hopefully it is short lived!


----------



## VJean

Spiffy - I love that video! Made me cry! :cry:


----------



## zephyr

Sorry vjean :( good you are getting more sleep tho!! And good she understands. Mine doesn't, he still tries to feed even tho there is barely anything there. 

I use cloth with the twins have done since 6 months old and will again this time from 6 months ish. 

I decided I would test out reusable wipes so I brought 80 or so baby clothes and made a solution with water, rose water and witch hazel and its actually pretty good. 

So im not sure if I will stock up on baby wipes. I may do just for the early weeks tho.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

13 weeks and 2 days all looked well.

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Yaaay congratulations m2c :) xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Glad to hear that everything is looking good, M2C! Love the picture. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Congratulations M2C! Beautiful picture. I love seeing all these babies at last!


----------



## Veronicaco

Booked a private scan today for 31st may, the tech that does it also works for the epu at our local hospital so I'm quite pleased she can do a well being check and gender scan in one! 3 weeks and one day til we find out boy/girl :) counting the days :) 

Who had got the next scan coming up? X


----------



## Cangaroo

I have my consultant appointment next Wednesday, midwife on 9th June and 20 week scan 7th July! Lots coming up.

Still exhausted...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's awesome, Veronicaco! I had a private gender scan with DD, and the tech used to be an OB in Europe, so I felt pretty confident that he knew what he was talking about when he said everything looked good (even though he told me that he wasn't technically supposed to say anything about the health of the baby).

Cangaroo, I'm still exhausted, too. :(

As for me, my 20 week scan is June 24th, although I still need to make sure that it will work with DH's schedule.


----------



## VJean

Great pic M2C! Love the profile shot!

I had a private scan today and there was no doubt this baby is a boy! He wouldn't give us a profile shot, but attached is my favorite pic. 

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/71ffd2e4c415eb78c607dd83a7e9c0a9.jpg


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica can't believe you will find put the sex so soon! Exciting. Will you start buying bits?

Vjean lovely scan! 

I have midwife on the 27th may and next scan on the 27th June. My consultant had no knowledge about molars! Waffled on a load of shit and signed me back to the midwife. 

Xxx


----------



## luvymom

I finally had a good day where I didn't feel absolutely miserable! YAY! I did a short workout and some cleaning! But then I was sick the following day and so-so today. Hoping that means it will start slowing down and I'll actually get a good second trimester! How is everyone else feeling? That's so exciting VJean that you already know what you're having! And everyone else is finding out so soon! I won't get my gender appt until the end of June more then likely. My next appt is on the 28th. I'll be 15 weeks. That's the scary one for me as I've lost two babies at 15 weeks, so I try not be nervous but I'll sure be glad to have a healthy baby past that point and not stress as much.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vjean, great scan although I feel a bit silly because I'm not sure what parts I'm looking at. :dohh: Can you tell me?

M2C, I can't believe your consultant didn't know about molars! Pretty worthless!

Luvymom, I'm so sorry you've had such late losses. :( I can't even imagine. I'm sure this baby will be just fine, though. :hugs:

As for sickness, I seem to be out of the woods! Around 11 and 1/2 weeks is when I started to feel a little better, and now I'm pretty much back to normal.

Oh, and I was just thinking today that I haven't really felt baby move lately (which I know is not really a concern this early on) but tonight I poked at my tummy and felt baby squirm a little, so then I poked it again, and felt another little squirm. So yay! Baby is definitely still in there. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Hello ladies :hi: 
So sorry I haven't been able to catch up and post much. Things are still hectic around here, we are trying to get the house and yard all cleaned and ready by next week. Its DS birthday and we are having our families over for the party and to check out our new house. And with me having OCD and being a huge neat freak and perfectionist, ive been constantly busy with something. Oh and our basement is getting new carpet! I got to pick it out last week! It's getting installed on Tuesday :happydance: I cant wait!

other than that not much going on. I will have a 20 week scan, I just dont know when yet. I'd imagine ill find out at my next appointment. Ill keep you all informed of course :) 

I saw some talk about names, who all has them picked out?. We dont :( we can't agree on anything. 
Thing is...I foolishly made a deal with DH (back before we knew Charlotte was a girl) that if we had a boy he could pick the name. I really regret it now :( I HATE the name he likes, which is Lyle, afterhis grandpa. I dont mind Iit as a middle name but not as a first name. Idk what to do, we keep arguing about it. DH keeps sayin "you made a deal" I honestly didnt think he would want a name like that though :( 
He kerps saying how I picked Charlottes name but thats not true because I liked Vanessa and he didnt so I found one we both agreed on. I wish he would do the same. 
But as of right now we have nothing, just a few names that beboth sort of like


----------



## VJean

Spiffy, the middle of the pic, at the bottom is baby face, looking straight on. Baby is upside down. Right next to baby's face, kind of under his chin is his arms/hands. Baby's tummy is in the middle, but a little lighter in color. Then the two bright dots on the top left are baby's feet. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Veronicaco, I see it now. :flower:

Jess, I understand what you're going through! Our backyard is a disaster and needs some serious work. We still need to build a fence, and our yard has to be completely killed and started fresh, since it's probably 80% weeds. :dohh: Remember to take a break every now and then!

As for me, we have DH's grandmother's funeral today. I sure hope the kids can behave!


----------



## Jess19

aww Spiffy im so sorry for your loss :( hope it goes as well as possible :hugs: 

As soon as our gardens complete ill post a pic! We sprayed weed killer this weekend so im hoping to get the plants in the ground in the next few weeks. DH still needs to till the land and set the paths for the garden. 
We did manage to get the deck all done and ready to go! 
And now the weather is calling for cooler temps and rain for this Saturday :( Go figure! All this work and it looks like its going to be an indoors party anyways


----------



## Cangaroo

Hope today went ok Spiffy. :hugs:

Week 12 is really dragging! Not surprising since I thought I was 12+5 until I got put back 6 days at my scan last week. I really missed not seeing my ticker change to 13 weeks on Friday! In the grand scheme of things, 6 days is nothing, but it's been slightly disconcerting this week to still only be on week 12.

On the plus side, I've told all the most important people at work, and they've all been very supportive. I'll be taking 9 months off plus annual leave which will take me up to September when DD starts school anyway. Perfect timing! I'd always said after last time (when I went back just before 6 months which was way too soon) I'd take a year the next time. However, that won't really be feasible with work, and I feel going back 3 days per week when small is 10 months will be immeasurably better than leaving a 5 month old EBF infant to work full time! What are everyone else's plans?


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy sorry for the loss of your dh's grandmother :(

Cangaroo I will be looking for work in the evenings for a few hours each week after baby is born. 
I could stay at home full time however on one income we can only afford the things we need and it would be nice to have some extra money floating around so we can do more things we want to. 
So. ..... maybe 2 nights a week. 
If I can't find an evening job I won't be looking for one tho. I find it hard to trust people with my kids, only hubby :p

I have my midwife appointment in an hour. Hopefully all is well im sure it is but I had some spotting on Saturday And even though ive heard baby on The doppler it still makes me nervous as the latest I've ever had spotting was 15-16 weeks with my twin pregnancy. 
I had spent the previous two days vomiting hard after my flu shot tho (I reacted quite badly) so I get the feeling the spotting may of been from that? 
Will soon find out!


----------



## zephyr

Appointment went well she said it prob was from vomiting so much. Baby is fine! Now just looking forward to my scan next week. 

I asked about home birth and there's no drugs whatsoever. Eeeek.
asked about pool hireage and thats fine!
She also said if I have pushed out an over 3.5 kilo baby before there shouldn't be any issue pushing out a 4 kilo baby. 
I asked about the what ifs if it was a big baby and that was the answer. 

My goodness. Have to get my head around a drug free birth otherwise hospital it is!
I mean I think I can do it again. ..... not quietly tho haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr I can't believe your nearly 20 weeks! Mega. Sorry to hear the flu shot made you sick but at least there's an explaination to your spotting. I'm hoping home birth too. Eeeek! 

Cangaroo im a stay at home mum. My oh is on call etc so earns loads more than what I ever would in a evening job. Defo be easier leaving a 10 month old. I was only put back a day so it's not to bad but I can understand that being put back would feel like your doing that week again.

Veronica how are you feeling about things?


Jess sounds like your busy! Ima little OCD! Hope you and oh decide on a name you both like. Were struggling!

Everyone else ok?

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Jess- good to hear from you!! Glad all is going well.

Spiffy -sorry for your loss :( hope everything went ok xx

Zephyr - home birth :) that's great if that's what you want to do :) 
I like to be at the hospital, just gives me confidence but it's like an hour away in traffic so I worry if I had an emergency it's just a very long way. What are everyone else's plans for birth?

Cangaroo- I am a sahm and will be as long as we can afford it, as soon as baby no.2 is in funded childcare I will start to pick up a bit of work and once they are at school I will head back to work during school times. We are very lucky Dh gets a good wage for where we live but he's also on call so I would have to fit around him. 

After we find out the sex I think we will discuss names, we agreed happily with dd so hopefully we will again this time! 

M2c -how are things going with you? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica I'm hoping home birth but I said to my midwife I'll see how I feel closer to the time. I know I can do it without pain relief and my hospital is only about 10-15 minutes away. If I don't then I would like to go midwife led again as it was just a really lovely experience. I'm throwing my lunch and tea up now so it's a bit rubbish!!! Your so close to finding out bubbas sex! We need to have a little guess before everyone finds out.

Spiffy I'm sorry for your loss. Hope your littlies were good for you. Hugs.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. The funeral service went really well and the kids were hard, but could have been worse. I think the whole family is just relieved that she is reunited with her husband again. He treated her like a goddess, and it was so sad when he passed away a while back and she was alone.

As for me, I know I've said before, but I'll definitely be doing a hospital birth because I looooove the epidural. :haha:

We're still struggling with names, too. Turns out DH is not a fan of Avery, so I think that's out. But he was considering Eden, which I also like, so we'll see. We both still haven't found a boys name we like better than Ammon, although we don't love it as much as we loved Liam (my DS's name).

Zephyr, I'm glad the spotting was nothing to worry about. And holy moly! 19 weeks! I was talking to a lady at church the other day and she said she was going to be having a baby in October, and I said, "Oh, me too!" and then she asked what my due date was, and I said, "...Uh, mid-November." :dohh: When that happens, I always have to explain my history with DS and why I know I'll be going early.

I'm a SAHM, too, and will be until all of our kids are in school, and then I might work part-time. Or we've tossed around the idea of me homeschooling, so in that case, I'd pretty much never go back to work, but because I'm a teacher, I'd still be doing the work I went to college for. We took a leap of faith when I quite work to be with DD, but we've been financially blessed with each new pregnancy, so I know God will help make it possible for me to always be home my babies. :flower:


----------



## luvymom

Hey Everyone! 

Jess I hope the weather turns around and works in your favor. All that work needs to be enjoyed!

Mummy2Corbin, sorry you are still so sick. I'm right there with you. Yesterday was horrible! I keep thinking I should be almost done being sick, right? 

Zephyr, glad things went well at your appointment. That spotting must've been so scary.

All of you going for home births.....I think you are amazing! I'm with spiffy, though, I prefer the epidural. I really have no desire to try it drug free. I have a pretty high pain tolerance, so I think I could probably do it, however, my babies always drop heart rate towards the end so I think my anxiety would be my downfall and work against me. 

Spiffy, sorry about your grandmother. Thankful for eternal families! I homeschool my kids and love it! It has it's rough spots but I know it was the best decision for us. My sis-in-law in Magna homeschools too, and she would love to find other homeschoolers out there. I'm lucky to have a huge homeschool support group up where I am. And I've found a lot of places even offer homeschool discounts! 

As for my pregnancy, since I had a few people guess just by looking at me, we decided to just go ahead and announce it. So now EVERYONE knows. But doing that so early gives me a lot of anxiety over the fear of loss and then having to retract. Trying really hard to keep faith in and fear out. God in control. 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Cangaroo

Jealous of all the SAHMs! I never understood why anyone would be a SAHM until DD was born. Now I completely understand and would absolutely do that if our circumstances were different. I earn considerably more than OH so it wouldn't make sense for us. I had a meeting with our childminder yesterday, and she'll be able to take the new baby on when I go back to work next September. It will all work perfectly from a child care point of view!


----------



## Jess19

I'm also a SAHM :) I LOVE it!! Wouldn't want it any other way! 
Day care is too expensive, I would basically be working to pay for daycare. We manage to get by with just one income. I have started my photography business and I have my 1st wedding next month!! Im SO excited!!! That will help put acouple extra bucks in our pocket!! 

We are all getting close to finding out gender!! I know I wont be able to sleep at all the night before my US lol I didnt with Charlotte lol or the night before my c section. 

We have a few names that we both kinda like. Tell me what you ladies think

Boys names:
Lucas Lyle (my favorite) 
Xzavior Lyle 
Jacob Lyle 
Dylan Lyle 

Girl names:
Maria (Mary) Jean 
Bonnie Jean 
Vinvian Jean 

Honestly I'm not thrilled with any of them. If I had it my way our son would be a junior (Joshua) and our daughter would be Francis (we would call her Frankie) 
But DH doesnt want to name him after him and DH's brother will throw a hissy fit if we do Frankie. So as of right now we are stuck deciding on one.

On the whole birthing subject I would have loved to given birth but that will never happen for me :( I dont have the pelvis for it. It's too narrow to birth a child. We figured that out the hard way when I spent 18 hours in labor with DS :( So I have to have a c section, which im ok with, honestly. Im just a little worried this time because Ill have a 2 year old to chase around and DH wont be home during to day to help me. I wonr be able to do anything for the 1st week (or 2) that im home. IDK how im going to do it. Im really stressing over that the most, mostly because I dont have anyone that could come over and help me during the day, everyone is working. Ill just tackle that issue when the time comes


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, I take it you're LDS also? Too bad you don't live in Magna, too. I love my online mommy friends, but I could sure use a few more "in real life" too! :flower:

Cangaroo, that's hard when your OH makes less than you do. For us, it was a no-brainer, since DH makes double what I could make (though he's had to work to work his way to that point over the last few years).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I like Jacob Lyle the best, but that's because I love the name Jake (my brother is a Jacob that goes by Jake, and if he wasn't, I'd probably use it myself). Of the girl names, I think I like Bonnie. I prefer Vivian, but am not sure I like it spelled that way.

I understand the frustration with names! I am tempted to make DH do the searching from now on, but am afraid of what he might come up with! :dohh:


----------



## luvymom

Spiffy, yes, I'm LDS. 

Jess, I like Lucas (Mostly, I like Luke). I also like Vivian. 

DH and I don't usually even discuss names until we know if it's boy or girl. Though I think we both think about names earlier than that. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Seeing as I'm nearly at second tri, I decided to take another bump pic today. :flower: Anyone else want to show off theirs?
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks #3.JPG
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Veronicaco

Goodness me spiffy! That's impressive!! Are you quite tall or petite? It's so difficult to tell in a pic :)


----------



## zephyr

I still dont have a bump! Lol my pants are tighter but not in my belly :p
im hoping ill pop soon. 

Spiffy wow! Thats a bump!

As for home births, I too love the epidural but I really disliked how we were treated in hospital. We were left alone to fend for ourselves after the twins because I already had kids. I asked for help on the second night cos I hadnt slept for almost 4 nights (night before induction, induction night, birth night and second night of babies)
I was soo exhausted I asked them to take my boy because he wouldnt stop screaming for me.

I zonked out right away and a couple of hours later I woke up and I could hear a faint cry down the halls and knew it was my boy so I got up and tried to work out where it was coming from (I dont remember going in and hadnt left my room so didnt know my way around)
Anyways I made it to reception to find the nurse who took my baby for me reading a magazine and she looks up and says "ohh he wouldnt settle so we left him to cry a bit" and then she wheeled him out of a cupboard!!! A large cupboard but it was a dark empty teeny room like cupboard. I was mortified! I have no idea how long he screamed for. I felt.like the worst mum ever.
We checked out as soon as it was daylight.
which wasnt the best idea because they missed arias feeding issues but no one knew how bad it was and we just wanted out. We figured we would do better and it would be less stress at home and it was!!

Long story and thats only one thing that I hated theres so much more!

So for me being at home id be most comfortable before and after for sure! But its the pain part that im trying to get used to. It's the only real fear I have since I know what drug free is like hahaha

we live around 7 minutes to the hospital if it were over 10 minutes id probably do a hospital one. 
Im confident my midwife knows what she is doing also. She was a nurse for many years before she was a midwife and she will transfer me if there's any sign of trouble. 

If there's any preg complications or if baby is breech then we won't be at home either. 

As for names we have ours! Hubby choose Felix for a boy. It took a while to grow on me but I made him pick a few out of a top 100 list cos theres no way im calling our son conan bear spartacus whatever else he came up with!
Lilybelle for a girl but I think I already shared that.


----------



## zephyr

I also forgot to add In my last post about working next year regardless of whether I get a part time job or not on one of hubbys days off each week I'll be volunteering at a bird sanctuary. Id like to do the ranger course here which is only offered in this city and end up working in conservation somewhere. But I was told to get a better chance of getting in having volunteer work behind you really helps so I'll do that for as long as it takes


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I'm 5'8'', so not way tall, but a little taller than average. My torso, however, is pretty short, so baby has no where to go but out.

Zephyr, I was hoping you'd have a nice big bump to share because of how big your uterus has been measuring. Darn. :winkwink: I'm sorry to hear that you had such a horrid experience in the hospital last time. That's awful! We have 7 or 8 hospitals within a half hour drive of where we live, so for me it would be easy to change hospitals next time around, but I know that's probably not the case for you. :(


----------



## zephyr

Haha nope. One big hospital in this city and the same in my hometown. The hospital care may well be better in this city but I havnt experienced it. 

I thought id have a big bump too by now :( but it seems to be going up instead of out. Its happened like that before and then I popped suddenly so im hoping in the next few weeks! 

We brought another bulk pack of nb sized nappies last night! My pile of baby things is starting to build up.

The only big things we need now are a bouncer and a cot mattress. Maybe some more clothing. 

Ive been busy crocheting hats!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I'm glad that the funeral went well. My grandad passed many years before my nan and my nan had Alzheimer's so I felt such a release for her when she passed. Nice to think she is back with my grandad. WOW! Your bump! I'm 5ft 9ish but I have a longish body.... But if I suck my tummy in nothing!!!! I'll post a picture a bit later.

Jess I think my favs are Jacob and bonnie. Awesome news you have your first wedding shoot. Let us know how it goes. 

Luvymum my sickness with indigo went about 20 weeks so I have a feeling this one will be similar. I feel awful by evening!!! It's horrible isn't it. I hope the next few weeks bring us some much needed relief.


Zephyr oh my god! Your poor thing! How awful to put your bubba in a cupboard. I like the idea of being at home. I'm hoping it will be calm and that I can shower and jump into my own bed. If not I'll hopefully go midwife led. I'm not setting my heart on it as sometimes these babies have there own ideas..... Like breech etc. felix is cute and lillybelle is lovely!

I keep looking at names on my phone but so far nothing is jumping out! Good job we have till November to decide! Hehehe! Xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sucked in...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Relaxed! So no proper bump for me yet! Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

M2c you look amazing!! Makes me want to cry a bit ;) lol xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thank you xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Ok.... So here's mine. I'm covered in food thanks to dd!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Your bump looks mega too! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lovely bumps, ladies! M2C, women would (and do!) pay to look that good! :haha:

Speaking of that, I think I want to try one of those postpartum girdles after this baby. Have any of you used one before? I'm looking at the Bellefit right now, which seems to have the best reviews.

Well, we've made Ammon our boy name (unless we find something better) and Eden our girl's name (also unless we find something better). That's kind of how we decided on our other names, too. Nothing was set in stone, and was open to change if we found something else, but both times we stopped looking, so of course stuck with what we had. :haha:


----------



## Veronicaco

We will wait until we know what we are having before deciding on a name but it won't be set in stone as you can't be sure til you see baby IMO. ;)


----------



## Cangaroo

Just been to the Consultant clinic. They were much less pessimistic about my chances of VBAC than I thought they would be! They said that there is no reason not to have a trial of labour, but with a low threshold for emergency section if things stall. I have a lower chance of successful VBAC than most, but still 40-50% chance of success. I think I'm fine to go with the flow- I actually laboured well last time, just stalled at the end. It's just a big change from what I thought!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy my skin is loose specially when I sit down but I do feel lucky. I love the name Eden! Beautiful.

Cangaroo that's good news. 40-50% isn't to bad. I think if you go with the flow but hopefully you get a natural birth.

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, M2C, it's definitely the girl name we both like the best right now. Oh, and we also decided to keep the names we picked a secret until we announce the birth, because we've had a few negative reactions from family about some of the other names we've considered, and I don't want anyone to ruin how I feel about the names we like.

Cangaroo, odds are just odds. This time around could be totally different and you could go through labor super easy. I had to push for over 3 hours with DD and finally they just gave me an episiotomy to get her out, but with DS, I pushed for ten minutes. So you never know. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

I've had more time to think about it now and am happy to at least get the chance to try. I'd love a natural delivery, but if it doesn't happen I won't be too disappointed! It was just a surprise as I've thought for the last almost 3 years I'd never labour again.

Eden is a lovely name. I think we'll keep names secret until birth too.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I had the same! 3 hours pushing and an episiotomy with Corban and 6 minute pushing with indigo.

We will also keep the names hush hush. We only shared Corban and indigos name with a few people. 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I didn't even get to pushing with DD. Stalled completely at 9cm...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

How long did they let you keep trying when you were at 9cm, Cangaroo? I was at 6 and 1/2 cm with DD for 3 or 4 hours and they were talking about starting me on Pitocin to get it going, and then, bam! Suddenly I was 10 cm. :haha: So when I stalled at 7cm with DS for a little while I told the doctor not to worry, because I would jump to 10 pretty fast, and sure enough, I did. So my body just likes to stall at that point for a while for some reason.


----------



## Cangaroo

I was 9cm by about 5pm. They broke my waters, but still nothing. A few hours later they gave me an hour of Syntocinon (Pitocin), but there was no progress. I was still at 9cm and she was still very high. We went straight to theatre at that point and she was born at 10.15pm. So it was over 5 hours at 9cm with no progress or descent.

I'm getting excited about at least trying for VBAC, though!


----------



## Cangaroo

Yay! I've finally made it to 13 weeks. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay, Cangaroo! I bet that felt like such a long wait!

As for me, I'm finally officially second tri! And to celebrate, I dyed my hair last night! (I made it a rule to not do it in the first tri, just in case). :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yay cangaroo!

And yay spiffy for dying your hair! Yesterday was my entrance to 2nd tri! Tickers still out. Can you believe we are nearly all in 2nd tri?? Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know, it's crazy! I just hope that means that you start feeling better soon!

So you know what's funny? I dyed my hair yesterday, and DH still hasn't noticed. :dohh: I'll post a pic so you can see, because it's a pretty drastic change! (I'll repost my bump pic from the other day for comparison).
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks #3.JPG
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 4









New hair.JPG
File size: 70 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cangaroo

Looks great! Can't believe he still hasn't noticed...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! Men! Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, he finally noticed. He was sitting across from me, eating, and suddenly said, "Whoa! When did you dye your hair?" and then when I told him I did it yesterday, he looked a bit sheepish. :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Love the hair! Is funny how some men never notice hair changes. mines the same if I change my hair he is all "I can tell somethings different are you wearing makeup?" "No I did my hair" "oh. I knew something was different!"

Decided to try get a bump picture just before I hit 20 weeks and there is a bump there!
Hubby mentioned that it was starting to pop out last night and I didn't really believe him cos to me I just feel fat haha. 

Have my scan in 3 more sleeps, I can't wait. 

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140516_145445-1_zpsfa5cec52.jpg


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy glad he noticed! My DH has even paid for a cut and colour and forgotten and not said anything! Hehe!

Zephyr that's defo a bump! You look fab. Not long till your scan now. Looking forward to your next picture!

How's everyone? Have you much planned for the weekend?

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

I still don't feel like its a bump my pants still fit but it is quite high so that may be why. 

I'm not doing much this weekend. It is saturday evening already. Hubbys weekend starts tomorrow, he has sundays and mondays off so I cant wait to put my feet up and relax.

2 more sleeps!


----------



## Cangaroo

I need to spend today doing some serious tidying and cleaning. It's DD's birthday next weekend and we're having loads of family to stay plus an "I can cook" themed party. It'll be hard work, but good fun!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo it's indigos birthday next Sunday! We are hoping to do a family BBQ. Just need a BBQ and table! Sounds like a lovely party idea.

Zephyr super exciting that it's only 2 more sleeps. I think you look bump like for sure. 

My oh is at work but should be back around lunch then we are going to a park in town as there's something going on down there. Tomorrow we have indigos cake smash! My sil is a newborn photographer she's amazing!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, it looks like a little bump to me! You look great! Can't wait to hear about your scan. :flower:

Cangaroo and M2C, I hope your birthday planning goes well! We still have a month and a half for my LO's birthday.

As for the weekend, not much. We're just trying to get a few things done before our vacation next weekend. We're leaving Thursday afternoon and will be going to Zion's National Park for a family reunion until Monday night. It should be fun, but will also be crazy, because DH and I have to share a room with DD and DS, which will just be insane. I pretty much don't expect anyone to get much sleep. :nope:


----------



## Cangaroo

How's everyone feeling now? I'm definitely less nauseous, but still so tired. I didn't get nearly enough useful things done this weekend... My nipples are sore, too. It hurts to feed DD. :nope: I'm having to stop her feeding sometimes. Thankfully she's usually very good at stopping when I ask.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm not sick anymore, but so tired. However, it has less to do with pregnancy, and more to do with my DS who was been waking up 4-5 times a night and crying for hour long spurts. :(


----------



## zephyr

Had my scan! Still team yellow. Baby was perfect and everything looks good. Baby had its legs crossed so we wouldnt of found out anyway :p

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/20140519_133800_zpsbdd91dad.jpg


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/20140519_133744_zps4475c20c.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Beautiful scan pictures, Zephyr! I'm so glad everything looked good. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Thank you! Its always a relief to get to 20 weeks and know everything is good and then its just the long wait ahead :p will feel even more relaxed after v day.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm still throwing up! Mornings aren't so bad it just creeps in after lunch and I start throwing up. I'm not as tired though but I still go to bed early to escape the sickness. Glad ms is easing up for some of you.

Spiffy sorry your up a few times a night.

Zephyr what a lovely picture! Yay for team yellow. I love the 20 week scan soooo reassuring and not far from v day! Yay!

Today I'm gonna get mini paddling pool so we can play in the garden! Also need to get something for indigo as her eyes are red and bloodshot. Nurse said probably an allergy.

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy im sorry you are up at night heaps! I sorta wonder how the night wakings will go when baby is here :p if it wakes up the toddlers we are so screwed lol
hope your lo starts sleeping better.

m2c sorry you are still vomiting :( hopefully it goes soon for you!


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh dear, sorry about the night wakings Spiffy! Sounds exhausting- not sure how I'd cope with that right now... And sorry MS hasn't passed M2C. I was the same last time, so relieved to be feeling better this time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ugh, last night was awful. I was in bed at 9:30pm, thinking I was bound to get a little extra sleep for going to bed early, but DS woke up as soon as I laid down and then cried off and on for hours, and I didn't end up getting to sleep until 1am. :( When he woke back up at 2am, my DH took his monitor with him and slept on the couch so that I could finally get some sleep, but DS is up for the day at 6am, so I am shattered. Also, I've been hit with allergies so badly! I have a stuffy, runny nose, sore throat, burning eyes, and a headache. So the sleeplessness is just on top of that. :( I'm just not sure how many more nights like last night I can handle!

M2C, sorry you're still sick! :hugs: It was my SIL's birthday party last night and she had to get up and go vomit in the middle of dinner, and I felt so bad for her. (She's 9 weeks pregnant.) As bad as it was to have MS this time around, I'm just thankful that it was never bad enough that I actually threw up.


----------



## Veronicaco

Sorry you are still sick m2c! I fared so much better this time than with dd! It's te dizziness that's getting me, but we've all got colds/flu type thing going on so that's not helping. I scared myself on Friday as I nearly passed out but I think I completely overheated in the sun and the flu was just taking hold. Dd has been really restless at night but then she's only ever slept through twice in 18 months so I'm pretty used to it. The tiredness of trying to contend with her and make another person is unbelievable! Poor Dh is a wreck with the manflu so my usual rest and catch up at the weekends while he takes over has been a bust!! 
Got midwife tomorrow for 15 week check up so I can talk to her about the Down syndrome test results finally! I have also just found out from my friend that we have to have the whooping cough jabs again at 28 weeks despite having it with dd! 
Zephyr those pics look great and you are halfway!!! On the downhill straight now :)
Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica that's great you are seeing the midwife. Hopefully she can ease your mind or suggest extra testing if that's what you need to do. I have the midwife a week today! Hopefully hear the heartbeat.

Corban I had nausea and with indigo I threw up loads..... This time is exactly the same. At least my breakfast doesn't come back up so I know I'm defo getting something.

Spiffy night wakings are hard. Luckily I only have it on occasion. 

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Yeah thanks! I am hoping for some reassurance or options :) 
With dd I was so so sick I quit my job as I was a temp and spent the whole time in the bathroom vomiting. I'm surprised how mild it has been this time! 

Lucky you not having frequent wakings! Dd has been at least 3 times a night til a few weeks ago, now all of a sudden it's improved massively when she's feeling well. One waking a night is ok after what it has been like! She seems genuinely hungry even though she eats a lot during the day!! She's growing like a weed though so that may be why! 
Hope everyone else is ok? :)

Will update after I see the midwife in a bit x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, good luck with the midwife!

M2C, at first I was thinking that you must be having another girl, but then I remembered that my OB said that for some people, MS gets progressively worse in each pregnancy. I hope that's not the case for you! :hugs:

I have my 15 weeks appointment on Thursday, so will definitely hear the heartbeat, but that's about it.

Oh, and I took DS to the pediatrician to see if he had an ear infection, and nope! The kid is totally fine, which means the night wakings are purely a sleep issue. So we're going back to the beginning with sleep training again.


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy - they have a sleep regression at about that age! It's to do with cognitive growth; loads of stuff is happening in their little brains at that point and it makes sleep very restless. I think that's why a lot of people don't recommend sleep training until after the age of one as it is not a permanent solution :) I'm sure it will pass soon! If you haven't read 'the wonder weeks' it's worth a look. 

Midwife is going to ask the screening person to contact me to see if we need to go any further with testing so that's a bonus. She didn't seem overly worried which was nice.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I did read that the 8 month sleep regression can also happen at 9 or 10 months, so I figured that's what this was, but until I got his ears checked, I wasn't totally sure. We sleep trained my DD at 6 month and it worked like a charm. We never had to "re-train" her. But she was always really good at self-settling, and my DS has struggled with that. Ah well. DH slept on the couch with the monitor last night so that I could get a full night of sleep, which was awesome. My DH went in and soothed DS several times when he would wake up, and by 1:30am he was asleep for the rest of the night, which was better than the night before. So maybe we're starting to see a little progress.

Veronicaco, I hope they can reassure you so you won't have to keep worrying. :hugs:


----------



## Veronicaco

Is he walking yet? Dd was so restless up until walking!


----------



## luvymom

We started sleep training DS around 10 months, but it wasn't until I stopped nursing that he consistently slept through the night every night. So he now sleeps great. Just an early riser. 

i'm sorry for those of you not getting much sleep. I got my share last night. DS woke up with croup out of nowhere and was really struggling to breathe. Of course this happens when I am watching my 2 nephews and DH is out of town! And he slept through me trying to call him! Thankfully, I have a great neighbor that came to lay with the kids while I took him to the ER. Funny, how we mom's always second guess ourselves. I wonder if I jumped the gun and took him too soon and maybe should have tried more tricks at home. But it's always better to be safe than sorry. Didn't get home until almost 4am and when I finally got him back to bed and me back in bed, my nephew woke up crying to use the bathroom. All to get up again a couple hours later. Hoping for a nap at some point today. 

On the upside, I am feeling much better this week and actually got a workout in yesterday! Hope we ALL will get a much energized second trimester. :) Sickness/vomiting/fatigue go away!!!


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh no luvymom! It's always the worst timing... Glad he's ok, you can't be too careful though - definitely good to get checked out! I hope you get some rest x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, it always has to happen at night, doesn't it? :dohh: Sorry you didn't get much sleep. Is your oldest old enough to watch the little ones while you take a nap? I can't wait until I get to that point, because right now my DD won't nap most days, but isn't old enough to be left alone while I nap.

Veronicaco, he isn't walking yet, but in the past three weeks he's learned how to crawl, pull to standing, and cruise. So he's been pretty busy! I'm sure his sleep issues have a lot to do with this burst of new developments. But seeing as we're going to be staying in a lodge with DH's cousins, aunts, and uncles all around us this weekend, I sure hope he starts sleeping a little better! It's bad enough to he keeps us awake; I'd feel awful if he kept everyone else awake too. :(


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry to those of you not getting much sleep! DD refused to sleep until late last night too. I was so tired at work all day! I've got a headache now, though it's not too bad when I'm lying down. Thank goodness for my day off tomorrow, though I have lots to do to get ready for the birthday weekend!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, good luck with all the birthday prep! You'll have to share a few pictures with us from the party. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

How is everyone today? I got more dine yesterday than I've managed in ages. I definitely had more energy. Exhausted again this morning, though!


----------



## zephyr

I hope your energy returns cangaroo! Its such a great feeling :)
Mines still going strong. I have my days.

I must of had a bad night along with you guys the other night. I slept a few hours and the next day I was hoping so bad the twins would nap at the same time so I could too but of course one did in the morning and the other in the afternoon so I was fighting off sleep all day. It sucked so bad.

My day today was okay was pretty long and im quite tired now.
Hubbys working till 7:15 pm which meant I had to get dinner done, baths done and rock one toddler to sleep, put the older two kids to bed and then rock the other toddler to sleep. Phew!
I did it all on my own!! By 7:10pm Usually hubby is home at 530 so I clean up while he bathes the twins then we take one each to put to sleep. He's probably going to ask what I put in dinner when he walks in the door and sees they are all asleep :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, way to go super-mom! That sound like a lot of work on your own. I had to do the dinner/bedtime routine on my own last night, too, but of course I only have two kids.

Well, today is the day we leave for our vacation, so I'm scrambling around trying to make sure we take everything we need! I also have my OB appointment today, but it'll be pretty routine. I'm not too worried about baby, because he/she was kicking me like crazy last night! It's great that I'm getting to the point now where I feel movement everyday and obvious enough that there's no doubting it's baby. :cloud9:


----------



## zephyr

Thanks spiffy, I'm glad it doesn't happen often! It's his turn to be duty manager so tomorrow will be the same but its good experience for him. 

He was working 10pm and midnight finishes at his old job followed by a 40 minute bike ride home! So 715 isn't bad at all :p

It was actually good to compare cos the twins have definitely got easier to manage in the last 4 months. 

Have a good vacation! Glad to hear you are feeling lots of movement!


----------



## Cangaroo

Wow Zephyr, hard work doing all that on your own!

Spiffy- enjoy your holiday! I can't wait to feel movement so consistently. I've been getting glitters for weeks but they're still not obvious enough I'm convinced they're the baby.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Just wanna make sure I can find you all again once I get my BFP in a couple weeks :) lol


----------



## Cangaroo

It's DD's birthday today and it's raining! Oh dear, looks like we'll be barbecuing under umbrellas....


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm from Washington State, a little rain never hurt anyone :D


----------



## Cangaroo

We had a lovely day! OH did the barbecuing under a gazebo and then it stopped raining so the children could play outside. Everyone had a great time. The children cooked savoury treats before cupcake decorating and pass the parcel. It was hard work, though! I'm exhausted now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, I can't wait to see that beautiful BFP! (Also, I'm not sure if I've mentioned it, but I used to live in Washington when I was little :flower:)

Cangaroo, I'm glad that your DD's birthday party was a success!

Well, I'm still at the family reunion, but I've made a bizarre discovery! My DS sleeps sitting up! I would never have known, except he's been sleeping with us, and I've seen him doing it many times times in the last few days. It totally creeped me out when I saw him doing it the first time! :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nope you didnt :) What part?


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls :hi: 
I really need to start checking BnB more, I am so far behind it seems! 
Hope everyone had a lovely holiday weekend (here in the States) I ate SO much food! lol and I have a new pregnancy craving addiction, toasted marsh mellows! yummy!! I must have eaten an entire bag this weekend lol also love SMORES! they are the best! We make our smores with a Reeces cup instead of using chocolate bars!! If you havent tried it yet I suggest you do! OMG they are delicious! 

well I have a drs appointment tomorrow, im a little excited! I have a ew questions for the dr, and Im hoping that ill get the date for my gender scan when I leave this appointment. 
Ill be sure to update when I do :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo happy birthday to your little one! Sounds like a super day! We put up a mini gazebo we had as rain was forecast but it never rained so all was well.

Jess lovely to hear from you. I have my midwife appointment today so I'm hoping to hear bubs heartbeat. Our friend from America sent us the bits to make smores! There mega! Didn't last long!

Can't believe how far we are getting along!

How is everyone? Did you all have good weekends?

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

We had a lovely weekend with all my family staying. DD loved having her cousin (exactly 1 month younger) to play with. They were so cute together!

Now I'm totally in holiday mode and have to go to work today. Yuck!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I hope you get the date for your scan!

Glad everyone's weekends went well. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Heard bubbas heartbeat which is always a good feeling. Plus with all my throwing up I've only put on 2lbs! I'm sure that's gonna change in the coming months though! 

Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Always a great feeling M2C! 
I hope I get to see baby today lol I know that wont happen :) wishful thinking but at least ill get to hear little ones HB! 

Is it bad that I have already put on 15 lbs? :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, in my first two pregnancies, I put on about 1lb per week, with a total weight gain of 40lbs, each time. This time, I've only gained 6lbs so far, but something tells me it's going to catch up, and that I'll gain 40lbs, again. It just seems to be my thing. :haha::dohh:


----------



## Cangaroo

No idea how much I've put on. I don't weigh myself. I know I'll lose it all breastfeeding, anyway!


----------



## zephyr

I don't lose weight breastfeeding :( my body clings to every bit of fat lol

I hid my scales months ago too cos I had put on way too much weight in the 1st tri and I felt bad :p so I have no idea how much I have gained. I'll weigh near the end and then again a week or so after and see what the damage is then lol

I've been floating around still reading posts! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 
I'm doing great, bit of lower backache and weird dreams but that's about it.


----------



## Cangaroo

In the first 18m or so breastfeeding I could eat as much as I liked and I still ended up less than my pre-preg weight. I put a little back on as DD fed less, but still weighed less at the start if this pregnancy than at my last. I feel very lucky for that- I know it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I lost all but 8 pounds of the pregnancy weight, both times. With one, I breastfeed 7 weeks, with the other, I breastfeed 4 and 1/2 months, so I don't think BFing really helps me lose weight, either. The only thing that BFing helped me with was not gain more weight, since I could eat pretty much whatever I wanted to and not gain anything.

Zephyr, I'm glad you're doing well. I tend to get backache later on, as well, except mine is usually upper back pain, which is not very typical for pregnancy pain.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

mommyof2peas said:


> Nope you didnt :) What part?

Just realized I never answered this! :dohh: I lived in Wenatchee. :flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

My aunt lives there :) almost testing time. 4dpo. Crazy cramps and killer headache. I'm choosing to look at that as good signs.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oooo, I can't wait to see those tests, Mo2P! It's funny, now that I'm pregnant, I just want to look at other people's pee-sticks, since I don't have any of my own. :haha: (True addict :winkwink:)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I agree I feel the need to squint at lines! Exciting!

I put on a lot of weight with Corban.... But as I had chemo I lost it all and more! so I started my pregnancy smaller with indigo. 

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Good luck mo2p!!

So I don't think I updated on my downs screening worries! The midwife got the screening nurse to call me and explain my results. What a relief!! Basically the nt measurement was 2.5 (exactly the same as dd) this mixed with my age gave me a result of 1 in 190 then my bloods alone had a result of 1 in 1000 but combined it came to 1 in 252. It's just my age that skewed it higher. Because the nt measurement was exactly the same as with dd I'm not feeling so concerned anymore :) 
So I have my private scan still scheduled for Saturday but I am going to enjoy that more hopefully and find out if we are team pink or blue!!! Counting the days :) 

How's everyone feeling? Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

That's good Veronicaco- I'm glad you're feeling more confident about it all.

I'm feeling much better now. The constant nausea has gone and I'm back to eating sweet things! Still tired, though.

Our cat has gone missing! We haven't seen her for 2 days and she hasn't been back for food. We hope she's just been shut in somewhere but have already asked all the neighbours to check and there is still no sign...


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks Cangaroo! Glad you are feeling better :)

I'm sorry about your cat! I remember when mine went missing for four weeks, she was my baby and I searched every day, banged on every door, fliered everyone within half a mile radius but still nothing. But four weeks later a lady from a couple of miles up the road found her and called us. Couldn't believe it. She was skinny as hell and had been living wild for all that time. I honestly think she'd gotten into a delivery van and he'd discovered her a few miles away and she'd been trying to find her way home. Yours is probably on some great kitty adventure and will stroll in through the door in a couple of days time wondering what all the fuss is about xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Thanks. My sister had a cat that ran off at a service station in the middle of a ling journey. She disappeared into a wood without a trace. 9 months later, we had a phone call saying she'd been found! She'd been living wild all that time, but had come to find somewhere warm as it was winter by then. She was in rather a state when we got her back, but soon recovered and has been fine ever since. I've had 2 cats killed in the roads in the past few years, though, so it is a worry. We thought our new house would be safer as the road is quieter.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica good news your felling better about the results. Be lovely to have another scan! I'm saying girl for you! 

Spiffy sorry to hear about your cat! Hope it returns safe! My cats haven't gone missing yet but is be super worried if they did!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

She's just strolled back in as if nothing had happened! Phew.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm glad your cat is back safe and sound! We had a dog that ran away not long after we got in, and then two days later, he showed up outside our gate in the middle of the night, whining to be let back in, and then never left our side again. But we thought he was gone for good!

Veronicaco, I'm glad you're feeling better about your screening results, and I'm excited to find out whether you're team pink or blue! I'm going to guess :blue:


----------



## Cangaroo

How is everyone else feeling now? How much movement are you feeling? I still feel occasional flutters, but nothing more obvious than that. I can't wait for proper kicks!


----------



## zephyr

Ive only just been getting proper regular kicks but this baby is relatively quiet. I feel its hiccups and teeny tiny flutters down low which feel like hands and then the occasional proper big lower rib kicks. Its stretched a few times into my ribs also.

This just arrived for me this evening! I love it so much ive ordered more stuff off this company. It is amazing! Looks way better in person and it sways for ages I actually had trouble getting it to stay still for the picture :p was very easy to set up and take down too. I ordered a door clamp with it so it can be easily moved round the house. Its packed away now till baby is almost here.

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140529_183656_zps3751f836.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've been feeling squirms and little kicks for a while now, but there are days when I don't feel much, because I'm sure baby is still flipping and turning around a lot.

I've also had a few really strong contractions, almost like a bad cramp, but they've been sporadic, and seem to follow some sort of physical activity on my part, so I've just been keeping an eye on that.

Zephyr, that hammock looks amazing! Do you think they come in adult sizes? :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I'm jealous! I don't think I've felt a thing! 

Zephyr those hammocks are amazing. My mil had one and Corban would have a nap in it when we visited and he always slept well like a baby!!!! Exciting!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Zephyr - that looks so lush!! 

I've been feeling a surprising amount of movement! I think this one is much more wriggly than dd. I've even had a couple of Kung-fu kicks that made me jump out of my skin lol. With dd I didn't really feel much until she kicked the Doppler probe at exactly 19 weeks so it's exciting to feel more this time, I guess I know what I'm feeling a bit more this time too :)

My bump has properly popped, not bloat anymore :) how are everyone else's bumps looking? :)


----------



## zephyr

Thanks guys 
m2c many people say the same thing, that their babies slept well in it so I'm hoping it's true!

My bump changes a bit still but I don't feel very pregnant yet I suppose this is a good thing!
Along with the baby being quiet a lot I actually forget im pregnant half the time! I really thought this time would be rough but having twins toddlers and being pregnant is still 10x easier than my twin pregnancy! 
I bet I'll change my tune in third tri tho hehe


----------



## Veronicaco

Yes you don't get anything like as much time to think about it in subsequent pregnancies. You must have a lot going on with twin toddlers! 

One more sleep til pink or blue ahhhhhhhhh I am leaning towards girl at the moment as I'm carrying the same as with dd but I really don't mind either way. Just so excited to find out :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So excited for you! Will you go buy a little do etching once you know? Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I'm so excited to find out what you're having! Is your scan in the morning or afternoon?


----------



## Veronicaco

Just after noon! So yes I think I will buy something really little once I know, I did with dd and I hung it on my mirror so I could see it everyday :) 

Had to have a filling today :( boo hiss but the dentist suggested no anaesthetic if I felt up to it! It wasn't a really deep one so only a few mins of the big drill which was a bit ouch. But totally worth not having a droopy mouth and being able to eat normally :) the baby was kicking during which took my mind off it nicely!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Eek! Exciting stuff! I always buy a unisex born in 20-- for my babies to put in there box for the first outfit so I think after I have my 20 week scan I'll buy that to coo at! So broody!!!!!!

Tooth sounds ouchy but go you for not having an anaesthetic!

Xxx


----------



## luvymom

So excited for you Veronicaco! I'll be checking in all day to see if you are pink or blue! 

I haven't really felt much either. My last baby I was feeling movement at 13 weeks so this is kinda freaking me out. However, I had an appt on Tuesday and the baby had a very healthy heartbeat and moved while he was checking but I didn't feel it. So as reassuring as that was I still get anxious to feel something and nervous that I don't. Hopefully soon! Or at least obvious since I've things that I question if it's baby or gas :) You'd think by now, this being my 5th baby, I could tell.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, it may just be that you have an anterior placenta this time. I felt my second at nearly 18 weeks because of a stupid anterior placenta.

Veronicaco, that's great that you were able to go without the anesthetic! I'm getting my wisdom teeth removed on Monday, and would never dream of passing up the anesthetic for that! :haha:

I think at some point I'm going to buy a cute baby girl outfit and a cute baby boy outfit to take to the hospital with me. But I'll wait until after the 20 week scan, just in case the ultrasound tech accidentally ruins the surprise for us.


----------



## Cangaroo

I've still got over a month to wait to find out gender. I can't wait to buy something! I have no idea whether this baby is a girl or boy. DD is coming around to the idea of a boy as well so hopefully she'll be excited either way!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I've still got 4 or 5 months before I find out the gender! :haha: But that's okay. I'm seriously not even tempted to find out, but I guess a lot of that has to do with the fact that I already have a boy and a girl, so there's no pressure or desire to have a certain gender. :flower:

Cangaroo, one of my good friends is having her second girl, and while her daughter was set on having a baby brother, she has since come around to the idea, and is really looking forward to meeting her sister.


----------



## Cangaroo

I think it would be so lovely to be team yellow and find out at birth. How exciting! But I'm a planner and can't wait to know so I can shop etc. I need almost nothing for a girl, but would need a fair few things for a boy. I also know loads of people who found out by accident at the 20 week scan!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm afraid of accidentally finding out. And not necessarily through any fault of the tech. With DS, we asked the tech not to tell us, and just put it in an envelope so we could find with our friends and families at DD's birthday, but both DH and I took one look at DS's profile and just knew he was a boy. In fact, DH said, "It's either a boy, or an ugly girl." :dohh:

So I'm afraid I'll have a good idea after the ultrasound, and then it won't really be a surprise anymore. :(


----------



## zephyr

I thought I saw willy flashes at my ultrasound but I'm not sure cos I guess it could of been the cord or something. I was trying hard not to look. I think because ive convinced myself its a boy that's why I was seeing stuff :p

im not fussed on gender either. I want to use the name we have chosen for a girl and I think a girl would be a better fit with the siblings, it would even up the girls (there's 3 girls) but ive got it in my head this is a boy. 

So then I think because I felt the same with my last team yellow baby and was wrong!! Maybe im wrong again and it is a girl.

lol this wait is fun and im loving the white, brown and cream coloured clothing and wraps etc.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm pretty sure I saw little boy parts in my scan with DS, but told myself the same thing, that it was probably the cord or something. :dohh:


----------



## zephyr

Haha yeah! I dunno its so hard because she stayed away from that area pretty good. She did say that babies legs were crossed so she couldn't of told me the sex anyway even if I wanted to know so its hard to say what I saw .... I'm so confused! Haha
Either way it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## Veronicaco

Planner here too! I have to be organised and I guess I'm a bit of a control freak so knowing gender gives me a bit more control over the situation. :) 

With dd knowing the gender really helped me emotionally after the losses as I started to picture myself with a girl and it just made it more real. I don't feel so stressed this time as I've experienced it before so it does feel real but I think it helps Dh connect too. But that's just what my guy is like, he's not into the scans particularly and he's fantastic with a newborn/child but he finds pregnancy a bit odd. He is reluctant to go near my tummy and hasn't felt movement or kicks. How do your men/partners feel about that stuff? X


----------



## Veronicaco

I think the picture says it all! 

Team............
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## luvymom

Veronicaco! Congrats! There is no mistaking there :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! Congratulations! Did you get any bits? Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Veronicaco! Didn't I say you were having a boy? :haha:

As for my DH, some of the pregnancy stuff weirded him out a little at first, but I talk about pregnancy all the time (mostly about stuff I read on these forums), so there's not much that phases him now. He loves to feel the kicks and movements, though, and always says, "Awww!" the first time he feels it. But on the other hand, he's not super great with newborns. He doesn't know what to do with them, since he can't bounce them or play with them, really, and always feels like he's being too rough. When they get a little older, though, and _can_ play, he's great with them. :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

You certainly did Spiffy!!! :)

Yes I bought a little something couldn't resist!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, cute! You're making me want to go buy my girl and boy coming home outfits. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Too cute!!! So excited! Have you a boy name picked out yet?

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Aww those suits are too cute! 

I did some online shopping last night at pumpkin patch for shoes for my 5 yo and I snuck a nb hat in too :p I keep going to buy stuff but have to stop myself cos I don't really need it. It's all so cute tho. 

My hubby doesnt have anything to do with newborns cos he thinks he will break them lol


----------



## Veronicaco

No names yet, I am stuck completely for a boys name!! We are working on it :) so I will keep you posted x


----------



## Cangaroo

Gorgeous outfits! We're finding boys' names much harder than girls' names too...

It's so nice to be feeling better and able to eat pudding again! Hope you're all feeling good.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just had my two remaining wisdom teeth removed and I would have rather given birth than go through that. It was so unbelievably painful. :( In fact, one of my teeth was so bizarre-looking that the dentist actually asked if he could keep it to show to people. :wacko:


----------



## Cangaroo

Aww, sorry to hear it was so painful! Hope you have some good painkillers now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I don't have as much nausea but I still throw up everything past breakfast. Hopefully that passes soon too.

Cangaroo I'm glad your feeling better! I finding boys names difficult. So far we have decided on iya for a girl.

Spiffy you poor thing! Your tooth sounds crazy! Pretty cool his using it to show people.

How's everyone? When are your next scans/midwife/dr appointments???

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sadly, I only have normal Tylenol, which really hasn't done much for me. :(

M2C, your girls name is beautiful. :flower: We also have had more trouble with a boys name this time, which probably means we're having a girl, since we always seem to struggle with the gender were not having.

My next scan and appointment will be June 24th, when I'll be 19+5 weeks. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry you're still bring sick M2C- that's rubbish! I was sick until 20 weeks last time so it was a huge surprise and relief when I started feeling better at 12 weeks this time. 

Spiffy- can you get codeine over there? It's fine in pregnancy and so much better than Paracetamol (Tylenol).

I have my 16/40 midwife appointment on Monday and then nothing until 20/40 scan on 9th July.


----------



## Veronicaco

I'm sorry you're still feeling sick!! That must mean girl ;) mine was a lot easier this time. 
Iya is a lovely name!
Spiffy - sorry about your teeth. That sucks, I had a wisdom out when pregnant with dd and I felt so crap after, I hope you feel better soon. 
I have my 20 week scan on the 25th June so actually only 3 weeks tomorrow!! It's nice to have things to look forward to :)

How are everyone's bumps coming along?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, your scan is the day after mine. How fun. :flower:

As for bumps, I'll take another pic when my face isn't so swollen. :blush:


----------



## luvymom

My scan is on the 24th too! Though my doc is letting me come every 2 weeks just to calm my anxiety. It's been really bad lately. I felt some flutters today which has calmed me down and today I am going to buy a used doppler! Debating if it's a good idea or not but I think it will help me. If I can't find a heartbeat I won't be too discouraged cuz I do suspect an anterior placenta. At least that's what I tell myself so I don't freak out at the lack of movement. Ah, pregnancy after losses are so stressful!

Anyways, that week of all our scans will be fun!

M2C, I am so sorry you are still throwing up! That is the worst. And I would also say girl but I was just as sick with my last boy. So my theory of extra sick with girls went out the window.

Spiffy, so about the pain. I refuse to go to the dentist when I'm pregnant because if I can't have the nitrous oxide gas, I don't want to go. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, what time is your scan? Since your doctor is at IMC as well, I assume you get your 20 week scan at Maternal Fetal Medicine, just above L&D, right? If so, that would be so funny if we actually passed each other getting our scans! :flower:

M2C, if this baby is a girl (as I suspect) then the "sicker with a girl" thing will have been right for me, but if it's a boy, then that theory goes out the window for me, too!


----------



## Jess19

My scan is the 24th also!!!! :) 

Spiffy I hope your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow! The 24th and 25th are going to be exciting days!

As for me, the worst is over, because at least the bleeding has stopped and I don't have to have a wad of gauze stuck in my mouth anymore, but the swelling and soreness is still pretty bad. But I am proud of myself for not taking anything but regular Tylenol. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Corban I had nausea and indigo sickness very much like this so that makes me think girl. I guess we will find out if that theory is true in November!

Luvymom I'm sorry you've been worried. I borrowed a Doppler as before I had indigo I had a molar and the a mc so I was soooooo worried. I had an anterior placenta with her so didn't feel her until 20 weeks. I used to just use it once or twice a week or if I had a panicky moment. I'd only listen briefly so I didn't become obsessed. Hopefully bubba will be wiggling for you more so thT will give you reassurance.

Spiffy that sounds awful! Hope it starts to settle soon.

I have my scan on the 27th June so a few days after you ladies! Gonna be a busy week for scans. I see my midwife 22nd July.

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'll post my 17 week bump pic in a bit x


----------



## luvymom

Spiffy, that would be funny if we saw each other. My doc is on the 4th floor and they do the scans right there in their office. I have an afternoon appt, when's yours?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, mine's at 8am, since it was easier for my DH to go into work a bit late, then get off early, so he could come. I was wondering what office you went to, since my OB's office only has female doctors, and I remember you saying that yours was a man, so that makes sense. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Relaxed tummy! Can still suck it in though so not proper bump yet!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute bump, M2C! An I think at 17 weeks you can call even a relaxed bump a proper bump, because it's definitely baby hanging out there! I remember sucking in when I was almost full-term with my babies, and I could always tuck a little of my bump back against my spine. :flower:


----------



## VJean

luvymom said:


> My scan is on the 24th too! Though my doc is letting me come every 2 weeks just to calm my anxiety. It's been really bad lately. I felt some flutters today which has calmed me down and today I am going to buy a used doppler! Debating if it's a good idea or not but I think it will help me. If I can't find a heartbeat I won't be too discouraged cuz I do suspect an anterior placenta. At least that's what I tell myself so I don't freak out at the lack of movement. Ah, pregnancy after losses are so stressful!
> 
> Anyways, that week of all our scans will be fun!
> 
> M2C, I am so sorry you are still throwing up! That is the worst. And I would also say girl but I was just as sick with my last boy. So my theory of extra sick with girls went out the window.
> 
> Spiffy, so about the pain. I refuse to go to the dentist when I'm pregnant because if I can't have the nitrous oxide gas, I don't want to go. :)

Pg after a loss is so stressful! That's great your doc will give you extra scans! 

I have an anterior placenta and have no trouble finding baby's heartbeat, however, all babies are different and hide/hangout in different areas! The anterior placenta does mean that I don't feel baby as much as I have on previous pregnancies. At 19 weeks (my ticker is a little off), I still can't really feel baby moving on the outside yet. Just a bit of randomness on the inside that I know is baby.


----------



## VJean

Veronico, Yay!! A boy!! :blue: Are we the only ones that know what we are having?

AFM: So I know I need to do a proper update, but I am still so stinkin' tired! I can't keep eyes open at night long enough to get on BnB. I'll try and do better. :haha:

I have my 20 week scan (a few days early) on Friday morning. Can't wait to see my baby again. My last scan was so enjoyable as he was moving around everywhere! I have almost filled his closet with clothes and his nursery is coming along. I'm having issues with his crib bedding, as I am trying to have it custom made on Etsy, but they lady is swamped and not returning emails. I think I have to start looking for a plan B. Way to stressful! 

Other than that, nothing to exciting! Hope everyone starts feeling better soon, and keep the bump pics coming! I'll post on on Friday after my appointment. DH won't be able to take one of me until then.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, good to hear from you! I hope everything comes together with your crib bedding (at least you started early!) and when it's done, you'll have to post pictures. :flower: You and Veronicaco are the only ones that know right now, but several of us are staying team yellow, so it will be a long while yet before we find out!

So the dentist split my lip pretty good trying to get my bottom tooth out, so I think I'll do a bump pic after that heals. Right now I look like an abuse victim, with a swollen jaw and a fat lip. :dohh:


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy- sorry you're still suffering.

V-jean- Good to hear from you. Sorry you're so tired!

DD had her first ballet lesson today (she's been asking to go for a while). She loved it and it was very cute! 

On another note- I'm loving pregnancy hair! It doesn't get greasy for ages so I don't have to wash it as often and it's so shiny. I don't remember my hair changing this early last time! Second tri is going well. I don't have a proper bump yet, still mostly bloat. Now if only I could feel the baby move a bit more obviously and more often I'd be totally happy.


----------



## zephyr

Cangaroo naww ballet for littlies is just gorgeous! My daughter started when she was 4 (shes 9 now) and my other daughter started a bit later. It was wonderful! However the older one now that she is at highschool sort of lost interest in it and the younger daughter has moved onto highland dancing which is very fun to watch! 

Ill have to take a pic tomorrow and upload it. My bump is finally getting there!


----------



## luvymom

Ok, maybe I just don't know what I'm doing but can anyone help me figure out how to put a ticker at the bottom to show how many weeks I am. I can't seem to find the option anywhere!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Up towards the top right of your screen, you should see a button that says "Quick links". Click on that, and then select "Edit signature". That will take you to an empty box where you can insert the code from lilypie, The Bump, or wherever your ticker is from. And then it gives you an option to preview your signature before you save it, so you can make sure it worked. :flower:


----------



## luvymom

Thank you Spiffy!


----------



## zephyr

This is my 22+5 bump pic. Its so high!!! The top of my uterus is well and truly up by my ribs now. It's actually the highest single bump ive had. Its funny because I feel movement by my bladder and up high by my ribs so I wonder what on earth he/she is doing. Maybe its so stretched and spongy in there?? Who knows lol

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140606_162204_zpsd1633af7.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Fabulous bump, Zephyr! I carried both my DD and DS pretty high, or at least it looked that way because I have such a tiny torso, but at least it dropped a little at the end with DS (DD never fully engaged until I was 10 cm dilated!).

Well, my mouth is feeling much better. Still a little sore and swollen, but not nearly as bad as before. However, I now have a nice big, yellow bruise all along my jaw. I hope people don't think my DH beats me! :dohh:


----------



## zephyr

Aw glad you are feeling better :) hopefully the bruising heals quickly!


----------



## Jess19

Lovely bump Zephyr! Looking good! :thumbup:

Spiffy glad to hear your feeling better :) Hope your bruise goes away quickly. 

Hey I have a question for you ladies. How often (if at all) do you feel movement? 
I havent really felt much of anything at all. Maybe a jab here and there, like a week ago but nothing since then. 
I really would have thought that by 17 weeks I would have been feeling more movement, esp since this is my 3rd, ya know.


----------



## zephyr

Jess its only been very recent for me that I have been feeling regular movement id go days even a week without any!
The past week ive really started feeling regular kicks and punches and hiccups.

I have an anterior placenta tho so thats prob why mine was so late.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'd say I feel movement at least every other day, but sometimes everyday for a while, and sometimes there'll be a break of several days without feeling anything. So it just varies. I think at this stage it has a lot to do with how the baby is positioned.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think I've felt baby.... Just an odd wiggle here and there though. With indigo I felt nothing until past my 20 week scan because of an anterior placenta. Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

I've been feeling vague flutters for ages, but they're so subtle and irregular it's hard to convince myself it really is movement. I felt a couple of more definite jabs yesterday for the first time. I really haven't felt much I was 100% convinced by.


----------



## VJean

My baby's movement is just now getting more regular. Last night was the first time I felt it from the outside, and DH felt it to. I have an anterior placenta, so that makes it harder. Before this it has been pretty random. I feel him everyday, but some days more often than others.

How is everyone's nurseries coming along?

Here is my latest bump pic. Taken on a Friday after my 20 week scan (a few days early, but I need to update my ticker). 

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/imagejpg2.jpg


----------



## Cangaroo

The nursery will be pretty much a storage room! We'll be having the cot attached to our bed in a side car arrangement and won't therefore bother doing much to the nursery. I still have all DD's nursery furniture anyway since we did up her big girl bedroom with new furniture. We just need a new mattress since the old one has a cracked cover. I didn't start buying properly until 28 weeks or so last time.

I'm definitely showing now. I'm in the awkward "fat or pregnant?" phase! I hope it becomes a well-defined bump soon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vjean, lovely bump! (I'm jealous of your backyard/pool, too! :haha:)

As for nurseries, my DS is in the room right next to us for the moment, since he still has to be fed in the middle of the night. But as soon as he starts sleeping through, we'll move him downstairs and get the room next to us ready for the new baby. We probably won't be doing anything fancy, especially since we're team yellow, but I'd like to put up a few pictures or something.

Okay, here's my bump pic, now that my face has mostly healed up. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks #3.JPG
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zephyr

We wont be doing a nursery. I always felt more comfortable having babies close those first 6 months or longer.
ive always set a room up for them but they never used them till really late. In the twins case we moved city before they even slept once in their nursery so im not going to bother this time round. Just store the baby stuff in its own drawers/shelves in our room and set the hammock up.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Lovely bumps ladies!

For us baby will either be in with Corban or indigo but they are usually in with us till about 6 months. We are team yellow so won't be sorting anything until baby is old enough to go in with Corban or indie. I'll just get some white drawers to go in one of there rooms for bubbas clothes. 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

With my first, we had her in our room for the first month, and then put her in her own room. With my second, we had him in our room for 6 months (out of necessity since we were living with my in-laws) and we hated it! DH and I felt like we didn't have our own room anymore because we always had to leave the lights off and sneak around at night so we wouldn't wake him (he was and still is a light sleeper), and lets just say it wasn't great for our sex life either. :blush: So now that we have a room for the new baby, I think he/she will only be in our room for one month, tops, like our first was.


----------



## Cangaroo

I've just got back from my 16 week midwife appointment. All well! It took a while to find the heart beat as the student was looking too low down. The midwife confirmed my uterus is up at my umbilicus already which is what I thought but it's a bit hard to feel on yourself! My bump has definitely popped in the last few days.


----------



## Veronicaco

We aren't doing a nursery this time, dd co-slept for pretty much the whole first year and we loved it. We have a co-sleeper cot which attaches to our super-king so we have plenty of room in bed and I slept a lot better with her at arms reach. We actually don't yet have a room for him. We are breaking ground on an extension in the next couple of months and then dd will go into a larger room and ds will have the slightly smaller nursery with the cot bed. His transition will depend on funds, the build itself and when he's ready to sleep alone. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How do you find those co-sleeping cots? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo glad your midwife check up went well!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

My cosleeping cot was one of my favourite purchases, I'm going to buy a better mattress for it this time as the foam one supplied with it is not great. Dd could shuffle in for a feed and then move back out after but obviously I followed all safe co-sleeping practices to the letter. It just removed the concern of having her between us as Dh wouldn't be as aware as me and she couldn't fall out of the bed.


----------



## Cangaroo

We just co-slept with DD in bed following safety guidelines until about 8 months when we attached a normal cot in a side car arrangement. I'm going to do the side car cot from birth this time so will get an extra wide mattress made to measure so it will fit the bed perfectly.


----------



## VJean

We co-sleep as well. DD was with us until around 15 months. We may move this baby a bit sooner, depending on how I feel. It's my last baby, so I know I'll be in no rush. Also, I work full time so I take advantage of being able to nurse all night to help with supply and get my sleep as well!

Although we co-sleep, I'll still have a nursery. I like our room and living room to be grown up space, with most of the baby stuff in the baby's room or in the family room. I also just love the task of decorating a nursery. :haha: I didn't have one with my older children due to ex husbands priorities and little money. Now that my new DH is so hands on and money isn't an issue, I'm loving doing the nursery!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls, I was getting a little nervous not feeling any kicks or flutters yet but I guess its still too early. 
Only 2 more weeks until my scan!!! Im SO excited, I dont think ill sleep at all the night before lol 

As for the sleeping situation with LO, I have a beautiful bassinet that my sister bought me for my baby shower with Charlie. Its wooden, and it can go with either gender. Ill have baby sleep in it right next to the bed by me. I have a hard time co sleeping, I dont sleep well with the baby because im scared that something will happen, so in turn I dont sleep lol I do what I call "half sleeping" When LO is about 4 months old Ill move him/her into Charlottes room. So the 2 babies will share a room. If the baby is a girl they will share a room for just about all of their childhood, until my step daughter goes to college lol but if its a boy they will eventually have to have separate rooms and ill deal with that when the time comes lol Ill have a few years to figure out something, we have a room that we can make into another bedroom if/when the time comes


----------



## ttc126

Would it be weird if i joined you ladies here? I'm due Feb 1st, but miss you all from the ntnp thread. If it's weird, please feel free to tell me to buzz off :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, please join us! I wondered whether you might wander over here once you got your BFP, and hoped you would! You may not be as far along as the rest of us, but you're in the same exact boat. :flower: How are you feeling?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc congratulations! Please join!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

You're very welcome TTC!


----------



## Veronicaco

Hooray ttc! Welcome :)


----------



## ttc126

Thank you so much ladies! :) 

I'm doing ok. Morning sickness kicked in pretty bad and i am not coping well. :( It feels worse than with my ds but i don't know if it really is worse or if i just think it is...lol.

How are all of you? Lots of 20 week scans coming up :) Can't believe you're all almost halfway! :) 

I have my first scan in less than 2 weeks :)


----------



## Jess19

Your more than welcome on this thread TTC :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

What day is your scan, TTC? Because, in this group, we have scans on the 24th, 25th, and 26th! (I think!) So It's going to be an exciting week for scan, for sure. :flower: And I'm sorry to hear that MS has hit you pretty bad. :( Maybe you're cooking up a girly bump this time? :winkwink: (Which reminds me, are you finding out the gender or staying team yellow? Seems like we're a bit half and half on this thread right now).


----------



## ttc126

Hahaha!!!!!!! No way! My scan is the 23rd :) Ooh so a very exciting week!!!! :)

I do plan to find out gender. Last time dh found out and we did a little reveal party and i found out by opening a box with the outfit dh picked for him to come home in :) This time i get to find out and dh can open a box :) Not sure if our families will be interested in another gender reveal so soon lol!!!! :)

Who else is team yellow? Spiffy, m2c... That's all i remember right now :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm team yellow! 20 week scan is the 27th!

Sorry about your morning sickness! I'm still throwing up! Hopefully it passes quickly for you Hun!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

I'm team yellow :) I wasn't in the thread you guys were in but I joined this one cos breastfeeding and pregnant :p im not due in nov either, im due in oct.
sorry about your morning sickness 
:(


----------



## Jess19

Im finding out! :) On the 24th 

:hugs: so sorry you girls are still dealing with MS :(


----------



## Cangaroo

We're finding out, but not until the 20 week scan which is on the 9th July. I'll be almost 21 weeks!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Is it right we have two boys so far? Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, VJean and Veronicaco are our blue bumps. :flower:

I'm still thinking mine is a girl, but we'll find out in October/Novemeber!

Jess, what time is your scan? Mine is at 8am, and Luvymoms is in the afternoon. I can't believe three of us all have a scan the same day!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I wonder if this thread will have more boys than girls? 

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Oh wow!!! Ladies i just realized you're all halfway there!!!!!! Congratulations :)

For yellow bumps and those who haven't found out yet, do you have guesses as to pink or blue? Spiffy, i know you suspect pink. M2c what do you think? Jess? Zephyr?

I'm kind of thinking blue again for me, but part of me wants a girl. I'm 100% happy either way, but a pink bump would be nice so i can get all those girly clothes etc :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

To be honest I haven't a clue but if I had to guess I would say girl due to my sickness being very similar to indigos! Bring on November!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

I was pretty sick with my son, but it seems like this time it's bad earlier. Like last time I'd get nauseous spells but didn't feel super sick till 8wk. Now this time at 6 weeks on the dot i started feeling like the flu most of the day! :)

I have had a couple of dreamsthat it's twins. But i can't trust my intuition because i dreamed my son was a girl the whole time :)


----------



## zephyr

Honestly I have no idea. I want a girl but don't mind if we have a boy. This is our 6th and last baby I already have g,g,b and b/g twins.

I do think boy tho because we dtd two days after I ovulated and I heard boy sperm swims faster :p
this baby was planned......for the next month. We actually decided to stop using contraception after I o'd thinking we were safe ready to try for the next month
we did discuss doing it that month and decided last minute we would stick to our original plan of february ttc. Was quite a shock tbh.

I think im leaning more towards a boy but I dunno.


----------



## Cangaroo

I think boy as I was so much less sick this time around. Who knows, though! I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Jess19

I have been thinking boy since I first found out I was pregnant. Lately though, after looking at my chart I have been thinking girl because we dtd 2 days before ovulation. So "scientifically speaking" I want to think girl but womans instinct I have to say boy :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It's so exciting! I think it's a nice mix of us finding out and not finding out. I already wanna get the baby boxes down from the loft so I can look at all the mini clothes! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I think if I do have a girl, I'm going to have fun getting out all of DD's old newborn clothes, since I haven't seen those for a few years, whereas I've seen DS's newborn clothes last summer. :haha:


----------



## ttc126

Hahaha!!!!!!! Spiffy that made me laugh :) 

Hoping all of our scans go well :)

Bleh!!!! I'm so sick today. I was crying over it.... How silly! I'm just so lucky my dh has his crazy schedule because he's home in the morning when I'm worst :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh ttc! I'm feeling you! Those first few weeks I cried a lot! I felt so awful I would cry most days. Remember it passes..... Not much help when your feeling so icky though!

Spiffy for me a boy would be better as Corban was born the same time the season of clothes would be the same..... Indie being a May baby wont quite be right so could only use bits of her old stuff.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The good thing is, M2C, if it's a girl, you can always buy a few little jackets and pants, and still use all of Indie's onsies and sleep suits. I had the opposite problem with my DS, because he was born in July, but I got all of my boy clothes from my aunt, and her boy was born in December. So it's always been off. In fact, she still sends me stuff as her boy outgrows them, so here it is, June, and my DS is wearing Christmas pajamas! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! Christmas all year round! This is true! A few cardys etc and I can use most bits!

I'm sooooooo broody for a newborn!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know this is weird to say, but I'm not that excited about having a newborn again. I love the excitement of pregnancy, and I love the stage that my kids are at now, where they can interact and move around and play, but the 0-6 months range is my least favorite so far. I've been unfortunate enough to have two high-needs babies (bad sleepers, bad nursers/eaters, and generally fussy most of the time) and so the sleeplessness and the frustration of the newborn stage really drags me down. :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I don't think it's weird as we all have our preferences. I love it all..... But a teeny wiggly newborn is lovely! The funny faces they pull! All cross eyed! Hehe! Love snuggles too.

Corban is at a funny age! The other morning he brushed his teeth and said "smell my voice" hehe! Indigo is becoming super cheeky and a bit stroppy! I keep being told girls are more of a handful!!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Jess19

TTC so sorry your feeling icky :( I hope it passes soon for you :hugs: 

I am kinda excited to see what this LO is too! :) I have a TON of baby girl stuff that im waiting to see if I can use or sell to this little store that we have here called "Once upon a Child".They buy gently used kids stuff (cloths, shoes,bedroom decor, toys, high chairs, ect..) and all the other accessories and stuff you go through having children. I LOVE that store. Just sell the stuff that your kids grow out of and buy what you need. I saved some stuff from when Dominic was little (8 yrs ago!) So i have some baby boy stuff if LO is a boy but needless to say I have way more girls stuff. I think I have 3 totes of boy stuff and 6 totes of girls stuff! :) I made sure to keep all the big stuff neutral too so we just need another crib and high chair! Oh and a stroller that can accommodate 2 kids!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I think we have a store called Kid to Kid that's just like Once upon a child. :flower:

When it comes to buying stuff, I don't think we need anything ether way (except diapers!). We already have a crib set up downstairs to move DS into when the baby comes, since he won't be ready for a bed at 15/16 months (we bought it from a friend for $50). And because we only had DD 2 years ago, we still have everything from her, too. And we already have a double stroller because we needed one when DS came. Oh wait, we do need another car seat, but that's about it. Can you believe we're going to have three kids in car seats??? And since DD will only be 2.5 years old when this baby comes, we're going to have three in car seats for a while! :wacko:


----------



## ttc126

Oh goodness spiffy!!!!! Do you think your car will fit them? 

I haven't decided if we will get a 2nd crib. Ds will be 16-17 months. We have a basinett that he used for 4 months so maybe by 20-21 months he'll be ok to use a toddler bed?

We still have his infant seat so no new carseat. We also cloth diaper so no diapers but I'll need to buy some 0-12lb covers....


I'm getting a little nervous about 2 under 2!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, we kept DS in a pack n play at first, since we only had one crib, and we moved DD to a "big girl bed" when she was about 19 months old, and she did great, but I know not all kids are ready that early.

As for our car, we bought my in-laws van a few months ago, so we'll have enough room (our car never would have fit three car seats!). But the thought of buckling and unbuckling three kids and making sure one doesn't run off in a parking lot while I'm helping another, is a little daunting!

But you'll be fine with 2 under 2! It's really only difficult the first 4 or 5 months, because the new baby requires so much attention at that age, and the older one is still getting used to the fact that you have to split your time. My DD would get mad and hit my DS because she knew it would get a reaction from me, and it drove me crazy! Once DS could sit up on his own, he was more easily contented, and then once he could crawl, things got way easier. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

V day for me! So excited. Time is going so fast.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy V-Day, Zephyr! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy v day!!!! Yay! Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Happy v-day :) I am counting down the weeks. I remember enjoying pregnancy more when that milestone had been passed :)


----------



## ttc126

Wow!!!! Happy V day zephyr :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I agree! Starts feeling a bit more comfortable. Not too long to wait xxx


----------



## ttc126

Maybe you ladies can help me out here...

I'm a little worried because i seem to have a small amount of pink spotting in my panties. I have seen zero on the toilet paper. And maybe I'm crazy because i don't know if it would look pink when dried? This does. We haven't dtd since my bfp. I'm 7 weeks today. 

Any ideas? Do you think it's actually spotting if i haven't seen it on the tp? Or is it maybe some weird dye or something? I know I'm grasping maybe but why wouldn't it show with wiping? It's very light pink too.... not brownish or reddish....


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hmmm I'm not sure! Doesn't sound like something bad as your not cramping. If your concerned can you call your midwife? Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, have you been DTD lately? I had spotting from weeks 6-8 with my DD, and it was just because my cervix was tender from DTD. :blush: But regardless, like M2C said, if it's very light and there's no cramping, I'm sure it's okay. But I bet if you called your doctor, they would have you come in and do bloods or give you a quick ultrasound for reassurance (that's what mine did when I was having that spotting).


----------



## Veronicaco

If you are worried fold up a little price of white toilet paper and put it in your underwear like a sanitary towel. If anything is coming out then it will be more obvious and easier to identify. Sounds pretty normal to me but I understand the need to be sure x


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies. :)

I really wish i could blame dtd but we haven't done anything since last o time. Lol!!!! Poor dh :(

I called my dr this morning. It's a new ob and my first apptwas next Monday. So i didn't know if they'd see me or say wait till next week. Anyway, they were super nice and fit me in within 30 minutes. I got a scan and saw baby measuring 7+1 (right on) and hb was 135-145. Definitely a lower hb than ds (his was 189) but I think it's ok. 

Then i saw the dr. I got so morning sick in the office so he prescribed me some stuff for nausea. I still go next week to meet my actual ob but the office was so nice, the dr was so reassuring, and i feel so much better. 

He said the spotting could be from lifting my son or overdoing it in general but there's no reason to think that lifting him as normal would cause a miscarriage. He says everything looks fine and just keep an eye on the spotting.

Thank you ladies for helping me and telling me the obvious...call the dr! Lol!!!! I'm glad i did.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm so glad you got to see your little bean and feel reassured! I think a lot of us shy away from calling our doctors because we're afraid they'll make us feel stupid for calling, but most of the time that's not the case. I'm glad your new OB's office seems to be so friendly and helpful! Also, I'm glad they gave you something for the nausea. I hope it works! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc great news bubs is ok. I had brown bleeding at 8-9 weeks with my molar and never pushed for a scan and I waited till 12 weeks. If I'd made more of a fuss I'd have been diagnosed faster so I say it's always worth it. Awesome news though xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Glad all is ok ttc! 
My little bean has been really lively recently and I felt kicks from the outside last night!! I grabbed dh's hand and he felt it too. Such a special moment especially as he was afraid of my pregnant body last time lol.

How is everyone feeling? Can't wait for all the scans next week!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, that's awesome that your DH was able to feel the kicks! I don't think my DH could feel them until about 21 weeks last time, so I'm wondering if it'll be sooner this time or not. I'm definitely feeling movement everyday, but I'm starting to wonder if I actually do have an anterior placenta, but just higher up, because even though my uterus is close to my bellybutton, I only every feel movement down by my pelvic bone. Or maybe baby is just breech right now and just kicking me low because that's where his/her legs are. :shrug:

I, too, am getting excited for all the scans next week! I feel like I'm just wishing away the days until next Tuesday.


----------



## zephyr

Glad all is okay ttc!!

I'm only getting movement down low also but not kicks, its more like tickles. So weird cos usually that movement I've been feeling was baby's hands (in previous pregnancies) and id still get kicked up by my ribs but I've had no high kicks at all recently.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I've been feeling the lightest movement on the outside! I'm happy as it took ages with indie. I love feeling baby move! 

Can't believe how many scans we have next week! A bumper crop! 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

19 week bump!

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Cute bump M2c!!

I however am piling on the pounds around my bum and hips, pretty different to last time when I was all bump. I am sooooo hungry too, he must be growing like crazy in there :) I am gonna be a wide load in a few months time that's for sure lol. Totally worth it though. It doesn't show but I am also quite long in the body I'm 5'10 so pretty tall in all so I do look big already. My neighbour asked if I was sure it wasn't twins the other day - cringe! I am going to get them to size scan me later on I think as Dh has a huge head and I want to make sure he's going to come out of there lol. 

On another note - does anyone find when they lie in bed at night they get what I can only guess is mild Braxton hicks? I just feel a little pressure lower down and it was a little unsettling last night.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Lovely bump! With Corban I was certainly hungry all the time! As soon as my nausea past I ate lots! Hehe! 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and as for Braxton hicks I've never had them so I'm not sure?!?

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute bumps, ladies! I'll have to take a 19 week one, too, tomorrow. :flower:

Veronicaco, I think I was hungrier with my boy, too. As for Braxton Hicks, it's so hard to say, because I also get real contractions, thanks to my Irritable Uterus, but they do happen more at night, for sure. As for size, I had people asking me if I was sure it wasn't twins with my DS, but he was only 6lbs 11oz, so obviously it was just the way I carried him that made me look so huge. That being said he was pretty big for being born at 36+6, so I can't say how big he would've gotten if he'd stayed in until 40 weeks. Did you go early with your DD, or late?


----------



## ttc126

Cute bumps!!!!!

That does sound like Braxton hicks Veronica. If they get too bad, you can take a Tylenol and drink a liter of water :)! 

Last time, one of the times my irritable uterus got out of control and i had to go to the hospital, i could tell it was different because my back hurt like a period. If it's like that, call your dr, but I'd say if it's just uncomfortable or feels like tightening, don't worry too much :)

Spiffy, i wanna see a bump pic from you! Jess too!!!


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks Spiffy, dd was a week late and 7lb5 so not huge :) 

Ttc- I'm glad that sounds right to you, I did drink a pint of water earlier and had a rest and felt much better. I haven't had any period pain type feelings - if I do I will call my midwife. I didn't have/feel Braxton hicks last time so I am just a bit surprised I think to feel it this early on. 

We could have an early bump shot from you ttc so we can see the progression ;) x


----------



## ttc126

The nurse called me yesterday. My blood came back positive for the anti kell antibody. I probably got it from one of the blood transfusions i had with ds. Dh has to be tested. If he's kell-positive then our baby has a high chance of my body attacking baby. It's a lot like rh disease but there's no shot for this. I've googled a little but it doesn't look good and no point of freaking myself out to no end over it until we know more. I'm a little stressed as you can imagine.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yikes, TTC! That sounds scary. :( I really hope your DH comes back negative and that your new little bean is okay. :hugs:

Well, here's my 19 week bump pic. Excuse the pajamas, but I wanted you ladies to see how popped out my bellybutton is. It's been like this since 12 weeks! :dohh:

I also think baby is going through a serious growth spurt, because all of a sudden I can't seem to eat enough! I had to eat twice in the middle of the night because I was so hungry I couldn't sleep. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks #3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc I'm sorry to hear that. Pregnancy is worry enough let alone having something else added to the mix. Hope DH is negative and all is well.

Spiffy your bump is super. My belly button never went back to normal.

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Wow!!!! Super cute bump spiffy.:) 

Dh is off to test now! We probably won't know anything till Monday but I'll definitely update you all. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes be sure to keep us updated. Have everything crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## VJean

Great bump Spiffy! Can't believe your belly button popped already! Mine is close, but not quiet there.


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi all! We've been away so I've been out of the loop. My belly seems bigger every day but I still have a way to go to catch you all up! My belly button never popped last time.


----------



## VJean

ttc126 said:


> The nurse called me yesterday. My blood came back positive for the anti kell antibody. I probably got it from one of the blood transfusions i had with ds. Dh has to be tested. If he's kell-positive then our baby has a high chance of my body attacking baby. It's a lot like rh disease but there's no shot for this. I've googled a little but it doesn't look good and no point of freaking myself out to no end over it until we know more. I'm a little stressed as you can imagine.

Wow! That is stressful! I am hoping things turn out just fine for you! I know with Rh negative, they say the first baby is usually ok, but each baby after that is at risk. Is that the same with Kell?


----------



## ttc126

Thank you all :hugs:

VJean, yes it's the same as rh. Only no shot exists for kell. The good news is, there's a good chance i got it from the blood transfusions not dh but we have to test to be sure....


----------



## luvymom

TTC, I hope the weekend flies by for you and Monday brings good news. 

Cute bumps everyone! If I can figure out how to upload from my phone, I might brave a picture. Might. I have an outie belly button, too. Had it since way early on. But it always goes back in post-baby. 

Excited for next week! My sister has her scan on Monday! It's her first. The rest of my weekend should fly. My family is coming up for a bbq at my house tomorrow, then Sunday I take DH to the airport, stay over at my mom's, pick him up Monday night, then scan on Tuesday. We haven't ever done a gender reveal before. And being my 5th I don't think I will with extended family, but I want to do a fun reveal with my kids. Probably give them each a can of silly confetti type spray (I can't think of the real name and it's bugging me!) Of pink or blue and then let them spray each other to find out. 

Anyway, back to cleaning and baking. Trying different treat recipes my dad can eat since he's diabetic but so far everything has been a big fat FAIL. Oh well. And I promised my kids if they cleaned the basement I would take them out for ice cream. I don't call it bribery, I call it incentive. :)

Oh, and YAY! I've been feeling some good movement today so I'm hoping I'll be feeling things stronger and more often here on out.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, was it Silly String you were trying to think of? :winkwink: I think that will be really fun for the kids to find out that way! We just had a BBQ tonight with four of our friends, since we bought all the stuff for the BBQ to do with my family, but the plans fell through, and we still had all the food. It was fun. :flower:

I'm so glad you're feeling movements more consistently now! Must be such a relief. I usually feel at least something each day, but it's still so light and low down. I'm definitely going to ask the ultrasound tech where my placenta is, because I'm curious.

Oh, and my bellybutton never really goes back _in_, but it doesn't stay out either. It just sort of stays at the level of my stomach, and is all stretched and squishy. :dohh:


----------



## luvymom

Silly string kept popping in to my head but I thought there was a fancier name. :) I feel better that that's it. I was feeling like I was losing my mind to not remember something so simple and apparently it was simple and I was, as always, over thinking it. 

Glad you were able to still have fun and get the food eaten. I'm super curious about the placement of my placenta too. Seems an anterior placenta is so much more common than I ever thought.


----------



## Veronicaco

Ttc! What a worry for you Hun, I hope that Dh comes up neg. how frustrating that they will transfuse blood that carries it but I suppose better than no blood transfusion :/ good luck and hope to hear the results soon :)

Luvymom post a pic :) great idea with the silly strung too what a lovely way to find out :)

I am interested in where my placenta is too, I think it's lower at the back which is why I'm feeling so much more this time it was much higher last time. 
Can't wait for Wednesday although I am 20 weeks and therefore 'halfway' tomorrow :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc hope your ok xx

Luvymum great news on the movement! Love the silly string idea!

Veronica yay to half way! I'm 20 weeks Wednesday but both mine where late so I'll say next weekend I'm half way! Hehe!

Spiffy my belly button was an innie and then after pregnancy it sounds like it's like yours! 

How are your weekends going?

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm not 20 weeks yet, but seeing as there's a good chance I'll have a 36/37 weeker, I've actually already hit the halfway point. :flower:

Luvymom, don't feel too bad about the Silly String thing. That name popped into my head, but I thought, "No, that's not what's it called is it?" So I actually had to go Google it before I was sure. :haha:

My weekend is looking to be a little crzy because DH has so much he has to do today and is totally stressed out. He's a computer guy, and takes too many side-jobs doing computer stuff for small companies and so he has all this crap to do on top of his full-time job. I keep telling him that he needs to start turning down jobs, but he can't seem to say no to people. Tomorrow we're going over to my dad's house for dinner, and then over to my nephews to celebrate his 6th birthday. So that will be hectic, but hopefully fun. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy my DH is an electrician as takes on lots of extra jobs. Right now though we need the money! His work van had died and we need a new one! Rubbish! Enjoy your day tomorrow!!

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Whose has the first scans this week? I can't remember!

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Mine is Wednesday but I think a few people are before me :)

So as I'm 'halfway' today I was thinking about labour and what to expect this time- in some ways I feel a bit more confident now I've done before but all the same worries are there. 

How were your previous labours? Lengths? Baby sizes? On time/early/late? How do you feel about your next experience? :)


----------



## ttc126

I have another u/s tomorrow afternoon :) Wasn't sure I'd still get one since i had one last week! 

My last labor/delivery experience was awful!!!!!! I can't even talk about all of it! But this time I'm positive it will go better as my new ob office is so wonderful. Little man was born at 36 weeks and weighed 6lbs 5oz :) one good thing was i only pushed 13 minutes! Hoping it all goes better this time :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Ah hugs ttc, these things stay with us, I'm sure you will have a better experience this time x


----------



## zephyr

Good luck with everyone's scans :)

I had my daughters 9th birthday yesterday it was loads of fun and she enjoyed herself. 

As for my previous labours this will prob be a long post lol my first I lost my plug a week and a half overdue and I stayed in early labour for a day and a bit Then my midwife wanted to speed things up and I agreed to an epidural and syntocin. 
Meconium in the waters so I wound up delivering with a bunch of people in the room. 
She weighed 8.6, no issues. 

My second I went into early labour on my due date and had her the next day.
again it was just mild contractions only this time I was determined not to have an epi or syntocin so I stayed at home. The contractions were mild, didnt hurt much at all really then they stopped all together and I thought it was false labour. After an hour of nothing my waters broke and I phoned my midwife, told her what happened and she said I needed to get to hospital else id be having my baby at home and sure enough half an hour later (still no contractions) I walked into the delivery room and all of a sudden needed to push.
she was born very fast.
weighed 7.6 and no issues

my third I went a week overdue again and my waters broke but nothing happened for 24 hours so my midwife (a different one than my 1st and 2nd) told me I had to get induced and iv antibiotics. So I did what she said and had the syntocin drip only this midwife refused to give me pain relief. I begged and pleaded and she kept saying no.
the whole thing was awful I think I've actually written about it already in this thread but long story short it was drug free induced birth that was not my choice.
my son was born 8.9 and was pushed out very fast and needed oxygen but was fine after that.

the twins I was induced at 38. I was told 37 weeks is considered full term with twins.
Went in mon morning had gel inserts morning and afternoon with no cervical changes.
stayed in overnight and started the process again the next day, in the late afternoon they broke my waters, got the epidural in fast 
twin a was born fine 5.13 after a few pushes.
twin b turned so she was face up and it took a full 40 minutes of hard pushing to get her out. I was almost ready to give up.
she weighed 7.7
both were fine, no issues.

as for this baby I am nervous as heck about the birth tbh.
none of my births have gone to plan, my second was probably the only one that was close to plan so I dont know what to expect.
I planned water births before but none of them happened as I wound up stuck in bed hooked up to either a drip or epidural
sooooo im hoping to have baby at home, maybe a water birth.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc I hope your scan goes well. Do you get DH blood results today too? I'm sorry your labour experience was so traumatic. Hopefully this time round it will be a lot easier and not as stressful.

Zephyr I'm hoping you get your homebirth and water birth if you choose one. I think it's awful your midwife didn't listen to your pain relief choices. I'm hoping for a home birth too.

Veronica what was your first labour like?

Corban was a week late. From first contraction to having him it was about 16 hours. I dilated from nothing to about 9cm in 4-5 hours so that was fairly swift. I pushed for 4 hours though as he had turned back to back and my contractions slowed. They gave me a drip to increase my contractions. I had no pain relief. Had a fair amount if stitches and had a catheter for a few days after as I had no sensation to wee! He was 8lb 2oz.

Indigo was 9 days late and from first contraction my labour was about 4 hours with 6 minutes pushing!!!!! No pain relief. Had a few internal stitches. Could wee after so no catheter. She was 8lb 9oz. Also I had 2 sweeps with her.

I'm hoping for another short labour! The pain was intense as I think it was so swift but was over and done with pretty quick. I can't wait but I know I'll have a moment of panic when I go into labour. I'm thinking baby will be late again! Hoping for a homebirth but if nearer the time I'm uncomfortable with that I'd hope to go midwife led.

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr happy birthday to your girl xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, can't wait to hear about your scan and your blood test results today. I'm so sorry your first labor was so traumatic. I know you had Pre-E, right? :hugs:

Zephyr, sounds like you deserve a good labor this time around!

M2C, they say the third baby is a wild card when it comes to labor (earlier, later, faster, or slower than your others) so you never know. Maybe this baby will make an appearance before your due date. :winkwink:

My first came a week and a half early with a 12 hour labor, though 3 hours of that was pushing. There was meconium in the waters, which they thought was odd, since I wasn't overdue, and then I developed a fever during labor, so they had extra staff in the room when she was born. The OB cut the cord and handed her off to the nurse upside down, holding her by just an ankle, which was really scary for me to see, and then it took a little bit for them to clear her lungs so she would cry. I was given an episiotomy (my OB never even asked before she did it) and my placenta was dead and calcified (DD had IUGR that wasn't caught before delivery) so my placenta had to be manually scraped out of my uterus. My epidural had worn off shortly after pushing her out, so I had complete feeling for that and for all of the stitching, so when they finally brought my baby to me, I was in tears from the pain. She was 5lbs 7oz, and I had to be in bed with a catheter the next day because of how bad my episiotomy was. Overall, not the worst labor but certainly not the best.

My second labor was great! He came 3 weeks early and it was 6 hours long, with about 10 minutes of pushing. My epidural worked for the whole time, so I was never in pain once I got it. I tore along the episiotomy scar, but it healed a lot faster and I didn't need the catheter after the epidural wore off. He was 6lbs 11oz and was much healthier than my DD, despite being technically "premature". I had a new OB for that pregnancy by the way, so the whole experience was much better. :flower:

This time around, my OB is thinking I'll go early again, but of course I'm wondering if that means another 36 weeker, like DS, or more like another 38 weeker, like DD. Either way, I hope my labor is identical to my second labor, because I really had no complaints.

Oh, and I know Luvymom and I both have scans tomorrow, and I think Jess does too!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I keep reading about the third labour being a wild card!!!! Hmmmmm! Could be in for an early one but I'm gonna set my sights on baby being late so I'm not to drilled! Let's hope this next labour is like your second then.

Looking forward to scan updates and pictures from all you ladies! Can't wait till Friday!

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Wow! Everyone's experiences are so different but also i think that peoes perceptions are so different too. I have friends with kids who have had and easier time than you guys (who've had hard times) and they think they have had disastrous experiences!

Mine was fine really. She was breech til 37 so I was relieved when she went head down as breech is a common complaint on bicornuate uteri as there isn't space for bubba to turn late on. She was back to back and I tried to turn her but no luck. My contractions started 3 mins 'apart' at 11pm Monday night after a really busy day, they didn't really have a space between them it was just constant pain. I sat in the bath in agony, I went to the local birthing centre to get checked and they said go home. I couldn't cope with the pain and went to the hospital I was booked into. They admitted me stuffed pethidine in my leg and left me alone. The next day they sent me home I could have cried. I couldn't cope at home and went back to te birthing centre where they said I was stretching to 5 but babys head was not on the cervix . I hadn't eaten for over 24 hours and they were worried about my urine test. She sent me to the hospital saying that they could break my waters and babys head would come down - problem solved. Nope... admitted me stuck pethidine in my leg and left me alone. I was so out of it as I couldn't sleep because of the pain I kept falling asleep standing up. I was really scared and confused as to why I was in so much pain but nothing was happening. I went and laid in one of ther baths on Wednesday afternoon after they had tried to send me home again and I had refused to leave as I couldn't take another two hour-long journeys in the car. I woke up half an hour later and as I stood up her head came down onto my cervix like a knife!! That was it I was finally in proper labour. They sent me up to l&d to have an epidural and the Midwife up there was amazing she gave me gas and air and I was just fine. Proper labour didn't hurt anything like the previous two days, she said I don't think you'll need this epidural and I was keen not to but I kept assuming it would get worse - it never did she broke my waters and I did two hours like that then pushed for two hours and she was finally born at 10:18pm on halloween 7lb5 1/4. So glad I didn't have an epidural and was back in my own bed by 3am. I would have done it again there and then, just a little graze- no stitches :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh and she was a week late lol. Looks like a saga when I see it all written out like that!!! Hahaha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, hopefully your pre-labor is a lot easier this time around! I had a "free-floater" the first time around, too. My DD wasn't engaged until after I was 10 cm dilated! They told me that I needed to rest and let her descend before we started pushing, and that seemed to help, but I think that's why it took 3 hours to push her out.

So it sounds like I'm the only one who has gone early without an induction (TTC, I'm assuming you were induced with your Pre-E, right?). I hope that you all join me this time around! :winkwink:


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks spiffy, I hope it won't be so hard to push this time! It's a common thing with bicornuate uteri again that the muscles aren't quite right so I will probably find out if that's the case one way or another this time around lol :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Good luck with the scans tomorrow!!

Ttc how are you doing? Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Thank you all for your thoughts today! I got good and bad news.. 

Starting with good: My scan was good! Baby measures 8+1 with heartbeat of 163! So glad! She also saw a small subchorionic bleed and determined that caused the spotting. No worries because it's tiny tiny! 

Bad news: they ran the wrong blood test :( Still no answers on that. They did an antibody screen on dh and it that tells us nothing because it's his antigens that matter and MY antibodies. So I've got to call tomorrow and hope they'll understand what I'm saying about what test needs to be run... ugh :( 

Then i found out my old ob office goes on call on weekends for these drs! Two out of the three obs there made such huge mistakes i could literally have reason to sue. So my new ob said I need to decide if I'm ok with one of them potentially being on call if there's a weekend emergency etc. So now I think I've decided i don't want to risk it and will be calling a different ob tomorrow. I know it might seem kind of dumb to switch when i love this new office so much, but i was in tears over the thought of one of them delivering my baby... so i thought carefully about whether I'd be ok taking that chance... what would you ladies do? 

Sorry that's my late update, I'llcatch up on replying to everyone soon! Also, hope everyone has great scans tomorrow!


----------



## Jess19

Tomorrow is the big day!!! :) Im so excited!! :happydance: 

On the whole labor subject I have nothing, I have had C-sections with both of my other 2 and this one will def be one also. Yet another reason this is our last one :( dr says any more than 3 C-sections is a bad idea. 
I will add something about my labor with my DS though. My water broke with him 3 days before my due date, at 3am, woke me from my sleep. I was in labor most of the morning. My contractions and cervix were doing nothing progressive so they gave me pitocin, which made things progress but I couldnt handle it so they gave me a shot of something in my arm and then everything stopped, I was so doped up I was ready to sleep lol. So with my water being broke and now nothing happening they decided to do a c section :( and with Charlotte I had an appointment 3 days before my due date so we just scheduled for delivery the next morning. 

I honestly kinda envy every one of your birth stories :( a part of me will always want to have birthed a child. Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica hopefully as your body has done it before it will be a little easier on the pushing side this time.

Ttc great news bubs is doing well. Rubbish they done the wrong test though! Hopefully they get it sorted and you get those much needed results. I dunno what is do. If your that uncomfortable at the possibility of one of them delivering your baby is it worth it but then if your happy and there's plenty of others that could deliver?! I dunno honey!

Jess my friend had 3 sections and with the last wanted a vbac so bad but her body just doesn't go into labour. She also said she wished she had birthed a baby. Labour is so unpredictable that a natural labour doesn't always happen.

Ladies with scans today Goodluck! Look forward to seeing pictures. Is anyone finding out the sex today??? 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm glad to hear baby is looking good! I wish you had gotten your results today though, on the blood test. I bet having to wait so much is killing you. :( As for the OB's office, if it were me, I'd change OB's. Because if I went into labor, and was unfortunate enough to have one of the doctors I desperately did NOT want, I would be kicking myself, saying, "I knew this could happen. Why didn't I just switch?" But that's just me. I had an OB I didn't like the first time around and I switched to a new one the second time. I ended up having a different doctor deliver my baby, but she was lovely, so it was fine.

Jess, I can totally understand that. I have a friend who is nearly due with her second, and it's the same as you. Her body just stalled, so she had a C-section. They actually put her under general anesthesia, so she doesn't remember her child being born at all. :( She wants her body to do it right this time, but from the way it's looking, I just don't think her body will. :nope:

Well, I'm off to my scan! I have my OB appointment directly after, so as soon as I get back home, I'll update! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Looking forward to hearing about your scan! Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi all, sorry I've been AWOL. We've been away with no WiFi and rubbish 3G! I survived 4 nights camping in a small tent with DD and OH, which was actually quite good fun. The weather has been fantastic, thankfully! My bump is really growing now. We went to Centre Parcs before camping and each day in a swimming costume the bump seemed more obvious!

Veronicaco- your early labour sounds very similar to mine. I had contractions 2 in 10 minutes pretty much constantly from Saturday night until Monday evening when I eventually caved and went in. I had to pace through each contraction with the TENS machine on and was vomiting frequently. It was horrible! When we eventually went in, I was only 3cm so they gave me anti-sickness medication and knocked me out with Pethidine. I slept for a while, then was up and pacing again from the early hours. When they eventually checked me in the morning I was finally 6cm, so went to the birthing centre for the pool and gas and air. From that point on it was SO much easier than the previous 2.5 days. The contractions were no worse and the gas and air plus water helped loads. Unfortunately I stalled at 9.5cm and ended with a c-section anyway. Who knows what will happen this time around, but I'm going to take loads of baths in early labour and try to sleep!

Good luck with all the scans coming up! Still 2 weeks until mine...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The scan went great! The baby looked good and was measuring about 3 days ahead. He/she is so cute! Baby was really squirmy and had it's hands by it's face a lot. When the ultrasound was over and the tech left the room, DH turned to me and said, "Well, I know what the gender is. It was written right there on the screen!" So after deliberating for a bit, I told him to tell me so we'd at least know together. He said it was a girl, which was exciting. Then the doctor came in, and asked if we were keeping it a surprise, and I explained how the surprise had actually been ruined, and the doctor laughed. She said, "The gender you saw on the screen was _your_ gender. We should give a disclaimer beforehand, because this actually happens pretty often." So we're still Team Yellow! :flower:

Oh, and I asked if my placenta was high anterior, and the tech said, "Yep! Wow, I should just have you do this ultrasound." :haha: Now I hope it stays up high and provides a good rib-cushion later on. ;)
 



Attached Files:







Baby #3 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ttc126

Congrats spiffy!!!!!! So happy all looks well! What a sweet little one in your picture :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Yay, looking good Spiffy!! Glad they didn't ruin your surprise :) 

Good to hear from you Cangaroo! I wondered where you'd disappeared to! 

Trying to contain my nerves/excitement for tomorrow. Can't wait to see my little man again just hoping all is as it should be :)
Who else has a scan tomo?


----------



## ttc126

Ok so i called a different ob this morning. The office was so rude that i was like nevermind! I'll chance it at the other office because at least they've been extremely helpful!!! I guess i feel better knowing I'm getting such better prenatal care here and don't want to lose that on a small chance of someone i don't like delivering the baby. 

They have ordered a different test for dh should get results by Friday :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, that's good that you explored your options, because now you shouldn't have any regrets later. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad the scan went well Spiffy and you're still team yellow!

Sorry to hear the OB office were rude. I'm glad your current office have been so helpful, but it must he disconcerting to hear you may encounter someone you've had problems with before in an emergency. It sounds like it's fairly unlikely, though, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy what a cute scan! I'd say by that picture it's a pink one!

Ttc sorry they were rude but I'm glad you made a decision.

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo I'm happy you had a lovely time away! Great that the weather was good. Bump pic??? 

Jess did you have your scan!

Veronica exciting you get to see your little fella again!

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm glad you had fun camping. I can't say I would look forward to being stuck in a tent with my kids, but then again, your DD is a little older than mine. :flower:

Veronicaco, I'm looking forward to seeing another picture of your little guy!

M2C, I'm still thinking pink, as well. ;)

Oh, I forgot to add, they said baby was measuring about 13 ounces. That's a pretty good weight for 20 weeks, right? I hope so! I want this baby to get as big as possible by the time he/she is born. I think it would be amazing to have a baby that's at _least_ 7lbs!


----------



## Jess19

Had my scan, everything looks good!! The baby was giving us a really hard time getting a good look at gender but the tech said she's almost positive its a girl!!! 
Im excited, although I think that the tech might be wrong lol ill post a pic and you gitls can tell me what you think. 
:( I think DH is disappointed, though he hasnt really shown it. All he said was he would like to go out for a drink later. 

Spiffy glad your scan went well! :) 

imm try to post a bump pic later too!


----------



## Jess19

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/20140624_162807.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/20140624_162807.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

its a weird pic, baby has its butt in the air and the view is kinda and behind/side view. You can see butt cheeks on each side. 
I just dont feel 100% thats its a girl. From this position his scrotum could be falling forward, if that makes sense?? 
Plus its not the classic 3 lines you see with a girl
What do you girls think?? Am I being crazy lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, the only thing harder than not knowing, is knowing but not knowing for sure! :wacko: All I know is that the potty shot for my DS was pretty dang obvious, but I think it definitely depends on the angle. Do you have a profile picture we could see? (Also, there might be some pros over in the Gender prediction forum that are better at analyzing potty shots.)

I'm glad that baby looked good, though! :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Congrats on the scans ladies!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks spiffy, I was going to pop over there and see what those ladies think :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Ooh, how frustrating not knowing for certain! I agree the gender prediction forum is your best bet.

The camping was rather cramped, even for us as a co-sleeping family. It was annoying being woken up super early when it got light, and she struggled going to sleep before it got dark which was a problem since it is midsummer!


----------



## Veronicaco

Jess I think that's a girly :) congrats :)


----------



## ttc126

Jess, I'm not too good at figuring scans out but I'm so happy your sweet little is doing well!!!! :)

Thank you ladies for all your support and kind words :) Dh had his blood test (the right one) this afternoon. They're not sure how long it will take but we may know by Friday! 

Can't wait to see more scans!!!!


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm feeling so many movements this evening! Super wiggly baby. I'm feeling movements every day now and they are much more obvious.

TTC- I'm glad the right tests have been done now. Fingers crossed not too long to wait for results.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I hope you get your results as soon as possible!

I'm feeling this baby every day now, too, but because of the anterior placenta, it's always low down and soft, compared to how hard the kicks felt at this point with my other two.


----------



## Jess19

Oh speaking of anterior placentas, I have one too! Lol that explains alot, I never feel this baby.


----------



## zephyr

Sounds like my movements :p still getting them low down and very soft tickles/punches and hiccups.

I have absolutely no clue what this baby is now. I thought boy but I had 3 dreams 3 nights in a row that its a girl.


----------



## luvymom

Hey ladies! Fun to hear about all the scans today. I had mine this afternoon. All is well. Huge relief. I asked her to check and I also have an anterior placenta. Baby was moving all over the place and I couldn't feel a thing. I can't upload a picture right now but we are officially team pink! I'm so excited to have another girl. 

Jess, I'm horrible at the girly pics. With the boys there's no missing it. :) but the techs see it all the time so you are probably safe to say girl. Though I had a cousin told girl and it ended up being a boy but her scan was at 14 weeks. I would say as far along as you are, they would be right. 

Ttc, I hope they get your results soon. How frustrating that they messed up the first time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, congrats on team pink! :pink: How many boys and girls do you have already? You'll have to tell us how the Silly String reveal goes with them. :flower:

It's funny I was just saying to my DH tonight, "I feel 90% sure this baby is a girl," and he said, "Yeah, me too." And then I said, "But really, what are we even basing that assumption on?" And we both just thought about that for a second, because we really don't have anything except hunches, and yet we somehow we're so convinced! :dohh: I think we'll die of shock if it ends up being a boy after all. :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Congrats on team pink luvymom!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congrats ladies! So 2 team pink and 1 blue?

Ttc good that oh has had his blood test! Hopefully get the results soon

Veronica is it your scan today?

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It's 2 pink and 2 blue not 1blue I think?!? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

20 weeks! Woooooo!!!! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, looking good! That bump is really coming along now! :flower:

And yes, Veronicaco and VJean are having boys, and Jess and Luvymom are having girls. (And if your sickness is any indication, and my intuition, then we may have another two girls on board :winkwink:)


----------



## luvymom

I was thinking the score was 2 and 2 also. 

I right now have 3 boys and 1 girl. She turns 5 in August. We are all very excited to have another girl!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, how perfect, Luvymom! I bet she'll be so excited to find out she's getting a sister! When will you be telling them? (Or have you already?)


----------



## Jess19

Speaking of announcing gender, is anyone doing a gender reveal?? 

Im going to think of something cute to do for the kids :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We're not, obviously, but we did one with DS. We had the tech write down the gender, and then handed the envelope to a friend who filled a big box with blue balloons, and then at my DD's 1st birthday (which was a week after our 20 week scan), we had her open the present, so it was a surprise to us and both of our families. My DD obviously didn't really care, but she loved the balloons. :haha:

In fact, you can watch it if you want. :flower:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZABxw3e4AI


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi all! So it went well today :) little man performed for the camera and we got some great views of him and confirmed he is definitely a boy lol! 
Measurements are all on track and she was really thorough checking all the Down syndrome markers after I said I had been a little worried.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm glad to hear that your scan went well, Veronicaco! Cute picture! :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Great news Veronicaco and Luvymum!

I'm thinking boy as I've been so much less sick this time around, but I'll be delighted either way!


----------



## Jess19

Aww lovely pic Vernicaco! Glad everything went well :)

Cute idea Sipffy! Love it! 

Well after spending some time online getting ideas for a gender reveal Ive decided on 2! One to tell the kids and one for the kids to tell everyone :)
The one for the kids im going to buy a couple Hershey's bars and color in the part of the wrapper the say she in pink examples HerSHEy's (for a girl) and HEshey's (for a boy) Make sense to anyone? There is a HE and SHE in the name :) Then im going to wrap the candy bars in white paper and put a big ? on the front. I was going to bake a cake but Im just not feeling up to it today lol this is a little easier :) 

Then for the reveal for everyone, im going to snap some pics of the kids spraying each other with pink silly string! and write Its a GIRL! on a picture frame that is painted in chalkboard paint and put that in the pic as well :) I was thinking about doing pink paint instead of the silly string but idk if I want to deal with paint everywhere lol Just hope I can find pink silly string somewhere.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica glad all went well and he confirmed he was defo a boy! I think your scan defo looks boy! Yay!

Cangaroo when is your scan Hun? 

Jess I love the Hershey idea! I've been to Hershey!!! Woooo! Both ideas sound lovely to me!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

He's got his daddy's forehead! That's for sure :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! Love that!

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, the Hershey's bar thing is really cool! I think Luvymom is planning on telling her kids with Silly String, so maybe she can tell you where she gets her pink Silly String! :winkwink:


----------



## Jess19

Luvymom what are you going to do? :shrug: Im guessing I missed that. I thought the silly string would be somewhat cleaner than the paint but we'll see what one is easier to find lol


----------



## luvymom

Jess, we did do the silly string with the kids and I was so excited I didn't take any pictures!!! We got the silly string at Dollar Tree. Super cheap. I had to take the lids off so it didn't reveal the color. there was a part that was pink on the front that was on all colors, but to be safe I also bought some smiley face stickers to cover that part up too. The cans are small but it did the trick. It just didn't spray a ton. We did that to tell the kids. And it was super easy to clean up. To announce on facebook and instagram, I took a picture this morning of my daughter holding the u/s picture and a pink baby outfit. then I captioned it "Excited for a sister!"


----------



## Cangaroo

M2C- My scan is 2 weeks away still- 9th July. 

I love the idea of silly string and balloons to announce. I might do one of those for DD.


----------



## zephyr

Hubby felt baby for the first time last night :p

I was getting kicks up high and I said "quick give me your hand!" And he caught the second to last kick.
He was pretty happy about that.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, I'm glad to hear that your announcements went well. I look forward to the day when I can announce stuff to my kids, but right now my DD is too young to really care about a sibling, let alone what gender. :dohh:

Cangaroo, the next two weeks will go by faster than you think! :flower:

Zephyr, that's awesome! I can't wait until DH can feel this baby. There's nothing better than the look on their face when they feel that first kick, even if it's not your first pregnancy. With the position of my placenta this time, I'm not sure when DH will feel anything. :shrug:


----------



## ttc126

Luvymom, that's super cute!!!! :) 

Zephyr, what a sweet moment:)

Great news! Got dh test back! Negative for kell!!!! :) My antibodies still have to be monitored closely but everything should be ok :)


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy - Ive got an anterior placenta and knew it would be late. I actually thought it would be a few weeks away yet but I must of just got the timing right. Hopefully it's not too far away! 
His look was priceless and he laughed.

ttc that's great news!! :)


----------



## luvymom

Yay ttc! That is great news!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc awesome news xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Ttc! Brilliant news :) xxxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Great news TTC!


----------



## Jess19

Wonderful ttc!!! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay, TTC! That's amazing news! And that's great that they got back to you so soon! :flower:

Zephyr, do you know if your placenta is up high or down low? Mine is up higher, so I figure as soon as baby goes head down, I won't feel a lot of those kicks very well. With DS, I had an anterior placenta, but it was lower, so as soon as he flipped head down, I felt _everything_!


----------



## Jess19

I should have asked if mine was high or low 
it seemed to look like it was right in the middle of the screen lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just took my 20 week bump pic :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks with #3.JPG
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Veronicaco

Looking fab spiffy :) x


----------



## zephyr

I actually have no idea I didn't ask. She said it was well away from the cervix.... but that doesn't say much lol

I think baby must of changed position cos I was getting the same kicks again last night.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy you look fab!

My scan today at 11.40 xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, can't wait to hear how it goes! :flower:


----------



## ttc126

M2c, hope your scan goes great!!!

Cute bump spiffy!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

All looks good. I have a posteria placenta.

What do we think? Pink or blue? Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Great news M2C! I get boy vibes from the pic. What do you think?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Scan looks boy to me! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Boy immediately came to my mind, too! That's funny, because I thought with all that MS, you'd be having a girl, but now I have to change my vote! :blue:

Cute picture, though! Is that the leg all curled up near the face like that?


----------



## luvymom

I am also voting blue. Are you waiting to be surprised? 

Kind of jealous your pic is so clear. My little one was moving so much every picture (except the gender shot) was kind of blurry. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ms I say girl! Scan I say boy. I guess it's legs. It picked it's nose while she was scanning me! Haha xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Looking lush, I really thought girl for you too!! With those athletic moves I would also say girl but there is a boy vibe emanating from that pic :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Team yellow! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Baby was picking it's nose during the scan? Yep...I'm gonna have to say boy, for sure. :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

She was trying to get a look at it's heart and face and baby wasn't playing ball for a bit so she was like it's got it's finger up it's nose and pointed out it's finger and nose. Hehe xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha :haha: I love watching their little antics in the womb. My baby kept scratching his/her chin. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! Too cute! I'm sooooo intrigued! Pink it blue? Blue or pink? I'm too excited xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

See, I almost feel like, "Why are we waiting until birth when we already know it's a girl anyway?" :haha: I think even the baby's ultrasound picture looks more like my DD.

Okay, let me see what you think, though. From left to right, it goes: My son, my daughter, and this baby. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







Liam 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 125.4 KB
Views: 5









Alia 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









Baby #3 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I would agree. Bubs looks pink xx


----------



## zephyr

My 26 week (tomorrow) bump. Both my cat and one of my son's came to see what I was doing :p 

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06-28100837_zps18b8079a.png


----------



## ttc126

M2c, i think something about the pic looks boyish!!!! Congrats on a healthy scan :)

Spiffy, the new baby does look like your dd. I can't wait to find out!

Zephyr, cute bump! 

How is everyone? 

Today my sis came and she and my mom cleaned out our extra bedroom! I'm so relieved!!!! It's my bday gift! Tomorrow I'm turning 25! :)
Tmi, but I'm dying for some bday "action" with dh but I'm so scared! We haven't dtd at all since the tww for this baby! We're both nervous with the pink spotting and although it's tiny, I'm not sure if it's ok to dtd with a subchorionic hematoma.... 

My son's diapers are really smelling awful! We cloth diaper and when i rinse one in the toilet i dry heave!!!! Bleh!!!!

I'm feeling ok otherwise but still a tiny bit tired! Tomorrow ds will be 10 months and Sunday I'll be 9 weeks! Almost out of 1st tri!!!! (Well closer than i was ;))


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr love the pic!

Ttc happy birthday for tomorrow Hun! And happy 9 weeks. Won't be long till you sneak on into the 2nd tri.

How's everyone doing?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, love the bump pic, especially with your son popping in there. Cute! :flower:

TTC, Happy Birthday! :cake: I hope you have a great time, and maybe some "action" too, if you know what I mean. :winkwink: I had spotting from 6-8 weeks after DTD, but my OB said that it wasn't an issue, so we just kept at it like rabbits (we were still newlyweds, after all :blush:).

I'm doing pretty good. My DH got up wit the kids this morning and let me sleep until 10:30am! With all that sleep, I was able to do the dishes, sweep, mop, and vacuum, which is more than I've had the energy to do lately.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy a lay in sounds lush! My oh is working all the time I don't get the chance for a lay in. Hopefully in a few weeks time ill sneak one in!!! 

Xx


----------



## ttc126

spiffy, that sounds so nice!!!!! Next time you have some extra energy, you could mosey on over to my house! I haven't mopped in 2 weeks!!!!! Lol!!!! :) We have tile floors in most of the house so i normally do them twice a week!!! 

I'm so silly.... so I've been taking zofran for nausea. It's wonderful but then i stupidly get twinges of worry about a lack of symptoms. It's almost like I'm reassured by feeling crappy! Today I'm trying to see what happens if i don't take it. 

Spiffy, i decided better not dtd this weekend after reading about sch and how It's not a good idea... I'm going to call my dr office tomorrow for another question and then I'll ask if it's ok. But i did have a nice birthday :) Thank you ladies for the sweet wishes!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, we have tile in our kitchen and entryway, and the last time it got mopped was the end of May! :blush:

I'm glad you had a good birthday. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc how did it go with out the zofran? I can understand how you feel! I think if I didn't feel sick I'd worry! Hehe! Glad you had a lovely birthday.

Xx


----------



## ttc126

It did not go well without the zofran!!!! Within 2 hours i was dry heaving and extremely nauseous!!!! Bleh!!!! I guess I'm relieved in some sick sad way. Can't wait till i can feel kicks to reassure myself. 

Did any of you get a doppler? I was thinking of getting one, but think i may worry more than ever if i can't hear it right away...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I have an Angelsounds Doppler and was able to hear the heartbeat around 9 weeks with DS and this baby (didn't have it with DD). I like to use it occasionally in those early weeks before movement, but I don't let myself get freaked out if I don't hear it, since I know they have lots of room to hide early on.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I borrowed a Doppler when I was pregnant with indigo as after the molar and mc I was terrified. I had to remind myself though I may not always find baby and not use it to often! If you'd feel better about it then get one.

Sorry your feeling icky! It's hardwork! Im still throwing up! Hmmmm! 

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

I have a doppler and used it every single day at least once during my twin pregnancy to check on them as soon as I was able to hear them right up until the day before induction. I was always worrying with them.

I thought id be the same this time but I've only checked maybe 3 or 4 times?
They are great to have! But if I didn't find the hb id worry constantly till I found it later on.

I kept a recording of the twins each at 19.5 weeks. I should actually do that with this one.


----------



## Veronicaco

I have a Doppler, I love it. I use it most mornings, before 12/14 weeks it's not that consistent and you mustn't let in freak you out but now I never have a problem other than chasing my little fidget around as he won't stay still lol! 
I've lent it to 5 friends too! Totally recommend :) x


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies! Dh said i could get one this time before i was pregnant so I'll ask him again. 

I crazily swear i felt baby move yesterday. I'm 9+1 and i just KNOW that little rolly tickle feeling was baby. It felt like a marble rolling on the inside of my tummy. It happened twice and it was low. Definitely not gas. I am on the very thin side and have lost even more from morning sickness so i think it's not totally impossible! 

M2c, I'm so sorry you're still sick! I threw up until 26 weekswith my ds... I've heard in some cases, boys make you more sick! Maybe it's true! I'm throwing up less this time but i think it's only because of zofran. I am still really nauseous but can eat and drink some... i really really hope you feel better soon! 

Spiffy, Veronica and Zephyr, how are you all? Feeling ok? 

I am trying to decide if I'm having a blue or pink bump. It's tough because every wives tale said girl with my son. Have any of you done the Chinese gender calendar? It said girl for ds but says boy this time. I really want a little girl at some point but it's hard because i love little boys since i had ds. I kind of want a girl because it will be a lot easier to be done if this pregnancy is as rough as my son's. Hubby and i agreed if i got severe pre-e this time or needed even more blood transfusions we'd have to prayerfully consider whether to have any more biological children. It breaks my heart because i want 6+ kids!!! But i know the children i already have need a mommy who is healthy...Lol!!!! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I felt baby move at 10 weeks this time, and had a few "Was that baby???" moments at 9 weeks, too, so I don't think you're crazy!

I did the Chinese gender prediction with my first two and it was the opposite gender in both cases. So maybe you're like me, and you'll be getting the opposite this time, too! :winkwink:

I'm feeling pretty good, however, I've been having a lot of achy/crampiness this past week, and (TMI) a lot of discomfort after DTD. :blush: I'm trying not to overdo it, but with two 20+lb kids who both need to be carried sometimes, it's hard not to.


----------



## ttc126

What does the gender predictor say for this bump??? I'm sorry you've been cramping! I know it's so hard carrying around 1 20lb+ guy so I'm sure you're exhausted with two! How are your contractions?? I hope you feel less sore soon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc maybe it is bubba! My tummy grumbled a lot at the beginning so I have no clue! For sure I felt bubs about 17 weeks. Exciting!

I only had nausea with Corban and certain smells made me feel sick but I was never sick. This pregnancy and indigos are very similar! Awful 24 hour nausea and throwing up. Then the nausea calming down and just throwing up. With indie it passed about now but came back about 35 weeks. Hopefully I stop throwing up soon.

Are you finding out gender? Chinese predictor has said boy for all three so who knows?!?! 

Spiffy sorry your a bit crampy. Can't really chill out and relax when you have little peeps. I get a bit crampy if I'm on my feet a lot and my lady bits get a bit swollen. Yuk! Haha!

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, Chinese Gender predictor says boy for me this time, and since I'm feeling pretty positive it's a girl, I think the opposite gender rule is still holding true for me!

M2C, I hear you on the swollen lady parts. I've been having that problem, too. :blush:

As for the contractions, they haven't been bad. Right now I only get one or two a day. I'm trying to remember when they became more frequent with DS, but I can't seem to recall. All I know is that I was 29 weeks when I had to go to the hospital because they were coming every 2-3 minutes and accompanied with lower back pain. After that incident, I started paying more attention to the contractions (beforehand, I just thought they were Braxton Hicks so I didn't think much of them).


----------



## ttc126

M2c, i totally remember the swollen bits from last time. Ugh!!! So yucky!!! I just can't wait to find out if you're in fact having a boy!!! Your u/s sure looked boyish... although your sickness seems like girl because of how similar it is to your dd :)

Spiffy, can't wait to find out if the opposite rule is true again!!!! :) I think it's cool took have intuition it might be a girl! My intuition was wrong last time :) lol!!!! I swore girl. But you know, as i was picking up some gender neutral stuff before we knew, and everything was very much boyish! 

We will be finding out ahead of time :) last time, dh found out at the scan. Then we did a little party to reveal where i opened a little outfit dh picked for baby :) this time we'll do the same, only dh will be surprisedand I'll find out at the scan :)

Spiffy, that's what happened to me at 25 weeks with ds! They did stop my contractions and they didn't get out of control like that again. I'm sure i would have delivered at 37ish weeks with ds if they hadn't induced me for the pre-e because i was already 2cm and 100% effaced at induction. Ds was also already below my pubic bone. My tailbone hurt so so so horribly for weeks! I kept telling my ob i felt like the baby was falling out. He said "no you don't!" Then the next appt a week later he checked me and said "Wow!!! That baby is extremely low!!!" Ugh. I was thinking "i told you!!!"


----------



## zephyr

Ttc it may of been baby! Ive felt babies that early before :p

im feeling pretty good. I dont like saying that too much though because I dont want this good run to end cos it is only a matter of time before I actually start feeling pregnant and start complaining :p
I dont know whether its because im busy with the twins so I dont notice or whether its because I vividly remember how rough my last pregnancy was and so this time feels better.
either way this has been the easiest pregnancy......fingers crossed baby is the same when he/she arrives.

im nervous about how fast the time is going. On the 5th ill have exactly 3 months to go!
I remember not long ago my neighbour said she had 3 months left and now she has 4 weeks!

hubby took the day off work today so he can help me go to our monthly multiple birth coffee meet.
I have to be there today, not quite sure how many more I can host after this tho as the one thing I cant do the more pregnant I get is leave the house alone with my monkeys.


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh! I think that must be what I'm getting - swollen ladybits!! I have been wondering why I've had a bit of discomfort down there but that would make sense lol!! Haha joys of pregnancy :/

Chinese gender predictor has been right both times for me :) x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I was 2cm dilated and 70% effaced at 35+5 weeks with my DS and he came a week later, so I bet you're right, you probably would have gone early without the induction. I really hope you don't have Pre-E this time, and you get to find out when your labor will start naturally!


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm feeling lots of big movements every day now, and can even feel baby from the outside! OH keeps missing it, though. D'oh! I've had a couple of mild Braxton Hicks in the last few days. It's all happening so much earlier than last time!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo it's lovely feeling baby isn't it. I'm feeling more and more movement on the outside. Still look forward to the big movements though.

So ladies with babies close in age are you getting a double pushchair? I'm searching at the mo! Not sure if side by side is best of a tandem? Also want one ideally that also turns into a single! To be honest it's driving me a bit nuts!

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

I think i will get a double stroller! They'll be 16-17 months apart so I'm sure I'll need it. Especially since ds isn't even crawling yet :)

I have a friend with twins and she got a stroller that's not side by side. She said it's much easier because the side by side is so bulky. 

I don't know what brands are in the UK but I'm looking at a Graco that the carseat snaps into front or back and then the back seat turns from a normal seat to a sit/stand for older tots...

https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/pages/ready2grow-classic-connect-lx-stroller-surrey.aspx


----------



## zephyr

I would definitely go tandem! We had a side by side and I hated it. 
I just got really annoyed with not being able to go on the bus, not fitting down Isles in shops etc felt like I was pushing a tank the worst part was we didnt even test to see if it fitted in our car Until after we brought it and it didn't :(

I don't know what brands you have there but we got a phil and teds dash with a toddler seat. 
Really glad we got it as the twins walk now so it can be used again as a single for the new baby.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Indie will be 18 months so I'm on the search. I think ill get a tandem one do I can get on the bus and in shops etc. I love the bugaboo donkey but it's side by side. Hmmmmm! Decisions! Decisions! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr I had a phil n teds sport I think but sold it ages ago. I've been looking at the phil and teds promonade. Trying to find places that stock them do I can check them out xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, our first two are 16 months apart, so we got the Babytrend Sit N' Stand with an optional back seat. So for a long time we just had DD in the seat in the back and DS in his car seat in the front, facing us. Once he got older, we had them both in their seats, and now that DD is older, we have the back seat turned into the sit n' stand bench so she can get in and out when she wants to.

When this baby comes, we'll go back to the same set-up, but with DS in the back and new baby in the car seat. DD will either walk, or if DH is with me, he can push her in an umbrella stroller.


----------



## zephyr

I've heard everybody loves the bugaboo donkey. It's very popular.

over here the mb duet is a popular side by side and everyone raves about it. In fact if anyone asks in the twins groups the majority of people have the duet and love it so I guess it depends on what brand you get as some side by sides are probably great.
im not sure if side by sides convert though. 
Definitely handy having the option to convert which is why I'd choose a tandem :p

would be good to be able to test them all out


----------



## Veronicaco

I've got the Phil and teds sport, I bought it in hopeful anticipation when I was pregnant with dd. It came with a free toddler seat and a friend had all the extras barely used so donated them too :) it's bulky but my maxi cosi cabriofix clips in too with an adapter and I have the ISOfix clip in base for my car which makes transfer quick and easy. I also have a buggy board that clips to the back in case dd decides she would rather stand and hold on.


----------



## Cangaroo

I have managed to never buy a pushchair. We were given a 2nd hand Graco one before DD was born, and by the time I'd realised how rubbish it was I was full time baby wearing! MIL still uses the Graco when she's babysitting. DD is reluctant to walk at times so I still wear her in a woven wrap on my back! I can't wait to have a snuggly newborn in a wrap again. :flower:

I have two friends with Phil & Ted's Sports. It's a great buggy and definitely what I would buy if I needed one.


----------



## zephyr

That's really cool you didn't use a pushchair Cangaroo. I'm probably going to be the same tbh. I cant imagine pushing a baby safely with a toddler on each side where we live. 
We live on a huge hill and the footpath has rails but long drops over the side then at the bottom of the hill its a main road.


----------



## VJean

We have the City Mini single and LOVE it! We'll be getting the City Mini double for sure. It's side by side, but is slim. It can fit thru a standard size door. I just love how easy the city minis fold and how light they are. When my DD is a little older we will probably get the toddler buggy board that goes on the single and I'll also wear baby quite a bit.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr it keep going back to the donkey. I think in duo mode it's only 72cm wide. It turns into a single. Decisions!

Veronica I bought the sport when Corban was a few months old as I knew I wanted more babies but unfortunately I fell preggo with the molar so ended up selling it. 

Cangaroo that's awesome! My back hurts to much wearing baby for too long. 

21 weeks today! Woooooo!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

:happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Gorgeous bump, M2C! :flower:

Well, the contractions are starting to pick up a little, now. Last night I had probably 5-6 of them while I was watching a movie. Not painful, but I know what they are and I know it will only get worse from here. But as this is my second time, I'm prepared for it and I know what's normal.


----------



## ttc126

Happy 21 weeks M2c! You look fantastic!!!!

Sorry about your contractions Spiffy :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy that's rubbish but like you say you know what to look for. 

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, You had an Irritable Uterus last time, too, didn't you? (Or am I thinking of someone else?)


----------



## ttc126

I did! I'm hoping it won't act up this time! It was seriously annoying and exhausting. My dr didn't seem to know much about it so i was on modified bedrest and got weekly fetal fibronectin tests and ultrasounds to monitor cervix length. My cervix did start changing toward 35 weeks but they weren't too worried at that point.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I got insanely lucky, because my OB actually had an Irritable Uterus in all of her pregnancies, so she knew exactly what I was going through. She also knew that even though it's exhausting and obnoxious, it usually doesn't cause dilation, so she never prescribed bed rest or anything. She just gave me a prescription for Nifedipine if the contractions got bad, and then had me do weekly NSTs starting at 36 weeks to make sure baby was handling the contractions okay.


----------



## Cangaroo

How are the contractions now Spiffy? Hope things are settling again.


----------



## Cangaroo

I have a poorly child. :nope: DD has been vomiting all morning. Hope I don't catch it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I hope your DD starts feeling better soon. :hugs:

The contractions aren't worse, but they aren't better either. I just get 6 or 7 a day, mostly in the evenings. But they don't hurt, so they're really not much of a nuisance right now. I know they will later on, when I'm getting them every 2-3 minutes for hours on end, but in this stage of pregnancy, they're very mild. :flower:

Well, my little boy turned 1 yesterday! Here are a few pictures from the party:
 



Attached Files:







Liam's birthday 9.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









Liam's birthday 5.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 2









Liam's birthday 8.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttc126

Canga, hope she feels better soon! 

Spiffy, happy bday to your adorable son! Goodness your kids are cute!!!! How exciting! And happy 22 weeks to you as well!!!


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy birthday to your DS, Spiffy! Looks like a lovely day.

DD seemed better after a 3 hour nap and I thought she was over the worst, but letting her eat dinner was a bad plan!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo hope she gets better soon and you don't catch it.

Spiffy happy birthday to your beautiful boy! What cheeky chops!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How are we all ladies? Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

I have DD's virus and feel all drained and queasy. I'm not vomiting, though, which in a way would be better as it would mean I could call in sick for a couple of days to properly recover! 

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm sorry to hear that you're sick now, too. :( I hope it passes quickly. :hugs:

As for me, I'm doing okay. My DS went the whole night without a bottle for the first time in his life, so I'm pretty excited about that! But we'll see tonight if it was a fluke or the beginning of better days. :winkwink:


----------



## zephyr

Im doing okay, seems third tri is rolling in with the usual complaints. Ahh well, I am lucky to have had it easy up until now. 

My lower back is so achy, been having headaches, tiredness has kicked in and been feeling a bit of nausea too which I found a bit weird but I have my midwife appointment today so ill talk to her then. 

I was craving cereal and ice cream for a while and ate it every night but now im back to not being able to enjoy cereal haha wtf. 

Ive ordered in 6 huge boxes of nappies, 1 for the baby and the rest for the twins and i want the courier to hurry up. 
Ive decided to give cloth a break till the baby is a few months old and hopefully the twins will both be potty trained by then.


----------



## zephyr

Cangaroo sorry you are sick :( hope it passes quick!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo sorry you got the virus I hope it passes quickly for you.

Spiffy that's mega news! Hope it's the start of something new! 

Zephyr it's mega your in the 3rd tri! Even though it does come with problems! Your that step closer to meeting bubs.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I guess it was just a fluke. :nope: He woke up to eat last night AND woke up early for the day. I was so tired this morning that I admit I left him to whine in his crib for a bit because I just couldn't get myself out of bed. :sleep:


----------



## ttc126

Hugs Canga :( Hope you feel better soon!

Zephyr, Congrats on 3rd tri!!! I'm so sorry you're having all the yuckiness that comes with it :(

Aww Spiffy! Hoping that the one night was at least the start of a new habit! Sorry he was up so early! I've done similar with my ds where I've put him for naps early etc ;)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ooooo spiffy! At least you know he can do it! I'm sure he'll get the hang of it soon.

So when are everyone's next a scans? (If anyone has anymore) or next midwife appointments?

Mine is in 2 weeks at 24 weeks. I'm curious to my weight gain so far!

I ordered myself some nursing vests and a nursing sleep bra. Gonna start getting a few bits each month. Excited!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

My next midwife appointment is today! Hehe mine cancelled because she was delivering a baby yesterday.

Spiffy hopefully he does that again soon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yay! Exciting. Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My next OB appointment is July 23rd, and then I'll have one more scan at 32 weeks to check on growth (standard routine if you've had a baby with IUGR), but I haven't scheduled that one yet, so I don't have a date right now.

Zephyr, I hope your appointment goes well!

M2C, that's great that you're building up your supply of things over time. I'm still planning on not BFing this time, so I won't need any nursing supplies. I have mixed feeling about it, but overall, I still feel relief when I think about my decision.


----------



## Cangaroo

Scan tomorrow morning!! So exciting. I'm not seeing the midwife again until September!

I need to go nursing bra shopping at some point, but might make do with what I have and go after the baby arrives.


----------



## Jess19

hi girls :hi: 
I have some major catching up to do! 

My next appointment is July 22nd. Im going to have a big long talk with the dr about my anterior placenta and the scar tissue from 2 c sections and a DNC. I have asked about risks from having prior c sections and they just kinda brush it under the rug. But now that I know that my placenta is anterior I have a feeling it might be an issue when they do the c section :( 
Im also going to push for another ultrasound for them to really look at my placenta and make sure everything is alright 

Oh I too need to do some shopping for some nursing bras!


----------



## zephyr

Appointment went well. Was kinda boring tbh lol measuring fine. Even my iron was okay! On the lower side of normal but still okay. every pregnancy I've had my iron is normally very low by now so I am really happy about this! 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Cangaroo.


----------



## zephyr

Oh I just checked my notes and apparently im measuring 30 weeks. She said everything was fine and didnt mention it so I guess its okay? 
Maybe that explains the lower backache already :p


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I've never used any nursing tops before so I thought I'd give some a try. I'll get my nursing bras later just thought I'd get a few sleep ones. It's your decision wether you fb or not. You know what is best for you and your baby. What happens if they think baby is measuring small at your 32 week scan?

Cangaroo Goodluck for this morning! Looking forward to seeing your scan. Are you finding out the sex? I'm going at 24 weeks only because she offered it! Would have had to wait till 28 weeks if not.

Jess why does an anterior placenta make a difference with a section(sorry if it's a stupid question) hopefully you get that scan and you can get some reassurance.

Zephyr glad all went well with your midwife. I guess if she was concerned about measuring 30 weeks she would have said. A few times I measured 3-4 cams bigger with Corban but they said seeing as the next time I usually levelled out they weren't concerned. 

Has anyone used reusable breast pads? I've always used disposable but I'm curious what the reusable ones are like!

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

22 weeks! Yeah! Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

It's a girl! We're so delighted. I've always wanted 2 girls, though of course we'd have been delighted with a boy too. Everything was perfect. The sonographer was fantastic- she showed us everything and was lovely.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, Cangaroo! How exciting! I bet your DD is thrilled! Now you're just gonna have to break it to her that you won't be using the name she picked, unless of course it's grown on you by now. :winkwink:

M2C, lovely bump! :flower: To answer your question, if baby is measuring small at the 32 week ultrasound, they'll continue to do ultrasounds every 1-2 weeks (depending on how small the baby is) and if at some point the growth is simply not enough, or stops completely, they would deliver me. But I have a feeling this baby will be nice and big like my DS, which is great, since I'll probably go early again.

Zephyr, I measured a little big with my DS for the later part of my pregnancy, and like I just said, he was a pretty good size for his gestation, so it might be that your bubs is a little on the bigger side. Although it could also just be amniotic fluid or baby's position in there. In fact, if you're having bad back pain, it seems likely that baby is just in a weird position right now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations! How lovely!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks spiffy! Hopefully bubs is like your ds so if it comes early it's a good size xx


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Canga!!!!! How exciting!!!!! 

M2c, I've used the reusable pads. I liked them lots better than disposable because they are so soft! I used the medela brand. I'll be getting some this time too!

Spiffy, if you don't want to breastfeed don't spend one second feeling guilty or second guessing. You know what works best for you and your family :) 

Zephyr, I'm sorry you're achey! Glad your appointment went well :)


----------



## Cangaroo

I had reusable breast pads as well, which were good. I liked LilyPadz too, buy they didn't last long as they lost their stick quite quickly.

We haven't decided on names- I wanted to wait until we found out gender before discussing properly! The name DD wants has grown on me, and I love the idea of her naming her sister, so we'll see!

The baby did not pose for photos so the pictures we got were rubbish!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's too bad you didn't get any good pictures! :( Now correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't your DD think she should be named Ruby?


----------



## Cangaroo

Yes. She's been convinced the baby was la girl named Ruby from the very start, which is strange as I have no idea where she's heard the name Ruby!


----------



## ttc126

That is so cute! I love that name :)


----------



## Cangaroo

It has definitely grown on me. We actually had a girl's name picked out months before I got pregnant, so it took a while to get my head around a different name. We still haven't decided for sure.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Could you use Ruby as a middle name? Or use Ruby as the first name and your other name as the middle name?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Think ruby is super cute! And even more so that your dd choose it xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffynoodles said:


> Could you use Ruby as a middle name? Or use Ruby as the first name and your other name as the middle name?

I think that's what we'll do- have Ruby as a first name and one of the names we'd already chosen as a middle name. We'll see!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats on the girl Cangaroo :)


----------



## luvymom

I've been m.i.a. too! Congrats Canga on the the girl! I sent hubby a list of names days ago and told him to send a list to me (he's out of town on work stuff). He hasn't sent a list or even said anything about my list! Men. But really I'm in no rush. We still have plenty of time. 

Can you ladies remind me when v-day is? Is it 23 or 24 weeks?


----------



## VJean

Cangaroo- yay!! Another little girl! Congrats!:pink:

I love the name Ruby, as well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, V-day is 24 weeks. :flower: As for names, I pretty much have to pick the names and DH just approves or vetoes them. I think next time around I'm going to make _him_ bring me the names and I'll approve or veto. It's a lot less work that way. :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I usually suggest the names too but DH did find corbans name. Our list do far is cooper and iya but unsure on middle names. Gonna keep searching but I do love those two names!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I love both of those names! There are actually several boys names that start with a "C" that I like, but because my last name begins with a "K" they always sound too choppy together, like "Clark Kent".

We still love Eden as a girls name, but neither of us really like our boys name all that much, but we haven't found anything we like better, either. This is how we felt about boy names when I was pregnant with our DD, and the way we felt about girl names when I was pregnant with DS, so it seems to be another sign pointing towards this baby being a girl. But we'll see. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I generally like boys names beginning with C! We like Cody and cory but this time cooper is winning! Corbans middle name is john after both our dad's who both passed away. DH wants to use the middle name john again but I dunno? I kinda like our first boy has it?! 

I soooooo wonder if it's a girly! All seems to be pointing that way for you! Be a shock if it's a boy! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and I think Eden is a beautiful name xx


----------



## Cangaroo

I've finally got photobucket working on my phone again, and to celebrate, here's DD practicing being a big sister! She's with my friend's 5 week old.

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1049.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, that's a lovely picture. :flower: I bet she's going to be an amazing big sister.

M2C, that's how we felt about DS having DH's name as his middle name. It's kind of a first son tradition in both of our families. DD has my mother's middle name as her name (since my niece already has my mother's first name as her middle name). So I think we'll continue to use family names as our middle names. I have three brothers and they all have family names as their middle names, but my middle name has no significance, and I kind of wish I had a family name, too.


----------



## Cangaroo

DD was named after two of her great grandmothers. DD2 was meant to be named after the other two sides of the family, so she may end up with two middle names if we go with Ruby so no one is left out!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well ladies, I took my 22 week bump shot, but instead of posting it alone, I want to show you a comparison between my 22 week bump with my DD (on the left) and my 22 week bump with this baby (on the right). 

Quite a difference! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks with Alia and #3.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jess19

Cangaroo what an adorable pic!! Love it!! 

Spiffy cute bump!! What a difference in bumps! 

Speaking of bump pics! Here's mine!! :)

[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/IMG_20140704_125150.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/IMG_20140704_125150.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cangaroo

I don't have any bump pics, but I finally caved yesterday and got out the maternity trousers! I've been managing with loose trousers under the bump up until now, but it was getting increasingly uncomfortable!

Lovely bump pics. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy indigo has my mum and Nan's middle namer so I'd like to keep middle names family names too. Wow the difference in your bumps you look great!

Jess you too look amazing!

Cangaroo what a cute pic!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, great bump! :flower:

It's funny, I was just laying in bed this morning thinking about how crazy it was that the 5 of us, me, Jess, M2C, Cangaroo, and Veronicaco all got our BFPs within days of each other, and all on the same thread, which is only more weird considering that it's been about 5 months since then, and only TTC and Dan-O have gotten BFPs on that thread since then.

Just kind of crazy that all 5 of us got lucky right at the same time!


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy that is crazy!!! Miss priss and baby Jan also got a bfp but it was chemicals :(

I remember i was so sad that wouldn't join you ladies in November! But that would have made the age gap 14 months so i kind of think it works out better this way for me. It's not quite as overwhelming to think of a 16-17 month gap especially since my son is not yet crawling or walking or pulling up on anything.

I've loved following the names discussion. Ds has my dad's name as a middle name. For this baby we have a girl name I'm very attached to but yet while i like a couple of boy names they're not "the name." It's so weird because i got so attached to my son's name i considered using it for a girl too...this time I'm super attached to my girl name. For me, I'm sure it doesn't mean anything for me though.

I think i kind of want a girl. If this pregnancy is a rough as my son's then it may be our last. It's sad because i always wanted a big family but it really would be a lot easier to be done if i had a boy and girl. I'd still be excited for a boy because I've loved having my ds but i just kind of think i lean a little more toward thinking a pink bump would be nice. 

Lately i haven't posted much. I've been feeling pretty gross. I found out Monday I'm already anemic. My hemoglobin was 11.3... should be 12-16. It's crazy because i was the exact same with my ds at this point. I'm kind of mentally preparing for a blood transfusion around September or earlier. I'll be 11 weeks this weekend!!!!! So happy!!!

Ok well I'm done rambling....Lol!!!! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I was just wondering how many weeks you were. (You need a ticker for those of us who's brains hurt when it comes to mental math :haha:). Almost out of the first tri already! :flower:

I realized after I posted that Babyjan and Misspriss also got BFPs but I guess I was just thinking of sticky babies at the time. :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I love there's a handful of us due together! Find it so exciting! 

Ttc yes! Get a ticker! Sorry you've not been feeling so great. Have you any morning sickness?

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Ok I'll get one as soon as I'm with a computer :)

Yes my morning sickness seems worse this past week even with the zofran :( I have a scopolomine patch to try but you have to wait 4 hours before driving or doing anything so i don't want to try it while I'm alone with ds. My hubby is working a 15 hour day today so definitely not a good day to try it. Ugh i haven't been able to eat anything today and i tried some soup earlier but coming back up left such an awful taste in my mouth :( I feel like every smell is magnified today. I can smell the handsoap in the kitchen from the front room and its just gagging me!!!! 

Bleh!!!! Rant over. I need to be thankful. I'm very very happy to be pregnant, very pleased I'm having strong symptoms because in my head that means everything is probably ok.

M2c, do you still have sickness?


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC, sorry to hear you're still so sick. It's so miserable! Hopefully won't be too much longer. We're you sick last time around?


----------



## ttc126

With my son i threw up every day until 25 weeks!!! Lol!!!! Please not that again!!!! But this time it's different I'm so nauseous. With my son I'd feel bad, get sick 1-2 times, then feel ok. This time I'm nauseous the majority of the time. Usually i throw up less on zofran but today was really bad :(

I do feel much better tonight though. It's about 9:30pm here so i am going to go do a few chores i couldn't get to earlier :)

Canga were you sick?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc yes I'm still throwing up! I had 24hr nausea and sickness with both indie and this pregnancy. I just had nausea on and off with Corban. I don't have constant nausea but throw up lunch and dinner still and anything I eat or drink in between. Indigos sickness went about 20 weeks so I dunno how long this will continue. It's horrible isn't it. Really takes it out of you. Hopefully it eases of for you soon honey.

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I was sick until 20 weeks with DD1. This time around I didn't vomit once and only felt sick until 12 weeks. I was amazed, having expected the same as last time. I really thought it was a boy, but nope! It's another girl. I hope your sickness settles much more quickly this time around. :hugs:

Sorry you're still sick M2C. It's so miserable feeling like that!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo it's crazy how pregnancys are so different. Specially as most say diff sexes create different affects. Certainly not for you! My sickness is similar to indies and makes me think girl but I guess it can mean nothing! 

Xx


----------



## ttc126

Aww m2c, I'm so sorry you're still sick! I hope it stops soon! 

Canga glad this time has been better for you! 

Today I've woken up feeling much better than yesterday. Very glad. Dh let me sleep in as well so i think that helps. :)


----------



## Jess19

TTC and M2C so sorry you girls arent feeling so good :( That stinks


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry you ladies are still dealing with MS. :(

I was bummed to actually get MS this time around, but still SO grateful that it only lasted a few weeks. And though I was miserably nauseous, I never actually threw up. So I can't complain much.

M2C, I keep thinking you're having a girl, but then I remember how boyish your scan pic looked, and so now I just have no clue for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies! Xxx

Spiffy I know! I think girl cause of my ms but boy cause of babies face! I dunno!!!!!

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Sorry you're still not over the sickness ladies!! Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Got ticker :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica how's you? Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

I'm good thanks! Not sleeping well but can't really complain about that :) only 1 week til v-day so just can't wait to hit that milestone :) still yet to see my specialist about my risk of second tri miscarriage due to my bicornuate uterus but I'm booked in for when I'm 26 weeks so that's really reassuring!! :|
My mums coming for just over a month this week, although not staying with me so I'm am hoping to start a load of sorting out of baby girl stuff for car boot and starting shopping for the boy! 
We have a maybe name finally, just the one! Same as last time so we will probably end up using it. It's really growing on me and it goes with dd's name nicely and our ridiculous surname lol.
On the down side Dh took dd to see his sh*tbag mother yesterday - first weekend he hasn't worked in weeks and we had a spare couple of hours while I bleached the floors at home. He turned up and she had a go at him about how long it had been since he last visited (maybe a month), dd wouldn't even go near her because if the atmosphere so, MIL cried and left to go out. As soon as she was gone dd was fine playing with grandad and having a nice time. Makes me so cross that she can't see how her behaviour affects everyone and why no one ever wants to see her. Even FIL is fed up poor chap!! :(


----------



## Veronicaco

It feels a bit like we are into that lull, scans out of the way and just plodding on really! We need a q and a session ;) I will start.....
How many kids do you have?
How many do you want?
Will you reach that goal/have you exceeded it? 

I want 2/3 probably 2 and then I would like to foster when mine are a bit older. 
So hopefully after this one out little family is complete ;) x


----------



## Cangaroo

Have your contractions settled, Spiffy?

Veronucacom We have one child so far. We are probably only going to have two, so I suspect this is my last pregnancy. We may adopt at some point in the future, but that wouldn't be for at least 5 years. I have a very good friend who is about to adopt a little girl- she has matching panel tomorrow. I am so excited for her!


----------



## zephyr

I wanted a big family, wasnt sure on the number. I have 5, soon to be 6.
Even this time we said this was our last and it most definitely is but I'd love to have more but don't want to go through another pregnancy so we have talked about fostering later on in the future when our younger kids are a bit older.


----------



## ttc126

Veronica, so sorry about your dh's mom. What an awful way to act!!! :hugs:

I really wanted 4-6 kids. I honestly don't know if we'll be able to have more after this. The thing is I need blood transfusions while pregnant but having a bunch of them is not ideal. Last time i developed one antibody but every time you get a transfusion there's a 1 in 5 chance of a reaction. So if i need more than one before delivery i think i may not have more. If i get preeclampsia again i may not want to try again. But we really don't know how everything will go. So I've got to be positive :)


----------



## Jess19

Veronicaco sorry to hear about your MIL :( that really stinks. 
My MIL is a bit out of control at times. We are going over her house today, its the first time we have seen her in months (she lives like 6 miles away) DH called her when we found out gender and she never returned his phones call....she must not care, whatever. I dont care either :(

As for me:
DH has a daughter, she will be 12 next month 
I have a son from my first marriage, he's 8
We have Charlotte together and this new little one on the way 
Total of 4. This is our last. 
This was our goal :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica I'm sorry about your mil. So silly! Your poor dd. I'm looking forward to v day but third tri more so.

So I have Corban 3 and indigo 1. 
We want 4 so I'm gonna try to wait until this one is about 1 to try again.... But I do get broody far to quickly! Oops!
Once my brood are older I'd love to foster too but I'd only want babies/toddlers but we will see what happens. 

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My contractions are still about the same, about 5-6 a day, but I know from last time that they will get more frequent as my uterus grows. Thanks for asking. :flower:

Veronicaco, I'm sorry your MIL is so difficult. Mine can be a bit pushy at times, and likes to make comments about people (including me) behind their backs instead of confronting them about it, but I know I could have it much worse.

As for me, we have a 2 year old DD, a 1 year old DS, and so this will make 3. We want 4 for sure, but always talk about 4-6 with the possibility of more. We're kind of on a "whatever the Lord wants to bless us with" plan, who knows really. :flower:

Also, since you mentioned being in a lull, I was also thinking about that the other day, so I set milestones for myself to keep it from dragging. So here's mine:

24 weeks - V-Day
27 weeks - Third tri
32 weeks - Growth scan
36 weeks - The gestation I had my DS at, and when I'm expecting this one to come around.

What are your milestones to pass the time?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I'm 24 weeks v day and midwife
27 weeks third tri (yes)
28 weeks midwife
Then I'm not sure!
41-42 weeks baby!!!! Hehe! I'm hoping not to go over but to be honest I expect it!

Soon we will be in double numbers on the countdown so I'm looking forward to that too! 

Xxx


----------



## luvymom

Wow, I am way behind. Here's my info. 

Looking forward to V-Day and 3rd trimester. 


This will be baby #5, but pregnancy #11. I have 3 boys and this will make 2 girls. I've always wanted a large family. I hope to be blessed with more. I never wanted to put a number on it. Like Spiffy, we want whatever God blessed us with. With my track record, I how for more but never really know if I will get to. The thought of when I do have to say "I'm done", makes me sad.


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks guys! I don't actually have anything to do with my mil anymore, she's just so awful - a toxic personality. 

I set myself milestones too as these weeks drag!! So v-day (Sunday), 3rd tri, then I'm looking forward to September, i will be 30 weeks. After that there are a lot more appointments and getting ready so it goes a bit faster x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymom sorry to hear you've had 11 pregnancys. Must be a worry time for you.

Veronica can't believe v day is Sunday for you! Not long now!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, that must have been hard to have had so many losses. I remember you saying that some of them were as late as 15 weeks, too, right? But at least you should be in a safe zone by now with this baby. :hugs:

Ugh, my DY has had an upset tummy and a killer diaper rash these past few days, and it's been rough. :( By the end of the day yesterday, he was just laying on the floor with his diaper off, crying, but unwilling to move around because it just hurt his poor rash too much. I've tried creams, ointments, powder, and essential oils already. Do any of you ladies have any tried and true methods for getting rid of diaper rash?


----------



## Krippy

Coconut oil for diaper rash... My little guy is going through the exact same thing right now. 

Sorry for my absence lately just feeling quiet and stalking. I do keel track of everyone though &#128521;


----------



## ttc126

I used a mixture of cornstarch and Vaseline to clear up a really bad rash on my ds. Zinc oxide (just plain they sell it at Walgreens) works well.


----------



## Veronicaco

Air, keeping it dry as possible and metanium is supposed to be good but I've not had any experience of it personally xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, seeing as I don't have Vaseline or metanium right now, I'll see how coconut oil works (I put some on him before his nap, so we'll see how it looks when I change him again later). Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ttc126

I hope he feels better soon! My son always gets this horrible rash and runny tummy when teething. It's awful. I feel for your poor little guy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy that sounds ouchy! Poor bubba! I'd say air it out as much as possible. We use sudocrem but mine haven't had nappy rash too bad so I'm not much help. Hope the coconut oil helps sooth him.

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

We always used metanium for nappy rash. Hope it clears quickly! 

DD is in her own bed in her own room voluntarily for the third night in a row! We've always co-slept, though she's largely been on a mattress on the floor next to the bed lately. It looks like she's decided to move out, finally! It will be much easier co-sleeping with just the new baby; I wasn't sure how it would work with both of them in bed. Fingers crossed this is going to continue!


----------



## luvymom

Spiffy, cornstarch by itself has worked great for me. Also beaudroux butt paste had always worked great too. It's so sad when they have such sore bums.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. Luvymom, I've tried the butt paste already with no success. He just keeps having a little diarrhea that keeps the rash from fully healing.

I did, however, use the coconut oil on him all day today, and even though it doesn't look a lot better, he hasn't been in as much pain as yesterday, so that's good!


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy- how's your DS? Hope he's feeling better.

I'm tired after being woken by a massive storm last night! It was very loud.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for asking. His rash was pretty much gone yesterday morning, but there is something definitely going on with him because his sleep has been horrid! And I mean, worse than a newborn. :( Last night he woke up every 5-10 minutes for most of the night, with a couple of 45 minute stretches, and that was it. By 4am, I completely broke down and was in hysterics, just sobbing, and loud enough to wake up DH. However, once he was awake, he quickly jumped out of bed, grabbed the kids' monitors and told me to get some sleep while he went out to the couch so I could have some peace and quite. So thanks to him I ate least got 3 hours of sleep at the end of the night. But I'm just not sure what I'll do if he's as bad as that tonight again, too. :nope:


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy I'm so sorry...that sounds miserable! I hope things resolve soon so he can go back to sleeping and you can get rest!


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy- that sounds awful! At least your DH took over so you got a little sleep in the end, but you must be feeling so exhausted today. I hope he sleeps much better tonight.


----------



## Veronicaco

How's the little one doing spiffy? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

He's doing better now (I think). I'm not sure what the problem was, though. Last night started out bad, with a lot of crying and whining, and my DH offered to do the whole night shift so that I could get some sleep, which was awesome of him. However, after I fed him a bottle at 11:30pm, as we were going to bed, he slept the rest of the night! So it's just me he hates. :haha: No, I really am glad that both DH and I got to sleep, though. :flower:

How are you ladies doing? It's been a little quiet lately. I guess most of us are just waiting to hit V-Day.


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad he's feeling better and you got some sleep, Spiffy!

I'm doing well. Loving the big wriggles and seeing my belly move. :) We're still debating naked with DD. Sometimes she liked Ruby, sometimes she likes the family name we picked, and there was a day last week when she wanted to call the baby Butter! :dohh: Has anyone else been discussing names?


----------



## Veronicaco

Lots of name discussion by me, Dh hates talking about it but I said last night he needs to seriously start thinking as we have 3.5 months to go and only have one name on our maybe list and that is it!! I love the name and would happily use it - it goes with dd's name and our surname plus it's not a 'common' name it's pretty unusual so ticks all te boxes for me. :)

Hope ds is better spiffy and it was just a blip, there's so much going on in their little bodies and minds and they can't tell us it makes it so frustrating sometimes !

It's v-day for me :) yes!!! Can't believe I'm finally here :) countdown to third tri woooooooooooooo :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy V-day, Veronicaco! Now you have me intrigued about your possible baby name. Are you okay telling us? (I know some people like to keep it under lock and key. That's what we're doing with our family and friends.)

Cangaroo, that's hilarious that your daughter wanted to name the baby Butter. My nephew wanted to name his little sister "Scissors". :haha:

As for us, we're still set on Eden for a girl, but we're still not totally sold on our boy name. I keep looking through name lists, but nothing really jumps out at me, that also happens to meet DH's requirements of having a good meaning. Kind of hoping my intuition is right and it's a girl, so we won't have to worry about it! Otherwise we might have a nameless boy for the first few days. :dohh:


----------



## Cangaroo

DD likes our chosen name today, which is Suzanna Christine, honouring the two branches of the family we didn't name DD after. She wants to call the baby "Suzie Sue", though, which is cute! I wonder how long until she changes her mind again... Can't believe how much say we're letting a 3 year old have in this! :haha: 

Eden is a really pretty name. 

I've been washing DD's old baby clothes today! I managed to get most of the stains out (she was a refluxy baby due to her tongue tie which was never snipped), but I've managed to bleach a dress slightly around the neckline. I think I may dye it if it looks too bad when dry as it's a really lovely dress! We have so many summery newborn clothes. I think I'll just be adding tights and long sleeved vests as I can't bare to not re-use them!

I've also got Christmas dresses already for DD1 and DD2:
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1074.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, those dresses are gorgeous! I bet it will be so fun to dress them up in them come Christmas time. :cloud9: I like Suzanne Christine as a name, too. Hopefully whichever name you decide to use, DD will be okay with. :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

I like Eden for a girl! I know an Eden who has a brother called Noah if you likes biblical feel for names :)

I really like the name Eran (eh-run) which is our maybe name. Still hunting for ideas though :) 

Suzanna is a lovely name too, what cute dresses too :) xx


----------



## luvymom

DH just finally mentioned some names he likes to me last night. They are okay but not my fave. Jane and Kate. Our other kids' names are more unique (Indiana, Gage, Blakely, Rockwell) so I don't really think those fit well with the others. I told him to add more to his list. Though I'll still consider them and see if they grow on me. ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I think Eran is a fun unique take on the more traditional Aaron. I like unique names, too, but most of them don't fit with DH's requirments.

Luvymom, I like your kids names. I especially like Indiana, because it just makes me think of Indiana Jones, which was a favorite movie growing up. :flower: But I agree, Jane and Kate don't quite fit with the others, though they're not bad names by themselves.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica yay for v day! Exciting. Won't be long till we are in the third tri. I think eran is a lovely name. Are you going to use a middle name?

Spiffy I think Eden is gorgeous. Think it's a super girly name. If it's a boy you could call it blue!?!? Hehe!!!

Cangaroo those dresses are far too cute. I'm already sooooo excited about Christmas!!!! Name is great too and specially that dd wants to call her suzie sue. I have got down some of the mini pink and blue clothes from the loft and I'm itching to wash and sort them.

Lucymom I also agree that jane and Kate don't quite for in with your names. My DH was swayed by indigo as it's shortened to indie like Indiana jones! Hehe!

We started talking about names the other night too. We both love iya and also think cooper is our top boys choice. Just trying to think of second names. DH found jorin which means second born son. He also likes it as it sounds like john (corbans middle name and both our dad's names who we both lost to cancer) I'm on the fence about it.... I dunno. Girls middle names I'm not sure either. 

I have the midwife tomorrow! Woo!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I like Jorin, but maybe that's because it sounds like my name, which is Jordyn. :winkwink: I have my 24 week appointment on Wednesday. :flower:

So last night I had weird pregnancy dream. In my dream, I was pregnant with triplets, but they had started out at quintuplets, but two had stopped growing at 16 weeks. My water broke (which it's never done on it's own, so I was super excited) and so I went to the doctor, but before he would admit me to the hospital, I had to go to some sort of class where we had to take a test, and I was so mad, because the other students were all cheating and I had honestly tried my hardest. Then finally I went to the hospital and got put in a room next to one of my old friends who was also delivering a baby. I never did give birth that I can remember. :dohh: Gotta love those preggo dreams! :haha:


----------



## ttc126

I am loving hearing all of these sweet names! 

I had my 12 week appointment this morning :) Heard baby's heartbeat right away and it was 164 :)

I got in a teensy bit of trouble. I've lost more weight even with the zofran so she wants me back in 2 weeks for a growth scan and weight check. But they only had an appointment 3 wks away so i took it and thought well good an extra week to try to gain something! 

Can't believe you all are hitting 24 weeks!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I've only had two dreams while pregnant which were about getting a BFP but they were with my molar and mc. I think it's soooo strange I don't dream of my pregnancys!

Dunno if cooper jorin goes?

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc that's great news about your scan. Not so much on your weight loss. From 7 weeks to 16 weeks I gained 2lb. Not sure until my midwife appointment tomorrow how much I've gained. Are you throwing up? Hope it passes for you soon. At least there on the case and keeping an eye on you.

Have you thought about nsmes yet?

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

We're back to Ruby today, buy only if we call her "Ruby Roo"... 3 year olds are hard work! I love hearing about all the names. It is hard to decide on a name everyone likes which fits in with the other family members' names. One of the misgivings I have about Ruby is that it doesn't seem to fit with DD's name (Isabella) well. Suzanna/Suzie fits better.

M2C, I'm super excited about Christmas too. I've already started shopping... I want to get it done early as I know come November/December I'll be rather preoccupied!

For what it's worth, I think Cooper Jorin goes quite well.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, congrats on hitting that awesome 12 week mark! Sorry to hear you've been losing so much weight. :( I only gained like 5lbs in the first 18 weeks, but am now up 14lbs, so it's really picking up now. In fact, if there was a way I could give you some of my weight, I'd happily do it! :haha:

M2C, I just have weird dreams all the time, whether I'm pregnant or not. So naturally, when my dream actually involves being pregnant, it's always weird, too. :dohh:

Cangaroo, that's a cute picture of your DD. :flower: My kids' names are Alia and Liam, so Eden fits in really well, I think. Still can't find a boys name that does, though!


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh, and DD has been doing more big sister practice. We had a lovely day! https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1078_1.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I wondered if you accidentally posted the wrong picture in your other post, since she was by herself in it. :haha: It was still cute, though. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Photobucket did something weird- there must have been a duplicate link as that wasn't the photo I was on when I copied the link! I tried it twice, and then re-uploaded it to get a different link. :shrug: The other photo it posted was from 2 years ago and I hadn't looked at it since!


----------



## VJean

Love all this baby name talk! The names y'all have picked are great! It kind of makes me wish we hadn't decided on a name already, but then again, I'm glad it to have it taken care of. I've already started ordering customized items and baby's name is already in his room. 

I've been pretty quite lately. I'm still so tired! Mostly from work (I start my day at 6 am), but chasing after a 1 y/o doesn't help either! I also find 2nd tri extremely boring. I found out baby's sex at 12 weeks, my nursery is almost done, our name us picked, the closet is stocked....now I just wait! :coffee: 

My 28 week appointment is next Friday (a few days early, but my ticker is off). And it's a terrible appointment. I have to do the glucose test, get my rhogam shot, get my whooping cough shot and do the routine 28 week blood tests (iron, etc). It's going to be miserable! I also have a 4D ultrasound coming up, but I haven't scheduled it yet. 

I can't believe I will be moving to third tri in a few weeks!

I don't post much, but I've enjoyed reading and keeping up with you ladies!


----------



## ttc126

Wow V Jean!!!! Congratulations on being nearly 3rd tri!!!!! Hope your appointment isn't too terrible :)

I do have some names.... I'm super secretive but I'll share them here :) A girl will be Kinlyn and a boy we're not totally sure but leaning towards Deke or Kolt. My son is Kade so I want another boy name to fit. I'm convinced it's another boy, but dh insists girl :) 

Spiffy, Eden is lovely and goesso well with Alia and Liam :)

Loving all of your creative names m2c :) especially Iya :)

Ruby is so cute Canga! Though i agree Suzanna goes better :) Your lo is so cute!!!! 

Bleh!!!! I'm so sick tonight! I know I need to shut up my whining. I'm so worried because dh won't be here because of work the next 3 days. Worried about coping. Especially since I'll need to empty the pale and wash the diapers. Tempted to do disposables for a bit... but too blah to go out and buy them. Lol!!!!

Spiffy, last night i dreamed that i cut open my stomach and saw a baby boy in there! So bizarre!!!! Your dream made me laugh!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, I'm not looking forward to my 28 week appointment either. :nope: I don't do very well with needles, and have nearly passed out a few times getting my blood drawn, so I always dread it. I'm thinking about bribing my younger brothers to come with me so they can play with my kids in the waiting room, so I'm not stressing out about that on top of everything else. I also think second tri is pretty boring, especially when you're not finding out the gender. Roll on third tri where things get exciting! :haha:

TTC, sorry you're still so sick. :( I feel very fortunate that my morning sickness only lasted a few weeks. I don't know how you ladies manage it for months. I'd be whining all the time if it were me!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo what a lovely picture!

Vjean lovely to hear from you! It sounds like your good to go. Sorry your 28 week appointment doesn't sound so good but at least you have a 4d scan coming up. My 28 week appointment is mid august but I only need to have my bloods done and I'll book my whooping cough jab too. Yay to the third tri! 

Ttc we are very hush hush with names too. Only ever share with a few! Kinlyn is lovely. Both boys names are nice too and all go with kade I think. I think my DH would love the name kade. Sorry your feeling so icky. I know the first part I felt so awful if cry a whole bunch! DH cooked a lot of meals then as I couldn't face it. Moan away lovely as we understand!!!! 

I had my midwife appointment and all is well. I've lost a kg so now I'm 57kg (56kg before falling) midwife wasn't worried though. Bubbas heartbeat sounded awesome! She said it was laying like a little bannana (transverse) not that it matters at the moment. Spoke a little more about a home birth! Eek! 

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Aww!!! So happy you had a nice appointment!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Hope you get your lovely homebirth :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thank you honey! I'm hoping I'll feel comfortable enough to do it. I think in my head I'm prepared for it. Eek!!!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I forgot to say that I love your baby names, TTC! We are also keeping our names secret from almost everyone this time around, which is also nice because there's no stress to come up with a boys name that we both love right away, either.

M2C, I'm glad things went well with the midwife today. I hope you get your homebirth and that it's just the way you hope it will be. I know my good friend really loved her homebirth. I always say that I would definitely have a homebirth...if I could still have my epidural. :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I actually know anyone whose had a homebirth. Corban said he wants me at home rather than hospital. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That's meant to be I don't know anyone whose had a homebirth!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I figured that's what you meant. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So have any of you ladies heard of the baking soda gender test? (I think it's called bicarbonate of soda in the UK) Supposedly you put some in a cup and then pee on it and if it fizzes and foams up it means boy, and if nothing really happens, it means girl. I got bored and my old POAS addiction jumped at the thought of peeing on something :haha: so I did it just now and no fizzing!

So now I want to know what results the rest of you will get (especially those of you who already know the gender)! :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

I haven't tried it and we don't have any bicarbonate of soda, sorry! 

I ate too much cake. Bleurgh.


----------



## ttc126

Lol!!!! I tried earlier today and it fizzed a little. With ds it fizzed a LOT so idk...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I'm not sure if I mentioned or not, but they gave me a video of my 20 week ultrasound. Well, just a bit ago, my DD was looking at my picture from the ultrasound, and I thought, "Hey, I should show her the video and see if she likes that at all." So I was watching it, and even though the tech didn't check for the gender until after she'd stopped recording, I totally saw it!!! :dohh:

It's definately a boy! :shock: I seriously was so convinced it was a girl! But really, there's no denying it, is there? But maybe it's for the best that I found out, because I think I was actually really excited for it to be a girl, and am feeling just a little disappointed now that I know DD won't have a sister close in age. :(

Guess I better get cracking on that boy's name...
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20140722_163003.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc126

Oh my gosh spiffy!!!!!! It does look boy for sure!!!! Are you going to tell dh? 

Congrats hon!!!!!! You made an adorable baby boy last time this little guy will be no different :)


----------



## luvymom

Oh my goodness! Definitely a boy! Congrats! I'm kind of surprised the tech didn't catch that she had that on the video. Are you upset she had that on there? Are you doing something fun to tell the hubby?


----------



## zephyr

Congrats spiffy! Definitely looks like a boy. 
Probably a silly question but is there any chance it could be the cord?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I don't think it's the cord, because it got flashed a few times and it never looked connected to anything else. As for telling DH, I'll give him the option to stay team yellow if he still wants to, but I'm sure he'll want to know if I know.

I guess I didn't realize how attached I had gotten to the idea of another little girl, because all of the sudden this evening, I just broke down and cried for almost an hour. I literally feel like I'm mourning the little girl I'm not going to have. I was so in love with the name Eden, and I just pictured DD having a little sister, which I never had, and it all seemed so perfect. I feel horrible for saying this, but right now, I just feel like I have absolutely no bond with this little boy, and still want my girl so badly.

I'm now extremely glad that I found out, and didn't have this reaction at the birth. I would feel even worse. :cry:


----------



## ttc126

Oh Spiffy!!!! I'm so sorry! Those are totally normal feelings and do not mean you love this baby any less or have any less of a bond. It's just a shock to think one thing for so long and find out something different.

You know, it's hard to tell a lot of times whether you're seeing what you think on a scan. I'm almost thinking you should verify with your ob that it's really NOT the cord....


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I'll be able to verify at my 32 week growth scan, but I'm pretty sure that's little boy parts, I'm seeing.

I told my DH tonight, and he surprised me by saying, "I actually feel kind of disappointed." It was sort of nice to not be the only one that felt that way. But after talking through my emotions and getting it all out, I feel a little better. Plus, we came up with a name that we both like, so for now he has a name, and that definitely helps. So our name for the time being is Asher. I've liked it for quite a while, but I've seen how it's moving up popularity lists, and so I had put it aside, but DH and I both decided that if we really like a name, we shouldn't let that deter us. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

That's great!!!! I'm glad you don't feel alone and that your dh was understanding :hugs:

I actually love the name Asher :) It goes really well with Alia and Liam too!!! 

I bet in a few days you'll be very excited for your little guy :) Don't feel bad or pressure yourself if you feel disappointed. Most of it is hormones I'm sure and you're such a sweet person and a fantastic mom.

Hugs!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my goodness! That certainly looks like a little boy! At least you can double check at your growth scan. There's nothing wrong with being upset.... I think you kinda plan round these thoughts. At least you can name him and bond with him. Asher is a great name and goes lovely with your bubbas names.

No baking soda here but I'll try get some in the weekly shop!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Vday! Yay! X


----------



## Cangaroo

Congratulations Spiffy! We saw that view at my USS several times before they formally checked for gender and I definitely didn't see anything that looked like boy parts. I was looking as well! Sorry you're disappointed, though I think that's a completely understandable reaction. You had got used to the idea of a girl, so it's natural to take some time to readjust to to the idea of a boy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Vday bumpy! Thrown up breakfast this morning which hasn't happened in weeks! Feeling awful and a bit sad! Xx


----------



## VJean

Aww Spiffy! I saw your post in 2nd Tri so I had to pop in here... :hugs: I think I am more disappointed for you that the potty shot was in the video! Either the tech didn't think about it, or probably thought our untrained eye wouldnt pick that up....little do they know how much time we spend on google analyzing ultrasound pics from 10 weeks on! :haha:

I'm very excited for you to be team BLUE with me!! And I'm not sure if you remember, or if I mentioned it here, but I CRIED...straight up bawled my eyes out when I found out our baby was a boy. :nope: I had my heart set on another baby girl and my DD to have a sister. I even already had matching sister outfits! Our DTD timing was perfect for a girl and the biologist in me is still trying to figure out how we ended up with a boy! :shrug: But now, 3 months later I am so happy this baby is a boy. My older kids are from my previous marriage so I excited that my new DH will have a son and a daughter. My DD is a D-I-V-A, and now I can continue spoiling her without having to worry about having to buy 2 of everything (Ex: When we go to Disney World's Bibbity Bobbity Bootique). I have my princess and DH has his little golfer. I really couldn't be happier and I never would have thought I would feel this way a few months ago! It's ok to morn for what you could have had for your DD, but your son is going to love having a litle brother. My older boys are less than 2 years apart and it was perfect growing up!

And I love the name Asher. It fits very nicely with your other children's names!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, VJean. It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who has felt this way. I'm also glad to know that you're feeling so much better about having a boy. I think it was the best thing that could have happened for me to find out right now, because now I have another 3-4 months to fall in love with this boy before he's born, and not just be in shock in the delivery room, fully expecting a girl.

So sorry you're still dealing with sickness, M2C, but totally cute bump! I'll have to take one tomorrow. And happy V-day!

And as for the baking soda test, I think I proved yesterday how unreliable that is! :dohh:

Well, I feel much better this morning about everything. And it's funny, because I actually did have a dream a few weeks ago that I had Alia, Liam, and another little boy that looked kind of like Liam, and in the dream I realized that he must be my third child. But of course I just brushed it off as a crazy pregnancy dream. So I guess my body was trying to warn me! :winkwink:

Well, I have my OB appointment this afternoon. Please send my kids good, well-behaved vibes, since their office is always backed up in the afternoon and sometimes you feel like you're waiting forever!


----------



## ttc126

Happy VDay m2c!!!!!!!!!!! ;)

Love your little bump! So sorry you're sick again today :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So it's kind of funny, this morning I've been feeling the strongest kicks from him that I've ever felt, and I could actually feel his little foot with my hand. It's like he's having a party in there, saying, "Yay! They don't think I'm a girl anymore!" :haha:


----------



## Jess19

Oh Spiffy I cant believe that you found out gender that way :( In a way it must be disappointing but I can see how it turned out for the best, given the feelings that you and DH both have/had. I love the name that you guys picked! Do you have a middle name to go with it yet? 

Speaking of ultrasounds, I had one yesterday. Totally unexpected! 
The Dr was having a hard time finding LO heartbeat and was just like "how about we just send you down for a quick ultrasound!" And of course I didnt argue that lol 
Everything is good with baby and while the tech was scanning I asked her to double check gender, due to the uncertainty from the last scan. We are most def having a girl!! 
I feel so much better knowing for sure. Now I feel like I can plan and really start to get ready for LO! 
Although I was a bit disappointed, because I was certain that the last tech was wrong, I am happy that we are having a girl! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, how fun that you got an unexpected ultrasound! And I'm glad you know for sure that you're having a little girl, now. Not knowing at all is much easier than thinking you know but not being sure! In fact, a lady on second tri told me I should double check with my doctor that my baby really is a boy, since she's seen people with obvious "penis" shots find out it was just the umbilical cord. I seriously doubt it in my case, but I hate having any seed of uncertainty! :dohh:

As for a middle name, we were going to use Robert, since it was my DH's grandfather's name, who passed away two years ago, but my SIL mentioned a few months ago that if there baby is a boy, they might use Robert, so now I think I'll wait (she finds out next Thursday!) and decide after I see what she does. I never told her we wanted to use Robert, though, so no hard feelings if that's what she picks. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

The being uncertian sucks :( Im a control freak so if if there's any chance for gender error it drives me nuts not being able to take care of it (so to speak) lol probably part of the reason for me wanting to know in the first place. 

Robert was my grandfather name! and my borthers middle name. love it! 
Yeah, I wou;d probably wait it out too. Esp if she has mentioned liking it and using it. Hate to "step on anyones toes" when it comes to names. Thats no fair play haha! 
Have I told you girls about the incident with my brother in law over the girls name that we liked???


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nope, you haven't told us. Please do!


----------



## Jess19

Oh well then, let me tell you! :)

It was a few months ago, we were at my bro and sis in laws for theirs twin boys birthday. We were talking about baby names. My BIL mentioned the name Frank to someone. I was like " Oh we kinda like that name, I like Frankie for a girls name, her full name Francis, its my pick for a girls name!" He then got all hot headed and proclaimed that "Thats HIS name, for a boy and he'll shun me from the family if I (we) use it! I argued with him that I thought he was done having kids?! They have 4 (A DD, DS and twin boys) the tiwns being the last. They made it clear that they were done having kids when they found out they were having twins. His reply was "He doesnt care and thats HIS name and that we cant use it!" 
Im just like screw him! He had 3 chances to use it and he didnt, if that name ment SO much to him then he would have used it! \
But now that name causes drama and I want to stay away from it :( ugh but I like it SO much!! Francis is my dads middle name. My BIL wanted to use it because its his and DHs great grand father. 
So now I must find a new favorite :( easier said than done


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, that's so childish of him! I can't believe he'd rather no on use it, than let you use it. :growlmad: My favorite name for a girl used to be Lily, and my brother used it for his daughter, but in my case it was different, because my DH didn't like it that much, and so I'm just glad someone got to use it.

Well, I just got back from my appointment. I'm measuring 27 weeks right now! However, my OB said that baby is kind of up high right now, so that skews it a little. I went ahead and scheduled my 32 week growth scan as well, so it'll be September 17th. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

I know, I was over it until I wrote the post than I got upset again lol but that might be due to the horrible day that Im having :( I just broke down and cried in the grocery store because they were sold out of doughnuts! I REALLY wanted a doughnut! 

Are they doing an ultrasound at your 32 week appointment Spiffy?

My next appointment is on Aug 19th. The dr I saw said that we might be scheduling the c section on that date. Its also my glucose testing appointment :( ugh I have to drink that yummy orange drink and wait an hour.....fun fun!


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy you hit your V Day mark tomorrow!!!!! :happydance:

How have your contractions been? 
I've been having some lately, BH I believe. Either way, it sucks lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I totally understand the doughnut thing. I cried once because we went out of our way to go to a restaurant that served fried zucchini, and when we got there, they said they no longer served it. The funny thing is, as soon as they said that, DH looked over at me with this terrified look on his face, because he knew what was coming. :haha:

Yeah, I'll be having an ultrasound at 32 weeks. It's kind of standard practice around here if you've had a previous baby with IUGR, since your odds go up of having it again. I'm pretty sure this boy is already a chunk, but I like having the ultrasound, so I don't fight it. :winkwink: Plus, since it's likely that this boy will come a little early, it's nice to have the reassurance that he's already a good size. My DS was 5lbs already at my 32 week scan with him, so I had no worries that he'd be okay if he came a little early.

The contractions still aren't very bad. I get somewhere between 4-8 a day, which is very light compared to what I know it'll be like later on. They don't hurt though, but they do make me feel really breathless, which is uncomfortable.


----------



## ttc126

I hope you ladies don't mind a hormonal vent...you all are who I'm closest to on here plus don't really have anyone to talk to irl right now....

I'm having a really hard time. First I'm having horrible nightmares about birth this time. I know I've mentioned the bad time i had with my son before but one thing that happened was I hemorrhaged 3 weeks postpartum due to placenta accreta. Ok so i have horrible dreams about hemorrhaging to death. I also have had full blown breakdowns about it in the daytime. I worry about leaving my ds and this new baby alone. :( I'm tearing up now even thinking of it. It's very stressful to me. 

This next one is lame.... but second, I have my cosmetology licence. I don't do hair etc anymore really. Well a few weeks ago my sister said she wanted a hair cut soon. So i said "oh what do you want to do?" She said "i don't really know yet." That was the extent of our conversation, not to mention this was on 4th of July so not like I'd cut her hair on a holiday anyway. The next day, my good friend was over. My son was already in bed and my friend showed me her damaged hair (a stylist ruined about 8 inches of it). I offered to trim it for her. Took 10 minutes and she paid me and mopped my floor. Well i mentioned it to my mom and she got so mad at me because my sister decided to trim her own hair in the meantime because "i wouldn'tdo it." Umm, no i would have done it, she never actually asked, didn't say what she wanted, and didn't set up a time. 
So my mom was horribly hateful to me for about 3 days and really hurt my feelings. We planned a small birthday celebration for my grandma for the next day (very small) and i said "I'll pick up the cupcakes like we planned." She was then very short with me on the phone and said don't bother she'll do it all. So ii was then totally excluded from all we had planned. I still showed up with ds but was totally ignored by my mom and my sister was extremely short with me. I told her "sorry i didn't cut your hair, i thought you were undecided." She assured me it was fine, she chose to cut her own etc. Then i asked "well why is mom so mad at me?" She said "oh well idk but she's never mad at you so i guess it's your turn." Then i find out from my youngest sister that they'd been going on and on about how i could cut my friend's hair but not hers etc. So frustrating.
You have to understand i do a lot for my family. I buy them lunch once or twice a week, go on errands with my mom so i can drive, bring my son over to them whenever they want, etc. They do a lot for me too. But I'm very hurt by this because first, i am more than happy to cut their hair, second i feel my mom has no right to treat me so poorly over something that doesn't involve her at all. I can honestly do what i want in my own home! And if my sister did want her haircut and asked i would have done it. This happened weeks ago but I'm upset again today because they were talking about it again and also about how little i do now I'm pregnant and how my mom still did everything when she was pregnant... ugh. So discouraging. I'm so sad and don't know how to get over it.

Third, my dh and i are fighting. I have just had it with feeling like he doesn't want to help at all..... ugh.

If you made it through that hormonal mess, thank you. Feels better to let it out.


----------



## zephyr

I'm sorry you are having a rough time ttc.
I have the same fear about dying in childbirth and leaving my children and husband :( ive even spent nights online trying to find stats to make myself feel better! Its not a nice feeling. 
I felt the same last pregnancy and felt like my due date was this awful countdown.


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry you're having a hard time, TTC. Sounds like they're being very unfair. It really hurts to be treated like that.:hugs:

OH is away for 4 days. DD always really misses him when he's away, so I'm a little worried!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess I'm so sorry to hear that. Think Frankie/Francis is lovely. People annoy me slightly over names when they claim them to be there names. That's another reason we don't share our names. Hope you still find a name you love. How lovely you got an extra scan and had that extra confirmation you have a lil pink one. When do you think they will set your section date? Is it strange knowing exactly when you'll be having bubs?

Spiffy happy v day my lovely. I measured 22cm! 

Ttc sounds like your having a bad time. Wish I could ease your mind about the haemorrhaging. I'm sure it's very unlikely to happen again or happen to that extent. I must be a scary thought. Have you shared your worries with anyone close? Your dr maybe? As for your mum and sis sounds like it's all been blown out of proportion. I say let them get on with it. Being sick and having to look after a mini person is hard work. Hugs for you my lovely! All here for you xxx

Zephyr sorry you feel like that too. As if your nearly 30 weeks! How are you feeling?

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Im feeling okay I guess. I'm getting more and more tired. Sleeping less, can't eat as much in one sitting, headaches and just feel generally yuck haha exactly what I remember third tri being like. 

I'm on iron tabs now and they help a little with the tiredness. I just dont think I'm sleeping well at night. It takes me ages to get to sleep, then I wake at every single little sound during the night. That one night hubby made me go to bed early I felt brilliant the next day so I think I need to turn in earlier tbh but it's hard because I also like to unwind with no kids for an hour or two in the evening.


----------



## Veronicaco

Gosh I've missed a lot over the last few days!! My patents are back for a few weeks so we've been busy with them really. 

Jess- Pink fantastic, I'm glad you know for sure now and how lovely to see bubba again :) how rubbish to get so mean about the name frankie!! I'd probably tell hi
I would use it just to piss him off lol ;) then not!! 

Spiffy - yay team blue :) there's a few of us now :) happy v-day.

M2c - your bump always looks amazing glad you've got through v-day as well :)

Ttc - I'm sorry things are hard, families can be rough. The fear about dying in childbirth or as a result of is quite a normal thing I think. I've always had concerns with both of my pregnancies as I would hate to leave all my loved ones behind. That's why I like to be at the hospital as I feel safer there lol! I try not to think about it too much or I will worry myself sick. 

I'm also a bit fed up at the moment, I guess it's just that time. My parents are back and it's nice and dd loves them but I have really strong feelings about the way I like dd to be cared for. We are very gentle parents and try and handle things in kind ways and model behaviour. We dont like to shout, we are respectful of each other and we are polite. This is not my fathers way of parenting and frankly his way sucked, I was petrified of him as a kid with his shouting and threats and smacked legs. Don't get me wrong - he had his good points and wasn't abusive but I don't like hypocrisy, if you want your child to behave a certain way then you have to set an example IMO. 
He shouts 'no' and points at her over the smallest infraction - such as touching the important papers which he's left by her toys instead of putting away. Now today she was sitting in her chair shouting 'no' and pointing mimicking what he does and it's really upset me. It just makes me realise how big an impact things like that have on her, he always says how lovely natured she is and sweet and kind. Well for us that's a product of our hard work not 'the luck of the draw' as he thinks it is. I almost feel like I don't want him around her because his behaviour, even now, is so terrible. He's rude, ignorant and disrespectful. I can't bear the thought of him treating my daughter like this...... I try to talk about parenting styles and why we've decided to do things in a certain way but he always loses the point and starts trying to explain child psychology to me which is ridiculous as I have a degree in it and he knows nothing about it. Argghh. Has anyone else had problems with their extended family over stuff like this? What did you do? Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. I can't believe your family is treating you like that. I lost my own mom when I was 11 years old, and I don't have any sisters, so that kind of mean-spirited gossiping that only other women can pull off has never been a problem on my side of the family, but I've heard second hand that my MIL has talked about me like that, usually complaining about me being lazy. She also likes to say how she did everything all the time, regardless of pregnancy or young kids (she loves to talk about how she was laying tile the day she went into labor with my DH) and I just nod and think to myself, "Good for you. Do you want an award for that?" :growlmad:

As for the PPH, my SIL had that pretty bad with her first two births, and now she's pregnant with her third and worrying about the same thing. I think it's completely reasonable to have those fears. However, since your PPH was caused my left-over placenta, I would think that the odds of that happening again are low, as long as your doctor is thorough at making sure everything is out this time. I would also demand an ultrasound before you leave the hospital, just to be sure. :hugs:

Cangaroo, I hope your DD does okay without DH. I know it would be hard for my DD, too. :(

Zephyr, I'm sorry you're having a hard time sleeping. If I don't get the sleep I need, I'm miserable, and cranky, and break down at the smallest things, so I know how horrible you can feel when you're not sleeping well. :nope:

Veronicaco, your father sounds a lot like mine. He used to scare me as a kid because of his yelling and his temper. Plus, he would say things that were downright mean when he was upset. One time I didn't feel like doing the dishes, and he said, "I feel bad for your future husband, because you're going to be a horrible wife." I don't want my kids to be talked to like that, so I understand how you feel. But it's hard, because you also want your kids to have a relationship with their grandpa, and they're not _always_ bad, so it's a tough situation.


----------



## VJean

Jesse, I can't believe you are going to know your babies birthday soon! Crazy! And I love the name Frankie for a girl! I can't believe you aren't "allowed" to use it!

Zypher, sorry you aren't feeling great! I hope it passes quickly! I'm the same way in the evening and it just makes the mornings that much harder!

Veronicaco, that would be hard for me to deal with as well. Just keep loving on your DD and parent her the way you want her parented...eventually she wll be old enough to recognize that your father's method isn't the correct way. If it was my child, I'd teach her to say "We don't talk like that in our house" the next time he was visiting. But I am just mean like that. :haha:

Cangaroo, aww! poor DD! When my DH is away my DD cries for him! I breaks my heart!

TTC, :hugs:! I would be upset about your families behavior also! And you need to smack your DH upside the head. :dohh: My DH is actually really good about helping now, once he understood how hard/exhausting it is to grow a human. Sometimes they just don't think!


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry everyone's having a tough time. Families can be rubbish! We're very lucky to have family that are almost always very supportive.

DD had a really unsettled day with the childminder. She really misses her daddy! OH wasn't able to phone and talk to her before she went to sleep, either. It's so hard! Poor baby.

I'm definitely getting indigestion now. Not badly and not often, but much earlier than last time around!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you all for your sweet words of support :) I had a much better day until my grandpa gave ds a drink of his water. Sounds harmless, but he puts HONEY in his water. Ugh! So stressed and furious because i repeatedly tell them not to give him random drinks and bites of food. Literally as soon as was arms length away, he gives him a drink! I hope being almost 11 months he won't get infant botulism, but it only takes a tiny bit of honey. :( I called the dr and they told me what to watch for. So stressed!!!!!


----------



## ttc126

Jess, so happy to hear you got a freebie ultrasound :) How fun!!! Even better you confirmed your pink bump! I love Frankie for a name and its so cute with with family history. So dumb he's being so selfish and rude with it! Esp when they're done! Ugh!!!! I would use it anyway probably. So hard to find a new favorite name :( Hope you are able to find the perfect name! 

Spiffy, congrats on vday!!!! Such a sigh of relief I'm sure!!! 
M2c, what a sweet bump! Hadto look again! So jealous, you've got the perfect bump :)

Veronica, sorry about your dad :( It's so hard because I think sometimes our parents take it personally when we do things differently so I'm so unsure how to approach that sort of thing. I totally imagine how upsetting it must be to see your dd imitating that behavior...the exact OPPOSITE of what you work so hard to demonstrate to her. :hugs: Just know it's temporary, you have far more influence than they do as she sees you and dh every day!

Canga, i hope the next few days pass quickly! Your poor dd :( I hope she has an easier day tomorrow you too!!!

Zephyr, can't believe you're so close!!!!!!! Hope you can get some rest soon! 

VJean, happy double digits :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I had my dad and brothers watch my DD when she was about 6 months old, and when I got back home, I asked how she was, and laughing, my dad says, "Well, she likes Pop-tarts!" I was so mad! I had barely begun to give her real food, and wasn't planning on her having any sugar until her birthday cake. I hate how other people think it's so fun to be the sneaky one to give them treats. :growlmad:

Cangaroo, I hope your DD does okay today. It's so hard when they're too little to understand why they don't get to see their daddy. :hugs:

Well, yesterday was a day off here in Utah because it was the celebration of the day the pioneers entered the Salt Lake Valley and decided to settle, so DH had the day off which was great. We got to spend the first part of the day together, and then met up with his family in the afternoon at a little water park, and then went back to his parent's house for dinner afterwards. So we decided to tell them we're having a boy, and they were excited for us. 

SIL will definitely be giving their son the middle name Robert though (if it is a boy). When I said that we had been planning on that also, but was fine doing something else, everyone said, "Well, what's wrong with them having the same middle name?" And really, there's nothing wrong with it, but part of me wants him to have his own middle name. So now I'm not sure what to do. At least I won't have to make any decisions until next Thursday, though, because that's when SIL finds out what gender she's having.


----------



## Cangaroo

DD has been loads better today. We're off to visit my cousin's new baby tomorrow, so that should keep us distracted!


----------



## ttc126

Glad to hear she's better!!!! 

Today, one of my dogs swallowed a bone treat whole :( It was so terrifying. Got lodged in his throat and he was crying and screeching and breathing weird. DH rushed him to the vet and they wanted to do a camera scope and xrays etc totaling over $1300 :( We do not have money like that for our dogs. It's awful, but we are a single income family, as i know several of you are as well. We managed to convince the vet to try pushing the treat down without using the camera. She agreed. It was still about $400....makes me sick, but what else could we do? DH went to go pick him up from the animal hospital now so hope he will be ok. Our dogs (little shih tzus) are so sweet, but who can afford thousands on a pet in this economy??? 

That's my excitement for the day. I've barely eaten too, so now I'm stressing that i won't gain weight....Bleh!!!! 

Spiffy, your poptart story made me see red! I do agree with you! Some people seem to want to be a sneaky treat giver and don't realize it can hurt or even kill baby! So far my son seems fine so I'm guessing the honey did no harm thankfully...

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh my goodness spiffy! I totally agree! My mum gave dd a Dorito when she was 9/10 mo. She choked so badly I nearly called an ambulance. When she finally brought it up it was a triangular shard of crisp. I was furious, it certainly scared the crap out of my parents, they've been extremely compliant with my wishes since then lol :) 

Hope your doggy is ok ttc!! So expensive to go to the vet but sometimes it needs to be done!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm glad your DD is feeling better today!

TTC, how scary! I know what you mean, though, no matter how much we love our pets, we can only justify spending so much money when we have our family to think about. I'm glad your doggy is okay now. :hugs:

Well, we announced the gender on Facebook, but I guess this picture can also count as my 24 week bump pic. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy that's so cute!!!!! You're adorable!


----------



## Cangaroo

Lovely picture Spiffy!

Hope your dog's ok, TTC. How scary. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc so sorry about your doggy! Vet bills can be absolutely crazy. Hope you manage to eat something lovely.

Spiffy super cute picture! Yay for 24 weeks! Team blue!

Luckily my mum and DH mum ask before they feed my littlies anything. But I can see how angry I would be if they didn't listen.

Cangaroo sounds like your dd is getting lotsa baby practice in! 

I'm hoping to get some more baby bits out of the loft to sort through. Makes me feel better being a bit more organised!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I got all the baby clothes down from the attic and washed a week or so ago, but still haven't gotten around to putting it all away! Maybe tomorrow 

DD loved my cousin's baby, but he slept pretty much all day so she wasn't that entertained by him! He is only 2 weeks old so not surprising. My aunt told the story today of when my sister and I (aged nearly 5 and nearly 2) met our cousin for the first time. We liked her so much we insisted on our parents driving us the 2 hours to see her again the following weekend!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I got some fairy fabric softener so I'll now start washing bubbas clothes. How sweet your dd loves her cousin. I'm so excited for newborn snuggles!

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, that's great that your DD is so excited to be a big sister. :flower: Alia was a horrible big sister to Liam when he was a baby, but she was also only 16 months old when he was born. She tried to hit him and pull his hair whenever she got the chance, so we had to keep him out of her reach most of the time. She was jealous of the attention we gave him, and knew that if she hurt him, she got a reaction out of us right away. :( I really hope she does better this time now that she's older, and doesn't see the new baby as just another kid that's going to want to take all her toys eventually. I hope that Liam does better than she did because he's never been an only child and doesn't have the same expectation of getting all of our attention all the time.

As for washing clothes, I feel almost weird getting our boy clothes out already, since I just packed them up a few months ago! :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I done a white wash and cooed all over the teeny clothes. Got a few more bits to wash then it's just waiting to find out what baby is! Eek!

Spiffy it's crazy your getting your boys stuff out again so soon. I can't believe how small Corban and indigo were! Ahhhh!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Honestly, I was much more excited to get out my girl clothes again, since it's been longer, and since most of her clothes were new, whereas all of Liam's were used to begin with (my aunt had a boy 6 months before me), so I never got to actually pick out boy clothes for him. I think I may go buy at least one new outfit for this little boy to take to the hospital with us, just so I can sort of having the "shopping experience." :winkwink:


----------



## zephyr

I still havnt washed our clothes :p I probably should do that soon. 

Im hoping my toddlers take to the new baby well. Bit nervous about it tbh. They both seem excited when we talk about getting a new baby and they give my tummy hugs and kisses but that is different to having an actual baby.

Still not sleeping well and baby seems to be very active now especially at night!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Corban was great with indigo but he was 2.5. I'm more concerned about indie as she can be a bit of a monkey. Not one to listen to no! Hopefully she will be ok.

Zephyr I'm not sleeping so well either. It's not because of bump though. Either I just can't sleep or my arms and legs are restless. 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've heard that magnesium supplements can help you sleep better, but I've never tried them, so I can't really say for myself. I have issues sleeping, too, but mine issues are caused by a certain little boy who still wakes up 3-4 times a night. :dohh:

Is anyone else having hip pain yet? I tend to get it pretty early on due to my hips being misaligned, but I've definitely hit the point where it just kills to roll over in bed, and I just kind of hobble for a little bit when I have to get up, which, as mentioned above, is more often then I'd like.


----------



## zephyr

Thanks ill look into supplements.
I cant get to sleep, I dont nap during the day and I only get 2 hours of unbroken sleep at night the rest is broken and its about 4 or 5 hours so I dont know why when I get into bed im just not tired anymore. Its really frustrating.
hubby snoring wakes me up, the twins wake me up, every little sound wakes me up.
the other night I got up to pee 6 times before I even managed to fall asleep!!! Ugh. 

Ive been getting hip and pelvis pain for a few weeks now too. I'm the same rolling over and getting up spiffy :p


----------



## zephyr

Thats funny you mention the restless arms and legs. Ive never had it before but have been getting it this time round even when im just sitting there.


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! Hope you all had good weekends! :)

Dh and i got in a massive fight yesterday and he said "why are we even having another baby" :cry: it was such a tacky thing to say. I was so upset. He did apologize profusely and said he loves both our babies and he loves me, he's just been very stressed with how ill I've been feeling and with work etc. We made up today. 

My doggy is doing so much better, thank you everyone! 

I'm 13 weeks finally! I feel the baby move every day so that's so nice and reassuring! I would still be reassured even if i didn't feel movement since I'm still sick as can be! Friends invited us to dinner with them at one of our favorite restaurants and i had to cancel feeling so awful! :( 

I hope you ladies further along with bigger bellies can get comfortable to get more rest! I already sleep with a nest of pillows. So hot but I'm alreadyso uncomfortable at night! Spiffy, i had horrendous tailbone pain with ds. I hope your poor hips don't get too bad!

Hope you all have a good evening! It's only 7pm but I'm off to bed soon :)


----------



## ttc126

Ooh ps. So fun to hear of you all unpacking the baby clothes!!!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, something that totally changed sleep for me is a white noise machine. I love it! I'm such a light sleeper, and everything wakes me up, and my DH snores, too. The white noise sort of makes it all background noise and now I can sleep so much deeper than I used to. Of course it means that I need to use baby monitors so that I can hear if my kids wake up at night, but it's such a small price to pay for good sleep.

TTC, I'm sorry you and your DH got into a fight. :( My DH has had depressed moments where he's said things like, "Are we sure we can even handle a third baby?" And I just stare at him like, Isn't it a little late to be asking that? But he usually comes around pretty quickly. I'm glad you guys made up, though. :hugs:

EDIT: A lady on the "Breastfeeding baby, not preventing another" thread that most of us graduated from, just said that she's been taking Magnesium lately for other reasons and has been getting amazing sleep because of it. So there's a testimonial! :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

25 weeks ladies! Wooo!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr restless arms and legs is rubbish. Hope if you try the magnesium it helps. I'm going into town on Friday so I may try that. I've read that low iron can cause the restless legs.

Ttc sorry to hear about your argument. Hope all is ok now. Great news about your doggie. How lovely you already feel bubba. Always reassuring isn't it?

Spiffy I'm a light sleeper too. But maybe it's a good job as DH never hears the little people!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and 6 days I'll be in double digits! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, cute bump! It's funny how different yours looks compared to mine, because I have such a short torso that my bump is like a big ball from my breasts to my pelvis. :haha: Also, my fundal height was so high last time, so baby boy is just sitting up right under my ribs right now, which makes it even worse. :dohh:

Woohoo for almost hitting the double digits! I was just thinking about that before I read your post. Its a fun little milestone to hit, though for me it doesn't really mean very much, since there's a 99% chance I'll go early, so I'm very likely already in the double digits. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I have quite a long old body so have lotsa room! Hehe! Love seeing all kinda bumps. You say about the double digits unlike you I probably actually have longer to double digits after my monkeys being late!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My news today...... I've not been sick! Wahey!

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Yay for not being sick :) x


----------



## Cangaroo

Yay for no sick! Long may it continue. :)

V day for me today! It's an amazing thought as there's still so long to go, particularly as I expect to be at least a week overdue...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy V-Day, Cangaroo! :flower:

M2C, yay for not being sick, now lets just hope this is the beginning of better days for you!

As for me, it's as if someone flipped a switch and my Irritable Uterus is now in full swing. Gone are the days of 4-7 contractions a day. Try 4-7 in an hour. Thankfully it only gets that bad in the evenings, but even now I know it will get worse, because I was having contractions every 2-3 minutes that would last for hours with my DS. So I guess I'll just enjoy only having contractions every 10-15 minutes for now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies! Fingers crossed..... Not gonna get too excited just encase!

Cangaroo happy v day! I also think I'll go over too seeing as both have mine will be late!

Spiffy it must get uncomfortable and annoying. It's rubbish they have already ramped up. Does anything ease them?

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy that sucks! I hope they ease again xx

Happy v-day Cangaroo :) x

Last day of triple digits for me :) and only 9 days left of 2nd tri!! I've started doing some shopping and sorting out now which is exciting :) I bought a new changing table, a gift for my friend who's 40 weeks tomorrow, a couple of cute onesies and I've gone through all of dd's old stuff to choose what to sell and what to keep :) I've also bought a new mattress for the co-sleeper cot and a new mattress for our bed as our old one is so uncomfortable. I just really want to get a few more names in mind as it's driving me crazy!! Unusual boys name suggestions are welcome :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, everyone keeps saying that the third baby can be a wild card when it comes to labor, so hopefully that means you'll go a little early this time!

Veronicaco, sounds like you're getting super organized. I wish I could say the same! I've had a few nesting sprees lately, but they were focused on getting our basement cleaned up and organized, since it was the last thing to be done since we moved in March. As for names, I wish I were familiar with more unique boy names, but seeing as most of them wouldn't make DH's list, I just stopped looking, because it was hard to find cool names that I liked that I knew we couldn't use. I'm just happy that Asher is both unique (around here at least) and has a good meaning (blessed, happy) so that we can use it.

To answer your question M2C, nothing really eases an Irritable Uterus, which is how you know it's not just a lot of Braxton Hicks. In fact, if I sit down or lay down, I often get even more contractions (though it might just seem that way since they're easier to notice when I'm still). People say that drinking a lot of water helps (but having a full bladder makes it worse, so it's a catch-22) but I never saw much improvement last time around no matter how much I drank.


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy, that must be so draining! Hope it settles back down again.

I've been super tired this week. So much to do, so little energy!


----------



## Jess19

Hi :hi: sorry I havent been on in a while. Between the whole family needing me and my nesting in full swing I havent had much time to myself. Guess I should be used to it lol or get used to it

I have a question for TTC about the placenta accerta. when did they detect it? 
I have made it very clear to my dr that Iam concerned about it due to the fact that I have had 2 previous c section, a dnc and my appendex removed (after DS was born) I am covered in scar tissue and I have an anterior placenta. All the warning signs that my dr should be looking for and they just dont seem to be concerned at all :( it really upsets me. Im very afraid of what is to happen during this next c section. 
My ob did tell me that they go about things a little different due to the face that my placenta is anterior but still didnt seem too concerned at all. I even asked where it was exactly (high or low) and she totally ignored my question :( I just dont know what to do anymore. And since its not a common thing its hard to find someone that can offer some advice :hugs: I cant imagine what you must be going through and everything that you went through last time. I hope that your doing better :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Jess19 said:


> Hi :hi: sorry I havent been on in a while. Between the whole family needing me and my nesting in full swing I havent had much time to myself. Guess I should be used to it lol or get used to it
> 
> I have a question for TTC about the placenta accerta. when did they detect it?
> I have made it very clear to my dr that Iam concerned about it due to the fact that I have had 2 previous c section, a dnc and my appendex removed (after DS was born) I am covered in scar tissue and I have an anterior placenta. All the warning signs that my dr should be looking for and they just dont seem to be concerned at all :( it really upsets me. Im very afraid of what is to happen during this next c section.
> My ob did tell me that they go about things a little different due to the face that my placenta is anterior but still didnt seem too concerned at all. I even asked where it was exactly (high or low) and she totally ignored my question :( I just dont know what to do anymore. And since its not a common thing its hard to find someone that can offer some advice :hugs: I cant imagine what you must be going through and everything that you went through last time. I hope that your doing better :hugs:

Hey Jess! 

First thanks! I am having a better week! I actually think I may go to talk to a birth trauma counselor soon because i feel like i need to deal with some things or talk them out before next birth :) Thanks for your concern and support! (Thanks to all you ladies!!!!)

Ok so my placenta accreta was found when i hemorrhaged 3 weeks postpartum. My ob was horrible and never cared during my pregnancy or after delivery so although it can be detected before delivery mine wasn't. They found it when doing a d&c after i hemorrhaged. The d&c should have taken 30 minutes but mine took over 3 hours (thank heavens i was knocked out) because the leftover piece of placenta was stuck in my uterine wall! After surgery i hemorrhaged again which is a hallmark of accreta. There's a very high chance it will happen again this time according to my new, way better ob. She's got a plan in place though that involves a beside ultrasound right after birth and she said if anything seems off she'll do surgery immediately and place a balloon in my uterus to help prevent a hemorrhage.

You are actually at an advantage having a section! If they see signs of the placenta attaching too deep like into muscle, they definitely would do a c section anyway. My ob said a section would be recommended for me by some doctors, but new interventions show that vaginal birth can be safe with preparation. Maybe that's why your doctor isn't very concerned? They can see right away and remove the attached placenta during the section. They can also intervene quickly if they see you're bleeding from where the placenta abnormally attached. I'm sorry your doctor isn't listening :( You do have several concerning risk factors. But remember those risks don't necessarily mean it will happen to you :hugs: You can rest a little more assured knowing that they would definitely easily see a severe case (especially if it went into muscle) from ultrasound.

I can tell you, if you have a high white blood cell count, are passing baseball sized clots, and continue to feel horrible once you're home, insist they do an ultrasound to rule out missed accreta. 

I hope something I've rambled here helps you :hugs: I will definitely send all my thoughts and prayers to you that you will not have this happen to you!


----------



## ttc126

Ooh! Jess, one more thing. I had a lot of large placental lakes with ds. That's an indication of accreta found around 20w u/s. Did they say anything like that to you? If so, push for a closer look at your placenta before delivery!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica happy 99 day countdown! Hehe! Sooooo close to third tri now! Great that your starting to get bits ready! I find it all so exciting. I've not much to sort really! Can buy some new outfits once baby is here. What names do you like so far?

Spiffy hope these contractions don't get to tough for you. Can't be easy with two lil peeps to run after. I've never had Braxton hicks only contractions so I feel pretty lucky. I've heard your third messes about for a while but when it decides to come it does so quickly. I think I'm more concerned about the after pains. I never had any with Corban by my when feeding indigo they were like contractions! Ouch! I think Asher is a lovely name.

Ttc I think talking to a birth councillor about it sounds like a great idea. Means you can talk openly about your fears and hopefully have some of them eased. Also great your dr is gonna be ready if anything happened again. Fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you. When is your next scan? How's the ms?

Jess lovely to hear from you. Have you thought anymore about names? Sorry you don't feel as though your dr is listening to you. Hope they take you seriously if your concerned.

How's everyone else?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My SIL has had bad postpartum hemorrhaging in both of her births and is worried about this time around. Her first doctor was great (the same OB I'm using now) but of course it was unexpected that she was going to hemorrhage, and it didn't happen for like 10 hours afterwards. The second doctor didn't really take her seriously and so they didn't have any plan in place and it happened even worse. Thankfully her new OB is much better than the second and has told her that they'll be using the balloon method if they need to. 

I'm sorry that you have to worry about that happening to you, Jess, and that you have to worry about it happening again, TTC. Must be so scary to think about. :hugs:

Veronicaco, happy double-digits! :flower:

M2C, how long was your labor with Indigo? With Liam it was 6 hours, so I figure if the this baby comes faster, I'll still probably be okay (20-30 minute drive to the hospital depending on traffic), unless of course it's WAY faster. My only fear with that is that I hung out at home for the first 2 hours of labor last time just trying to make sure it was actual labor after all my Irritable Uterus contractions, so hopefully if this baby does come quicker, I won't dilly-dally for too long before heading to the hospital.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Indigos labour from first contraction was 4 hours. I called my midwife unit to say I was in labour and wanted them to know I was contracting but wanted to stay at home for as long as poss as they sent me home with Corban and refused me to return as they wouldn't have it that I was fully contracting. I literally got off the phone and had a HUGE contraction so called straight back and said I need to come now! An hour after arriving she arrived! I'm hoping for another quick labour! If I do decide on a home birth a 2 hour labour would be awesome. I guess you need to just go if you feel anything is different. If labours do get quicker you don't wanna hang around. Xxx


----------



## sharnw

Hi girls, very early, but thought I would join :) xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay, Sharnw, I'm so happy to see you over in this neck of the woods! :D Have you told your DH yet???


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi sharnw!!! Great news xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Welcome Sharnw! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations sharnw! What awesome news! So pleased your joining xx


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls. FINALLY I'm pregnant again :dance:

Spiffy, I texted him an FRER and he was happy and told me to take it easy :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So pleased for you! Xx


----------



## VJean

Congrats Sharnw! And welcome!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Vjean your profile picture is super cute xx


----------



## ttc126

Yay Sharnw!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So ladies who has scans soon? Midwife or dr appointments?

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

I have the specialist finally this week, Thursday, to discuss my risk of early labour at 26 weeks pregnant. So only a 5 month wait since I was referred! Midwife on the 19th. Anyone else? X


----------



## ttc126

I have my appointment for weight check and growth ultrasound next Monday! 

I had my blood appt yesterday and my hemoglobin was down to 10.6. Definitely expecting a transfusion again sometime around 20 weeks. Hoping to make it to maybe 24, but we'll see. So i have those blood appointments every other week for now...

Ugh ladies, I'm so beyond constipated!!!! I spent 3 hours on the toilet last night. So frustrated. Trying to eat and drink, but my stomach HURTS. Plus I'm nauseous from trying to lower my zofran dose while still trying to make sure i don't throw up....


M2c!!! Fantastic news you're feeling better!!! Has the sickness stayed gone?

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, sorry to hear about the hemoglobin level and the constipation. :( I suffered with that for a while about a month ago, and it sucks! Thankfully it got much better. In fact, in the past few days, I was actually starting to worry that I was having a premature clear out because it was so frequent. :blush:

So I'm not sure if any of you saw my thread in second tri, but I've been a little concerned about my cervix. My DH and I were DTD a few days ago and I felt him hit my cervix, so in the shower later, I checked and it was really low. (It's normally so high I can't reach it). Yesterday I checked again, and it's still pretty low and it's soft, too. I was being super gentle not to poke very hard, but I think it's at least 1cm dilated (at least on the outside, I didn't dare push my finger all the way in), and I didn't attempt two fingers, so I'm not sure if it's more dilated than that. Like I said, I was very gentle. I tried not to be any rougher on it than my DH would be during sex.

I know that it's normal for it to be a little open after having a previous child, but do any of you know if it's normal for it to be low and soft this early on? I'm only concerned because when I had my pre-term labor scare at 29 weeks last time, the nurses at the hospital had to get creative trying to reach my cervix.

I have my 28 week appointment on the 20th, so I'll ask my OB about it then, for sure. I'm probably just overthinking everything and making myself paranoid. :dohh: As for ultrasounds, my 32 week growth scan is September 17th. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Aww spiffy!!!!! That sounds terrifying! I would feel the same way if it were me! I would definitely keep an eye on it. Although i know they say your cervix won't be totally closed for 2nd or more baby... i just don't know how early it'snormal. Keep a close eye on your contractions and i would def ask at your appt. You know they can do fetal fibronectin tests to see if you're at risk for preterm labor. It may not hurt to ask for one....


----------



## Veronicaco

Ahh good old constipation! I take a probiotic every day which I think helps keep things moving at a reasonable pace :) might be worth a try. It's every couple days for me which isn't too horrific. 
Spiffy that sounds worrying :/ although my cervix is high it's quite soft and I was concerned about that for a while but decided to leave it alone as iI don't really know what I'm feeling for. Maybe speak to your doctor about it and check - could be an idea to get a US and make sure it's not effacing :)
Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica glad you have that appointment this week! Can't believe they left it so late! My next midwife appointment is on the 19th too!

Ttc sorry to hear about your bloods. Fingers crossed you make it to 24 weeks before you need a transfusion. Yuk to being constipated! It's only ever happened a few times for me so I don't really have any advice! I've not been throwing up as much! Made it through today without being sick but I have reduced the size of my meals which seems to be working! How have you been feeling?

Spiffy I'm not really sure about your cervix. Like others have said I know with 2nd plus bubbas your cervix can be a little open. I'd say if you are at all concerned give someone a call? Specially with your contractions. I always think it's better to ask than not. I'm sure all is fine.

26 weeks tomorrow! Say what!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and just noticed my ticker says 99 days..... Probably more but for now I'm keeping with double figures! Hehe xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Sounds really miserable TTC! Have you got any medication for it? Fingers crossed you can last a bit longer before transfusion.

Spiffy- I think it's fairly normal for the cervix to be a little open when it's not your first, but with all the contractions you get I'm sure it's at least worth a phone call to your doctor.

I have no appointments or anything until September! Nothing until 28 weeks. I've been trying to book my 28 week bloods for the first week in September, too, but the nurses' appointments are apparently not yet on the system so they keep telling me to call back later.

UK ladies- when did you all get your maternity exemption forms and cards? The midwife told me they wouldn't do it until 28 weeks, but I know of loads of people getting them sooner so I eventually put the form in this week. I haven't needed it so far, but am going to the dentist next month so need the card by then.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, congrats on hitting double digits! And that's awesome that you haven't been sick today! I hope it keeps up. :flower:

Well, I keep thinking maybe I should call, but then I'll have to tell them that I checked my cervix and I KNOW they'll lecture me about it, so I'm not too excited about that prospect. I think for now I'll just wait and see, and if anything concerning happens, I'll call and just deal with any lecturing.


----------



## zephyr

I had an appointment on monday and all was well. Im only measuring 1-2 weeks ahead now, baby is head down.
midwife said she will see me in 3 weeks to even up our appointments (ive been seeing her on an odd week) and we will write up our birth plan then. Eeeeeeek!
Im not sure how I feel about this, time is flying much faster than it has done in other pregnancies.
we briefly discussed the birth pool and im an idiot. Here I was thinking this pool was magic and stayed heated lmao
no.....you fill it with hot water and boil hot water if your cylinder gets emptied to keep it warm. Nooo! This seems almost pointless!
so I dunno if we will do a water birth or not now I know when my bath cools down I hate it so how would a pool of water cooling down feel when im in labour?

Hope everyone is doing well.

Ttc can you eat lots of kiwifruit? It is very good for constipation.

Spiffy sorry about the bhs and the worry over the cervix. Id probably worry too but its most likely fine :) 
You could just blame your husband and say your husband noticed it felt like that and now you can't stop worrying :haha: just an idea. I wouldn't want a lecture either.


----------



## ttc126

M2c!!!! Double digits!!!! Amazing Hon! So happy for you! I'm glad to hear reducing meal size works for you! I think I'm doing a bit better. Still very nauseous but not throwing up every single day :) I still rely on the zofran far more than I'd like to but normally only take 4mg a day now instead of 8-12mg :)

Veronica, thanks for the suggestion :) Definitely going to pick up a probiotic! Congrats on 26 weeks! 

Canga, I hope they let you book your bloods soon! Do you test for diabetes at 28 weeks in UK?

Spiffy, i totally understand avoiding a lecture! I think your plan sounds good :) 

Zephyr!!!! You're almost there!!!! Oh my goodness! Do you think you'll go early? I didn't realize how a birth pool works either until you just explained! (Embarrassed :) ) I thought it would be like a jacuzzi and stay warm. It would really bug me to have cold water in labor! I'm going to try some kiwi too! Thank you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I totally forgot to congratulate you on hitting second tri! It seems like just yesterday that you got your BFP. :flower:

Well, I'm in even more dilemma now ladies. I've had occasional pressure and crampiness today, but nothing that couldn't be chalked up to carrying a toddler, but now it's a constant dull achiness in my lower back. :( I feel like the smart thing to do would be call my OB's office, but here's the problem: it's after hours, so I'm almost positive that they would tell me to go to L&D to be checked out, and we just can't afford a $500+ hospital bill right now for no reason (we have a high deductable for our insurance plan, so we pay full price right now, and from my experience of going in at 29 weeks with DS, I know it will be _at least_ $500, but probably more. :(). So now I'm going back and forth wondering do I call and most likely be asked to go in, or not call and wait this out and see if it just goes away?


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, when that happened with ds this is what they told me. Take 2 regular strength Tylenol and drink a liter of water. Lay down on your left side and see if you feel better in an hour. If you don't, then it's a real concern and you should go in!


----------



## ttc126

Seriously that stopped some of my worse cycles of iu contractions but the one time it didn't work it was very concerning and took shots of terbutyline to stop!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, TTC. I just took a warm shower and am now waiting to see if it's any better. If not, I'll take the Tylenol, drink some water, and go lay down. I'm glad you have a solution for me to try, because when I was getting contractions with lower back ache with DS, they just told me, "We can't diagnose you over the phone. You'll have to come in." which is why I've been hesitating to call this time, since I'm sure I'd get the same response.


----------



## ttc126

Aww!!! I hate that! Especially when a hospital trip is so expensive!!!! 

Last time my stupid Dr kept putting some assistant (seriously not even a nurse) on the phone and she was like "try Tylenol etc then call back if it's not working." So i called back "oh drink more water. You're 25 weeks this isn't labor." Next time i called, "you need to just empty your bladder and stop worrying." So finally I called back and said I'm coming in and I'll see whoever can see me. This is not getting better. I started calling that day at 8am, finally went in at 3:45pm. So frustrating. I got sent to the hospital from the office, but was grateful they were actually DOING something finally. 

I hope they settle down. I am just worried with your cervix and everything... :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy how are things today?

Ttc nausea sucks but at least your not throwing up as much! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm feeling better today, so far (I just woke up 30 minutes ago). After the shower I seemed to feel better for a while, and then the back ache came back, so I took TTC's advice and drank some water, took two Tylenol, and went to bed, and it must have improved, because I didn't have any problem sleeping. However, today I won't hesitate to call my OB if anything starts up, since it's no longer after-hours. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Good to hear you had a good nights sleep. Defo call if your concerned today xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

26 weeks! 1 week to 3rd tri! Excited xx


----------



## ttc126

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 790689
> 
> 26 weeks! 1 week to 3rd tri! Excited xx

So jealous of your sweet little bump!!! Congrats :)


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, so glad you're ok today! And glad the trick helped! It really is a great way to figure out if it's a real concern or just a bad bout of IU.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute bump, M2C! I'll have to take one tomorrow as well. :flower:

Thanks, TTC. However, I'm now starting to feel a little achy again, so I guess I'll be calling my OB's office once DS goes down for his nap (since talking on the phone with both kids harassing me is a nightmare :dohh:)


----------



## ttc126

Aww sorry to hear that! I wonder if they could prescribe you some nifedipine? Keep us updated!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, they prescribed me Nifedipine in my last pregnancy, but I never ended up taking it, because the contractions always calmed down before they got too worrying. But this dull back ache is different than the endless contractions from last time, so I'm not sure what they'll tell me. I kind of hope my OB will have me come in a get my cervix checked, because I want a professional to tell me whether it's okay or not. (By the way, I gave it a quick check this morning and it was up high again, so it must move up and down at this stage depending on baby's position.) But the softness and the feeling of slight dilation are what concern me.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies!

Spiffy trying to talk on the phone with littlies about is a nightmare! It's something I try avoid! Hehe xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I called and now I feel like it was a total waste of time. It was the same nurse that always makes me feel stupid for asking questions. She just said it was a normal part of pregnancy and to try Tylenol and alternating hot and cold on my back. I told her I already tried and warm shower and Tylenol last night, and she just said, "Well, I don't know what else to tell you." I pushed a little harder though, and she finally asked if I wanted her to ask my doctor about it, and I said yes. I don't like this nurse very much. She did one of my appointments with my DS last time, and freaked me out because she measured my fundal height wrong! :growlmad:


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy she sounds horrible!!!! If you don't hear back soon, make sure you call in case she doesn't really ask your dr. I'm worried for you :( I am sure it's not an emergency, but the low ache is so concerning :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, she just called back and apparently my doctor is concerened that maybe it could be some back labor (which was my entire concern to begin with) so she may try to slot me in for a quick check up this afternoon. 

And THIS is why I trust my doctor and not the obnoxious nurse. Because my doctor is a "better safe than sorry" sort of person, and this is more the response I expected.


----------



## Veronicaco

Glad you are getting the attention you deserve Spiffy. Why are there always these egomaniac nurses/receptionists making us feel stupid? The receptionists at my gp surgery are like little hitlers, it always seems like the last thing they want to do is help you. 
Keep us updated x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, based on my description of the pain, my doctor actually thinks it's more likely that baby is in a position that's causing he ache in my lower back, since the pain isn't time-able in any way. So they don't want me to come in today after all. Oh well. She's probably right, especially because it actually doesn't feel too bad anymore.

Well, I went ahead and took my 26 week bump pic, even though I'm not 26 weeks until tomorrow. My bump actually looks a little lower today, so maybe baby really is just low down right now.
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy you look fab! Hopefully it is just the way bubs is laying. I think it's always best to be safe with these things!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Glad you are feeling a bit better spiffy! Sometimes I think the stress and worry makes it a lot worse! 
It's amazing how they can get themselves into these weird positions, I think mine is transverse at the moment as I'm getting kicks out to the sides and it's uncomfortable to sit up straight. I have a 50/50 chance of a breech baby with my bicornuate so I'm going to have to pay more attention to his position this time. But I will all to te specialist about that tomorrow. They can't turn the baby if you have a bi as there's too much risk of rupture. I'd like to avoid a c-section if poss.


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy last week I was relaxed and got up quite fast and almost right away it was agony. I could barely walk but ignored it for about 2 or 3 minutes. In the end I said to hubby nup somethings wrong I need to go sit down and as soon as I sat I felt the baby jerk quickly and move around a bit and the pain instantly went away so those babies definitely can cause some pain :p if baby hadn't of moved I would of panicked. 

Ttc I don't think I will go early.
The earliest I've gone is laboring on my due date and delivered the next day. 
I'm hoping I go over, but I'm hoping it's an average sized baby if I do :haha: 

Is funny how you don't think about things like how the pool stays warm huh. I guess I will have to have a long think about it. I do want a water birth but I don't think we could keep it comfortably warm. 

Was probably a bit early, I wanted to wait till about 37 weeks but I washed all the babies stuff yesterday and picked out the first outfit. I'll just wash them all again if it's needed :p it was pretty cute going through everything. Turns out I accumulated more nb sized stuff than I thought.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica hope your appointment goes ok. Let us know how it goes.

Zephyr I like the idea of a water birth but the thought of being in warm water and not hot water is a bit rubbish! I like a lovely hot bath! Hehe! Maybe at hospital I'd have one but I'm not gonna bother with a pool if I have a home birth. I was all the mini clothes the other day as I couldn't help myself!

Spiffy how's things today?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I hope your appointment goes well!

I'm doing fine. I've noticed that the contractions have ramped up a little, but still not to an alarming level. Yesterday afternoon they were coming every 6 minutes for a while, but then they faded away. And some of them have been quite strong. My OB said to call if I have more than 6/hr and they don't go away after drinking 32 oz of water, but honestly, after my previous experience with DS, I'm not going to call unless they're every 2-3 minutes and feel particularly strong.


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks guys! It did go well :) the specialist was lovely. She explained that as I've carried a full term baby there's no reason to think that I couldn't carry another and that it doesn't matter which side of my uterus he is on! Which is great news for me. He's head down at the moment which dd never was at all until 37 weeks so I'm hoping this bodes well for my vaginal birth :). I'm measuring spot on at 26cm. She's also booked me for a growth and presentation scan at 34 weeks so that's something to look forward to :) unless I have urgent problems I won't see her again til 38 weeks. The only problem is that my urine sample displayed 3+ leukocytes so they are sending my sample away for further testing. This is new to me ....I guess I may have a bladder infection :/ but that's not a disaster and I'm going to drink a lot more water just in case :) 
Spiffy - how are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Veronicaco, I'm doing well. Back to normal, minus the increase in contractions. But like I keep saying, I know it will get worse later, so I'm still not complaining. :flower:

I'm glad your appointment went so well! As for the leukocytes, I've had that and it ended up being a UTI. A week of antibiotics cleared it up just fine. In fact, I'm kind of surprised that I haven't had one yet this pregnancy, since I had one in both of my others.

So funny moment. I weighed myself last night and was apparently 7lbs lighter than I was a few days before! I got all confused and excited at the same time, but when I weighed myself today I was back to normal. So it was a fluke reading. Stupid scale. :haha:


----------



## luvymom

Spiffy, sorry you have to deal with those pesky contractions. And boy you are a brave woman to weigh yourself!!! I only allow it at the appt and even then I hate it. Oh, and funny thing, my next appointment is on the 20th too! Seriously would be so funny if we run into each one of these times. 

Yay for all of us getting closer to the 3rd tri! And congrats to those already there! and too all the others in the first and second trimesters! So many fun times. :) 

I've been reading from my phone but not posting because posting from my phone sucks. So, sorry for not chiming in on everyone's goings on. 

As for me, I've been sooooo exhausted. Saturday was the worst, I could barely get myself to get up to walk around. I'm thinking maybe low in iron, so I realized I wasn't drinking my usual awesome healthy drink (we'd only been juicing). I added that drink back in to my day and boom, I have some energy back. Not great energy, still have the preggo fatigue, but at least I can function and do things again. I mentioned my tiredness to my husband last night and he sarcastically said, "I wish I knew how you felt". Meaning he's tired and fatigued too! (given he has been sick) but I really wanted to slug him! this kind of fatigue/exhaustion of growing a BABY is completely different! OR maybe that's just my hormonal pregnant way of thinking. Either way, some days I wish men really knew of all that we go through. 

Speaking of, have any of you seen that video of 2 men from (I can't remember what country) who did a labor simulation? There are 2 different videos out there and one is way better than the other but if you haven't seen it, I'll try to find the link to share. It is hilarious!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, it would be so funny if we ran into each other! Problem is, you'd have to approach me, because I've never seen what you look like! :haha: My appointment is at 2:50pm and I'm doing the glucose tolerance test this time so I'll be there for a while. 

I know what you mean about men. They have a way of saying things sometimes that make you see red for a moment. Whenever my DH mentions not getting enough sleep, I happily remind him that he isn't waking up with a 13 month old all night long, and that usually shuts him up. :haha: I think I have seen the video you're talking about and it is funny. My DH doesn't find it so amusing though. :winkwink:


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy- Sorry the contractions have been bothering you again! Hope they settle again soon.

DD napped yesterday for the first time in ages as she wasn't well. She woke up bright as a button and was wide awake until very late. I was exhausted and had a headache and just wanted to sleep! Well, it proves we were definitely right to let her drop her naps! She was exhausted tonight as I was late home from work so she went straight to sleep. Phew!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, my DD doesn't nap anymore either (well, she might fall asleep once in a blue moon) but because she's still so young, we still make her take a "nap" which is basically just time in her room where she plays with her stuffed animals and who knows what else. The funny thing is, on days where she doesn't get her quiet time, she's more fussy, just as if she'd missed an actual nap! So I guess she just needs that time to wind down. But hey, I'm not complaining. :winkwink:


----------



## Cangaroo

DD still needs quiet time too, but this is usually some time watching tv or having stories.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so you're all around the same gestation as me. Have any of you had days where you didn't feel your baby moving very much? Normally my little guy is kicking up a storm throughout the day, but yesterday I had to actually stop and think about whether I'd actually felt him all day, and it was the same last night, and this morning. So to clarify, I am feeling tiny subtle movements occasionally (like he's just shifting in his sleep), but it's definitely a lot less than normal. The thing is, I really don't want to call and have to talk to that same nurse again if I don't have to! :dohh:


----------



## ttc126

Can you do a kick count spiffy? Drink some really cold juice or even a soda then lay on your left side. Baby should kick or move 10 times in an hour. 

Don't hesitate to call your ob. Even though the nurse is rude, it's still her job to answer your questions. You're not calling for something stupid! You have a real concern. If there's one thing i learned from my first pregnancy it's don't hesitate to call. Insist on going in if the answer over thephone is not satisfactory. You're baby's advocate! 

Reduced movements is the first sign of fetal distress. If you notice a difference in yourbaby's pattern, call. What's the worst that can happen? If it were me I'd call today since its almost the weekend. 

Sorry I'm just so passionate about women not feeling they can't call their doctor because of a rude nurse or rude staff etc. My dr made me feel so stupid several times last pregnancy and guess what? I was right!!! So please call if you need to :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, TTC. I've actually felt him moving a bit more since I posted that, but the movements feel weird, not like kicks, but more like a giant gas bubble forming in my stomach, and then going away, so I think maybe he's facing away and I'm just feeling his back pushing against me. 

If I'm not satisfied with the amount of movement by this afternoon, though, I'll call before the OB's office closes.


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy - I've been feeling similar recently. I am finding that as he gets I to funny positions his movements change a lot more. I didn't feel him for a while this morning and then I ate and had a lie down and he had a good wriggle. I guess there's just a bit less space in there so movements change a bit. But I agree if you have genuine concerns [email protected] that rude nurse (pardon my language) and call for advice. You know your body and baby best. X


----------



## Cangaroo

I had an evening this week when I felt loads fewer movements, and the ones I did feel were smaller. I went to bed a little concerned, but things were back to normal the next morning. I think she'd just turned so was kicking inwards for a while. If it had gone on the next day I'd have probably gone to get checked out.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, it's nice to know that it seems pretty normal for babies at this stage to give us a little fright! As for me, I've been feeling those same broad movements throughout the day, so I'm definitely not worried anymore, since it's obvious that he's just flipped around and is kicking inwards right now. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Glad everything is ok spiffy :)

Speaking of not feeling baby i haven't felt mine really at all for a couple of days. I think it's a mixture of my uterus moving up and being so constipated!!!! I'm thinking when baby was more squished down low i felt a lot more. Now my uterus moved up, i feel way less. I do remember the same thing going on with my son so not too worried. Still very nauseous (though no longer all day), boobs actually started hurting now, and no bad symptoms like spotting or cramps... 

Oh! I was getting ready to call my ob this morning to see if there's anything i could take for constipation. Umm right in the packet of papers from my first visit was a paper saying milk of magnesia and colace are fine to have! What an idiot i am! Suffering for no reason because i don't read my handouts.....lol!!!!

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I felt this baby at 10 weeks, and then right about where you're at, I didn't feel him much anymore, and then around 17 weeks I started feeling him A LOT more, so I think that's pretty normal. I'm glad you found some solutions to try for the constipation. For me, I'm usually fine as long as I remember to take my prenatal (which is funny, because a lot of women say that their prenatal causes constipation, but mine has the opposite affect).

I'm doing pretty good. Tomorrow is my birthday, so tonight DH is going to get up with DS, then I get to sleep in, have breakfast made for me, and then get to have a fun date night with DH while my little brother watches our kids. So it should be pretty fun. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, thank you! I feel a ton better now :) It's so disappointing to feel baby so early and so much then nothing! I feel tons better hearing it happened to you too! Maybe Monday at my scan they'll tell me if the placenta is anterior. I'm curious because it just feels different from ds pregnancy... i know you've mentioned yours is anterior....

I think I'd be fine constipation-wise (in fact hormones usually give me the opposite issue...lol tmi) but I'm taking this stupid zofran. I tried not taking it and after my 5th time puking decided it's better to take it a few more weeks and use other remedies for constipation. I have managed to get by with cutting my tablets in half so I'm down to 2mg a day from 8-12mg a day three ish weeks ago! 

Happy happy early birthday to you! You've been such a fun friend, really a ray of sunshine, on this board and i hope you get a lovely break tonight and tomorrow :) You deserve a lovely day! Enjoy it :)


----------



## zephyr

I had days without movement too and I asked my midwife when I should be concerned and counting kicks etc and she said usually around 30 weeks they want you to start by.
Movement is very regular now and I get movement multiple times every day whereas 4 weeks plus ago it was most days but not all.

this baby moves so much it wakes me up. I have heard about it happening to people but my babies were all pretty quiet in comparison!
This one is active once or twice during the day, once in the evening, then it kicks all night.
I sure hope its not a sign of things to come :p

im feeling okay. My twins are back to opposite day naps again so on days like today when the 3rd tri fatigue is kicking my butt im finding it hard to get through the day cos on the rare day they sleep at the same time I sneak a nap in with them.

this morning they both worked out how to open doors without needing stools or anything to climb on, they know they just need to hook something onto the handle and pull down while pushing the door :(
So I cannot let them out of my sight for a second! And yes they worked this out together, talk about team work. 

My natures sway pouch pack is being made up right now I chose a black carrier with a cherry blossom panel on the front. They will be shipping it to me on Monday along with some swaddle wraps and a spare hammock sheet.
I cant wait till it arrives!


----------



## ttc126

Zephyr, you'll have to share a pic of your pouch pack when it comes! 

Your twinnies made me laugh :) sorry as I'm sure it's exhausting for you!


----------



## zephyr

Haha yeah they are pretty funny! Tiring definitely but loads of fun.
hubby took them out last sunday and I was able to open all our outside and inside doors without any sort of worry! We have a second storey decking with 3 sets of french doors that open onto it and they never get opened cause its just not safe.
It was wonderful. So he said he will do that again tomorrow :)

Will definitely post a pic when it arrives. Im so excited!


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy birthday Spiffy!


----------



## VJean

Happy Birthday Spiffy! :icecream::flower: Hope you have a great day!

TTC, try not to worry about movement too much. I felt baby early on, but then stopped for a bit. Now he moves All.The.Time! It is so hard to sleep with his gymnastic ninja moves! :ninja:

Zypher, sorry about not getting a nap, but yay! for smarty pants twins!!


----------



## Veronicaco

Happy birthday spiffy!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. :flower: It's been a great day so far, and we still have our date night at Red Lobster to look forward to. Yummmm.....

Zephyr I had to tell my DH about your twins teaming up to open the doors. How funny! But yes, exhausting. :dohh:


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!! So jealous of your yummy dinner!!!! I developed a shellfish allergy as an adult and now can no longer enjoy red lobster and their wonderful 1 &1/2 pounds of crab legs!!!! I hope you had a wonderful day :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, TTC. It was yummy. I'm sorry you can't enjoy Red Lobster anymore. :( But nearly as good as the food was, was just the chance to be out of the house without the kids. We also had the chance to go to the temple, which is such a wonderful escape from the world. It's so calm and peaceful there and helps me find renewed strength. I only wish we could go more often, but it's hard finding babysitters for a 1 and 2 year old, and will be even harder when #3 comes along.


----------



## Veronicaco

Glad you've enjoyed your day spiffy :)

27 weeks :) so I know some people say 27 some say 28 for 3rd tri. What do you guys reckon? :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I know Im a bit behind you girls, But can I come in? :)


----------



## ttc126

Veronica, i say happy 3rd tri to you :)

Mo2p!!!!! Hi hi hi!!!! So happy you're here!


----------



## mommyof2peas

So very happy to finally be here!


----------



## Veronicaco

Yes! Hi mo2p!!! Great to see you :) congratulations xxxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol Thanks :D


----------



## Cangaroo

Welcome Mo2P!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats mo2p!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I've always heard that 27 weeks was third tri, so happy third tri! :thumbup:

Mo2P, I was so hoping you'd come join us over here! We're all in this together, regardless of how many weeks we are. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy happy belated birthday!

Mo2p congratulations! Yay for you! 

Xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I suspected I was pregnant because my cat won't get off my lap. Even when I'm laying down he's on my lower tummy. Anyone else have a kitty that lets them know, before they know? 

Also on a side not my kids won't stay off my lap and its driving me mad! It's so hot and sticky and the last thing I want is a hot little monkey all over me lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Happy Birthday Spiffy!!

BTW You ladies are amazing :D


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, we don't have any pets, but I've heard of cats and dogs having that "sixth sense" about pregnancy before. :flower:

So exciting news...my little guy is learning how to walk! :happydance: I look forward to the day when I don't always have to carry around all 22 lbs of him! :haha:

Here's a video of his first real steps! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100784103482408&saved


----------



## Cangaroo

Well done Liam! Great walking. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Look at him go! Awesome! I also friended you lol figured while I was there.


----------



## ttc126

Hey lovelies!!!! 

Had my scan and baby looks great! Measuring a couple days ahead :) My doctor was very pleased because i gained 2 pounds :) I'm still less than when i got pregnant but she's happy to see the # going up :)

Ok so the u/s tech took a very early guess at gender.... i will tell you all later but wanted to see what you all think from profile shot first :)

https://s467.photobucket.com/albums...action=view&current=IMG_20140811_090658-1.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, thanks for friending me! I'm friends with Jess and Sharnw and NDH on Facebook as well, and it's fun to see all the cute pictures of their kids. :flower:

TTC, I'd say boy!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im going with boy too :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

15 weeks isnt too early. I ALWAYS get a early scan around 16 weeks lol I hate waiting for 20 weeks


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I went for a private gender scan with my first at 16 weeks, but could have gone at 15 weeks, which is when they will start checking for gender at the ultrasound place I went to. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy that is so cute! I love there first steps like that! Bless him!!!!

Ttc I would also say boy!

Mo2p none of my animals give me any signs but I've heard lots of stories about animals knowing something!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies..... Were are we on pink, blue and yellow? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, correct me, anyone, if I'm wrong, but I believe the standings are thus:

:blue: me, Veronicaco, VJean 

:pink: Jess, Luvymom, Cangaroo

:yellow: M2C, Zephyr, (and of course our new ladies until they find out :flower:)


----------



## Veronicaco

I think girl ttc!! :)
Had a gender scan at 16 weeks this time, so pleased I did :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Just heard from the doc, Betas were 34 at 12 dpo. So no twins here, sorry spiffy! lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey, stranger things have happened. I'm not ready to give up on your twins until I see ultrasound proof! :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL Alright, but with those betas I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## Veronicaco

I've friended you too spiffy! I'm Kate though &#128516;


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Equal standings on pink and blue then! Lovely!

Twins???? Hehe!

Xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Veronicaco said:


> I've friended you too spiffy! I'm Kate though &#128516;

I was wondering who kate was! lol I accepted your request :)



Mummy2Corban said:


> Equal standings on pink and blue then! Lovely!
> 
> Twins???? Hehe!
> 
> Xxx

Spiffy has been threatening me with twins forever LOL Now sure who will be more disappointed if there is only one in there, me or her lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for the invite, Veronicaco! I love your daughter's name, by the way. Kind of similar to my daughter's name. :flower:

M2C, I'm not sure if you remember, but I've been giving Mo2P crap about twins and triplets for months and months now, and so I've dug myself in too deep to give up now because of some numbers on a beta test. :haha:

EDIT: Oh, we posted at the same time, Mo2P. Guess M2C gets a double explanation. And as for who will be more disappointed, that will be a tough one. Could be me. :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy cute video :p I too sent a fr

ttc im going to guess boy also.


----------



## zephyr

My numbers werent high with the twins. Id give the numbers but I dont remember them but I did google search and remember they were in normal ranges.

So ya never know!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, thanks. I saw the friend request and was trying to guess who it was based on the profile picture. I was thinking, "those kids look about the same age..." which should have been a dead giveaway. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## ttc126

Thanks ladies :) U/S tech said maybe boy, but lots of question marks at this stage since I just turned 15 weeks :) she said don't buy anything, and if I do keep receipts! Lol!!!!

To me, i have thought boy from day 1, but this baby's head shape looks completely different from ds at 13 and 20 weeks.... the boy part i think I saw isn't super convincing to me, although i still feel like boy in there :) Will find out for sure on Sept 11!

Mo2p, i thought i read somewhere that with twins where the beta starts isn't a clue, but doubling time! Can't wait to hear your next beta! 

Ladies, you all make me miss Facebook! I'm not on there anymore :( 

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## luvymom

I know I'm not on here much but add me to the team pink. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Well had the second set of betas today :) So should know in the next couple days


----------



## zephyr

Awh I think my neighbor is having her baby today!
She was 42 weeks yesterday and while I was doing the dishes I saw her husband and midwife pack her into the car with hospital bags and she did not look happy :(
She wanted a home birth but was clearly in labour so I really hope everything is okay being that she's transferring!

Makes me feel really nervous now about my own birth :/


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, I didn't forget you! You were in my team pink list. :flower:

Zephyr, I hope everything is okay with your neighbor!

TTC, this boy's head/profile looked nothing like my DS's, so I thought for sure it was a girl. How wrong I was! :dohh: 

Oh and about Facebook...Join the dark side, and together we can rule the galaxy! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Mo2p & spiffy yes I remember the whole twin thing. Hehe!!!! 

Ttc I'd say boy. I looked a corbans scan picture the other day and I would have said girl but defo boy! Can't wait for you to find out! It's amazing your 15 weeks already!

Zephyr are you still hoping for a homebirth? I had an awful thought about bleeding the other day which unsettled me. I'm inbetween homebirth and midwife led. I guess I'll speak to my midwife.

Was my 2nd wedding anniversary yesterday and 3 years since we found out about the molar. Can't believe it's been 3 years since the molar! 

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica happy third tri! Amazing!

Xx


----------



## ttc126

Wow this is quite a day for you m2c! I can't imagine all of the emotions. I'm so sorry for your loss. Very happy for you to now be expecting your 2nd beautiful rainbow baby!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc the molar was a difficult time specially the chemo but I wouldn't have indigo or this baby so I'm lucky for that. It's part of my story.... A page in my book! We have the lovely memories of our wedding so that's amazing too!

How's you? Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Sending you big hugs today m2c! Great to look at what you've achieved since :) x


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy- yes names are alike :) great minds ;) hehehe! But then I think you guys all have lovely names for your little ones! If I had another girl I would be really tempted by indigo! LOVE that name m2c :)


----------



## zephyr

M2c I'm sorry to hear about your previous loss :(

Yes I am planning a home birth. 
My midwife was a nicu nurse before becoming a midwife and has a lot of experience and I trust that if something were to go terribly wrong she would know what she is doing. We live about 7kms from the hospital so its not too far away.
My neighbour has the same midwife and had her for her last birth at home and she was very good apparently.
I may of been on the fence and less confident if I didn't know someone who had her at home before.

We will discuss my birth plan in 2 weeks and ill be asking all those scary questions then about hemmoraging etc and make my final decision.

No news with my neighbour, i probably wont hear anything till shes home and rested up whenever that is.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

When I was in charring cross I decided then if I had a girl next I'd call her indigo. It gets shortened to indie which is what swayed oh!

Zephyr I still have time to decide. I would like a homebirth but mainly I want to feel confident in my decision. I know pain relief I can do without so I know I can do that part it's just the complications. How does your oh feel about it? Mine will support me in any decision but would prefer I was in the midwife unit.

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Mine feels the same, he said he doesn't want to have to play catch lol and that he would rather I go to hospital but will support whatever decision I make. 
I'm a little uneasy about not having pain relief tbh but getting used to the idea as I get closer.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I love the idea of a homebirth. Our midwife led unit is in our hospital so in emergency your already there. Saying that I'm probably a 15 minute drive from hospital. I think the bleeding thought have come from the molar as 2 weeks after my d&c I bleed and passed massive clots. The drs were pulling clots out of me and was about to have another d&c but they managed to slow it to be satisfied. I think it's because it's like an anniversary the whole bleeding thing has come into my head. 

My midwife said I'd need to let her know by 36 weeks but I guess even then I can change my mind and go to hospital. Decisions!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, sorry the anniversary of your molar has come up :( but happy wedding anniversary. :flower: It's always strange to have the good mixed with the bad like that.

As for a homebirth, I love the idea of having the baby and then already being home, and not having a nurse coming to take your vitals every 30 minutes for the next two days (or at least it feels like that), but I have no desire to go without an epidural, and it would freak my husband out (since he's the type to worry about the worst-case scenarios). I'll admit, when I stop and think about it, I worry as well about some of those scary scenarios, like umbilical cord prolapse, where doctors have to rush you in to get a C-section immediately or the baby dies. Or severe hemorrhaging, which happens to my SIL after her births. :nope:


----------



## luvymom

Spiffynoodles said:


> Luvymom, I didn't forget you! You were in my team pink list. :flower:
> 
> Zephyr, I hope everything is okay with your neighbor!
> 
> TTC, this boy's head/profile looked nothing like my DS's, so I thought for sure it was a girl. How wrong I was! :dohh:
> 
> Oh and about Facebook...Join the dark side, and together we can rule the galaxy! :rofl:

Spiffy! I'm such a dork! I'm so oblivious to my user name I didn't even notice it was me! My name is Jenn so I guess my pregnant brain was looking for that. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Beteas 150. They want me to go in tomorrow too to make sure they are doubling properly. But they were 34 on friday. So if my math is right doubling would be 134. So I dunno. But tomorrow I go in again and once my numbers hit 2000 I'll go in for a scan just to make sure everything is in the right place.
I used a online Beta hCG Doubling Calculator and it says my numbers are doubling every 33.62


----------



## Spiffynoodles

luvymom said:


> Spiffy! I'm such a dork! I'm so oblivious to my user name I didn't even notice it was me! My name is Jenn so I guess my pregnant brain was looking for that. :)

:haha: Oh, I think we're all well-acquainted with pregnancy brain. :winkwink:

Mo2P, sounds like the twins are settling in nicely. :rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

:rofl: you're funny! if you jinx me with twins I expect matching onsies in the mail for all the trouble you've caused! lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

luvymom said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Luvymom, I didn't forget you! You were in my team pink list. :flower:
> 
> Zephyr, I hope everything is okay with your neighbor!
> 
> TTC, this boy's head/profile looked nothing like my DS's, so I thought for sure it was a girl. How wrong I was! :dohh:
> 
> Oh and about Facebook...Join the dark side, and together we can rule the galaxy! :rofl:
> 
> Spiffy! I'm such a dork! I'm so oblivious to my user name I didn't even notice it was me! My name is Jenn so I guess my pregnant brain was looking for that. :)Click to expand...

Oh my gosh thats one of the symptoms I t had that made me think I might be pregnant. In one day I ran a stop sign and sat at a green light. My brain just stopped working lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

mommyof2peas said:


> :rofl: you're funny! if you jinx me with twins I expect matching onsies in the mail for all the trouble you've caused! lol

Hey, I'll even throw in matching hats. :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think those betas sound great. At least there keeping an eye on you!

Spiffy this is why I'm undecided. I think how lovely it could be but I have the niggling thought of what if.......! I guess we will see how comfortable and confident I feel in the next few weeks. 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I love the idea of a homebirth. If I'd had a straightforward delivery last time, I'm pretty sure I'd be going for a homebirth this time. As it is, I'll probably end up with another c-section, but at least I'll get to attempt VBAC! Either way, I'll go home as soon afterwards as I possibly can.

Thinking of you on this anniversary M2C. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I think that's a good plan, to just wait and see. And like you said, you can always plan on the homebirth but then go to the hospital if you change your mind. There was a lady in third tri not long ago who had umbilical cord prolapse (which is why it came to mind), but she had been posting threads about feeling like something just wasn't right before she went into labor, so I think as moms, we sometimes get that intuition that tells us something is wrong, and if you ever got a feeling like that, you could always switch to a hospital birth. :flower:

Cangaroo, I also want to go home as soon after birth as I can, but it may be outside of my control if I have another early baby. Since my DS was "pre-term" (by one day!) they had to monitor his blood sugar levels and have him take a car seat test before he was allowed to leave the hospital, so we had to stay two days after, even though I was ready to go home the same day he was born.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I love going to the hospital. Its like a mini vacation for me :) Plus, I like my epi lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo I do hope you get your VBAC. At the end of the day you and baby need to be safe.

Spiffy I try not set my mind on things when it comes to labour! So much can happen you just never know. I hope my labour and birth goes more like indies but you never know. I just wanna feel confident in my choice so I shall see. What's a car seat test? With Corban I had to stay in as I couldn't wee!!! I had no sensation at all. Even during labour they had to drain my bladder. Basically I didn't want them to touch my sore sore lady bits so said I'd try wee but it got so late they said your having a catheter and staying in. Same thing nearly happened after my d&c but I had enough sensation to wee. After delivering indigo I had to produce a certain amount of wee before I could leave. I must have a delicate bladder!

Does an epidural feel strange? Can you feel contractions?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

mommyof2peas said:


> I love going to the hospital. Its like a mini vacation for me :) Plus, I like my epi lol

Haha! That's exactly how I feel. I get to be away from home (and the kids) for a while and it's kind of nice to have people bring you meals and everything. (And I like my epidural, too!)

M2C, the car seat test is where they put the baby in the car seat for an hour and put an oxygen monitor on them. If their oxygen drops below a certain point, then they won't let the baby leave the hospital. I thought it was kind of silly in my case, since DS was 6lbs 11oz and all around healthy.

As for the epidural, it just feels like you're numb from the waist down. The shot itself isn't bad either, just a quick pinch for the numbing shot, and then pressure while the insert the line for the epidural. And depending on how strong the epidural is, you sometimes don't feel contractions at all, and sometimes you feel them mildly. Mine was wearing off as I was pushing my DD out, and so I felt WAY more than I wanted to, especially because I had an episiotomy, had lots of stitches, and then had to have my placenta manually removed. After that experience, I told my DH his only job during my second labor was to remind me to up my epidural dose when it got close to pushing. As it turns out, he forgot, but I remembered, and so I didn't feel the stitching or anything after DS was born. It was great. :D


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I seeeee! Never heard of a car seat test!

They numbed my bits to cut and stitch me so I didn't really feel them with Corban. Indigo I had internal stitches and even though they numbed me I felt them. My sister had a epidural as she needed a forecep delivery and it made her have headaches that she could even sit up. She had to have blood patches and none of them worked so after a week at hospital they sent her home with pain relief and she just had to let it sort itself out. Spent a lot of time laying down as she could raise her head. That put me off epidurals!!! Uncommon I know but it worried me.

Even gas and air makes me feel sick so I don't use it! Haha!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, the car seat test is usually reserved for preemies, which my son technically was, but barely.

I've only used gas and air once (we call it laughing gas here in the US) and it made zero difference, so I doubt I'd even bother trying it in labor. Not that they offer it here, anyway. As for the headache, I've heard of that happening, but like you said, it's pretty rare. I've actually heard of it happening more so with spinal blocks than epidurals, though. I had a killer headache after having DD, but I think that had to do with the 3 hours of pushing, since even blowing up a balloon will give me a headache usually.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Gas& air makes me feel sick and aswell the noise of it pisses me off! I'm just hoping this baby delivers quickly. Hoping labour time halves! 

I'm so excited about meeting baby! Eek!

Xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

were arnt offered it here in labor. So our choices are pretty limited for pain relief.


----------



## zephyr

M2c eek! That sounds scary. I would probably feel the same way I think. You still have some time to decide though! Do you know if you have an increased risk of bleeding?

Bleeding is a concern of mine but I don't really have any reason to worry about it.
Though just these past few days we have had news coverage on our ambulance service here with reports of people having to wait over an hour for an ambulance! That is scary.


----------



## Veronicaco

I loved g&a :) as soon as I tried it I thought 'I can do this!' But I didn't have stitches either so I didn't have that additional discomfort. I had a graze that bled a lot but it settled down quite quickly. I do not want to stay in hospital if I can avoid it, plus I do worry as dd's birthday is so close to my due date I don't want to be away from her then.


----------



## zephyr

With my first epidural I was one of those unlucky few who got bad headaches for months afterwards :(
My second epidural went fine although it hurt so bad to get it put in. 
I was in labour with my first epi and I wasnt in labour at all with my second epi so I wonder if that is why it hurt more going in.
I made hubby cry lol

I really like the epidural but the last one I had was embarrassing because I had a curry the night before and I had very bad gas and I couldnt control it! And hubby just laughed at me while I sat farting loudly with nurses in the room. 
I could feel it about to happen but couldn't stop it. So I was literally head in my hands going "omg I'm so sorry for this. ......." before each one. Lmao


----------



## Cangaroo

I loved the gas and air! It didn't make me feel high or lightheaded or anything, it just took the edge off and gave me something to focus on. I had been so sick with labour that I'd had a lot of antiemetics before getting the gas and air so I had no sickness with it. OH liked it too- I had to take it off him when he said it was making his fingers giggle! He was delighted when he realised me going for VBAC meant he'd get to try the gas and air again. :dohh:

I can't wait until we're all labour watching! Though I know I'll be really grumpy as I'll almost certainly be the last of the November due dates here to deliver.

I've been really stressed lately about getting my maternity leave sorted. It's complicated, but because I'm technically self employed, I have to arrange my own maternity covet, and I can't find anyone! I'll get there in the end, but it's likely to mean going through an agency which will cost more. I hate it not being sorted!


----------



## zephyr

Omigosh! I had to come let you ladies know my neighbour just phoned me and she had a baby boy yesterday.
they transferred because the midwife was worried the baby was going to be too big.
he was 10lb12!!!
She did it without drugs so was able to go home again right afterwards. Im so happy for her!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, that's great news about your neighbor! And wow, that was a big baby! My biggest so far has been 6lbs 11oz, so I can't even imagine!

Like Mo2P said, we have very limited options for pain relief here in the US, so I feel like that's part of the reason that epidurals are so widely used here. (M2C, I watch the One Born Every Minute sometimes and the sound of the G&A annoys me too! :haha:)

Cangaroo, I love labor watching and symptom spotting, so I can't wait for us to get to that point. It's like the TWW all over again, except this time you _know_ the outcome will be good. :winkwink: I'm mentally preparing myself for a 36/37 weeker, so I think if I hit 38 weeks I'm going to feel like I've gone overdue. :dohh:


----------



## mommyof2peas

big baby!!!


----------



## luvymom

I'm with mommyof2peas, I like the mini break at the hospital. I'm actually the only one of all my sisters and sisters in law on my side that does hospital. They all do home births! But my first was a scary experience that if done at home I don't think he would've made it. So since then I feel it's best for me to do the hospital. 

Zephyr, your neighbor is super woman! That is a big baby. My last was 8 12 and that was plenty big for me. I don't want that big again. 

My other sis in law on DH side is being induced tomorrow. She thought she had hand foot mouth but come to find out she had cholestasis (I had to Google it) but apparently it can harm the baby so they'll take him tomorrow. Thankfully only 10 days early. 

All these babies. So much fun! I've been reading a bunch of birth stories but I need to stop because I still have a trimester to go. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Which one do you like best?
 



Attached Files:







Pregnancy-Announcement.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









Pregnancy-Announcement1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttc126

Ooh i had lots to catch up on today! I was randomly pretty sick again today...even threw up in the store :( lol!!!! 

I was told at my very first appointment with ds "you are NOT a candidate for home birth!" Lol!!!! So funny to me. I get the appeal of being at home :) So nice to get right into your own bed... but one question.... what about the smell???? You know...that distinctive, horrible smell after birth??? I would not know how it would get out of my house. It really bothered me last time, even thinking about it kind of upsets me...I'm crazy! 

Spiffy, my son had to pass the carseat test before he was discharged from the nicu :) We have the cutest picture of him doing it! :) That was hands down the best day of my life so far... bringing him home :) 

Last time i didn't have a headache from my epidural, but to this day, my back aches right where it went in. I didn't want one, but was stuck having to be extremely still in bed with magnesium sulfate. I'm like spiffy...felt way more at the end than i wanted! I'd rather avoid one this time, but will probably end up with one because if i hemorrhage and need a procedure I'll want it! 

Mo2p! Great doubling time :) Mine was about 29 hours with this one, so totally possible to have only one in there :) Although I'd much rather see spiffy sending you matching twinnie outfits :)

Zephyr, glad to hear your neighbor is ok. What a big baby!!!!

Canga, i feel kind of lucky i know i will have this one early. I'd get so grumpy going over! Hope you don't have to wait too long :)

Ladies, i can NOT stand the smell of soap. It's killing me!!!! 

Also found out my rl bump buddy from last time is prego again with me! We were due 6 weeks apart last time, but babies were born 2 weeks apart. This time is about the same but I'm ahead of her instead of her ahead of me this time :)


----------



## zephyr

I know! I couldnt believe it, it is so huge. She used to ring me a lot freaking out about how big her baby was getting and with good reason wowee.

ttc that's really funny my friend who was at one of my births commented on the distinctive birth smell but I've never smelt it! And I have a very sensitive sense of smell. 
Guess I may find out :haha:
We will have warmer weather round then so ill keep some windows open?
I know the mw brings lots of protective sheeting etc that gets taken away with her when she leaves. Maybe if there's a smell it will go with her? Lol

Spiffy I cant wait to start labour watch :p I did want to go over but now im getting impatient and I think around my due date would be perfect :p

mo2p I like the second one :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr congratulTions to your friend! Big bubba! I was a big baby at 10lb 9oz! I always worried mine would be big but they were 8lb2oz & 8lb 9oz. Bleeding after deliveries was normal I think it's just a thought popping into my head!

Ttc yuk to being sick! I'm now just randomly sick! The comment about the smell made giggle! To be honest I can't really remember the smell! Hehe!

Mo2p I like the heart one! Very cute!

I can't wait for labour watch too! Even though like cangaroo I'll probably be one of the last! Got a feeling I'll be late again! Which I'm ok about but you know how much you wanna meet baby by the end!

So what were your signs of labour for your previous labours? 

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

For me my 1st I lost my plug then started contracting but labour didn't progress. 
2nd I again lost my plug and started contracting. Labour was mild and irregular so want sure if was real till my waters broke.
3rd my waters broke and nothing happened :/
4th I was induced so nothing happened. 

M2c those are still pretty decent sized babies!!


----------



## ttc126

I got severely dizzy and could barely walk. Then my vision started getting fuzzy and like dark dark tunnel vision. So dh said "We're going to the hospital. Would you like to change or wear pajamas?" I changed lol!!!! By the time i got there i started throwing up uncontrollably like every few minutes and bp was like 210/114. So they induced me right then. Not really labor signs :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

210/114? Yikes! That's crazy, TTC! I'm sure you've said before, but how far along were you when that happened? Also, that's awesome that you have a rl bump buddy again! I was bump buddy with one of my friends for the first two pregnancies, but I guess she wasn't as crazy as me the third time around. :haha: I am 5 weeks further along than my SIL, though, and last time around she was 7 weeks ahead of me. And yesterday I found out that a friend of mine is 6 weeks along, so that was exciting. :flower:

Mo2P, I like the one with the hearts, too. That's a clever announcement. :flower:

My labor signs with my first were increased discharge, way more Braxton hicks (though it retrospect I wonder if it was the beginning of my Irritable Uterus, because at one point I recorded 13 in one hour), a clear out, and a slight bloody show. 
With my second, I had a bloody show, then later that day I had contractions that were slightly painful, but went away, and then next day they came back and progressed into full-on labor. Both times, I was 5cm dilated by the time I got to the hospital, which was pretty nice. I also had internal exams on both of the days I went into labor, so I happen to know that it doesn't start getting painful until I'm 2cm into labor (so with my daughter I was 4cm at my appointment, and it didn't start hurting until I was 6cm. With my son I was "a stretchy 3cm" at my appointment and it didn't start hurting really until I was 5cm) so this time I hope I dilate to a 6 before I go into labor. :haha:


----------



## ttc126

I was 36 weeks spiffy :) Really glad me and ds are ok, but hoping for no preeclampsia and no nicu this time :)

Oooh so you ladies want to know how horrid my dr was last time? At 32 weeks my bp was much higher than it had ever been. I'd been having headaches and started throwing up at random times. When i saw my bp was higher than usual i said to my ob "i think i have preeclampsia." He said "no. First time mom's worry about everything. You're just fine." Bp never went back down to normal. On the day i was induced i saw him and he said see you next week. When i went to make my appt the front desk girl said "Are you having twins or something?" I said no. She said "well i don't know why he's wanting to see you next week. Anyway you'll have to see the nurse practitioner he's going to be gone." 

Then the next am at the hospital he came in to see me as I'd been induced by the on call ob. He told all the nurses, "well i don't know what happened! We were going to see her later this week for preeclampsia bloodwork but i guess she couldn't wait!" A flat out lie! They had overdosed my magnesium at that point and i wasn't on my a-game to respond because my bp dipped to 80/40 and i passed out!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh my gosh, TTC, that's horrible! :growlmad: I had issues with my first OB too. She didn't catch the fact that my LO was too small for her gestation, even though I told her that I felt like my tummy hadn't grown much and was worried that my baby wasn't growing. And then when I asked her afterwards why my daughter was so small, and why she had characteristics of a baby that had baked too long, even though she was 10 days early, she just smiled and said, "Oh, it's just one of those things." Umm, no. It's not normal for a baby to LOSE weight in the womb. It's called Intrauterine Growth Restriction, stupid woman, and could have been much worse than it was! :growlmad: I promptly switched to a new doctor.

So why did your son need NICU time? I just ask because my boy was born at 36 weeks as well, but was perfectly fine, and I always wondered whether we got lucky, or he came because he was ready, and if we'll be that lucky again if this one comes early, too.


----------



## Cangaroo

Sounds horrible TTC! I'm glad you and Spiffy both have doctors youbtrust this time! 

Last time, I had a sweep on the Friday at 40+3/40, and then had no signs until I woke with contractions at around 1am on the Sunday morning. I then had contractions 2 in 10 fairly regularly and was throwing up and having heavy bloody show until I finally caved and went in on monday evening, though I was still only 3cm! DD wasn't born until late Tuesday night! Fingers crossed things progress faster this time...


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh! On the subject of iugr.... I guess some of you may remember my friend who I was talking about that we thought had iugr and an under 6lb 41 week baby with baggy skin and long fingernails etc. I think I told you she was prego again and three months ahead of me. Well her baby girl arrived safe and sound last Friday afternoon at a whopping 9lb9 completely natural birth although baby did get quite stuck and it was quite distressing as she was pushing for a very long time. But hooray to healthy baby girl and wow what a difference!! Shows something wasn't right last time!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I'm glad your friend had a much better outcome this time! And yes, that definitely makes me think her first should have been diagnosed as IUGR. The fact that my DS was born at 36+6 and weighed 6lbs 11oz, makes me think he would have been 8-9lbs if he had made it to my due date, so I don't think little babies are necessarily normal for me, either. It's just happened to be that way both times.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

You just never know with labour do you. So different for every lady and for different labours.

Corban I had slight pink tinged cm at 40+5 then contractions started the next evening with my waters rupturing.
Indigo I had a sweep 40+4 lost lotsa plug but nothing! Second sweep 40+8 and contractions started that night and she came 40+9. 
I've always felt totally normal before just start with contractions that just build! Hoping this one does the same and no pissing about!

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica glad your friends baby was ok! X


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy my son was born right at 36 weeks and I've heard every day makes a difference as far as needing nicu. But he had to go because he was having lung issues and troubles breathing. Luckily he was just fine after a week's stay :) My friend had her baby at 36+5 and he didn't go to nicu. I've heard 35, 36, &37 weekers can go both ways...just fine or nicu stay. Hope you never have to do nicu!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I hope so, too! The OB that I have right now said that she had an Irritable Uterus in her pregnancies, and one of her children came at 35 weeks, so I know it could be a possibility. But I asked her if she wouldn't mind checking my cervix at 34 weeks, instead of waiting until 36 weeks, so that I might have a better idea of how early I'll go into labor.

M2C, that must have been maddening to go later with your second than with your first. I hope baby #3 makes up for it by coming before your due date!


----------



## Veronicaco

For me I had a couple of twinges in the day at 40+5 but nothing serious but that evening I got into bed and thought oww. Came downstairs and severe pain started immediately, I timed the pains and there weren't really any gaps just more painful and less painful. The most painful bits were 4 mins apart so I went in and they said 3cm go home. But I stayed at 3cm having severe pains for 2 days until I finally started having contractions properly which were not half as bad as the constant agony. Dd was in te wrong position apparently so I shall be putting a bit more thought into position for this baby!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco and Cangaroo, I hope you both get labors this time that progress faster!

Veronicaco, do you know what position your daughter was in that was causing all that pain?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ugh, the old uterus is acting up tonight. 23 contractions in the last hour. :( But now that I've got both kids in bed, I can go lay down, which should help.


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy I'm sorry it's playing up for you, I hope they ease up soon!

My pouch pack arrived earlier and I love it! The swaddle wraps I got are so soft. 


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140814_133644_zps3c49318b.jpg


----------



## ttc126

When did yours start up this time spiffy? Last time i was already getting tons of Braxton hicks by 16 weeks the diagnosed with IU at 26+5 i believe. I was kind of expecting it already but no not yet!


----------



## ttc126

Zephyr!!! Woo hoo! I love it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, that pouch pack looks great!

TTC, I first started feeling them at 8 weeks this time, but they were so infrequent that I barely noticed them most of the time. At 22 weeks is when I started to get a lot more, but today is the first time they've gotten to the every 2-3 minute point.

Thankfully they settled down quite a bit after I was able to lay down for a while.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy happy third tri x


----------



## ttc126

Happy 3rd tri to you m2c!!!!! Where is the time going????


----------



## Veronicaco

Yay m2c and spiffy!! Happy 3rd tri to both of you :) 

She was back to back and chin out so her head wasn't on my cervix which meant it wouldn't dilate, the contractions were trying but couldn't do their job. That's why I was pushing within 3 hours of active labour! I only just got her out though, my contractions really slowed towards the end and my last push was without a contraction as they didn't want me to wait!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ouch, Veronicaco, so it sounds like it was mostly back labor? My DH's mother had back labor when she was pregnant with him, and didn't realize it was labor (she had been laying tile and thought she'd overdone it). When she finally went in to see her doctor about the pain, it was discovered that she was 10cm dilated! He was born 10 minutes later. :haha:

Thanks ladies! It's nice to be officially third tri! M2C, happy third tri to you, too! Here's my 27 week bump. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140814_09_08_04_Pro (1).jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyof2peas

zephyr
Look what I just found while Googling lol



zephyr said:


> My levels were 265 at 16 or 17 dpo and I just found out its twins. I looked up hcg levels too but from everywhere I read the levels vary way too much and you could have high levels with just one and low levels with two! Good luck :D


BTW I got my HCG this morning new number is 370 :) So it doubled and then a little more just to be sure. I think if it were twins it would have tripled. I go in on tue for another one, if my lvls are 2000 or more I will get to set up a early scan


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh my crap, Mo2P, you just about gave me a heart attack! You should have put the snippet you found in quotes, because I totally thought it was _you_ saying "I just found out it's twins"! :dohh:


----------



## mommyof2peas

sorry! lol Fixed


----------



## luvymom

I had to read it twice too, Mo2P! 

I've always wanted twins. I still do. 

Hooray for 3rd trimester ladies! I'm only a week behind. 

Cute pic Spiffy.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I cracked open an egg this morning and it had twin yolks. Mo2P, I think its a sign. :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

ROFL! I would be ok with twins, in fact I think it would be kinda neat. But Im sure there is just one in there.


----------



## Cangaroo

Aww, it would be nice to have some twins on this thread. I can't wait to see all the new bumper crop of BFPs' scans!

I've just noticed I'm at less than 100 days to go! Missed that milestone!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, that one kind of sneaks up on you since it happens in the middle of a week. Well, happy 98 days! :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica your labour sounds like mine with Corban. I had to have the drip to encourage contractions to get him out! 

Cangaroo happy 26 weeks!

Ttc crazy isn't it! Think it's crazier when I look at 90 days left!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy.... Double yoker! Mo2p I think it's a sign! Twins would be mega xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Third tri bumpage! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, cute bump! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy you look super too xxx


----------



## zephyr

Mo2p wow! Yeah see there's no way i remember those numbers. I keep having to look back to find them, i didn't even think of Google.
When do you get a scan? 

I cracked so many double yolkers while preg with the twins and I hadnt seen a double for years. 
But then 2 weeks ago I cracked 6 eggs in a row and 5 were double yolkers :p and hubby had cracked 4 doubles that morning too. 
He said he's getting fixed :haha:

Congrats on third tri ladies!


----------



## mommyof2peas

as soon as my HCG hits 2000 they will do a scan


----------



## ttc126

Mo2p!!! Great news! Hope you get a scan soon!!!! 

M2c, gorgeous bump! When i think 90 days left its like whoa!!!! 3 months! 

Spiffy, you're positively glowing :) Great bump pic! 

I've only taken one bump pic at 11 (almost 12 weeks) but none since!!!!! I feel lazy but I try not to feel too guilty because i am still under my pre-prego weight. I've got a tiny bump but it looks more like a post-thanksgiving bump. :)


----------



## Veronicaco

You guys are looking fab!! I took a bump pic a couple of weeks ago but forgot to post it! I will try to get a more current one but I don't look anything like as glam as you ladies!! 
Mo2p, how exciting I hope you won't have to wait long for that scan :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

More bump pictures are needed lovely ladies! Bet you all look super xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Is anyone else completely and utterly exhausted? I've felt dreadful for the past 10 days, and that's despite having a week off work (annual leave as childminder away). I have no energy at all. I never felt this bad last time around, not even right at the end. It might just be that it's so much harder being pregnant with a toddler to look after, but I'm feeling very pathetic!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I hear you, Cangaroo! My DS still wakes up 4-5 times a night, so I'm exhausted on top of pregnancy exhaustion. It's horrible. Oh, and the last couple of days I had random episodes of diarrhea and the accompanying yucky tummy feelings that come with it. (Sorry for the TMI). 

But I've decided to just ask my OB at my appointment this Wednesday if she'll check my cervix, for my own peace of mind. All the contractions and then stuff like the diarrhea is making me paranoid (since I had clear outs like that with my DD before labor with her). I think if I can just hear her say, "Nope, you're all closed up and everything is fine," then I will hopefully stop overanalyzing every little thing. :dohh:


----------



## Cangaroo

DD still sometimes wakes once a night since moving out of our bed into her own room last month and that's hard enough. 4-5 times per night must be awful! Do they at least nap? I really miss DD's naps.


----------



## luvymom

My youngest sleeps through the night and I am still always completely exhausted! It could be my age (gasp). :)


----------



## zephyr

I went through an exhausted period for a while but just this past week since ive started nesting I have been feeling like I have more energy .

33 weeks today I cant believe there's only 7 weeks left till my due date


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, they both nap once a day, but never overlapping, so I get a break from each kid, but I'm never able to nap myself. The fact that I haven't slept through the night consistently in nearly 3 years is the main reason we've decided to have a slightly bigger age gap next time around. I need _at least_ a 6 month period of sleeping through the night every night before I can handle another newborn.


----------



## zephyr

Hubby and I decided to have a new baby sooner rather than later as we didnt want to go back to sleepless nights once they were over. I figured we were already sleep deprived what's another couple of years?! 
Oh it's going to feel so great to sleep again lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, that's why we had these three so close together. But now I feel like the chronic sleep deprivation is finally accumulating to a point where I can't take much more. I fluctuate between being excited to have this new baby, and dread of the increased sleeplessness. I tend to get depressed more easily when I don't get enough sleep, so as you can imagine, I've had some pretty bad days over the last few years. :nope:


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy i honestly don't know how you've done it! I am so exhausted right now! And my son sleeps! 

We too will be planning a bigger gap next time :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

You get used to it :) I think I survive on the new baby high for at least 16 months.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

mommyof2peas said:


> You get used to it :) I think I survive on the new baby high for at least 16 months.

See, I don't get that new baby high. I really struggle with the newborn stage and don't actually enjoy it very much at all. I feel awful saying this, but I pretty much get through it by telling myself that someday they'll be older. And maybe it's just that both of my kids so far have been horrible sleepers, horrible eaters, and generally fussy. DD had silent reflux and DS, as we now know, is allergic to milk, so I'm desperately hoping that this new baby won't have problems like that and will just eat and sleep like normal babies, because honestly, I get so tired of hearing about how everyone else's children slept through the night by 6 months and how they eat like champions. It just makes me feel like I must be doing something wrong. :cry:


----------



## Cangaroo

I survived by co-sleeping. Even though DD woke several times a night for a long time, I mostly slept through as she could help herself. That's why having to drag myself out of bed and into her bedroom has been such a shock to the system! In many ways, I slept better when she was still co-sleeping. I'm glad she's moved out of her own accord, though, and I'm sure she'll stop waking soon.

Spiffy, fingers crossed this baby will be much easier on you!


----------



## Veronicaco

28 week bump pic!! :)

I enjoyed the newborn stage immensely, I also co-slept with a sidecar cot which she slept in until she was a bit bigger and then she would snuggle up with me most nights and feed herself which meant my sleep was not very disturbed. I was very careful about practicing safe cosleeping though and kept her on my left not between me and Dh as I worried he wouldn't be as responsive. 
We are getting some better sleep now so hopefully I can rest up before this little one arrives :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zephyr

Another Co sleeper here though I can't do it with the new baby because the twins are still Co sleeping and its not safe with toddlers in the bed.

I hope you get an easy baby spiffy!
Aria had very bad reflux with a milk protein allergy and im hoping so bad that we don't go through that again. It definitely puts a damper on that early period. I found it incredibly hard to bond with a baby who screamed constantly and vomited everywhere :( and I spent my time telling myself she'll soon be older and wishing away that time.
I feel awful even saying that ^^


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica you look fab! Happy 28 weeks!

Spiffy I'd defo ask for a check! If it gives you peace of mind it's gonna be worth it.

Zephyr happy 33 weeks! As if you only have 7 weeks left!

I co-sleep with bubba! I too keep them on my side of the bed as DH sleeps like a log. I'm feeling tired too ladies.... Mine both sleep through but I wake loads during the night?! Not that I'm that uncomfortable I just wake??

As for the next age gap I'll keep it reasonably close again! I'm happy to get the sleepless night out the way in one big lump. Plus I get broody far to quickly! I am going to try hold out until this baby is a year before we think about another.

Is everybody getting sorted? Pushchairs etc? I've washed bubbas clothes. Trying to look for a pushchair! Giving me a headache!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I think most people like having a competition with there babies. All babies are different some have problems some don't! One does something quicker another doesn't! No right or wrong. I'm sure you do all you can for your babies. Your there mummy and that's all that matters. You know best for your bubs xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

M2C- clothes are washed, I just need to get tiny tights to put under all the summer dresses we had for DD! We don't need a pushchair as I babywear and I have a stretchy wrap and a woven wrap already. I still need to get the cloth nappies down from the attic and washed. I also need things like maternity pads, breast pads and new nursing bras. I also need to set the cot up next to our bed in a sidecar arrangement and order a new mattress. Other than that, we're pretty much all set! It's much easier second time around so far. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Spiffynoodles said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> You get used to it :) I think I survive on the new baby high for at least 16 months.
> 
> See, I don't get that new baby high. I really struggle with the newborn stage and don't actually enjoy it very much at all. I feel awful saying this, but I pretty much get through it by telling myself that someday they'll be older. And maybe it's just that both of my kids so far have been horrible sleepers, horrible eaters, and generally fussy. DD had silent reflux and DS, as we now know, is allergic to milk, so I'm desperately hoping that this new baby won't have problems like that and will just eat and sleep like normal babies, because honestly, I get so tired of hearing about how everyone else's children slept through the night by 6 months and how they eat like champions. It just makes me feel like I must be doing something wrong. :cry:Click to expand...

Your not doing anything wrong! :hug: Every baby is different. Babies are little humans not dogs to be trained. They aren't meant to sleep through the night straight off. Most parents think if their baby hasn't started sleeping through the night by 6 months they have done something wrong or the baby has something wrong with them. Thats not true. They will start sleeping through the night when they are ready :D I also found it easier to just go in and comfort or feed baby instead of letting them cry it out. That lead to all of us being awake. 

I co-sleep with a side sleeper until about 6-8 months. I have a rather large chest size so I can't sleep feed until the baby is older. But I do breastfeed the entire 1st year and then some. Grayson just started sleeping through the night at 16 months, waking once or twice for a feeding. Now he sleeps through with no issues. 




Veronicaco said:


> 28 week bump pic!! :)
> 
> I enjoyed the newborn stage immensely, I also co-slept with a sidecar cot which she slept in until she was a bit bigger and then she would snuggle up with me most nights and feed herself which meant my sleep was not very disturbed. I was very careful about practicing safe cosleeping though and kept her on my left not between me and Dh as I worried he wouldn't be as responsive.
> We are getting some better sleep now so hopefully I can rest up before this little one arrives :)

I love your bump! So cute! I wish mine looked like that! I was going to try and start working out to help get pregnant and to trim up some. But I made it through two days before finding out we are expecting LOL then the MS started kicking in. I really hope I can pick it back up though soon. I would love to be more fit or trip after baby then before :)

Nothing set up yet. Once I find out gender I have loads of baby cloths to go through. I've saved both sets from the last two for newborn to at least a year. That will save money!



Ive got a question since these are 2 and 3rd + babies for everyone, are any of you haveing a baby shower? I didnt have one for my last baby and I feel kinda bad. I was thinking about having an casserole and diaper party. Have a big BBQ pot luck and have everyone bring one or the other. That way we all get to hang out and see one another. I dont really need anything since I save everything.


----------



## ttc126

We are doing a sip and see once baby is born. That way everyone can meet baby, bring something if they want, and have a snack :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My DH said absolutely no kids sleeping in our bed before our first was even born, so co-sleeping was never really an option for us (which is just as well, since I'm a really light sleeper, and would probably wake up any time the baby moved). Plus, letting the baby just nurse himself throughout the night wouldn't work, because I wear a religious garment that looks sort of like a camisole, so that baby would have to be pretty clever to find his way to my breasts.

Zephyr, it made me feel so much better to read your reply. It's nice to know that someone else who has dealt with the same difficulties also felt the same way as me, because I was starting to feel like there was just something wrong with me for not enjoying my newborns. But like you said, it's hard to enjoy a baby that screams and throws up all the time. :(

Okay, enough of my moaning. (I've been kind of depressed the past few days).

As for preparations, we bought a third car seat the other day, and I finally went through DS's baby clothes and sorted out all the newborn things and organized them into little totes that I have on my changing table, so that's really all I had left to do. Now I just need to put together a hospital bag at some point, and I'll be ready to go. I think I'll do the bag at 32 weeks. (I put together my bag for DS at 35 weeks, thinking I had plenty of time still, and then he came the next week. Thank goodness I didn't wait any longer! :dohh:)


----------



## Veronicaco

I'm wishing we were a lot more organised! I will be starting to put my hospital bag together at about 32 weeks as well but just because I want to be organised :) 
On a happier note I have the midwife tomorrow for the first time in three months!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so in my last post I said that we packed our hospital bag a week before DS arrived, but I was reading my journal today and realized that we actually only packed it two days before going into labor! :dohh:

Veronicaco, good luck with your appointment tomorrow! I have my appointment on Wednesday. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

I got the nappies and the car seat down from the attic today. I checked the car seat's expiration date and it's not until December 2016 so will last DD2 no problem! I need to gradually wash all the nappies- I want to strip wash them as well as possible before DD2 arrives. 

I'm not seeing the midwife again until September 1st having not seen them since 16 weeks!


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy it really is hard! I can definitely relate. Gaviscon didn't help Aria at all last time but it helped Max so I've stocked up big time just in case haha and I know the whole process now and hopefully can skip months of trouble if it were to happen again.
Just the fight for meds alone was crazy! 
That was great timing packing your bag two days before labour lol 

time is flying! I saw I had less than 50 days left and panicked a little. 

Hubby said I could get a new couch yesterday I'm so happy! It was very cheap but it will be nice when I'm up all those nights with a new baby. 
It arrives today. 
The couches we have are good but they are a light tan color and with 5 kids they look very grubby very quickly no matter how often they are cleaned.


----------



## Cangaroo

DD also had reflux which I'm sure was caused by the tongue tie I never bothered to get cut as she was feeding well (I thought...). Gaviscon helped a little, but is so hard to get into an EBF baby and made her constipated. Ranitidine was much, much better. But next time around I'll be seeing an IBCLC immediately if I have any suspicion of a tongue tie.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica I have my midwife at 2 today. Hope you get on ok.

I didn't realise till the other day that car seats have an expiration date! Will be checking that when I get it out of the loft!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

How did it go m2c? Mine was fine, measuring on track, bp fine, took bloods and listened on the Doppler. The only downside is I need to have my whooping cough jab again which made me feel terrible last time!! Scan is booked for sep 30th :) can't wait!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Glad all went well! I've booked my whooping cough jab for next Tuesday. I remember my arm feeling sore but bit sure if I had any other side affects. Hope it's easier on you this time. I'm measuring 27cm, bp low side of normal, heartbeat all good too! Now up 4kg from booking in appointment so I've started gaining. She said I maybe anemic but the bloods will tell us that! Yay to a scan! 

When are everyone's next appointments? I go again to see the midwife in 3 weeks!

Excited!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Glad to hear your appointments went well.

My next appointment is on monday which is when she said we will do my birth plan. I feel so nervous about it mostly because time is flying maybe because im so busy with the other kids? 

This saturday night im taking my son to a celtic pipe band thing at the theater. They have the regions highland dancers in it and my daughter will be in it too so im excited to go. It should be lots of fun.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco and M2C, I'm glad to hear that your appointments went well!

My next appointment is tomorrow and I have an ultrasound and my next appointment on September 17th. 

Zephyr, have fun at the performance this weekend!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi ladies, how is everyone? 
Sorry I have been MIA for so long. Things have been crazy busy around here. The entire month of Aug is booked full of stuff. Every weekend there is at least one thing going on, if not more and the kids go back to school in a week! 

Had a Drs appointment today, did the glucose drink and got the whooping cough shot. 
Other than that everything is good :thumbup: I am 28w 1d according to the dr today! I asked about scheduling the c section and he basically said that any time after Nov 3rd we can do it!! 
DH and I want to do it on a Thursday, for work purposes and babysitter reasons. So with that being said we are looking at Nov 6th!!! 

I will try to catch up on what I have missed but can someone give me a quick run down :) Thanks 

I was thinking that if anyone wants to be facebook friends that might be a good way for all of us to stay in touch better. 
Im under Jessica Dorman and my email is [email protected]


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ladies who added me on facebook recently, I'm already friends with Jess, so you can find her on my friends list. :flower:

Jess, I'm glad your appointment went well! I'm curious though, why did they change your due date? That's awesome that you're already picking out a C-section date! Must be kind of nice to know exactly when baby will be here. :)

You didn't miss anything too important, I think. We've just been talking about our feelings on the newborn stage, co-sleeping, what things we've gotten done recently and what we have left to do, and our recent and upcoming appointments.


----------



## luvymom

I like the Facebook idea. I'm Jennifer Barlow Judd. Then Spiffy maybe we can spot each other at the hospital. My appt is at 1:50, when is yours? I'm also doing the drink. Though I've never thought it as bad as most people do.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, I sent you a request. :flower: My appointment is at 2:50, so I'll be drinking my drink while you're getting your blood drawn. I know your OB's office is on a different floor than mine, but do you still go to the lab on the floor above L&D? If so, we definitely could run into each other!

Oh, and I also don't find the drink that bad. It's like soda with no carbonation.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Well she missed I'm here ;) lol


----------



## zephyr

I sent friend requests :p


----------



## Veronicaco

I've sent requests! I'm Kate IRL :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm Amanda Vrtis on fb :) we sould start a group :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm Laura sands-Moore xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry Mo2P! I didn't think she'd been AWOL long enough to have missed you, but I guess you're probably right! :dohh: I was just rehashing the last few pages of conversation.

I can create a group on there and add everyone. (M2C, I just sent you a request, so I'll add you to the group once you accept). I'll make it "secret", too, so that we can post whatever disgusting details of our pregnancies that we want without our grandmothers seeing it. :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Betas 5438 Doubling Time (Hours): 37.14 I'll be calling here in a bit to set one up. I am so excited!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Exciting, Mo2P! I can't wait for your ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Exciting! Looking forward to ultrasound news!

Spiffy thanks for the add!

Xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Monday at 1:15 :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Exciting! One? Two? Or three bubbas?

Xc


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mummy2Corban said:


> Exciting! One? Two? Or three bubbas?
> 
> Xc

Or four? Or five? Or maybe ten??? :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ten would be pretty impressive! Hehe! Xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lol you guys suck lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just got back from my appointment. My fundus is measuring 29 weeks. My OB checked my cervix for me and said that it's still closed up internally, so that's good. She decided to go ahead and do a fetal fibronectin test, though, and suggested that maybe we do one every two weeks until I hit 34 weeks (since they no longer work at that point), so I'll know the results from that within the next 24 hours, though I'm expecting it to be negative.

And then, of course I had my whooping cough vaccine and my glucose blood draw. That was fun...not.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just went online to see if my test results were up and they were! I passed the glucose test and the fetal fibronectin came back negative. :flower:


----------



## luvymom

Wow, that's great you got results so quick. My lab is on the 4th floor. Amma they'll just call of anything comes back bad. Oh well, no biggie. I'm not worried about the GD, but I am curious to see if my iron is low.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Good news all is ok spiffy!

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, you can sign up to use Intermountain's "My Health" portal online, which is where they post the results to every test, lab, and ultrasound. I like it, because I like know by exactly how much I passed or failed anything. Like the cut-off for GD is 139 and I got 109. (I actually had a bowl of cereal and a donut for breakfast yesterday and was worried that all that sugar might skew the results, but thankfully I still passed! :dohh:)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy happy 28 weeks my dear xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My 28 week bumpage xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lovely bump, M2C! And happy 28 weeks to you as well! Your ticker is so small that I often glance at it but don't really see what week/days you're at, so I'm sorry, I feel like I'm always forgetting that you're a day ahead of me. :dohh:

So I just set up my next appointment with the OB for September 3rd. (My next one was going to be September 17th, but she said she'd prefer to see me in 2 weeks, instead.)


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm officially 3rd tri now! It's going so fast... Midwife, bloods and pertussis vaccine on Sept 1st.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy third tri! Eek! Exciting!

Spiffy that's ok! I usually post a bump pic but didn't yesterday. 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy third tri, Cangaroo! :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Yay for 3rd tri Cangaroo. 

Spiffy that's really cool you can get your results like that so quickly.

My belly shape is changing I think I've started dropping. I need to pee so much now and I can eat more and breathe easier. 
I don't like having to get up to pee 3 or 4 times before falling asleep though :/

Tomorrow is going to be such a long day for me. I have to leave the house at 8am and won't be home till 10pm at the earliest. My whole 'rest' weekend is busy.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I can tell my bump has dropped a little too, and it makes sense, since my fundal height was 3 weeks ahead at my last appointment, but only 1 week ahead yesterday.

Sorry you have such a long day ahead of you tomorrow. :( Hopefully you can find sometime to rest.

Here's my 28 week bump. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140821_16_01_38_Pro (2).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zephyr

Its crazy huh! Have you dropped this early before? With my singles it was later.
tbh I would rather not be able to eat and breathe than pee so much. 
today I have that waddle going on and pressure down below if im up standing for too long.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm trying to remember when I dropped with my DS. I think it was around 32 weeks, so this is earlier for me. However, I have a ridiculously short torso (my hip bones are 1 finger's width from my rib cage) so even after I drop, I still can't breath. :( But yes, the peeing is super annoying, especially when you have two toddlers that have to follow you into the bathroom every time you go. :dohh: Plus, (and this is totally TMI) whenever I sit on the toilet I feel like I'm going to split open along my episiotomy scar or something. It's downright uncomfortable.

As for the waddle, I feel like I walk with my stomach way out in front of me, so combined with the swaying side to side, I bet I look pretty silly. :haha:

Okay, random question for you all: have any of you experienced the let-down sensation during pregnancy, even when you're not producing milk? (Obviously unless if you're still BFing, of course.) I've been having that happen to me lately, and I don't recall it happening in my last two pregnancies. And I never leak or anything until after the baby is born.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy you look fab! On a few occasions I've felt like I had a let down and check and nothing. If I give boobs I get a tiny bit of milk but I'm not leaking.

Zephyr hope your days not tiring! I don't think I drop till a lot later on. All the weeing drives me mad! 

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

I havnt had that let down feeling in a long time! I never got it after having the twins I'm not sure why. Even when I was expressing and could see the milk the let down feeling just never happened but did with my other babies. 
I am still feeding max, for a while there my supply dropped but it didn't phase him at all. 
I was hoping he would wean but nope.


----------



## Cangaroo

Still breastfeeding, but I haven't had a letdown sensation for years! It became much less obvious after the first few months, probably about the tome my supply properly regulated and I stopped leaking. I think I have very little milk now. DD is feeding around twice a day, sometimes more, and assures me there's still milk... She is, however, drinking loads of cow's milk to make up for the drop in my supply. I told her last night that there would be lots of milk again when the baby arrives and she was very excited!


----------



## Veronicaco

Dd has just started taking an interest in boobie milk again and seems to be getting some out! It's been lovely and convenient to feed her to sleep for her nap although her latch is quite painful still. 

Just had my jab after having a really bad nights sleep so can't tell what's making me feel groggy lol! Glad to get it over with tho :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, the evening after the vaccine, I was saying to my DH, "My arm is so sore, but I can't remember doing anything to it!" Pregnancy brain. :dohh: But aside from soreness, I don't think it gave me any other side affects.

That's great that so many of you are still able to breastfeed, even if it's just a little. I would guess (though I have no experience) that it will make breastfeeding the next baby a lot easier because your nipples will still be "toughened up". That 8-10 weeks of pain was horrible for me. It was such a shame that I only got about a month of good BFing after the pain went away and before my DS started to freak out every time I tried to feed him (which I now know was probably due to his milk allergy).


----------



## mommyof2peas

I breast fed through my last pregnancy. I thought it would help with new baby, but it didn't lol still hurt like hell. This time I was going to breast feed again but I was only feeding at night and when I missed one feeding Grayson didn't ask for it or even complain. So it's been about a week.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy Birthday, M2C! :cake: I hope you have a great day today! :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Happy birthday!

I've found breastfeeding to be quite painful at times. Every few weeks we go through a few days of soreness but I think that's due to my bump growing and having to reposition him so its comfortable.

Yesterday was a very long day! I can't believe I made it through since I was up at 6am and didn't get to bed till 11 something. 
Close to show time I got a bit worried I was overdoing it and then the poor baby got a fright when the bagpipes started :( but was fine during the rest of the show.
Today I am putting my feet up, watching movies with the younger kids and resting


----------



## Veronicaco

Happy birthday m2c!! Hope you had a fab one :) 

Time to relax and rest Zephyr xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy birthday M2C!


----------



## ttc126

Happy birthday m2c!!!!! So glad we're friends :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm glad that everything went well the other day, even though it was exhausting. Get lots of rest!

My right hip has been in so much pain today. I know I have issues with my hips being misaligned, but I go through phases during pregnancy where it's just excruciating trying to walk, and turning over in bed makes me gasp in pain. I need to find a good chiropractor.

Oh, and two people got stabbed just around the corner from our house, last night. Apparently they pulled into their driveway and there were 5 people standing in their yard that they didn't know, so they asked them to leave and it turned into an argument and the two homeowners were stabbed. Kind of scary. :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thank you for the messages lovely ladies!

Oh my spiffy! That's pretty scary. I just guess you have to be careful. 

Zephyr hope you got to rest.

How is everyone?

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm super tired again having been loads better all week. We had a really lovely, but ling and busy, day yesterday meeting up with old friends. I've been exhausted all day today as a result... I sent DD and OH to Church without me and spent the morning in bed.

On the plus side, I'm strip washing nappies as I type and all the baby toys are down from the attic. Yay!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've been having another rough day. I actually gave myself an anxiety attack and was hyperventilating so bad that I started to feel dizzy and tingly in my legs, and then I followed that with about an hour of crying. My DS would not nap this morning, and then after sending my DH and DD off to church while I tried to get him ready, he threw up all over the place, and since DH was gone, I had to clean it by myself. Then he was super fussy at church because he was tired, and then DD was throwing dramatic tantrum after tantrum, so I felt like I was just losing my temper with her all morning, and then DS took a very short afternoon nap, which means we're in for the long haul for the rest of the day. Add on the pregnancy hormones, and I've just been a mess. :(

This has been happening so much recently that I wonder if I'm actually suffering with prenatal depression. Or maybe it's just that baby #3's arrival is creeping closer and I'm just panicking about how much harder things are going to get. I wish I would have known how hard it would be to have three kids so close together. :nope:


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy! I totally get where you're coming from! I'm so exhausted all the time and just don't seem to have the energy to get things organised at home. This paired with the fact that the due date looms closer and closer makes me feel quite worried! You have one more kid to worry about than I do!! But I keep reminding myself that it's ok and it will work out and there are people I can count on for support. With all of the worries come a new little amazing person into our lives :) so it must be worth it!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think that's what's making me panic the most, Veronicaco: the fact that I DON'T really have people I can count on for support. Of course my DH is great, but he works so much that he just can't be there for me when I need help sometimes. My mother passed away when I was young, so I don't have her, and my dad means well, but never really thinks about helping me the way that a mother would. And then there's my MIL who seems to be able to drop everything for her own daughter, but just can't seem to find the time to help me when I need it. And my only good friend just moved away a month ago. So I know that I'll pretty much be on my own most of the time. :(


----------



## zephyr

I'm sorry you don't have much help spiffy! We are the same with no help, it does get very hard and stressful at times. Hubby and I havnt had a date since I was 8 months pregnant with the twins and we do everything ourselves so I feel a bit nervous about the new baby too. I plan on baby wearing alot! 

Do you know anyone with teen daughters who would be willing to help? I find they usually love babies and are eager to help out even if it's just cuddling baby while you have a shower or whatever.


----------



## zephyr

I get to meet my neighbours baby today! She phoned me last week to come visit but hubby has sunday and mondays off so I had to wait till today.

Also hubby decided he doesn't like the boys name he picked anymore and our girls name is probably not going to be used either as our feelings have changed with our chosen names!! Cant believe we are back to debating names again.


----------



## Veronicaco

I'm sorry spiffy! I'm lucky in that my mum will come and visit for about 5/6 weeks when the baby comes and we have my brothers wedding at the end of nov so I will have loads of family around until early dec, then a couple of weeks later it will be Xmas so Dh will be off for a couple of weeks then. After that it's January and I will hopefully be back out to my mummy clubs and routine! 
Like zephyr I'm planning to baby wear a lot, I have a stretchy moby wrap and a woven that I'm going to be able to bf in so I should be able to give dd plenty of attention still. This is assuming everything goes to plan :) 
Will your husband have any time off at all Spiffy? Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, there are a few teenage girls in my church, but babysitters cost money, and so I never feel like we should spend the money for one on top of what we'd already be spending on a date. Thankfully, we can sometimes talk my younger brothers into staying the night at our house on Friday so that we can put the kids to bed and then go out while my brothers are here. But the problem is that we have to drive an hour to go get them and take them home, so it's kind of a pain.

I'm glad you got to meet your neighbor's baby! :flower:

Veronicaco, that's great that your mom will help you out so much! My dad will literally come see the baby once or twice during the first 6 weeks, and will only stay long enough to say hi, and then go, so definitely not much help. :dohh: Thankfully my DH will have a week off work when the baby comes, so I'm really excited about that, since he only had about 3 days off with the first two babies (he has a new employer now). We're still not sure how much time he'll get off at Thanksgiving and Christmas though.

Well, I'm feeling a little better this morning. I really do think that I'm suffering with prenatal depression now (I'm predisposed to depression as it is). My DH and I are going to see if we can get it under control without medication first, but if that isn't working, I'll talk to my OB about it when I see her on the 3rd. What frightens me most about this, is that 50% of women who experience depression during pregnancy go on to have postpartum depression as well. Pray for me, ladies, that that won't be the case!


----------



## zephyr

I'm sorry spiffy I hope that isn't the case and you guys can get it sorted!
glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today :) 

Had my midwife appointment yesterday and im measuring 36 weeks :/ she said she's not surprised I'm feeling pressure and weeing more as babys head is just resting on my pubic bone and that baby is a 'good size' for dates eeeek haha

She said as long as im over 37 weeks I can do a home birth which is less than 3 weeks away! I think I will feel more excited about home birth after I reach 37 weeks. I'm sure I will, I expect to go overdue.

She carries breathing tubes for intubation of both mum and baby if needed and there is always a second midwife present for the birth.
The chance of anything life threatening going wrong is slim.

She also ran me through the possible scenario of me delivering baby on my own before she arrives as one of my births happened quite fast and she said that could happen again, or my labour could stall like the others, we just dont know.
I hope it doesn't stall again :/


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, it's crazy to think that you're less than 3 weeks away from hitting term! (It's better to think about that than 40+ weeks :winkwink:) I'm glad that you're feeling good about your plans for a homebirth. I hope your labor is quick, but not so quick that your midwife can't get there first! I know my DH would panic if he thought he had to deliver my baby by himself! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Hubby panicked while we were talking about it lol but when he realised it would be better at home than in the car on the way to hospital he calmed down a bit.
I cant believe term is so close too and it does make the gap to 40-41 weeks easier to look at.
Its all sort of sinking in a bit now. I cant believe we will have another new baby very soon.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know, it's insane how quickly time flies. I'm still thinking that this baby will be born around 36 weeks, like my DS, which is only 8 weeks from now. So crazy! Now I just need to get my DS sleeping through the night before then... :wacko:


----------



## zephyr

I hope he does start sleeping through for you!


----------



## mommyof2peas

just one baby! :dance: heard hb of 115 so happy


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, shucks! One of these days, I going to predict twins for someone and actually be right! :haha:

But seriously, congrats on a healthy little bean! :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Congrats!


----------



## Veronicaco

Congrats mo2p :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Mo2p congratulations! You sure the other one wasn't well hidden! Hehe!

Zephyr your sooooo close. Glad you got to talk more about your homebirth. Have they given you a list of things you may need? Or will you sort that out when you hit 37 weeks. How crazy! Exciting times though.

Spiffy sorry your feeling a bit low. Hopefully you and oh can work through if together. Also hoping little man starts sleeping through for you soon. As if you may only have 8 weeks left! You better be packing your bag soon!

I have my whooping cough jab today! Hopefully it's ok as I'm going to London sight seeing. Nearly 29 weeks! Woo!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Eeek good luck with your jab :p

Not a huge list, a bunch of old towels for clean ups etc 
Some small tarps that I could sew some towels onto if I wanted.
she brings some birthing pads/covers like in the hospital but they are just for the birthing area so I think I will get a cover for our couch and the floor and make them up just in case.

a nice soft towel for the baby to wipe it down with.
I think that was all she said to get.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That's not to much to get really. We have a bundle of old towels. I've read ladies suggesting a shower curtain. I'm still in the middle..... Want a home birth for sure but also feel the safety of midwife led. At least I have a whole to decide! 

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Such a big decision! But you'll know what is right when you get closer :p

baby is definitely low down on my pubic bone, the pain is bad! Since that dropping feeling last week ive been having clusters of braxtons. Sitting, standing, it doesn't matter what im doing I go through periods of having them.
Midwife said it was fine though.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Few days late but 29 week bump.

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, love the bump! It looks like it's starting to round out at the top so it's more of a ball, if that makes sense. :flower: Mine's been like that for a long time because of my short torso. :dohh:

Zephyr, I hope the pain on your pubic bone has eased a little. :( My OB suggested getting on hands and knees and rocking forwards and backwards if you're in pain and want to try and move the baby into a different position.

As for me, I got a letter from my OB saying that my iron was low when I had my blood taken, so they want me to take an iron supplement. I've only started yesterday, so we'll see if I experience any side-affects from that.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks spiffy! It certainly looks ball like! Haha! I can't believe most of us are nearly 30 weeks.

I've also heard about the hands and knees to encourage bubs to move. 

Mo2p and ttc how are you doing? When are your next scans? 

Xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Next scan Sept 11th. Doing Great except MS kicked in full swing yesterday and still hasn't left. 

I'm so excited! I'll be interviewing the cast of ALEXANDER AND THE TERRIBLE, HORRIBLE, NO GOOD, VERY BAD DAY!! (opening in theatres on 10/10) I get to interview Steve Carell, Jennifer Garner, Ed Oxenbould, Dylan Minnette, Kerris Dorsey and Bella Thorne! I am so excited to meet Steve Carell and Felicity is BEYOND excited I will be meeting Bella Thorne. This is going to be an amazing trip that only Disney can provide! Disney is flying me out and paying for everything. I just gotta show up lol I'm worried my morning sickness will give me a hard time though. It's not for another 3 weeks. So fingers crossed I survive!


----------



## ttc126

Oh my gosh! How exciting mo2p!!!! Will it be on tv???? Wow so jealous!!!!!! Hope you have a great time :)

My next scan is also the 11th :) Hoping everything looks good! 

Sorry I haven't been on much lately. My little guy was 1 yesterday and so I've been busy! Only responding to direct questions....lol :) 

I'm still having morning sickness but my tummy popped this week! It's been nice because last time i popped at 25ish weeks then was on bedrest off and on until 34 week so no one saw my bump :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

not on tv ;) just my self and 25 other bloggers


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I know! I was just thinking about that...30 weeks. It makes me feel like I'm actually in the third trimester, because I almost feel like an imposter when I'm still 20-something weeks. :haha:

Mo2P, I'm so jealous! Are you nervous? Have you interviewed any celebrities before? Also, you should give us the link to your blog so we can check it out. :flower: Sorry about the MS, though. How long does it usually last for you?

TTC, happy birthday to your little guy! Will you get to find out the gender at your next scan? I'm glad you get to enjoy showing off your bump this time! How crappy that you didn't get to last time. :(


----------



## ttc126

Oh still congrats!!!!!! That is so awesome!!!!!!! 

What is your blog? I'd love to read it :)


----------



## ttc126

Thanks spiffy! He had a good day! :)

Yes! We should be able to find out! But with my son i didn't find out at the scan. We did a reveal where my hubby bought baby's coming home outfit and i opened it at the party and that's how we found out :) This time i was going to find out at the scan but then i decided that would be kind of a let down so my mom is going to find out. She's going to get wooden letters and then dh and i will open those and reveal the name at the same time :) I am so sure this is a boy I'm going to come across as unhappy if it's a girl i think. I will just be so shocked! 

Our boy name is Jude and we've liked Kinlyn for a girl but yesterday we heard Daelyn and almost like it better. Thoughts? 

How are you doing spiffy? I saw you were having a hard time :( You've been in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

https//:Saving4Five.com :) Although I haven't posted much in the last week or so. Been way too sick :( But I really need to get on it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, your blog looks great! :flower:

TTC, I saw your post in second tri about your family all thinking that your baby is a girl. Even if it is a girl, that's really annoying that they won't let up about it! I know what you mean about the shock, though. We were 100% convinced this baby was a girl, so it was definitely a shock and also a little bit of a disappointment because we were so set on it being a girl.

I'm doing much better now. I was definitely suffering with depression, but my DH gave me a priesthood blessing (in our church, men are ordained to the priesthood and are able to lay their hands on the head of those who are sick or in need of help and give them a blessing from God) and in the blessing, I was told that if I read my scriptures every day and listened to more hymns, the depression would be taken away, and it has! I've felt completely myself again, and it's sooooo nice. I hated feeling like I was living in a state of constant hopelessness. I won't get too into this, but I'm so thankful that my husband is able to give me (and my kids) blessings like that. I don't know what I'd do without it. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy glad to hear you are feeling better :) Thanks for the tip, I'll try that and see if it helps.
Good luck with the iron tabs, I'm on them too but thankfully my only side effect is nausea and vomiting if I don't take them with enough food. 

mo2p how exciting! Sorry you are feeling so ill. Have you tried taking a ginger and b6 supplement? 

35 weeks tomorrow O_O 2 more weeks till term and then I can relax a bit more.
Tomorrow I'm off to another dance competition with my daughter.
This will hopefully be our last busy weekend.


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh my gosh! Loads going on :)

Glad you are feeling better spiffy!

Great bump m2c! 

That sounds mega exciting mo2p, will have a look at that blog in a min.

Zephyr, I hope you can get comfy. How exciting that it's not long to go now :)

Nice names ttc :)

Afm I'm 30 weeks on sun!! Can't believe it! My mum leaves on Monday for two months/until baby arrives which ever is first. But I finally sorted a load of stuff out and have got my hospital bag stuff starting to come together. Baby is starting to feel a lot bigger, kicks can get uncomfortable and I'm gettig acid reflux at night but nothing that settlers won't cure. I'm super hungry again though and my blood sugar is a bit wonky so I have to be careful that I eat af eat sensibly or I get headaches. 
Is anyone else finding that their energy is running out really quickly? We went to the Eden project earlier today and just a few hours of walking around really tired me out for the rest of the day!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I'm the same way. I'm usually pretty tired in the morning (since I didn't get enough sleep at night), then around midday I get a little burst of energy, but then I go back to being tired in the evening. I've also been having acid reflux and also the movements that are really uncomfortable, borderline painful sometimes. Like I'll suddenly jerk and make a sound, and my DH will say, "What? What's wrong?" and I just point at my belly. :haha:

Zephyr, that's good that you won't be having anymore busy weekends for awhile, especially because you don't have many weekends left until baby is here! :winkwink:

TTC, I totally forgot to comment on your names! I love Jude for a boy, and between Kinlyn and Daelyn, I think I prefer Daelyn, though both are lovely. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

I've been super stressed this week with work stuff, but it's mostly sorted now and I'm feeling better. I had been less tired before all the work stress kicked off. Exhausted again now, though! OH is away this weekend on a stag do, then home Sunday evening, then going away again for work Tuesday to Thursday. Thank goodness I have my inlaws nearby to help with collecting DD from Childcare!


----------



## Cangaroo

I ache so much this morning! Yesterday, we went on a long-ish walk to do blackberry picking. DD walked or cycled on her balance bike all the way there, but wanted to go in the sling on the way back. I'm usually fine to back carry her, but I think I just did too much yesterday!

We had a lovely day, though. Had fun making blackberry and apple crumble when we got back. Yummy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, that sounds delicious! I'm sorry you're so achy, though. :( I was like that yesterday, but in my case it was probably due to a cleaning spree around the house the day before. 

I'm still having issues with my hips each day though. I think it really must be due to my pelvis opening up, or baby dropping, because I just read back in my journal, and I had this happen at 31 weeks with my DD, 32 weeks with my DS, and it started at 28 weeks with this one. I'm not sure if it means anything that it started earlier this time, or not, but they've all happened around the same time, so I know it's probably just normal for me.


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry you're hurting Spiffy. My back thankfully got better really quickly.

I've just got back from the midwife. All well and measuring bang on 28cm!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Glad to hear your appointment went well, Cangaroo! I have my 30 week appointment on Wednesday. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

That was my first midwife appointment since 16 weeks and I have nothing else until 34 weeks!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow! Is it normal to be seen that infrequently?


----------



## Veronicaco

Yep! If it's not your first baby then you have a lot less appts. Mine are the same although I saw a consultant at 26 weeks I saw mw at 28 and am seeing her again at 34, although I also have a scan that week too. I will do my birth plan then and probably won't see midwife for another 4 weeks. Although if you have any concerns they will see you anytime (or at least mine will).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's interesting. Here in the US, it doesn't matter if it's your 1st baby or 8th baby, you still have monthly check-ups, and then bi-weekly at 30/32 weeks, and then weekly at 36 weeks. I think I'd go crazy waiting that long between appointments! (But mostly because I use the appointments as benchmarks to pass the time).

Oh, and congrats on hitting 30 weeks, Veronicaco! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I've been lucky with that my new surgery midwives let me follow the 1st time mum schedule so I'm going again Monday for a 31 week check up. 

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Yes, it's because it's not my first.. This is the normal schedule for 2nd+ time mums! I don't mind- I really don't need the appointments for information purposes so they feel a little pointless sometimes! If I had any concerns I could ask to be seen any time.


----------



## zephyr

Over here we do every 4 weeks till 28 weeks then every 2 weeks till 36 weeks then weekly till the birth and the midwife is on call 24/7 to see you if anything crops up during the appointments.
they even do house visits! Which my midwife has done for me. So much easier having her come to me than dragging my two toddlers out 

I'm pretty uncomfortable now. Legs back and hips ache. 
Yesterday my son had his first dance lesson and I couldnt even go :( I was really sad about it because I felt just fine the day before! Hubby got lots of videos though and I cried watching them so its probably good I didn't go I would of been a blubbering mess watching my little boy :p


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, sorry you're hurting. :( I hate all the aches and pains of third tri. But hey, only 12 days until you're term! ;)


----------



## zephyr

Im freaking out haha!
I just cant believe I can say 4 weeks and 5 days now!! And being term in 12 days scares me.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm still just weirded out that I can say "next month", since even my OB doubts I'll make it to November. :wacko:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Craziness!

Zephyr your sooooooo close! 12 days till term! Eek!

Spiffy isn't it just crazy it could be next month.

I'm thinking I'll be late but I'll still count down to my due date as it's closer! I soooooo can't wait to be on baby watch! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I'm going to be crossing my fingers that the rest of you ladies get 38/39 week babies! Early enough to escape some of the dreadful waiting, but not so early that you have to worry about health and weight so much. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy wow that seems so soon! It won't be long before you ladies are on baby watch. Do you think you will carry longer this time?

My midwife already said my baby is measuring a good size for dates and I was measuring 36 weeks at 34 weeks so going over does make me nervous now lol I want a healthy baby but I can't say the thought of pushing out a 9 lber or more sounds exciting Owwww. 
I'm expecting to go over though. So if it did happen sooner id be shocked. 

I went shopping for a new white fluffy towel to wipe baby down after the birth last night! So exciting :p it was so hard choosing which one to get.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, how fun to have the towel that baby will be snuggled in when he/she is born! Probably makes it seem a bit more real. :flower:

I don't think I'll carry this baby much longer than my DS, but that's because I'm typically dilated to 2cm by 35/36 weeks, and then I tend to dilate one cm a week until labor starts. With my DD, I was 4cm the day I went into labor, and with DS, I was 3cm the day I went into labor (I happened to have internal exams on the day labor started each time, so I actually know, which is cool). I feel like the only reason I carried my DD to 38 weeks is because I wasn't constantly contracting, like I was with my DS.

But we'll see! Watch, I'll actually go overdue with this one. :dohh:


----------



## ttc126

Lol spiffy i think you said before that the 3rd baby is a wildcard! :) 

Sorry i haven't posted too much lately! Happy 30 weeks m2c! 

Zephyr! Wow so close to meeting your little one! Congrats hon you're nearly there! 

Hi Canga :)

I had a blood appt today and my bp was really low. 88/54 i believe. Ugh I've been feeling like crap so i guess that explains it. I called my ob since I've been lightheaded and nearly passing out for a week or so. The nurse has me eating every 2 hours, more salt, and 80oz of water a day. If I'm not 100% better in 2 days I'm supposed to go in. I'm sure I'll feel better but in the meantime I'm nervous to go out or drive with ds by myself. 

Hope everyone is feeling alright :)


----------



## zephyr

Haha! Well I guess you could go over but it does sound like you wont which is kind of exciting since your labour watch starts a bit earlier :p exciting after term of course! I dont know how I would feel leading up to 37 weeks in your situation though, that would be nerve wrecking.

I thought the towel thing was kinda nice too but this morning I woke up at 5am thinking "my baby wont have those cute teeny hospital bracelets I kept for all the others!"
So I think ill ask my midwife if she can get me some for me and baby and ill make my own tags up to put in them. We wont get a card for the hospital bed either :(
I dont know why this upset me!


----------



## zephyr

Im sorry you arent feeling good ttc I hope it passes!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, that sounds miserable. :( I really hope you can get your BP under control so you can start feeling better.

Zephyr, that's not silly. I can totally see why you'd want the same little keepsakes for this baby that you have for your others. I still have my hospital bracelet from when I was born. Hopefully your midwife can get you some. :flower:

Yeah, the lead up to 37 weeks is definitely different knowing that I could have a preterm baby, but I'm not overly worried, since DS was only one day preterm and perfectly healthy, and this baby seems to be growing nice and big like his brother.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr how lovely you bought baby's towel! That would excite me lots thinking baby will be wrapped in it. Hopefully baby doesn't weigh to much for you. Your gonna be the first to be bombarded with baby watch! Hehe! I also thought that about baby's wrist bands. I'm still undecided at the moment what to do. I have an appointment Monday so will have a bit of a chat to the midwife then.

Spiffy sounds like your more than likely to go early..... So that's kinda the end of October? Oooooooo! 

Ttc I sorry you've not been well. Hope what they said helps improve things.

Mo2p I saw your fb announcement! Awesome work!

I'm sure I'll go over again! Just think my babies get nice and comfy. I don't mind waiting a little longer if labour is nice and swift!!!! 

Oh and 30 weeks today!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi all!

Sorry you're feeling rubbish TTC. :( Hope you feel better soon.

How exciting that you're so close Zephyr! It still feels a long way to go for me.

Spiffy- you wouldn't know what to do with yourself if you went overdue! It would be such a surprise! Whereas if I go into labour before my due date, I'll be amazed and probably feel very unprepared!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I hit 39 weeks! :dohh:

Mo2P, loved the announcement! What was yours and DH's family's reaction to the news?

M2C, happy 30 weeks!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

DH family is Catholic , enough said lol :) 

Thanks about the FB announcement. I was so worried because last time I announced days later I was telling everyone I had lost the baby. But I read a article that asked why do we wait? We wait in case something goes wrong, but we keep our joy to ourselves for another 2 months. But if something does go wrong and no one knows that you were even pregnant, then how are they supposed to help and support you. You're left suffering alone. So I said to hell with it and announced.

Plus I feel much more confident this time around. I'm sick as a dog LOL Last time I wasn't It is true what they say. Symptoms are a good sign. Even though they lay us up. I can't take Zofran anymore because it causes the worst constipation for me. and does nothing for my heartburn. But it does work, for all of 2 hours or so Im in heaven.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, I think I've read the same article that you're talking about. And I agree, if a loss does happen, it's better to have shared the joy of the pregnancy with others while you had it, and not have to share the bad news after the happy stage has already passed. Plus, I would want the people closest to me to know what was going on because I'd want the support and understanding. My loss was so early that we hadn't told anyone, and it was so hard smiling and acting happy while I was crying inside (and we lived with DH's family at the time, so I couldn't even avoid family).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just got back from my 30 week appointment. She asked if I wanted her to check my cervix this time, but I'm not too worried at the moment, so I said I fine without it. I'm measuring 31 and 1/2 and to my surprise, baby isn't engaged at all! With all the pelvic pain I've been having, I thought for sure he'd be a little engaged, but I guess the worst is yet to come. :wacko:


----------



## ttc126

Glad you had a good appointment spiffy! Happy 30 weeks tomorrow! 

Yay for 30 weeks m2c :)

After eating every two hours i really do think I'm feeling a bit better! It's tough as i still don't feel like eating a whole lot with still having nausea but i haven't gotten the about-to-pass-out feeling all day. Only one more bottle of water to go before i meet my water quota too :)


----------



## ttc126

Ah stupid phone posted before I'm done...

Thank you ladies for your well-wishes :)

DS had his 12 month shots yesterday. I asked to delay a couple, but he's still running a temp, having diarrhea and i think has a cold on top :( Ugh i hate him feeling sick :( It's so sad he's no where near his happy self :( I'm sure tomorrow will be better! 

Hope you all had a nice day :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Ah so exciting passing that 30 week mark :) 75% cooked! More for you probably spiffy ;) 
Ttc I hope your little one is feeling better soon, I hate the jabs but better than the alternative I guess!! Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Ttc I hope your lo feels better soon! Glad to hear you are doing better :)

M2c good luck with your appointment on monday :) im glad it wasnt just me thinking about the wrist bands haha

Spiffy glad your appointment went well, it sure sounded like baby had dropped. I hope the pain doesn't get too much worse.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I hope your little guy is feeling better today. It's so hard when the little ones aren't feeling well. :hugs:

Veronicaco, how are you feeling? Getting achy or still doing ok?

Zephyr, 9 days til term! I think we're all living a little vicariously through you right now since you're getting so close! ;)

Well, I'm 30 weeks! Now I feel like I can start the final countdown. I'm so glad that I have an ultrasound in two weeks to look forward to, to help break up the last bit. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Congrats on 30 weeks :) 
9 days yay that sounds so close! Then there will only be another 21 after that omg. 

Im so bored. I actually have no plans for the next month on purpose so I can rest but time is dragging now. I kinda wish I kept myself busy. I mean my days are busy with the twins but its nice to break up the same old routine every now and then. 

I was going to wait until I was in labour to set the hammock up but im thinking I may do it today just so that I can teach my two that they need to not swing off it etc cos I can totally see that ending badly lol
I just wanted to keep it nice and clean.


----------



## Veronicaco

So exciting zephyr! Can't quite believe you are nearly there!!

I'm ok thanks Spiffy, I felt very tired for at least a week after the whooping cough jab, I had thought it was just pregnancy tiredness but I'm feeling loads more energetic this week so finally getting properly organised. I have my health visitor 
Appt next week, not that pleased that she inisted on coming in the morning as that's when we have activities/classes. But she's coming at 9am so I will have to have everything looking civilised the night before. 
I have my scan on 30th sep and then midwife after that so nothing to break up this month really. 
How's everyone else doing? :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I have the midwife Monday then I'm not sure after that. I'm planning on getting the crib and car seat out of the loft about 36 weeks and maybe start on a hospital bag (gonna pack one even if I have a homebirth) 

Zephyr I can't believe it's that close! 29 days! As if! Any signs? Hehe!

Ttc how's you? Little man any better?? Hope so!

Spiffy hope it's not to uncomfy when bubba engages! Ouchy! I also can't believe it's possible you don't have long left either!

Veronica it's rubbish the jab made you feel tired but stcleast you have some energy back. I don't think I'll see my health visitor until at least next month if not November. Look forward to getting babies red book.

So I ordered my pushchair! Woooo! Still waiting for it but a lot of it is due to be delivered throughout the month. Excited!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, did you not already have a double stroller with Corban and Indigo? We're still using our double right now, but when Asher gets here, DD is getting kicked out to make room. :haha:

So, what's a red book?


----------



## zephyr

Nah no signs :p I'll still be pregnant in a month betcha haha

Baby must of got comfy and changed position cos my bump seems smaller and I am starving!!!
I ate so much last night. I had two after dinner snacks (more like meals haha) and I was still hungry.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Funny that you mention being starving, Zephyr, because I've been starving all day, too! And I'm wondering now if my baby is just bobbing in and out of engagement, because my OB said she didn't think he was engaged, but she couldn't be sure without checking vaginally. So I uh...did that myself, today :blush: and I can feel something large and very hard pressing against my vaginal wall, and when I poked at it, my baby squirmed, so I'm thinking, that has to be his head, right??? And if so, that means he has to be at least a _little _engaged, I would think. It would certainly fit with the bruised feeling I've been getting in my vagina the past few days. 

Ah, I'm hopeless. I've decided that I am definitely one of those people that needs to know as much as possible or else I just sit here and try to figure it all out myself. :dohh:


----------



## zephyr

Haha! Omg yes that is probably the head. I know when my others engaged I could feel the head as you described. 
Actually I think its possible that its popping in and out. Im confused too with engagement cos some days it certaintly feels like it! But then others it doesnt.

I actually started doing that daily forward inversion on spinning babies, 3rd morning today doing it and I do feel more comfy down there and baby seems to have positioned itself better and not grinding on my pubic bone as much so possibly that helped?


----------



## Veronicaco

Red book is the baby's development record book. We get it before baby is born and all of their info weight, length, doctors checks, health visitor checks, vaccinations get put in there! :) I'm going to check out the forward inversion! Sounds interesting :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I had a pushchair with a buggyboard with Corban and indigo. Don't trust indie will stay on the buggyboard so I got a double xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica happy 31 weeks xx


----------



## zephyr

Veronica yay 31 weeks!!

I had my midwife appointment today and all is well.
Baby still hasnt dropped at all and is quite happily just resting on my pubic bone.
Im going to keep doing those inversions cos I do feel like its helping. I skipped it today and my pelvis was hurting by lunchtime.

6 more days until term! I cant wait. Ill stop worrying about not being able to labour at home after then :p


----------



## ttc126

Hey ladies! Rough day over here for me and this bean!!! 

I thought my waters were leaking today. Called the answering service for my ob. Told me to go to the er. The maternity triage only sees youif you're 20 weeks...and I'm 19. Anyway, waited all day with sick people. My blood pressure was 133/79...compared to last week's reading of 88/54 it's concerning to me...really hope I'm not getting preeclampsia again....

Anyway, had an u/s. Baby is fine. Fluid was at 10cm which the normal range is 7-24. With my son they were concerned with fluid at 10cm. But the downside of being in er is they don't know about pregnancy at all so they were just like "it's in the normal range." Ugh. My blood count is also 9.6 now. Big drop from last week. Again, they only know emergency medicine and were like that's fine. 

They did swabs and no infection and negative for amniotic fluid. Thank goodness. Home now with orders to call ob first thing in the morning. 

So exhausted. :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr 6 days! Exciting stuff! 

Ttc I'm so sorry to hear er weren't that great. When do you see your midwife/dr again?

I have midwife today so I'm gonna ask some questions about homebirth. Need to be seriously thinking about it.... I do sway more towards home though xxx


----------



## zephyr

Glad to hear all is okay ttc! Sorry you had to go through all that :( 

Good luck with your appointment today m2c :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks Hun. I have until 36 weeks to book the home visit. Are you confident in your decision? Do you still waiver or are you set on home birth? I guess it's natural to worry about the what ifs xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, that sounds like a scary day! I'm glad that your waters weren't leaking. Mine were at 10cm with DS at one point, which they said was on the low side, but by the next week, they were up to 15cm, so they weren't too concerned. Were you stressed at all when they took your blood pressure? I hope the reading was just skewed a little and that you won't get Pre-E again. :hugs:

Zephyr, it's crazy how close you're getting! I'm glad that in 5 more days you can relax and know that home birth will be an option for you. :flower:

M2C, good luck at your appointment today!

Well, I made a $14.99 gamble that this baby will be here by Halloween. I couldn't help myself! ;)

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81SX68h3s3L._UY679_.jpg


----------



## ttc126

Thanks ladies! Talked to my dr and just supposed to take it easy and I'll see her at my 20 week appt Thurs :)

Where is the time going??? You're all 30+ weeks! 

Spiffy, cute gamble :) i literally squealed!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy! That outfit is far to cute!!! Hehe! I wondering it will get any use! 

Ttc at least you haven't got long to wait till your appointment Hun. Do you have your scan?

Midwife went well! I'm anaemic so gotta take iron and I've put on a further 1kg so I'm up 5kg from booking in. Only sick on occasion now so that's all good. Everything else is good. Talked about homebirth too. I go see her again at 34 weeks, she comes to me at 36 weeks to talk about homebirth and what I need etc, then it's 38 weeks and then 40 weeks! Broken down like that it seems like not long at all! 

Everyone how are you all?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I'm glad your appointment went well! I'm a little anemic as well, so I'm taking an iron supplement for it. This happened towards the end of pregnancy with my DS, too, so I wasn't surprised. And yes, once you think about how few appointment you have left, it doesn't seem that long! I have my 32 week appointment next Wednesday, then my 34 week, 36 week, and we'll see what happens after that!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy you really could only have a few appointments left. You have another scan too don't you? I've never been anemic in pregnancy just after the molar because I lost so much and the chemo.

Omg ladies! Soon be baby time xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, I have a scan on the 17th, so a week from Wednesday. I'm so looking forward to it! The techs there always try to get me a 3d face pic (with my DS we only got the bottom half of his face because the placenta was blocking the upper half :dohh:) so I'm hoping we can get a nice face shot this time. Also, because I had a 32 week scan with my DS, I can compare this baby's weight with his, and make an estimate for how much he might weigh if he's born around the same time. :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

Oooh loads going on!!!

Ttc - that sounds so scary :( hope you are feeling better and all goes well tomorrow :) x

Hope you guys stock up on your iron!! :) it's starting to draw closer now!! Two months til my due date tomorrow :) 3 weeks til scan and midwife. Hv on Thursday. It's all getting real, the only problem is the lack of name!!! Arggh! Dh has no ideas and it's driving me crazy!! Suggestions welcome :)


----------



## zephyr

M2C I feel pretty confident in my decision. I made it pretty early on and may of wavered a few times but since maybe 30 weeks I havnt considered hospital at all unless if it's best for us to be there. 
I do worry! I think its normal to worry.
my brain is going overtime, almost every night im dreaming of being in labour/giving birth at home and have dreamt every possible scenario. 

Spiffy cute outfit!

Veronica could you give him a list to choose from? You could always wait till baby is here and see what names fit then?
We changed our names oops haha
I decided I didnt like our girls name anymore and hubby decided he didnt like the boys name and so we picked a new one each. 

I'm low on iron too, midwife said I need to take them more often. I dropped to every 3rd day cos they were making me sick.
I took one yesterday and vomited my entire lunch :( so im going to have to look for a gentle iron tonic thing rather than the pills.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm taking Feosol with bifera and it hasn't made me sick or constipated yet. It's the one my OB recommended because it's supposed to have fewer side affects.

Veronicaco, I wish I had some suggestions for you, but unfortunately Asher is only boys name we have and it took a while to come up with that! :dohh:

Oh, and here's my belated 30 week bump pic. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cangaroo

It's feeling very soon some days, forever away others!

Sorry you've had a rough time TTC. Glad things have settled.

Love the pumpkin outfit, Spiffy! I have several Christmas outfits ready- an elf costume, a reindeer costume and a smart red Christmas dress. :)

I'm feeling loads better since getting things sorted for maternity leave. I'm going to be a lot better off than I was expecting. Things have really fallen into place, finally and I'm very relieved!

I seem to be fine in the week (people at work keep commenting on how well U am and how "good" I am at being pregnant!), but then collapse in an exhausted heap at the weekend! It's very annoying. OH took DD to the park on Saturday so I could nap, but the. I couldn't get to sleep on Saturday night. Oh well! Only 8.5 weeks until maternity leave...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica what names have you picked out?

Zephyr I always wanted a homebirth. Because of the molar I had indie at the midwife led unit because I thought what if...... This time I feel I can do it. I'm pretty much set on it. At least in labour if I do change my mind I can just go in. I look forward to hearing your story! Another day closer.

Spiffy you look great! How exciting you may get. 3d face shot. Look forward to seeing it!

My midwife told me to take my iron tablets with orange juice. I can't remember any side effects when I took it after the molar so we shall see! 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo I'm pleased your maternity leave is all sorted must be a weight off your shoulders knowing it's sorted specially if it's worked out a bit better than you thought.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm glad your maternity leave is going to be better than you were expecting. I love it when things turn out that way! :flower:

That's how I felt when I found out that my DH gets a week off work and a week to work from home after the baby is born, since they don't technically have to give him anything, since paternity leave is not required in the US. 

What's paternity leave like outside the US?


----------



## Veronicaco

Paternity leave is two weeks on basic pay although it can depend on your employer. Dh has just saved his leave up and will take a couple of days off each week for a few weeks. :)

I barely have a list tbh. I keep liking things and going off them..... With dd's name it just felt perfect straight away. I am a planner so I like to be prepared. Totally stressing me out!

Two months today til my due date!! :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica Corban was due 9th November! But was a week late. What kinda names have been on your list? I think we are set on iya and cooper..... Looking through names when nothing stands out is hardwork! We still need to decide on middle names.

Because chris is now self employed we don't get paternity pay so he will probably end up just taking one week off. His company shut down for crimbo for nearly 3 weeks so seeing as that's not far from bubba being born it's ok.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, two weeks is pretty nice, but I think your DH's plan is even better since it's not just one chunk of time, followed by no time. It would be nice to have it spread out like that. As for names, there are a few names that I like that don't meet DH's requirements, but I'm not sure if they're unique enough for you. The ones I can think of right now, are Connor, Riley, Rowan, and Evan.

M2C, what's crimbo?


----------



## Veronicaco

Ascher
Cole
Coda
Chord
Eran
Ennor
Luka
Heath
Felix
Nate Nathaniel 
Lucas
Kingsley
Leighton 
Dax
Paxton
Nolan
Opus
Jax
Owen
Reed
Rowan
Talan
Penn
Xenon
Axwell
Enzo
Helix
Hadley
Dexter

Don't really like any though lol!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Christmas xxx


----------



## zephyr

We were going to use Felix! But not anymore :p
Hubby wants Asher now.

my pelvic pain is getting worse I can feel the head grinding on it. Night time is bad, im having to sleep with a hot water bottle between my legs now just to get some relief from the pain.
im probably going to be a huge whinge bag the next few weeks lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Our names for boys have been c based! Cody, Corey, Corban, casey, cooper! I like brody too. Heard Saxon which I think is cute..... Erm....... I'm not good with names! 

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr that sounds ouchys! Moan away my dear xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

We like signum, but it's really unusual. Honest opinions? Dd's name is from a house Dj and signum is too so it sticks with our 'theme' x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Loving the dj theme. Honestly I'm not sure... I think it's so unusual that it's a name you need to say it a few times to get used to it. I don't dislike it though. Do you have a middle name in mind? Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks m2c! I think the reason I've been struggling so much is that I need the name to be really unusual but to have significance to us like dd's does. This would tick those boxes but I'm concerned that it's too unusual and he will grow up having to explain it to everyone...

I've got James in mind for middle name as it's a family name linked to people I care about a lot and it's a more traditional fallback if he wanted to use it in future.

Dh is quite into this name but I think like you said it takes a while to sink in so I'm going to mull it over for a while and try to use it out loud and see if it starts to sound right iykwim? :) x


----------



## Cangaroo

DD is still set on calling the baby Ruby and has pretty much won me over, but OH still isn't sure. We keep putting off the decision! Names are hard! Particularly when your toddler has an opinion. OH has a friend called Chris (short for Christopher) who's parents let him name his baby brother. He insisted on his brother being named Chris, after himself! So the brothers are called Christopher and Christian! DD's suggestion is absolutely fine in comparison with that!

OH will be taking 2 weeks of paternity leave, and will then be off for over a week over Christmas, which will be only a couple of weeks later, probably. I'm really looking forward to that time together!

Nursing has been more painful again the last few days and DD hasn't been feeding much at all (she's been gradually cutting down throughout pregnancy). I just tried hand expressing and it seems I've switched to colostrum now. I still had small amounts of mature milk up until very recently, so I think it's only just changed. Hope it gets less sore again soon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, that will be pretty funny if we end up having two Ashers on this thread. :haha: I hope your pelvic pain gets a little better. I'm still having weird pains and aches in my hips and pelvis and it's no fun. :(

Veronicaco, I think Signum is a pretty cool name, but the only thing is that he'd probably be called Sig/Siggy for short, and it sounds just like cig/ciggy, which is what people around here call a cigarette for short. But if no one in your area uses those terms, then it wouldn't matter. :flower:

Cangaroo, I hope BFing gets less painful before baby is born! Is DD less interested because it's colostrum now? Oh, and that's hilarious about the two Chris brothers. I think I'd have to veto that, as a parent!


----------



## zephyr

Is there another Asher? My goodness this is awkward haha! I had no say in the name at all just told him id prefer an A name and not an overly weird one, he will probably change it again. Its so frustrating.

now I gotta ask is there an Annabelle in this thread? Cos thats likely the name we are going for if it is a girl. We love the belle names but I just couldnt get over our baby being called Lily for short, its something that would of really annoyed me.

sorry about the pelvis pain too it really sucks. Im stuck to the couch with a hot water bottle and its only just lunch time :(

Veronica Signum sounds cool! Different but not too different :p

Cangaroo sorry about the painful nursing, mine has been that way too it seems to go through cycles of being sore for a few days then is fine for a few weeks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, yep, our boy is going to be named Asher. :flower: But it's not like I'll be offended if you use it too. :haha:

Yeah, the pelvis pain for me is mostly when I sleep and when I've been on my feet too long or carrying my kids more than I should. My new issue, though, is the bruised vagina feeling. It seriously feels like someone kicked me in the lady bits! And I checked again to see if baby is still pretty low, and I can definitely still feel his head, so I guess the bruised feeling is just from all the pressure. Gotta love third tri, right? ;)


----------



## ttc126

I'm so jealous of everyone right now!!!! You're all so close to the end!!! 

Cute bump spiffy! I'm sorry you're having all that pelvic pain! Terrible! I when it feels like baby is right between your legs! Lol :)

Zephyr, sorry you're not comfy either. Bet you are just counting down the days. I like both your names :)

Cangaroo, hope the nursing pain goes away soon! I really admire you for pushing through!!! 

M2c, i love your girl name so much! Iya is gorgeous!!!!

Veronica, i like Signum! Extremely unique! What is your dd name? 

Well this weekend I'll know boy or girl! We're doing a gender and name reveal party! So excited! A boy will be Jude Mason and a girl will be Laney Joy :) we kept hemming and hawing on names for girls. I was very insistent on Jude for a boy because I feel so strongly it's a boy. DH didn't like Jude as much as a couple other we considered but i said he could pick middle name. So he chose Mason because both of our grandfathers were free masons. Then Laney is from my middle name and then Joy after my mom! Can't decide which name I'll be more excited about using!


----------



## zephyr

Omigosh! So many different names in threads I never remember who has chosen what. 
I'm really hoping it's an Annabelle. 
It's funny cos I told hubby off the other day for suggesting names again. Ill listen to his suggestions for the next few weeks he can torment me with conans and Leonidas type names and maybe he will come up with another nice one :p

The hot water bottle really helps with the bruised feeling!


----------



## Cangaroo

Some lovely name choices! I love Annabelle, Jude and Lacey. How exciting about your gender/name reveal party, TTC!

I have to say, there's nothing really to admire about the persevering with nursing at this stage. I have no choice! It would be very hard to say a blanket no to DD. It would lead to tantrums and no sleep at bedtime (which is pretty much the only time she feeds now). DD is very good in that if I say it's sore, she will re-latch and try to be gentle. If it's still sire, she'll stop with no complaints.


----------



## zephyr

Aw I feel the same way about feeding.
We would have tantrums too and sleep refusal. 
we only feed at sleep times and when he wakes at night. 

I've been trying to tell him he will be sharing with the new baby to try get him used to the idea. 

I have no idea how its going to work with one boob working. 
I'm going to try feed off my bad one again when my milk kicks in proper after baby is here but if we have issues again I'll have to stick to the one and just see how we go. 
I'm getting a tin of formula just in case but im really hoping I can make it work. 
6 months ago I wasnt even going to try bfing but since max has kept feeding this long it has made me want to try at least.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think signum James goes and like you say he could always use James if he wanted. SJ. I'd defo keep saying it out loud see if you like the sound etc.

Cangaroo I think it's super sweet dd is calling baby ruby. Think it's a lovely name. Do you have any other choices? Corbans choice for baby is mario or peach! Hope feeding is less sore for you soon but it's good dd understands to be gentle.

Wonder if we will end up with 2 ashers!

Zephyr I like annabelle. I like the name belle too. Not long till you find out.

Spiffy I'm sorry your uncomfortable too. I find when I walk slot babies head hurts my lady bits! Hehe! 


Ttc I can't believe it's your scan at the weekend! Wonder if we will have another team pink or team blue. Both your name choice are great. What are planning for your party?

So 31 weeks today! 9 weeks.... Or 10.... Maybe 11! Haha!

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I like Jude and Laney. I've only ever met one Laney in real life and she was really nice. :flower: I can't wait for you to find out!!!

Zephyr, I hope you can BF this time okay, and that you can use both sides. Have you had problems with that side every time, or just with the twins?

M2C, happy 31 weeks! I sure hope you don't have 11 weeks to go!

1 more week until my ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## Cangaroo

30 weeks tomorrow, and I'm thinking at least 11 weeks to go since DD arrived at 41 weeks exactly! Still a long long time...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks spiffy! Well this bubba needs to arrive before or after the 16th. To be honest would be easier if it was late so I could just focus all my attention on corbans birthday!

Cangaroo let's hope these bubbas don't keep us waiting! 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

31 weeks x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Fab bump, M2C! :flower: And that's just so crazy that your kids will have birthdays so close together. My aunt had two children 13 years apart and they were both born on November 1st! Guess it kind of made things easy for her! :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! That's crazy. My nieces birthday is the 10th! Argh! Gonna be more wary of dates when we try for no.4!!! Haha!!!

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks, I'm still up in the air about the name situation! 
M2c amazing bump as always :)
I have arranged a joint b-day party for dd 12 days before her birthday as I will be 38+5 on her actual birthday (halloween) I don't mind if they are close but I don't want to be away from dd on her birthday!! That means her party is 5 weeks on Sunday!! It's all starting to creep up on me a bit now :)


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy I've had problems since the twins. A lump in there which stopped some of the flow so every time I tried to feed I wound up with mastitis. I got admitted into hospital with the twins on mothers day for IV antibiotics and it was horrendous, then every time I tried to feed off that side or express I would get another infection within a day or two. 
I think I discussed the lump issue early on in the pregnancy in this thread. 
I'm waiting to see the breast surgeon, they phoned a month ago and said hopefully end of september so fingers crossed I get booked in before baby is here or not long afterwards so they can help.

My son's birthday is on the 10th and im due on the 5th so I've got a birthday that's close too!
If they are going to have a birthday in the same week id rather it was on my sons birthday. He wants the baby to come then too. I just can't imagine arranging a party heavily pregnant or with a newborn :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I remember you talking about the lump and the troubles it caused, but I couldn't remember if it was a problem that started after the twins, or before. I hope they can remove it or find a way to shrink it so that you can feed off that side again. The constant infections sound horrible! :(

That's good that your son is excited about the possibility of sharing his birthday, just is case it does happen. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

I suspect it may of been a problem way back with my son as I did have some issues then too with it but the worst of it started after the twins.
Im really hoping they do something about it! 

The nana in law dropped off about 15 old towels for the birth the other day and im washing them all eeeek!
Part of me thinks I should invite her to the birth but I dont know. Shes been so good to us! And it would be kind of special for her.
I just don't want the mil or sil here too soon after the birth and they will expect to be here if the nana is here and there will be issues if I say no. The nana lives with the mum so I cant be sneaky about it either lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, that's a tricky one. I told my SIL she could be present at the birth this time if she wants, because she's a nursing student and has not gotten to see a live delivery yet, so I figured it would be a good experience for her. Of course, I also know there's a good chance she won't be there depending on what time I go into labor, because it's been night time with my previous two, and most people turn off their phones (or switch them to vibrate) at night. But I'll be fine either way.


----------



## zephyr

Aww that's so nice! Was she excited about it? She may have her phone on full volume if she was! hehe


----------



## Cangaroo

Great bump M2C! 


It's going to be so exciting when these babies start arriving. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica it worries me I'll miss corbans birthday. If I go over I'll worry until his birthday passes. Good plan on having her party early. As if it's only 5 weeks.

Cangaroo it's gonna be so exciting! All eyes on zephyr! 

Zephyr you poor thing I had mastitis with indigo twice and it was absolutely awful! I really feel for you! Fingers crossed they sort something out for you at your appointment or have a plan in place. Excited your nana bought done towels over! Eek! Few days till term!!!!!!!!!

Spiffy that's lovely to invite your sil.

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

About 2 hours till my 20 week scan!!!!! Eeeek :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, TTC, it's been exactly two hours since you posted, so I'm now dying to hear if you're having a boy or a girl!!!!!


----------



## Veronicaco

Ttc!! Baited breath here :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc any news?!?! Xx


----------



## zephyr

Ttc hope your scan went well!

I'm exhausted. Feel like I just want to sleep all day long. Yesterday I had to keep getting up and doing stuff so I wouldn't fall asleep. The twins are not napping at the same time which is kind of frustrating.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, your silence is starting to make me nervous...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr the tired days are the worst! For me if I nap during the day I can't sleep at night so have to resist! 

Spiffy I agree! Hope all is well ttc!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Hope all is well TTC. Thinking of you!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you everyone!!!! Everything is actually great! I'm very relieved. The dr said she really thinks i had an odd discharge and everything looks ok to her. 

My mom went with me and found out which flavor we're having. I honestly saw nothing that could give me a hint either way the tech was very good about asking me to look away. DH and I will find out Saturday so I'll let you ladies know :) It's no secret i think (and hope for) a boy but I'll be equally as excited for a girl. Just so very relieved everything looks fine! 

Thank you all for checking on me! I just now got home so i hope i didn't worry you all :)


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: how is everyone

ttc glad to here everything is ok :) cant wait to hear what your having!! 

Whats everyone else been up to? Sorry I didnt do any catching up yet. P

Ive been good, just keeping busy at home. 
I had a bit of a scare today :( I tripped over my dog (she decided to lay down behind me) there was no stopping it. So I called my dr and they had me come in for an ultrasound and stress test. The ultrasound was good but I didnt pass the stress test so they sent me over to the er :( after spending some time there they finally released me. They just kept saying that they wanted to see her move more. Idk, inthought she was moving just fine. Im just glad everything is ok.

in other news, we finally decided on a name!! :) I havent announced it yet but ill tell you ladies
Samantha Jo is her name :) 

Anyone else decide on a name?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, so glad to hear that the ultrasound went well! I had forgotten about your gender reveal, so I was all excited thinking I was going to hear which gender today! Darn! :winkwink:

Jess, I saw your Facebook post about the fall. I'm glad she's doing okay, but that must have been really scary! I love the name, too! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc so pleased the scan went well! Not long till you find out! Have you a scan picture we can look at to have a guess?!

Jess sorry you had a fall but glad all is well. Great you've picked your name out! It's lovely. Have you a section date yet Hun?

I think we are pretty much set on Iya and Cooper. Not sure on middle names as yet so that's something we need to have a think about!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We decided on Daryl as the middle name, since it's my father's name. We were going to use Robert, since it's my DH's grandfather's name, but then my MIL told me that a bunch of DH's cousins were probably going to use it, too, and that kind of turned me off to it a little, because now I know DH's grandfather will have lots of grandkids to carry his name, but no one in my family has used my father's name yet.

Well, last night I was seriously wondering if I was going to have to go to L&D. I was having contractions that were a bit stronger than normal all evening, but after getting in bed, they became almost painful. They were coming every two minutes and each contraction would make my whole pelvis and lower back ache. By about 11:30pm, they started spacing out to 4 minute intervals, and then I was so tired I just fell asleep. They must have stopped, since they were gone when I woke up next, but for a while there I was a little worried that I was going to lose a night of sleep at L&D!

I had this same thing happen with DS when I was 34+5 weeks, where I was having stronger contractions at bedtime that were every 2-3 minutes, but then went away after I fell asleep, which is why I just decided to wait it out and see last night. However, the fact that I had DS 15 days after that incident makes me a little nervous! :wacko: Of course, I also had a chiropractic adjustment yesterday, and most of the work was centered around my hips because my right hip is rotated backwards more than it should be, so maybe the contractions were just making that area ache more because of that? Who knows. :shrug:


----------



## ttc126

Jess! How scary!!!!! I'm glad you're ok. Love the name you chose!!!!

M2c, that was the sad part...i didn't get really any good pictures :( The 3d one she attempted looked so bony that it was scary. I hope that's not a bad thing. With my son i got a cutie one at 21 weeks... :( But yeah i had a couple blurry head ones and the only good ones are feet! 

Spiffy, be careful! I know with IU it's obnoxious but don't take a chance! Im glad all is well now :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc that's a bit rubbish you didn't get a nicer picture but main thing is baby is ok! Eek! Not long till you find out what bubba is! Exciting!

Oh spiffy! What a worry. Def keep an eye on it. Do you think he may be a bit earlier than you thought?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I don't know! I was just expecting that he'd come around the same time my DS came (from reading experiences online, a lot of women with IU have 36 weekers, and it seems like after they've had one 36 weeker, they tend to have subsequent babies around 36 weeks as well) but last night made me wonder. I have my 32 week appointment this coming Wednesday, so I'll mention it to my OB and see if she wants to do a cervical check.

Regardless, I decided to pack my hospital bag today. ;)

TTC, you better come update us tomorrow when you find out, or the suspense will drive us crazy! :winkwink:


----------



## Cangaroo

Jess and Spiffy- both sound like scary experiences! Glad all is well in the end. 

Great news about the scan TTC! Looking forward to the gender reveal. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I think maybe packing your hospital bag maybe a good idea! Better to be on the safe side. Hopefully you won't need it for a few more weeks though. Good job you have an appointment soon!

Ttc hope your party goes ok!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Its almost midnight and I cant sleep! Almost 37 weeks hehe I thinks its safe to say I can attempt a home birth now yay :p
I was worried yesterday because all day I was pooping and was having really strong bhs and I felt like I needed to get organised so I spent the day scrubbing and sorting.
I cant explain how I felt.....I just felt weird. 
Today again the same thing minus the pooping, just feeling like I needed to poop like all day long :/ lots of strong bhs but hardly any pubic bone pain so I checked and baby has finally moved down a bit! 
Hopefully it stays put and doesnt pop back up again.

I also noticed today my boobs all of a sudden filled up and poor max was having trouble keeping up when he fed. 
I didnt want to start labour spotting yet cos ive always gone to my due date or gone over but maybe I wont this time?

Its going to be a long 3 weeks I think.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oooooooooooooo zephyr!!!!!!!!! Wonder if this is the start of things or if baby is just teasing! Happy 37 weeks though! Great news that a homebirth can now take place. Yay! Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, yeah, I don't think I'll be going into labor anytime soon, but I wanted my hospital bag ready because if I get another bad bout of contractions, I may have to go to the hospital to get medication to stop them, and since I always get the worst contractions at night, I figure it would be nice to have a bag of necessities for me ready to go.

Zephyr, sounds like labor spotting has officially commenced! Yay! Now we can all live vicariously through you until baby arrives! :haha:

TTC, I'm so excited for you to find out the gender today! :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

So a friend who is three weeks ahead of me had her baby today!! 5 weeks early! He's ok over 6 pounds. Am waiting for more details but she was messaging me earlier in the week saying she was in pain and I told her to call the midwife! Can't quite believe it as I thought we would go about the same time what with it being her first. Crazy! Glad they are both ok though :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah bless! Glad there both ok. Shows you can just go at anytime. Xx


----------



## VJean

Hi ladies!:wave:

Just got all caught up and have been stalking all day to see TTCs reveal!

I can't believe how close we are all getting! Zypher, you have me excited and panicked at the same time!! I don't feel ready yet, but I guess baby is going to come when baby is darn good and ready! :haha:


----------



## ttc126

Yay ladies!!!!! I was right!!!!!

Our little Jude will be here in January :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Wonderful!! Congrats :) xxxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats TTC!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I'm glad your friend and her baby are both doing well!

VJean, its good to hear from you! :flower: How are you feeling?

TTC, score one for mothers intuition! (Which I apparently lack :dohh: :winkwink:) Congrats on your little boy! I hope all those family members who were insisting it was a girl feel really silly right now. :haha:


----------



## Jess19

TTC congrats!!! :)

Love all the names that everyone has picked out

Spiffy glad to hear your contractions the other night calmed down and everything is alright


----------



## zephyr

Congrats ttc! Spot on with your intuition!

I took a 37 week shot today and wanted to compare with my last ever twin bump photo taken at the same gestation :p

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140914_132717_zps262486ef.jpg


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131230_122832_zpsb7ccf470.jpg


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc what lovey news! Congratulations!

Vjean great to hear from you. How are things going?

Zephyr what a mega twin bump! You look awesome this time round. Have they estimated babies weight? I have a long body so the midwives always say I can hide babies well.

Veronica happy 32 weeks!!!!!!!!!! Have you thought anymore about the name situation?

Spiffy how are you doing now? Anymore contractions?

Everyone else how are you and bump doing?

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Thanks m2c :) I havnt had a scan since 20 weeks so no weight estimate. 
The midwife says she thinks it will be good sized whatever that means :p ive consistently measured 2 weeks ahead but I dunno if that means anything either.

I seriously don't know how I was still walking with the twins. I never got a 38 week one as I was so huge and miserable.

3rd day baby has stayed off my pubic bone yay! 3rd day of constantly feeling like I need to poo tho


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Wow! I can't imagine carrying two babies that long! Amazing. Maybe this baby is resting on your bowel?!

So ladies taking iron tablets..... Do they make you feel/ be sick? I started taking mine today and I've thrown up and felt sick again. I'll keep taking them but if I continue feeling like this I'll have to call my midwife. Yuk!

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

M2c, try to make sure you eat before hand and wait about 30 minutes before taking it and see if that may help...


----------



## ttc126

Oooh also taking at night seems to help.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I took both tablets after I ate but I feel so yuk! I'm concerned as it's making me feel like I've got the awful ms! Scares me! Arghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

They want me to take 3 a day! Eek x


----------



## zephyr

Ewww I hate taking iron tablets! They make me sick too. 
I had one the other day and was vomiting an hour later and felt sick for a few hours. 
But then the next day I took one and I was fine. I'm not sure why they make me sick some days and not others. 
Are you allowed to take a liquid one from a health store instead? I found those to be more gentle on the stomach.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I dunno? She didn't say? I'll give these a few days and see how it goes if not I'll call my midwife and ask.

This might be a silly question but does being anemic affect homebirth? I guess my midwife would have said something if it did?!

Xx


----------



## zephyr

I'm not sure? From what I read a risk factor for pph is anaemia but I have no idea if its just a minor thing or what.
my midwife asked if I wanted to check my iron levels again last week then she said it didnt matter either way. If my irons low the result is the same......take my iron pills lol
She never said it would affect home birth at all though and I never thought to ask.


----------



## ttc126

Do you by chance know your numbers? Like what is your hemoglobin? Your ferretin? Depending how low, i know it's usually a minor thing. If it's severe I'd imagine they'd be more cautious in allowing a home birth...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

From my 28 week blood results my full blood count was 9.9 so I'm not sure about now? I think when I had the molar they were 8 but I had a transfusions for that.

Maybe it's not an issue unless it's really low? I guess I'll have to ask her in 2 weeks.

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Yeah 9.9 isn't bad but i know at my hospital they prefer you be around 10.5 for delivery. I think that's pretty standard. So you only need to get it up a little! Not bad! That's definitely not too low. You could also take folate (you can't get too much you'll just pee it out) and you could take b12 as well. Make sure you're either taking some vitamin c or drinking orange juice... this will all help you absorb the iron faster and get your body to replenish your red cells.

Hope this helps! Sorry if I'm being nosy, just have LOTS of experience with anemia in pregnancy :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I'm taking Feosol with Bifera, and it hasn't given me any symptoms. My OB recommended that one in particular because of the low incidence of side affects.

Oh, and I second TTC's recommendation of taking it with orange juice. I've been doing that the past few days, and I feel like it's actually being absorbed better because I feel less weak and lightheaded.

Zephyr, your bump looks great! I, too, can't imagine carrying two babies for 38 weeks! I feel like my body is falling apart right now, and I'm only 31 weeks with 1 baby! :dohh:

As for the contractions, I had some more last night that had the lower back ache with them, but they weren't quite as intense or frequent as the ones I had Thursday night. Still, I think I'll have my OB check my cervix on Wednesday at my appointment, just to make sure these contractions aren't doing anything.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc your help is very welcome so thank you! Don't think your being nosey one bit.

Spiffy maybe best ask. Won't take much for her to check. 

I was asked today if I had dropped? I don't think I have yet.

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

I got asked today if baby is here yet lol! Woke up to a text.

glad to hear your contractions have eased a little spiffy. Good luck at your appointment.

my midwife isnt seeing me till monday so im 2 weeks without an appointment. Im not fussed, my pregnancy has been pretty straight forward and I know when or if I need to ring her im just a little peeved I have to wait another 6 days before I can find out how much baby has dropped.

the poop pressure is gone today! no bhs and my pubic bone is still not sore at all. Such a relief!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm glad to hear that baby has settled into a more comfortable position for you. I've had baby sitting right over my butt every now and then, and it's so awkward to keep feeling like you have to poo! I can definitely tell that this baby is bobbing in and out of engagement, because I swear, the shape of my bump just changes from day to day. Today it looked quite a bit lower, but yesterday it was up high! I wonder when he'll settle into place and just stay there. :flower:

Oh, and I can't believe someone already texted you to ask if baby was here! I can see why people start getting curious after the due date has passed, but at 37 weeks I don't think I'd be asking quite yet! :dohh:

Okay, TMI question for you ladies. Are any of you seeing EWCM-like discharge? I've been having a fair amount today, so it's made me curious.


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, idk if it's weird but i feel like i have tons of ewcm all throughout the week. Like I'm dry one day, mucus thicker once, then totally wet with ewcm.


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy oh that poop feeling is the pits! Glad someone knows what I mean lol 

I went shopping tonight and by the end of it my bump felt like the top was ripping :( im really sore now the pain is still there. I got this pain at the same gestation as the twins but im nowhere near as big. I guess my muscles just cant hold the weight. Ugh.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, you've jinxed me with all your talk of poop pressure! :haha: Now I'm having it again. :dohh:

TTC, thanks, I was just curious, because my cm has been very lotiony for the most part, so this EWCM was new. I remember having an increase in discharge during the weeks leading up to labor before, so now stuff like that makes me all paranoid. :wacko: But today it seems to be back to usual cm, so I guess I should just stop reading into everything so much. ;)


----------



## Veronicaco

I had ewcm for ages spiffy and it's only stopped recently so I'm hoping for your sake it's nothing to be worried about :) 
Two weeks til te scan Argghh it's dragging now!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My scan is tomorrow! I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Cangaroo

I won't have another scan most probably. I had loads with DD1 as I volunteered for a study which included 3 extra scans, plus I got an extra dating scan as my dates were so far out the first scan was too early for the nuchal translucancy AND I was a guinea pig for some doctors who were learning to do ultrasounds. Only 2 this time is a massive difference!

My belly button has finally pretty much popped. :( It never did in the last pregnancy. It's odd!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My bellybutton has popped all three pregnancies, but it happens sooner every time. This time it was out by 12 weeks! :dohh:

As for scans, I wouldn't be getting this one if it weren't for the fact that my DD had IUGR, so now I'll always have a growth scan in the third tri to check for it.


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, i just had a thought. At your scan you could ask them to check your cervix. They can measure it abdominally or transvag. It's a really good indication of whether you're at a risk of those contractions turning into labor too early... Then you'd be a little more at ease... just a thought i had. I asked when i thought my fluid had leaked and they were more than happy to measure :)

Canga, how fun you did a study!!!! :) I had over 15 scans with my son...think the actual number is closer to 20. This time I've had 5 so far. Hoping to have a ridiculous amount this time but guessing i might get close to 10....


----------



## Veronicaco

My goodness that's a lot of scans ttc!! Why so many? 
4 so far for me :) the fifth to check for presentation and development at the specialists request although I'm not complaining :) I think he's head down as I get a lot of high kicks. Dd was breech until 37 last time and it was actually a lot more comfortable lol! Although I wouldn't swap as I want a natural birth! I'm assuming they will give me a size estimate which will be interesting. It's just weird that I haven't seen mw for a month and still not for two more weeks. Although it's every 3 weeks after that which will be a bit better!


----------



## Cangaroo

I think DD2 is breech, or possibly still somersaulting regularly! I get a lot of low down kicks and feel far fewer movements at the top of my bump. It's still early days and I still feel her doing huge rolling movements, so I know there's plenty of time for her to turn.

hood luck for your scan Spiffy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy how did your scan go?


Cangaroo shame you did get as many scans this time. Always nice seeing bubs. Love that your belly button had popped. Mines popped each time.... Looks like a mini bump on it's own! Hehe!

Veronica when's your next scan? I'm lucky that my midwife lets me follow a first time mum schedule. As I'm team yellow and already gave lotsa baby hits I don't have much to do as such so the more frequent visit help break it up. I go again in a week and a half. Then at 36 weeks I get my home birth visit! Eek!

So I'm trying to be extremely organised and I've started my Christmas shopping! Wanna get most of it done before baby arrives! Also have some birthdays so gonna try sort those gifts too! Anyone else doing the same? 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and 32 weeks! Yay! X


----------



## ttc126

Veronica i had an early one then a 13 week. Then a 20 week at my ob and a 20 week at the perinatologist (for my blood disorder). Then i had one at 24 weeks to check his kidneys as they were dilated. Then at 26 and 27 weeks to check my cervix after i had to go and have contractions stopped. One at 28 weeks to check kidneys. Then cervix check at 29&30 weeks. Two at 32 weeks to check kidneys (one at each office). Then my fluid was low so weekly scans 33weeks until 36 when i delivered! I may have forgotten a couple but man too many scans! I have pictures from them all :)


----------



## ttc126

Happy 32 weeks m2c!!!!!! 4 wks till your homebirth visit then!!!!! 

Veronica, how are you feeling these days?

Canga, happy 31 weeks tomorrow! 

Spiffy, good luck today!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Cangaroo. I hope your little turns head down before she runs out of room!

TTC, that is a lot of scan! But like you said, it's hard to complain about seeing bubs more often. ;) That's interesting that you got so many ultrasounds to check your cervix, since I have IU, too, and never had one. I guess since my OB has more experience with the condition, she's a lot more laid back about it.

M2C, happy 32 weeks! That's exciting that you've got your homebirth appointment coming up next month!

As for me, I don't have my scan until 3:50pm, and it's only 8am here. Ugh, so long to wait! Also, they called to tell me YESTERDAY that they are no longer allowing children under 14 back in the ultrasound rooms due to the virus outbreak. Good thing DH was planning on taking off work to be there (now he'll just have to take the kids) otherwise it would be pretty last minute to find someone to watch them for me! I'm bummed that DH won't be there, though. :(

Oh, and thanks for the reminder, TTC. I'll definitely ask if they can measure my cervix for me. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Aww spiffy! Terrible your dh now can't go :( I hope it goes great today! 

Oh and i think they checked my cervix so much because my former ob is an idiot :) He was about everything! This time i don't want to be as worried with it if it happens again and i think my current ob is 100% more competent. Although I've only had a few contractions here and there...hoping it won't get bad this time!


----------



## VJean

Spiffy, I'm sorry your DH isn't going to make it! That really stinks! Hopefully you will be so excited to see the baby, you won't be too upset that he isn't there. 

M2C, nice work getting a jump start on Christmas! I have tried to do the same. I got 2 presents in the mail for my DD and I knew she was just going to love one of them, so I gave it to her yesterday. :haha: I was right! She loved it! I'm clearly not really good at buying ahead and saving. :nope:

I had 9 ultrasounds with my DD...2 of those I paid for privately (gender at 15 weeks and 4D). With this baby I have had only had 6, and will probably have just 1 more to check size in a few weeks. 

I'm jealous of you guys with cute popped belly buttons. Mine is just flat. Not an innie or an outie... I am way to huge so it's just flat. :rofl: At least it is all baby belly, and I am not huge elsewhere. I've actually lost 5 lbs this past month thanks to the horribly boring GD diet. I am fortunate that my numbers seem to be controlled well by diet, so no meds for me in the near future, knock on wood! But oh how I miss OJ!! My Dr is a little concerned about my weight loss, and has instructed me to stop eating low/non fat foods and to increase my calories. It's hard though, because I know that eatting a non-fat, plain greek yogurt and 4 strawberries for breakfast will give me a blood sugar level in the 90's, so I just can't make myself deviate from that, because what if makes my sugar spike? Then I'll be mad at myself. At least I only have 5 more weeks of this...or less!!! :happydance:

Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, do you tend to go a little early, or do you have a scheduled C-section/induction? (I'm sure you've probably said before but I've forgotten). I'm sorry you have to deal with the boring GD diet! That would drive me nuts! I've been on a bit of a sugar kick lately :blush: which is odd for me, because I don't really have a sweet tooth outside of pregnancy.

And yes, I'll be happy to see baby today even if my DH can't be there. Plus, it WILL be kind of nice to have the peace and quiet without crying babies in the room with me. ;)


----------



## VJean

Spiffy, I hear ya on the crying babies! My DD was fussy during our 4D scan and it really took away from the moment. I should have sent her to daycare instead of dragging her with us, but I don't like her in daycare unless I am working. 

I will be induced at 39 weeks due to my DD's size (10lbs, 3oz) and her having shoulder dystocia during delivery. I didn't even have GD with her pregnancy (at least not diagnosed, but now I wonder). So with GD, I would not be surprised if this baby is up there in size as well. I'll get a weight estimate on the baby in a few weeks, but I know those things can't be trusted. 

I'm not a very big person, so the risk of shoulder dystocia again is higher. They offered me a c-section, but the way I see it is if I was able to deliver my DD, I should be able to deliver this baby as well. Especially if my GD stays managed. 

It's funny - I have had really bad food adversions this whole pregnancy, and one of those adversions was to sweet things! So that has been the easiest thing to go with out. I just really miss fruit! Oh, and regular soda. Diet soda tastes like crap. =)

Only a few more hours until your scan!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, 10lbs 3oz??? :shock: Well, I can certainly see why you're getting induced this time! Hopefully everything goes smoothly this time around. I've never had shoulder dystocia (my babies are shrimps :dohh:) but I've heard that it's absolutely terrifying. 

As for weight estimates, I think they can be way off, but I also think the margin of error can be greater or smaller depending on the tech doing the ultrasound and how thorough they are with their measurements. At my growth scan with DS, the tech said that she had triple checked her measurements, and based on what he weighed when he was born, the estimate was actually pretty accurate. So I'm excited to see what this one weighs at the same gestation, because then I'll at least have a guess about his size at birth. 

Plus, DS was estimated at 5lbs at his 32 week scan, and it made me feel so much better knowing that he might come early, since he was already a good weight. (Only 7oz less than my DD weighed at 38+4!)


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy good luck with your scan! Sad that your hubby can't be there though. 

The scan place i went to has a seperate kids room with toys and a couch and they link your scan through to a TV in there so your family can watch but not interrupt. 
I thought it was a wonderful idea, all places should do it.

vjean I don't have a popped belly button this time either! I'm not sure why. 

M2c I organised waaaaay in advance and then sorta fell behind with it. 
I was picking up xmas Club vouchers when I went shopping each week earlier on but then kept forgetting. I got $50 worth so that's better than nothing I suppose.
I also started a layby a few months ago for the younger 3 xmas presents and my son's birthday presents. Final payment next week so I'm picking that up on Monday. 
Just need to sort the older two girls xmas presents and the oldests and hubbys birthdays which are both in December O_O
every year I say I'll be organised and this year I was definitely more organised than previous years lol
maybe I'll do better next year.

The baby isn't allowed to come anytime soon, I'm so sick :( I have a terrible cough and I can't cough properly unless I'm laying down cos it hurts down below when I'm standing. 
Baby has definitely got its head in the right place now! So I guess those inversions helped.
I've had clusters of strong bhs, strong enough for me to whip out a timer but then they fizzle out. 
Wonder how long this will go on for?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm sorry you're feeling so sick. :( I remember with DS, I had a cold a month before he was born and the stupid cough didn't go away until he was born. Coughing when you're that pregnant just sucks. :nope: However, I'm glad baby has finally got their head in the right place! I may have to do some of those inversions, myself. ;)

As for Christmas shopping, I haven't even thought about it yet! Thankfully Alia and Liam are still really young, so they don't have a wish list yet. I think for me, the hardest part of Christmas shopping is figuring out what to get my 3 brothers and DH's brother. All four of them are single and spend a lot of time playing video games in their spare time, but we don't want to encourage that by buying them more, so what do you get teenage/young adult guys for Christmas?


----------



## zephyr

I would probably just get something edible for boys lol 
I struggle buying for teens. I dont even know what to get my teenage daughter for both xmas and her birthday eeek.
totally understand the not wanting to encourage the gaming. 
My hubby is a gamer and used to play all the time, it was really quite sad. Thankfully he only has a gaming morning one day a week now.


----------



## Cangaroo

I startedy Christmas shopping really early for the same reason and am pretty much done already! Just a few presents for adult family members to sort. The problem now is stopping rather than keep buying things when I see them!

Looking forward to hearing about the scan, Spiffy. Sorry your OH can't be there. That's so annoying!

Hope you feel better soon, Zephyr.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Scan went great, except he had his hand and feet shoved up by his face, so no cute pictures and no 3D face shot. :( But he's measuring a 1-2 weeks ahead and weighs 5lbs (exactly what Liam weighed at this point, so that's good). They measured my cervix and it was 3.2, which is a great length. However, my OB checked my cervix and I'm a fingertip dilated, which isn't bad, but more than last time, when I was closed up tight. But overall, everything's looking good! :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Glad it went well spiffy :) It's ok to be dilated a little bit early with subsequent babies right? What did your ob say? Do you have to be super careful with contractions? 

Too bad no pictures :( Did you ask them to confirm boy? 

Aww so glad you're doing good Hon :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy what a cheeky little monkey! Seems like he was doing great. Yay for that! Like ttc said did they confirm his a boy? Happy 32 weeks.

Few more Christmas presents purchased last night! Hehe!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, in fact, they gave me a picture of his goods, so he's definitely a HE. :haha:

TTC, yeah, I'm not too worried with the dilation, especially because I figured it might start happening around now anyway, considering that I was 2 and 1/2 cm dilated at 35+6 last time around, so to be a fingertip 4 weeks earlier kind of makes sense. Based on all this, I'm expecting to be 1-1.5cm dilated at my 34 week appointment. We'll see.

My OB wasn't too concerned either. As for the contractions, she just said to watch for any signs that they were changing or getting more painful. In fact, when I told her about the ones I was having last Thursday, she said, "Well, looks like we'll be doing a fetal fibronectin today!" However, DH and I had DTD the night before :blush: which would have made the test come up positive regardless.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy that made me giggle! A boy for sure then! Hehe! It's crazy it really could be soon for you!

Zephyr any signs?

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Lol!!!! Glad they confirmed :) 

So they couldn't do the test? The rules for ffn are so crazy! I had them every week from 25 to 33 it was crazy! But considering after 32-34 weeks they're not as accurate I'd say you'll be fine :) i do hope your baby stays in and doesn't come early. Nicu isn't fun and i don't know how the moms with older kids at home did it. :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I still feel like he'll come a little early, but I don't think (or at least I hope) that he won't need any NICU time. On the ultrasound, the tech said he was practice breathing very well, and the fact that he's already 5lbs right now, gives me hope. :flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

You all are going to be long gone with your adorable little babies before I even find out what im having lol Cant wait to see all the adorable little pictures


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, don't worry, I think I'll be hanging around in this thread long after baby comes for the support! :winkwink:

Okay, question ladies, do any of you know if a "fingertip" dilated means 1cm or .5 cm? I've only ever been checked at 36 weeks before, and by then I was at least 2cm, so I realized that I actually don't know what a "fingertip" means. :haha:


----------



## ttc126

I thought it was less than 1cm. I was a fingertip at 33 weeks then my ob said 1cm at 34...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, that's what I thought, too, but then I was curious and googled it and came up with both answers. :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm feeling a bit excited about everyone meeting there babies!

Xx


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy so glad to hear your scan went well! 

M2c Last night I had lower backache and period like cramps that went down into my thighs for a couple of hours along with tightenings that then vanished. 
Guess my body is just getting ready for the big day! 
I've had labour start with barely any build up and I've had this build up for weeks beforehand also so its hard to say which way it will go.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It's hard not to wonder about aches and pains as you creep towards due date. Wonder what way you'll go Hun! Xx


----------



## zephyr

It is! I know when baby moved off my pubic bone I felt so weird like I was going to go into labour but it didnt happen so I guess it was just my body adjusting to the position change.

I'm not anxious to get baby out yet haha I'm quite nervous about it all and I'm really hoping it happens round the 39-40 week mark to give me more time to get my head round it all but even that is only a week and a few days away omg!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, sounds like your body is definitely getting ready! I had a "practice run" like that with my DS a week before I went into labor, and then another the day before I went into labor. Something tells me you won't be going overdue this time around. :winkwink:

Oh, and here's my 32 week bump. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr are you all ready for your homebirth? Have you any other family coming over to watch the kiddies? Can't believe it's that soon!

Spiffy you look awesome! 

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy you really do look great!

m2c I feel like I need more stuff but I cant really think of anything else, everything is ready and waiting. Except me! Lol i don't feel ready. I get a bit teary just thinking about it. 
We have a sitter lined up hopefully it all goes to plan.

Just prepping the kids now, having little talks with them each day. They seem to be okay with the idea.


----------



## zephyr

I spent a couple of hours timing tightenings today! They were between 5 -7 minutes apart and lasted 30-40 seconds then they all vanished.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr I've been talking to Corban and he watches one born every minute with me so he's seen that. He said he wants me to stay at home rather than go to hospital. I understand at his age he doesn't totally understand though. He might even be asleep or at playgroup. My mum should be coming over so whatever I decide to do or if something happens she will be here.

Got my health visitor appointment on the 30th.... Get babies red book!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oooo I just saw your post! Hope something comes of it for you lovely xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ooo! Zephyr, keep us updated! I'm predicting a 38 week baby for you. :winkwink:

M2C, that's great that you've got Corban so involved. I've watched One Born with Alia before, but I think she only sort of gets it. She always wants to watch the "Labor and Birth" video of BabyCenter's website which is a short animated description of a baby being born, so every time I watch it with her, I try to explain that Asher will be coming out that way, too, once he grows a little bigger.


----------



## zephyr

Not a single twinge over night haha! Midwife appointment is in two days. I just want to see how far baby has engaged cos I cant tell. 

M2c that's really cool he has been watching that and is okay with it! So sweet he wants you at home :)

Spiffy hehe as long as it's after shopping day, I guess it has to happen sooner or later


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy we watch that video too! Haha! Watch a lot of those ones to explain to him what going on. I've explained i might be noisy etc but it's nothing to be scared or worried about. We will see though.

Zephyr hope you get your shopping done then baby can come! Hehehe!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

So exciting Zephyr!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Any baby news zephyr??

X


----------



## zephyr

Haha no I think I'm going to just be really uncomfortable for ages now :(
I woke up with terrible lower back cramps during the night.
I have my midwife appointment tomorrow yay!


----------



## zephyr

The one on the right is from yesterday. I think it is lower, it certaintly feels like it's hanging off me!
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20140921_070523.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cangaroo

Definitely looks lower Zephyr!

I've got a horrible cold and have spent most of the day in bed feeling rubbish. :( Thankfully OH was able to look after DD most of the day. Hope I feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh zephyr hope that's not the case. Yay to midwife!and yes I'd defo say bump looks lower!

Cangaroo boo to feeling icky! Hope your rest helps you feel better.
Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Definitely lower, Zephyr! I think it's only a matter of time. :winkwink:

Cangaroo, I hope you get over your cold quickly! Being sick and heavily pregnant is a nasty combination. :nope:


----------



## Cangaroo

Didn't sleep well and feel just as bad this morning. OH is out all day today! :( :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo hopefully dd let's you rest a bit xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry you didn't sleep well Cangaroo. :( I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Cangaroo

Thanks everyone! I actually am feeling a little better, plus OH got home early and has taken DD out so I can rest. :)


----------



## ttc126

Awww feel better canga!!!! I hope your dd lets you get some rest! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

Friday afternoon i called my ob because i was having awful shooting pains in my cervix area and my lower stomach and back down to my right thigh when i peed. It was awful! Apparently it's a bladder infection :( I had no idea it could get like that without the usual stinging and burning. I've been on macrobid antibiotics now for 3 days. I am supposed to take them for 7 days. I hate taking a medicine While pregnant but i must admit it's already feeling a lot better. 

Tomorrow I've got a blood draw at 7:30. I'm kind of preparing myself for needing a transfusion this week. This is the point in ds pregnancy when i needed one and my numbers have been very similar this time around. I've been so extremely exhausted I just want to feel better. Anyway I'll update when i know something tomorrow!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, sorry you've had to deal with a bladder infection! I had one with DD, and it must not have gotten that bad, because I was never in pain. But I think they just happened to catch it at a routine OB appointment before it was symptomatic. The antibiotics, however, made me feel so nauseous!

I really hope your numbers are better this time around and that you won't need a transfusion so soon. :hugs:

As for me, I just set up the rest of my OB appointments, though I doubt I'll need all of them. Unfortunately, my OB is out of town during my 36th week, so I have an appointment at 34 weeks, and then my next one isn't until about 37 weeks. So I wonder if I'll have this baby while she's out of town. :(


----------



## ttc126

Aww spiffy i hope you don't have baby when your dr is out of town! But honestly i bet you will! That stinks!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo great your feeling better and awesome DH got home early.

Ttc that's rubbish having an infection. Hope it clears up and you feel better soon. Goodluck with your bloods tomorrow! Keep us updated!

Spiffy crazy you may not have many more appointments. I have my 34 week check with the midwife a week tomorrow and the health visitor the next day. Then for my 36 weeks appointment the midwife will come to me talk homebirth! Eek!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Glad you are feeling better Cangaroo. 

Ttc sorry about the infection I hope it clears soon. Good luck with your bloods.

Spiffy I hope you don't have baby while your ob is away!

Well I got my appointment days mixed up somehow, prob cos they are usually on a Monday but this time is apparently Wednesday so im not seeing the midwife today. I have to wait two more days. How annoying!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah zephyr! Bring on Wednesday! So baby watching with you!!!! 38 weeks!!!

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Zephyr!! So exciting :) that bump is lower for sure!!

Spiffy it's so typical that baby will appear at the most inopportune time!! I've booked dd's birthday party for when I'm exactly 37 weeks so he's bound to come then lol!

Canga and ttc I hope you guys both feel a lot better soon :) x

M2C fx for that home birth :) 

As for us.... We have all had a little sniffle this week but are trying to fight it off. Dh and I have been talking names a bit more and he has really been trying to look for the right name. We've short listed Corsten. It's our entire short list at this point lol! It goes with dd's name, our surname and we were thinking Corey is a cute nickname. 
What do you guys think? :)


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC- sorry you have a UTI! Sounds really miserable. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon. Sorry to hear you might need a transfusion, but if you do need one, hopefully you'll feel better soon.

Spiffy- Typical your OB is away at your crucial time! Hope your DS2 hangs on and waits for her return.

All these late appointments are rather exciting! I don't have anything until 36 weeks. I don't think the HV does pre-natal visits here. I haven't heard anything, anyway!


----------



## ttc126

Thanks ladies! 

Zephyr I'm literally checking all hours to see if your baby is on the way :) 

M2c, how exciting to talk about homebirth soon!!!!! I hope everything goes well with your next appt! 

Veronica, i really like Corsten! Never heard it but Corey is a great nickname :) 

What exactly is a health visitor? I read about them and get the general gist, but i am interested to know more :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Health visitors used to all be nurses or midwives who'd done extra training, but now it's possible to train directly to be a health visitor. Their role is to support families with children under the age of 5. They offer support and advice on infant feeding, weaning, potty training, sleep, behavioural issues and mum's mental health. They also do routine child health surveillance visits. Unfortunately, as with all these things, they are very variable in quality, with many seeming still to give very out dated and UN-evidence based advice.

DD has seen a HV 3 times in total. Once at a few weeks old, then we missed the 4 month visit (they'd left a message on the land line we never used!), then at 1 and again at 2.5. She got weighed at a HV clinic when she was little, too, but they only weighed her, never did anything else. People who are struggling more would have a lot more input, and you can always phone for advice if needed.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks! That sounds like a helpful idea wish we had more support for parents in the US...though it sounds like there are kinks in the system like anything else...


----------



## zephyr

Veronica I've never heard of it either but I really like it! 
Sorry about the sniffles :(

Cangaroo that sounds similar to our plunket nurses here. They start visiting baby from 6 weeks when the midwife stops visits. They check for vision hearing weight and growth and give advice on any issues but I agree with their info being a bit off.
With my first daughter at the time I was vegan and had been for years but I was grilled for it and told I had to give her meat. I stopped visits after then. 
I also got flack for not letting my babies cio.
The one I had for my son and twins was excellent though and I was sad when we moved.

nothing exciting happening here. More bhs but nothing painful like that day I had.


----------



## ttc126

Thought this might make you all laugh... :)

https://www.dose.com/lists/3604/35-...=Facebook-231435026494&utm_content=FBPageList


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica happy 33 weeks! I really like corsten! Plus Corey is a Nickname is super cute! Think your onto a winner there!

Ttc I love that link!!!

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and happy 21 weeks ttc! Xx


----------



## zephyr

Lol ttc some of those are cute! It's funny what little ones throw tanties over :p

today I finally finished a winnie the pooh cross stitch that's taken me a few months to do. I'd actually started it while pregnant with the twins so it feels good to finally finish it! I kept telling myself I cant go into labour till its done else id be too busy. Hehe now if I can just kick this cough I'll be ready!

Oh yeah and hubby changed the boy name again! I knew he would! I'm not sold on the new name he wants but im seeing if it grows on me. So I looked at names too and I've changed the girls name. 
I said to him actually maybe we should just wait till the baby is born! I had the same issue with my other team yellow baby, she was a James or a Jasmine but ended up being a Zoe after she was born. I find it hard to imagine a baby with a name without knowing the gender.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr what names are you thinking now?

I really need to get thinking middle names. My DHs grandad was a Geoffrey England so we wanted to use England to carry it on but am unsure. Cooper England what do you ladies think? 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I like Corsten! It's unique, but not so much that no one would be able to pronounce it or spell it, and the nickname is cute too. :flower:

M2C, I think Cooper England works. :) We weren't sure what middle name we were going to use either, but I finally sat my DH down and we decided to use Daryl, since it's my dad's name. So now I'll ask the same question as you, does Asher Daryl sound okay?

Zephyr, I can't believe you're 38 weeks already! What a bummer that you have to wait two extra days for your appointment than you thought, though! I swear, the appointments are the only thing that seems to make the time pass at the end of pregnancy, else it seems to drag on forever! 

TTC, that link was hilarious! My DS just had a little meltdown because he threw of a bottle of lotion over the baby gate and then couldn't get it anymore. :haha:

Well, I had some nice contractions last night before going to sleep, so now my butt and thighs feel sore this morning, so I guess they must have continued through the night for a while as well. Kind of makes me feel like I went horseback riding yesterday. :dohh:


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks guys we are feeling quite positive about Corsten just letting it sink in for a bit :)

Spiffy, could that be why I'm waking up with sore butt and thighs!? Eek I hope not. My uterus also aches in the mornings and I'm sleeping terribly :/


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy Corban has the middle name john as both mine and dhs dad were johns. We lost them both to cancer. I think Asher daryl sounds good. Ouch on the contraction front! Really think it's not gonna be much longer for you! Wonder if bubs will wear his pumpkin outfit!!!!!

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica is your name choice after ferry corsten by any chance? I really like it!

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, it could be! When I told my OB last week that I was waking up with a sore butt and thighs after having contractions at night, she seemed to think that was totally normal. And I always get my worst contractions at night.

M2C, I think I'll die of shock if I'm still pregnant on Halloween. ;) (Although every time I say that, I worry that I'm jinxing myself and I'll go overdue! :haha:)


----------



## VJean

Canga, Veronicaco and TTC, I hope you ladies are starting to feel better!

Zypher....I am so nervous for you! haha! That stinks your appointment days are messed up. Will they check you on Wed to see if you are dilating at all?

I'm loving all the baby name choices floating around! I like Corsten...not common at all, and not too out there!

My next appointment is this Friday. It should just be a standard visit, weight, etc, but I know they also plan to do the GBS swab...I am thinking of asking my OB to check and see if I am dilating yet at all, as I have a ton of contractions. I also need to schedule my growth scan and the rest of my OB appointments...once a week until baby comes! 

I can't believe how close we all are to seeing our babies! I think I am in complete denial though.... My MIL is coming to stay when I deliver, but she lives in Idaho. We should be induced around the 23rd, so that is when she is planning on coming. I have not even given it a second thought that I could possibly go into labor before my induction date. I should probably come up with a backup plan for my DD. I seriously have no idea what I would do....but luckily I have a few more weeks to work out the details. :haha:

Hope everyone is enjoying their Monday!


----------



## ttc126

M2c, i really like the name Cooper England! Very distinguished sounding! What is your middle name choice for Iya? 

Asher Daryl sounds nice spiffy! Plus it's so sweet it's after your dad! Boy, it really sounds like things are ramping up for you! I bet you're going to definitely use that pumpkin outfit :)

Hi VJean :) How can it already be so close to baby time!!!! I'm sorry if I'm just ignorant, but why will they induce you? 

So my blood has seemingly stabilized! It's great as i was hoping to be 24 weeks for transfusion, but at the same time I am stuck at this low level. It's not going up at all even though I'm taking iron, folic acid, and eating healthy. It's not low enough to get blood, but low enough that i feel so exhausted and like crap! Lol!!!! I just gotta take it day by day.

I'm finding myself very emotional today. My dh works in law enforcement. He's been working so much overtime and I have been pretty much on my own 24/7 (well he comes home to sleep) for the last few weeks. There is literally not one night a week he's home so forget about dates or time together. It's extremely frustrating because i never know his schedule from one day to the next. Well he told me his supposed court schedule for this week and after looking at it i asked if we could go to lunch today. He said sure and I was really looking forward to it.

He was supposed to have court this morning. Well we rushed around after my appointment to make sure he got there and then i went on some errands. Well i get home and he's still dressed for court. I said "oh aren't you ready to go?" And he said "didn't you get my text?" I didn't get anything so he told me his court was actually early afternoon. So our plans have to once again be cancelled. Then i was getting upset and so he got mad and said "well i texted you!" And i showed him i didn't get one. He looked again and had sent a text to his boss. Now he's acting like i have no right to ever express disappointment because "he doesn't control his schedule".... well no, but I'm sick of the department always controlling mine! Ugh! So now I'm sitting here crying. It's stupid but whatever!


----------



## Veronicaco

Yes inspired by Ferry Corsten, saw him in Ibiza on our honeymoon :)

Spiffy - I hope your contractions ease, a halloween baby is pretty cool though ;) 

Ttc sorry your hubby is not being very supportive at the mo :(it's crap when their work affects our lives so much. Dh got called out at 1am and was out til 5am, woke dd on the way out and by the time I got her settled again I was wide awake. Been feeling exhausted today! Just get as much rest as you can xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm sorry you're feeling so bad right now! :( I feel the same way about my DH's work. They put so much pressure on him that he constantly feel like he has to work more or else they might fire him. And then when I complain about us not having enough time together, he gets even more stressed because he constantly feels like he's either letting me down or his bosses (he has three different bosses, which is part of the problem, because they all assign him different things without talking to each other and then they each expect their project finished first. :growlmad:). Ugh! Makes me mad just thinking about it!

I hope your DH gets some time off so you can be together. Having that time is so important to a relationship (and to a pregnant woman's sanity). :hugs:

Veronicaco, my DH had to get up for work at 4am this morning and woke up my DS, and then just as I got him back to sleep, my DD woke up, so I lost a good hour of sleep between all that. So hard not to get upset with DH when stuff like that happens, though I try to remind myself it wasn't intentional.


----------



## Cangaroo

I really like carrying on family traditions with middle names, so Darryl and England sound like good choices. DD is still set on Ruby. I've come around to the idea, but DH still isn't sure. If we go with Ruby, we'd probably add it on to the beginning of the name we were planning on, so it would be Ruby Suzanna Christine. Suzanna and Christine honour the two branches of our families not in DD1's name, so it seems right to keep both.

Yay to your Hb being stable, TTC, but sorry that means you won't get the quick fix of a transfusion to make you feel better. Hope the iron tablets start to help a little more. Lots of steak, spinach and OJ?

Our cot mattress finally arrived today after some confusion over the delivery. It's a perfect fit and makes our cot into a co-sleeper withoit the need to drill any holes! However, I did end up with 2 custom-sized mattresses, 4 mattress protectors and 6 fitted sheets due to the confusion- any suggestions as to what to do with the extras?!

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0125.jpg

Oh, and I know it's not ideal to have the cot by the radiator. I'll make sure it's switched off all winter!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, lovely cot! I'm glad the confusion got cleared up. As for the extras, do you know anyone nearby that might need them?

I like the name you're working with, too. I think I'd end up calling her Ruby-Sue as a nickname. :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

Yeah I'm not cross with DH, he volunteers for the lifeboat crew and is on call 24/7/365. The pager is really loud when it goes and usually wakes me first he then has to leave in a big hurry so there's not much time for quiet lol. Last night they had to go and collect a man who had sadly passed away:( he then had to get up and go to work as normal so it can be tough from time to time. Its just hard when we are both so tired. X


----------



## Cangaroo

The mattress was custom made for our cot and is extra wide to make it cover the gap between our bed and the cot for safe co-sleeping so wouldn't fit any other cot. It would be completely the wrong size for anyone else's cot!

TTC- it's so rubbish when OH is out all the time. It may be his job, but it's hard on you when you never get any down time together. Is it likely this busy period will settle soon? I hope you manage to get some time together soon. My OH has a hobby which keeps him very busy. He's up super early most mornings training, and often has weekend committments too. It gets so frustrating sometimes!


----------



## zephyr

Oh what?! I replied to everyone and it was long and I accidently hit the wrong thing and it all vanished gaaah!

m2c those names sound great together, ive never heard of England being used before but I like it!

spiffy I think your names sound good together too. Sorry you are feeling sore today.

vjean I have never been routinely checked before, even during labour I found midwives here to be quite hands off. The two times I was checked was to see if my waters had broken with the twins and also during their induction and for a stretch and sweep for going a week over with my son so I dont think she will check. I am curious tho!

ttc sorry you are feeling bad today I hope he can get some time off soon. 

Cangaroo love your names too! And yay for the cot mattress. Is that just a standard cot without the side? Such a good idea I wish I had thought of doing something like that.

Well the most recent names are Arthur and Abigail.
hubby doesnt like Annabelle anymore :(
Dont even ask where he got Arthur from lol but he loves it and says its not something you hear of, im still thinking on it.
It feels weird cycling through so many names which is why I said we should wait.
Also our tastes are very different so its hard finding names we are both okay with.
We havnt even thought about middle names lol!

on the upside people who have asked what the names are will get a shock cos we are now 2 or 3 names ahead of what we have told people :p


----------



## Cangaroo

Zephyr- it's so annoying when posts disappear like that! I live Arthur, Abigail and Annabelle. I think you're right to wait for his/her arrival and see. You have some ideas, but you may well end up going with something completely different!

Yep, it's just a normal cot with the side off pushed right up to our bed with a mattress wide enough to fill the whole space. We've never used the cot with all the sides- we set it up like this from when DD was about 7 months old. I actually lost the fixings for the 4th side some time ago! You're supposed to fix the beds firmly together, but we haven't needed to as we've moved our bed so the cot is wedged in tightly and can't move. We've really lucky in that the mattresses are the same height without us having to drill extra holes in the cot to move the base to make them level.


----------



## zephyr

That is really cool! I seriously wish I had thought of that with the twins, we would of had more room for ourselves.

my belly is lower again believe it or not! Im not sure how much lower it can go.
if I am feeling babies shoulders just above my pubic bone I can assume that the head must be engaged does anyone know?
I just want to see my midwife and find out!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm surprised you can make out the baby's shoulders! Most of the time I just feel all the bumps and lumps and have no idea what I'm feeling. :dohh: But yes, I definitely think your little one is engaged! :thumbup:

And I have to ask, are you and your DH set on an "A" name? I'm just noticing a trend with Asher, Arthur, Abigail, and Annabelle... ;)


----------



## zephyr

Yes hehe im not sure if we mentioned it but we would prefer an A name. Theres not many we like tho!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc hugs for you my lovely. It's hardwork when oh are out working all the time. I've said from November he has to decline work as I'll be a tired out whale by then! Hehe!

Zephyr we kinda sway towards boys names with a C! I think the names are all good. I wonder what you'll go with? Or if you'll go with something totally different once bubs is here. Come on baby!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo loving the cot set up! I'm itching to get ours out of the loft along with the carseat xx


----------



## zephyr

I really couldn't say, I guess I'll have to meet baby first :p

I slept solid last night. Asleep at 11pm woke once to Max moving round and woke at 5am. I didn't even wake to pee!
normally max wakes me a number of times and im up and down peeing so im feeling pretty good right now. 
I forgot what sleep feels like :p
Hubby took the twins at 5 to let me get a couple more hours but I can't get back to sleep now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, so glad you got some great sleep last night! I know there was a thread in third tri the other day about someone wondering if there was such a thing as "the calm before the storm" because she was able to sleep really well for the first time in forever and was wondering if that meant her body was preparing for labor. I guess if you go into labor in the next few days, we'll know if it's true or not! :winkwink:


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad you got a good sleep last night Zephyr! Makes such a difference. I'm also usually up at least once to DD and once or twice to wee, but last night we all slept through!

M2C- I want to get the car seat all ready too! I got it down from the attic a couple of months ago, but my friend is borrowing it for her 1 year old who had grown out of their Maxi Cosi in length but wasn't quite at the weight limit for the next stage seat. We have a Graco which is bigger so is better for them for now. I can't wait to set it back up with the newborn insert and the straps on tiny!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm glad you had some good sleep last night as well! Tonight is DH's shift with my DS, so I should get some better sleep (though the hip pain wakes me up off and on throughout the night.)

Our carseat is just sitting in my DS's room for right now, since we only took DS out of it about a month ago! So it's not _that_ exciting to see it again. :haha: Though I do have to go find the newborn insert...


----------



## zephyr

I managed to drift off again for another hour. Wow I feel amazing!

Glad to hear you got some sleep last night too cangaroo.

spiffy hope you get a good night sleep tonight :) ive heard about that too and was wondering the same, I guess we will find out hehe
my midwife is here in 4 hours, I cant wait.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ooooo zephyr! Keep us updated!

I found the newborn insert for the carseat on the clothes box just need to get the car seat down! Wanna give it a wash! Eek!

Love all the good night sleeps! I've had a few better nights but still wake a fair bit! Just getting ready for those night feeds! 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr you'll soon be in single digits!!!!!!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

It's so exciting how close we're all getting! Do you all have clothes washed and ready to go? We had a fair amount from DD, but we also had a lot loaned to us for her which haven't come back to us, plus most of the clothes were summery. I've therefore picked a few warmer bits up in sales and on eBay plus lots of long sleeved vests and tights to go under the summer dresses!


----------



## zephyr

My appointment was okay. Im fine and baby is doing well.
she confirmed baby has 'backed off the pubic bone' but hasnt engaged. I was surprised as that's not what I was feeling yesterday lol!

Some really stink news though she has to go away in two days till next Friday which is 2 days before my due date which means I will have two complete strangers deliver if I go in the next week so baby has to stay put now! 
I'm quite stressed about it tbh, I was okay with a home birth because it was her but if it's someone I don't know?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm sorry to hear that your midwife is going out of town! Why do they pick the worst times to leave? As I mentioned earlier, my OB is out of town for a week, too. 

Well, I now rescind all labor dust I was sending! I hope baby sits tight until she gets back so you can have your relaxing homebirth and not be stressed about having strangers attend to you. :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Thanks Spiffy. It is stressful when they do this! I remember you saying yours is away too :( 
bad timing I guess but they c ould of done it when someone else was due lol

oh and the backup midwife who I meet next week who would deliver while mine is away well shes going away next friday for a week so if im still pregnant that week I wont meet the backup till during labour.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr that's not good. I may not have my midwife as it all depends on whose free. Both of my midwives that delivered my babies were lovely so I'm hoping I'll be third time lucky. Hopefully baby hangs in tight until your midwife comes back so your more comfortable with your homebirth! I'm excited to hear your story.... Hopefully give me a little confidence boost!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Zephyr, that's rubbish! We almost never know the MWs/Drs who care for us during labour, but it would be so much better if it were someone you'd built up a relationship. I'm sure whenever it happens whoever attemds will be lovely.


----------



## zephyr

Here you pick a midwife early on and they look after you for the pregnancy, birth and 6 weeks afterwards. So building that relationship is good. When I had the twins with ob care I had no idea who I was seeing or who was delivering and although they were all wonderful I preferred the one on one care. 

I'm sure what will be, will be. I'm feeling less stressed about it now that I've realised theres actually nothing I can do about it haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

33 week bumpy x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

For me, it's a mix of the two systems. We get an OB that we have the whole pregnancy and 6 weeks after, so the one-on-one care is really nice. When it comes to delivery, though, it just depends on which OB is on call. So I'm whining about my OB being out of town, but she may not even be able to deliver my baby even if she wasn't out of town. It's a just a _guarantee_ that she won't if she gone! But the OB that delivered my DS was great, and I'd actually met with her once before during an appointment while my OB was gone, so it worked out fine. :flower:

M2C, looking great! I guess I'd have to go compare to the last bump shot, but you seem to look a lot bigger this time! My DH looked at my tummy when I took my shirt off last night and was like, "Whoa! Your stomach looks huge all of the sudden! Does it hurt?" :haha: So I guess our bubs must be going through a growth spurt right now. :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think bump is bigger this week more so than the last. Bubs is definately running out of room cause some movements are pretty painful!

This bubs of mine has the hick ups loads! Corban did too so it's making me think this yellow bump could turn blue??? That and because Corban refers to baby as a boy! What are your bets ladies?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

While I was reading your post, I actually had to remind myself that you were Team Yellow, because I was thinking you were having a boy, for some reason. So I guess that's my bet! :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Everyone says boy! The morning sickness made me think girl but a few things make me say boy. I think I'd be more shocked if it was a girl xx


----------



## ttc126

M2c, I'm going to say boy too!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I apologize in advance for this weird TMI moment: :haha:

So since I've been getting uncomfortable contractions almost every night for the past several days, I decided I wanted to check my cervix and see if I was continuing to dilate. I had only ever before felt just inside the cervix, but never to the inner opening (because it was closed), and I have to say, it was pretty empowering to be able to do it for myself! Maybe that sounds weird, but I like knowing what's going on in my body. So I'm pretty sure I'm 1cm dilated now, because I could only fit one finger in, but had a little wiggle room, so I think that put's me past a "fingertip" dilated, but I definitely couldn't get two fingers in, so I know I'm less than 2cm. I was also able to feel baby's head through the amniotic sac. Pretty weird and cool at the same time!


----------



## Cangaroo

I think boy M2C!

DD had hiccups all the time while I was pregnant with her. So far this time, I still haven't felt hiccups once! It's really surprising since DD had them so often.

I've just booked for DD, MIL and DH to go see to the Nutcracker Suite at New Year for DD and MIL's Christmas presents. I really wish I could go too, but I think with a 4-6 week old exclusively breastfed baby it would be rather unrealistic! DD loves her ballet classes and spent the morning watching videos of ballet on You Tube so I think she'll live it.


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, that actually sounds cool! But terrifying too! Lol!!!! I wish i could be more empowered about learning about my own body, but somehow it's just ingrained to"leave it to the professionals".... I'm glad though that you had a cool moment and maybe toward the end I'll be brave too :)

Canga, how exciting!!!! What a wonderful gift! That's so cute your dd does ballet! You should look up Juliet Doherty on YouTube. I danced with her sister years ago :) Your dd would love her performances :)

My uterus is officially acting up! Now we're both irritable! Lol!!!! But seriously contractions all evening now my hips and tail bone are killing me!!!! 

I also wanted to say thanks for everyone's sweet and supportive comments the other day. It's really nice to know that so many of you know how i feel. I wish all our OHs could be home more : hugs: Things are better with us and its so weird but with him actually off working another busy week, i seem to get on better than when he's here...lol.


----------



## zephyr

M2c I'm going to say girl :p 

spiffy wow that would be so weird to feel and kinda cool!
Im always too scared to go near the middle of the cervix but have occasionally felt the side of it to see if it has changed position or thickness. 

Cangaroo that is really cool! Im sure she will love it :)

Ttc sorry you are getting contractions but im glad to hear things are better with dh :)

I had a freaky afternoon. I went for a wee and as I stood up the baby started wiggling its head a whole lot which hurt!! It felt like it was pinching my bladder and was enough to double me over so I got down on all fours which relieved the pain and stood up again and all was fine.
Then about 5 minutes later the baby started doing it again! So I had to go down on all fours again to stop it which it did. 
I decided to sit and rest and the baby kept moving heaps like it was trying really hard to change position THEN I started getting contractions that seemed to happen one after the other so I started timing and for about 40 minutes I got 2-3 minute apart contractions that lasted about 40-60 seconds. They were uncomfortable but not enough for me to want to ring anyone. 
then it all went away, babys back is now on my right side instead of my left and it is moving like normal again.
what the??


----------



## ttc126

Yikes Zephyr! Sounds extremely painful :( You poor thing! Do you think baby tried to engage maybe? Or just a little warm up to the big day? Ouch! My pelvis has sympathy pains for you after reading that!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies. I told my DH that I checked and he got all weirded out and told me I should stop, but I told him I won't check again until I'm 35 weeks, since my OB will be checking me at 34 weeks anyway.

Cangaroo, that's a lovely gift. I'm sure your DD will have a great time. :flower:

Zephyr, that sounds really bizarre! I wonder if baby got him/herself into a weird position and was uncomfortable and thus all the crazy movements and the contractions. Either way, I'm glad everything has settled back down and that you're not in pain anymore. :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

After I got down the second time the really sore bladder pinching pain had stopped so I wasnt too worried but yes I think these contractions coincide with baby shifting round.
Ive had more later this afternoon and evening but nothing regular.

I'll be fed up of this in a week if it keeps up lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, welcome to MY world! Stupid contractions that don't go anywhere. :dohh: But hey, congrats on hitting the single digits! :)

Speaking of contractions though, I meant to say sorry, TTC, that your uterus is going crazy again, too. :hugs: I was right about 22 weeks (so not far from where you are) when it really started acting up for me, too.

Also, what the heck is a durian fruit? I've never heard of it before! :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo isn't it strange! Indigo would have occasional hiccups but this bub and Corban had them all the time! At least a few times a day! Also what a lovely gift!

Zephyr wonder what's going on? Maybe cause baby shifted. Hopefully it all settles and nothing more happens until baby is actually on the way.

Spiffy go you for knowing what your looking for. I wouldn't have a clue as to what I'm feeling. Pretty cool you poked bubs head! Happy 33 weeks my dear!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Durian fruit is common in Asia and smells dreadful, so much so that they ban it from many establishments!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica I was confused at your post then I noticed your ticker! Haha xx


----------



## zephyr

Ya im a bit fed up of them, I got them early with the twins but I expected that! I don't know how you ladies do this so early on. I remember panicking every time cos I wasnt even close to term when I got them.

Got woken up to a few sore crampy ones this morning in the space of half an hour then nothing. 
Hopefully it just means it is less work on the actual day :p


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I guess you didn't notice in my post that I asked what a durian fruit was. ;)

Veronicaco, that's really interesting! My baby is the size of a stinky fruit! :haha:

Zephyr, I got to 4cm dilated before labor even started in both of my pregnancies, thanks to those "warm up" contractions, which made my actual labor way easier! Here's to hoping it's doing the same for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy no I didn't! Sorry!

I think I've been lucky that I've not had Braxton hicks or any contractions until I've gone into labour. Some say your third messes about so maybe this time I'll get contractions before labour!? Who knows!

I'm getting excited that we will start getting baby news! Eek!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I've had a fair amount of Braxton Hicks in both pregnancies. Nothing painful, though, and last time they definitely didn't lead to a quick/easy labour!

DD napped in the buggy on the school run with the childminder today so took ages to go to sleep tonight. That was the last thing I needed after a long, busy day at work! 6 more weeks of work after tomorrow. :sleep:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy 32 weeks, Cangaroo! Hopefully your last 6 weeks of work go by fast! :flower:

So today I've definitely been having a lot more discharge than normal. Trying really hard to resist the temptation to check my cervix again and see if something somehow changed in the last 24 hours. :dohh: I'm way too curious for my own good!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how has everyone been? 
Is everyone as impatient as me at this point? lol 
My friend who was 35 weeks weeks had her baby today lol im a little bit jealous


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey Jess! How's your friend's baby doing? Any NICU time?

As for me, I feel like I've done 100 sit-ups today. My stomach is so sore! I guess baby has been kicking me a little roughly today.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, it's not just sore from kicks. All evening I've felt a tight pressure in my lower stomach, like a constant contraction, but only affecting the lower half of my uterus. It must be baby in a really weird position, because I've never experienced this in any of my pregnancies before. Has anyone else? Zephyr, I know your baby was sitting on your pubic bone for quite a while, did that feel like what I'm describing, or was it just pain?


----------



## zephyr

Naww it didnt feel like that mine was a bone crunching kinda pain down below and no higher than the pubic bone. 

I hope its just baby sitting in a weird position!


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, that sounds like an IU thing. Lots of women report having tightening that feels like a constant contraction in either the whole uterus or even just part...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. I've just never experienced that before, so it was a little weird! Thankfully the feeling is gone this morning and everything feels back to normal.


----------



## zephyr

Glad to hear it's back to normal again :)

So I spent another evening timing contractions. These ones were very uncomfortable in my back and my whole stomach over a minute long 6 minutes apart, then after about 15 of them they went to 8 minutes then to 11 minutes then nothing. 

39 weeks tomorrow so thankfully its 3 weeks max of this to go. I was thinking about it and i've decided to go for a walk in the evenings from tomorrow onwards down our hill and back up again. 
The fear of being in hospital getting induced again is so much greater than the fear of having a small chance of having someone I don't know deliver at home so im not sitting tight and wishing labour away till my midwife is back. I'd rather feel like I tried at least if I do wind up having to go in and it's only a walk lol what could possibly happen?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy glad things have calmed down. Have you checked your cervix again?

Zephyr how annoying! I reckon a walk won't do any harm! May just help things along a bit. I can understand your reasonings! Hopefully baby decides to make an apperance rather than teasing. 39 weeks! Crumbs!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad everything is back to normal Spiffy! Sorry your body is teasing you, Zephyr. 

I'd love a quiet weekend but we've got loads planned and I have loads of work to do from home, too. :(


----------



## zephyr

I walk a bit normally but this hill we live on is quite the hike. I limit it to once a week as I do tend to get contractions going up or down. 
We get a lot of runners and walkers up it daily as its perfect for keeping you fit!
In saying that tho my neighbour walked it every day in the last week trying to bring on labour and she went the full 42 weeks so who knows! Maybe I'll sleep better at least :p

Cangaroo those busy weekends are annoying! I hope you manage to find some down time :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well you can only hope the hill walking does some good! Fingers crossed..... If not you'll be super fit! Hehe!

Cangaroo make sure you get a rest!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, good to know! I will now be sending you labor dust again! I hope that baby gets a move on! I know people say that going up and down stairs is supposed to help, so I can only imagine that going up and down a hill should be just as effective. Happy 39 weeks! :flower:

Cangraoo, I hope you get a chance to rest this weekend. :hugs:

Yes, I caved and checked my cervix again yesterday. :blush: It's hard to be sure, because I really have no way of recording how it felt one day versus another, but I think it's slightly more dilated than it was the last time, because I feel like I could almost get two fingers all the way through (though I didn't try, because I'm definitely not trying to stretch things at this point!). The nice thing is, I know I'm being more gentle with my checks than my OB is, because there's no discomfort at all when I do it, versus a little when she does it. A midwife on a site I was reading put it this way: someone else can stick their finger up your nose and cause a lot more pain than you would if you did it yourself. :haha:

Anyway, if I'm right, and it is a little more dilated, then I think I can conclude that the times when I get the pain in my pelvis during contractions is what's dilating me, because I had another stretch of those contractions on Thursday, between the two checks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy do you think you may go a little earlier with this one? 

Zephyr happy 39 weeks!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, I'm starting to think so. The fact that I was a fingertip dilated at 32 weeks wasn't too concerning, but the fact that I've progressed to 1-2cm in just a week and a half makes me worry a little. I'm anxious to have my 34 week appointment (this Wednesday) now so I can see what my OB predicts, and also so I can see how far dilated she says I am, since I know mine is only a best guess. Regardless, though, she told me in my last pregnancy that they won't try to stop labor once I hit 34 weeks, so when it happens, it happens!


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy 34 weeks?! Wow over here when I had the twins they said they will try stop it up until 36 weeks. 
I hope your baby stays put and you get close to term, its only a few more weeks away :)

Things have been very quiet for me, im feeling quite impatient now and time is dragging. Thankfully my son's birthday is not this Friday but next so I will be spending the next week planning his special day.


----------



## Cangaroo

People walk around at 2-3cm dilated for weeks sometimes. It's so hard to predict! I hope it's at least a few more weeks for you, but if it happens sooner I'm sure all will be well. :)

I did get some rest today, but only because I did no work! Oops


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I hope this next week flies by for you! And yeah, I thought it was odd that they won't try to hold off labor past 34 weeks, too.

Cangaroo, I'm glad you got some rest after all. Work is overrated anyhow. :winkwink:

I know some people walk around dilated for a long time, but that hasn't been the case for me so far. With my DD, I was 2cm at 36 weeks, 3cm at 37 weeks, 4cm at 38 weeks and went into labor the day of that check. With DS, I was 2.5cm at the end of 35 weeks, and 3.5cm at the end of 36 weeks and then went into labor the day of that check. So my trend has been to dilate a cm a week and go into labor around 4cm. Of course every pregnancy is different, but it's enough to have me preparing for the possibility of a baby in the next 3 weeks. And if that's not the case, then all the better. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy I really really hope your baby stays in... at the very least I hope they give you steroids for baby's lungs if you're dilating so fast! The nicu is so not fun at all and i can imagine it'd be awful trying to balance seeing new baby and still seeing your kids at home. Plus it's the worst recovery having to trapse to the hospital for feeds or meetings with drs all day and night and freaking out when the phone rings at 2am because they need permission to insert an IV or feeding tube.I'd strongly encourage you to pay close attention to your contractions and seriously take it easy or have them stopped instead of chalking it all up to IU. Every day baby is in is two less nicu days :) I hope your little one stays in for just 4 more weeks :hugs:

Canga, I am glad you got some rest even if it was at the expense of work! Lol!!!! :) Those days are much needed!

Well i had to go into triage tonight. I have been having contractions and they said i shouldn't assume everything is fine like last time and they asked me to come get checked. I was also having sharp back pain on one side that i didn't know what it was! Turns out my cervix is just fine and i have instructions only to worry with contractions if they hurt, wakeme from sleep, or i have odd discharge or blood. The back pain is saccralitis (sp????). Lots of inflammationbetween my hip and spine. It should be ok with ice and pain relievers so I'm not worried now :)

Hope everyone else is ok!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy at least you don't have to wait long for your 34 week appointment. Be good to get her view on things. Hopefully bubba stays put a few weeks longer so you avoid a nicu stay. I was a stretchy 2cm with both my sweeps (one at 40+4 & 40+8).

Zephyr hopefully bubs turns up soon so your not left guessing at these contractions. Like you say at least you have a party to plan to slightly distract from the waiting. 

Ttc sorry to hear about your trip to triage but great news it's nothing of to much concern even though I'm sure your uncomfortable! Hopefully the ice etc will help relieve that for you. How's bump coming along???

Cangaroo glad to hear you got some rest! Even if work didn't get done! Hehe!

I have my 34 week midwife appointment tomorrow and health visitor Tuesday! Not much to report here really! Just baby doesn't stop dancing and constantly has the hiccups! Hehe! Just trying to remain patient with getting the crib and car seat out! Gonna try hold out to 36 weeks!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Ttc sorry about your trip into triage glad to hear that everything is okay! Hope the ice and pain relief works for your back.

m2c I agree lol it really sucks having them and knowing I could go into labour at any time but nothing happens. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. 

I'm still in one piece lol I'm just feeling so tired and sore now.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks zephyr! Im excited because the next one will be about a homebirth! I so hope I feel confident enough to stay at home when labour hits!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

I spent many hours catching up on work today and felt pretty awful by the end! OH took DD swimming to give me quiet for work. Phew! Feeling good that it's done, but ugh it was hard work!

Good luck with your appointment M2C! I'd definitely have a home birth if I'd had a normal delivery last time, and will stay home as long as possible this time.

Sorry you're so uncomfortable Zephyr. :hugs: Not long now, whatever happens!


----------



## zephyr

M2c how exciting! I'm sure you'll know when the time comes whether you feel comfortable with it or not. 
I'm still finding the giving birth part at home weird to get my head around mostly because I have no idea where to do it if it winds up not being in the pool :p

Cangaroo sorry about the work catch up and feeling awful afterwards. Hope you got some rest.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, TTC. I really hope we can avoid the NICU, too. If I'm dilated to 2cm at my appointment this Wednesday, I'm going to ask her if I can schedule a 35 week appointment, since she's gone my 36th week, so I wouldn't be seeing her until 37 weeks. I'll also ask her what she wants me to do as far as limited activity, etc. Thankfully, this baby is already a decent weight, and they saw him practice breathing at the 32 week ultrasound, which gives me hope that if he shows up a little early, he should do pretty well. 

I'm sorry to hear about your trip to triage! I'm glad that the contractions we only IU contractions, but I'm sorry to hear about your back pain. That sounds awful! :(

M2C, I hope you feel confident about your homebirth when the time comes and that you have a great experience. It will be nice for you to have Zephyr go first so you can hopefully be encouraged by her experience. :flower:

Cangaroo, don't wear yourself out! :hugs:


----------



## Cangaroo

Had a restful evening and feeling a little better. I don't work Mondays, so thankfully can have a quiet ish day tomorrow.

Good plan about requesting a 35 week appointment, Spiffy. When's your appointment this week?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm glad you have a day off tomorrow to look forward too. :flower: My appointment is this Wednesday.


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls! :hi: how is everyone? 
Not too long now for some/most of us! These next 4 weeks will fly by and the labor stories will soon begin! :)

you girls that are dealing with the contractions I totally can relate. 
I almost went to the hospital last night due to contractions every 10 minutes. I had a very busy day and was on my feet a lot. I decided to just go to sleep and hope that they went away....which they did.
Now it just seems that every time I get up and start doing things I start having contractions :( guess im just going to have to take it easy from here on out.....easier said than done lol 
I have an appointment on Oct 1st so im going to talk to my obgyn and see what he has to say

Glad to hear that no one has experienced the "real thing" yet as these babies need a few more weeks with mommy, just to be on the safe side :) 

So who all has their hospital bag packed??? 
I do not but I did take out all the newborn cloths and wash sort them :) so I kinda feel prepared lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr I think it depends on the time of day where I would labour. At night I would go downstairs and probably use the sofa and during the day is be upstairs. I'm hoping it's swift like indies labour so it's done! I so look forward you reading your story.


Spiffy good idea about a 35 week appointment. Like you say at least you know bubs is a good weight and you've seen him practise breathing so hopefully he would be ok still hang on a little longer bubba Asher!

Jess are you having a section? Do you have a date? No bag packed for me. I'm going to put things in babies crib that I may need for a hospital transfer or I change my mind about home birth when labour begins.

Cangaroo good you have Mondays off. Nice to be able to relax a little! 

Has anyone done there birth plan? Or filled out preferences in there notes?

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

M2c We just got a new couch recently so im funny about birthing near that lol!

I havnt even packed a transfer bag :/ eek. I started to and never finished it. Our baby stuff for after birth is sitting in the hammock ready for baby and I have a tub full of tarps and towels sitting in our lounge. 

I'm feeling very crampy in my lower back and have had some very light spotting. Could still be a while away but im hoping this means baby will arrive by the time I'm due :p
I feel a bit better knowing all these contractions have been doing something at least.


----------



## Cangaroo

I haven't packed a hospital bag, but I know pretty much where everything I need is.

Fingers crossed Zephyr!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Our sofa is fairly new aswell! I was just thinking I'd cover it with shower curtains and towels? I gave birth to indie on all fours so thought id be on the floor and lean on the sofa?! Dunno?! Those signs sound promising! Hopefully there the lead up to the big day. Hopefully you won't need a transfer bag anyway xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

34+1 bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Looking super!! Happy 34 weeks for yesterday! Amazing xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy 34 weeks Veronicaco! You look fabulous! :flower:

Jess, sounds to me like you've developed an Irritable Uterus as well. The fact that you get a contraction whenever you stand up or do anything is a big red flag. Mine is so testy at this point that I sometimes get a contraction just from DH rolling over in bed. :dohh: If it is just IU, then chances are you'll be fine, but the fact that you've had previous C-sections and are planning another might be cause for concern, because you don't want your uterus to be put under too much stress. I think I'd probably call and ask your doctor what they suggest rather than wait until the 10th, just for the peace of mind. :hugs:

Zephyr and M2C, I can't wait to hear how you home births go. I hope it works out the way you want it to and you don't ruin your new couches. :winkwink:

As for me, my uterus has actually been very nice to me the last two days. I've noticed much fewer contractions. I wonder why. My DH was joking that it was the "calm before the storm". Whatever the reason, I'm enjoying the break. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad to hear your contractions have settled a little, Spiffy. Fingers crossed they'll stay that way for a few more weeks!

I've heard shower curtains are a great idea for home births. Cover everything up!

I've felt rubbish again today and have been vomiting for the first time this pregnancy. :( I'm pretty sure it's a virus so have called in sick from work tomorrow. DD will still go to the childminder, so I intend to sleep most of the day! 

Also, the midwives' strike that's just been announced is on the same day as my next appointment, so I'll probably have to delay my appointment even longer. It will probably be a whole week later as they only do Monday appointments in my surgery. Typical the first strike they've ever done is a day I have an appointment! Thankfully, the strikes are only affecting clinics, not labour wards or emergency care, so it won't be putting anyone at risk. It's just a minor annoyance!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy hope your uterus gives you a bit more rest!! Hope it's not quite the calm before the storm just yet!

Cangaroo sorry to hear you've been sick! Be good to get some much needed rest tomorrow then.

So had my midwife appointment and I have to have to go back in 2 weeks to have my blood drawn. She said ideally for homebirth they like it at 10.5 as your more likely to bleed after with it less than that. She said if it's lower it's my choice at the end of the day. I'm not sure how I feel. The bleeding with the molar was horrible so I guess we will see what my bloods say. Hmmmm! Anyway all else is fine and dandy which is good news! 

Xx


----------



## zephyr

M2c I never thought of giving birth like that lol crazy huh but makes sense! 
I gave birth to all my babies semi reclined in a hospital bed so this is all a bit weird and new to me.
Good luck with your blood test results, I hope your levels have picked up!

Spiffy I'm glad to hear your contractions are giving you a break! 

Cangaroo how annoying about the strike! Hope you are feeling better soon. 

Im vomiting too! I woke up and felt so sick this morning. I feel a bit better now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No vomiting here, but I've been getting random waves of nausea. I think in my case it's due to the horrible acid reflux I've been having. Zephyr and Cangaroo, I hope you two feel better soon! :hugs:

M2C, are your levels under 10.5 right now? Either way, I hope they're nice and high by your next blood draw. I'm glad that the rest of your appointment went well. :flower:

Well, I think I figured out why my contractions settled down a bit the last two days. My DH had Friday off work, so I had three days in a row of him helping me with the kids, namely carrying DS for me and going up and down the stairs when I needed something. Now that I'm back on my own today, my uterus is starting to get feisty again. :haha::dohh:


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh no Zephyr! Sorry you feel dreadful too! Hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## zephyr

Ick I feel so gross. It's after 2pm and I've only been able to stomach eggs for breakfast and a hot chocolate with an orange :( just the thought of food makes me want to puke.


----------



## luvymom

Zephyr, sorry you're feeling so gross. But it sure sounds like your baby will be here soon! And don't worry about the home birth. Everything will be fine. My mom, all of my sisters and sisters in laws do home births. I'm the only one that does hospital and that's mainly because I want the epidural. And my first baby was a scary experience even in the hospital so I just feel better in a hospital setting. Anyway, they've had lots of babies at home just fine. One sister had a c section with her first, second vbac at hospital and her other 5 at home.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I sure hope the nausea and vomiting is a sign of impending labor for you! If not, then I really hope it just goes away. :hugs:

Luvymom, it's good to hear from you! How have you been feeling?


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy I think your right, its def irritable from doing anything, esp sitting in this computer chair lol 
I actually just got home from the ER, I was having contractions again and I figured Id call my Dr to see what they have to say about it, esp after this weekend. 
Kinda figured that she would just say go to the ER. We were there a few hours, they monitored me and took a urine sample. No UTI and def not labor contractions. So I was told to take it easy, as 34 weeks is too early. I guess according to my DR im 34 weeks and my due date was a few days earlier than I thought it was! But either way I need to keep this little miss in for a few more weeks! 
My next appointment is on Wed, not the 10th, so ill have a nice long talk with my dr then.

It probably didnt help that I took out the car seat, bouncer, swing and stroller from storage and scrubbed them all down lol but it needs to be done, sooner than later at this point. 
So now all the baby clothes are washed and ready to go and we now have the car seat ready, thats all that matters :)

Spiffy I hope your contractions ease up :hugs: i know how hard it is to just take it easy, esp with the little ones. They dont let you do anything easily lol 

Cangaroo and Zephyr I hope you ladies are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy I noticed your comment about going up and down the stairs lol it kinda make me chuckle because the stairs in our house are a pain too, DH and I are always saying "ugh but I just came down stairs" or yelling to the other to grab something because we dont want to have to walk back up or down them lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, we're the same way! Except since I'm heavily pregnant right now, DH is more willing to do the stairs for me. I might be able to stretch that out a few weeks after the birth for recovery time, but I have to face the fact that soon I'll just have to do it myself! :haha:

Sorry your uterus is being irritable as well. But hey, you, me, and TTC can start a club. :winkwink: My OB has never restricted my activity or anything because of it, but if this baby comes earlier than my DS did, I think I'll have to impose some restrictions on myself for my next pregnancy.

Did they check your cervix to see if you're dilating? I know you're having a C-section, but it might be nice to know if labor is just around the corner.


----------



## luvymom

Oh the dreaded stairs! I am so winded by the time I make it to the top! And I want to cry every time I drop something on the floor. Soooo painful to pick anything up. Baby has been back to her busy self since Friday so she must've been going through a long growth spurt. Had an appt today and all is well though I wish I could stop the scale from climbing. I always gain 40 lbs with all my babies but this time I might go slightly over. Oh well. It'll give me something to work towards after the baby. And I bought some new workout videos for Christmas that I am very excited to try. I am super excited to start reading all of our birth stories. I love reading birth stories! I've read pretty much all on here so if you have any other sites where I can read them let me know. ;)


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry you've been having a rough time, Jess. Hope it all settles down.

I'm feeling much better today, though tired. DD is at the Childminder, so I can catch up on some sleep!


----------



## zephyr

I was hoping it was a sign too but im still here. 
Still back crampy and very light spotting but nothing different than yesterday so im not holding my breath :p
I still don't have much of an appetite and feel queasy at times I did go shopping tonight and decided I wanted a big steak sandwich tho so im going to cook that up soon yum hopefully it stays down.
I walked around the stores for a good 2 hours getting last minute presents for my son's birthday next week along with groceries. I'm so tired now. 

I really hope this baby comes out soon, I'm over being pregnant now.
1st of Oct tomorrow!


----------



## Jess19

:rofl: i have mastered picking things up with my feet! I cant bend over to get anything anymore lol or i ask the kids to get it for me :) i need to train the dog! 

They did check my cervix yesterday and is close tight! 
I figured it was, i have never had my cervix dilate, well i got to about 4 with my son after 8 hours of labor but nothing past that. I think it's due to my narrow pelvis, my babies can't drop to dilate me :(hence why i have to have c ssections. 

Luvymom glad to hear your little one is moving about :) always a good thing. 
I've gained 40 lbs already so im suspecting ill go over as well :) i told DH we can work out together after the years over

cangaroo glad your feeling better :) 

Zephyr you make me want a philly steak sub now lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ugh, I still can't think of Philly cheese steaks without my stomach turning a little. The last time I ate one was during a 12 hour car trip while pregnant with DS, and my DH and DD were throwing up the entire car ride. The smell of vomit and that sandwich might forever be linked in my mind. :sick:

Luvymom, I'm glad your little lady is moving like normal for you! As for weight gain, I also gained 40lbs with each of my children, and am trying really hard to gain a little less this time. I told myself that even if it's just 39lbs instead of 40lb, I'll celebrate. :haha:

Jess, I used to pick up everything with my feet, but now the motion of bringing my feet close enough to pass it off to my hand hurts my hips too much, so I'm stuck doing the awkward pregnant women squat to pick things up. :dohh:

Zephyr, I would imagine that all that spotting has to be your mucous plug going, which is obviously a great sign! I can't imagine that baby will be hanging in there _too_ much longer. ;) All that walking has to be helping, too!


----------



## Veronicaco

I've been really enjoying stalking the last few days :)lots going on! 
Zephyr- not long now :) I'm sure that's your plug going!!

So I had my scan today, little man was showing off his boy parts :) he also was head down and well into my pelvis which would explain the discomfort I've been in for a couple of days now. They have estimated his weight at 5lb11oz which is fab and later at the antenatal appointment she said the head is engaged. So different to with dd!

Super excited albeit a little nervous as he's bigger than dd at this stage and head down so i am all on track for my natural birth, I just don't want to go too far over if he's massive lol! 

Sympathising with all you ladies on the aches and pains!! Also feeling a bit more excited as its feeling more real. Must pack hospital bag and get organised!!


----------



## zephyr

Well my midwife appointment was okay. Could of been better. My bp is up a bit with traces of protein in my urine but nothing to worry about she said that sometimes it does go up a little when you are close to the end. Its gone from 110/70 to 132/96
I don't have any experience with that stuff so I have no clue what those numbers mean. Do any of you know? 

baby is posterior. I thought it was with those weird bladder pinching pains I keep getting which is probably baby's hands. It's really funny because I suspected as much and all this week ive been trying not to slouch and have been doing cleaning on my hands and knees and forward leaning as much as possible. Which is what she told me to do today. 

She said it sounds like I'm getting close and it doesn't mean labour is ages away it just means I'll probably have a longer harder labour if baby decides to stay put. Great! That just what I wanted to hear lol

With how I've been feeling the past few days I bet if I could only get baby to turn round and put pressure on my cervix properly id go into labour soon. How frustrating! 

Appointment on Monday.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, so glad your scan went well! My little guy was estimated at 5lbs during my scan at 31+6, so I'm cooking a big one too! Although in my case, I'm really glad because that way if he comes early, he should still be a healthy size. I'm glad that your baby is snuggled in and engaged. My second engaged a lot better than my first, too, considering she was still not fully engaged when I was 10cm dilated! :dohh:

Zephyr, I'm sorry your baby is posterior. :( My DS was that way, but flipped over during labor and was born the right way. I hope it happens sooner for you, though, and that it'll kick off labor for you. As for the BP, that's a little close to 140/90, which is when they start worrying about Pre-E, but like you midwife said, it could just be that you're at the end and your body is done with being pregnant. 

Well, I'm having another rough day, just one of those days where everything goes wrong and I'm sleep-deprived thanks to a bad night of sleep with DS last night, and so I feel tired and frustrated and hormonal on top of everything else. It got so bad that I had to just go put my DS in his crib for a bit so I could go lay down and cry. And in moments like that, I start worrying about how much harder it's going to be with a newborn and two toddlers, and then I worry about being depressed and not coping after he's born. But at the same time, I can't wait for him to be born just so I can have a few days of "vacation" in the hospital. How pathetic is that? :cry:


----------



## luvymom

Spiffy! I am so glad to hear you say that! I told my mom just yesterday that as much as I'm excited to have the baby, some days I'm more excited for a few days without the other kids while getting pampered at the hospital. Bad, I know. My kids have really been testing me lately and I too, have been crying so much! and I'm not typically a cryer! Though in my kids' defense, they are probably just as ready for a break from me as I am from them. :)

Zephyr, I hope baby changes position and gets things rolling! I'm so excited for you! The end is so hard with all the watching and being just plain done with being pregnant. You are so close. Hang in there! 

And it sure is nice to have a place to come (here) to whine and complain. DH just doesn't get it! I sure wish they could just experience for a day what we feel. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, that makes me feel better to hear that you think the same thing! And I wasn't a crier before pregnancy, either, but those hormones just love to manifest themselves in the form of tears, apparently. :dohh:

And yes, thank goodness for a place to moan and whine, because my poor DH just doesn't know what to say to me sometimes, and unfortunately he'll never really know how I feel.


----------



## Jess19

Ah DH and I just had that conversation last night on the way to the ER. 
He was worried that Charlotte is going to think that we abandoned her while im in the hospital for a few days and as much he wants to be there with me he doesnt want to leave her, for that long. 
I told him its not like we just wont see her for 3 days, she will be at the hospital ever day with us, she just cant sleep there and whatnot. I then preceded to say how I would like a break and it will be nice to have the nurses "pamper me" for 3 or 4 days (depending on how fast I recover) and as much as it pains me these will be the only few days i will have to relax, and when it comes to recovering from a c section its important to have that. He then (very jokingly, hes always playing around with me) says how im abandoning our daughter lol I wanted to punch him ;)

Im not sure how many of you girls have had C Sections, so im not sure if you know this, or if the rules there are different. But here, if you have a c section and are alone (no DH or boyfriend) there with you at night, the baby has to sleep in the nursery :( because you cant really get up and get out of bed for the first few days. 
If I wasnt having a c section and could get up and move around right away I would just have DH stay home with Charlotte :( but thats not an option and Im not going to have my little girl away from me in the nursery, thats just not an option for me!


----------



## ttc126

Oooh lots to catch up on today! 

Zephyr, be extremely watchful for headaches or anything weird with your vision. When I had preeclampsia, i got this random horrible nausea and vomiting. I almost mentioned pre-e after your post about being sick earlier but didn't want to worry you. But with protein and bp that has gone up that much you need to be careful! Anytime there is an increase of 20 points or more for either number in bp during pregnancy it's a concern. Coupled with protein it's a very likely chance you have the start of preeclampsia. It can get nasty quickly so please please watch for any changes. Even if you just feel a little off you need to call. Pre e is extremely serious and I just don't want anyone to go through what i went through because my dr dismissed the earlier signs of a problem. I almost died and I hate to think what would've happened to my little boy had i not disregarded the dr telling me i was fine and gone to the hospital anyway. Is there a pharmacy or something near that you can have your bp taken a couple times a day? I seriously wouldn't just let it go. Please be careful! 

Spiffy and luvymom, hope youboth can get a nice rest from all the hormones soon! I'm a cryer as well when pregnant and today was a doozy! Maybe something is in the air?

Jess! So glad you're doing ok after your er trip! Hope the contractions give you a rest! 

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## zephyr

Thanks ladies!

Ttc my midwife is apparently back a day early (2pm tomorrow) 
I dont think having a new midwife that doesnt know my history or anything helped and I am very annoyed my midwife went away right before I was due.
im planning on phoning her straight after she gets back and asking her to come check me which is less than 24 hours away now.
Dont worry if I feel any worse than I do now ill be getting checked asap.
I feel better than yesterday. I havnt vomited but still have a loss of appetite and still a bit queasy.
It's very hard not to worry tho! And I don't think the stress is helping. 

Sorry for the lack of response to anyone's posts! I feel a bit stink having a moan.


----------



## Cangaroo

Zephyr, sorry you feel rubbish still. I agree about getting your bp checked again ASAP. The 96 is too high to be comfortable about...

Jess- that's awful that the baby has to go to the nursery! We don't even have nurseries in hospitals here any more, only SCBU or NICU for sick babies. Taking a healthy baby away overnight is completely against the baby friendly initiative, which the hospitals here all aspire to. I had my c-section at 10pm so wasn't on the ward until probably 2am. They still left the baby with me. DD cried when they tried to put her in the cot, so the midwife left her in bed with me. I was very surprised! Otherwise, they I would have been able to pick her up from the cot myself as it was right by the bed. There's no way I'd allow my baby to be taken away from me unless it was completely clinically necessary.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr did you speak to your midwife? Xx


----------



## Jess19

Cangaroo i completely agree! Thats awesome they let you slerp with her!
A nurse actually commented on DD sleeping with me! She said "thats not really safe!" I was just like "seriously? " 

Ok so i need to vent. ...
i posted a thread about wanting to have LO in Oct as it would be cool to have LO on Halloween, my dads birthday. 
And i feel like these girls are yelling at me for not letting baby come when shes ready. And i totally understand their points
but since i have to have a c section and im "choosing when my baby comes" anyways whats 3 more days? 
My dr will do it on the 3rd but not any sooner, for legal reasons, to cover his own ass. 
If 37 weeks is full term then why cant i have her at 38 1/2? When its convenient for me? 

Idk now i feel guilty , for even having to pick a due date in the first place :(


----------



## luvymom

Some people bug! I'm all for waiting until baby is ready for vaginal deliveries. And while I've never had a c section, I agree with you. You have to schedule it anyway. You aren't asking for a crazy early date. Don't let those other women get to you. The way I see it, since you have to have a section anyway, isn't it safer than waiting until you're in labor that could go too fast or other complications that would lead to an emergency section that would put you both at risk? I've never had a c section but I sure wish women would be more supportive of each other rather than be so critical.


----------



## ttc126

Oh gosh Jess! Sorry you're getting raked over the coals!!! I think that's so dumb your doc won't do it...esp when the office even has a different due date recorded for you! I don't know why 39 weeks is the magic number... how frustrating! It's not like you're requesting a 36 week date!!!!


----------



## Cangaroo

I just saw that thread, Jess. They all completely overreacted! There are always threads of people starting to kickstart labour from aroubd 37 weeks so I have no idea why they thought what you said was unreasonable!

However, I think your OB is right- there is evidence that the risk to the baby is greater if an elective section is done before 39 weeks so it makes sense to wait. Hoping for spontaneous labour before that is a completely different matter, though!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

As someone who has had a baby at 38 1/2 weeks, and one even sooner, both of which were perfectly fine, I think 3 days sooner wouldn't be that big of a deal, but I know they have their legal reasons. But regardless of all that, I wish women on this forum wouldn't get so high and mighty on women who are just excited to meet their babies! None of us wishes any harm on our kids, so people need to just calm the heck down. :growlmad:

Zephyr, I'm glad you're being seen by your midwife soon. Like the others have said, just keep an eye on how you feel. I'm also glad that your midwife will be back so that you can have her deliver you instead of a stranger! :flower:

As for the nursery situation, I guess I fail in that department. I'm actually looking forward to the time that the baby can be in the nursery at night so that I can try to get caught up on sleep before I come home and do it myself for the next 18 months until he sleeps through the night. :dohh:

Well, I have my doctor's appointment this afternoon. I'm guessing that I'll be either 1cm or 1.5cm dilated, but it will be nice to know for sure.


----------



## Cangaroo

That thread of yours, Jess, reminded me of all the drama you usually get in baby club! 3rd tri is generally more friendly and supportive.

The NHS won't do elective sections before 39 weeks unless absolutely necessary either due to the increased risk of Transient Tachypnoea of the Newborn. 

I would be amazed if I have an October baby! I'd be less surprised by a December baby than an October baby. 

Spiffy- surely even if the baby's in the nursery you still have to wake up to pump? :shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nope, I decided earlier on in this pregnancy that I won't be breastfeeding this time. Just the thought of it literally gives me anxiety, and I just can't handle that on top of having 3 kids 2.5 years old and under. My experience with Liam was just way too traumatizing for me. I may give it another go with baby #4 after I've had some time, but the memories of last time are still too fresh right now. :nope:


----------



## zephyr

Mummy2Corban said:


> Zephyr did you speak to your midwife? Xx

no not yet she is back at 2pm today (its 6am at the moment)

I did ring the other one again last night tho as I had tea and started vomiting again. She said that she really believes there's a bug in the house and that is not pre e. 
She told me to ring her asap if I got any of the symptoms she listed. 
She then said she thinks I was going to be having the baby as soon as I've kicked whatever bug it is and that I'll either be phoning her last night or my usual midwife tonight. 
Then she just stressed the importance of ringing her after going over symptoms again but said she really didn't want me to worry because she sees this happen a lot when ladies are about to go into labour. 

Max has woken up sick this morning and now I have a stuffy nose with a bit of a sore throat so maybe shes right? I dont know but Im a total worrier!


----------



## zephyr

Jess I havnt seen the thread and I do agree baby will come when ready and don't like it when people start doing crazy stuff like taking castor oil at 37 weeks etc....37 to me is too early to start trying, 38 I don't really have an opinion on, I think people can wait but if they want to start trying then I guess that's their choice. 
If baby needs to come early for health reasons or other then thats different and tbh I don't know much about c secs but 3 days doesn't sound like a big deal to me. 
Some people get so worked up about it. 

I've never ventured into baby Club I don't think, it sounds like a scary place haha


----------



## Cangaroo

Baby club is a scary place, though I find it rather amusing! Hope your bp is ok today, Zephyr. Glad your mw is back!

Sorry, Spiffy, I'd forgotten that. Sorry you had a traumatising experience with DS. What happened?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, that vomiting is just not a good sign with your elevated BP. I feel like that other midwife isn't being quite as concerned as she should be. I'm glad your regular midwife is back today.

As for breastfeeding, first of all, I had horrible nipple pain that didn't really start getting better until 10 weeks in (I had a lactation specialist check for lip tie and tongue tie and my latch, and she said everything was fine), but after that, things seemed to be going okay, and then all of the sudden DS went on a wicked nursing strike. I'm talking, screaming, arched back, complete freak-out whenever I would try to feed him. Once he started drinking, we were usually okay (unless something distracted him and he unlatched, then we'd start all over again, and with a young toddler around, there was a lot of distraction). The problem was, I was so desperate for my milk to start flowing so that he'd start drinking, but all the anxiety ended up making my let-down take FOREVER to happen, so I'd be sitting there crying desperately, "C'mon milk, start already! PLEASE!" but it wouldn't happen soon enough, and then he'd freak out. For a while, I could get him to eat if I was walking while I nursed, but after a while, even that didn't work anymore. In all, I went through 6 weeks of that hell and then finally he went an 8 hour stretch one day without eating and I said, that's it, I'm done! I actually cried the first time I gave him a bottle of formula, because he drank so much and so peacefully. I felt like I had not only been torturing myself, but him as well. I felt a lot of guilt stopping, but after 4 and 1/2 months of crying almost every day over breastfeeding, I knew it was for the best.


----------



## zephyr

Awh im sorry you went through that! Breastfeeding is great if everyone is enjoying it but if mum or baby are unhappy its not fun at all.


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm not surprised you're reluctant to try again after that experience. I've heard of lots of people have experiences like that and found out after months of struggling that the baby did have tongue tie after all. There is always a reason it's so hard, and it's dreadful there isn't more good quality support out there. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, DD had tongue tie, so I knew to check for that, but both the lactation specialist and my pediatrician said he didn't. Oh well. Like I said, I may be more enthusiastic about trying again for baby #4, but I'm just not feeling it this time.

So I just got back from my 34 week appointment. I'm 1.5cm dilated, 60% effaced and baby is at -2 station (-5 being free floating, and 0 being fully engaged). I was 60% effaced with DD when I went into labor, and 70% with DS when I went into labor, so I don't expect to get much more effaced this time around either, but at least I know I still have a week or two before labor, since I tend to be between 3-4cm dilated when I go into labor. 

Also, I asked my OB about my next appointment, since it wasn't until almost 37 weeks, and she told me to schedule one for the 13th, even though she's technically booked, so I'll have another appointment in two weeks instead of three. :flower:


----------



## luvymom

Spiffy! I can't believe you are so close! I still feel so far away. Add much as I can how to go early o know I'll be right close to my due date. And haha, my next appt is also on the 13th. It would be so fun to run into each other one of these times.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know, one of these times we need to bump into each other! Of course, it would be a lot easier to make that happen if our doctors were even on the same floor. :dohh: :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Zephyr I hope you feel better soon :hugs: and I hope everyone in the house doesnt get too sick, thats no good with a LO on the way. Glad you talked to your midwife though

Spiffy that sounds like a terrible experience and I can def see why you would not to go through that again. 
Are you going to try to nurse the cloustrom in the first few days?
Your appointment sounds like it went well! :) thats awesome that you are progressing as you expected. At that point do you think your regular dr will be around if you do go into labor? I know you mentioned that she will be gone for a period of time.

I also had my 34 week appointment today! :) We talked about my contractions. Dr said im going to have them the further into the pregnancy I get, and that with each pregnancy they get worse ( im on my 3rd) so that explains it lol 
He also said that if it really starts to get bad and that if I go back to the ER with them anytime after the next 12 days hes not going to stop them! I asked how close apart they have to be and he said every 5 min. I told him they were every 10 minutes on Saturday. And he said to just take it easy and we'll see what happens. 

So speaking of labor and whatnot, I think my tread needs to be taken down. I can not deal with these girls and their judgmental attitudes, its not very supportive. 
Its getting a bit out of control, not a single person has had anything nice to say. Besides you Spiffy :hugs: thank you


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I'm sorry your thread got so out of control. I know it's just a bunch of women on the internet who feel bold because they're not talking to you face to face, but it's hard not to take it personally. I know I'd be upset. :( I hope your little girl comes on Halloween, just so you can throw it in their faces. ;)

I'm glad your appointment went well. It sounds like your uterus is just tired of pregnancy like mine is. But hey, if you make it to your section date, that's still only a month away!

As for the colostrum question, I don't think so. I feel like I have to do all or nothing, because if I nurse for the first couple days, I'll just feel so guilty stopping, whereas I've already made peace with my decision not to BF this time.


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks 
lol I hope I do too lol ;)

Yeah I hear what your saying, it kinda would be an all or nothing type of thing.


----------



## ttc126

Zephyr!!!! I really hope you're ok! Thinking about you and checking for updates. I agree with spiffy that the other midwife doesn't seem to be concerned enough. A stomach bug wouldn't be off and on and with your increase in bp i honestly just hope your regular midwife will do a sweep or something. (Honestly i think they should induce you but I want so badly for you to get the homebirth you're wanting) hugs to you! :hugs: 

Jess they are being totally mean on your thread! :( I hope you're ok and don't take it personally! Glad you had a good appointment today :)

Spiffy, I'm so relieved you're not already 2cm!!! :) Glad everything went well! I don't blame you for not wanting to breastfeed this time. There's a lot of benefit to bf, but personally I think there is bigger benefit for a mom not to feel so incredibly overwhelmed and have her sanity! I had a really really tough start with bf my ds and i hope this time is easier. I can't imagine trying to troubleshoot problems and deal with stress with toddlers to care for too!!!! 

My stupid hip is just going to kill me I guess! I am just really hurting today :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I can truly sympathize with the hip pain. :hugs: Mine feels like it's just going to tear off every time I roll over in bed at night. I've been getting chiropractic adjustments, and it's been helping a little, but I know that nothing except labor is going to really get rid of it. :(


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy eeek! I hope your baby cooks for a wee bit longer, glad everything else is okay and that you got an earlier appointment.

thanks ttc, im feeling pretty good as the day goes on. My appetite has returned and ive been feeling hungry so have eaten quite a bit today without feeling sick or vomiting.
I started barely noticeable contractions this morning and they have progressed into more noticeable (but not timable) ones as the day has gone on. Not hurting or uncomfortable like the others ive had but they are getting stronger.
Sooo my midwife also thinks my body is close to labouring. Its funny because I dont see how they can tell that! Maybe they are right, with my son being sick also it may of just been a scary coincedence.
Aside from the vomiting those couple of days I havnt had any other symptoms they told me about. Im taking it very easy if I do start feeling off im going to bypass the midwives and just go to the hospital tho ive decided.


----------



## luvymom

Jess, I don't blame you for wanting to take your other thread down. I read through the other people's comments and it's like they didn't even read what you were saying! I know it's hard not to let it affect you, but know that all of us here have your back!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess sorry your post got nasty! I say ignore! Ignore! Ignore! Hugs for you!

Spiffy sorry breastfeeding little man didn't go so well. I think your right to bottle feed this time round seeing as it caused so much stress last time. It's just not worth the upset. So it really could be weeks till this bubs appears! Happy 34 weeks lovely!

Zephyr your so close now. How long is it before your midwives would start talking induction? Obviously hope you don't go that far. Hoping this baby decides to come very soon and you get your homebirth. Zephyr Ny thoughts on baby sex? Going for a 7lb 13oz girl for you!

I've been catching up each day but I always forget everything everyone has said by the time I start writing! My bad! 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies. I hope bubs decides to stay in until at least 36 weeks.

Jess, I was just looking at your thread again, and the one nice thing is how many people "thanked" me for my post, which means they all agree with what I said, so not everyone is against you! :hugs:

Zephyr, I really think it's be soon for you! Did anything come of those contractions that were building up the other day?

Well, here's my 34 week bump. I know it doesn't look like I've dropped (my short torso always makes it look like I'm sticking straight out) but I can tell it's lower, and the fact that he's at a -2 station now confirms it. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy looking fab! Xxx


----------



## zephyr

It's 430 am and I can't sleep. Contractions stayed all day and evening, got a bit stronger and then went away completely late last night. Im feeling beyond frustrated, I expected to go overdue and that is okay but not with all this happening beforehand.
I'm freaking out im going to need to be induced again and I have no idea how hubby can be there. Last time it took 2 days and we just don't have anyone that can stay that long with the kids. Ive never left the twins with anyone because I don't trust anyone I know to really keep up with them. No one we know has experience with twin toddlers. New city also so we don't really know anyone. 
Now I'm losing sleep just thinking about it :( 

Spiffy you are looking really great!

M2c I'm not sure when they will start talking induction normally it is at 2 weeks over but if labour stalls (like it has done before) ill need to go in and also if my bp doesn't right itself by the time I see my midwife next I imagine they would probably talk about it but I don't have experience with bp stuff so I don't know what they do. 
Hehe I'm so hoping for a girl! But a boy would be nice too. I do think it's a boy. 
7lb13 would be a nice weight!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Is your midwife willing to strip your membranes to help things get started? Other than that, I guess I'd be doing everything I could to try and kick off labor so that you can still have your home birth. Just before I went into labor both times, I'd been for a walk and had sex (I also happened to have internal exams on both days, but I know you won't be getting those). I really hope those contractions stop going away, though! How frustrating!


----------



## zephyr

Yeah she probably will strip them but I don't think they look at that till about 41 weeks. 

I never did walk up that hill at all! After our beach trip on Monday and shopping Tuesday I was too tired and then wed morning after my appointment I decided to take it easy instead and avoided it. 
Will wait and see how my next check up goes before I do anything too strenuous.
and sex. ....omg I don't even feel like that at all haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I have to be honest, I don't always want to have sex, but at the end, I'm willing to do anything that gets baby out! And sex always makes me have contractions. Plus, I know DH appreciates it, since he knows he won't be getting any for 6 weeks after the birth. :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr couldn't you talk your midwife round to giving you a sweep? Explain your worries about going to far over? Surely they would offer you one sooner? Hope so.... Might just tip you over seeing as your so close! Are you any closer to deciding a name??

Spiffy my midwives have always said sex! Hehe! 

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Hope things start happening soon Zephyr! Fingers crossed. 

Looking good Spiffy!

I was back at work today. So tired still after being ill. And the reflux has finally started. I was hoping to escape it this time! I bought some Gaviscon the other day, but managed to drop and smash the bottle before I took any! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

She's coming to see me this morning to check my bp and sending me for some testing. 
She did say there's a small chance I wont be having a home birth if nothing changes with my bp.
Fingers crossed everything is normal and the tests are all fine! Once I know that everything is good then ill be asking for a sweep, walking and probably bugging hubby lol

spiffy thats so funny! Normally hubby cant keep me off him near the end but this time im just not feeling it. I feel bad for him he was really looking forward to the end of pregnancy sex lol


----------



## zephyr

Cangaroo I probably would of cried if I dropped my bottle of gaviscon! Sorry about the reflux, its got to be one of the worst pregnancy symptoms I reckon!


----------



## Cangaroo

I was pretty annoyed! But then it got better for a couple of days so I figured it had just been the bug I had causing it. Back with a vengeance now, and no gaviscon in the house!!


----------



## VJean

Jesse, that stinks about your baby having to be in the nursery if DH isnt there! I cant imagine having to be without BOTH of your girls! I saw your post about wanting to have your baby a few days earlier, but without even clicking on it I was already imagining the response you were getting! These women are brutal, and so close minded! My sis is the same way with me, because I am being induced, and I cant wait to have an epidural. :haha: Dont feel bad! We all have those thoughts that it would be cool if baby was born on this day, or baby came before this event/holiday, etc. 

Spiffy, that does sound traumatic! No wonder you want a break this time around. Your bump always looks so cute!!

Cangaroo, glad you are feeling better! Sorry the reflux has started. Are you going out to get a new bottle? I live on zantac these days!

Zypher, so glad you were finally able to eat something without feeling bad afterwards. Hopefully you are on the mend.just in time for baby to come!

Im so impressed that you ladies are able to get on here daily and respond. I am still working 9 hours days and can barely keep my eyes open when I get home! 

AFM: We have our babys birthday set! Keegan will be here on the 17th, a week earlier than we had planned. We had our growth scan yesterday and he is already 7 lbs, +/- a pound for margin of error (so he could be 6 or 8!). Some people frown upon the growth scans because they are just an estimate, but really, its the only thing my doc can go off of to try and prevent shoulder dystocia during delivery. So I have 6 days of work left, and 15 days until baby! Panic has fully settled in! 

As a result of my delivery date being moved up, guess who CANT come to visit! :happydance:!!! Thats right! The MIL has an audit at work that week and doesnt think she can get away! When we told her the date she got upset and asked why we moved it up! As if we really wanted our baby to come before he is possibly ready. Drs dont induce before 39 weeks unless they feel there is a reason, and my dr clearly feels there is a reason! So I have been working on a backup plan for childcare for my DD and I have also been trying to contain my excitement that we should be visitor free!! 

Now if only baby hangs around until my induction date! I was 2 cm dilated at my last appointment, but we all know women can go weeks being even further dilated and not go into labor. And I am having contractions daily, but they linger around 10 minutes apart. Just enough to be annoying! I love that I have a date set though, because now I can focus on my To Do list, instead of wondering if every twinge will is the start of something!

Hope everyone is gearing up for a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Jess19

Zephyr hopefully not too much longer now! :) Keeping everything crossed for you and that you get to have your home birth! 
Ill def keep staling for updates! :) Im going to say 8lbs 1oz! 

Spiffy looking good! :thumbup: 

Cangaroo that stinks :( hope you manage without it

Ugh last night I had contractions so bad that they woke me from my sleep!
And worst part is DH doesnt even remember lol I was talking about it this morning and hes all like "what are you talking about?" 
I should have know better than to try and tell him something when hes sleeping lol I guess unless im screaming in pain he wont wake up enough to remember 

Drinking plenty of water today and hoping that it doesnt happen again tonight. 
I have never had that happen, except when I was pregnant with DS and my water broke


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I hope your midwife will give you a sweep earlier than normal due to your BP being raised. It's probably worth asking about, anyway. Oh, and I'll guess boy and 8lbs 6oz. ;)

VJean, good to hear from you! How exciting that you have a date set for Keegan's arrival, and even better that it also worked out for you on the MIL front. :winkwink:

Cangaroo, sorry about your gaviscon! I have horrid acid reflux as well, but have been surviving on Tums so far. We have some gaviscon, but I hate that it starts foaming up in my mouth before I can swallow it.

Jess, I hope those contractions settle down for you. Hopefully the water helps. :hugs: Oh, and my DH forgets about things I say in the middle of the night as well. Must be a guy thing. ;)


----------



## Cangaroo

No time to get more gaviscon tonight. :( Didn't get home until 8.30 pm, then had to get DD to sleep (she won't sleep without me...) and have dinner. Oh well, it's settled again now. Thankfully doesn't tend to last long when I have it!

How exciting about having a date vjean! And it's so close! Jealous of you only having 6 more days to work. I have 5 more weeks!!!

Hope the contractions stay away Jess. :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Well good news is theres no traces anymore and my bp is back to normal again. Getting bloodwork done later as a precaution. So relieved!
Baby is still posterior and was told that there's probably going to be a bit of a build up till baby turns.
no chance of a sweep yet but im happy and feeling a bit better about everything.

Jess sorry about the contractions! I hope they ease up! 

Vjean wow you are getting so close! Thats really cool about the no visitors thing! I hate visitors after birth.


----------



## Cangaroo

Great news Zephyr!


----------



## zephyr

Well I went for a walk today to get my bloods done and the office was shut. I missed it by 8 minutes can you believe it! So I had the choice of going back home and going by car to town to get them done at the other lab or catching the bus so I decided id just bus in. Sat at the back and it was a bit bumpy hehe. 
Then I bused home and walked up that darn hill!

Been having strong contractions ever since. Lost a teeny bit of plug but no show or anything yet. 
Decided to have a warm bath to see if it would make them stop and although they don't hurt as much and my backache is gone they are still going. 
About to get out and see how I go for the night. Going to try sleep since I slept so little last night! 
Fingers crossed this was all I needed and if it goes nowhere well then. .....im just going to have a big sulk and I definitely won't be walking up that hill again haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Vjean not long till you meet bubba! Great news about mil! Hehe! Hopefully you get your bits done and also get a bit of rest in too!

Sorry to hear about everyone's acid reflux! I've seemed to escaped that! Doesn't sound very nice.

Zephyr I'm sooooooooooo hoping this is it! Maybe the bumpy ride and walk has done it's work! Come on baby!!!!!!!! Gonna keep checking in for news! Thinking of you xxz


----------



## Jess19

VJean glad to hear everything has worked out and it wont be long now until you meet your little one!

Speaking of meeting their LO, I hope you get to soon Zephyr!! 
Bumpy rides can def do the trick! The hill almost doesnt seem worth it esp if it didnt do anything but make your back hurt! Hopefully not to much longer now!! eeekkk!!! :)

So I was looking at my calender last night and I noticed that this weekend is like the only weekend I have free until I basically due!!! And I have SO much that needs done!
We need to get a couch for the den since ill be stick down there for about a month. And we also need a mini fridge. DH is moving the big tv down there for me, along with the cable box and Xbox. I also need to call the cable guy to come rewire so I can put the computer down there also. Were basically closing off the living room for winter as there is no heat vents, just a propane fire place that will suck our tank dry if it needs to stay running. So we will just use the den for now. This house was built so stupid, were not 100% if were going to buy it. Ill decide after this winter lol 
Ugh the list goes on and on but im not going to get into it all. Right now im just concentrating on the den, and thats it.
The next few weekends after this one I have plans so now I feel rushed to get it all done this weekend, exactly what I wanted to avoid. I didnt want to rush to get ready for the baby :( I wanted to relax in Oct


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I hope you're in labor right now!!! I'll be checking frequently until I see some sort of update from you!

Jess, I'm sorry you have to be so busy this month! But if nothing else, at least it should make time go faster for you. I know the last month of my DD's pregnancy flew by because we had just moved and I was busy all day unpacking things. This time I have nothing big going on to distract from how sloooooow time is going by.

Oy, this morning I feel like baby is trying to fall out of my cervix. Lots of twinges and uncomfortable feelings every time I stand up. I remember this happening towards the end with DS, too. The funny thing is, I'm still not having as many contractions as I was last week. I swear, all week I've only been having them every 15 minutes or so, which is not bad! It's odd though, because if anything, I would expect them to be getting more frequent at this point! My uterus is a mystery to me. :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Well I slept well and woke to a few uncomfortable ones but it seemed to have died down again during the night. 
Had some more this morning after I started going about my day, they do hurt a little but they are so far apart im not even bothering timing. At a guess I'd probably say every 15 minutes maybe?
I just can't believe how drawn out this is becoming! Once it starts properly it'll hopefully just happen quickly. 
I feel like the walk moved baby slightly, I'm not sure if it's still posterior or not but it has changed its position slightly and doesn't feel so weird anymore. 

Spiffy that is great you havnt been getting many contractions! I really hope you go a few more weeks yet :)

Jess sorry you are so busy! On the upside time will fly by.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess you sound super busy! Hopefully you get your bits done you need to do and have a bit of rest time aswell.

Spiffy maybe is the calm before the storm???

Zephyr indigo was posterior for most of my pregnancy but turned in labour Corban on the other hand was in the perfect position during pregnancy and turned back to back in labour! Monkey! So hoping it all kicks off soon for you! Nearly full term! Come on bubs xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, wasn't the midwife saying that she thought the pre-labor was so drawn out because of baby's position? If so, maybe now that baby has moved a little bit, labor can finally get started! I'm so crossing my fingers for you that it happens soon!

M2C, I don't know what it is! My contractions never settled down like this last time around, so who knows? Maybe my uterus finally just got exhausted and gave up. DH and I even DTD last night, which usually always stirs up a bunch of contractions, but they were still pretty infrequent. Maybe baby will stay put past 37 weeks after all!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy you never know! It will either come early like your ds or near term or term and shock you! 

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know! I think I'd be in utter disbelief if I made it to 40 weeks! :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Maybe because you bought the Halloween outfit it's decided to stay till term! Hehe xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh man, I can just see myself sitting around on November 13th, dilated to 6cm, 100% effaced, and still no sign of baby. :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ahhhhhhhh! I'm sure bubs will end up wearing the Halloween outfit ;) xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol you ladies crack me up


----------



## Jess19

Yes I hope your labor starts soon too Zephyr! :) I cant imagine it dragging out much longer 

Spiffy weird that they have calmed down. Just when you thought you had it all figured out lol maybe you jinxed yourself by buying that Halloween costume ;)

I have thought the same thing too about being so busy that this entire month just flies by! 
I went to the mall today and walked around with Charlie a bit. They have this thing every year called the "Trail of Treats" where each store and a bunch of tables are set up inside the mall and you take the kids trick or treating to each "station". Its SUPER busy and packed each year but the kids LOVE it. Plus it gives them a chance to trick or treat in their costume without coats on lol its usually really cold here by Halloween, snowing some years. So its nice to take the little ones. 
Well you can reserve tickets at a cheaper price if you buy them in advance, which I was going to do today. So I asked the lady what days it on this year (usually a 2 day thing) and she said the 23rd and the 24th. 
I decided to pass on the advance tickets because I could possibly be having a baby! :) Ill just wait and pay a dollar or two more the day of. Plus who knows, walking around the mall for a few hours that far along just might kick start something! ;)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I can't believe that some of us will have our babies by Halloween! Doesn't seem like yesterday we were testing! Crazy! Exciting though!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

You're so right m2c! As Halloween is a big deal for us being Dd's 2nd birthday it's crazy to think she might be a big sis by then. Can't wait for more labour-watch ;) 

Zephyr! How are you today? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica when are you having DDs birthday party again? So exciting!

Yes any news zephyr?? 

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Her party is two weeks tomorrow :) can't wait.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, wouldn't that be bizarre if your son was born on Halloween, too? It'd be a pretty unforgettable birthday present for you DD to get a new brother! :winkwink:

Well, after just saying that my contractions were so mild yesterday, I had quite a few of them last night. Nothing too serious or anything, but just goes to show that my uterus will be keeping me on my toes right up until the end, I guess. Oh, and we went to a reunion for my husband's church mission, which he served 5 years ago, and we were sitting on metal folding chairs, and at one point I readjusted and realized that my butt and my lady bits had all fallen asleep. Quite a weird sensation! :haha: The crazy thing is, I could actually feel the pins-and-needles sensation in my cervix as the blood flow returned. It didn't quite hurt, but I kept updating DH on the status of my numb lady parts and we were both trying really hard not to laugh. ;)


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy that's hilarious. Numb bum! 

I have though that it would be crazy if he came on her birthday but I'd be so disappointed to be away from her on her birthday. This will be the first one she really understands so I want to make it a special as I can for her. The only thing is that it would be cool in years to come to share a halloween birthday as we love halloween so much and always make a big effort! :)


----------



## zephyr

No news :( I'm sick as anything! It was mild for a couple of days then it hit last night. Worst head cold ever!! Hopefully it passes quick. 
Due today! 

Thankfully I'm not being harassed by everyone, ive kept my pregnancy progress quiet on facebook and irl so I don't think many are aware I'm due now. Last time I had a weekly app posting and so everyone would always message me. 
I have one person messaging me every day but shes the baby sitter so I don't mind.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy due date, Zephyr! I hope that little one gets a move on, soon! I've heard of so many women that come down with flu-like symptoms before going into labor, and they all say that the sickness clears right up after baby is born, so I hope the same is true for you! :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Thanks :)
I hope so I feel pretty poop and Aria has it now too.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh zephyr! Happy due date! 

Xx


----------



## Jess19

Happy due date Zephyr!!!! 

Spiffy lol thats too funny! :rofl: I imagine it would have been hard to keep a straight face :)

Veronicaco that would be neat if they had the same birthday! It wold be one big party day! Fun fun!
My dads birthday is Halloween also, so it was always a big deal in my house growing up! I hope I have this LO on Halloween too but some for reason I doubt thats going to haapen

My step DD had a cross country meet this morning, I was on my feet walking around for like 2 1/2 hours so needless to say my uterus is not happy at the moment lol


----------



## Veronicaco

Zephyr! I had the exact same thing with dd, awful awful cold with sore throat and felt dreadful went away just before I had her :) happy due date :)

Oh dear Jess grumpy uterus lol :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy due date Zephyr!!

We've been at a wedding now. DD had such a lovely time. She was so well behaved and danced for ages. She was the only child there, so got lots of attention! She kept posing for the photographer, too. It was hard being on my feet so much, though, and I was pleased when DD finally flagged so we had an excuse to leave!


----------



## zephyr

40+1 I dont feel so frustrated anymore :p I havnt been getting any contractions or anything. I think thats the worst part is thinking its time or almost time.......then nothing happens.

Midwife appointment later today! Will get my blood results, tho if there was a serious issue she probably would of got in touch with me already.
Im only really worried about my iron levels as I didnt take any last week due to the vomiting.

my sons birthday is in 4 days, have to do his birthday food shopping tomorrow night so baby cant come yet!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr I'm hoping your blood results turn out to be ok. Will you still homebirth if there still low? I have my bloods taken next Monday.... I'm worried as I only take 1 tablet a day cause otherwise it upset my tummy and I'm either on the toilet it throwing up. Yuk. Good to hear things are calm though I'm hoping the next time something happens it's the big one. Get that food shop in! Hehe! Wonder when baby will come? Maybe a birthday present???

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

My son would be over the moon if it happened on his birthday or the night before and he woke up to a baby! 
I'm not sure about the iron and what they do. Mine was low but right on the border so she said I could take one every second day so I didn't get too sick and some days I forgot.
When I'm very low I crave ice really bad and eat fresh lemons like crazy so I don't think its dreadfully low or anything. 

Have you tried taking it with an orange?
I had a good routine going where I wasnt getting sick but im not sure what it was I was doing that stopped it so I assume its the orange I eat right after morning tea before taking it.
if I changed morning tea round slightly id be ill all day.


----------



## VJean

Wow Zypher, you are incredibly calm! I'd be climbing up the walls if I made it 40 +1! Good for you! I hope you are able to get your sons birthday sorted before baby comes!

My DS 15th birthday is on Wednesday and his party is Sunday. I don't think he'd ever forgive me if baby showed up and "ruined" either day for him!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr that's so sweet about waking up to a baby! Keep us updated on your midwife app. No I've not tried taking it with an orange maybe I'll try that! Worth a shot!

Vjean how are you doing? You must finish work soon??

Xx


----------



## zephyr

Haha vjean! I have a dd turning 14 in dec she would feel the exact same way!

No appointment today, she phoned me just before saying she has another lady in labour and probably wont make it so we have rescheduled for tomorrow.
she offered me a sweep!
She said she supposed id be feeling fed up and wanting a stir up of my cervix.
without thinking my reply was "yeah I feel alright, it would be nice but I was kinda hoping to get my shopping done tomorrow"
She laughed at me. 
So I may or may not get a sweep tomorrow. Ill see how I feel I guess. 
my cold is lifting so thats not really an issue anymore. I'm thinking I may wait and if not by Monday I'll get one then but we will see. 

Bloods were fine, iron is low but I do have stores there. She didn't say how low but never said anything bad about it just told me to start taking iron every day from now on. Ick!!!


----------



## VJean

M2C, I'm doing ok. If it wasn't for this darn pelvic pain (spd) I'd feel pretty good! I have a 4 page "to do" list that isn't getting done very quickly! I have 11 more days to work on it thou! 

I'll be induced on the 17th, and I'll work thru the 15th. I figured I would use the 16th to get any last minute things done. It shouldn't be too bad....I'm off every other Friday, so I only work 4 days this week, then next Monday is a a Federal holiday so I'll be off. On Tuesday I'll take my work laptop to our main office so the computer techs can make sure it all set up for me to telework while I'm on maternity leave. So I really only have 5 real days of work left:thumbup:.....now only if I could do real work on those days instead of creating numerous lists of stuff to pack in my hospital bag, stuff to pack in Haddie's bag, baby's bag, things to do around the house...:haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr that's good she offered you a sweep. Guess see how you feel when she's there. If I go over I'm not sure when I'd accept a sweep. Before or after corbans birthday?!? I dunno!!!!! So many of us due near a siblings birthday. Keep us updated lovely. Good news on iron but yuk on the increase of taking it ;) hehe!

Vjean sounds like your busy busy up until induction! Bit your so close so that's pretty exciting! Looking forward to seeing pictures! Eek!

How's everyone else doing? 

Xx


----------



## zephyr

Vjean wow! That's not far away at all!

I actually had a strong urge to get my shopping done and finished tonight instead so its no biggie now if I get the sweep in the morning. Will keep you all posted :p


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ooooo zephyr! If you do have the sweep hope something happens! First bubba of the thread! Xx


----------



## luvymom

Zephyr, you are so much more patient than I would be! And I'm guessing girl, weight 8 lb 1 Oz. But I'm always wrong so if I say girl you'll probably be boy. :)

And it is funny how everyone is close to sibling birthdays. I'm due exactly in my ds 11th birthday. He says he wouldn't mind sharing but I don't want them on the same day.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymom it's funny. I'm due just before corbans birthday both both my babies have been late so i feel this one be so could be close! Argh!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

And I'm the opposite- DD2 is due pretty much exactly 6 months away from DD1's birthday!

Wow, VJean- not long left at all! Still feels like ages for me. I can't wait to finish work! My last day is 7th Nov, so still 5 working weeks to go...

Zephyr, hope the sweep goes well, if you decide to have it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, let us know how the sweep goes!!! I'm so excited for you!

VJean, I can't believe you're only taking one day off between work and your induction! I hope you can get the things done on your to-do list, but don't wear yourself out too much!

Cangaroo, I'm sorry you still have so much work left! I hope the time goes by quickly for you.

And I'm with Cangaroo on the birthday front. This baby's birthday will fall about 3 months after DS's birthday, and 5 months before DD, so they're pretty spread out!

As for me, I had contractions every 5 minutes for most of the day yesterday, and the sad thing is, I was actually kind of relieved. This past week of less contractions than normal was making me worry that my uterus had finally just given up. I had these irrational fears that I'd go overdue and have to be induced because my uterus was just too worn out! :haha: (The things we worry about during pregnancy :dohh:)

However, I'm curious if all those contractions yesterday did something, because I've been losing quite a bit of mucous plug this morning. No blood or anything, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Morning girls. So nice to see everyone moving. I truly cant wait to see beautiful little faces. My MS has really lightened up and I am only taking one Zolfran a day if that. I was 12 weeks yesterday so 6 more days until 2nd tri! Starting to worry a little with the symptoms going away, even though I know there is a reason for it. 

Yesterday was my angel babies due date. I am happy to be expecting my rainbow, but I am still so sad for the one I lost. I really thought that after all this time I would be less emotional about it. But everytime I think about "her" I get emotional. I wanted to make her a due date cake, but just dont have the extra funds right now. Maybe in a week or so.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, I'm sorry yesterday was a sad day for you. :( But congrats on hitting the big 12 week mark! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I guess these things make you wonder! It must get exhausting contracting and looking after mini peeps! Be interesting to see if anything has changed. Did you loose your plug before labour with your others? When is your next app??

Mo2p thinking of you. Always a hard day when the due date comes around. Mile stones for the molar and mc still get me. Think it's a lovely idea to make a cake. Good news on the ms starting to lift though! Great news you'll be in 2nd tri soon! Eek!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Mo2p im sorry for yesterday! Its hard getting to that date :(
Im really happy that you have reached 12 weeks and your morning sickness is lifting!

Spiffy isn't it funny how our bodies keep making us second guess ourselves or think really funny stuff!
Sorry your contractions have returned though you aren't too far away from term! I hope you get close to term or longer :)

2 more hours till my appointment.
I was paying for my groceries at 10pm last night got to sleep close to midnight and slept solid till 430am.
I laid in bed till 6am wide awake so I decided to get up clean my kitchen cupboards out and now im tired :/ I just cant win on the sleep front!


----------



## zephyr

Hopefully this is my last bump photo! Last week compared to today 40+2 on the right.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20141007_084307.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, your bump looks fabulous! But like you said, hopefully it's the last picture. ;) I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes. I guess if you're getting a sweep, you'll also get to find out how dilated you are!

M2C, I never really lost a huge chunk of mucous plug in either of my previous pregnancies (or at least not until I was already in the hospital). I just noticed more of it when I wiped during the two weeks leading up to labor, and then I got some pink discharge the day of labor with my DD, and some brown discharge the day before labor with DS.

I tried to check my cervix today to see if the contractions caused any change, and I couldn't quite reach inside because baby's head was pushing it farther back. However, I can tell that I've effaced a little more because it definitely feels thinner. I'd guess that it's now 70-75% effaced, based on how it felt when I was 60% last week. I wish I didn't have to wait until next Monday for my next appointment! (Patience is a virtue I clearly lack :haha:)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Love the bump! Looks like youre still sitting kinda high?


----------



## zephyr

I feel like its still really high! But then at times I feel like its so low. It doesnt go up right under my ribs much anymore tho and is more forward which is kinda good :p

okay so I freaked out and didnt get one done.
Baby is still posterior and is still high only 1/5. Id like baby to turn before getting a sweep or anything, I just wish baby would turn round!
Bp is totally normal still.
She left me with a tens machine for when labour starts and so I just wait now.....

I hope I made the right choice! I'll be kicking myself if I'm sitting here in a week crying about a possible induction


----------



## Jess19

MO2P so sorry :hugs: 
The cake sounds like a lovely idea though. And glad to hear your ms has lightened up. 

Zephyr awesome your bp was good and everything went great. Im sure you made the right choice with not getting the sweep. I hope your lo decides its his/her time before and induction is thought of. 
Your bump looks great! 

Spiffy fingers crossed you make it to term :hugs: thats always best 
I was wondering how can you tell the difference between regular discharge and your plug? :shrug: idk if i really could tell the difference if it was me. Maybe because I dont think I have ever lost my plug. My water broke with DS, would I have had to loose it prior to that? I have never dilated with any of my kids really so maybe I never have lost it? 

Patience is a virtue I think we are all starting to lack this far along lol


----------



## VJean

Jess, you'll definitely know that's what it was! Regular discharge might get a little thicker, but it's still creamy. Your plug will be anywhere from clear to light yellow/brown and can be tinged with blood. It is like thick, gooey jelly / snot! No mistaking it! Not everyone looses it before labor, so you might not notice it. I've lost it during labor, while using the bathroom, and then I've lost it days before labor at home. It isn't a good indication that labor is close, but it does mean that your body is gearing up. 

I lost quite a bit of plug over the weekend, but don't feel like I'm close to labor at all!


----------



## Jess19

Thanks VJean :) That was a bit help full
I shall be on the look out now lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr lovely bump. I think you need to do what your comfortable with. I'm sure they will offer you another sweep before they even talk induction? Great news on the bp.

Spiffy check you for knowing what your feeling! I daren't have a pole about! Hehe! Worried what I might find! Hehe! Hurry up Monday to see what's going on!

Jess I lost a bit of pink jelly stuff the day before I went into labour with Corban but nothing with indigo. 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess love the new profile picture xx


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :) 
I can upload a profile pic but not a pic to a post, idk how to do it from my computer. 
Does anyone know how? 
Im going to try from my tablet


----------



## Veronicaco

Nice pic Jess :)

Hope things are progressing zephyr! 

I am starting to get that pressure feeling down pretty low now, almost like I want to put my hand there to hold it all in (tmi)!!!
I pushed dd up to her class this morning and the knife in the cervix pain is definitely worse.
Also getting achy inner thighs and lots of discomfort when sitting!! As ds was breech til 37 last time I didn't have any of this discomfort until quite late on but I'm guessing it's pretty normal at this stage. 
Anyone else feeling like they want to go to bed and stay there? Lol! I also feel like I don't want to go out anywhere eek, so the 'nesting' begins :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica yes I get the wanting to hold my lady bits! Mostly if I've been on my feet for a while. Also get those shooting pains! Hehe! Lightening crotch isn't it?!? Hehe! Think baby lays on my nerve at times as all of a sudden I get shooting paid down my legs too! Little monkeys! Get nesting my lovely!

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Haha! Lightning crotch- I love that lmao :)


----------



## Jess19

:rofl: you girls crack me up!
Yes I have had the same feeling that everything is about to fall out! Like a foot or hand is about to come popping out! lol I cant help but put my hand down there and DH looks at me like I am crazy lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, I get the lightning crotch occasionally as well, along with the feeling that everything is about to come tumbling out. Oh, the joys of pregnancy. ;)

Zephyr, I have to say, I was kind of hoping to pop in here today and see that you'd had a sweep and were in labor! But seeing as baby is still posterior, I understand why you put it off. I hope that baby turns for you soon! When is your next appointment with your midwife?

Jess, if you want to post a picture, you go to the screen where you're typing out your reply, and if you scroll down, you'll see a button that says "Manage Attachments", and from there you can upload pictures. :flower:

As for the mucous plug question, this is how my OB put it, "It looks like you sneezed and it came out the wrong end." :haha: But that's exactly how it looks to me, kind of thick, gooey, and yellowish, just like you have a cold and blew your nose. On the flip side, my normal discharge is usually creamier and clear/white.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sneezed out the wrong end! Hehe! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, the mucous plug topic totally reminded me of the dream I had last night. It felt pretty real, too. I was going to the bathroom and saw a little blood on my underwear, and then when I wiped, I saw my bloody show, followed by a giant ball of mucous plug (even in my dream, I was disgusted :haha:) Then I stood up and my waters broke. I told DH we had to call his mom to come watch the kids so we could go to the hospital, and when he called her, she said she was about to board a plane for Calcutta (random, I know!). So I was running around freaking out about everything and getting mad at my DH, because he wouldn't get dressed, and wondering who was going to watch our kids. Finally MIL showed up and we were heading to the hospital when I woke up. Crazy, huh?


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy I see her on Monday, I can feel babys head in my bum. The whole position feels wrong somehow :/ mind you I've only delivered posterior not carried that way so I wouldn't know. I've got no lady part pressure..... it is all bum pressure.
lol I love the crazy pregnancy dreams! They are always so weird and vivid :p

Going to try one more time today doing pelvic tilts, sitting upright and I'm going to clean my house on all fours! If that doesn't help baby turn round then I give up!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy crazy dreams! I guess we all have worries and they get a bit crazy in dreams!

Zephyr get on those hands and knees! When I was pregnant with indie my floors had never been so clean! Haha!

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

35 weeks! 5 weeks to go! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, looking great! Happy 35 weeks! :thumbup:

Zephyr, it's a full moon tonight. Maybe it will coax baby out! :winkwink: It worked with my DD!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oooooo full moon!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks spiffy xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Lovely bump M2C!

All good here, except being tired!


----------



## Jess19

M2C cute bump! :thumbup: not much longer to go now

Zephyr hoping today is the day! :) like Spiffy said, maybe the full moon will help!

How is everyone else doing? 

Im super excited for today, we are going to buy a new car later! :) A mini van


----------



## Jess19

I tried to up load some pics I took a few weeks ago with Charlotte, I think/hope it works
 



Attached Files:







Autumn pics 12.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 1









Autumn pics 10.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

yey it worked!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Super cute Jess! We bought a 7 seater a few weeks back! It's awesome! Xx


----------



## luvymom

Cute pics M2C and Jess!

Jess, I love, love, love my mini van. Once the baby is born our 7 seater is full! 

Zephyr, I hope the full moon theory works for you and your baby makes his/her debut. 

Around here is a super busy week full of kids football games, a church activity I'm partly in charge of, sister's bridal shower and lots of shopping for all of it. And I'm ready for it to be over! Plus I'm fighting a head cold so taking a lot of garlic. I bought some newborn bracelets and matching bracelets for my 5 yr old. It's gonna be so fun to have 2 girls to match. Though since they're 5 years apart it won't last too long so I'm going to take advantage of it while I can. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, love the pics. :flower:

Luvymom, sounds like you're pretty busy! The matching bracelets sound adorable. I hope I have another girl someday so I can match them, too. :)

I love my van! It's a 2001, so it's old, but we got it for almost nothing, so I can't complain. The only problem is that one of the sliding doors is broken, so I have to load my DS into his car seat over my DD, which is getting a little tricky now that I'm super pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## Jess19

We are looking at a 2009 Dodge or a 2010 Dodge, depends on which one we can get a loan for.
We were hoping to get this 2008 Chrsyler that was LOADED! Its had everything and the asking price was right what we were looking at but we couldnt get approved for a loan :( 
Hoping everything works out later today

We have a Ford Explorer that has a 3row. I like it, it was mine. DH had an suv that had terrible body damage, rust from all the snow here. So we decided to get rid of it, and the Explorer will be his :) I get the new mini van. 
Having the captians chairs will make it so much easier with 2 car seats. Right now if I put 2 car seats in the Explorer I wont be able to put the seats down to get to the 3rd row, Im not trying to have the older kids climb over the seats to get to the back, esp once it starts snowing. 
I will miss my 4 wheel drive though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Unfortunately, with our oldest only being 2.5 years old, we're stuck with 3 car seats (and will be for a while!) so we'll have our oldest in the back row, since at least she can climb in by herself, and the two little boys will be in the middle row. It's going to take like 5-10 minutes just to buckle and unbuckle them all whenever we go somewhere! :wacko:


----------



## Jess19

lol yeah I never thought about that! I should add that to my get ready and out of the house time, since im always late for everything!


----------



## zephyr

Full moon didn't work :( 
spent heaps of time on all fours yesterday and got heaps of contractions but then they went away. 
Woke up during the night with period and back cramps and a couple of contractions that made me groan in my half awake state but they went away also.
Feeling really crampy still this morning but nothing is happening. I never expected to go past my son's birthday which is tomorrow so that will be interesting if I do lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr im sorry these contractions don't seem to be going anywhere. Hopefully something really kicks off soon unless baby really is your sons birthday present! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, it's funny that you said the full moon didn't work, because it's only midday for me! Well, those contractions definitely sound like the type that are either dilating or effacing your cervix, so I doubt it will be too much longer. :hugs:

Speaking of which, I decided to check my cervix again, since I couldn't quite get the dilation last time, and I'd say I'm somewhere between 2cm and 2.5cm now. It was hard to tell for sure because my cervix feels so different than it did last week because of how effaced I am. I was thinking, "Why can't I feel the inside?" and then I realized that I _was_ feeling the inside! It's just so much more...open, now. Kind of hard to describe!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I guess the more your body does now the less it has todo in labour. Exciting to think it really could be soon that bsby boy arrives!

Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Zephyr sorry your contractions havent progressed to labor yet 
Im putting my money on LO arriving on your sons birthday! :) 

Spiffy sounds like you wont be too far behind Zephyr! 

Things are about to get real exciting around here soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veronicaco

I second that Jess! I need someone to have a baby soon- I'm getting to that nervous excited star and need some distractions ;) xxx


----------



## zephyr

Haha well....im making the cake shortly just in case :p

have you guys not had the full moon yet??
The eclipse was 11:55 pm last night for us.
its 10am thursday morning now so its definitely passed :p


----------



## Veronicaco

10pm Wednesday night for me :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

3pm Wednesday afternoon for me. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Wow time the differences always sound so weird.

Im making my sons cake, I want to eat it so bad lol.


----------



## Jess19

Its 9:30 here now. 
I think we had the eclipse early this morning, so that makes the full moon tonight, right?

So i looked back at the calendar and I found that when my water broke with my son the full moon was 2 days before. I was surprised to see that it was close to when my water broke! 
And there is an complete full moon on Nov 6th! The day that my c section is scheduled for!
Wonder if my water will break again?

With Charlotte there was no full moon, not even close! 
Thinking maybe that might have something to do with me not going into labor or being close at all!

Only time will tell! :)


----------



## zephyr

Im not sure! I thought the full moon was the same night as the eclipse?
my waters broke a few days out from a full moon with my son.
My daughter was born on a full moon. I find it so fascinating!

well Im not ready to call it just yet because of all the false starts ive been having but ive been contracting 5-7 minutes apart for the last 4 hours. Im sitting at about 5-6 minutes apart now and they do hurt alot, starting to have to breathe a bit through them.
I dont want to get excited in case it all stops again!
Hubbys home from work in 2 hours so ill see how I feel then before I start believing its the real thing. 

My cousin who I think was due tomorrow had her baby 2 hours ago. Just saw the pics and she is so cute!


----------



## VJean

Zypher, I secretly have my hopes up for you! This is so exciting!! :baby:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, it's sounding like this may be the real thing for you! So excited to hear how you get on! :happydance: And they say labor is more likely during a full moon phase, which means the day before, during, and after the full moon, so it still might be working it's magic for you! ;)


----------



## luvymom

Zephyr, so excited for you! This sounds promising. :)


----------



## zephyr

Gosh I hope so! Still contracting 5-6 minutes and they are getting more painful. Hubby is home soon thank goodness! I got a good feeling about this.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay! I'm so glad, Zephyr! This definitely sounds like the real deal to me! I can't wait to hear about your lovely home birth!

As for me, I think the full moon might be having an effect on me as well. I've been contracting regularly for the past few hours, and now they're 2 minutes apart and are starting to get uncomfortable. I don't think I'll actually go into labor tonight, but these are the most uncomfortable contractions I've had so far this pregnancy, so I can only imagine that they're causing more dilation.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my zephyr! That sounds promising! I'm hoping we hear from you soon with the first bubba of the thread. Sending labour dust your way!!!! Come on baby!

Spiffy how strange your contractions have ramped up too! Wonder if they've done anything more..... Have you checked? Wonder if your next?

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy happy 35 weeks xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Ooh, Zephyr! Fingers crossed! Hope all goes well- looking forward to updates.

Hope things settle for you, Spiffy.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I hope labor is going well for you!

As for me, it may be a false alarm, but DH and I are heading to the hospital right now just in case. The contractions aren't really getting worse, but they aren't going away either, and when I checked myself, it felt like I was much more effaced and dilated. Because I'm still early, we decided its better to be safe than sorry and just go get checked out.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, they just checked me and I'm now 3.5cm dilated and 70% effaced. They're going to recheck me in an hour to see if I've progressed or not, but based on the fact that I was 1.5cm a week ago, the nurse thinks this is most likely the beginning of labor. The contractions are starting to get a little more intense, so I suppose she may be right. It was so obvious that I was in labor the last two times, so I'm not used to feeling so unsure!

I'll keep you ladies updated!


----------



## zephyr

I hope its just a false alarm Spiffy good luck. 

As for me its labour I'm sure. Having bits of my bloody show Now and contractions are down to 4.5 -5 apart almost a minute long. 
Midwife said to ring her when i feel like I need her here. Im picking that will be very soon They hurt a fair bit and the tens machine is not helping as much as it was when I first put it on. 

twins are playing up so bad and won't go to sleep tonight. They must know somethings up. Hubbys spent over an hour trying to get Aria to sleep and max is refusing to sleep too. Going to have to get the sitter round soon if we can't get them down.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I agree it's better to be safe. At least your in the right place. Wonder if this is it? Did you say they would let you go from 35 weeks? Keep us updated lovely. Thinking of you!

Zephyr this all sounds so promising! Oooooo I so hope this is it! Hopefully the twins settle down so you don't have to much of a distraction! Looking forward to your next update!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Its definitely labor! My contractions started to get pretty painful, so I called the nurse back in after 45 minutes and I was more than 4cm dilated, so they moved me to a delivery room and I now have my wonderful epidural. 

So Zephyr, I'm now wondering who will be the first delivered mama on this thread! :haha:

But on a more serious note, please pray for little Asher because its still so early! :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy thinking of you all. Hope bubba is well when he arrives. At least you know he was a nice size a few weeks back. Even though his a few weeks from term I'm sure all will be well. Update when you can my lovely! Thinking of you all! Hugs xxxx


----------



## zephyr

Thinking of you too Spiffy! I hope it all goes smoothly! Wishing I had that epi right now!

I'm trying really hard to write an update but it's hard to focus and is taking ages so this will be my last one till after baby is here I think. 
I was 3 cms about an hour ago contractions have ramped up greatly and are not pleasant at all. 
Midwife gave me a bit of a stretch when she checked but babys head is still is a stink position And sitting high and she believes baby is posterior still. 
Which is why she said I could be calling her back in an hour or in a few hours we just dont know! But baby will be here overnight and will be sharing my son's birthday. Definitely labour!


----------



## VJean

Wow Spiffy! I popped in to check on Zypher and was shocked to see your post! Praying that Baby Asher is doing great! 

Zypher, prayers for you as well!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Goodluck zephyr! Hope all goes smoothly xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

All is well here. I've actually pretty much stopped contracting since I got the epidural and so they're just watching me to see what will happen now. Since I'm only 35 weeks, they don't want to do anything to augment labor, like pitocin or breaking my water, but they also don't want to send me home dilated 4+cm unless they know for sure that labor has stopped. So its just a waiting game now. :coffee:

Zephyr, I can't wait to hear about the birth of your little one! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well spiffy I hope little guy decides to stay in and bake for a little longer. I guess either way it seems his coming sooner rather than later. Hugs xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

They just turned off my epidural to see what happens, but as of a few minutes ago, there's been no change to my cervix. The doctor explained that if they send me home, there's a good chance labor will start back up within the next few days, which will be very frustrating for me, though I'm sure the extra time will be good for baby. I'm at the point right now where I just want to either have this baby or go home. Being stuck here in the hospital with nothing happening is so annoying (and probably getting pretty expensive!). :wacko:


----------



## Jess19

Oh boy so much going on! 

Zephyr hope everything is going good! :) cant wait to hear an up date from you! 

Spiffy keeping everything crossed for you and your LO, sending prayers your way :hugs: 

Wow the full moon seemed to have done something! ;)


----------



## Veronicaco

Zephyr - good luck, can't wait for some updates :)

Spiffy - wow it's all confusing, I hope baby Asher is doing ok in there and at least your waters haven't gone yet! I guess it's best to leave him to cook as long as possible but you are going to have to be on bed rest I think if you're going to keep him in there a bit longer. Hope you are feeling ok! 

Lots of updates please ladies :) xxx


----------



## ttc126

Good luck Zephyr!!!! Can't wait to get baby is here safe and sound!

Spiffy! Wow! Looks like the pumpkin costume will get used :) Hoping he gets an extra couple of days in your tummy! 

My tiny update is so lame compared to labor lol! Got my 24 week appointment today :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy at least even if he gets a few extra days in it's gotta be better? I guess they will see with the epi turned off. Must be frustrating right now!

Ttc that awesome you have your 24 week appointment! Exciting!

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Happy 35 weeks m2c! I just saw your bump pic! Adorable!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah thank you ttc. How you feeling? Xx


----------



## luvymom

Oh my goodness! I couldn't believe all the baby news on here! Zephyr and Spiffy I hope things go well for both of you.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, baby is definitely coming today! My doctor came and checked me after the epidural had been off for a while and said I was almost 6cm dilated and 80% effaced, so she broke my water and turned the epidural back on. Wish me luck! (Who would have thought Zephyr and I would go into labor at the same time???)


----------



## mommyof2peas

OMG! Good luck girls! I can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## zephyr

I posted that last post at 11:20pm baby arrived at 12:48am!!

We had a girl 9lb 13!! Owww lol
And the midwife didnt arrive till 12:30 something so it was very close to being unassisted. No time to even get the back up midwife around. 

I lay down on the couch cos I felt like pushing and I kept begging hubby to ring her again even though she was on her way. She lives half an hour away and it got so intense.
Hubby and my friend kept trying to move me off the couch onto the floor where the tarps and towels were but I kept telling them no way!! That if I move baby will come. There was no way I was budging from that couch till the midwife was there. 
Midwife arrived I got down on the floor and sure enough she started coming. I had a few contractions then her head and body were both born in one big contraction. 

Max slept on the couch the entire time, didn't even wake up during my noises. My middle daughter woke as she was born and came out about 30 seconds after.
She was born on my son's birthday too so he will wake up to a nice surprise soon.

Good luck Spiffy! I know its the 10th here and probably still the 9th where you are but that's so crazy it happened at the same time. 
Must be something to do with the moon after all!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Wow! So defo baby news soon! Goodluck lovely! Looking forward to seeing little man! Eek!

Zephyr hope all is progressing nicely for you xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Omg! Congratulations zephyr! Go you! I'm so pleased to read your news! Close call to not having the midwife. Nice big bubs too! Have you decided on her name?

Exciting! Much love to you all xx


----------



## zephyr

And this is the little lady! She cried a whole lot and finally tried to feed. Shes sleeping very quietly on me now.
 



Attached Files:







20141010_025758.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Zephyr!!!!!!! A GIRL!!!!!!!! Yay :) Enjoy your sweet newborn!

Spiffy, wow! Good luck to you! Praying for Asher's safe arrival :)


----------



## zephyr

It was between Annabelle and Abigail in the end. Hubby likes Annabelle. Will give it a day or two to be sure.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What a beauty! You must be so proud! Both names are lovely. So so pleased for you all xx


----------



## luvymom

Congrats Zephyr! She's darling! And you are amazing for delivering such a big baby.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on the safe delivery of your big girl, Zephyr! She's adorable! :flower: Personally, I like Annabelle better than Abigail, but both names are lovely. :)

And I'm finding it really hard to wrap my mind around the fact that you've already had your baby, but mine will technically be born earlier since he'll definitely be coming today, which is the 9th here! Bizarre! :wacko:

As for me, they just started some pitocin (which I've never needed before) so they can get the contraction a little closer together, since they're about every 5 minutes right now. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Goodluck spiffy! Tis strange zephyr has had her bubba but you'll have Asher the day before! Hehe! Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Omg zephyr congratulations!! She is gorgeous and such a good size :) I actually felt a bit emotional knowing that the first baby of the thread is here safe and sound, such good news. 

Good luck spiffy :) crazy about the different dates :) xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

How you doing Jordyn? Sure hope everything is going smoothly. I keep checking for updates


----------



## Spiffynoodles

He's here! Asher was born at 11:02am, weighing 5lbs 10oz, and 19.5in long. He's in the NICU right now, but hasn't needed oxygen or anything and he even scored 9 out of 9 on his apgar! My phone won't let me post a picture right now, but I'll try to get one as soon as I can! :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Spiffy! I still can't believe we both had babies at the same time haha. 
So glad to hear he is doing well!!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Spiffy! Glad he's doing well!


----------



## Veronicaco

1 girl and 1 boy so far :) how exciting :) welcome to the two 'A's xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations lovely! Just saw your fb picture! Sounds like he is doing great! How are you feeling? 

Can't believe 2 babies sooooo close! It has begun! Who's next????

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

V.jean next!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Then Jess? Wonder if anyone will go inbetween? I'm still thinking I'll be late!

Super exciting!

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr are you pleased you birthed at home? Was it as messy as people say? Must have been lush getting into your own bed!

Xxx


----------



## VJean

Congrats Zypher and Spiffy!! :happydance::oneofeach: I'm so glad to hear things are going well for you both! Can't want to see more baby pics!

AFM - I'm still on schedule to be induced on Friday (17th) at 5 am! Eeek!! Still plenty of time for someone to jump in there and have their baby before me! :haha:


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh my goodness! :happydance: :happydance: Can't believe how exciting this thread has been while I've been stuck at work unable to follow it! Congratulations Spiffy and Zephyr!! Well done both of you, and welcome Asher and Annabelle/Abigail. Beautiful names! Beautiful picture, Zephyr! Hope you're all resting well and Asher's back safely in his mummy's arms where he belongs very soon. So pleased he'll get to wear his pumpkin outfit- can't wait to see the pictures! (BTW, if you download the photobucket app it's very easy to post photos from your phone.) And it's so odd Annabelle/Abigail was born first but has the later date of birth! Amazing. :)

It must be the full moon- the girl I work with who was due 4 weeks before me had her baby this week too at 37+4/40!


----------



## ttc126

Such an exciting day! :)

So first I was supposed to have my blood draw appointment at 8:45 this morning on one floor of hospital and then ob at 9:40 on the next floor. Well at the blood appt i arrived 830 and waited and waited. Then it was 9:30 and they said "oh were just behind come back later." Ugh! So went to my check up.

Ob checked my cervix and said she thinks it's fine but i will go back in 2 weeks for another scan and to see her.

Then i finally got seen at the blood place! My hb is 9.4 now so unfortunately I may need a transfusion in a couple weeks as they don't want it getting below 8 because it's stressful on my body with carrying a baby. 

Overall doing well and hoping to continue that way! 

When are next appointments for you all?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My next appointment is Monday for my 36 week check and to have my bloods drawn to see if homebirth is good to go. Even though I believe some midwives are going on strike Monday???? Think I'll call my drs to see what's happening.

Spiffy loving the fb pictures. 

Vjean your next unless someone sneaks in before!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I finally have an appointment on Monday- first appt since 28 weeks! Feels like ages ago. There is a strike on Monday- I called to check and the strike is in the morning so my afternoon appointment is still on.


----------



## ttc126

Oh goodness! Hope the strike doesn't affect you ladies at all! :) 

Canga, wow!!! Such a long time between appointments! In a way it's nice to not worry about it every month or so :)

M2c, hoping your level is well above 10.5 so you'll feel very comfortable with a homebirth :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo mine is at 4pm so I'm guessing mine should be ok. Think I'll still call ahead just encase.

Ttc I have my fingers crossed! I just wanna know what they are. I'm feeling a little unsettled as I'm not sure where I'll give birth. Fingers crossed all is ok and homebirth is still my option!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

The strike is only affecting outpatient appointments etc, not emergency care, so it may be a little inconvenient, but no one will be at risk.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo happy 34 weeks xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I finally have my laptop so I can post pictures! (For those of you who aren't facebook friends with me) :flower:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1412886922_zpsb2749fac.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1412886924_zps5e76f714.jpg


----------



## zephyr

Mummy2Corban said:


> Zephyr are you pleased you birthed at home? Was it as messy as people say? Must have been lush getting into your own bed!
> 
> Xxx

Yes! So happy with how it all went minus the speed of it. I think I was begging hubby to ring an ambulance the few contractions before she arrived then in between I was like no no don't ring cos I knew I'd be transferred.
If the midwife was any longer I'm not sure what I would of done. But that was the only scary part was trying to hold baby in.

The actual birthing part I didn't even think about where I was tbh but leading up to and after the birth it was really good and I very felt comfortable.
It was nice to have the kids right there and wake up to them at home this morning instead of the nurses doing their rounds :p

She seems to think my waters went at some point because there was barely any. I kept feeling very light trickles the past few days but when I checked I was never wet enough to consider my waters had gone. 

It wasnt that messy at all. I did poop tho :( and baby pooped as she came out but a large tarp covered in towels and a thick large blanket on the lounge floor was definitely enough. 

I never thought about where I would sit after while waiting for the placenta and delivery of it etc and just sat on the floor against the couch and it did get quite uncomfortable. A tarp and towels on the couch would of been perfect and more comfortable I think!


----------



## zephyr

Hes gorgeous Spiffy!


----------



## Cangaroo

Gorgeous, Spiffy! He, and you, look great! Have your other two met their new brother yet?

Glad you got your home birth Zephyr. How's feeding going? How have your others reacted to their new little sister?


----------



## zephyr

The twins steered clear of me and max refused to give me cuddles :( but they are happy with the new baby and he finally came and gave me a big cuddle just before. 
The older kids were happy especially Nathan. He was over the moon that baby came on his birthday. 

feeding is going well so far. She takes a while to latch but tries really hard to and once she gets on she feeds well.


----------



## Cangaroo

It's such a big thing for them to take in. Glad you got cuddles from Max in the end and feeding is off to a good start. :)


----------



## Jess19

Congrats on the new arrivals!!! :) How exciting that you both had them at the same time! ;) think the full moon had something to do with it! 
Glad to hear everyone is doing good, cant wait to see more pics!

I might not be too far behind from you girls if these contractions dont let up! They have been terrible today :( I may have over done it a bit though 

VJean the 17th isnt too far away now!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Who wants to guess what I'm having?
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1









baby2.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## luvymom

I guess boy


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm glad things are going well so far and I'm glad that your son was so happy to share his birthday with her. :flower:

So even though I had an epidural, it all went to one leg and left me feeling tons of pain at the end! So it was almost like a natural birth after all, because I could feel everything, even the "ring of fire" that I've heard ladies mention. But thankfully he was out with two contractions.

Well, they've released him from the NICU already! He was having a little trouble with remembering to breathe while he ate, but seems to be learning. We were so blessed that he's as healthy as he is. :cloud9:

Mo2P, I'm gonna guess boy based on the skull shape. I'm happy that everything is looking good! :flower:

Jess, hopefully you don't go too soon! Take it from me, it's a lot more nerve-wracking having a premature baby!


----------



## ttc126

Mo2p, i was going to guess girl...but I'm normally wrong :) Just the feeling i get from the scan pic!!! Adorable by the way :)

Spiffy, wow! You're so amazingly lucky he's already out of nicu! It seriously baffles me how some early babies are perfectly fine but then my 36 weeker stays in the nicu with all sorts of issues! So so glad you won't have to go through that! 
Sorry your epidural wasn't great!!!! :( Makes me nervous as I LOVED my epidural last time...though i felt that ring of fire too since they turned it off for pushing! 
Do you have clothes little enough for Asher? With Kade we were caught off guard and had to go buy some newborn clothes and preemie pampers :)
Anyway, congratulations! He is beautiful :)

Jess, I'm hoping you can hang on a couple of weeks, but at the same time i hope you go a little early to have baby on Halloween :)


----------



## Jess19

Mo2p im guessing girl as well ! :) 

Spiffy so glad hes doing well. I would be a nervous wreck with having baby early. It's a blessing that hes healthy and happy, and such a good weight! 

Thanks again girls :hugs: i hope she stays in a bit longer too :) but not too long. 
For some reason the 19th keeps popping out in my head. And funny thing...i went to take my prenatal and noticed that there weren't many left. So i thought to myself "wonder if theres enoughto last until Samantha arrives?" So i count them up then count on the calendar and wouldn't you know, they'll last until the 19th!! Lol weird!!


----------



## zephyr

Ya never know Jess, I couldn't get the idea of having baby on the 10th out of my head in particular at night on the 10th and look what happened :p I didn't think it would but I couldnt shake the feeling.

I also did the same with the twins picked May 1st from early on and when my induction was scheduled for the day before (found out a week before the induction) I never expected it to take two days so I ended up having them on the 1st as I wanted.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Even though it was so early, I wondered if I'd have Asher on the 9th since way early in this pregnancy, since I looked up when the full moons were around my due date (since it happened that way for DD). I knew I'd go into labor at night and have baby the following day, since that's how my births before had gone, so I knew that if the full moon triggered it, the birthday would be the next day. And what do you know! That's exactly how it happened.

TTC, I'm sorry you had to deal with a longer NICU stay for your son. After only having a 6 hour stay for my son, I can imagine how hard that must have been. At the same time, though, I was almost nervous when they released him to the care of the regular nursery staff, and I even asked the NiCU nurse, "Will they know how to feed him correctly?" :dohh: I've heard the expression "Never trust a 35 weeker" because they can be very deceiving as far as looking like they're doing really well, and then suddenly having issues, so even though Asher seems to be doing so well, I'm going to be extra cautious with him for the next few weeks, just in case. In fact, we had planned to go out to dinner with DH's family this Saturday night, and my DH asked me yesterday, "We could still go, right? Asher would just sleep in his car seat." And I said no way. I'm not taking my 5 week premature baby to a busy restaurant three days after he's born!

Well, DH is getting the kids ready to come over to the hospital so they can meet Asher! I'm excited to see them. It's weird going a day without them around. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Spiffy I wouldnt take him out either so soon, esp with all the sicknesses going around lately. 
Are the kids excited?! I cant wait to hear and see pics of them with their new baby brother :)

I keep thinking about how difficult it will be to be away from Charlotte when Samantha is born. We are both going to have a hard time dealing with being away from each other, DH more than anyone.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr your home birth sounds great! I so hope mine goes to plan! How are you and the little miss doing?

Spiffy Asher is yum! Anymore talk of you going home? What do your minis think?

Jess happy 35 weeks!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Aww, can't wait to hear how the meeting goes, Spiffy! When are you being allowed home?

DD1 is going to really struggle if I have to spend a night or two in hospital having DD2... She hates it if OH goes to her instead of me when she wakes up in the night.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo my indigo prefers me to go into her at night than DH. I'm gonna make sure over the next few weeks he does a little more with her so if I'm tied up with baby she will go to him.

I got the crib out of the loft yay! Not that we really use it much! It gets used more as a bed guard when we co-sleep! Hehe! Car seat down to be washed too!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Glad those bubbas are doing well! :)

So excited :) labour watch for v.jean and Jess!! The 19th I'm 37 weeks exactly so I'm keen for baby to say put until then (plus it's Dd's birthday party) 

Glad you're getting your stuff ready m2c! Ashers early arrival goes to show they can catch us off guard! I am pretty much all sorted. Hospital bag packed, cot ready, clothes washed etc. all I need is a new tyre for the pushchair, to find the baby bouncy chair in the attic and wash/assemble, and to have the baby lol!! I have no predictions for dates but I'm still guessing I will make it to November. :) 
How's everyone feeling? X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica I'm sure I'll make it to November too! Still just expect to be late. I'm now washing the car seat cover!!! Have you decided little mans name?

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, Alia is happy about her new little brother, but Liam could care less. :haha: I'm not even sure he really realized Asher was even there. :dohh: Poor little Alia, though. When it was time for her to go home, she kept saying, "I want mama to go home with us." and "We'll take Asher home, too!" I had to keep telling her that we'd both be home tomorrow. Hopefully that's the case. I could have discharged today, but I'm going to stay one more night as a "hotel" stay, meaning I can stay in the room but I won't be a patient anymore, and as long as Asher continues to do well, he'll be discharged sometime tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20141010_09_11_01_Pro.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









WP_20141010_10_09_49_Pro.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7









WP_20141010_11_35_36_Pro.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That's super sweet! Bless them! Fingers crossed little man gets discharged tomorrow. Have you been able to rest?

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, Asher stayed in the nursery last night so I could try to catch up on some sleep, because I hadn't slept since Tuesday night. So I'm still a little tired, but much better than yesterday. :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

M2c you and I can hold out til the end lol ;) 
Still bouncing between Heath/Corsten. Can't decide which we like more :/ and still open to ideas!

Asher is looking great Spiffy and the pics are lovely, I can't believe you will be taking him home tomorrow. Fantastic news :) xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica I think you might be right! I'd be totally shocked to be in time let alone early! I like both of those names but like corsten more!

Spiffy I'm glad you got a bit of rest! Hopefully you get a bit more before you have to get home. 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Aww, glad Alia was excited! Make the most of the rest while you can.

I'll almost certainly be the last of our batch to have their baby. I have the last due date and DD1 was a week late. It's even possible I'll have a December baby (just)!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo I hope you don't get into December!

Is anyone drinking raspberry leaf tea? Or gonna try anything like that near due date? Or just leave it?

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Me too!


----------



## zephyr

I was drinking raspberry leaf tea. ...... may of been why the last part of labour was so quick lol I dunno. 

We are doing well. I've barely slept, just dozed here and there. Last night all she wanted to do was feed. Today she is doing much the same so Ive just been cuddling and feeding all day and nodding off when I can. 
She is very quiet and her cry is quiet though I'm sure that will change!

I've also been trying to feed off my bad boob and its going so so, it is quite painful on that side so if I have to switch to one I will and if it doesn't work out then im okay with that. She is such a great feeder though so fingers crossed!

I have to do baby clothing shopping!! I have none of the twins nb to 6 month clothing and I only got nb unisex clothing thinking I'd have time to get the bigger boy or girl stuff haha. Not a chance, she is so big they won't fit for long at all. I may not even get through all the nappies I brought, I'm so glad I didn't buy too many


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, we have totally opposite problems! I had all of DS's newborn clothes ready to go, but they're going to be so big on Asher that I may have to buy a few preemie outfits just to get us through the next few weeks. Also, I had newborn size diapers ready to go, but will have to buy some preemie size on the way home from the hospital.

I'm glad she's feeding so well for you, though that sounds absolutely exhausting! I will admit, I'm kind of enjoying not breastfeeding. :blush: But with him being so early, it has also worked out pretty well, because trying to figure out breastfeeding can be a big challenge for preemies, and now that's one less struggle we have to worry about. :flower:

Cangaroo, I hope you're not left waiting until December! But if you are, we'll all still be here excitedly waiting to hear about your birth. :flower:

M2C, I've never done raspberry leaf tea, but I did use Evening Primrose Oil in my first two pregnancies to help soften the cervix so it would dilate easier. I'm glad I chose not to use it this time around, because my cervix was already raring to go! :haha:


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy and Zephyr how's it going? Hope all goes well and you take Asher home today spiffy :)

As for me I was woken up by Braxton hicks in the night and just couldn't get comfortable at all. Looks like my bump has dropped (will try to get a pic tomo) been having one ish an hour unless I move around all day but I'm too knackered after being up since 4am. Hopefully get a better nights sleep tonight.


----------



## zephyr

My milk is coming in so she is sleeping a little longer. Hubby and I are still taking shifts and he will take her for an hour or two so I can sleep over night then he will go sleep a bit. 

This morning was a bit cold and I asked him to bring me one of the woolen cardigans I crocheted. 
Well. ....a few minutes later im calling for hubby to bring me the whole bag of clothing to find a bigger warm cardy because none of the nb ones I made fit lol
Need to get onto clothing asap I think. I just can't believe how big she is. 

so far she is a wonderful baby. Only cries when she wants food and gets a bit impatient if she has to wait a minute or two but other than that she is really good and just sleeps.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh Zephyr, was going to tell you, but I forgot. It turns out Asher was a posterior baby, too! My OB had to turn him as he was being delivered. I guess that explains why we both had that "butt pressure". :haha: :dohh:

I'm glad to hear that she (Annabelle?) is doing so well! I still can't believe she was so big, either! I'm glad to hear your milk is coming in, too. Mine hasn't yet, but unlike you, I'm not looking forward to it, because it won't be doing me any good, and then I have to deal with engorgement while trying not to express anything, which would just stimulate more milk.

Asher is having his car seat test done right now, and assuming he passes, we'll be leaving the hospital right after! :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks for the updates guys :) sounds like you are both doing so well :) xxxx


----------



## VJean

I'm so happy the new babies are doing well! Hope you are about to head home, Spiffy!

I think it's funny you guys have to clothes shop! I'm terrified of that.... I don't know why and it's completely irrational. I have a few NB outfits, but didn't expect baby to fit in them. Now that he's coming two weeks early there is a chance he might. Hopefully it doesn't take long to get into 0-3 thou, and I just realized I bought him mostly 3-6 in holiday outfits, based of my DDs size. Now I'm worried he won't fit them yet! :dohh: Hopefully I can make them work. They are all planned for our trip to Idaho at Christmas. He won't really be needing these outfits in San Antonio. Obviously I'm stressing out over the most ridiculous things! :haha:

Cangaroo, I sure hope your baby doesn't decide to come in December, but we'll be here to cheer you on regardless!

M2C, I've never tried RLT but I've read some women swear by it!

AFM- my appt on Thursday was uneventful, except for there was a large chunk of town without power, including my drs office. I knew she was just going to use the Doppler and check my cervix...no need for electricity to do that! What I didn't anticipate was having to pee in a cup, in a pitch black bathroom while balancing with a flashlight that was about to die! :haha: But, at least now I know I can do it! :thumbup:

I'm still on for induction on Friday. I have to be at the hospital at 5 am. :sleep: Yuck! But I'm sure I won't sleep a wink Thursday night anyway! Our plans for today were cancelled bc of rain, so DH has been helping me knock out my to do list. I am so grateful! My big sis is due on the 19th and posts like 8 status updates a day on Facebook. It's rather annoying. I don't post anything, and hardly anyone knows baby will be here Friday. I kind of like DH and I having it a secret. I know she'll freak out if I have my baby first, but she has all week to get it done. :rofl:

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## Cangaroo

Thanks for the updates, Spiffy and Zephyr! Glad things are going well so far. I hope Asher passed his car seat test and you're on your way home. :)

DD has has had a few bad nights. She's been a little ill I think; one night she kept waking complaining her throat hurt. Last night was awful- she kept waking and wouldn't settle, even in our bed. I hardly got any sleep and had to get up pretty early to do an extra shift at work while she had a lie in! I've been so exhausted today. I really hope tonight is better!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm sorry you got such a bad night of sleep last night! :( I hope your DD is feeling better and will let you get more sleep tonight. :hugs:

VJean, I didn't post much about my pregnancy on facebook, either, although I've been spamming a bit these past few days with pictures and updates about Asher. :haha: I can't wait for your induction this Friday so we can "meet" your little guy! :flower:

Well, Asher's home safe and sound. The nurse said he passed his car seat test by a hair because his oxygen levels did de-sat a few times, but he was able to bring them back up on his own. Here's a picture of our boys fast asleep on the way home from the hospital. :)


----------



## Cangaroo

So so so cute, Spiffy!


----------



## ttc126

Aww!!! So so glad everything is going great for you Zephyr and Spiffy!!!!


----------



## zephyr

Spiffynoodles said:


> Oh Zephyr, was going to tell you, but I forgot. It turns out Asher was a posterior baby, too! My OB had to turn him as he was being delivered. I guess that explains why we both had that "butt pressure". :haha: :dohh:
> 
> I'm glad to hear that she (Annabelle?) is doing so well! I still can't believe she was so big, either! I'm glad to hear your milk is coming in, too. Mine hasn't yet, but unlike you, I'm not looking forward to it, because it won't be doing me any good, and then I have to deal with engorgement while trying not to express anything, which would just stimulate more milk.
> 
> Asher is having his car seat test done right now, and assuming he passes, we'll be leaving the hospital right after! :flower:

Haha! Omigosh that pressure was the worst! I actually don't know what way she came out I will have to ask but Im pretty sure she turned round as I progressed very fast. 
I found out at my check at 1030pm my cervix was 3cm dialated, long uneffaced and posterior.

Awh Im sorry about the milk thing that would hurt alot :( hopefully it doesn't take too long to pass.
I hope the car seat test goes well :) that's so great that you are able to go home with Asher so soon after having him!

We have decided to call her Annabelle :)


----------



## zephyr

Just saw your post yay glad you are going home!


----------



## luvymom

Cangaroo said:


> Aww, glad Alia was excited! Make the most of the rest while you can.
> 
> I'll almost certainly be the last of our batch to have their baby. I have the last due date and DD1 was a week late. It's even possible I'll have a December baby (just)!

Oh cangaroo, I'll be right at the end with you. I'm due on November 19th! And the earliest I've ever gone is 5 days. I've been late with 2 of mine. So maybe you and I will share a "birth" day. :)


----------



## Cangaroo

We'll be on labour watch together, Luvymom!


----------



## ttc126

Was your night better Canga?

How did your first night home go Spiffy?

How is Annabelle?

I hope you'll all stick around till Jan when I deliver! ;) I know I'm not a November due date but I'll sure miss talking to you all! :)

Oh!!!!! It's vday for me today!!!!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh yes, of course we will! I'm only the last of the November lot- there are a few more we'll be cheering on after that. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, of course we'll be here when you deliver! I have a feeling this thread will go from a pregnancy support group to a newborn support group, as we'll probably all need it! :winkwink: Congratulations on hitting 24 weeks!

Zephyr, that's great that you have an official name for her. It's absolutely lovely. :flower: And wow, that was some seriously fast progress, considering she came just two hours later! :shock: I always jump from about 6cm to 10cm pretty fast, but not that fast!

The first night home went great. Asher ate just before we went to bed, around 11pm, then again at 2:30am, 5:30am, and then 9am, so really not bad at all! Of course I also had to get up and feed my DS once during that time, too. :dohh: That boy didn't get the memo about sleeping through the night before the baby was born!

I hope you pregnant mamas are all feeling well. :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

Happy v day ttc!!!

36 week bump selfie with my last one on the left. Looks like my bump had dropped a bit :) it feels like it's dropped more than that lol. It rests on my legs when I sit now lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc126

Thank you guys :) 

Veronica looking good!!!!! 

Spiffy, lol about Liam and sleeping ;) Sounds like Asher did pretty well! How are you recovering?

Here's my 24 week bump (from yesterday)....
https://s467.photobucket.com/albums.../?action=view&current=IMG_20141011_153813.jpg


----------



## zephyr

Happy vday ttc! 

Hehe love the bump pictures :)

I didn't sleep much last night. Annabelle didn't want daddy at all, just me and woke to feed every 40 minutes or less. She just wanted to eat. 
I didn't even leave the couch but I tried my best to doze a wee bit.


----------



## Cangaroo

Sounds like Annabelle is having a growth spurt, Zephyr. Hope you get a chance to nap today!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC and Veronicaco, your bumps are both looking great! Veronicaco, I can definitely tell that it's dropped. :thumbup:

Zephyr, I'm sorry you didn't get much sleep last night! I think I lived on the couch for the first 4 weeks with my DD because she was just awake all night. I would sit there with her at my breast and just be trying so hard not to doze off. I hope she starts to space out her feeds soon so you can manage some sleep in between. :hugs:

TTC, I'm recovering really well, thanks. I didn't even tear this time (hallelujah!) so I feel pretty much back to normal already. The only thing bothering me right now is my super engorged boobs. I really hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, i have an idea for you... benadryl dries up milk incredibly quickly. It worked for several girls i know trying to stop bf suddenly for various reasons. Also altoid mints and cabbage leaves. But seriously within a couple doses of benadryl you'll produce significantly less milk. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, TTC. I'll have to get some Benadryl at the store tomorrow, and cabbage leaves. Right now I'm finding it so hard not to massage my breasts to relieve the pain, since I know that will only stimulate them to produce more. Hopefully those remedies make this process go faster!


----------



## Veronicaco

Awake at 4am again and couldn't get back to sleep!! Argghh. Woke up with ache right across the top of my bump again! Has anyone had this? I don't remember having it with dd and I can't work out if it's baby going banzai and kicking the crap out of that area while I'm asleep or if it's something else!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr did you manage to get some clothes that fit? Hehe! So sweet! 

Spiffy sorry about your ouchy boobies. Hopefully the Benadryl will help. Loving the fb pictures. 

Ttc super bump! Happy v day.

Veronica loving the bump. Defo looks lower! Not experienced that before?! I get aches and pains but I think sometimes that's all because how I've laid or how baby has.

I've got the midwife today. Having bloods drawn so fingers crossed!

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Veronica, do you think maybe you're having contractions in your sleep? Maybe that's making you wake up achey?

M2c, good luck! I'd send you good-blood vibes but I'm afraid mine is crap right now. Don't want to send anything bad your way! I really think you'll be at least 10.5 fingers crossed!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica maybe ttc is right..... Contractions?!?

Ttc thank you! I'm sooooo hoping all is well! Feeling a little unsettled about labour right now. Wanna know all is good for homebirth!!!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

I hope you definitely get your reassurance today! I can't wait to hear all about your homebirth!


----------



## Cangaroo

M2C- hope your midwife appointment went well! I saw the midwife this afternoon. All well, measuring bang on 34 weeks and baby is head down. Bloods (from 28 weeks but only just got results) Hb 11.8, glucose 5.7 after glucose challenge. I need to do my birth plan for my next appointment in 2 weeks.

Hope you feel more comfortable soon, Spiffy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I agree with the others. Sounds like maybe you're having contractions at night, because I would wake up achy like that, too, and I know I was having contractions. However, if it's more like one spot, it's probably just baby kicking in the same place over and over, because Asher had a favorite spot like that, and it was always a little tender.

M2C, I hope you bloods come back great and you can have your homebirth!

Cangaroo, I'm glad your appointment went well. When is your next one?

Well, the boobs still hurt, but I was able to sleep through it last night, which was good. Unfortunately, Asher decided to be awake for a super long stretch last night, and after 3 straight hours of no sleep, I finally passed him off to DH for the rest of the night. Good thing he's so cute, or I might be annoyed. :winkwink: I know most of your see my facebook pictures, but I'll post the best ones here, too, for those of you who aren't on facebook. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo glad all went well. I need to write some birth plans in my notes.

Spiffy glad your boobs didn't cause to much trouble. Not good about Asher being awake for a long stretch! He is yummy though!

So my midwife took bloods and I've gotta ring up mid week for results. If all ok I'll then book her in to come to me but if it's below the 10.5 then I'll go to her for my 38 week app. Measuring 34 weeks and she said baby is on the brim. All is well so it's just waiting for blood results.

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy he's precious!!!!

Canga, your hemoglobin is a little low? Do you need to take iron or are they not worried?

Ugh ok. So i just don't know what to think today.... when i first got up, my bump seemed a lot smaller. My belly button is even in now when it's been popped out for weeks. I think maybe Jude went head down? He was laying straight across or diagonal these past weeks. So now I'm having very crampy back pain. I don't feel like I'm having contractions in the front, but my back really is quite crampy. Do you guys think it's baby's position? I also (huge tmi I'm so sorry) pooped a ton this morning! Like a ton! Most I've gone this whole pregnancy.

Obviously I'm very paranoid about preterm labor, but i just don't know what's going on. My bump is not getting hard with the back pain so that's reassuring. I don't want to call the ob because i was just there. I don't want to be charged extra for going in between appointments unlessit's very necessary. 
Thoughts?


----------



## ttc126

M2c, glad everything is ok! I hope your results are good!!!!! :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy, he's gorgeous!!!!!

Next appointment is in 2 weeks. I've written a few things for my birth plan, but it's basically just keep as mobile as possible and see what happens! I have written a little section about what I'd like to happen if I end up needing a c-section since I've been given at least a 50% chance of ending up with one (baby straight to me if all well, skin to skin in theatre etc).

Hb 11.8 is completely normal! Normal is anything over 11.5 for women, even when not pregnant. I'd decline iron unless my Hb was <11, and even then I'd want to know what my ferritin was before accepting iron. I've never taken iron, but I hear it's not pleasant! I don't envy you ladies having to take it.

Hopefully it's just baby's position TTC. Hope you feel more comfortable soon, but call for advice if you don't.


----------



## Veronicaco

Hmm I am having quite a few Braxton hicks throughout the day so maybe its lying in the same position at night while having them? With dd I didn't have so much as a prelabour twinge until the day I went into labour so I think that's why I'm feeling confused this time as I'm having lots of twinges but nothing more. I get the feeling I'm effacing a bit but I think it's going to be a long slow build up rather than straight into rapid contractions like I had last time. Cm has increased A LOT and getting bum pressure so at least things are moving in the right direction :) I have mw and birth plan on wed pm so if I'm concerned I can ask then.

Spiffy that baby is too gorgeous!! Lucky you're so far away or I'd be over constantly for squishes!!
M2c - fx for the blood test results :)
Ttc- when the belly button pops in I think it often means baby is back to back as that happens a lot for me! You get a little flat bit over your navel too!
Cangaroo- glad all is good :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Veronicaco, glad you have mw on Wednesday. Hopefully things will settle before then and you'll be more comfortable again!

OH has finally admitted he really doesn't like the name DD chose (Ruby). I would never have chosen Ruby, but I love the fact DD chose it. He loves the fact DD chose it, but says he would always think it wasn't his preferred name. She likes our favoured name, though, and does occasionally say she prefers it to Ruby, so I think we're back to Susanna Christine, or possibly Susanna Christine Ruby! We have around 6 weeks to convince DD...... We'd call the baby Suzie. Susanna and Christine are both loosely family names, and DD's names were chosen for family so it feels right. However, we're still considering other names!


----------



## Veronicaco

Susanna Christine Ruby is a lovely way of including your daughters choice :) and its a great name x


----------



## Cangaroo

So it turns out DD really is poorly as I suspected was the cause for her rubbish sleep lately. Finally bothered taking her temperature and it was 38.6C. Oops! She's not been too bad considering. I hope she's well enough for the child minder tomorrow!


----------



## zephyr

M2c good luck with your test results! I really hope you get your home birth. 
I managed to find a few 0-3 month things in amongst the older baby stuff I had packed away that fit but I've placed an order for some stuff that will hopefully arrive today or tomorrow. Sorting clothes in her first week wasn't something I imagined myself doing :haha: I guess having a yellow baby and wanting to hold off on gender specific clothing didn't help!

Things are still going well. Annabelle is still waking to feed often and is still feeding very well. 
I'm really enjoying all the cuddles! 
I have to leave her with hubby this morning while I go do the food shopping and I don't even want to go lol

I'm still very sore :( my back and upper abdominal muscles are very achy if I walk round for too long.


----------



## Cangaroo

Can't your OH do the shopping? Or can you bring her with you in a sling? It's so hard being away from them while they're so little! Glad Annabelle is feeding well. How much did she weigh and what dies she weigh now? I can't remember what you said her birth weight was.


----------



## VJean

TTC, I'm sorry you're achy, but I'm extremely jealous you pooped! :rofl:

Spiffy, he is gorgeous! Makes me even more excited to see my little guy! Hope your boobs are feeling better!

Zypher, I'm so glad baby is doing well. I dread the day I'll have to leave my new baby, but lucky for us the dads are capable of doing a great job!

Canga, sorry your DD isn't feeling well! And I love that you are considering her name choice! 

M2C, glad all is well!

Veronico, doesn't it seem like we feel every tweak and twinge now, than we did with first babies? I feel like I was so clueless back then! Can't wait to hear how your mw appt goes!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I've had an increase in cm for two weeks before birth in all my pregnancies so far, so you may not have too much longer left to go! As for feeling like you're effacing, that reminded me about the night I went into labor. I was sitting on the couch wondering whether or not to go to the hospital, and during my contractions, I could actually feel my uterus pulling upward all the way down to my cervix, so I was actually feeling myself dilate! It was pretty weird!

TTC, I'm not sure if you remember, but I had a crampy back for a few days when I was about as far along as your are now, and I did end up calling my OB, because like you, I was concerned about PTL. Their main concern was whether the back pains were coming in timeable intervals. When I said no, it's kind of just a steady pain, they said than it was most likely baby's position, and that I could try getting on hands and knees and rocking to shift him.

M2C, I'm sure your bloods will come back fine. That's unfortunate that you have to wait a few more days to find out, though!

Cangaroo, sorry your DD is poorly. :( I do like your name choice, though. And that's good that your DH admitted he didn't really like Ruby, rather than going ahead with it and having regrets later.

VJean, not much longer left for you! :flower:

Zephyr, I'm feeling sore today, too. :( I think I felt better yesterday, and so I definitely over did it with the kids, and am now suffering for it.


----------



## ttc126

Canga, i think either way you do the names will be great! I like Suzie a lot! And I'm sure it will grow on your dd the more you use it ;) Also here normal hemoglobin is considered above 12 so that's why i was thinking yours was a tiny bit low :) But no worries! No way I'd take iron either above 11! 

Veronica, i forgot to say earlier you looked like you dropped for sure! I'm sure you're almost there :)

Vjean, thanks! You made me laugh :) Pooping was a relief lol!!!! :) Only a few days to go for you!

Zephyr, sorry you're so sore :( And sorry about your hassles with clothes :) It sure will be fun when the ones you ordered get here! 

Spiffy, how is it with 3 kiddos? Sorry you overdid it yesterday! I hope the littles allow you to rest tonight :)
And thanks for your thoughts on my back pain! I was really hoping you'd have something to tell me :) I do remember you having a backache now you mention it! I probably should have called earlier today because mine did come and go in intervals, but i only felt a couple of contractions in my stomach and now after like 6 hours of aching, it's fine! I'll keep an eye but i do have an ultrasound and appointment in 2 weeks.


----------



## zephyr

Cangaroo - Aw no hubby is fab with most things but unfortunately anything to do with shopping he sucks at lol
he will spend twice as much, forget half of it and fill the trolley with junk. 
She was 9lb13 and will be weighed tomorrow afternoon. 

Shopping is done, I didn't want to leave but it was good to get a bit of fresh air. She was asleep in daddy's arms the entire time and woke just as I got home so it worked out good. 

Spiffy sorry you are sore too!


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC- wow, can't believe you're supposed to have Hb above 12 there! I know lots of ladies who run at less than that even when not pregnant.

DD slept in our bed most of last night so I at least got sine sleep. She wasn't very settled, though, so I'm duper tired again this morning.

Zephyr, no wonder you're having clothes issues! DD was 8lb9 and was in mostly 0-3m stuff from birth.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, its a lot of juggling with three kids, especially three so little, because there's so much the older two still need help with. I'm just glad DH is here to help right now.

Well, its 1am here and I still haven't had a chance to get any sleep yet, and Asher is still wide awake. DH told me he'd take over at 2am if this happened again tonight, so I just have an hour left to go until I can sleep. Someone needs to tell this boy that playtime is for the daytime! :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo at least DH has said his not to keen on the name. I think your choice of names are lovely and still have ruby in which I think is pretty cute seeing as dd choose it! How is she today?

Zephyr did annabelles clothes turn up? I've got a few unisex bits in newborn and 0-3 and some pink and blue bits from Corban and indigo so I'll be alright for a few days. Can always send DH out or order some bits online when I know the sex. How are you feeling? Did little miss put weight on?

Vjean how are you feeling? Not long now! Are you ready?

Spiffy did you get your sleep? Hope so! Can only imagine how tiring 3 minis are! I'm exhausted with the 2 right now. How are you feeling? Asher ok? Do you have to take him for any extra checks cause his a little early?

Veronica when is your next midwife? How are you feeling today? Maybe you'll be surprised and bubs will be a bit early?!? 

Ttc how's you my dear?

So I'm just gagging to know my results! Gonna call tomorrow afternoon so fingers crossed they will have them. I'll be disappointed if there too low but at least I'll know either way. 

Xxxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Midwife is tomorrow! I'm definitely feeling the strain, walked with dd in the pushchair eatlier and felt a lot of pressure on my cervix and bottom. Also been feeling weepy but bh have subsided a bit. Countdown to Dd's party on Sunday so dont want any action until that's over with also I will be 37 weeks then so not classed as a preemie and hopefully no hospital stay. I have the specialist next week too for a check up and ten midwife the following week so lots of poking and prodding coming up :)
Can't wait to hear your results m2c!! So hoping you et your home birth x


----------



## Cangaroo

I had a feeling he didn't like Ruby, but he kept refusing to give an opinion so I'm pleased he finally said something! DD wasn't too bad this morning, but still had a slight fever so went to her Nana's rather than the childminder.

Hope you got some sleep, Spiffy!

Hope midwife goes well and you last at least until next week, Veronicaco!

Good luck for your results M2C!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, thank you so much for asking if Asher had any extra check-ups, because it reminded me that he needed to see the pediatrician TODAY, and I still hadn't called and set up an appointment. So I called right after reading your post and managed to get an appointment still. Phew!

Veronicaco, sorry to hear you're starting to feel so uncomfortable, but you're getting so close! I'm predicting a 38 week baby for you. :flower:

Cangaroo, sorry your DD still isn't feeling well. I hope she gets better soon. :hugs:

Well, Asher decided to party until about 4am last night, but thankfully DH took over at 2am so I was able to get some sleep. I'm afraid this is going to become a habit, though. He just wants to sleep all day and be awake all night, and it's so hard at this age to convince them to be awake during the day if they won't want to be. With Liam, we would just undress him a little to wake him up, but with Asher we can't do that, because we need to make sure he's maintaining his body temp. Well, hopefully he just decides to shift that awake time to the day.


----------



## Veronicaco

Spiffy I hope you are right as the way I'm feeling now I can't imagine 2 more weeks of this let alone 5!! 
Back ache has gotten so bad that I can't sit still and am having to gently rock on my ball to feel ok. Plus feeling sick and this radiating pain round the front of my bump. It's not coming in waves or anything like that, I think baby must be in a strange position. Think I'm going to have a little lie down and see it that helps.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy it's a good job I asked! Hehe! Hopefully his sleep pattern changes soon. Do your other two nap at the sametime? Let us know how mini man gets on with his check up.

Veronica I wonder what's going on? Maybe just gearing up? Hopefully this either calms down or turns into something after Sunday. Keep us updated Hun.

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo hope dd feels better soon xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Thanks everyone! DD is much better after a pyjama day at Nana's. I'm pleased as I've finally managed to win a Tens machine on eBay. I've been trying for weeks and they keep going for loads of money! I've got this one for a decent price. :)

How strange Veronicaco! Hope it gets more comfy soon.

Hope the appointment goes well, Spiffy!


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks guys, all of a sudden I am feeling much better! So strange. Wonder if it will start up again ?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica maybe just warming up?

Cangaroo great news on the tens machine. I've never used one. Are they as good as they say? 

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

I survived 2 straight days of contractions every 5 minutes at home using a Tens machine last time, so it must have done something! I used my friend's last time, but she's since sold it so I had to source a new one. 

Glad you're feeling better, Veronica!


----------



## zephyr

M2c I actually used a tens for the labour and yes it helped, I actually thought it was brilliant. 
However once I started getting those awful contractions near the end and when I started feeling like pushing hubby got alot of "ohhhh nooooooooo it wont go up any higher" from me
haha
I also kept forgetting to turn it back to the in between contraction setting round that time and I ended up ripping it off cos it was distracting.

Midwife is here at 4pm today for weighing. Its only 11 atm. Still waiting on the courier but we have a few things to tide us over till her stuff arrives :p 

spiffy, Im up all night here too. Annabelle sleeps all day and is feeding very frequently over night. Its exhausting! Hopefully these babies settle down a bit and start stretching out their sleeps at night.


----------



## zephyr

Midwife just left, Annabelle gained weight and is now 9lb 15. 
Clothing turned up so all is good but I was sent size 1 body suits instead of 0-3 month ones so I have to wait for those till next week grr.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr she's doing great! Bless her! Good she's got some clothes too!

I may have a little look into a tense machine today :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

36 weeks! Yeah! Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Bump is looking great m2c!!!

Glad annabelle is doing well and gaining weight :) hope you get clothes sorted :)

Couldn't get comfy for hours last night, but got to sleep in the end and feeling less achy now so hoping baby is in a better position but it feels like he's descended more! In not sure how far he has to descend lol. Will be interesting to see what the midwife says this afternoon! Weather is terrible here so I think we are going to have a lazy morning and see how I feel as the day progresses, certainly feeling different to yesterday morning. Just hope it's not an infection or something like that :/


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thank you. At least you have the midwife this afternoon to be able to ask some questions. Monday the midwife said this bubs is on the brim! Wonder if something is happening for you! Hopefully not an infection!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm glad Annabelle is gaining weight and doing well! And yes, sleep vibes for us both! :sleep:

M2C, your bump is looking great! :flower:

Veronicaco, I'm glad you're feeling better. It will be interesting to see what your midwife has to say.

Our appointment today went well. Asher weighs 5lbs 7oz, so almost back to birth weight, which is good. Everything else looked great. Also, when I told the pediatrician that I was formula feeding, she told me that was probably for the best and that if I had been breastfeeding, she thinks we'd still be at the hospital, considering how much trickier it is for preemie babies to figure it out breastfeeding and start gaining weight. So that made me feel better about my decision. Not that I had been regretting it, but it's still nice to have your doctors agree with you. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy great news about Asher. Like you say it's nice hearing certain things. Sounds like you've made the best decision for you all. 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I called for blood results and the receptionist said my levels are 9.9. That's what they were at 28 weeks?!? She said something about my ferritin levels and I need to see the dr. Unfortunately indigo was screaming so couldn't hear what she was saying. Gonna call my midwife once Corban is at playgroup and indigo is asleep xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Lovely bump M2C! I hope the receptionist was reading your 28 week results by mistake. Hope your midwife gets back to you quickly and clears things up. Fingers crossed for good results!

Glad pediatrician went well, Spiffy!


----------



## Veronicaco

Yeah hope those were the wrong results m2c!

Midwife went well, no sugar in urine and all checked out ok, head no longer engaged tho!! I could feel her wiggling it about but he's still head down which is the main thing. She wasn't concerned about the aches and said probably baby was in an awkward position but she's written it in my notes in case the specialist finds it relevant next week. We went over the birth plan and I was happy with most of it. She did say that I need a lot more monitoring this time because of my uterus and they seem to think it's a lot more serious this time than last. Although te specialist will tell me more next week. She emphasised the importance of me being at the main hospital and that they would have to ambulance me down if my labour was progressing really quickly as my risk of pph is a lot higher this time!! Which I wasn't aware of!! So cramping myself a bit more this time!! She also said that I would have to head for hospital when cx are 4-5mins but that specialist may just tell me to head down when things get regular so I can be monitored. So I will know more next thur. Hope I don't go into labour before then ha!!


----------



## ttc126

Glad to hear your sweet babies are doing well spiffy and zephyr! :)

M2c, really hope your results aren't the same as 28 weeks! Update when you hear from your mw! Would you absolutely not do homebirth if it's that low? I mean i was 8.2 when i was induced with ds and i bled a normal amount. When i hemorrhaged it was a delayed hemorrhage 3 weeks postpartum due to placenta accreta. So really if it wasn't for that, I would have been ok. But i know you had a bad hemorrhage with your molar, so i would do what you're comfortable with. Just wanted to give that perspective.

Veronica, i hope you can hold out till Thursday! :) Seems you'll go soon!!!!

Cangaroo, is your dd better?

I'm doing alright here. Plenty of contractions, but back to the normal irritable uterus kind. No more back pain like the other day. :)


----------



## Cangaroo

DD is much better today, thanks. 

Glad you're feeling better TTC!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My last visit to the midwife I saw a different midwife and she said ultimately it's my decision but I'm not sure what my midwife would say. It's not like I think I'll bleed more as I only bleed normal amounts with Corban and indie but it's just put that what if to much into my head. If I go into labour during the day and something happens then I don't want the babies seeing it but then I want to be at home so indigo doesn't see us bring a baby in.... Homebirth it will kinda just happen. Oh I don't know! Midwife didn't call back so I'm not sure!!!!! In my understanding if my ferritin levels are low does that mean my iron reserves are low??!?

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica hope little man stays put for the time being. At least you have the consultant next week to talk about things. Bit scary about your higher risk of pph but at least everyone will be aware and ready if that happened. 

Xx


----------



## luvymom

Our thread was falling way down the list! How is everyone? 

I'm feeling really good amazingly. I think the nesting energy has kicked in so I'm getting as much done as I can before it goes away. Also picking up the last little items. Quick question. I'm going to get a postpartum belly band this time. Have any of you ever used one? I'm getting mixed reviews on all brands so I'm having a hard time deciding which one to get but I want to make sure I have it before baby comes so I can put it on immediately after.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm curious about belly bands too! Anyone used one?

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I didn't use one last time. No idea, sorry!


----------



## Veronicaco

No I havent, I did wonder if it would help! 

Had a crud day with dd down at a&e after she fell at soft play and now can't stand. Poor thing, she got the all clear but I'm hoping she's ok for her party on Sunday :(

Had loads of bh today and husband starts asking why I'm walking funny! I didn't realise I was lol. Lots of bum pain! But could be from spending half te day in waiting room chairs (not comfy). 

How's everyone? Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh no, your poor DD! Hope she feels better by the weekend! 

I've had loads more Braxton Hicks in the last few days too. Quite distracting!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Your poor dd! Hopefully a few days rest and she will be ok for her party! 

I've never had Braxton hicks! I'm hoping this labour will be clear cut like my last two. I take it there's a big difference between bh and contractions?

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Yeah, BH just feel tight and if you prod your belly it's rock hard. They never hurt for me. Real contractions were completely different!

OH just pointed out my bump has dropped. I'm sure he's right, thinking about it, though I hadn't noticed until just now!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Eek! Bump dropped! When did it with dd? I'm so excited with all the labour spotting coming up!

Vjean is tomorrow the big day??

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and happy 35 weeks xx


----------



## Cangaroo

I think it dropped at 36 ish weeks last time. I certainly felt pressure low down etc from before 37 weeks, which I haven't had at all yet. I still didn't have DD until 41 weeks, so I'm well aware it means nothing!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I have a belly band! Well, it's technically called a postpartum girdle and it's made by Bellefit (I have the corset style). They're a little pricier than some others, but I'm glad I didn't cheap out. I love it! I feel so much more "put together" when I'm wearing it, like I actually have abs. :haha: Plus, my posture is better, and of course it also makes me look thinner because it holds in that saggy empty bump that you usually have for the first few weeks. Overall, I'm impressed with it, and wish I'd had it after my other two babies. :flower:

Sorry to hear that you're all starting to get more uncomfortable. As for BH, I've either never had them, or they feel exactly like my Irritable Uterus contractions, because before I was diagnosed, I thought they were just BH. :shrug:

Veronicaco, sorry to hear about your DD. :( I hope she's feeling better by the time her party comes around.

We're doing good here. Asher did a little better the last two nights, only having a hour and a half stretch of awake time in the middle of the night, versus the 4-5 hours he was doing before that. We're trying to wake him up more often during the day so that he'll switch over, but he still just likes to be awake late at night. I'm still dealing with uncomfortable engorgement, but I think it might be a tiny bit better today than yesterday, so hopefully I'm on the downhill side.


----------



## zephyr

Yay you ladies are so close! 

I've never tried a belly band either. 

Annabelle is a week old today and has barely left my arms. I just can't put her down :p She is too cute and cuddly. I'm exhausted mostly because I'm trying to make the most of these newborn cuddles. I feel so sad that this will be our last time! Already shes more alert and looking round and growing bigger. 
Hubby is back at work in 4 days. I have no idea how things will go but im hoping it goes well.

I'm starting to feel like I am more mobile, my muscles don't ache as much and im on my feet more and more each day.


----------



## luvymom

Zephyr and Spiffy, I'm glad you are both enjoying your Littles. Sorry Spiffy about being engorged. That seriously is the worst! Can I ask where you got your corset from and how much it cost? I saw that one on amazon and the price took my breath away but I really want a good one.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I got my corset through Bellefit's website, so it was the same cost as the one through Amazon, but when I bought it, they had a $10 discount when you check out, so it was a little cheaper. We were also able to buy it with our health saving's account, so that was nice. But after reading reviews for a lot of other postpartum support wear, this one seemed to be the best quality, so I decided it was worth it.

Zephyr, I'm noticing that Asher is starting to be a little more alert now, too. Unfortunately his most alert time is at night. :dohh:


----------



## ttc126

Happy 1 week to Annabelle and Asher :)

Having a totally exhausted day but still reading everyone's updates :)

I got my gestational diabetes test done today. I really really hope i pass because that nasty orange drink is nauseating. 

Hope you're all well!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So ladies..... I'm having moments of worry about labour..... I'm not sure if it's because both my labours were so different that I don't know what to expect or if it's this whole homebirth thing. Thing is I know I can do back 2 back labour and a swift labour without pain relief so I dunno?! Oooooo! I've never worried about it before but here I am having little pangs of worry!

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

M2c, I'm so sorry! That must be a very stressful feeling!

First, you have many good reasons for wanting homebirth. Corban and Indigo will love being there as their sister or brother is born :) plus, you know you do great with no pain relief. I bet being at home in a more comfortable environment will make it even better.

Second, if something during labor scares or worries you, transfer is an option. It's not as if you can't change your mind during labor.

With that said, I'm a strong believer in intuition. If you don't feel comfortable with staying home, there may be a reason. Only you know if your apprehension is normal fear of a new experience or something more. 

:hugs: Either way, i know you'll totally breeze through your birth! You are strong, you are smart, and you can do it! :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Well said ttc!! 

I think now is the point at which the worries start to appear! I always try to remind myself that before modern medicine and knowledge women still gave birth every day and how many women must have given birth with out assistance to get me here today!! Even if at the time you are set to have a home birth you can change your mind!! But after two good labours you know what you're doing and what feels right so you can make decisions as you go! I bet you won't regret it xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thank you ttc!

I'm currently not booked for homebirth because of my levels. I'm still yet to speak to my midwife! She's not called back. Argh! 

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thought I'd call the drs again to see if my results were wrong but she said she couldn't tell me numbers just that I've got to see the dr! Can't get hold of my midwife. Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh how frustrating m2c!! I hope you get an answer soon, although I guess it will be next week now before you hear anything!!

Been having quite a few tightenings again today, they are a little more uncomfortable than yesterday's and I'm just getting in the bath to see if they ease off a bit. Also just had a clear out ( tmi) despite having been the other way for weeks which has freaked me out a bit. starting to worry that he might try to put in an appearance and upstage his sisters party!!! But then I still think I will go overdue lol definitely need sleep before anything can happen!!!

Is it going to be like it was with zephyr? Lots of false starts and an overdue baby lol


----------



## Cangaroo

How frustrating, M2C! And now it's the weekend so I presume you won't hear until monday. :( 

I had dreadful day at work today. So so busy! Now desperately trying to get DD to sleep so I can go out to dinner at a friend's without having to worry about MIL getting her to sleep. DD hates anyone other than me putting her to bed, we've only tried a few times as it's usually such a disaster! I think I've succeeded....


----------



## Veronicaco

Hope you get to have a lovely relaxing evening Canga :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ok so I spoke to a midwife! I explained what's going on and she said get some floradax and get that into me. She said book with my midwife Monday or Tuesday to chat before my 38 week appointment (as my midwife is away) she thinks as it's 9.9 it will be fine by labour. She seemed more positive which makes me feel positive. 

Veronica I wonder if so etching is kicking off for you? Hopefully he decides to stay put till after Sunday! When is DDs birthday? 

Cangaroo enjoy your lovely evening out!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Sounds promising m2c!!

Dd's birthday is halloween do 2 weeks today :) xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah this midwife gave me hope. She spoke to an older midwife who said she thinks it will be fine too. Just nice hearing it! Feeling a bit more like homebirth is still possible. 

Can't believe your 37 weeks Sunday! Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Neither can I!! 

DH just saw my stomach tighten with one of my Braxton hicks and asked if I thought the baby would come soon lol!! I just don't feel ready yet if that makes sense. Plus my poor mum would be in a panic to get here!!


----------



## luvymom

M2C, glad you were able to talk to someone. I take Floradax (when I remember). If you've never taken it before, I highly recommend mixing it with a little juice. And it can be pricey. But from what I've heard, It's the best stuff out there. My sister had a home birth in August low iron. I'm not sure how low, but things went well.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I hope little man stays put until after your DD's birthday party. But hey, we all know what happened to Zephyr... :winkwink:

M2C, I'm not sure what my iron levels were when I gave birth, but I know they were low, because I would start feeling like crap if I missed a day or two of taking my iron pills, and it wasn't even that bad when they first discovered that my iron was low, so I know it had dropped further. However, my bleeding after birth was totally normal, and 8 days later, I'm barely bleeding at all and a light pad is definitely more than enough.

Cangaroo, I'm sorry you had such an exhausting day at work. I hope you enjoy your evening out!

Not much to report here. Asher is still doing well, and has sort of been doing better these last two nights. He's had a 2-3 hour stretch of awake time earlier on in the night (like 9pm-12am), and then another 1.5 hour stretch in the middle of the night (from 3am-4:30am), but then sleeps the rest of the time. It's not ideal, but it's better than the 12am-4am stretch that he was doing before! :flower:


----------



## luvymom

I've been so nesty lately but no matter how much energy or motivation I have, I still cannot convince myself to get on my hands and knees to mop my kitchen floor. And boy does it need it!


----------



## zephyr

Veronica I hope you don't get too much false labour! Mine was from babies position, once she turned it all happened with a bang lol which is how I felt those last few weeks, like labour was right there but something was stopping it. 
I hope you don't get too much more but if you do, rest up! It can get tiring :p

m2c I hope you get your homebirth but as everyone else said you can always change your mind at any point during the labour.
there was only one time I asked hubby to call an ambulance and that was during my last few contractions because my midwife hadn't arrived yet and I didn't know how much longer I could hold off pushing for. The rest of the time I felt really good. 
During the pushing stage it wouldnt of mattered where I was as I was focusing on only one thing, getting the baby out. Afterwards was amazing being at home.
I didn't even think about things going wrong during labour really when I had spent so much time before hand worrying. 
I think you'll know at the time where you need to be :) 

Cangaroo enjoy your dinner out! Sorry you had a long day. 

Annabelle hit a growth spurt she feed non stop yesterday and last night she spent nearly 5 hours continually feeding alternating boobs and cat napping for ten minutes in between.
It was exhausting! She is still feeding a lot today but only woke 3 times between 1am and 9am Thank goodness! I'm not sure I could of continued that feeding stretch much longer.


----------



## Cangaroo

Thanks everyone! Had a lovely evening out with no awnings from DD. A big success!

So glad you got to speak to someone, M2C, and it's soy ding positive.

Glad to hear Asher is sleeping a little better. Hope those awake at night times keep getting shorter! :hugs:

Those growth spurts are such hard work Zephyr! :hugs: Are you getting any chance to nap in the day?


----------



## VJean

Hi ladies,

I haven't read the past two or three pages, but wanted to give a quick update. Keegan Daniel was born at 1:28 this afternoon, weighing in at 8lbs 4oz, 20 inches long. Delivery went smoothly for the most part, but Keegan isn't breathing well and is in the NICU. Hopefully we'll know more tomorrow.....this just sucks. 

I did have good timing this evening and was able to hold him for the first time while the nurse changed his blanket. And then the respiratory therapist came in and changed his mask so I got to see that he has hair!

Don't mind my messy hair in the pic....it has been a long day!

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/Mobile%20Uploads/C51DF786-6AEB-4A92-8BD0-53EDA69B4D5F.jpg
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/Mobile%20Uploads/2411E895-02BC-4FDE-81A8-31581D6A886D.jpg
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/Mobile%20Uploads/FC85EF31-4B30-46D1-ADFE-D76DD44B400E.jpg


----------



## ttc126

Vjean! Congratulations Hon!!!! 

My heart aches that your little guy is in the nicu! Praying Keegan makes quick progress! Hugs to you!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats vjean! He's beautiful.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Vjean! He's gorgeous! (And you look great, too!) :flower:

I'm sorry to hear that he's not breathing well. You had GD, right? Because I know GD babies tend to have slower lung development. Well, I hope he starts breathing better on his own and can be released from NICU soon. :hugs:

Now listen up, all you babies that are still cooking...no more NICU stays! Two out of three on this thread is quite enough!


----------



## Veronicaco

Wow congratulations v.jean he is so handsome (you look fab too). I'm sorry he hasn't been breathing well but I'm sure they will get it sorted really quickly and he will be in your arms where he's meant to be x

Glad you had a good time Cangaroo!

Thanks zephyr, the cheeky monkey is back to back so I am trying to sit/stand and lean forward over my ball to get him to the right place. 

Hear hear Spiffy! No more nicu would be preferable!!


----------



## Cangaroo

Congratulations VJean! He's gorgeous! Sorry he's not well and is in NICU. :hugs: I hope he recovers quickly and is in your arms very soon. Has big sister met him yet?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Vjean what a beauty! Your looking fab too! Congratulations. Sorry to hear his in nicu. Let's hope for a swift stay so his back with his Mumma ASAP! How are you feeling?

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I received a letter from my drs asking to get another blood test before booking into see him?!? Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Hmm.... have they messed up?


----------



## Cangaroo

Maybe they only did your Hb and not your ferritin so they want to do that too?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

The receptionist said on Monday my hb was 9.9 and my ferritin levels are low. Dunno?!? Xx


----------



## Krippy

VJean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't read the past two or three pages, but wanted to give a quick update. Keegan Daniel was born at 1:28 this afternoon, weighing in at 8lbs 4oz, 20 inches long. Delivery went smoothly for the most part, but Keegan isn't breathing well and is in the NICU. Hopefully we'll know more tomorrow.....this just sucks.
> 
> I did have good timing this evening and was able to hold him for the first time while the nurse changed his blanket. And then the respiratory therapist came in and changed his mask so I got to see that he has hair!
> 
> Don't mind my messy hair in the pic....it has been a long day!
> 
> https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/Mobile%20Uploads/C51DF786-6AEB-4A92-8BD0-53EDA69B4D5F.jpg
> https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/Mobile%20Uploads/2411E895-02BC-4FDE-81A8-31581D6A886D.jpg
> https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/Mobile%20Uploads/FC85EF31-4B30-46D1-ADFE-D76DD44B400E.jpg

He is gorgeous VJean ... Hope you are out of the NICU soon. Thinking of you....


----------



## luvymom

Vjean he is adorable and you look amazing! Hope he does better soon.


----------



## Veronicaco

V.jean - how's keegan doing? Hope all is well and they've sorted out his breathing 

Dd's party was a success!! She and her fellow birthday girl had a lovely time and a mutual friend made the most amazing rainbow cake so we managed to get past it without event and as I'm 37 weeks today baby is welcome to arrive when he likes :)


----------



## Cangaroo

So glad the party went well Veronica! Happy birthday to your DD, and happy 37 weeks to you. :)


----------



## Veronicaco

37 week bump pic ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So pleased all went well! Yay! Happy 37 weeks! You look great! 

How are all the mummas and babies doing?

All bump mummas ok? 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, I hope Keegan is doing well. :hugs:

Veronicaco, you've definitely dropped! :thumbup: I'm glad your DD's birthday was a success. Now little man can make his appearance! :flower:

Doing good here. Asher still likes to be awake at night, but I'm used to that, because none of our babies have been good sleepers. Thankfully DH is still working from home until this Wednesday, so he's able to arrange his work around me sleeping in during the morning after being up at night, so that helps. It will be hard when he goes back, though. The good news is that the engorgement is finally gone! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy great news on the less sore boobies! Hopefully your little fella will have longer sleeps at night so you can get a bit more rest.

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

We are doing good here. Hubby is back at work tomorrow. Lol this is going to be interesting. 

Annabelle sleeps during the day in her hammock. I gotta say, best thing I ever brought! All my babies would scream the second I put them down. She goes down in it and stays asleep until the twins make noise and wake her. 
Not ready to put her down in it at night yet.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: I havent had a chance to do the proper catching up yet

VJean congrats! what a handsome little guy! :hugs: hope his stay in the NICU is short and hes in your arms soon!


----------



## Jess19

Here is a bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Veronicaco

Looking great Jess! Bump is looking quite low :) x


----------



## Cangaroo

Looking great, Jess!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess you look fab! What is your section date again lovely?

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, lovely bump! :flower:

Zephyr, I'm glad Annabelle is sleeping well in her hammock. We have Asher in a bassinet day and night right now, since its on wheels, so we can just roll it back and forth between our bedroom and living room. As he gets older and is less content during the day, we'll start using our swing. Thankfully, noises haven't seemed to bother him yet, which is good, because between DD and DS, there's pretty much constant yelling, laughing, or screaming going on. :dohh:

Veronicaco, any more signs of impending labor?

Hope everyone else is feeling well!


----------



## Veronicaco

Glad you are getting into a good routine with Asher spiffy :)

I've had a quiet day as far as bh and twinges go! Also slept well 3 nights in a row which is amazing!! I normally wake for ages or really early and can't get back to sleep. Dh says my snoring is epic! Lol. I do want to hang on for a couple more weeks really as I know 39 is optimal but as long as he's healthy he can come when he's ready :) he just has this way of pushing his feet out of one side and his bum out of the other and it's getting sooo painful!!! 

Any news from v.jean?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica I get the same!!! Have a big butt lump one side then feet pushing the other side. Even me poking doesn't stop it pushing! Ouch!

Xx


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy it sounds like you have a good routine going. It's really good Asher sleeps through the noise! Annabelle sleeps through most of the noise but if its a quiet period and suddenly one of the twins have a tantrum or they start fighting she wakes up. 

I had plans on cleaning And getting back to being close to normal today haha im dreaming if I think I'm getting any cleaning done lol! Without a newborn its a battle to clean with the twins - I have to clean faster than they mess the place. 
So uhhh day 1 of hubby at work ..... lets just hope no one surprise visits me :p annnnnd its probably going to be eggs on toast for dinner for everyone as I didnt start the slow cooker before hubby left.


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :) the c section is most likely going to be Nov 6th. I have an appointment on Wednesday and it will be finalized then. Im ready now though lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Having my bloods taken again today and should be seeing the dr for those results on Thursday. I think I'm gonna go to the supermarket to buy some bits to pack a hospital bag as I feel more like that's going to be my option so might aswell prepare.

When are peoples next appointments? I have 38 week midwife Monday xx


----------



## Veronicaco

You may as well m2c, even if you are just prepared for a possible transfer from a home birth. I would hate to be half way through labour thinking 'I need to pack a bag' best to be prepared for all eventualities :)

I have specialist on Thursday and then midwife next Tuesday for my 38 week check up! 

Jess how are you? I saw on fb that your cx were 10mins last night!! X


----------



## ttc126

Glad your dd had a good birthday party veronicaco! I hope your specialist appt goes well! 

Jess, super cute bump! 

M2c, I'm sorry its looking like a hospital birth :( I'm hoping your appointment goes well Thursday! 

Hi spiffy! Glad to hear Asher is sleeping a bit more :)

Zephyr, glad to hear Annabelle is doing well! 

Canga, hope you're doing well :)

Thinking of you vjean!

I'm not doing the best... Ok so i have weekly blood draw appointments at a clinic where they weigh me every time. I'd been steadily gaining 1lb a week. On the 29th of Sept I was 138 (10 lbs up from starting). The 9th of Oct I was 145....a big jump for 9 days. I was concerned but thought maybe it was a fluke. I eat mainly the same everyday, but had a soda the day before. Well since then I had watched my eating carefully. Made sure to drink water or tea only and not overeat. Well yesterday I was 148.6 lbs. Another fairly big gain. I've also had a headache since Wednesday now (so nearly a week) and my hands are starting to swell. 
I called my nurse concerned and she is also concerned that preeclampsia may be starting. Water weight gain followed by swelling then rise in bp is how it often starts. I've put on 20lbs total now, but have gained half that in 3 weeks. Seems kind of ridiculous especially as I'm eating very healthy since fast food makes me so sick! The nurse assured me I am definitely not eating so much as to gain all that. 
So I'm on a strict low sodium diet this week. I have to make sure if my headache gets worse or i have vision issues that i go to the hospital right away. It's so gross i can literally feel myself retaining water. I kind of broke down yesterday because i just do not want to get preeclampsia again. It was a hellish experience last time. Today I'm feeling more positive though so I'm hoping everything will be just fine. 
In good news, i got my glucose results back and i passed! I'm still very anemic, but hasn't gotten worse so I'm glad for that too!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm sorry you're feeling so awful! :hugs: I really, hope and pray you don't get pre-E again, especially this early. :( Remember, I said no more babies in the NICU! When did you start getting it last time around?

Jess, sorry your contractions died off, although you've still got another 10 day until Halloween, so no rush yet! :winkwink:

Zephyr, how did your first day without hubby go?

M2C, good idea packing a hospital bag. Hopefully you won't need it, but it will be nice to know you have it ready just in case.

Veronicaco, I wonder if you're experiencing the calm before the storm? The definitely had that this time around. Do you remember me talking about how all of the sudden I had less contractions than normal? That last right up until the day I went into labor!


----------



## Veronicaco

Ttc! I hope you are ok, it must be quite worrying. Fx you manage to keep it at bay!

I wonder if you're right spiffy! I've been achy today but no bh to speak of, just so tired!! Just feeling a bit down and fed up, wishing that something would happen so I could stop feeling so rubbish but at the same time apprehensive of how labour will go this time. Felt so great til the day I went into labour with dd it's weird feeling so crap this time. Sorry - self pity moment. Need a kick up the bum today!


----------



## ttc126

Thanks spiffy :) Last time I felt like I had it at 32 weeks but my horrible ob told me i was a first time mom and didn't know. But sure enough at 36 weeks i suddenly felt the most ill I've ever been...uncontrollably shaking, constant vomiting, pounding headache, unable to see....very scary. When the hospital ran tests my liver function was already severely affected. So technically i was diagnosed 36w but i knew I had it at 32. This time I have a great ob and it shouldn't get as severe (if that's indeed what's going on) with early treatment. 

Veronica, I'm so sorry your feeling so awful :( I'm hoping labor is right around the corner and that's why you feel bad :(


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry you're feeling so awful TTC! Has your bp been checked recently? And your urine? I'd have thought they'd do those straight away if any worries about pre-E. Hope your headache settles.

I have 36/40 midwife appt on Monday. 2 more weeks of work after tbis week. Can't wait!


----------



## zephyr

Ttc aw I hope everything is okay, I really hope its not pre e!

M2c good idea packing a bag! I started to but then unpacked it and I just kept everything I was using at home in one place and hubby knew to grab from that stuff if it was needed. 

My first day at home went okay it was shopping day so after hubby got home I had to go to the fruit store etc. 
The kids are usually in bed by 730 but last night they were up till after 9pm!
I got to sleep at 11, woke a couple of times to feed Annabelle then she fussed from 3am till 6am and I managed to get another half hour sleep in before hubby left so im pretty tired today. 
Have my midwife appointment later.
hubby and I have taken our guesses at weight gain. He thinks 100 grams I think over 200 grams lol


----------



## zephyr

Goodness me she is 10lb 7.
She gained 230 gms!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr good news the first day went ok! Love that she's already a lovely 10lb 7oz! Hehe!

Cangaroo how exciting you finish work soon! Bring it on. Hope you get some rest before baby arrives.

Ttc I'm sorry you've not been feeling good. I guess your worry is amplified with what happened with your first. Also good you feel better about your ob this time too.

Veronica how are you feeling? At least your over the 37 week mark. Hope your feeling a little better.

Had bloods taken yesterday and I got the nurse to have a look at results.... She said no one had done ferritin levels since the last time I was anemic in 2012. The receptionist told me I had low ferritin levels so dunno were she got that from. The midwife has only been requesting a full blood count which was 9.9 last Monday. Same as my 28 week result. This time there doing ferritin so will get those results tomorrow if I get into the dr. I'm gonna pack my hospital bag in the next few days. I'm at peace with going midwife led now. 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and I'm full term! 3 weeks till due date.... 21 days! Eek!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Well done Zephyr and Annabelle! Excellent weight gain. And well done for surviving your first day without OH.

I can't believe they're only just checking your ferritin now, M2C! At least you should get some answers tomorrow. Sorry you might not get your homebirth, though you could still insist if you're keen. Is the local midwifery-led birth unit nice? I'd have loved a homebirth this time if I'd had a normal delivery last time around.

It still feels like ages until I finish work! I'm working until 38+1/40 this time round having finished at 36/40 last time. I can absolutely cope with work, still, but it's difficult doing these last few weeks where I have little motivation as I finish so soon!


----------



## Veronicaco

Great weight gain Zephyr!!!

M2c, I hope you get the birth you want, it doesn't have to be at home to be a beautiful empowering experience :) (maybe the next one ;) )
Congratulations on being term - hope to see a bump pic later :)

I hope the weeks pass quickly for you Canga! X

I am still feeling a bit down tbh, I ha a bad night again woken with stomach and back ache, decided to just lie in bed and try to get back to sleep but was getting woken from my doze by the pains. The thing is that the pain lasts several minutes and then goes so it's not really like cx and I don't think my stomach hardens fully although does go a little hard. Confusing and frustrating! My inner thighs and my lady parts are pretty sore as well so I guess it's just more downward movement. Hopefully the specialist will have some words of wisdom for me tomo! But if you ladies have had similar experiences I would love to know!! :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo I know! It's a bit rubbish my midwife didn't request that last week. My midwife is on holiday Monday so I'll see what my levels are and what this midwife has to say. My midwife unit is really nice. The midwife I also had deliver indie was amazing too so I've not had a bad experience there. Still would like a homebirth but I've got my head round midwife led if not.

I found when I was pregnant the last weeks hard as you know you've got time off coming up! Plus just being tired out from pregnancy doesn't help. Will dd still go to the childminder or will she now stay at home with you and baby?

Veronica maybe your body is just gearing up? I just get aches and pains so I'm no help with what's happening. Hopefully your consultant maybe able to give you some advice. Wonder if it is because you'll go early?! I'm getting excited this next wave if babies are on there way!

Vjean hope you and your little fella are doing ok. Been thinking of you!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

37 week bumpage! Woooo xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry you had another bad night Veronica. :hugs:

Glad the midwifery led unit is nice M2C. Veronica is so right that you don't have to be at home to have a beautiful, empowering birth. 

DD will continue going to the childminder 2 days per week (instead of 3) when I'm off. This will cost us almost nothing due to her pre-school funding, which our childminder is eligible for, and keeps our place open for DD2 to start with the childminder next September when DD starts school and I go back to work. Perfect! We only have to pay fir a few extra hours per week and some extra days during holiday time which aren't funded. This will cost less than OH's childcare vouchers, so we'll even have vouchers saved up for when DD2 starts.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I would sway towards a water birth if I went to the midwife unit so it's not all bad.

Cangaroo that sounds great! Corban has 4 afternoons funded at playgroup which he loves 

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I got a call from the drs saying I had some different iron tablets waiting for me (because of last weeks results) she then said she could see a result on the screen from yesterday of my ferritin levels but no hb. So ferritin is apparently 11. Hb was 9.9 last week. Gonna call again tomorrow to see if those are the correct results still.

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, those sound like contractions to me. When I was laying down, my uterus would sink towards my back so it wouldn't feel quite as firm during contractions as it did when I was standing. Plus, some of mine would last for a minute and a half. If it was happening in any sort of pattern, I doubt it was just baby moving downwards. I'm still going with my prediction of a 38 weeker for you. ;)

M2C, so sorry it's starting to look like you might not get your home birth. :( But like the others have said, the birth can be beautiful no matter the setting, so long as you get your sweet little baby at the end of it. :hugs:

Cangaroo, I remember how unmotivated I was at the end of my pregnancy with DD while I was still working. I was just counting down the days! Not much longer left to go, though! :flower:

Zephyr, that's some amazing weight gain! My DD didn't weigh that much until she was 3 months old! :haha:

Things are going okay here. I had a breakdown yesterday, though, and DH had to take the older two to the store so I could have some peace for a bit. I've had a killer headache for 6 days in a row now, and it's really getting me down being in this much pain and still having to deal with three little kids, especially when Liam is getting his molars in and is crying and whining for most of the day. Thankfully DH took the whole night with Asher last night and I was able to get 8 hours of sleep! It was amazing. Of course I'll have to take over tonight so he can catch up, but it was worth it. 

We have Asher's two week check-up tomorrow, so I'm excited to see how much weight he's gained. :flower:


----------



## luvymom

My goodness, so much going on with everyone. Sounds like we are all towards the end with these discomforts. :)

Spiffy, sorry about the headache. That sounds so awful to deal with that while recovering and being a mommy to three Littles. 

Zephyr, great weight gain! My babies are always on the small side. Maybe not when they are born, but shortly after they always thin out.

M2C, I hope things turn around and you get what you are hoping for. Either way, you will get your sweet baby. 

Veronicaco, sounds like your birth story will be next! 

Cangaroo, I can't believe you are still working! I would be useless. Does it pass the time faster though? 

As for me, nesting ended quick. Back to being tired and uncomfortable. 36 weeks today! DH has a business trip next week which was supposed to be his last since when he gets home I'll be term. But his work is demanding he go on another trip the following week clear to the other end of the country! And with travel time he would be gone a full week so I would be 38 1/2 weeks along by the time he got back! Needless to say we were both not very happy about it. I don't think I would go into labor on my own during that time anyway but you just never know what else could arise. What if there were an emergency? It's a full days travel just to get back. Fingers crossed there won't be any problems and baby will stay put until he is home. 

Anyone heard from vjean? I hope she and baby are doing better.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I know your right ladies. I want a fourth baby so I'm hoping that will be a home birth. I'll be taking iron earlier on so I won't have this happen. I'm kinda set on the whole hospital thing now. I've got to think of the baby and myself plus if something happened I wouldn't want my minis panicking. Now I've kinda thought I'll be going to hospital I feel calmer about labour as I know where I'll be. Thanks for your kind words ladies. Xxx

Spiffy I'm sorry you had a bad day! I can only imagine how tired you are. It's great you got some sleep though. Any new pictures of that gorgeous boy of yours? Wonder how much his gained! Always exciting!

Luvymom happy 36 weeks lovely! Yay to that! Bit rubbish about your DH!!! Can't believe his work would ask him to do that so close to delivery. Do you have family close just encase? 

Veronica I wonder if you are next! It's getting me a bit excited!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks guys! It's great to have you all here for your knowledge and support :) thinking about last time I really struggled to identify the contractions and was watching the monitor to know when to guzzle the gas and air so maybe I'm just not very good at telling especially with him being back to back. Been trying to turn him today- lots of housework and hands and knees. Had a little burst of energy which has been lovely to get a few jobs done. 38 weeks doesn't sound all that bad to me lol :) hoping to get some positive info off the specialist tomorrow :)

Spiffy I'm sorry you've been feeling crap!! If your headache persists I'd be inclined to see the doctor and make sure it's not low iron levels or another pregnancy related cause.

Gosh luvymom that's really annoying! I'm glad dh's work are a bit more family friendly and he's able to have time off as he needs it!

Maybe it's a blessing in disguise m2c, you were having a few doubts so this essentially makes the decision for you :) 

No word from V Jean! Hopefully she's really busy with her bubba at home :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica Goodluck with tomorrow let us know how it goes.

My sister said she has a tens machine I can have. Hopefully give it ago! Never used one before!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Veronica- hope all goes well with the specialist tomorrow.

M2C- hope you get some answers tomorrow.

Spiffy- glad you got some rest in the end, sorry you've been feeling so rotten. Hope your headache settles soon. At least you can take whatever painkillers you need to now! Hope Asher lets you get some sleep tonight.

VJean- hope things are ok. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Luvymom- I can't believe your DH's work are being so unreasonable! OH is away tonight, but this is the last business trip he's going on before baby, it's only 1 night and he's only 90 mins drive away.I would NOT be happy for him to go somewhere a flight distance away for a whole week at 38/40. That seems totally unfair to expect him to do that. Even though I'm fully expecting to go overdue, I will be making sure OH knows to keep his phone on him and charged up from this point.

Hope everyone else is well.

Ugh, work tomorrow! The childminder's son has been really unwell and in hospital this week, so she can't take DD tomorrow. He's a lot better, and she'll be open again on Friday after another day of rest tomorrow (reasonable since he was only discharged today), but it causes us problems for tomorrow. Luckily MIL is staying over tonight so I don't have to get DD up super early to take her to MIL's before work tomorrow. this is the big drawback of childminders! Thank goodness for helpful local family!


----------



## VJean

Sorry for the silence, ladies! It's amazing how exhausting sitting around in the NICU is! 

Thank you so much for all the kind words and well wishes for Keegan. He has made huge progress over the past few days. His lungs were just a little immature due to my GD, even thou it was under control. They weren't producing surfactant on their own, so he wasn't able to breathe without the help of forced O2. He also has two small holes in his heart, which is normal in utero, but usually closes right after birth. His didn't close right away, but should soon on their own. 

He started nursing yesterday, so they took his IV out today and they are also testing him without O2 right now. If he can go 24 hours without support then we can talk about going home!

Here are a few pics... Sorry if it is too many!

Yesterday
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/2F948BF0-18AE-4FDB-9D43-335F1317E219.jpg

Today (I love his chins!)
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/16542DF8-1266-4D52-967E-633F47C2AFA7.jpg


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, i. Going to try my best on catching up, sorry I havent been on lately, I've been trying to keep myself busy. 
Vjean glad to hear Keegan is doing better, glad to hear he's nursing well. 
Luvymom so sorry to hear about your DHs work. I hope your in the clear while hes gone. Keeping everything crossed that all is well while he's gone. 
Spiffy hope you feel better soon. Awesome you got a good nights sleep! 
Veronicaco good luck tomorrow! 
M2C hoping that everything wotks out well for you :hugs: 

As for me...i had an appointment today and signed the papers for the c section and to have my tubes tied :( I still might back out of the whole tubes thing. Im not doing well with knowing that my childbearing years are going to be over :( 
I also bought a pineapple today and im sitting down eating it as I type! ;) heard it induces labor andppossibly could cause waters to break! 
I'll keep you girls updated! :)


----------



## Veronicaco

V Jean thanks for the update- Keegan is gorgeous and I'm glad he's doing better :) xx


----------



## zephyr

Vjean he is so cute! Glad to hear he is making great progress :)

Jess Good luck with the pineapple! I forgot to tell you ladies 2 days before I went into labour I ate one :p but I also took a homeopathic remedy and it was a full moon the day before so I'm not sure if it worked. 

Spiffy did you have an epi? Could the headaches be from that? I remember being told about side effects after it and headaches were one of them. 

Veronica good luck trying to get baby to turn, do you think baby has run out of room yet?

Well 3rd day of hubby at work and I'm pooped. The twins are playing up so badly. My normally well behaved toddlers have turned into little monkeys. I go to put one in time out and the other yells "quick run!" And then they both run away from me round the back of the couch where I can't get them uggh lol I can't wait till hubbys weekend. 
Annabelle is constantly feeding too, every hour. I almost threw in the towel today and gave her formula but decided to try and stick it out since I'm managing to breastfeed with no issues. I just feel a bit stressed. My day goes well up until about 4pm then it goes downhill till hubby is home.
To make matters worse we have a house inspection next weekend and its a huge house to get spotless and keep spotless with 6 kids eeek


----------



## ttc126

Vjean, so glad to see keegan is doing better :) The nicu is completely exhausting! I hope you're getting rest and taking care of yourself too :)

Jess, I can see why you'd have mixed feelings about tying your tubes :hugs: I hope you get a reassuring peaceful feeling that helps you feel ok :hugs:

M2c!!!! Happy 37 weeks hon!!!! Your bump looks lower to me!

Veronica, i am sending you labor dust :)

Zephyr, glad to hear Annabelle is gaining so well!!!! Sorry about the twins stressing you out :( I hope they settle down so you can get everything done :hugs:

Spiffy, i agree you should call if your headache doesn't go away! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Luvumom, I'm sorry your oh's work is being dumb :hugs:

Canga, how are you? Glad you're on the home stretch with work! :)

A quick update on me.... So yesterday my dr had me in to the office because i was having vision stuff with the headache that had lasted over a week. Once I was there she checked me over and then sent me over to l&d to be admitted for monitoring and tests. Everything is ok. On my pre e blood work my ldh was slightly elevated and my albumin was slightly low. My bp remained fine and no protein in my urine so I'm clear there for now. They think the severe headache was caused by my anemia So i may get a blood transfusion soon... we'll see. I was given some sort of narcotic for my head and i finally slept well for the first time in a few weeks and my headache is almost totally gone.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm glad that you BP is okay and there is no protein in your urine. I hope it stays that way! I'm the same as you with the headache. I finally took some Excedrin Migraine yesterday (I hesitate to take it too often because it's so strong you can't take anything else for 24 hours), and it killed off the headache for now, so that's a relief. And yes, I had an epidural, so I've already been wondering if it was caused by that. If so, I'm even more disappointed in my epidural than I was before, seeing as it didn't help with the pain during labor and then caused me pain afterwards. :(

VJean, I'm so glad to hear that Keegan is starting to do better and that he might be coming home soon! Keep us updated on his progress! :flower:

Veronicaco, hope you're feeling better today. :hugs:

M2C, I forgot to say that your bump is lovely! It's funny, I don't have a 37 week bump pic for any of my pregnancies, because I only got to 37 weeks with my DD, and since she was my first, I thought I'd be taking a 40 week bump shot, so I didn't take another one after my 36 week picture. :dohh:

Cangaroo, that's nice that your MIL is coming over to watch your DD for you. Hopefully your child-minder is open again tomorrow.

Zephyr, I feel for you. I got only 2.5 hours of sleep last night, so DH had to start work a little late so that I could get a bit more sleep this morning. And I swear, my main struggle right now is not Asher, it's my other two. Liam is teething horribly and is so fussy and Alia has decided to ramp up her torment of Liam, so it's constant screaming and crying, and very little of it is Asher. It's exhausting. :(


----------



## Veronicaco

Ttc - glad there's no sign of the pre-e!! :) let's hope it stays that way :)

Jess, at least if it's booked you can cancel if you want!! But I can understand how hard that would be, I'm leaving the future prevention up to dh ;)

My appt went well with the specialist - she wasn't anything like as concerned and wants me to assume all is as normal! I'm still going to the main hospital just in case but there's nothing to suggest a specific greater risk. She's optimistic that I will have a better time this time :) so feeling a bit happier now and just waiting for it to happen lol :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo good job your mil is about! Must be handy having family close.

Vjean what a little beauty! So pleased to hear his been feeding? How did he go without his O2? Hoping your talking about go home! Sending hugs!

Jess how did the pineapple thing go? Hehe! Exciting the c-section is all sorted. Not long now lovely. I think I would find that hard too. I guess you can change your mind? Do what you feel is best. I'd also leave it up to DH.

Oh zephyr! I had to giggle about what your twins have been doing! I know when your tired and the minis are playing up it's hardwork! Hope they give you a bit of a break. Annabelle sounds like a hungry girl! Hoping you get a bit of time ready for your inspection.

Spiffy thank you! I do love my bump! I know I'm gonna miss it when it's replaced with a jelly belly! Hehe! Hopefully Liam's teeth pop out soon giving him some relief! I know that feeling of tormenting.... Corban is being a bit if a monkey with indigo! She just screams! Oh dear! Glad to hear your headache has eased. My sister suffered with headaches and still does after her epi. Hope that's not the case for you!

Ttc glad to hear it's not pre e. I've been having headaches most days too. Yuk! When are they thinking of a transfusion? Hope it makes you feel better. 

Veronica so pleased all went well. Have you had anymore tightenings?

So I didn't see the dr. All they said was my ferritin is 11 my hb is 9.9 (from last weeks bloods) and the dr has prescribed me the highest dose of iron tablets. I'm only managing one of my current tablets and some floradix. I'll give these new ones a go but if not I'll go back to my old tablets. I'm throwing up in the evening so I don't fancy throwing up because of the tablets. 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

VJean- gorgeous pictures! Glad he's doing better. Hope you're all home where you belong very soon.

Spiffy & Zephyr- sorry the siblings are being difficult!:hugs:

Veronica- glad appt was ok.

M2C- hope the new iron tablets suit you better.

Jess- how exciting about your c section date! The sterilisation decision is very difficult. I'd say don't do it unless you're 100% certain. Reversal is not easy...

DD was very unsettled last night. I now think she was probably cold as she refused her pyjamas. Monkey. She woke several times. Just what you want before a busy day at work. She had a lovely day with MIL, though. OH is back, and since he got 11 hours sleep last night in the hotel, he'll be dealing with any wake ups tonight!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy 36 weeks xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy 36 weeks Cangaroo! I'm sorry DD kept you up a lot last night. :( I hope you get some great sleep tonight.

M2C, I hope the new dose of iron tablets don't make you sick. :hugs:

Veronicaco, I'm glad you're feeling more optimistic now. :flower:

So we had Asher's 2 week appointment and he now weighs 5lbs 12oz, so he's above his birth weight, which is great. We have to go back in next Thursday for his circumcision, which I'm not looking forward to. They did Liam's at the hospital, so I wasn't there when they did it. I hate to see them in pain, especially when they're so little. :(

Well, here's a picture of Asher, taken today. 



And here's my 37 week bump-less shot. :haha: I can comfortably fit in my pre-pregnancy jeans now, which is an amazing feeling, because I was only comfortable wearing maternity pants for at least 5 months after having my first two. I'm telling you, I can't recommend this Bellefit corset enough! :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Looking fantastic spiffy!!!!! Asher is a doll!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Asher is super yum! And go you for looking so fab!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Asher looks great, and so do you, Spiffy!


----------



## Veronicaco

Wow you both look great spiffy :) 

Had a good nights sleep! Not woken by any pains and his head has disengaged again!! I guess that's going to happen a lot. Specialist thinks posterier positioning is because of my BU so I may just have to cope with a drawn out early labour again if he wants to turn. But at least I know a bit more about what's happening this time. Midwife next Tuesday and then that's it until 41 weeks!!! If I last that long :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. :flower:

Veronicaco, I hope he turns and engages so it won't be too drawn out for you. But I still don't think you'll be making it to that 41 week appointment. ;)


----------



## Veronicaco

I am hoping you're right Spiffy!! :) 

Just had a tiny bit of red spotting! Really tiny but bright red. Anyone experience this?


----------



## ttc126

I might call the mw veronica! Unless you think you might be losing your plug???


----------



## zephyr

I had a teeny bit of spotting over those last couple of weeks but my midwife didnt seem worried about it. Be worth a mention.

Ugh last night annabelle was so unsettled. She cried for a good hour and didn't want to lay down with me Or anything! Usually she enjoys the cuddles. She kept fussing at the boob and spilling acidic smelling spills.
in the end I gave her some gaviscon and she ended up sleeping.

Really hoping I don't have another refluxer :/ and that it was just a one off. I think something im eating isnt agreeing with her.


----------



## Veronicaco

It was such a small amount I'm not concerned, if I see anymore I will call the 24hr number just to check :) I'm hoping it's my cervix softening a bit :)


----------



## Veronicaco

I hope it's just a passing thing Zephyr- when they are so small it's hard to be sure what the cause is!! Xxx


----------



## Jess19

So the pineapple thing didnt, it was worth a try, it tasted yummy though! 

Well I went into the drs today due to some bad pain I've been having around my belly button. I have been seen before but the nurse just said it was a pulled muscle. Well this time my belly button seems to be poppjng out (which isnt normal for me) turns out its an umbilical hernia :( ugh it hurts SO bad. And there's nothing they can do about it. I just have to wait until a few months after and see if it goes away. 
Also the nurse said there was a tiny trace of blood in my urine. She asked if i think i might have a uti and i said no so she was thinking maybe im dilating. She proceeds to check my cervix and cant reach it :( it was horrible! She said either im really dilated or shes still not finding it. So she leaves and fibds someone else to check. She comes back with a midwife who then pushes and digs to fi d my cervix :( she finally finds it and its thick and tightly closed (figures) she said baby is head down but not engaged :( 
LO will most likely never engage, my pelvis is too narrow (hence the c sections) which means ill never dilate which means theres no chance im going to go into labor on my own :( unless by some devine intervention my water breaks (doubt it) 
Im so disappointed right now :cry: its not fair, I want to feel like I have some control over something. I dont want to go to my c section date and have this scheduled surgery. I want to go into labor, or have my waters breakm something anything to feel like a "normal" woman. 
And now because of this hernia idk if ill even be able to make it more tgan a block or 2 trick or treating with the older kids :( and no chance of a Halloween baby now

sorry for the long post and rant :( i need to vent


----------



## ttc126

Jess! :hugs:

I'm so sorry :( It completely stinks when you want things to go somewhat normally just ONCE and they aren't :( I'll put you on my prayer list for your water to break and maybe you can at least have baby on Halloween when you hoped to :hugs:

Hang in there! I am sure it seems totally devastating right now, but you only have a couple of weeks left either way and when you hold your sweet girl all of this disappointment and stress will be a faint memory.


----------



## ttc126

Also, I'm so sorry for the hernia! My ds had one at birth! I hope yours goes away on its own!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thanks so much. 
Im not the type of person to just sit around and now i have to and its killing me lol that might be whats bugging me the most.


----------



## Veronicaco

Jess- I'm so sorry :( and there's nothing worse that having to sit around and do nothing when you're pissed off about something. Sending you big hugs. I hope the hernia isn't too painful. If it helps I was sure all the way through that dd would come on halloween, I even said as much on fb in early October and she certainly did :) it's not over yet :) pressure on your cervix isn't the only thing that will make you labour!! Dd's head wasn't on mine as she was back to back and I still went naturally. 
I hope you get to enjoy halloween with the kiddies either way :) xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I had a tiny bit of red spotting exactly one week before I went into labor. It was so little that I didn't bother mentioning it at the time (especially seeing as I was only 33+6 weeks!) but I guess it was a sign that things were happening!

Jess, I'm sorry that you're feeling so frustrated a depressed. :( But like the others have said, you don't have too much longer left to wait, either way. :hugs:


----------



## Cangaroo

Jess- sorry you're feeling down and in pain. :hugs: Your cervix being high and closed now means nothing, though. Anything could still happen! This was posted in the November Sparklers thread yesterday:https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2014/8/6/your-vagina-is-not-a-crystal-ball


----------



## Veronicaco

Having sporadic pains today, and a bit of plug is coming away although it's just stretchy stuff not bloody (tmi). 
Nothing like painful enough, enough to make me catch my breath but not enough to stop me doing what I'm doing IYKWIM. Seems to have eased a bit as I just took dd for a walk around the block and only very mild cramps of short duration while I did that. Will see if it escalates later but I think I've got a few days of this at least. Probably him trying to turn to a better position (fx) :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, by the time I got to the hospital with Asher, I hadn't had anything more painful than what you're describing right now. Just mildly uncomfortable contractions, and yet they managed to dilate me from 1.5cm to 3.5cm (they got pretty painful after that, though!). I'm keeping my fingers crossed! (After all, you're almost to 38 weeks now, and that was my predicted birth week for you... ;))


----------



## Veronicaco

Haha I was thinking the same earlier - '38 weeks like spiffy said'!!! It's all died right down again now for the last couple of hours. So we shall see what happens this evening :)


----------



## zephyr

Veronica it sounds just like what was happening with me! Though I hope you don't go over and it doesn't go on as long.

We had another upset baby who screamed for an hour straight last night :(
she only woke once to feed between 11pm and 7am though which was good.
Hubbys day off today phew! It's been a long week.


----------



## Veronicaco

How long did it actually go on for in the end Zephyr? I think you may be right and it's going to be a gradual build up. 

I'm sorry annabel is having a hard time in the evenings but hooray for her sleeping well and hubby having a day off :) xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess I'm sorry your feeling down. Not long till that beautiful bubba is in your arms.

Veronica this all sounds promising! Eek! Exciting!

How's everyone doing?

I finally done it... I packed my hospital bag! Just gotta right some birth preferences in my notes and I'm sorted. My sister bought me get tens machine today too! Starting to get a whole lot excited!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm sorry Annabelle is having a hard time at night. I really hope you don't have another reflux baby. I remember how awful that was with my DD. :( But I'm completely amazed that she only woke up once during the night!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr hope you can make the use of hubby's day off tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Absolutely nothing this evening!! What a big let down. Meh! Off to bed soon and swimming tomo so hopefully get things moving again :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry Annabelle is having some difficult times, but the overnight sleep is amazing! Hope she settles soon.

Veronica, it's so hard when you keep thinking something's happening and nothing comes of it!


----------



## zephyr

Veronica it was the last 3 weeks that I had all the pre labour stuff happen. Some days I was convinced it was early labour and I had this feeling like labour was right there but not happening because of the position.

Thanks everyone. Ill see how tonight goes.


----------



## Veronicaco

That's just what it feels like zephyr!! Almost like if I could move in the 'right' way he'd get into position and come down a bit more!

Don't know how you did three weeks tho! That will drive me crazyyyyyyy.... Xxxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Hope you and Annabel had a better night or have a better night tonight (not sure of the time difference lol) :)

Ohhh look I get to have a pumpkin on my ticket for halloween week :) yay


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy 38 weeks xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy 38 weeks! Love the pumpkin in your ticker- how apt!


----------



## Veronicaco

38 week bump pic ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Looking fab! Wonder how many more pictures you'll take! Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

I would be happy if this was the last one but I get te feeling there will be at least one more!! I bet I will keep having false alarms for weeks and you'll beat me to it m2c!!! :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha! I dunno?! Of course it's possible but I just think baby will be late!!!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How's everyone doing? I have the midwife today :)

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Hello everyone! 

I have the midwife today, too. I think we're going through my birth plan. DD is having her pre-school vaccinations just before my midwife appointment, so I dread to think what my BP will be doing!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hope her boosters don't go to bad! Be nice to go through your birth plan with the midwife. I've put some notes down in my pack. Exciting!

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Hope all goes well at the midwife today ladies! Cangaroo I hope dd's jabs go as well as possible :) 

Midwife for me tomorrow! Having another grumpy day today - everyone keeps telling me when it's convenient for them for me to have this baby. Just makes me want to punch them. Particularly my parents who have absolutely no time constraints at all, they just don't want to come back until they feel like it. Well it's tough if the baby comes before they come back, I'm at the point where I want him to come sooner just to point out to everyone that what they want doesn't matter!! Bah! And we've all got vile colds coming on that's to hubby's friend who popped over the other night to tell us how ill he has been. Cheers for that!! Lol. Poor dd having to put up with me all day!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm feeling for you! So annoying when people say stuff like that! It's like I don't care when it's good for you!!!!!!! Argh! People! Indigo has been super grumpy and she's a bit snotty today so it's either the 4 teeth that are popping out or the cold from my sister. 

Xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Poor Indie! Teething is tough :( hope it's teeth and she gets through it quickly :) x


----------



## luvymom

M2C, I hope it's just teeth so the rest of you stay healthy but even still teething is rough! Hope whatever it is makes its way through quickly. 

Veronicaco, I understand your frustration. Its my husband that wants me to schedule an induction so we can plan everything out. Makes me so frustrated because I DON'T want to be induced unless it's medically necessary. I'm holding my ground on this one. I mean hello! It's my body that has to go through all this! 

Cangaroo, good for you for being so on top of things and having your birth plan ready to discuss. I need to talk to my Dr about all that too. 

Fun all of these appointments! Mine is tomorrow too! Getting the gsb test and probably get checked at the same time. I'm sure I'll be a big fat nothing as far as dilation and effacement, but one can always hope. ;) and yay, dh's trip next week got canceled so his trip this week is the last one until after the baby. I'm so relieved and now I can start playing around with all the tricks to get things moving. Even though I know better that none of them will work unless baby's ready. But it's fun to try anyway and it will hopefully pass the time. 

By the way, is anyone sleeping well these days? I am NOT!


----------



## Cangaroo

Luvymom- I the same! I'm exhausted, but it takes forever to fall asleep. I'm fine when I get to sleep, though.

Just back from the doctors. DD was very good for her vaccinations. She cried, but only after the second one was in and settled quickly. She's very proud of herself! We went to the midwife straight afterwards. We had a long chat about birth plan etc. When she wad feeling my tummy, I commented that I find it very hard to tell what's bum and what's head in my bump. She had a really good feel after that, and decided that the lump at the top of my bump is very hard to be a bum... So presentation scan booked for next Wednesday. they offered me Wednesday this week, but the time clashed with DD's swimming lesson, and Thursday and Friday I'm working. I can't have ECV anyway due to the previous section, so I'd rather leave it a little later anyway. I really don't know. She might be breech... It's so hard to tell! I don't really mind either way. There would advantages with a repeat section, mostly being able to plan well and prepare DD about timescales. We'll see! Everything else was fine with the midwife.


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! 

Canga, i hope your dd does just fine with the boosters. I totally dread shots with my little guy so I hope you have an easy time :) Hope your appointment goes well too! 

M2c, sorry about indie! Hope is just the teeth though those can feel just as bad :( I hope you have a good appointment! :)

Veronica, I'm sorry you're having a bad mood. Hormones make me a huge witch so I've been biting everyone's head off over here too! Right before I had ds I was getting so agitated at everything! I had gone to get a medicine refilled for my dogs and the person at the vet annoyed me so bad i yelled at him and left in tears! (There was no reason to leave...He just kept getting my phone number wrong) Lol!!!! I bet you'll have your baby very soon! 

Luvymom, so so so happy to hear your dh's trip was cancelled :) Can't wait to hear what they say at your appt as far as dilation etc...you might be surprised! Sorry your not sleeping well :hugs:

I have my hematology, ob, and ultrasound today! I'm excited to see baby again and talk to my dr about my blood work from the hospital last week. I am just feeling so crap lately.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hope your appointments with midwives go well today, ladies.

M2C, I feel your pain! Liam's been working on getting his molars for nearly a month now and they still haven't broken through yet. They look super swollen, though, so I hope it's soon.

Cangaroo, I'm glad that you'll be okay whether your baby is breech or not. And hey, another ultrasound is always good. :flower:

Veronicaco, people need to learn how to shut up around pregnant women! How annoying! And I would be beyond furious if a friend came over just to say how sick they'd been and gave it to all of us! :growlmad:

Luvymom, I'm glad your DH's trip got cancelled! What a relief. Hopefully you'll get a nice surprise at your appointment tomorrow and be 2cm dilated already. :flower: Oh, and I'm not sleeping well either! :haha: :winkwink:

TTC, how fun that you'll be having another ultrasound today! I hope your blood work is okay, and I hope you start feeling better. :hugs:

Asher is doing well. Last night I took the first half of the night and he woke up, I changed and fed him, and he went right back to sleep. Then he woke up during DH's half of the night and he changed and fed him, and he threw up all over everything and then had a hard time settling back down after that. I felt bad for DH, but was also secretly relieved that it happened during his shift and not mine. :blush:


----------



## Cangaroo

Haha, we all posted at exactly the same time! 

Spiffy, glad your night shift was ok. Hope Asher has a more settled night tonight. 

TTC, good luck with your appointment!


----------



## luvymom

Canga, Thanks for sharing that info! My hard lump is also at the top and I've been wondering if it's her head or bum. It's been my suspicion that it was the head so I might have a breech little one too! I'll for sure be asking my doc tomorrow too! Thanks for the reminder. :)

TTC, I hope they can give you some answers and find something to help you feel better. 

Spiffy, glad it was on Dh shift! It's a good reminder for the men to get a small taste of the little things that moms have to deal with on a regular basis. ;)

I'm way excited! I justplaced my order for my free pump through my insurance. I don't get much milk pumping anyway, but it's always fun to get something new and free. LOL


----------



## zephyr

Hope your appointments go well ladies!

Spiffy haha your poor hubby, I think id feel the same tho :p

M2c I hope the teething passes quickly and its not a cold.

Cangaroo I hope your dd is doing okay with her vaccination. Mine always get a bit cranky and sick and I hate seeing them that way :( 

things with us have been going great, Annabelle has stopped her crying sessions since I took dairy out of my diet 2 days ago. 
I did the same with Max for the first 2 years and Aria had a milk protein allergy along with her reflux, hubby cant have dairy either so the history is there. Figured it couldn't hurt to try. 
I had major yoghurt cravings the past two days tho! I eat yoghurt a lot so that was the hardest thing to give up.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, that's great that you get a free pump! I would have looked into that as well, except I had a pump given to me by a friend who got one at a baby shower and one through her insurance, and so she kept one and gave me the other. I think if I decide to breastfeed baby #4 I'll see what I can get through my insurance, in case it's better than the one I have.

Zephyr, I'm so glad Annabelle hasn't had any ore crying spells! I now know that Liam has a cow's milk allergy, but I didn't know that while I was breastfeeding him, so I'm sure a lot of our difficulty with breastfeeding was due to that. Sorry about the yogurt, though! I craved it during my first trimester with Asher, so I know how hard that must be to not have it when you want it.


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry you've had to go dairy free Zephyr, but glad it's helped! Must be a big relief.


----------



## zephyr

Thanks ladies! I do miss the yoghurt haha but I'd much rather have a content baby that sleeps :p

Spiffy that's what happened with Aria she was reacting to it right away which was the cause of our breastfeeding ending after two weeks and of course starting the milk formula just made it all 10x worse.

Had our weigh in this morning and Annabelle is up 260 gms and is now 5kgs.


----------



## Cangaroo

Wow, well done Annabelle!

Prodding my bump this evening, the lump at the top really does feel more hed like. It feels too hard and free to be a bum... I thought she was breech, but at my last appointment the midwife said head down so I thought she'd turned. I don't know! Last time I had extra scans due to a research study so knew for sure she was head down from 28 weeks and therefore never gave it much thought. We'll find out in 9 days!


----------



## Cangaroo

Aargh, I can't get to sleep again!! So annoying being exhausted but unable to fall asleep. Grrrr.


----------



## Veronicaco

Canga - ds was breech til 37 and still turned but I used to get something that felt like a lemon up by my rib cage and it sounds like you have something pretty similar. I also didn't have a lot of the downward pains in my cervix. It was surprisingly comfortable! Hopefully baby will turn for you soon x

I can't sleep either!! Well I've been to sleep for 3 hours and now I'm wide awake. Dreading the thought of being awake all day from 2am.


----------



## mommyof2peas

THis is nuts you all are going to pop at the same time. 

nothing new here. 16 weeks by doc numbers. Ticker still set to my numbers. Go in on the 15th and should be able to set up a gender scan from there. Finding it kinda hard to really bond with this baby yet. The MC last time really opened my eyes to what could happen. I think once I start feeling real kicks and know what the baby is it may be easier.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I used to have problems falling asleep at night, and then it magically solved itself after I had Liam, but ever since I had Asher, I've gone back to not being able to fall asleep. It makes me so mad when I lay there thinking about pointless things, knowing full well that I'll have to wake up again soon with Asher and am losing precious sleep. :growlmad:

Mo2P, I'm looking forward to your gender scan! As for the bonding, that has to be hard. :( I hope you start feeling movement soon so you can relax a little. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Mo2p, i know you'll start bonding more soon! Just probably doesn't feel quite real yet, not to mention the emotions that come with being PAL. :hugs: I'm still guessing team pink for you! 

Spiffy, I'm so sorry! Not being able to sleep is awful! Especially knowing you get zero chances to catch up. I hope it gets better soon :hugs:

My appointment went ok yesterday. I still gained 2lbs from Wednesday to yesterday (5 days) even on low sodium, zero junk all week. It sucks. I do think I've decided to not worry about the weight gain. I won't eat like crap, but I'm not going to stress like i did all last week either with counting every mg of sodium. It didn't make a difference. And who cares? I'm growing a baby and can worry about my weight later.
Baby looked great, measuring in the 59th percentile and estimated to be 2lbs 2oz :) She's still really concerned about my anemia (which actually.improved a bit this week) and me developing preeclampsia so she will be seeing me weekly for now. I'm happy and reassured she's keeping a close eye on me :)

Hope you all are having a good day! Trying to get up some energy to get laundry caught up here today :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Mo2p I'm sure it won't be long before those kicks come! I reckon team pink for you too as dd was a lazy bones compared to this little fidget :)

Still going since 2am (nearly 5pm here) managed to go to dd's painting class, mw appt. and have hoovered the car and cooked tea! I daren't stop lol! Midwife said baby was in quite a good position!! And head 3/5 palpable so a little engaged again. Have had a lot of downward pressure today and hoping this is a good sign :) but really want a LOT of sleep before I have to push this baby out lol so hoping it's not tonight!! Early night for sure!!! 

Hope you are all ok :) xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

So I've been up since 3am this morning, had regular increasing pain (although still not severe enough) until about 8am and then it all stopped and I've just had a few mild Braxton hicks through the day. Getting pretty fed up and tired now as I have no one to watch dd until Dh comes home at 5. If I have early nights then I will probably wake up earlier still! Kinda excited about dd's birthday on Friday though as Dh has the day off and we are gonna do something fun for the day. Might try to jump Dh later to see if that kicks anything off over night ;) how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh that's rubbish it's all calmed down. It must be super annoying having these teasers! Hopefully it's all doing something and it all kicks off sooner rather than later. Maybe a bit of rudeys might encourage things ;) the sleep thing gets me too! I get a few hours then I kinda just lay there.... At least when babies here I'll have something to do at night or be soooo tired I sleep! Haha! 

Had midwife Monday. She said I may not be allowed a water birth as they can't judge how much I've bled. Also gotta confirm midwife led unit will take me as I'm anemic. Also have to have the injection to deliver my placenta. Few things in might birth notes will have to be changed. Everything else is ok though! She said I'm all baby! Long legs ;) still weighing 65kg. Next appointment is at 39+6. She said I'm allowed a sweep at 40+1. I'm unsure though.... Corbans birthday is the Sunday so do I risk it? I'll decide closer to the time I guess!!!! Argh!

How's everybody?

Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

38 weeks! Yeah xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! I've done one of these for all pregnancys around this time! Xx


----------



## luvymom

M2C, Love the pic! 

So crazy all of us are due around birthdays. I really don't want to have my kids share a birthday but what do ya do? It is what it is. 

I had my appointment yesterday. Dr says he's sure I've got at least s couple weeks. About what I figured. I did have a trace of protein in my urine but my bp was fine so they said I probably needed to just drink more water. I said guilty. I know I'm not drinking enough. 

I don't know about you ladies but I'm running out of room, so after eating/drinking just a little I feel so full! 

Now here's the bad news, my sister watched my kids on Saturday while I went to a wedding, she calls me the next day apologizing that she found her daughter had lice! Eww! I've been freaking out. So far we are all in the clear and I've been doing all sorts of things to keep it that way. Crossing my fingers none of my kids got it. I can't deal with that stress right now. Or ever.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Im hoping this mini doesn't share corbans birthday but like you say what can you do! I just don't wanna miss corbans birthday!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

You look great m2c!! Loving the sunglasses lol! 

Such a shame about the water birth/midwife led place but I guess they have to make these decisions in your best interest how are you feeling about possibly having to go to hospital? X

I was just doing my perineal massage (tmi) and baby's head is right there! Couldn't believe it!! Also my cervix is still quite posterior but had come down as usually I can't feel it at all- there wasn't an awful lot of it and I didn't want to poke and prod but hoping that means that it's effacing a bit so maybe all these aches are actually moving in the right direction!! Makes me feel a bit more enthusiastic. 
Braxton hicks have started up again this evening and baby is feeling as if he's left occiput lateral which te midwife said is preferable to posterior so I'm hoping he's come down in a good position!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, cute bump and I love the glasses pic! :flower: I'm sorry you might not get your water birth, either. I hope that no matter what happens, you feel okay with your birth and that all these plan changes won't make a difference.

Veronicaco, each of my three labors has started with DTD, so I'm a firm believer in that! :winkwink: In fact, I told DH that if we want to ensure that we don't have another preemie next time, we'll probably have to stop DTD at like 32 weeks. (He wasn't thrilled about that :haha:)

Luvymom, I reeeeeally hope your kids don't get lice! What a pain in the butt that would be! :nope:


----------



## Veronicaco

Sorry didn't see those posts as was typing for ages lol!!

Lice!! ICk! At least she told you so you can be on top of it rather than a nasty shock!! 

Birthdays- it's so hard. In some ways it could be kinda cool and in others the kids lose THEIR special day.


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh and happy 38 weeks m2c :) xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Crazy you felt bubs head! I'm so curious to have a feel see if I can feel something but I'm also scared to have a route round! Haha! I'm hoping this all means something good! Get bonking! Haha!

Spiffy I'm trying to keep the thought of aslong as baby and me are safe that's all that matters. I'm hoping midwife unit will take me but if I have to go to labour and delivery so be it. Just hoping for a in and out job!

Luvymom yuk to live! Hopefully you stay clear. Corbans playgroup has lice at the mo! So I keep checking him! Yuk

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, you posted while I was typing my post. That's cool that you felt your baby's head! And for me, when it got to the point where I felt like there wasn't much cervix left, I was 70% effaced. I'm telling you, I think DTD might really have a shot at kicking things off for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Veronicaco

Oooooo I really want to do it now lol!! He may not be keen :/ oh well we shall see when he comes to bed later ;)

So weird question but under engagement column in my notes my midwife has written '3/5's. Feet. Lol.' I know that 3/5's is engaged and she's written that he's cephalic so he's not breech. 'Lol' means left occiput lateral which she said was his position at te time. But feet? What is that about? Anyone see this before? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've never gotten notes the way you ladies in the UK seem to have, but that does seem pretty weird, because if he's not breech, then why mention feet? :shrug:

As for DTD, I think most men can be persuaded, especially if you just make your suggestions subtle enough that they end up thinking it was their idea. :haha::winkwink:


----------



## zephyr

Veronica I havnt seen feet before that's so weird! I dunno what it means. 

As for shared birthdays 4 of my 6 kids will now share. I used to hate the idea of shared birthdays and I still hate the idea of shared parties for kids who don't share a birthday. But since having the twins I realised a shared birthday is actually pretty cool! And I am really glad my son gets to share with Annabelle.
It's more work, money and planning but the parties will be bigger when they are older cos two seperate groups of friends. If it's a boy and girl like both of mine you get to buy girls presents and boys presents and make two seperate cakes and do themed parties like a Princess and pirate party. It's actually pretty fun!

That really sucks about the lice! I hate them so bad. My son had a few a few weeks ago and the whole family was checked right away. It took over 2 and a half hours!!! He had been paying with the neighbors kid so I phoned her and told her and apparently another neighbors kid has them but they lied about it so they could play!!! We were both pretty annoyed. I think every parent should warn others about nits and colds etc so people have a choice on whether they want to risk catching stuff. 
I had a friend who used to visit with his sick kid when my twins were little and wonder why I'd be mad about it. Two sick babies was never fun!

Annabelle has been awake for longer and longer and starting to take notice of things around her. She also cooed at me this morning when I was talking to her which was really cute. 
Not liking how fast she is growing tho, all those 0-3 month clothes I brought are getting tight on her already


----------



## Cangaroo

Veronica- sorry you had a sleepless night and it all settled! How frustrating! In terms of the "feet" comment- are you sure it says "feet"? The only thing similar I can think of would be "FMF"- foetal movements felt. The handwriting can be difficult to trad do I just wondered if it could say something different?

Luvymom- hope the headlice stay away! Eeew!

M2C- Are you definitely not having a home birth? Sorry it's difficult. You're right, you can have the birth you want wherever you are .

I still can't work out whether the baby is breech or not. I definitely have a hard lump at the top, I feel rolls high up and kicks low down and when she has hiccups, I feel them fairly high too. I have no idea!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, kind of sounds like she might be breech!

Zephyr, that's cute that Annabelle cooed at you! I love it when they do that. I'm wondering how long I'll have to wait for things like smiles and coos, since Asher is premature. The developmental specialist in the NICU said to go by his adjusted age, so I guess that means I may have to wait until 9-11 weeks for a first smile, instead of 4-6 weeks. :(

We did have a really good night last night, though! Asher only woke up twice between 10:30pm and 8:30am and both times he went back to sleep pretty quickly after being fed and changed. TTC, I started finally reading that sleep book you recommended and we tried some of their tips last night, so I'm sure that had something to do with it! :flower:


----------



## zephyr

That's great Asher is sleeping well :) awh waiting so long for smiles would be hard but when they finally start it'll be wonderful!
I asked the midwife whether her smiles were real ones or not and she said since I went over then yes they will be.
I've been trying to get a photo of one but as soon as I pull the camera out she goes back to pulling silly faces or looking grumpy hehe.


----------



## Cangaroo

It sounds like Asher and Annabelle are both doing really well! I remember trying to capture those first smiles on camera and always just missing them.

Spiffy- it does sound like she's breech when I put it like that, but I may be overthinking it. Who knows! I never thought about position last time really as I'd had scans and KNEW she was head down. I'll know in a week!


----------



## ttc126

M2c, I'm so excited for you!!! Your bump looks amazing!!!! :) Sounds like you've got a great attitude and your birth will go well no matter what. ;)

Veronica, i hope things get going for you! Sounds like you're on the edge of labor!!!

Luvymom, glad you had a good appt :) Just a couple more weeks!!! 

Spiffy, so glad you're liking the book! :) Was a lifesaver for me! As far as meeting milestones etc, my son has definitely taken his time. Smiles were around 6 weeks though so maybe you won't be waiting too long! However at 14 months he is still nowhere near walking and crawling happened shortly before a year... so maybe be prepared for that ;)

Zephyr, sounds like Annabelle is doing great!!!!

Canga, it does sound like your baby is breech! My scan Monday confirmed my little guy is breech and I feel rolls near the top, all kicks below belly button level and a hard lump at times near my rib cage. I also just had an instinct he's breech, though i know it doesn't mean much at 26 weeks...still lots of time to turn. But i only say that about an instinct because it sounds like you have one too!!! :) 

I really really overdid things the past two days :( Feeling awful tonight and tons of contractions but I got so darn much accomplished its hard to slow down! Got one more thing left and the nursery is done!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm glad you've got so much accomplished, but don't overdo it! Those contractions can get ugly.

As for meeting milestones, my DD didn't crawl until after her first birthday and didn't walk until 15 months, so I know what that's like. ;) And in her case, she wasn't premature, so I definitely worried about it for a while. However, she could say over 100 words by the time she was 15 months, so I figured she was just too focused on talking that she couldn't be bothered with walking. :haha:


----------



## ttc126

That sounds similar to my little guy! He can say lots of words but not even close to walking ;)


----------



## Cangaroo

37 weeks today! Term! Can't believe it's come around so fast. My last day of work is a week tomorrow. :)

TTC- Have a rest! Sorry the contractions have Bern worse. Hope they settle soon. I can't imagine having contractions so early. I didn't even gave Braxton Hicks until nearly 34 weeks this time around.


----------



## Veronicaco

Happy T-day Cangaroo!!

Take it easy ttc! But it is great when you get a load of stuff done :) 

Braxtons have gone up a notch today, still not painful enough or frequent enough but definitely increasing. May even be able to start timing them soon!!

Just going for a bath so it will probably ease off again!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc make sure you rest!!! 

Cangaroo happy 37 weeks! Yay to a week left at work.

Veronica I'm hoping things kick off for you! Wonder if you will be next?!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

It's all eased off again m2c! Driving me crazy! Earlier it was getting painful and every half hour maybe less. Now it's only maybe 1 an hour if that..... Meh. Going to bed to sulk soon lol. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## zephyr

Veronica ooohhh im sorry! It really does suck! Hopefully you don't have too much longer to go. Maybe all this build up will mean a speedy labour?


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks zephyr. That would be good after all this messing around! Just as long as I have time to get to the hospital lol ;) x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ooooo! Soooooo annoying! I can only imagine it's rubbish. I'd keep thinking is this it! Come on baby!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, tell that boy to stop messing around and just come already! After all, you've only got two days left and then I'll be wrong. :( :haha:

Happy 37 weeks Cangaroo! :flower:

Well, I had a complete break down this morning and cried so hard that I almost threw up. :( I won't go into everything, but t's a combination of DH working long hours so not having any help and being lonely because I'm stuck in the house by myself all day, and being tired, and the two older ones fighting constantly. And then Asher got his circumcision done today and has been crying bloody murder whenever he's not eating or dead asleep. I'm really ticked off at the pediatrician at the hospital who said he was too little to do it before we left, because my pediatrician said he was plenty big enough, and asked what day we discharged from the hospital. When I said Saturday, she said, "I bet you anything he just wanted to get home." :growlmad: I'm ticked off because when Liam got circumcised, he never seemed to be in much pain because he was still so little that he just slept all day.


----------



## zephyr

I'm sorry Spiffy :( hope Asher starts feeling better and settles down soon. 
Circumcision isn't routine here so my boys were never done so I don't really know what's involved with that.
im feeling a bit lonely too I've been stuck in this house for well over a month now except for the one evening a week that I do the shopping. 
The twins fight constantly and wake Annabelle up every ten minutes grr
I say to them to use their inside voices which works for a couple of minutes but that's all. 
aria knows max is scared of her toy bugs so she chases him with one going "raaarrrr raarrrr" and he gets scared and runs screaming at the top of his lungs and they literally run circles around my feet lol 
its her favourite thing to do at the moment. 

I hope your day gets better! Things will get better in time :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Zephyr. Circumcision is still optional here, but I told my DH that he could decide if our boys would be circumcised and he opted to do it, mainly because he is, and he felt like it would be weird if our boys weren't. Thankfully Asher has settled down considerably, so it must not hurt as much now.

Liam likes to smash into Alia and try to bite her, which she obviously hates, but to him its a game, so its easier for me to not get too mad at him. Alia, on the other hand, will just go up and push him down or hit him or pull his hair, and it drives me crazy. And if he even looks at her, she screams at the top of her lungs. Thankfully Asher doesn't even flinch when she screams, probably because he got used to hearing it in the womb. :dohh:

Oh, and I forgot to say earlier, they weighed Asher before his circumcision and he's now 6lbs 4oz! :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls, how is everyone and the babies doing? 
Glad to hear that Asher and Annabelle are doing good and getting so big. I hope Asher feels better soon :( that must be so painful for the little guy. I remember when Dominc had his done :( the dr left some skin on and I had to pull back the piece of skin that kept on reattaching every time I changed his diaper. My pediatrician said the dr at the hospital did a bad job and if I didnt keep pulling it back off he would have to possibly have it redone :( thankfully it healed and everything is ok now. Although I do think he has a little extra skin than "normal", hopefully he'll never notice the difference lol 

Veronicaco I hope those braxton hicks start to gain momentum and turn into the real deal soon! Keeping everything crossed for you! 

:) on the bright side there is going to be another full moon in about a week or so!!
So maybe we will see some more ladies going into labor! ;)

Cangaroo happy 37 weeks !! 

M2C how are you feeling? 

TTC hope your feeling better from all the work you did. I know its hard to take it easy when you know there's so much that needs done. 

As for me..... Im just trying to patiently wait for this week to fly by. My c section is in exactly 1 week from today!! 
Im trying my best to be patient but its been so hard :( I keep getting these panic attacks over kicks. Im beyond terrified that a cord accident will happen these last 2 weeks. I obsess over kicks all the time :( im loosing sleep and my appetite over it. I mentioned it to my dr and she sent me over for an ultrasound but it honestly has not helped since they didnt tell me anything or assure me. 
I swear if one more person says "your almost there, not much longer to go" im am going to punch them! lol 

We had trick or treating tonight and I wanted to walk as much as possible to try and make something happen but the only thing that happened was putting myself in a bunch of pain :( everything hurts right now
I ended up in the waggon that we brought along for Charlotte lol DH pulled me around in it most of the night. I will try to upload a pic when I get a chance :) I look ridiculous 
As it looks now Im not going to have my Halloween baby. Unless by some divine intervention my water breaks with in the next 24 hours. I highly doubt it though. 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Jess19

here is the pic lol
 



Attached Files:







wagon ride.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy- Poor Asher! Hope he feels better soon. Sorry Liam and Alia are being difficult. I'm worried about having just one other child and a newborn, two small toddlers + a new baby must he so hard. Well done Asher on his weight gain, though!

Jess- Sorry the baby hasn't decided to come yet. I know how much you wanted an early birth. Hope you manage to get some test this week. Love the picture if you in the wagon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy sending hugs your way. My 2 drive me to the point of tears on occasion! Corban teases indie and drags her around so she just screams. Poor Asher! Hope he is a bit better now. Hopefully they will all ease off a bit and you can chill out a bit. Great news on ashers weight gain!

Jess I love that picture! Too funny! Not good you over done it though. Make sure you get some rest. Sorry to hear you've been worrying yourself. I guess sometimes once something's in your head it's hard to shake. I'm sure all is ok lovely. I can't believe you only have a week left! Eek! I wonder if anyone will go before or if you are the next! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your beautiful bundle!

Happy Halloween ladies and babies!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, something similar happen with my little brother's circumcision, except my parents couldn't fix it so he still has to go get it fixed by a urologist at some point. At least a baby forgets it ever happened. My brother is 18! :dohh:

The picture of you in the wagon is priceless! Your daughter is going to love that picture someday. ;)

Asher seems back to normal today, and I can't wait to put him in his pumpkin outfit tonight. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy we need to see a picture of your mini pumpkin! Xx


----------



## Jess19

Yes definitely need to see a pic! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Will do! I want to see all your littles in their Halloween costumes, too! :flower:

Oh, and a big Happy Birthday to your daughter, Veronicaco! :cake:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes happy birthday to your little lady xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Thank you guys!! We've had such an amazing day! Only a couple of painful bh so I haven't been stressing about labour at all which has been nice!! 

I hope everyone has had a fun halloween :) we certainly have :) xxxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh! me and Dh dtd this morning to no avail, plus down to single figures :) exciting :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

9 days! How crazy is that. Tomorrow we can say we are having a baby this month! Eek! Xx


----------



## luvymom

Oh M2C I love the sound of that! Hooray for November!


----------



## Veronicaco

Yeah!! November :) at last hehehe!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

As promised, here's a picture of Asher in his little pumpkin costume (although some of you have already seen it on Facebook). :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yay to November!

Spiffy this picture is so sweet! He looks so mini! 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Awww, such a cute little pumpkin, Spiffy!

Happy November!


----------



## ttc126

Happy baby month ladies :)

Spiffy Asher looks so adorable.

Sorry i don't have time for a proper reply to everyone, but I'm so excited you all will have sweet babies any day now :)


----------



## Cangaroo

I've had a successful day. We've been into town. I managed to get new nursing bras and new shoes (which I've desperately needed for ages). I was also very proud to find that I can still wear DD on my back in the woven wrap! I hadn't needed to wear her for a month or so before today. My hips are only complaining a little!


----------



## Veronicaco

Well done canga!! I would struggle to wear dd now, but she wouldn't have any of it either lol! 

Not much happening today :( except boobs are tingly and leaking and I had a quick headache so I guess my hormones are doing something weird lol. 39 tomorrow so I'm guessing I won't get my 38 weeker :( boo, I was so hoping you'd be right spiffy!!
Having a nice soak in the bath now and soothing my poor achy back lol. 
How has everyone's day been?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo good work on getting your nursing bras and shoes. Hopefully your not aching to much!

Ttc it's going to be an exciting month!!!!

Veronica I guess your body is getting ready! Did you enjoy your bath? I still have no signs! Just baby must like sitting on a nerve as these shooting pains that go down my leg are a bitch!!! 

Are we all sure on babies names??

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veroncaco, I was hoping I'd be right, too! (Of course I also guessed that Zephyr wouldn't go overdue this time...:dohh: I'm just a little too optimistic I guess :winkwink:). However, I also had tingly boobs and headaches towards the end, so I'd say it's definitely a pre-labor hormone shift. :thumbup:

Cangaroo, way to go wearing your DD still! I can't imagine doing that with my DD, and she's almost a year younger than yours!

Happy Birth Month to all you November ladies! Only another 2-3 weeks max for most of you! :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Wearing DD on my back is MUCH easier than carrying her in any other way. I don't ache any more than I would have done with just walking for the amount of time we did today. 

We have finally settled on Susanna Christine Ruby. I hope so, anyway, as I've ordered a personalised nappy! :haha: We may still change middle names but we're happy with Susanna.

I have no signs of this baby coming yet, as expected! I would be so surprised if I went into labour before 40 weeks. I still can't work out which way up she is... Can't wait for my scan on Wednesday.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo is there a sling that you can use while baby breast feeds??? I'm curious as I'm not sure all be able to feed without getting disturbed by one of my minis! How sweet you ordered a nappy with her name on. Wonder what bubba is up too. If baby is breech what's the plan? Think her name is lovely.

We are definately going with cooper England for a boy. Gonna use iya for a girl but still wondering about a middle name. We would like to use Anne (mil middle name) but not sure if Iya Anne goes?! What do you think? I also like Dorthy which is my Nan's middle name. 

Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Adorable pic Spiffy! 

Canga good for you to still be able to carry DD around! I bet she loves the piggy back ride! :)

Veronicaco I hope that those are all good signs of something about to happen! Sure sounds like it! :)

Not much longer now! November is going to be an exciting month for sure! 
I am a little disappointed that I didnt getr to have an Oct baby though :( but oh well. Guess it just wasnt in our cards. 
Only 4 more days to go until the c section, im getting excited and a bit nervous! 
I went out shopping and bought a new diaper bag. The one I used for Charlotte was a cheap one that I bought for like $15. The one I bought today was $50! Its a beautiful well made bag that I can use for a long time. I got it a store similar to TJ MAX or Marshalls (are you ladies familiar with those?) Orginal retail would have been $110 so it was a great deal! 
Im going to start packing it tomorrow and a bag for myself. I think I have procrastinated long enough lol 
Still no signs of labor for me, even after spending the entire day shopping and then coming home and taking down and packing up all the Halloween stuff. 
I have a TON of energy today for some reason so I'm going to make the best of it :)

As for names, we are defiantly going with Samantha Jo :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Cooper is lovely, and Iya is very unusual! Where is it from? I think Iya Anne works well.

I used to feed DD in both my stretchy wrap and then my woven wrap. I didn't master this until she was older and had better head control, though. I'll be attempting feeding in the sling from early on this time... We'll see!

If the baby is breech I will almost certainly have an elective c-section at 39 ish weeks. They won't attempt ECV as I've had a previous section.


----------



## zephyr

Oo im getting excited for you ladies! It's almost time :)

Ive been a bit quiet the past couple of days. Have been busy sorting my entire house and garage for our inspection today. We have over the top landlords who freak out over minor things and of course trying to do all that and juggle a newborn and toddlers was pretty crazy. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Veronicaco

Here we go again!! Woke up in a lot of pain at 1am, too uncomfortable to sleep not painful/regular enough to be anything. So now downstairs as lying down hurt and watching TV while sat on my ball with really bad back ache. *sulk* lol!!


----------



## Cangaroo

:hugs: Veronica! That sounds rubbish. Hope they settle down so you can get some sleep soon, or crank up a notch into something more promising!

Zephyr, can't believe you've had to do so much for your inspection with a newborn! Well done, but your landlords should be ashamed of themselves asking you to do all that right now.

DD woke up snotty and snuffly twice last night and 3 times the night before. :coffee: If I wake OH up and send him in she just screams for me and it takes me longer to get her back to sleep. So annoying! Hope she's sleeping better again by the time the baby comes. I suspect her vaccinations are to blame for this...


----------



## Veronicaco

Oh that sucks canga!! So frustrating when you're tired and needing your rest. 

I'm still awake, it's just after 8am now managed a 20 min doze at about 6 but that's been it. As soon as the sun came up it all stopped. I came upstairs and jumped on Dh quickly as dd was still asleep so I'm hoping that will help. 

It's all in my back when it does happen, I spent ages trying to move him in the night but no luck. Off swimming this morning so I'm hoping to get things going again later. It's so frustrating, his bum sticks out of the top right of my bump so I just need to get him to shift left a bit and he will be in a good spot!


----------



## Cangaroo

Sounding promising Veronica! Enjoy your swim.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica did your swim do anything? Happy 39 weeks!

Cangaroo I'll see how feeding goes but I may get a wrap if feeding etc becomes difficult. 

Zephyr hope your inspection went ok!

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

I will be trying out sling feeding too! I've got a local sling library who will meet at the end of the month and have promised to help me learn :) 

I got back from swimming and Dh sent me up for a nap as I am so tired! I never sleep in the day but managed nearly an hour! Have just woken and the backache is kicking in again. Going to make the most of him looking after dd and do some exercises to try to turn baby. Swimming was uncomfortable for the first time today so I think that's it for me until after the baby is born! :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I wonder when things will kick off! Hopefully soon! Thinking of you! Cx


----------



## Cangaroo

It's all so exciting! I'm slightly concerned that it all feels like I've got ages before the baby arrives. I could be caught out if things start earlier than I expect! I haven't even packed a hospital bag yet (though I do have everything I need so it won't take long). 

Veronica- I hope things kick off soon! I'm waiting with baited breath.

Not long until your section, Jess! How are you feeling?

Any signs, M2C? And has there been any more news about whether you'll be allowed to use the midwifery-led birth unit?

Any signs Luvymom?

Hope things go well with the landlord Zephyr!

Hope you've had some rest this weekend Spiffy!

VJean- How's it going?

TTC- How are you?

Sorry if I've missed anyone out!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo I'm counting down to 40 weeks but I'm convinced I'll be late! I've packed my bag so would be ok if something happened sooner! Just be shocked!!!! How are you feeling?

This baby must be on a nerve as the shooting pains I've been having in my leg have been awful today!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and cangaroo I've not called my mlbu. I'm gonna ask my midwife next week if she knows if they will accept me. I'm hoping they will still have me as it's in the hospital xx


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm feeling tired after 2 bad nights with DD (who's a bit snotty which keeps waking her up) but otherwise fine. OH took DD bowling this afternoon so I could nap, and I'm feeling much better after that!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We've had colds! Yuk! Hopefully you get a better nights sleep tonight. Lovely that you got a rest this afternoon. 

Xx


----------



## zephyr

The inspection went well but scaffolding is going up tomorrow which means I can't leave the house with the pushchair because the path will be blocked. Basically our section is on a hill one path is down concrete steps the other path is where the scaffolding is going. 
Repairs to guttering will be going on. ........by the owner. ....... so not only does the place have to stay inspection tidy for the next week, I'll have someone working round the house being nosy.
Yes they should be ashamed of themselves! All week I kept saying to hubby how it just wasn't right and what person in their right mind interrupts those first few weeks. Most would wait a few more till we were well settled. 
Since we said we will be finding a new place and leaving in feb it could of all just wait until then. They are upset with us because I questioned why they keep billing us for their water rates. I told them to please send me a new invoice with our usage charges minus their rates and what we have overpaid them. 
Our bill they sent us dropped from $360 to $140 so it was a chunk of money they were responsible for by law and ever since then they have just been annoying. 
They even tried to raise our rent which I said they can't do until our lease is up in feb.
The scaffolding and inspection and rent increase all came up after I questioned the rates.

Ill catch up on all the posts later!


----------



## luvymom

I'm with you canga, I haven't done much because it seems so far away still. But I think I'll try to pack this week my hospital bags and my kids bags for when they are at the grandparents while I'm in the hospital. I still need to get dh to help rearrange rooms and set up our other crib. I would love to have baby, anytime but I'm sure I have another couple of weeks. :(


----------



## Cangaroo

Aargh, I totally can't get to sleep due to ny nap this afternoon! So annoying! I've been trying to sleep for ages with no luck. I bet DD will wake up as soon as I fall asleep. :sleep:


----------



## Veronicaco

That sounds very frustrating zephyr!! Yes you would think they could wait a little longer and do it once you've moved out. They sound very inconsiderate and I bet you'll be glad to be away from there. It's a shame though when people upset you during these special periods of time. 

It's nice to save a few jobs luvy, keeps you a bit occupied during these last weeks!
M2c - I've always thought and been resigned to going over as well and never minded but this stop start thing is so confusing! Have you got a date in mind when you think baby will come?

Canga! So sorry you're not sleeping well. You have my sympathies, especially with a poorly dd to contend with too. Makes the days so much harder.

Despite my nap yesterday I slept really well and dd has been sleeping well too which is good. Time for a long walk methinks, maybe go to the beach and look in some rockpools :) mum arrives this week so I will be able to take it a bit easier.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo it's always the way isn't it! As soon as you finally drift off someone needs you! Doh!

Zephyr sorry you've had a bit of stressful time. Some people just don't use there brains!

Veronica I'm betting it's very frustrating! Well Corban was 7 days late and indigo 9 days late so I always had in my head 11 days late!!!! Haha! Guess we will see! 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I finally got to sleep around 2am and DD woke st 3.30. She fixed for a little while, but woke up again around 4. She ended up in our bed, which is usually fine but she was very wriggle and wanted me to cuddle her in positions which were uncomfortable for me. Grr. Got some more sleep eventually. No more afternoon naps for me!


----------



## Veronicaco

It's so hard getting the right balance of sleep! Despite having a good night I'm feeling groggy today, sometimes I think when you've not had enough sleep you function better on adrenaline all day and then when you catch up you feel worse!! 
I'm having lots of bh again today which I'm guessing is a result of being less tired. I've also had a good tidy up of the hundreds (or so it seems) of toys that dd had for her birthday. I think we are now at capacity with just under two months til Xmas *facepalm* lol time for a bigger house.


----------



## Veronicaco

39+1 bumpy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I've tried doing a tidy of toys... Charity shop and some in the loft as with corbans birthday and Christmas coming and baby stuff I'm not sure were it's gonna go! Hehe! Still getting bh? 

Bump looks super! I really can't believe I'll have a new baby soon!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Great bump!

So... My mother in law has just announced they're going away 13th-15th November, when I'll be 39 weeks! It's not a vital trip and could easily have been arranged for December. They were supposed to be our childcare for DD when I go into hospital! It's a good job DD will be at the childminder's on the 13th and 14th and we have very good friends who would look after her for the nights or on the Saturday if needed. If this baby is breech, it's entirely possible she'll be born by elective section on the 13th or 14th!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo that's a bit rubbish! I guess you find out Wednesday if you'll need a section. Will they give you a date at your scan if she's breech?

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I think so. It sounds like I'll see the consultant straight afterwards if she is breech. I'll push for a slightly later section date, though. I'd rather it was closer to 40 weeks.


----------



## Veronicaco

Still some bh but nothing painful :( just backache all the time. 

Canga -Sometimes I wonder how people make these decisions?! Do they just work out the least helpful thing they could do? Of course once the baby arrives they will expect to be a priority! would they change their plans if you were booked for a c then?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, I feel like I've been gone for a while.

Cangaroo, that's awful that your in-laws chose a time so close to your due date to leave! :growlmad: I would have been so upset if my in-laws had done that, because they were our childcare also.

Zephyr, your landlords sound horrible! My DH and I own a fourplex so we're landlords as well, and we would never dream of puling crap like that! In fact, we tend to err on the side of being _too_ lenient. We have a lady in one of our units who hasn't paid her full rent in over a year and we haven't even evicted her. :dohh:

Veronicaco, I was hoping to pop on here and see that you were in labor. I really hope these false starts lead to something real, soon! :hugs:

Jess, I can't believe you're so close to your section date! Can't wait to see pictures of Sammy Jo! :flower:

TTC, how have your contractions been lately? Are you still feeling any pre-E symptoms?

VJean, I hope Keegan is back home and you're enjoying settling into your new routine.

Luvymom, I was just thinking about how long of a drive you'll have to get to IMC, and was wondering, how fast have your previous labors been?

Not much going on here. Asher is still doing well, and we're just trying to work of getting him to go right back to sleep at night, because he'll still usually have one longer wake-up each night. And of course having the daylight savings time change yesterday didn't help, because now we have to get our older kids to get used to going to bed an hour later and waking up an hour later on top of everything else. I grew up in Arizona where they don't do daylight savings, and it was so nice!


----------



## luvymom

Oh canga, sorry they did that! No fun to have last minute stresses. I hope baby isn't breech. 
My next appt is on Wednesday too. 
Though I don't expect anything. I've almost resigned myself to going over. I don't even get bh. And she still feels high most days. Oh well. This week is a busy week for me anyway. But I would love for her to come next week! It just feels like time is dragging! 

So it looks like Jess will be next unless someone goes into labor! Fingers crossed the full moon this week will get us all going. ;)


----------



## luvymom

Spiffynoodles, it's about an hour and half drive. But I do tend to have longer labors so I'm not worried. My last couple of babies I've started labor then stopped. So once I know it won't be stopping we'll head down. If I'm not progressed enough to be admitted then dh and I will drop the kids at my mom's and either go walking or if it's at night well get a hotel so I can labor without the kids distracting. Of course this is all in theory. Things could always go totally different than I expect but long labors are in my family genes and I seemed to have the same.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, sorry you have long labors, but I bet it's nice in the sense that you know you won't be having a baby on the side of the road. :winkwink:

Yes, I'm crossing my fingers that we get another full moon crop of babies this week! :flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh that would be exciting. I'll have my fingers crossed for more babies soon ;) 

I love my longer labors. But the longest Ive had was 8 hours. I had one that was so fast I nearly didn't get my epi. By the time they were done getting it placed I was ready to push lol. I gave birth in the shirt I came in lol I love the longer relaxed labors.


----------



## Cangaroo

No baby for me this week I hope! I'm not ready and haven't even finished work yet! Just 3 more work days left. 

No idea whether my in laws would change their plans. I can't believe they didn't think the dates through! She only mentioned it as a by the way thing, not something I really might have needed to know about to plan around asap! My main back up childcare option is away that Saturday... Waiting to hear from a few more people to see if we can cope. OH is going to talk to his mum this evening so we'll see...

Glad everyone else is well. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy when is the next full moon?

Cangaroo hope things get sorted!

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! 

I've been reading and thinking of everyone, but just been very bad about posting! 

I had my appointment today and got sent to l&d for monitoring again. My pre e labs look ok right now but they sent me to do a 24 hour urine collection. 

I'm sure everything is ok I'm just so exhausted! I'll come back later and reply to everything going on with you all :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, the next full moon is November 6th, so this Thursday. :flower:

TTC, did they send you down for monitoring again because of the contractions? Have they checked to see if you're dilating at all? I hope the 24 hour urine collection comes back okay. Keep us updated!


----------



## Cangaroo

Fingers crossed all is well TTC. Thinking of you!

I have managed to line some friends up to be on call for DD while the in laws are away so I'm feeling better!


----------



## zephyr

Cangaroo maybe they don't think you will have baby on those dates? I would be upset too. Hopefully you don't have baby then and it all works out :)

Spiffy aw I really can't wait to leave. Hopefully we find the perfect house. I cant stress enough how over the top these people are I just hope we get good, honest, real people next time.
We had daylight savings start a few weeks back and it took some getting used to but they settle quick, hopefully yours do too!

I sat down to reply to more but I've run out of time! Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Veronicaco

Cx 4mins not v strong but have been bleeding a bit of bright red blood so off to hospital now. Will update ASAP x


----------



## luvymom

Veronicaco, sounds promising! Keep us updated if you can! So exciting!


----------



## ttc126

Veronica, good luck!!!! Sounds like this is it!!!!! :) :) :)

Luvymom, sorry you have long labors. But your plan sounds great! Hope it works well :)

Zephyr, your house situation sounds so stressful! I wanted to send you a big hug :hugs: and I hope you're able to find a much better place!

Cangaroo, I'd be flipping out if my parents did that!!! I'm really glad to hear you found friends willing to help you if it comes to that :) I hope you have a good scan!!! 

Spiffy, it sounds like Asher is getting better and better at sleeping :) Hope he continues to do well and the other Little sweets adjust to this time change! Did you guys get snow? I saw some parts of Utah did....

M2c, how are you feeling? Happy 39 weeks tomorrow!!! I have it in my head you'll be surprised and this baby won't be late :)

As for me, i wasn't super descriptive earlier....lol. I have been having so many pre e symptoms and my bp is slightly elevated from the start of pregnancy so that's why I got sent to monitoring. But my labs were ok so I'm sure I'm fine though I do feel like I'm heading for preeclampsia again. I know that sounds so crazy to say. But I bet I'll start seeing a bp increase around 32 weeks. Just a feeling I have. Although I certainly hope I'm wrong!!!! We'll see how much protein is in the 24 hour urine I guess and go from there but for now my dr sees me every week and sends me for monitoring as needed. :) Thank you everyone for the thoughts and encouragement :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I think this is probably the real deal! (Okay, so not 38 weeks, but I was close!) Good luck and update us when you can!

TTC, that doesn't sound crazy to me. I thought Asher was going to come two weeks before Liam came, and I was right, so there's a lot to be said for mother's intuition. As for the snow, nope we didn't get any but I thought we might last when it started raining, but I don't think it was quite cold enough to freeze.


----------



## Veronicaco

They think the bleed was from where I was dilating quickly :) so no worries there now. At 6cm and counting. Eeeekkkkk!!!!


----------



## Veronicaco

Gas and air is like pregnant lady booze ;)


----------



## ttc126

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! So so so excited veronica! Your little man is nearly here!


----------



## luvymom

Veronicaco! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my! Is there a baby here yet?!?! Exciting!!!! Hope all is well my dear xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

So exciting Veronica! Yay! Hope it's all going well. Will be stalking whenever I get a chance at work!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc what do they do if you develope pre e early? Like if you do have it by 32 weeks what is there plan?thinking of you!

I'm also stalking for an update! Another bubba!!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hope all is ok xx


----------



## Jess19

Oooooo good luck Veronicaco! !!! :) so excited for you! !!! 
Stalking for updates! !


----------



## ttc126

Waiting anxiously for an update here too! 

M2c, I think they just put you on bedrest but I really have no idea. Maybe also some blood pressure medicines? I guess we'll see... I'm sure I'm probably fine...i have just felt so crappy lately :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh ttc do you think your iron levels add to you feeling a bit rubbish? Fingers crossed it's not the case as how do you rest with a mini one.

Yes I keep checking in! Feels like every 3 seconds I look!!! Hoping all is well.

Everyone else doing ok?

Xxx


----------



## Jess19

Im getting super anxious! Only 2 more days to go! :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Jess is everything ready for baby? Or as ready as you can be?! Can't believe that you'll be meeting your bubba so soon. I so look forward to seeing some pictures!

Xx


----------



## VJean

Hi ladies! I have a ton to catch up on! Spiffy and Zypher, I don't know how you ladies manage to keep up! It's impressive!:thumbup:

Keegan is home and doing great. He has a follow up with his cardiologist in a few weeks to check the holes in his heart. Hopefully they have closed on their own! My DD loves her little brother....way too much! She hasn't quite mastered "gentle touches" yet! She's getting there thou. He is a fabulous easy going baby....just eats and sleeps!

I need to back up a few pages and catch up....I'll be back!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Darn, I was hoping to get on this morning and see an update from Veronicaco! I hope she's enjoying newborn cuddles right now!

Jess, you'll definitely be next! How exciting! I wonder if any other babies will be born this week?

TTC, try to rest when you can, though I know how hard that can be with other kids. :hugs:

VJean, so glad to hear that Keegan is back home and doing great! That's awesome that your DD is doing so well with him. My DD was an absolute terror with my DS1 when he was a newborn (of course she was only 16 months old) so I'm happy you're not dealing with that! :flower:


----------



## Veronicaco

Quick update as phone battery low and no charger. Corsten George arrived at 10:25 am by emergency c-section due to a partial placental abruption. We were pretty shaken up and obviously a little disappointed but we are both doing fine and he's feeding like a champ. I will get some photos on shortly x


----------



## luvymom

Congrats Veronicaco! Love the name! Sorry about the scare but so glad he is here safe and sound. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh congrats! Im glad everything is ok! I had a friend a couple years ago have a complete abruption. I know just how scary they can be. I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Veronicaco! I'm so sorry things got scary and you didn't get the birth you wanted, but I'm so happy to hear that you're both doing well. I can't wait to see pictures! :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations veronica! I hope you're both feeling well! I'm sorry for your scare! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica I'm sorry that all happened. Hope you and corsten are both ok now. Looking forward to seeing some pictures! Hugs xxx

Vjean pleased to hear your home xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and spiffy I love your tickets xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Tickers


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats Veronica! So glad you're both ok, but sorry it got scary. :hugs: Thanks so much for updating! I've been dying to stalk all day but been too busy at work.

VJean- great to hear from you! Glad you're all home together where you belong.

My scan is at 8:30 tomorrow morning. Can't wait to fond out which way up this baby is once and for all! And I have just 2 more work days left! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo yay to 2 more days at work!!!! Be good to find out what way this bubba is. Be good to know what's happening.

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, M2C. :flower:

Cangaroo, you're so close to being done with work! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow. :)


----------



## Cangaroo

The lump at the top of my bump still feels very suspiciously head-like...


----------



## luvymom

Canga, my next appt is tomorrow too. I asked last time and the lump at the top I swore was the head he said was actually the bum. Hopefully yours is the same and you won't have any breech worries. I'm feeling so blah today. Crampy. Id like to hope it would mean something but I think it's just her position. Gonna have a bath tonight after kids are gone to bed. She's been a lazy mover all night and today so between lack of sleep and bad pregnancy dreams I'm tired and being an over worrier. I am just ready to have her so I can stop being such a worry wart. 

Jess, I can't believe you will have your baby in just a couple days! So exciting!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymum I hope you get your bath so you can relax for a bit. Xxx


----------



## luvymom

M2C, you are so close too! I'm trying to remember, are you scheduled for anything or waiting for spontaneous labor?


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Veronica!! I didnt think there would be baby news when I checked in but had to catch up a few pages lol

still trying to do everything its a busy week for me. Feeling pretty stressed and not even about the kids. This whole house thing :( ugh I have people in my windows hammering and making heaps of noise as we speak and I just want to cry! It's awful actually feeding and trying to get my baby and twins to sleep.


----------



## ttc126

Ah it's been an extremely eventful day over here... thought I'd update everyone...

So yesterday at triage they randomly did some blood work to check my antibody levels. As you all probably remember I have an antibody i somehow got last pregnancy....anti-kell. So my antibody level was low, hubby tested negative. They measure levels in titres and anything over 16 is monitored anything under is ok. Mine was 8 throughout until yesterday. Suddenly it's 64 which is extremely high. So now we think the baby may somehow be kell-positive but regardless, i am having to see a perinatologist (think they're called MFMs in UK).

I was surprised when my ob herself called me tonight and she's already scheduled everything. I go tomorrow at 1:45. I'm sure it's a better safe than sorry situation but it's still a little stressful. :( So that's where we're at. On the upside i get a really cool ultrasound tomorrow! 

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, that's completely ridiculous what your landlords are putting you through. :nope: I hope you find a new place soon. :hugs:

TTC, I remember you talking about being tested for anti-kell, and I'm sure you already said this, but I forgot, what happens if your baby is positive? I'm praying that he's not and that the rest of your pregnancy goes by as smoothly as possible. I just can't imagine dealing with antibody issues, an Irritable Uterus, probable blood transfusions, and pre-E worries. :( Hang in there. We're all thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Thanks spiffy!!! 

From what i understand, anti-kell crosses the placenta and attacks blood cells that are positive for kell. So if he is positive, he could become severely anemic and develop something called hydrops. So basically they have to monitor to see how he is doing, then if he becomes anemic, he would need intrauterine transfusions. Or, if he was 32 weeks or more, they'd likely just deliver. 
My instinct says he's probably negative, but there's a small chance that my husband would carry a mutated gene that wouldn't show up on a normal phenotype test and therefore my little guy could still be positive.
I know I have some decisions here...I am pretty sure they'll offer me an amnio but I'll want to decline as if he's negative it's invasive for no reason, but if he's positive it can potentially cause me to make more antibodies. I'll probably just agree to whatever monitoring and then we'll just go from there. Many appointments are in my future :) Lol! 

I may need tips from you on how to have a super healthy preemie though spiffy! :) Most kell pregnancies are delivered around 35 weeks...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, that all sounds so crazy. I think you're probably right to refuse the amnio, though, for the reasons you said. It wouldn't change anything, after all, and could make things worse. I'm hoping that there was a lab error, though, and that your antibody level is still normal. :hugs:

As for how to have an healthy preemie, all I can say is pray. We prayed that Asher would be born healthy, and the Lord answered our prayers. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Hugs TTC. Sorry you're having a stressful time, but at least the appointments were arranged quickly! If your OH was negative, it would surely be vanishingly rare for the baby to be positive... Definitely better safe than sorry, though! 

Zephyr- sorry you're being put through so much stress. :( How long will the work be going on for?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymom I'm just waiting to go into labour! My babies neve seem to be in a hurry though.

Zephyr I'm feeling for you right now. Can't be easy with all the noise! Hope they finish quickly so you can get some peace and quiet (well from the hammering at least)

Ttc I suppose it's good they decided to do those bloods so you know what going on but also I can only imagine how stressful all this is. What with your other worries you don't need this popping up again. Keep us updated lovely. Thinking of you and sending hugs.

Veronica hope you and corsten had a good night.

Jess another day down!!! Not long to go! Eek!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo hope all goes well today update when you can!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

39 weeks! How many more I'm guessing 2 more!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Baby is head down!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So hopefully a vbac?? Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Yes, hopefully! At least an attempt at VBAC, though I have a fairly high chance of ending up with another emergency c-section. I'm pleased I get to wait until the baby is ready, however I end up delivery. And buying the Tens machine wasn't a waste!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well at least you get to give it a go. Fingers crossed your vbac goes to plan. I've never used a tens machine it my sister gave me hers so it's waiting to be used! Hopefully it takes the edge off the pain!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

I found it really helpful last time, but the one I used was borrowed and has since been sold!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My sister hired one and never returned it! She never used it so all the pads are unused. She just gave it to me too! Yes! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, your bump is lovely! I hope you only have one more picture, at most. :winkwink:

Cangaroo, I'm so glad baby is head down and that you get to try for your VBAC! I know you told us, but what was the reason for your emergency C-section last time?

I've never used a tens machine except at a chiropractor's office. They're not a very popular form of pain relief for pregnant women over here. I'm glad you both get to use it though!

Jess, tomorrow is the big day! Are you doing anything fun today to celebrate your last day before baby?

So last night I changed Asher, fed him, he pooped, so I changed him again, then he threw up his entire bottle all over himself and me, so I changed his clothes, and then he pooped _again_! I was so happy to be able to pass him off to DH shortly after all that. :wacko:


----------



## ttc126

Oh man...just found out that the Dr who actually runs the entire blood bank at the hospital re-did my levels himself. They were actually higher. So unfortunately no lab error. :( 5 hours till appointment! 

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and happy thoughts! 

Canga, GREAT NEWS!!!! So glad she's head down!!! Hope you end up with a lovely VBAC :)

M2c, you have the cutest bump! Looks like you're starting to drop. Happy happy 39 weeks! 

Spiffy, thanks so much! :hugs: I have been praying and I also prayed for Asher! You're right, it worked :)


----------



## ttc126

We posted at the same time spiffy! 

Lol at passing him off to dh :)


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi guys! Sorry I haven't had chance to catch up on everything that's been happening!

We are home! Which is great. I am beyond knackered and the incision is uncomfortable but really I am so grateful that the hospital made the decisions that they did! Ds's apgar scores were 9 at one min and ten at five mins which is so good considering!
It was scary I cried a lot. Started bleeding as soon as labour established so legged it to hospital, had dd with us so I was on my own in the room. Bleeding increased, heart rate was dropping, ruptured my membranes and meconium in waters. Labour stalled and they whisked me in there and then. DH had taken ds for breakkie at my suggestion so I was on my own. I really thought ds wasn't going to make it. When they opened me up they saw that my placenta had partially abrupted! They were amazing though! So supportive and kind.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, that sounds so scary! I'm so glad that everything turned out okay in the end. :hugs: The pictures you posted on Facebook are adorable!

TTC, I hope things go okay at your appointment. :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Aw that is scary! I'm really glad to hear everything worked out though and yay for being at home now :p

Canga that's great news baby is head down! 

Ttc good luck with your appointment, I really hope everything is okay.

Thanks everyone they leave on Friday so two more days of noise and people in my windows.

My dad flies in this morning to meet Annabelle I cant wait.


----------



## Cangaroo

That sounds do scary Veronica! Glad you're both ok and home. You've done well getting home so quickly considering! Hope you get dome restful time to process everything that's happened and to recuperate. 

Spiffy- with DD1 I was in labour at home from around midnight Saturday night contracting twice every 10 minutes, walking through almost every contraction (apart from a couple of hours of broken sleep), and vomiting until I eventually went into hospital on the Monday evening. I was 3cm at that point, so they gave me some antisickness medication and pethidine so I could sleep. It wore off after a few hours, and I contracted for the test of the night. By the time I was checked the next morning, I was 6cm, so got to go in the pool and have gas and air (and more anti-sickness stuff!). I contracted all day in the pool and stalled st 9.5cm. She never descended and the last lip of cervix never went despite them breaking my waters and giving me syntocinon (Pitocin) for an hour. It eventually became clear she didn't fit and she was eventually born by c-section at 10:15pm. Everything was in our favour for a normal delivery- I was mobile and upright during labour, no drugs in active labour apart from gas and air, correct position, spontaneous labour etc and it still ended up as truly obstructed, so chances of successful VBAC are relatively low. My only hope is it all being quicker, resulting in less swelling. We'll see! 

Sorry it's long, but with a 70 hour labour it's hard to tell the story quickly!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, well hopefully with it being your second, your labor will go quicker. Also, maybe this baby will be a little smaller, which should make things easier for your body. I really hope it works out. I can't even imagine a 70 hour labor! :shock: I mean, I had contractions for half of my pregnancy, but at least they weren't painful. You deserve a medal!


----------



## Cangaroo

It really wasn't that bad. I know on paper it looks awful, but I felt in control throughout and am perfectly happy to do it again. I hope it is quicker this time, though! My bump is measuring slightly smaller than last time (just under 36cm at 36.5/40) so hopefully the baby is smaller. No signs she'll come any time soon, though!


----------



## luvymom

Cangaroo, that is such great news that she's head down! You must be so relieved. 

Veronicaco, that is so scary! I'm so glad everything turned out okay. 

Zephyr. Sorry you're landlords are so awful. We've only rented a couple times and we're very lucky to have had great landlords. Time will pass quick and hopefully your next house will be a much better experience. 

Ttc, prayers for you and your little one. Thank goodness for the times we live in where preemies have a high success rate. 

As for me, just got back from my 38 week appt. No progress. No surprise. But ouch I forgot how "uncomfortable" it is to get checked. He did a brief US and everything looks good. Position, fluid, etc. Now it's just more of the waiting game. Got kind of a peek at her face. Couldn't see much but it makes me so excited to meet her.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my! That's all so scary and specially being on your own. I'm just so glad to hear your both ok. Hope your getting rest and making the most if your little guy. How much did he weigh? Would love to see a picture of him when you can post one!

Congratulations lovely xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, she posted a few pictures in our "Preggo Pals from BnB" group on Facebook. You should go check them out! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo you must have been exhausted labouring for that long. Hoping that your labour works our for you. This time round I've been measuring 2cm smaller than my weeks but I can feel baby so well I don't think it's a smaller baby.

Luvymom pleased all is well!

Not long for us ladies!!!! Hopefully!

Jess Goodluck! Be thinking of you! Will be looking out for a update!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How do I join??? Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Weird! I added you to the group back when I made it, but when I checked just now, it doesn't show you in the added list. So then I added you again just now, and it still doesn't show you on there! Maybe it sent you an invitation that you have to accept?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Csnt find anything?!? Strange!!!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, apparently Facebook doesn't like you. :dohh: :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha! Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Good luck for tomorrow, Jess! Can't wait for updates. :)

I've spent the evening setting up DD1's new Kiddizoom camera, which is her present from the new baby. She loves taking photos so I know it will go down well! It's now wrapped and ready to take to the hospital with us. :) DD wrapped the present she chose to give to the new baby (which is a book) today, too. I'm feeling a little more organised!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That's really sweet. We got gifts from baby to Corban and indie but I've yet to wrap them. 

2 days left at work cangaroo! 

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

I know! I'm so excited to finish work. :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

Another group I asked to join said on here they sent me a request but I never got it on facebook. 
I thought maybe it was because I'm on my phone and have been meaning to go on the computer and check but havnt yet so I dunno why it did that. So weird!


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! 

First, veronica!!! I'm so glad you guys are ok!!!! I was freaking out reading your story. I'm so so so glad you are both ok! :hugs:

Luvymom, i agree with you on how "uncomfortable" that is... :( glad you got a glimpse of her face! 

Canga, oh i really really hope you have a speedy, easy labor! Hope you can avoid a section :)

So my appt took forever! Saw a genetic counselor, had a super long scan, then saw perinatal specialist. So far, everything looks great!!!!! :)
They will be monitoring weekly for anemia in my little guy by doing mca Doppler scans, non stress tests, and biophysical profiles! He did not recommend an amnio as mca scans are so accurate and safe. They have no clue why antibody is rising but will just monitor as if baby is positive. So many appt to come, but all is well as of now! Thank you ladies for your well wishes!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm glad everything is looking good so far! But jeez, it sounds like you are going to live at your doctor's office until that baby is born! :wacko: But I'm glad they're keeping such a close eye on you and your baby (is it still Jude?). :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc I'm pleased to hear all seems well. Gonna be very busy at your drs until bubba is here but at least there keeping an eye which is the main thing.

Goodluck Jess!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC- so glad everything is looking good and you're being closely monitored. Sorry you have to deal with this extra stress. :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls just wanted to pop in and say hi. 
Im at the hospital right now prepped and waiting for the dr and anesthesiologist. Im kinda freaking out right now :( this c section is extremely nerve wrecking.
I just want this to be over with and hold Samantha in my arms. 
I will updated as soon as I can. 
Hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Good to hear from you Jess. Sending hugs! Not long till she is in your arms. Gonna keep checking in for an update! Goodluck xxx


----------



## ttc126

Good luck Jess!!!!! So excited for you!!!

Thank you everyone :) I'm feeling good about the plan they came up with :) Although you guys are totally right I'll be down there 2-3 times a week...

Spiffy, great memory! Yes he is Jude :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, Jess! I'll be waiting anxiously for an update! :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Thinking of you Jess! I'm sure it's all going smoothly. Hope you're having lovely cuddles with Samantha by now. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So full moon tonight.... Think this baby is staying put though!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

We had 2 babies in this thread last full moon plus my friend at work had her baby. I have high hopes ladies! :rofl:

Just one more day of work for me!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehehe! I'm sure I'll still be preggo in the morning!

Yay to 1 more day! 

Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Jess! The pictures on Facebook of Sammy Jo were adorable. I hope you two are getting some well-deserved rest. :flower:

M2C, I'm still crossing my fingers that the full moon does the trick for you. Plus, you never know, I dilated to 4cm with my DD without feeling a thing, so for all you know, you may be right on the verge of labor and not even know it! :winkwink:


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls thanks for the kind thoughts :) 
Samantha Jo is here weighing 6lbs 13oz. 
She was quite at birth and it scared me but the nurses said she was breathing but not screaming like most babies, i guess they need those big deep loud screams to carry oxygen all through out her system. Her lips were a little blue but she screamed some more and everything is all good :) 
She's a super calm baby, i haven't heard her cry much. The nurse gave her 1st bath in the room with me and she didnt cry at all!! She just laid there!! :) even when she had her diaper changed earlier she didnt cry!! I've never seen anything like it lol 

here is a pic from earlier 
[URL=https://s1219.photobucket.com/user/Icca19/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141106_105611.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Mobile%20Uploads/20141106_105611.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ttc126

Aww jess!!!! Congratulations :) She's perfect!


----------



## Cangaroo

Congratulations Jess! Beautiful!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations Jess! She's a beauty! And I love that she's so calm. Hope you've been able to get some rest.

Cangaroo happy last day at work :)

Spiffy baby was right in my lady bits last night!!!! Real sharp pains for ages in my mini!!!! Ouch. I was 2cm at my sweep with indie so I'm hoping I've already dilated a little! Still think this bubba isn't come till after my due date though. My babies clearly make themselves far to comfy ;)

How's everyone doing?

Xx


----------



## ttc126

M2c, maybe you just have 5 star accommodations in there:) So excited your turn should be soon!!!

I'm doing pretty good today! My stomach is so sore from my ultrasound the other day. I never got that with ds1 and this is the second time this pregnancy my tummy has gotten very sore from a long scan :( I'm doing fine otherwise, just thought I'd have a whine ;)

Canga, how are you?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I hope she continues to stay that calm for you! I remember thinking that Asher was pretty quiet because his cries the first few days were just little squeaks, but he's building up that lung capacity now. :winkwink:

M2C, hopefully all those sharp pains were causing some dilation or effacement down there! Hey, the full moon cycle lasts for three days (one before, during, and after) so maybe you'll see a little more progress tonight as well. :thumbup:

Cangaroo, I hope you enjoy your last day of work. :flower:

TTC, I've had soreness after a scan, too. Personally, I think it has to do with the sonographer and how gentle they are. But other than your discomfort, everything should be okay. They're pretty well-cushioned in there. :hugs:

So I don't want to jinx myself or anything, but I think Asher might be getting on a schedule. The last couple of days, he's been awake from 7pm-9pm, and then he sleeps from 9pm-12am, is back to sleep by 1am, and then wakes up around 3/4am (not sure because DH handles that one), and is up for the day at 7am. Even his naps during the day are starting to become predictable. I hope he's not leading me on, because this is pretty nice!


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy that's great! He sounds like he's really getting the hang of things! Very exciting! :) I doubt you jinxed yourself :) 

Funny you mention the squeaky cries! That's how my ds was too! Just the tiniest squeaks! .... until he was about 6 weeks lol :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I wonder if the quiet, squeaky cries were due to them both being premature, because their lungs weren't quite as strong as a full term newborn?


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, the nicu dr told me that was it! Especially as ds needed a lot of help breathing at first :) I guess that's very normal!


----------



## luvymom

No full moon action for me. But that's okay. My sister is having her baby shower tonight and I still need to get a lot done. But wow, was she pushing on my ribs hard last night! I seriously was like that's the wrong direction, go the other way. Haha! 

And I don't know what the deal is but my 18 month old is going through an awful phase. He is so emotional! Fights getting his diaper changed and totally freaks out when it comes to getting dressed or anything to do with clothes. It took both me and dh battling him to just get him changed and dressed this morning. Hope this ends quick. He's normally the easiest and sweetest thing in world.


----------



## ttc126

Luvy, maybe he's sensing something? I hope he gives you an easier time soon.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, I'm sorry you're son is being difficult lately. :( My 2.5 year old is being a pill lately, too, especially with picking on my 16 month old. Thankfully she leaves Asher alone for the most part, but the constant pushing and shoving and hitting is driving me crazy! :growlmad:


----------



## Cangaroo

Luvymom, sorry your DS is being difficult. He probably senses change is afoot!

I survived my last day of work. It was busy, buy I got everything done! It feels very strange to have finished. I still feel ages away from having this baby... I maybe need to get myself more mentally prepared in case she decides to surprise me and come early!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Jess!!

Spiffy Max had that quiet squeak cry when he was a baby I felt so sorry for him cos it was nothing in comparison to Arias full on screeching hehe
he had iugr and didn't grow as well as Aria did.

I have my dad staying, he goes home tomorrow :(
scaffolding is up for 2 more days thankfully they finished chainsawing trees on the property and putting the guttering up yesterday so im looking forward to a nice quiet weekend. 

Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi guys sorry I've been absent! I will have a read through and catch up in a min :)

Been a rubbish couple of days :( Corsten has decided he doesn't want to latch at all :(
So I'm pumping and cup feeding for the moment until my boobs settle down. They are SO engorged my nipples are flat and he can't seem to grip on. This has made everything a lot harder and I'm obviously worried about his weight. I've just been told to persevere but I am concerned about how to resolve it. 

Hope all is good with you guys xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry it's been difficult Veronica. :( Well done for persevering so far! Could you see an IBCLC to geta thorough assessment? I'll be seeing an IBCLC privately if I have any suspicion of a tongue tie (DD1 is tongue tied...). Lots of skin to skin and biological nursing. I hope he gets the hang of it soon! :hugs:

https://www.lcgb.org/consultants_local.html


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I hope you get to enjoy a nice peaceful weekend. :flower:

Cangaroo, I'm glad you survived your last day of work, and now you get to relax and await your sweet little bundle!

Veronicaco, I'm so sorry you've been having problems with breastfeeding. :( Things are already so tough right after having a baby (especially a C-section), it's hard to have BFing trouble on top of all that. I hope the engorgement goes does soon and that Corsten can get latched. :hugs:

Well, remember how I said I was going to jinx everything by talking about Asher's little schedule? Well, I did. Last night he was up every 1.5 hours. :(


----------



## Veronicaco

Thanks guys - canga that's a good idea, he's finally fed from me again this afternoon but if we continue to struggle I will definitely be looking for more help. 

I pumped myself dry first thing and then showered to loosen my boobs off a bit more. They were a lot softer by this afternoon and he was interested and went on with no fuss!! I hope we can keep it together and that he hasn't lost loads of weight for the 5 day check tomorrow!! Good news is I have a couple of bottles of milk in the fridge now just in case :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Veronica glad he had a feed earlier. Hope your feeling ok?

Now ladies did any of you have panicky feelings over labour? First two I never worried?! I also know I can do it without pain relief so I dunno what's wrong?! I keep getting waves of worry and feel sick. It's concerning me cause I don't wanna panick in labour!!!! Feel like I need a good cry! Wanna meet my baby but this worry thing is scaring me! Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Veronica- glad he had a good feed. Fingers crossed for the weigh in! Well done for pumping. :hugs:

Sorry you had a bad night, Spiffy.

M2C, sorry you're worried. Have a good cry if you need to! It often helps. I think I'm still in denial that the whole labour thing's actually going to happen... And if I end up actually pushing I'll be amazed as I'm totally expecting another emergency c-section. I'm finding it hard to get my head around it. Maybe when I've had a few more days off work it'll sink in...

We went to some fireworks this evening. The baby wriggled like crazy while they were going off! I hope she wasn't too scared in there!


----------



## ttc126

Veronica, sounds like you did all the right things to make latching easier for him! Fingers crossed for your weigh in! Even if he hasn't gained to their expectation yet he should do really well with what you've figured out now :)

Spiffy, I'm sorry :(

M2c, you sound like you're getting stressed! :hugs: I'm sosorry! I think the anxiety is normal and you've had a lot of changes to your original birth plan with your anemia and all! It's perfectly understandable! I really think everything will go great! Maybe you could do some positive visualizing? Imagine your perfect birth for a few minutes? 

Canga, so cute about the fireworks! And yay!!!!! You're off work!!!! Hope you can relax this next few days :)

As for me, my rollercoaster of a week does not end! Last night, my hematologist called. Of course i wasn't there so he left a message. Apparently the blood bank has made a huge error and my titer is still 8 afterall. I don't quite understand the message because it mentions new blood work and i haven't had anymore done for that. ??? Also, how could the dr who redid my titer himself make the same mistake? How am I to trust any results at this point???? Ugh! So all of these extra appointments may be for nothing... the extreme stress I've been under all week certainly was! I've got my hematology and ob appointments Monday and i guess I'll see if I really need to go to all of this monitoring? So many questions right now. A lot of irritation on my end too!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, wow, that's quite a serious mess-up on their end! How frustrating! :growlmad: Well, I'm glad that your antibody levels are actually okay, though, and hopefully you won't have to have all those extra appointments. 

M2C, I'm sorry you're feeling anxious about giving birth. I've always kind of looked forward to giving birth (I think it's because it's like a huge adrenaline rush for me) but I can understand how you're feeling, because I get anxiety like that over other things and it makes me want to cry, too. I find that the best thing for me is a good distraction, usually a TV show or something, anything that gets my mind off of it, and then later I can usually look at things from a calmer perspective. :hugs:

Veronicaco, I'm glad you were able to feed Corsten and hopefully his weight will be decent at his weigh in tomorrow. :flower:

Cangaroo, that's cute that your little one was getting so excited by the fireworks. I'm sure she wasn't too scared because everything is pretty muffled in there. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I've always been excited about giving birth. When I went into labour with indigo I was a little bit like oh no!!! I remember this pain. Thing is I know I can do it. I done back to back labour and 4 hours of pushing Corban and an intense labour with indigo both without pain relief. I know the pain ends.... I don't think something bad will happen so I'm just confused. Maybe the extended sickness and whole anemic thing?!? Also worried about upsetting indigo I think?! Oh I dunno! All I know is I need to snap out of it as I don't wanna panick when labour starts. Gotta focus on the end result.

Cangaroo maybe she wanted to go to sleep but it was too noisy for her so she let you know! Corban was my tiny dancer as every time I had music on he would have a good wiggle.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc what a whole lot of stress! My goodness! Like spiffy says hopefully that means less appointments. Good news all is ok though!

Jess hope your getting on ok?

Ladies hope everyone's getting on ok?

Whose next?!?!

Xxxx


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC, that would explain it- it seemed so unlikely there would be a problem when your OH's genetics came back ok. It's annoying you have to wait until Monday to speak to them about it, though! I hope it will all get cleared up on Monday.

M2C, maybe it's because you had planned a home birth and have had to change that? I think the anticipation of not knowing when it's going to happen is hard. I think when it does start your body will remember what to do and will take over; I don't think you'll panic. :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Veronica glad to hear he managed to feed, those first few weeks are hard.

m2c I was very anxious before birth as well, its a big change in life so I think it is normal. Not a nice feeling though!
Has the anxious feeling just come on suddenly?
I reckon you must be pretty close, maybe baby news next time I sign in? Hehe

ttc im sorry you are having such a rough week. glad to hear its good news though :)

Not sure if you ladies remember but I finally see the breast surgeon today. I dont think there is much they will do because I am breastfeeding but at least im being seen finally! I dont think its anything serious, ive had this issue for years now and I think I would of gotten sick by now if it was. Hopefully they can figure out where all this pain ive had is coming from and what the lump is!
Annabelle has been feeding off the breast fine and ive had no issues with it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr I was a little worried a while back but it eased off cause I decided I'd pack my hospital bag and forget about homebirth. This has just kinda come on.... I have that sick feeling! I think about it and I feel yuk! Shivery! Sicky tummy! Argh! I think it's made worse cause I don't exactly know why. I'm not looking forward to the pain but have done it before so know I can do it. I wanna be excited about meeting my new little person but because of this feeling I'm not getting excited. 

So pleased you have your appointment! Let us know what they say. Always best to get these things checked out. Good you've been feeding ok from the boob too.

Xxx


----------



## luvymom

Zephyr, I had a lump in my breast right before I gave birth to my second. I had a biopsy a few weeks after he was born. I had to pump and dump for like a day or two. Everything turned out fine. But I'll tell you, that shot in the boob hurt! And sadly, that boob has never produced as much since. But it is always better to be safe and have it looked at than sorry. Let us know how it goes. 

Ttc, sorry about all the tests and stress you are going through right now. I hope things can get better for you. It's so hard when answers keep changing. 

M2C, I feel your worries. I get excited to go into labor but I also get quite anxious about all the what ifs, etc. I hope you feel better asap. And you'll be able to relax. 

I've been so emotional today. It's been a day where I feel like a complete mom failure. Thankfully tomorrow is a new day. And hopefully it will also be a better one.


----------



## Cangaroo

How is everyone today? Any signs M2C and Luvymom? Hope everyone is ok. 

Luvymom, sorry you had a difficult day yesterday. :hugs: Hope today has been better! 

Any news from the hospital today TTC?

I celebrated my first official day of maternity leave by going into work for a meeting... No more for a while, though! I also saw the midwife today. She says the baby is in a perfect position, engaged and ready to go. I'll believe it when I see it! This baby may actually be smaller than DD1 was (she was 8lb9oz) as I'm measuring 37cm at 38+4/40. I never measured behind with DD1. That's giving me a little hope! We'll see... I have a consultant appointment next week (the day before my due date) for a sweep and to decide how long I'll wait before having an elective c-section. I think they'll let me wait until at least 10 days overdue. I'm then booked for a second sweep 2 weeks today at 4 days overdue. I think I'm happy with all that!


----------



## luvymom

Nothing here. But that's okay because my 19 month old came down with croup last night. And our humidifier broke leaking water all over the floor. I got a total of just over 3 hours sleep last night. When he gets croup he typically will struggle with his breathing so I would really like him to be better before he has to stay at my mom's while I'm in the hospital. Luckily it had only lasted a couple days in the past. I'm feeling pretty good which almost makes me feel like I'll be pregnant forever!

Anyways, here's to hoping at least one of us has a baby this week. :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh no! I hope he feels better soon. I'm coming down with a virus I think. I have the telltale scratchy throat and slight headache... Hopefully it'll be gone by the morning.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I hope you're not getting sick! Your plan for the next few weeks sounds good, although hopefully you won't need both of those sweeps. :winkwink:

Luvymom, I'm sorry things have been so difficult lately. :( I have those "horrible mom" days too, where it seems like nothing goes right. I hope your DS gets better quickly and that you can get more sleep. :hugs:

M2C, how are you feeling today? I hope you feel calmer about birth. :hugs:

Zephyr, I hope your appointment with the breast surgeon went well. That's great that you haven't had any issues with breastfeeding off that side.

So my DS1 woke up last night crying, and when I went to soothe him, he started to really freak out. Eventually, he was in a full-on hysterical break down and nothing was calming him down. DH and I tried to hold him, but he would just thrash around and scream. The only thing that eventually calmed him down was watching a lullaby show on my lap for a little while. I have no idea what was wrong, but I really, really hope he doesn't do that again tonight, because both DH and I were getting really frustrated, and neither of us got as much sleep as we needed.


----------



## ttc126

Luvymom, :hugs: I'm sorry about your rough day. I hope your ds feels better soon and that you get more rest tonight.

Cangaroo! I really hope you're not getting sick! I hope this baby is a little smaller and that you'll be able to have an easy vaginal delivery :) 

Spiffy! Poor you!!! Sounds like a miserable night!!!! :( I hope it was a one time thing!

M2c, any news??? 

I had my ob appointment this morning... had trace protein in my pee :( My bp was fine, i always have a headache so nothing new there but I'm stressing it could be pre e starting! I know it's irrational and I'm fine right now, but I'm so so so afraid of getting it again. 
Found out that the lab did in fact make an error! So good news there! My dr does still want me to go to all the monitoring as scheduled but she agreed to see me every 2 weeks for now. 
So Friday i have monitoring, next Tuesday i have a scan and see the nurse practitioner at the perinatal, the next Monday I'll have monitoring, ob, and blood appointment, and the next Tuesday I'll see the perinatologist again. Then from there they may change the plan.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks ladies! I had a chat with hubby last night and I told him things I thought that could be troubling me. Had a good cry and I think it's helped a bit. Today DH mum came over with a newborn she is fostering and I had snuggles which also helped too. Still a little upset over something but as a whole I'm feeling much better. Thanks for all your support.

Cangaroo good news with midwife today! Baby is locked and loaded! Corban from 30 weeks I always measured 1-2cm bigger than my weeks and he was 8lb 2oz. Indigo I always measured my weeks and she was 8lb 9oz. This time I measure 2cm behind my weeks so I'm curious as to babies size. Sounds like you have a good plan in place. Hopefully the first sweep works and you get to labour naturally. Have all crossed for you lovely.

Luvymom sorry you little guy is poorly. Hopefully doesn't last to long.

Spiffy your poor boy! Sounds like a long night for you both. I'm hoping you get some sleep tonight.

I have midwife tomorrow! Time to talk sweeps with her! I doubt she will give me a sweep tomorrow though! 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc sounds like your a whole lot busy with all those appointments. It's rubbish you had that worry but good news it was a error. I guess with the pre e your bound to worry about it happening again! Hugs for you xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC- I'm so pleased it was an error! That's fantastic news. Sorry about the worry, though. Sorry about the trace of protein, too. I understand why that would worry you, but I'm sure all is well and the protein will be gone next time.

Spiffy- sorry DS1 had a rough night! That's the last thing you need when you've got a newborn. Is he poorly, maybe? DD always turns out to be poorly when she's been sleeping badly.

M2C- Glad you were able to have a good talk with your OH and are feeling a little better. Fingers crossed you're not kept waiting too long!

I'm definitely ill. :( I've been feeling worse and worse all evening...


----------



## zephyr

Thanks ladies just a quick update to say my appointment went well. Absolutely nothing I can do for the pain a small percentage of women get quite bad pains in their 'bad boob' but some find relief taking epo so im going to try that. 

As for the lump it seems to have resolved itself, there is an area that is very tender and lumpy to feel but she had a quick look on her ultrasound and said everything looks good and had sent me for a more thorough ultrasound just in case. But the lump that was in that area is no longer there. Such a relief!


----------



## luvymom

Zephyr, so glad to hear your appointment went well, the lump is gone and you have something to try for the pain. I've never heard of epo for that so I'm glad to learn something new. I hope it works.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, that still sounds like a lot of appointments, but I guess if you do start developing Pre-E again, they'll be sure to catch it a lot quicker with all the monitoring! I sure how you don't, though. :hugs:

M2C, I'm glad you had a good cry and are feeling a little better now. Hopefully labor starts soon and then all this worry will end, and you can enjoy snuggles with your LO. :flower:

Zephyr, that's great news! :D Hopefully the EPO will help with the pain. I also have a "bad boob", though not as bad as yours, and it has some pain, too, during and after breastfeeding. I'll have to try the EPO next time around. :flower:

Cangaroo, I'm so sorry you're sick. :( I really hope it passes quickly so you can be in good health when your little one arrives!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone? Sorry I havent had time to properly catch up. Things have been crazy around here the last few days :( my c section scar has been terrible and getting to the computer has been quite challenging. My tablet is horrible for typing and trying to go back pages. 

Hope all you prego ladies are doing good, I was hoping to see some new birth announcements here today when I got back on ;) soon I would imagine. 

Hope all the little babies are doing great as well! And everyone is getting lots of sleep :) 
Samantha kind of lept through the night last night, her first night home, but it was on me all night. Every time I tried to put her in her bassinet next to the bed she would wake up. As much as I love the cuddles I get really nervous about sleeping with LO. 
Does anyone have any issues with LO sleeping in bed?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, we sort of have the same issue. Sometimes Asher will sleep in his crib, but he usually wakes up soon after we lay him down. He'll happily sleep in our arms or on our lap, but with two other young kids, that's just not very practical. He definitely sleeps the best in the swing. We have one that reclines back fully, so I feel like it's safe for him to sleep in, but eventually it will be nice to have him sleeping in his crib.


----------



## Jess19

I have a swing but I have yet to use it lol although I have only been back home 2 days. 
She sleeps in my arms basically. Ill nurse her and we both end up falling asleep. She will use my boob as a pillow lol 
I have a boopy pillow that I use, along with other pillows to keep me propped up. DH doesnt like the fact that I sleep like that with her, and neither do it. I am scared that something will happen, even though I know I wont roll over or anything. I will wake up with a terribly sore neck though :( 
I am going to try my best to put her back in her bassinet tonight....we'll see how that goes :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Zephyr, glad the appointment went well! 

Jess- sorry ypur scar has been uncomfortable. DD would never sleep in her Moses basket. We embraced co-sleeping very early on out of necessity and I plan to co-sleep with DD2. If you make sure pillows and duvets are kept well away, keep baby between you and the edge if the bed (using a bedrail), the baby is breastfed, and you don't drink any alcohol before co-sleeping the risks are minimal. Co-sleeping can absolutely be done safely. 

DD woke up and took ages to resettle. I can't get back to sleep as I feel so rubbish. :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr I'm glad all is well. 

Jess I've co slept with both of mine and will do with this one. Like cangaroo said aslong as it's done right it's safe. I'm sure if it's to much of a worry you'll soon be able to get her into her bed.... She just wants mummy snuggles!

Cangaroo sorry your poorly!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

How is everyone today? 

I felt awful thus morning, but felt better when our and about with DD. Feeling rubbish again now, so think I'll have an early night!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo sorry your feeling rubbish again. Make sure you get an early one! Rest up.

So I had my midwife today. She took bloods again so the hospital will have acess to my latest levels so hopefully all is ok for midwife unit and maybe a waterbirth if I want one. Baby is roa and 3/5 engaged. Got a sweep booked for Monday if no baby by then. She said to make sure as soon as I think things are kicking off to call the hospital and if I'm at home when I feel pressure in my bum then to just call the midwives out and not attempt to try to make the hospital. Come on baby!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Xxx


----------



## luvymom

Nothing new here. I felt so good yesterday I will probably be preggo forever. But ds is still sick. Up all night coughing. And still coughing lots today. Luckily his breathing has been okay but I think all this coughing has given him a sore throat. Poor little thing.


----------



## Cangaroo

So exciting M2C! If your levels are up, would you reconsider home birth? Were you hoping for a sweep today? It's good you have one booked, though hopefully you won't need it! I had a sweep last time and went into labour within 48 hours (though DD didn't show up for another 3 days after that, of course...).

I have a plan! My first sweep is next Wednesday at 39+6/40. I'm going to go into labour that night, labour at home until the morning, drop DD off at her regular childminder session on our way to the hospital, have a baby and be out in time to collect DD1 on our way home from hospital! :rofl: Of course, there is almost no chance it'll go like that, but it would be very convenient! I'm still worried about DD overnight if I end up in hospital in labour at night... Even if I'm in a night postnatally, it wouldn't be too bad as OH could be with her. She's never spent a night away from me, and has only fallen asleep for the night with him a handful of times and never with anyone else...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymom your poor little guy!

Cangaroo I kinda hope she would suggest a sweep but said she can't until term +1. My drs only have the midwives in on a Monday and Tuesday hence my sweep booked next Monday. She said after that they would come to me then book induction. I had two sweeps with indigo and I went into labour the evening of the second sweep. I'm hoping to go before then but I feel like I may end up taking my 41 week bump picture!

I like the sound of your plan! Sounds good..... Hope it works out like that! My plan with indigo actually fell into place. It was the Friday of a bank holiday weekend and input Corban to bed like usual..... Few hours later labour kicked off. Had her and four hours later got sent home..... So Corban had just had breakfast with nanny! Chris got an extra day off at work because of the bank holiday! 

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

I'm excited for you ladies! I keep thinking there's more baby news every time I sign in :p

we have the same sleeping issue she goes down in her hammock during the day but she does wake not long after. She will go back to sleep if I stand there and rock it and let it sway a bit but once it stops moving any loud noise wakes her sooo I've been letting her sleep on me which I bet isn't helping lol
She sleeps in her carrier for a few hours on me also and I co sleep at night. 

She actually let's me know when it's bedtime as she gets grizzly and won't stop until I lay down in bed with her then she will go to sleep. 

The last two days I've been potty training the twins. I must be crazy but 3 nappy changes, sometimes one after the other is doing my head in. So far so good!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr potty training twins must be pretty full on! I'm sure they will be fine! I can only image 3 nappy changes to be pretty constant! Hehe!

Hopefully one of us will have baby news for you all soon!

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ugh, I should take a picture of the diapers we go through in one day. Its sick. Unfortunately, I think I'll be changing three in diapers for a while longer because my DD still wants nothing to do with potty training. I'll explain it to her, and she'll be very rational and agree with me, but the second I ask her if she wants to try it, she yells, "No!" :dohh:

M2C, Cangaroo, and Luvymom, I hope at least one of you has a baby soon! Like Zephyr, I keep hoping to get on here and see some baby news. :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Corban took a little persuasion when it came to potty training! I may have used a few sweet bribes along the way! 

I'm hoping to give you ladies some news soon! I've no signs apart from baby being low! Next few days would be good..... Don't want Saturday night as I want to be home for corbans birthday! 

Xxx


----------



## luvymom

Oh M2C I hope you don't go too far over! 

Zephyr and Spiffy, I can't imagine 3 in diapers. I've had 2 at once before and this will be again. But I really like it when it's just one. Zephyr, you are one brave woman to potty train during recovery time.


----------



## zephyr

I feel pretty good now. Back to normal really.
It's just my pelvis that hurts still. 

Twins did wonderful no accidents and both weed a few times each. We did half a day with no nappies. 
They are both very ready! So im going to keep at it. 

Spiffy aww hopefully she is ready soon mine weren't interested for ages and just wanted to play with toilet paper. It is definitely a lot of nappies having 3 in them at the same time though. 

m2c hopefully you have baby after Corbans birthday so you can be home for that :)

We had our plunket visit today and Annabelle is in the 98th percentile for weight, height and head circumference.
She has gained 1.2 kgs since birth. 
She is a big girl.


----------



## Cangaroo

We were lucky with DD. We'd been talking about using the potty etc for months, then one weekend her nappy was dry every time we took her to change her. We took her out of nappies the next day and she was dry from then on. That was last September, so 2 yrs 4 months ish. Nights are another matter, though. I can't get her dry at night. Initially, she was dry about 5 nights out of 7, but she's now wet most nights. We used pull ups as I thought it woukd be only temporary, but I got fed up of buying them so she's back in cloth. 

Zephyr, potty training twins with a newborn at home is brave! Well done! Glad they're doing well. I can't even imagine 3 in nappies. Hats off to you and Spiffy!

DD woke up early this morning. Early for her is 7:10, so I shouldn't complain, but I was relying on more of a lie in!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo Corban was about the same age but still has nappies on a night. His usually clean but we still use nappies until we have a spell of dry nappies in a row. 

Zephyr so pleased to hear annabelles is doing so well. 

Due date for me! Hoping this baby comes soon! My lady bits feel so bruised especially at night..... Every time I move my bits feel sooooooo sore! 

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Let this be the last bump picture!

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy due date M2C!! 

DD would like to be out of nappies at night, but understands she needs to be dry 7 nights in a row before she can wear pants to bed. She got to 3 dry nights the other week, then lapsed back to wet every night!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Corban wants to be too but I said that I can't keep washing your bedding! They will get there!

Thank you! Can't believe I'll be meeting baby so soon xx


----------



## Veronicaco

Happy due date m2c!!!!


----------



## ttc126

Happy due date M2c :) Hope it won't be too much longer! 

Luvymom, hope your poor sick little guy is doing better! 

Canga, sorry you didn't get to sleep longer! How are you feeling? 

Spiffy and Zephyr, not sure how you do 3 in diapers. I've been getting overwhelmed realizing I'll have 2 in them!!!

I had a terrible night! my bump ached all night and my whole pelvis feels like it may fall apart! !!! I think is baby's position but ouch! !!!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy due date, M2C! Your bump looks fabulous! I really hope it's your last picture, though. :winkwink:

Cangaroo, sorry you didn't get your lie in. :( I hope you're starting to feel better. :hugs:

TTC, sorry you had a rough night. Right around 28 weeks is when things really kicked up a notch for me and I started to feel really uncomfortable. :hugs:

Zephyr, I can't believe how fast Annabelle is growing! I haven't had Asher weighed since his circumcision at 3 weeks, but I'm sure he's still under 8lbs. My kids just start out small and stay pretty small. Even my DS1, who DH and I have always thought of as a pretty big kid, is only 29th percentile. :dohh:

Veronicaco, how are things going with Corsten?

Well, I had a pretty bad day yesterday, but DH took over last night so I could get a full 8 hours of sleep, which was awesome, so I'm feeling much better today. We've decided to try doing every other night, instead of splitting the night in half, so he took last night, and I'll take tonight, and so on, so that we're at least getting a full night of sleep every other night.

Oh, and my MIL was over yesterday and made a comment about how DH shouldn't have to help at night because it's important for him to get his sleep so he can work. Excuse me??? What makes his work any more important than mine? :growlmad: It made me so mad. Thankfully DH stood up for me and told her that she never had three kids so close in age, so she doesn't know what it's like for me, and she backed off a little.


----------



## ttc126

oh gosh spiffy! I think i would have LOST IT at your mil! I'm sorry she said that :(


----------



## Cangaroo

Feeling a lot better today, thanks! Phew! DD was lovely all day and went to sleep fairly early so that's made up for the early ish start. Tomorrow is my first day of maternity leave where she'll be at the childminder's. It's going to be so strange! I need to properly pack my hospital bag, sort the washing out, tidy, put some things in the attic and generally do some nesting! The health visitor called today and has arranged to cone for an antenatal visit tomorrow. They've only just started doing them in my area- anyone else had one? M2C? Veronica?

Sorry you had a uncomfortable night TTC. Has the pain settled today?

Spiffy, how irritating your MIL said that! It's not as if you can nap in the day when you have 3 under 3 so you get even less of a chance to catch up than your OH gets. I bet he has lunch breaks etc at work; your days must be much more relentless! Glad you got a decent and well deserved sleep. Also glad your OH stood up for you!

Veronica and, Zephyr and Jess, how are you all?

M2C, hope you've had a good day!


----------



## luvymom

It's getting real now and I'm so excited! I'm dilaed to a 1 which sounds like nothing but that's huge for me as I usually am absolutely nothing until labor and delivery. And if nothing comes from it I am scheduled to be induced on Tuesday. I didn't want to so much but my son's birthday is on Wednesday and my Dr is leaving town on Thursday. He was fine with whatever. But I really want him there when I deliver and not someone else so I chose the induction. But really thinking and hoping I go before. But not tomorrow because we are supposed to get snow tomorrow and I really don't want to drive through the canyon in labor while is snowing. And I've had some bleeding which could be from the exam but I didn't bleed at the others. Sorry to babble but I'm just so excited! And dh is finally putting up the other crib! 
In other news my SIL is sure on Saturday and my sister got her due date moved up to next week so the race in the family is on! 

Cangaroo and M2C, I hope to see us all posting birth stories soon! 

Spiffy, I'm so glad your dh stuck up for you. The whole let the man sleep only works with the first when you can take a nap when baby naps, after that, days at home are hard work! We never have chances to recover from lack of sleep either. I am the only to get up with ours on the night because I ebf so there's not much my husband can do anyway. And btw, your family picture on Facebook is adorable!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymom exciting! Good to hear your 1cm! At least you know things are happening. Hopefully you won't make induction but you know bubs will be here soon. Are you ready to go?

Cangaroo any signs from you Hun? Is that the visit you get your red book from the health visitor? Or a different one?

Spiffy how rude of your mil! It's not her business how you look after your minis! She must realise how hard looking after kids can be when your not tired let alone exhausted! Go hubby for sticking up for you.

Ttc how you feeling today? Better I hope.

As for me not a lot us going on! Had a dream this morning I had a 10lb girl!!!! Eek! Washing all the bedding etc so I've not gotta do it over the weekend for corbans birthday. So hoping I'm at home when he wakes up Sunday! Wanna see his face :) 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

How exciting Luvymom! I hope you go into labour before your induction date.

M2C, I presume the HV will give me the red book. I got it after DDwas born last time so I'm not sure... No signs yet for me. The baby feels somewhat lower and I'm sometimes getting stronger and more frequent BH but that's it. I'm certain I have at least another week or two to wait.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I know baby is low as walking is really painful. Luckily this is corbans last day at playgroup today so not much walking over the weekend. I have my sweep Monday and midwife said induction 10-14 days late. The not knowing when is hard when you go over I think. Hopefully the sooner rather than the later for us all!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo happy 39 weeks chick xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymom happy 39 weeks to you too xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy due date Spiffy!! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

The health visitor has just been and gone. It was all a bit pointless! We talked about breastfeeding and co-sleeping, I did my well-informed, clearly fully aware of all the guidelines bit so she couldn't really say anything. She did tell me the official advice is not to bedshare but said I clearly know what I'm doing.

I've got loads done today. Feeling more organised!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Good for you! Always good getting bits done! I washed all the bedding.... Wahey!

Xx


----------



## luvymom

All this prep work is so exciting! I agree the not knowing when you go overt is hard. I went over with 2 of mine. No. Fun. 

Ds is still sick. Almost better but I'm still up most of the night with him. I'm so tired. And that makes me extra emotional. I really just want to cry today. My anxiety is up too because now I worry about baby movement as she was lazy yesterday and so far this morning. I know she is okay because she has had enough movement but I just want her here already! And then at the same time I really want a good sleep first. Ugh, these pregnancy hormones!


----------



## Veronicaco

Happy 39 weeks ladies!! 
Hope ds is better soon luvy!

I am thinking that baby will be here this week m2c :) xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Strange to think today is my due date, seeing as Asher is 5 weeks old!

M2C, I hope you go into labor first thing, the day after Corban's birthday, so you're there to enjoy it with him. :flower:

Luvymom, I hope you beat your sister and SIL to it. :winkwink: And that's great that you're progressing this time! Maybe your labor won't be quite as long this time since you're body is already getting things started. I'm sorry your DS is still sick and you're not getting much sleep. :( I swear, sleep is the currency of moms. My whole day seems to depend on how much sleep I got the night before.

Cangaroo, you never know! You could go into labor tonight for all you know. But if not, that's great that you're getting some things done to feel more prepared for when it does happen.

Zephyr, I had a dream last night that I had twin newborns, and their names were Max and Aria (gee, I wonder where I got those names? :winkwink:), except really, they were basically Asher and Annabelle, because the boy was smaller and wasn't smiling yet, while the girl was bigger and smiling, and sleeping better. :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah Luvymom I've been having a few needing to cry moments. Hope you get some rest before bubba arrives. Glad to hear ds is getting better though. 

Spiffy I've a sweep booked for Monday afternoon. Baby has a bit longer to come if not it needs to stay put so I can spend Sunday with the birthday boy!

Veronica I hope it's soon! Even though I'm still a little worried! Must focus on the end result! 

Xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

I think it's a natural thing m2c. Part of our ability to cope with the pain of labour is a cocktail of hormones and chemicals. I was really nervous before this time and once it started properly I was doing fine. In fact, in spite of the bleeding I got to 8cm on gas and air and then things started to go south. In spite of that we are both home and fine and although my recovery is tougher than anticipated it's all still worth it!! :) your body knows what it's doing, it's done it twice before!!


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy haha what a funny dream :p
Id love to see Asher and Annabelle side by side! 
Happy due date.

m2c happy due date for yesterday!

Someone has to have some baby news soon hehe 

I'm doing okay just so busy! My days finish before everything has been done. It's my daughters 14th on the 3rd so im planning that at the moment. We arent having a big party or anything but im still trying to work out what to get her, what cake im making etc. 
Im going to get her a nice purfume but I have no idea what else to get.

Toilet training is going fantastic! Yesterday it went great all day, no accidents for the whole day then daddy got home and it pretty much went downhill from there and nappies were put on lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

I just wanted to let you all know that I lost the baby at 13 weeks. So instead of getting a gender scan I will be getting a D&C


----------



## luvymom

Oh, Mo2P, I am so sorry. If you need to vent, cry, whatever you feel at the time, we are here. I've had several losses so I understand the millions of emotions you are going through. Sending lots of Hugs!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Mo2p I'm so so sorry. Sending you hugs. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

Mo2p's there are no words that can make this ok. Sending you lots of love and support xxxxx


----------



## zephyr

I'm sorry for your loss mo2p. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ttc126

Mo2p I'm so so so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies we have a pink one xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Mo2P- I'm so so sorry. I hope the coming days are as gentle on you as they can be. :hugs:

M2C- Is she here?! :happydance: Congrats! Can't wait to hear more.

I have developed carpal tunnel syndrome over the last few days. It'snso irritating! It was only happening in certain positions and easing off quickly, but now my hands are aching and I can't make a gist with my right hand.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes we have an Iya Anne born at 05.28 weighing 8lb 14.5oz. About 3.30 hours labour 4-5 mins pushing. She done a poo so just gotta make sure all is well but they seem to think all is fine. Hopefully go home soon!

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Congratulations! Wonderful news. Such a quick labour, too! Hope you're both home soon. 

DD is poorly now! She wasn't too bad this morning so we went to soft play with friends. She played for a while, then cuddled in my lap for about 45 minutes! Never seen her so quiet. Such a shame when she'd been so looking forward to soft play with her friends. She said she was too poorly to stay there for lynch and wanted to come home. She's now snuggled under the duvet on the sofa. She didn't touch her lunch. She was supposed to go to the childminder this afternoon to give me another afternoon off to sort stuff! Oh well, at least I had yesterday. I hope the baby stays put until DD is better!


----------



## Veronicaco

Omg m2c amazing!!! Congratulations I love Iya! 
Glad all went well, I did wonder if you were on the verge of it with your nerves getting to you. 
Off to fb to look for pics xxx


----------



## luvymom

Congrats m2c! That is fast! I was trying to remember if you were team yellow. Can wait to read the birth story. :)

Ds finally slept all night last night and only coughed a couple times. But sadly I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep for almost 2 hours! Felt Crampy all night.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, I'm so so sorry. There are just no words to express how heartbroken I am for you. :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, congratulations!!! What a fast labor! I'm so excited to see pictures of little Iya! :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

Congrats m2c! A fast labour too, I hope you get to go home soon :)


----------



## ttc126

congratulations m2c!!!!! so happy Iya is here safe and sound! wishing you a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## luvymom

House is clean, bags are packed, laundry is finally caught up (and that includes the folding and putting away-rare). I even shaved my legs. ;) I really want this baby to make her way out this weekend. And my sciatic is killing me! My bum hurts! The pain travels all the way down my leg. The crummy part.....our new couch is being delivered tomorrow late afternoon. I know, I'm such a whiner. 

What's up with you cangaroo? Are we the last of the Novembers?


----------



## Cangaroo

Well done on getting sorted, Luvymom! Putting laundry away was my job for yesterday, but I didn't get around to it as DD was poorly. I'll sort it today! We also need to build a wardrobe today. .

I'm doing well apart from my hands! This new development of carpal tunnel is very annoying. I don't expect the baby to come any time soon. Perhaps something will happen after my sweep on Wednesday, but I think it's more likely I'll still be waiting in a week! I don't really mind. Happy to wait. 

I think Luvymom and I are the last November mums! Lookslike I'll be the last to deliver. 

Hope all the mummies and babies are well. M2C- are you home? How was your first night?

TTC- how are you getting on?


----------



## Cangaroo

We've had a lovely day. We went to a Christmas Fair with some friends. DD is better, she bounced back very quickly from her poorly day yesterday!

Toddler-wearing at 39+2/40!https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0205_1.jpg


----------



## zephyr

I love your wrap! I can't believe you are smiling in the pic though haha carrying a toddler that far along! Glad to hear dd is much better. Sorry about the carpal tunnel. 

Nothing new here, Annabelle still feeds like crazy. Max is slowly weaning himself. He will ask every second day or so now but the time in between is getting longer. Really glad it hasnt been stressful for him.


----------



## Cangaroo

It was fine! I wore her for around half an hour with no problems. Couldn't have managed much longer, though!

Zephyr- I hope you're managing in with Annabelle's frequent feeds. How lovely that Max is weaning in such a relaxed, stress-free way. Fantastic! I'm so curious to see what DD does when the baby arrives. She only ever has a very short feed just before going to sleep these days. She says she'll feed more when there's milk again and she wants to share milk with the baby, but who knows?! Could go either way.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So here is my little lady Iya Anne. I woke up Thursday night/Friday morning at about 2am to some pain.... To start I thought I'd been laying on my dude to long and had gotten uncomfy so inlaid on my other dude and tried to get back to sleep! About 10 minutes later I felt pain in my lower back and tummy.... Had about 3 more so I woke chris.... Few more I called my mum to come over. She took about an hour to get to us and I was having more and more intense contractions so once my mum arrived we left for the hospital. Got to the midwife led unit at 4.45am and little miss came at 5.28am. No pain relief! After all the worry etc it was actually my best labour. I felt in control and was calm. My waters broke just as I started pushing and found she had done a poo.... But luckily only a few pushes and she was out. She cried straight away so they were happy she was alright. Just avoided a stitch and have a graze. Was allowed home 6 hours after delivery so yesterday lunch time. These after pains are a killer though!

Corban and indigo have been super with her! I'm so in love with all of my babies.

Mo2p been thinking of you.

Cangaroo what an awesome picture!

Hope you two ladies aren't far behind! I'm still shocked she was only 2 days late!!!

Hope everyone else is getting on ok?

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

Aww!!!!! Iya is precious M2c!!! I am so glad everything went so well! How is everything with being home? and you'll be home for Corbans b day tomorrow! !!! have a wonderful day with your sweet little family! 

Cangaroo, I am majorly impressed you're still able to wear your dd!!!! I hope you are able to get everything done today! with enough time left over to rest! :)

Luvymom, I'm sorry you've got so much to do! enjoy the new couch though! Hope things get started quickly for you! Your wee one will be here before you know it! 

I hope all of you lovely moms are doing well at home with your newborns!!!!

I'm doing well! Had monitoring for the baby yesterday. not sure if you all are familiar with biophysical profiles but that's what we did. they used a little buzzer on my tummy to get him to practice breathe but he passed with a 10/10 score on their points system. The appt was actually a nice break for me I got to basically rest in a recliner for a 40 minute non stress test then had an ultrasound. DH kept ds and I picked up lunch on the way home. So it was nice! 
today I've been sick with morning sickness and headache. I have a sewing project I want to do for baby but feel so crap it may get put off another day. 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Gorgeous M2C! I'm so glad it went well for you and your other two have taken to Iya so well. Hope you're being well looked after at home and able to get some rest.

Glad all is well TTC!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, your wrap is similar to mine (or at least the colors). Here's me wearing my DD in it when she was a baby. :flower: Your DD looks so much like you! Oh, and I always get carpal tunnel at the end of my pregnancies. It sucks. :(



M2C, I'm so glad your labor went so well and that your other two are doing so well with Iya. She's adorable! :cloud9:

TTC, I'm glad your appointment went so well! I had a spur of the moment non-stress test once with my DS1, so I had my DD with me and I had to try and keep her on my lap and happy, which with a 15 month old, was not easy! So it was a very stressful non-stress test. :winkwink:

Zephyr, I weighed Asher on my scale at home yesterday (by subtracting my weight while holding him) and he's about 7.4lbs. It's amazing that two babies born on the same day can be so different in size! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Aww M2c she is beautiful! I love the birth story it sounds like it went really well.
I had to laugh at the bit where you Said you thought you had been laying on your dude too long so you rolled over to lay on your other dude lmao

Ttc glad you had a good appointment and that the non stress test went well. Hope your morning sickness and headache pass soon!

Spiffy oh wow he's so teeny! I love your wrap too! I wanted to get a wrap but I chose a ssc instead. I was a bit worried id hate it but it's worked out to be better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Veronicaco

Congrats m2c she's is absolutely gorgeous xxxx


----------



## luvymom

Crampy all last night and today but still no contractions! Been waddling on the elliptical and bouncing on my ball. Hoping something will start to happen. I really would like things to start before the induction. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Cangaroo

Luvymom- remind me: which day is your induction booked for? 

Still nothing here, as expected! Hopefully something will happen after my sweep on Wednesday.


----------



## luvymom

I'm booked for Tuesday. I am seeing my Dr tomorrow and he said I cancel if I want to but since my ds birthday is on Wednesday and my Dr leaves town on Thursday, I'll probably just keep it. I really want my Dr to deliver. I hope your sweep on Wednesday works.


----------



## Cangaroo

It's a difficult decision, isn't it? I'll need to decide on Wednesday when to book my c-section if I don't go into spontaneous labour since they won't induce me due to my previous section. I think I'll wait until at least term+12. How long is your OB away for?


----------



## Cangaroo

Morning everyone! Hope all mummies and babies are well. Not long now, Luvymom! How are you TTC?

My hands are much better now. They're still puffy, but the carpal tunnel has eased off and they don't ache so much. I have a cold now, though! One thing after another... I have plans every day this week apart from Friday, but DD will be at the childminder's so there are a few things I've thought that might be nice for me to do. I need to keep busy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How are you ladies? 

Luvymom are you still going for induction tomorrow!

Cangaroo I'm hoping your sweep kick starts something. Good to hear your busy and your hands feel better.

Midwife came today and Iya has lost a little weight so is 8lb 7oz but it's in the normal range of weight loss so it's all ok. My after pains are starting to ease off but my milk has full on come in so that's a little uncomfortable. All else is super though! 

Xxx


----------



## luvymom

Induction is still on for tomorrow. I am so grumpy! I so want to go into labor on my own! And now if I do I don't even get to labor in the comfort of my own home because since I'm driving to my appointment today and the induction is tomorrow, I'm just staying near the hospital at my sisters house. If by some miracle I start labor today I think I'll convince the hubby to get a hotel. But wow I'm in such a bad mood about it all! I just want to cry. I know it's silly but it's just not what I had planned at all! Cangaroo, I need to be as positive as your are.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, do you have all your kids staying at your sister's house with you? If you want to kill some time today, you could always come over and have a play date with me. :winkwink:

Cangaroo, I hope the sweep does the trick for you!

M2C, the pain of engorgement is still very fresh in my mind, so you have my sympathies! I'm glad all is well, though. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Luvymom- I'm not sure I'm positive! I just know I'm not going into labour any time soon and I'm ok with that. You could always cancel your induction. You're not even overdue yet, after all! They wouldn't even offer an induction without a medical indication at this stage over here.

Glad Iya hasn't lost too much, M2C! Sorry you're uncomfortable. Hope things settle quickly!


----------



## luvymom

I've thought of canceling, but emotionally, I really want my Dr to deliver. He knows my history and all the losses I've been through, he understands how my anxiety gets, so the thought of not having him deliver also makes me want to cry. And I know he respects ant request I may have (episiotomy, pitocin, etc). I'm still crossing my fingers I start tonight on my own. Maybe after my internal today something will start. ;)

Spiffy, I wish we could meet up for a play date. That would be awesome! But with my appt, and picking up some things for my kids while we're gone, then I have to run downtown to get hubby from the agency he's working with today, I sadly won't even have time to sit much. :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just thought I'd offer, since it might've helped if you had a bunch of time to sit around and wait, but it sounds like you'll be pretty busy! :flower:

I totally understand why you want to have your own doctor deliver. :hugs: I had the on-call doctor with Asher until 7am, and while she was great, I just felt so much more comfortable once my own doctor took over. Plus, I had a horrible OB with my first baby, and she gave me an episiotomy without even asking or mentioning it, and I know my own doctor would never do something like that.


----------



## Cangaroo

It's such a difficult decision, Luvymom. I completely understand why you'd want your own OB to deliver. It's such a shame he's going away! It sounds like he'll make sure you get as close to the birth you want as possible, though. We have no way of ensuring who will deliver our baby other than having an elective c-section! It's whoever is on call. All being well, it'll be a midwife rather than a Dr, but I suspect I won't be that lucky and will have need of a Dr at some point!


----------



## ttc126

Luvymom, I'm sorry! it sounds like you're having such a tough emotional day :( I understand wanting to go on your own but also wanting your Dr to be there. I really really hope your internal will put you into labor! :hugs:

M2c, glad to hear Iya didn't lose too much weight! hope the engorged feeling won't last too long for you! 

Hi spiffy! how is the every other night plan working out? 

Cangaroo, you seem like you're in such a great place! I hope I can be as easy going and patient as you when I'm approaching 40 weeks :) I bet you're getting so excited to meet your dd2!!!! Has dd1 come around to her not being called Ruby? There's a girl on another board here and her dd wanted to name her new baby brother Jesus. since they told her no, she refuses to talk about naming him at all :) How are you physically? 

well ladies I woke up to some brown blood in my underwear. I wiped and had light brown. now nothing. I was having contractions 30 minutes apart but they've settled. my ob said if I get more spotting or if I have a lot more contractions to go in. I'm really wanting to avoid a trip down there. I just can't imagine what caused it. we haven't had sex (sorry tmi) in weeks and weeks. I haven't been constipated. I didn't do anything strenuous. I'm not too worried. I see the nurse practicioner at the perinatalogist office in the morning so I'm just going to see if they'll maybe check my cervix. if not I'll ask my ob at my appointment next Monday.


----------



## Cangaroo

DD has pretty much accepted the name change, thankfully! We just started referring to the baby as Suzie constantly and stopped mentioning Ruby. She corrected us to Ruby a couple of times but is now going with "Suzie Sue" instead of "Ruby Roo"! So I think we're good! I have a personalised nappy and big/little sister t-shirts on their way to me so we can't change the name now! 

We have a super busy day tomorrow of a toddler music group, lunch at a friend's, haircut and then swimming. Wednesday's similarly busy to stop me getting fed up! I'm physically very well. I was able to take DD to the top of the big slide at soft play today, and on a carousel at the weekend! I get tired in the evenings as sleeping isn't great, plus my back aches a little doing things like washing up and cooking, but mostly I'm fine. Which is irritating in a way as it means OH isn't very sympathetic when I am feeling a little pregnant and fed up!

Hope everything settles down for you, TTC, and you can hang on to be seen tomorrow. Any doubt, go in and be checked, though!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, TTC, the nights are going pretty well. I think we both prefer doing every other night, because the full night of sleep is so nice. Plus, for me, I think I actually feel better after I had the crappy night of sleep, because I have the night off to look forward to.

I really hope the spotting is nothing serious. I'm glad that you have an appointment tomorrow, and I would definitely ask to have your cervix checked, just in the case the blood was caused by dilation. :hugs:

Cangaroo, sounds like you won't have too much spare time to think about when that baby's coming! :winkwink: Try to take it easy when you can, though, so you have enough energy for labor and after!


----------



## zephyr

Hopefully it was nothing ttc! Good luck at your appointment :)

Well I'm having a rough time tbh. I didn't want to say anything earlier because I was hoping it would all settle down but Annabelle is unsettled often and screams every evening for hours on end. 
Dropping dairy from my diet seemed to have worked for a couple of weeks but then it all started up again and shes fussy all day!
I don't even put her down anymore during the day cos the second I do she starts up again. 

She doesn't vomit much so I don't know if it's reflux or colic or what. 
I've been giving her Infacol the past 2 days which has helped a teeny bit. 
We just started her on probiotic drops today after my midwife suggested that. 
She is very gassy so it is some kind of tummy upset.
uggh I hate to complain about it but it's starting to really affect my days now cos im spent sitting or standing rocking her and trying to keep her happy. 

Any suggestions? I'm hoping these probiotics help but the things I've read online about them don't seem too exciting lol


----------



## Cangaroo

Zephyr- sorry you're having a rough time. Could it be reflux? DD was similar and it was reflux due to her tongue tie (which I never got snipped as I didn't realise the connection until much later). She improved with Gaviscon and then when we started Ranitidine she stopped needing the Gaviscon. It's worth seeing an IBCLC to check if there are any breastfeeding issues making her unsettled. Keep her upright etc as well! Good luck!

Luvymom- Happy baby day! Hope the induction goes smoothly. Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## luvymom

Still waiting for the hospital to call for a time to go in. We had curry for dinner last night, hoping that old wives tale would work. But no luck. I have started losing some of my plug though still zero contractions. I also dreamed they couldn't fit me in to be induced. Ugh. Hopefully they call soon. I was really hoping labor would start as I was getting a ton more bh yesterday. Feels like it's just never going to happen! 

Ttc, I hope your appointment can give you some answers on the blood.

Zephyr, so spey things are going so rough. My first was really hard life that. I can't imagine dealing with the fussy and having toddlers. Praying it gets better for your asap.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, I hope you get a call with your induction time soon! How exciting! :flower:

Zephyr, you can complain as often as you need to. We've all had/have newborns, so we know how hard it can be. :hugs: I think having you ladies to cry to when I'm having a horrible day has helped, especially because as great as my DH is, sometimes he just doesn't understand.

I'm so sorry Annabelle is having such a hard time. :( My DD was like that, especially in the evenings, and it was awful. In her case, it was reflux, but we didn't realize that until later when someone told us the signs to look for. The only thing that saved our sanity during that time was swaddling her up, holding her on her side, gently bobbing her up and down, letting her suck on a binky, and making loud shushing noises (it's the 5 S's from "Happiest Baby on the Block", and it supposed to help simulate the feeling of being in the womb) and it usually always worked to calm her down when she was screaming. We used that method for DS1 as well when he was really fussy and it worked for him, too. Here's a video about it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK4O9N3DjJM

As for the cause of the fussing, I wish I could help you out. :( Every time Asher is crying (except when he's hungry or has a full diaper) it's always related to gas, so when he fusses, we just burp him. Sometimes it takes a ridiculous amount of time, but he usually always burps (or farts) eventually and then feels better.

I hope you find a solution soon, because that just sounds awful. :nope:


----------



## zephyr

Luvymum hopefully they call you soon! With my son I went to a curry place and asked them to make me a curry to induce labour and he laughed and said "I've had that happen 3 times right here in my resturant" So he made me up about 3 or 4 different hot curries. It didn't work but I was craving curry so bad so I was happy cos it was breakfast lunch tea and snacks hehe

Thanks ladies, I guess it could be reflux I just don't know. Every day I keep thinking whatever it is will pass but then it doesn't. 
We will be seeing the gp next week sometime for her 6 week check up so if it is still going on then I will chat with them about it. 

Thanks for the video Spiffy I will try that We usually do all that except the side lying. So I will give that a try today. 

Definitely nowhere near as bad as Aria (we were tearing our hair out and most days ended in tears for us at this point) but it is still hard, especially when Im spending so much time rocking and cuddling and still needing to function but nothing is helping. 

Max and Aria are coping well thank goodness for colouring pens and movies! 

Its almost 7am and Annabelle is sleeping peacefully next to me, which makes me question reflux because our nights are fine she normally sleeps well. So confusing!


----------



## Cangaroo

Hope you're in hospital by now, Luvymom, and things are starting for you! Good luck!

Nothing to report here. Feels like the baby could be here for weeks longer!


----------



## luvymom

I'm a little slow on the updates but our baby girl arrived safe at sound at 4:15 pm after 2 minutes of pushing, the best pushing experience I've ever had. Weighing in at 7 lbs 13 oz, 21 inches long. Will be posting pictures on Facebook tomorrow. We named her Berlynn and we are all in so love with our newest princess.


----------



## zephyr

Congrats luvymom happy to hear that it went well!

Today was a good day. Funny how I say something after having the worst day/night then shes all of a sudden a little happier haha

I think those probiotics have done something as normally she poops every 3rd or 4th day and has done since birth. the midwife was never concerned about it as shes been having huge weight gains but this evening she pooped on day 2! 

Spiffy I tried the swaddling holding her on her side and shusshing like in that video and im shocked. It actually worked and she stopped screaming almost instantly! Thank you for posting that. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats Luvymom! Fantastic news. Glad it went well! Enjoy your son's birthday today.

Glad things are improving, Zephyr! Long may it last. 

I'm still here, the last one of the November lot still pregnant as expected! I have a consultant appointment today for a sweep, so maybe something will happen soon. Not holding my breath, though!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymom congratulations lovely! She sounds perfect!

Cangaroo hope this sweep kicks something off for you. I thought I'd be in for the long haul too but to my surprise she was only 2 days late so you never know! 

Hope all ladies and babies/bumps are well! Have been keeping up with you all just not had much time to post. All well at the moment. Had iya weighed today and she's back to birth weight.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, congrats on your new daughter! I'm so glad she arrive safe and sound and that it only took two pushes! It only took two pushes to get Asher out as well, and it was so nice, because I pushed with my first for 3 hours and it was so exhausting! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures!

Zephyr, I'm so glad that helped her crying! Funny that you mentioned her pooping infrequently, because Asher has just started pooping only once a day, and I was wondering if that was okay at his age, but if your midwife wasn't concerned about pooping every 3 or 4 days, then I'm sure once a day is fine. ;)

Cangaroo, I hope your sweep kicks things off!

M2C, I'm glad Iya is back to her birth weight already! :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

M2C- Well done to you and Iya for her being back to her birth weight already. Fantastic news!

My clinic appointment was fine. Unfortunately my cervix was still too posterior for a sweep, but I wasn't expecting it to work anyway so not too disappointed! I have a c-section booked for 3rd December (term+13) in case nothing happens before then. I'll have a couple of sweeps next week, and am booked in to clinic on 1st December for them to try to break my waters, so the c-section date is really the last resort. I need to do lots of walking to try to get things going!


----------



## luvymom

Cangaroo, I hope you don't go all the way to your c section. Remember everything can change quickly. Maybe by your next sweep things will change.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm sorry you weren't able to get your sweep. :( Hopefully the next one will be a success.

So Asher smiled today! (I have a video of it on Facebook). He smiled at me two nights ago, but DH told me we couldn't count it for sure until he did it again. Thankfully I got it on video so I could show DH, because it definitely wasn't a fluke. ;) I'm so glad we didn't have to wait until he was 9-11 weeks old, which would have been the normal range for his adjusted age. This also gives me hope that maybe he won't be quite so behind on his other milestones, either. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Wonderful, Spiffy! First smiles are so precious. :) 

I'm jot too bothered about the sweep. It'll start when she's ready, and I don't lnd when oor how that happens! I have made sure not to expect her early, so would have been very surprised if anything had happened before now. I suspect I have another week to wait, at least, and that's fine by me!


----------



## ttc126

congratulations luvymom! 

sorry they couldn't do the sweep today Cangaroo! But I'm sure it feels good to have everything set for Dec. But with that said I hope you have her before then :)

Spiffy congrats on the first smile :) 

m2c, glad to hear little Iya is back to birth weight!


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi everyone! Hope you are all good, Ive been a total flake recently but have contracted a nasty infection in my c-sec scar and am on a lot of antibiotics :( hoping to be back to normal soon x


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi Veronica! Good to hear from you. Sorry your recovery hasn't been smooth. Hope the antibiotics kick in quickly and you feel much better very soon!

DD is at the childminder today so I have a day to myself to celebrate due date! I'm spending it meeting up with people, hut am really tired so hoping to nap this afternoon.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Veronicaco, I'm so sorry you've developed an infection. :( I hope it heals up soon. :hugs:

Cangaroo, happy due date! Make sure you get a nap today. :flower:

Wish me lots of luck, ladies! I have to take all three kids with me to my 6 week postpartum check today. Not looking forward to it. :nope:


----------



## Veronicaco

Happy due date Canga!!

Spiffy - hope all goes well at your check up :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy- That sounds like hard work! Hope your appointment goes well.

My due date has passed uneventfully. Just 3 more hours until DD2 is officially late! :rofl: I have a nice day of Christmas shopping with MIL planned while DD1 is at the childminder tomorrow.


----------



## ttc126

happy due date Cangaroo! Sounds like you have fun plans for tomorrow! I hope you enjoy it! 

Spiffy how did it go? 

Veronica I'm so sorry about your infection :hugs: Feel better soon! 


I've been feeling terrible today for no discernable reason. I just feel like I got hit by a truck! I have a lot of pressure in my bum today like I need to go to the bathroom but I don't need to (sorry if tmi). blech! We were supposed to meet friends at the zoo tomorrow but I've cancelled and asked her to come over here instead so I don't have to get out.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, sorry you've been feeling crappy. :( If you recall, Zephyr and I both had that "poo pressure" feeling too. Not very comfortable! :blush:

Cangaroo, well, if nothing else, you can officially say that you were right, since you predicted that DD2 would be late. :winkwink:

Well, the appointment itself was fine, as in everything is healed up and there's no concerns, but the rest was a giant ball of stress and frustration. Trying to deal with 3 kids under the age of 3 at a doctor's office (especially when they make you wait an hour to be seen!) is not fun! Asher was crying, so I tried feeding him a bottle while chasing Liam, who kept bolting for the elevators, and then one of the nurses gave Alia some crayons and a picture to color, but then she and Liam were fighting over the crayons. And all of this was happening during lunch/naptime, so Liam was tired and hungry and cranky. Oh, and what made it worse was that some guys came over to replace our furnace just before I had to leave for my appointment, so DH had to come from work to be here while I was gone, so he ended up missing a bunch of work and is going to have to stay late tonight to make up for it. :(

Okay, rant over. :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Spiffy awh! You are very brave! I still will not go out alone with my younger 3 lol I'm not ready yet. 
Thankfully hubby has Sundays and mondays off so all my appointments are made on a Monday.
loved that video of Asher smiling too, he is so cute. 

Cangaroo sorry you didn't get your sweep. Not long to go though! Have fun xmas shopping. 

Veronica so sorry about the infection. Get well soon!

Ttc ick I still remember that bum pressure feeling it is the worst! I hope you feel better soon. 

Things have been better here, Annabelle pooped again the next day (yesterday) and had been happier. No poop yet today but she hasn't had any long screaming fits since we stated the probiotics. When she has fussed we side lay her and shush and bob her a little and it works. Hubby is amazed.
If anyone was wondering about the toilet training that is going well too. They still wear nappies off and on during the day but when we take them off for half the day there are no accidents. They go every time in the potty! 
Once I know Annabelle is all settled im going to work on full day potty training again.


----------



## ttc126

I just got home from l&d. I went for contractions and pressure that felt like more than irritable uterus. On the monitor I was having strong contractions mixed in with smaller IU ones.

The Dr checked me and said she could get her finger in but not all the way through. then they checked for infections and did a fetal fibronectin test. Infection tests were negative but the ffn came back positive. It scared me because I had many done with ds1 and they were all negative. The Dr checked me again and said no change so they gave me a shot to stop contractions and monitored more. Once they were sure the contractions stopped they sent me home. Hopefully things will stay calm because I really did get nervous.


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC- That sounds scary. Sorry FFN came back positive. Only 20% of people with positive FFN have a baby within a week according to the internet, so hopefully yours was a false positive. It's great everything settled down. :hugs: Thinking of you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, did they check your cervix before they did the FFN? If so, that will cause a false positive, since nothing in supposed to enter the vagina for 24-48 hours before a FFN. Either way, though, I'm really hoping that you don't actually go into labor in the next two weeks. I went into labor 3 weeks after I was a fingertip dilated, so even if you hang on that long, you'll be at the 32 week mark which is when danger for preemies drops dramatically. I'm not sure what their instructions to you were, but I'd treat myself like I was on bed rest if I were you, just in case. And drink lots of water. :hugs:

Zephyr, I'm glad the calming trick is still working for you and I'm glad the probiotics seem to be helping. And that's awesome that the twins are still doing so well with potty training! I'm still not having any success with Alia on that front.


----------



## ttc126

thanks cangaroo! 

thanks spiffy they did the ffn first then she checked me after she went and sent everything to the lab. i realized i typed it confusingly but it was late lol. I haven't had a darn thing in there in the past like 10 weeks! I take that back. .. my ob checked me at 22 weeks. so 8 weeks pretty much. I think it's extremely unlikely to be a false positive as I just don't have any of the normal factors for that. But I will say my last ob would always do transvaginal ultrasounds then cervix check then ffn. when I'd ask him he said " it's usually fine" lol. he was so crazy all the research says do it first before any exam. But even with that they were always negative. 

last night when I finally got to bed I was having contractions that would actually wake me up every hour or so. I've never had them wake me. so I'm feeling a bit unsettled. my plan for now is try to rest as much as I can until Monday. I'll ask my ob to check my cervix again and if I've had change I'll ask about possibly getting steroid shots.


----------



## ttc126

spiffy I have to tell you I've been extremely tempted to buy first Christmas stuff for Jude this whole pregnancy. I have no idea why as that seems much too early but I was thinking of Ashers sweet little pumpkin outfit.


----------



## Cangaroo

Any contractions today, TTC? Hope it's all settled down now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, sometimes you just know (just like how the ladies on here that all said they knew their babies would be late went late!). I even told Jess on Facebook that I was guessing Asher would come at 35 weeks, and we know how that ended. ;)

That being said, I hope Jude hangs in there until at least 32 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Cangaroo, I've been having about 2 an hour but they're not too strong so I'm not too worried now. Thanks for asking :) How are you feeling? Did you have fun shopping? 

Spiffy you were so right about Asher. I am really really aiming for 36+ weeks if at all possible. At Christmas I think I'll be 34 nearly 35 weeks. So let's hope he does not come then. 

Ok I've been having stabby cervix pains now. I am just telling myself don't worry but I kind of can't help it. I don't want to go to the hospital unnecessarily as its actually expensive and its difficult to shuffle ds. But at the same time I don't want to screw up and miss something. I really wish I was brave enough (and competent enough) to check myself lol. Spiffy I am not as brave as you!


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC- It must be so difficult to know what to do and when to get checked. I can't imagine cost being something I had to consider when deciding whether to go to hospital or not. I sort of thought there would be a flat fee you pay and the insurance company would cover the rest. If they get any more frequent you'll have to go back in. :hugs:

I'm very well, thanks! Not too frustrated yet. She'll come when she's ready. We had a good time Christmas shopping. I was hoping to do a nice long walk tomorrow but it looks like it's going to rain all day.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, rainstorms are also supposed to help put you in labor, just like full moons. Something to do with the barometric pressure (I went into labor with DS1 during a rainstorm). :winkwink:

TTC, I know exactly how you feel! In fact, it was the potential cost of going to the hospital to get checked that made me decide to learn how to check my own cervix, because I still remember how painful it was to get that $500 bill in the mail for my 29 week hospital visit with DS. And that was with WAY better insurance than we have now. I'm also glad that I learned, because on the night I went into labor, I wasn't sure whether to take my contractions seriously until I checked my cervix and realized I was way more dilated than I had been at my last check. I'm not trying to scare you, but I wouldn't have known I was in labor if it weren't for that, so it's definitely better to be safe than sorry and go back to the hospital, because if you wait too long, there's less they can do to try and stop it. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

you ladies are right and of course being this early I will not be taking a chance. The contractions have eased off for now maybe getting 1 an hour. I do think I may have slight cervical changes starting because I do have those little stabby pains every so often. But I'm definitely feeling better than yesterday so I'll just keep sitting around lol :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad you're feeling a little better, TTC. Have a good rest. Hope you're being well looked after at home!

40+2 and still nothing. I'm getting more Braxton Hicks and they're occasionally slightly crampy, but that's it! I'm seeing the midwife on Monday for a sweep. I don't expect anything to have happened before then.


----------



## luvymom

Ttc, I hope baby stays in as long as possible. 

Cangaroo, you never know, things can happen so suddenly. I wish things would've worked out that I could have gone into labor naturally. I felt so much guilt choosing a non medically necessary induction. Maybe you'll be surprised and won't even make it to Monday. :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Another uneventful day here! It didn't rain in the end, so I got my walk after all. The day I went into labour with DD1, we'd done a 7 mile walk. We didn't manage anywhere near that much today (so much harder with a toddler in tow!) but hopefully it will have helped a little. We enjoyed ourselves and it kept me distracted, anyway! 

How is everyone else? Hope the new babies are behaving and hope your contractions have settled, TTC!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sorry I've been rubbish at replying ladies! I have been reading just not posted! Chris has only had this week off so I've just been making the most of that. Hopefully get sometime to start replying proper next week.

Cangaroo hoping something happens soon for you! Well whatever happens it's not gonna be long. Sounds like your nice and busy though...... Make sure you get some rest too.

Ttc hope your ok lovely xxx

Veronica how are you feeling?

Zephyr your doing amazing what with potty training twins.

Spiffy it's mega your little fella smiled.

Sending hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, the pictures of Iya on Facebook are absolutely gorgeous. Enjoy the time left with your hubby. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Well, I'm another day closer to meeting baby, but still nothing in the way of signs! Fingers crossed for the sweep being possible tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is well today!


----------



## luvymom

Cangaroo you are such a good sport! I bet it happens soon! Probably when you least expect it. 

We are having quite the adjustments here. Not much sleep. And breast feeding has been challenging so far. Very painful. Cracked and bleeding nipples. Ouch! I spent some time chatting with a lactation specialist. So I feel better about trying some ways to fix it. But it might just be an issue of waiting it out until her mouth grows a little bigger. Thank heaven for pain meds.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, fingers crossed that your sweep works tomorrow!

Luvymom, I'm so sorry you're in pain. :( That is one of the worst parts of breastfeeding. I remember feeding Liam when my nipples were cracked and bleeding and just thinking, "I would rather give birth again than do this." I hope they heal soon for you. :hugs:


----------



## Cangaroo

I had a lot of BH overnight and they're definitely getting more uncomfortable, but nothing painful yet. Going swimming with DD and MIL this morning. I couldn't sleep for ages last night. Not really due to the NHs, I just couldn't settle. 

Luvymom- sorry it's been tough. Has she been checked for tongue tie etc? How's her weight? Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Cangaroo

The midwife managed a partial sweep, but wasn't able to do as much as she'd have liked. Hopefully they'll repeat the sweep on Wednesday if nothing happens before then- I'm waiting to hear if they can squeeze me in for an appointment.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

With all the BH you were having, maybe the partial sweep is all you needed to kick things off. If not, I hope you get that appointment on Wednesday. :flower:

As for me, I think I'm getting my first postpartum AF. I have cramps and spotting right now. No fun. :nope:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo hopefully that will be enough to set you off! If not hopefully your next one will do the job. Apart from that how are you feeling?

Spiffy boo to AF!!! Hopefully it's not to bad for you. 

Luvymom sorry feeding has been painful. 

How's everyone? I have the midwife and health visitor tomorrow. Should get little miss weighed.

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm feeling really good, thanks. Just starting to get a little fed up, but mostly happy to keep busy and go with the flow! I went into labour in the early hours of 40+5 last time (though it took until late at night on 40+7 to deliver) so I suspect I'll be grumpy when I wake tomorrow and nothing has happened!


----------



## ttc126

:hugs: Cangaroo! You've stayed so positive and patient! I do hope you'll not have much longer to wait! Hoping a second sweep Wednesday will do the trick! 

Spiffy, that sounds like my first af after ds1. Even breastfeeding exclusively I got it 6 weeks postpartum. It was dark brown to red spotting then one day of medium flow. Then it was 8-9 weeks til I got it again tho I had a teeny bit of pink and light red spotting about halfway through that time. From then it was like clock work every 28-30 days. Hope it isn't too bad for you! And hope you don't get too broody (I got baby fever BAD when af started) ;)

Luvymom, I'm sorry bf is going so tough! I hope the issues get resolved soon and you can get some pain relief! 

Zephyr how are you? Jess? Veronica? Thinking of you mamas!

M2c, I hope you got to enjoy the time with your dh! How are you finding 3 little ones? Easier or tougher than you imagined? Hope your health visitor goes well! 

I had all my appointments today. Baby is doing fine, I haven't had any cervical changes over the weekend, and found out I have a yeast infection! My ob was mad they missed it in the hospital last week and said she is sure that explains the spotting I had. She wanted to hold off on steroids for the moment as they have limited benefit after 48 hours and she said they can only administer the rescue steroids once so they want to be sure it's needed. She said yeast won't cause a positive ffn but if I had unnoticed spotting that day then it could. So I'm feeling lots better about things. My uterus is just it's irritable old self and so I can IGNORE contractions and stop worrying. Thanks for all your well wishes everyone!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, that's such a relief! I'm surprised that the yeast infection wasn't picked up at the hospital, because when PTL is suspected, they usually always check to see if an infection is causing it. Oh well, at least they know now so they can treat it.

It's funny that you mentioned your spotting being due to an infection, because I'm starting to wonder if my spotting is due to a UTI, rather than AF, because today I've started to have a little burning when I pee. :blush: I'll see what happens over the next day or two, though.


----------



## ttc126

Oh no! I hope you aren't getting an infection spiffy! At the dollar stores here they have those pee strips to check. Maybe you could get one? :( I hope you're ok! 

And they did check for infection but idk what the heck is wrong with my hospital lab because the results came back negative for trichmonas, clue cells, and yeast! I really wonder about the lab because first my bloods getting so screwed up and now this? ???


----------



## Cangaroo

Fantastic news TTC!

Hope you feel more comfortable soon, Spiffy. I didn't get my first pp AF until 18m pp, so no real advice, sorry! I did, however, have some spotting at 5 ish weeks pp which I was worried was AF, but I then passed what I think was a bit of membrane and it all settled. So if you feel crampy etc and it doesn't all settle, it's worth getting checked out.

I woke up to resettle DD (a quick job these days) and had a small amount of pink discharge, so maybe something's starting to happen! I'm back to the stronger BH, but nothing painful yet at all. I can't get back to sleep, though, so killing timevon B&B for a bit hoping to feel sleepy again soon!


----------



## Cangaroo

Aaaaaand we have bloody show this morning! Plus clear out and some mild crampy pains. Hopefully things are gearing up to start properly in the next couple of days! Sweep booked for tomorrow pm.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ooooo cangaroo! Anything else going on? All positive signs lovely. At least you know your nearly there xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Lots more bloody show, some more mild crampy pains with BH, nothing bad enough to call a contraction yet, but feels like it's going in the right direction...


----------



## luvymom

So excited for you cangaroo! Won't be long now. Woo hoo!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, this is so exciting! Our last November baby will be here soon! Keep us updated! :flower:

As for me, I think it's safe to say it's AF. After two days of spotting, it's now a light flow and I'm having more cramps. Also, that stinging feeling is gone, so it may have been related to DTD :blush:. Oh, and TTC, I know I'm going to start feeling broody soon, because I did after DD and DS1, but this time, I told DH to slap me if I start talking crazy. :haha: We'll definitely be having a forth, but not for a few years!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Aww come on spiffy, gotta catch up to me :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

so exciting cangaroo! When I had bloody shpw last time I had baby within 12 hours :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

mommyof2peas said:


> Aww come on spiffy, gotta catch up to me :)

Enough people think we're crazy as it is. I think if we had 4 under 4, someone would have me admitted. :rofl:

On a more serious note, how are you feeling? I hope you fall pregnant first try and get your rainbow this time. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have me good moments and bad ones. Yesterday wasn't good. today it isn't as bad. I'm getting a bit of anxiety from not DTD or temping. But I really want to wait until after my first AF. I also want to wait for the testing. I would hate to think I wouldn't get pregnant right away (took 5 months after last MC) and then be wrong and MC again because I didnt get tests done. So its strange just sitting it out.

Im not really bleeding anymore, havent since the first day. It's really just light cm pink. I want to be pregnant again but I am so scared this time around. Its like this crazy fear of something going wrong.


----------



## Cangaroo

Great to hear from you Mo2P. Have been thinking of you. 

Last time, the bloody show started just before contractions kicked in. It's been 8 hours since it started, and still just having crampy BH. Nothing quite bad enough to breathe through etc. I've been out and about all day, so wouldn't expect things to kick off. Hopefully something will happen overnight, but I have the sweep tomorrow if not!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, anything happening? (Actually, you're probably in bed. I forget about the time difference sometimes. :dohh:)

So I think Asher actually naps better when I have him in the same room as me and the other two kids, which is bizarre, seeing as the older two are constantly screaming and making a ton of noise with their toys. Go figure. Oh, and I forgot to say, the other night Asher slept for a 5 hour stretch! He didn't do it last night, but it gives me hope that he may do it again one of these days. :flower:

How are the other new babies doing?


----------



## Cangaroo

Sounds like Asher is doing really well!

I continued having cramping all afternoon and evening plus bloody shoe getting heavier. I got to sleep just after 10pm and woke with a contraction at 11:50pm. I managed to doze for another hour or so, but have been woken by some stronger contractions. they're now about 2 per 10 mins lasting just under a minute. I think I'll be labouring at home at least until the morning, it's still very early days. This is exactly what happened with DD, so could still be a while before I meet this baby!


----------



## ttc126

ooh I'm so excited things have started Cangaroo!!!!! She'll be here soon!


----------



## Cangaroo

En route to hospital! Definitely progressing much faster than last time...


----------



## ttc126

YAY! !!!!!!!!! Congrats hon!!!!! waiting for your update :)


----------



## luvymom

Yay cangaroo! I'll be stalking. Good luck!


----------



## Cangaroo

Susanna Christine Ruby was born by emergency c-section at 9.44am. Same thing happened as last time, she just couldn't descend and everything ended up very swollen. I was 7cm when we got to the hospital and didn't really progress from that point. I had huge urge to push with every contraction, which was really difficult to deal with. Gas and air really helped, as did the pool but I didn't get to spend long in there as the heart rate started dropping. The spinal was a huge relief, and everything went well with the section. I was even able to have skin to skin and breastfeed in theatre- she was rooting so I let her latch! She's been feeding almost continuously since then. In recovery now! Will update with proper story and pictures later.

She's just been weighed and is 8lb4oz.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh cangaroo congratulations honey! Sorry things ended in a section but at least your both ok. Great you got skin to skin and fed bubs too. Looking forward to seeing pictures.

Do we have more girls than boys?

Xx


----------



## Cangaroo

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0222_1.jpg


----------



## mommyof2peas

OMG She is beautiful! Im sorry you had to have a section. But I bet she was worth it. Again so beautiful!


----------



## luvymom

I'm glad she's here! Sorry about the c section but the day of you and baby is most important. She's beautiful. I hope you recover quickly. Congrats!


----------



## ttc126

She is lovely! congratulations! !!!!!!! :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Thanks everyone! I don't mind at all about the c-section. She was definitely not coming via vbac, so I'm completely ok with it. I'm very comfortable despite the spinal wearing off. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Cangaroo! She's gorgeous! :happydance: (One nice thing about C-section babies is that their heads don't get too squished and funny-looking. :haha:) I'm glad that you're at peace with how things ended up, and I'm glad you're not in too much pain. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Actually, she had a proper cone head when she was first born from being so stuck for so long! It settled very quickly, though and there's no swelling now. She's feeding really well and just had the most wonderful meeting with her sister. DD1 was so excited to meet her and was really, really affectionate with her- lots of kisses, cuddles and "this little piggy"! The Kiddizoom camera DD2 "bought" DD1 helped too- she's been asking for a camera and loved taking pictures of her sister. So cute.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, I'm so glad DD1 is taking so well to her new little sister. :cloud9:

Oh, and I was going to say before, M2C, we do have slightly more girls:

Boys- Vjean, Veronicaco, me, and TTC

Girls- M2C, Zephyr, Jess, Cangaroo, Luvymom


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh what a beauty! Congratulations. Glad the meeting went well and the camera was a lovely idea! 

Xx


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Cangaroo! So cute!

I've been quiet. Im hoping things settle down soon but im so busy atm with my daughters and hubbys birthdays next week then I have to start xmas planning all while trying to find a new house. 

We looked through our first one over the weekend and it was perfect. It ticked every box for us but there's around 10 other people who want it (that we know of) and they are going to decide at the end of the week who they want in there. 
It seriously felt like home when I walked in there so I'll be a little upset if we don't get it. 
House hunting is a real pain! 

Annabelle is doing great, the probiotics seemed to have worked she pooped every day since taking them and shes not fussing like she was. 
I did skip one day by mistake and she didn't poo and was grumpy all evening till she pooed so I think the not pooing really upsets her! 

She has big conversations with us now and wants to sit up and watch everything going on around her.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, we had to go through the house hunting not long ago, since we moved this past March, and it is not fun at all. I really hope you get this house that you like, and if not, then something even better. 

I'm glad Annabelle is doing so well with the probiotics! Is it something you give in a dropper? That's great that she's babbling with you already. Asher isn't doing much of that, but seeing as he was 6 weeks in gestation behind Anabelle, I'm not expecting him to be able to do the things she can for a little while. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Zephyr- glad Annabelle is foung better! Good luck with house hunting!

My birth story is here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ccessful-vbac-attempt-but-positive-story.html


----------



## Veronicaco

Congratulations Canga!! She's gorgeous. Sorry you didn't get your vbac but she's here and you're both ok which is the main thing :) xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Finally got home late last night after a very delayed discharge. So glad to be home! Last night was great thanks to co-sleeping. DD1 has been amazing at letting her dad do things like putting her to bed as she knows I need to be with Susanna.


----------



## Cangaroo

How is everyone getting on? TTC- hope you're well and haven't been having too many more contractions?


----------



## ttc126

I'm doing pretty well thanks Cangaroo! Been having contractions but I've tried to limit myself and do my chores in small bits here and there :) We bought the baby's carseat today so I'm feeling very prepared now! it was stressful earlier this week when I got out ds1's old infant seat and the base was cracking and stressed! When I looked into a new base it was going to be $50-60 and since we hated his infant seat we put the money to a new one! That and we had thanksgiving dinner yesterday so haven't been on except to check in :) 

Cangaroo I'm so glad you're home and your first night went so well! I enjoyed your birth story and have to again commend you for how relaxed and calm you were! 

how are the other moms and babes???


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh, of course! Happy Thanksgiving! 

Glad you got the car seat sorted. That must be a huge relief! 

I'm not sure I was relaxed and calm when my body was pushing uncontrollably at 7cm!

I think DD1 may have decided to wean. She hasn't asked for milk since her bedtime feed the night I went into labour. Even last night when I put her to bed, she didn't ask. She hasn't been even slightly jealous of her sister feeding, and on fact often tells me she needs milk and then watches her delightedly while she feeds. I'm loving the big age gap!


----------



## mommyof2peas

still waiting on post AF. Doc apt on the 3rd so I hope to get some answers then


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, I hope AF shows soon so you can get working on your rainbow. :hugs:

Cangaroo, I'm glad that DD1 is weaning so well and that there's no jealousy. Believe me, there are times when I really wish we had bigger age gaps! :haha:

TTC, I'm glad you have your new car seat and are feeling more prepared. :flower:

Things are going well here. DH had Thursday and Friday off for Thanksgiving, so I haven't been on my computer much, but I hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad you had some lovely family time with your OH over Thanksgiving, Spiffy!

I hope your appointment goes well Mo2P.

DD1 asked for milk again last night. She is confused that it's different, and didn't feed for long. I suspect she'll ask again, but don't mind continuing the bed time feed for now!


----------



## zephyr

Cangaroo I found Max asked less and less since Annabelle arrived. I think its been a week now since he last had milk. 

Spiffy yup they are just in a little dropper bottle. I thought it was so good that I got all the kids some now :p

Annabelle is still pooping once a day yay! I know I keep saying it but getting to day 3 or 4 was odd since I remember my other babies pooping all the time, some were every feed. 

We had her immunisations done today :'( I hated it and I cried along with her. Uggh 

Oh and we didn't get that house :(
So after the xmas chaos we will start looking again.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, sorry you didn't get that house. :( I hope something better comes up. :hugs:

So I definitely had my first PP AF last week. It got so heavy that I was actually feeling dizzy and lightheaded. I really hope that the next one isn't that bad.

Oh, and yesterday I was driving with all the kids, and a large semi-truck came into my lane (I guess he didn't bother checking his blind spot) and so I had to swerve into the lane next to me, and hit another truck. Thankfully no one was hurt, and the damage to the vehicles ended up being minor, so I'm feeling very, very blessed, because that could have easily been a fatal accident. :(


----------



## Cangaroo

Wow, Spiffy! That sounds terrifying! So glad you're all ok. :hugs:

We saw the lactation consultant yesterday. She confirmed that Susanna does have a tongue tie, and even though she can stick her tongue out, it is still giving her a disordered suck/swallow. There are various indicators towards this, and I'm sure it was exactly the same situation with DD1. However, as she's feeding so well for now, the lactation consultant recommended waiting a couple of weeks before getting it snipped as apparently it can trigger of a nursing strike when done when they're really new. I'm happy we have a plan! Susanna was weighed again today (6 days old) and is already over her birth weight. :)

DD1 continues to be an amazing big sister. She is so loving towards Susanna! She has, however, very much gone back to wanting her bedtime feed. Now there's milk there, she wants to feed and feed and feed so bedtime is taking ages. Much as I love lying in bed tandem nursing my two girls, I wish bedtime was a hit quicker! It's such early days that I'm going to go with it a bit longer and hope the novelty wears off soon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I am trying to keep up ladies! Do keep reading just haven't had the time to post.... Feeling tired.... Think I need to take my iron again.

Hope everyone is well? All babies and bump ok?

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi everyone! Hope you're all ok.

We're doing pretty well. Susanna seems a little uncomfortable after feeds sometimes and has been having green poos (they had been completely yellow). I'm pretty sure it's the tongue tie, so we're getting it cut tomorrow. Susanna is an amazing baby, though. She's so easy! DD1 continues to be a great big sister. We're very lucky!

I was almost completely pain free at the beginning of the week. I then started to get more pain in one side of the wound, and it's now become red and hot. We're off to the out of hours doctors this evening for antibiotics. :( It's really disappointing as I was so well before and this feels like a real setback.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, did the iron help? I actually had to take an iron pill during my pp AF because I was dizzy and lightheaded, and it helped a lot.

Cangaroo, I'm sorry to hear that your healing has been interrupted like that. :( Hopefully the antibiotics get everything straightened out so you can get to feeling better. That's great to hear that Susanna is such an easy baby though. :flower:

I'm doing okay here. I feel like I'm still waiting for my hormones to go back to normal after having Asher, because I feel like I'm so up and down. One day I'll be fine, and the next I'm a depressed and frustrated all day. I'm hoping that things go back to normal soon. 

Asher is doing well. He loves to lay on a blanket on the floor and just wave his arms and kick his legs and look at everything. It's great for me, too, because it frees me up for a little while to help the other two. :flower:


----------



## luvymom

Cangaroo, I hope you get feeling better soon. Glad Susanna has been a good baby. 

Spiffy, those hormones! I've actually lucked out (really dh had lucked out) I haven't had any baby blues at all yet! I normally get them slightly during the first couple weeks. But I always get them worse around 6-7 months when baby starts on solid food and I breastfeed less. So I'm hoping to keep in this streak of not having any. 

Berlynn is doing well. She exceeded her birth weight at her 2 week appt. She sleeps really well at night sometimes only waking up 1-2 times. But she's not a great napper unless she's being held. Then she naps great. I just get nothing done. But she is a lot of fun. She's even started smiling at me. I just never have my camera when she does. And she has deep dimples which I love.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo sorry about the set back I'm hoping the antibiotics sort it quickly for you. Hope that getting the tongue tie helps.

Spiffy so pleased Asher is doing so well. I'm scared at the thought of putting iya on the floor as indigo is a beast!!!! I've not taken any iron yet...... I keep forgetting to take it. Mdp try your a bit up and down. Hopefully it passes for you soon.

Luvymom I'm still waiting on a smile!!!! Even though I thought she may have done this morning! Guess we will see. It's the best ever isn't it.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, there's no way I could have let Liam play on the floor as a baby, because Alia would have attacked him for sure. She was so jealous. But Liam is great with Asher. He usually ignores him (which is fine by me at this point) and sometimes he'll try to put his binky in his mouth, which usually ends up being his eye, but it's the thought that counts, right? :haha:

Luvymom, that's great that she's been smiling for you! None of my kids smiled that early. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Indigo is very loving towards iya but it's just so rough! Bless her she rubs her head and pats her back but just roughly! Hehe! 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad Liam's doing well with Asher, Spiffy! M2C- it's nice Indigo is being loving, but it's so hard when they are too rough! DD1 is the same very occasionally- her hugs are just a little too tight

The antibiotics are kicking in already, so it feels like things are going in the right direction again. :) 

The tongue tie release was done today. Susanna did really well. She complained more about being held still than the snip itself and fed straight away then fell asleep! She's been a little more unsettled than usual this afternoon so I think it's been a bit sore, but hopefully she'll feel better by the morning. 

Luvymom- yay for smiles! I can't wait for smiles. :)


----------



## ttc126

I'm glad to hear all the sweet babies are doing well! 

Sorry I've been absent but I've been having a rough time. Been on a Rollercoaster pregnancy wise then today ds pediatrician referred us to a pediatric orthopedic dr for suspected hip dysplasia. I'm just very overwhelmed as we're looking at possible surgery and months of a constricting cast all when I'm 8 months pregnant. I'm really hoping it's not going to come to that but it's always scary getting referred out for even a possible problem :(


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry to hear that TTC! When do you see orthopaedics? I really hope it's not too long to wait and you get good news when you see them. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm so sorry to hear that you have even more stress to deal with right now. :nope: I really hope your DS doesn't have hip dysplasia. Why are they referring him, if you don't mind me asking?

Happy 32 weeks by the way! :flower: Crazy to think that if Jude comes early like your DS (I know he was induced, but I remember you said you were already pretty dilated), you may only have a month left!

As for me, Asher is two months old today! :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20141209_07_02_36_Pro (1).jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies :)

Cangaroo, I'm so glad to hear the tongue tie is resolved. how is she doing today? 

Spiffy, happy 2 months to Asher! :)

Still no word on when the appt is so if I don't hear in a few hours I'll call the ped office. 

Spiffy, my ds is still not walking on his own but what prompted my pediatrician to look into it further is that he turns one foot way out when he does take steps holding onto hands. I just asked if it was weird and he examined his hips and legs. He has asymmetrical thigh folds and his left leg appears slightly shorter and doesn't turn out like the right when he is laying on his back with thighs relaxed. That combined with the delayed motor skills, and certain risk factors (first baby, low amniotic fluid during pregnancy) makes me extremely nervous. I mean we don't know anything yet, so I'm trying not to be too upset but if he does have it the standard procedure for catching it so late is surgery and months in a "Spica cast" (Google and you also might cry thinking of dealing with that with a newborn). I'm praying so hard that even though he has the indicators it will turn out to be a minor little quirk.


----------



## ttc126

PS, crazy to think you were less than 3 weeks from having Asher when you were at this point!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just googled. I really hope he doesn't need a spica cast. :( That looks miserable for him AND you. :nope:


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC- how old is he now? Has he had an xray yet? I really hope it all turns out to be nothing. And I hope the appointment comes through quickly. It's so rough having to deal with this worry so late in pregnancy and so close to Christmas.

Susanna is doing fine today. She's back to her usual self, pretty much. I'm waiting to see if the tongue tie release improves things, but I mostly had it done to hopefully prevent her getting reflux and needing medication like DD1 did.


----------



## ttc126

thank you guys :)


Cangaroo he's 15 months now. I found out today they have to get approval from my insurance which could take 2 weeks! That's before they can even schedule an appointment :( I really hope it does not take that long! 

I hope Susanna can avoid the reflux and medication too! So glad she's back to herself :)

Today I had my appointments. Jude has turned himself breech. He also didn't do well on the special doppler ultrasound so we'll see how he looks next week. If he's still not good they may just deliver. We will see! I could not believe the stinker turned head up!


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC- it's great he's been referred as if it was DDH you'd want to know asap, but the not walking alone is totally normal. My friend's little girl didn't take her first steps until 17 months, and then refused to walk until 18 months exactly when she took off walking confidently completely out of the blue. Iam really hopeful your DS will be just fine, though with the worries you and your Dr have, getting checked out properly is a great idea. I hope your insurance gets sorted quickly! How frustrating. And I hope Jude turns again and the USS next week is better. Will be thinking of you all!


----------



## ttc126

so update on ds1... the approval from insurance came through at 4pm! so I then called to make his appointment. the children's hospital has one dr that specializes in pediatric orthopedics and she especially deals with hips so I'm hoping and praying we like her. 

At first the scheduler told me they couldn't see him till January 14. I said "I'm sorry I really need you to do better. " And he goes Dec 23!!!!! That's a relief that we can at least know what's going on before Christmas.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, that's great news! I'm glad you don't have to wait another month to know what's happening. :flower:

So I got ovulation cramps today, and since I typically have a 14 day LP, that means I'll be getting AF on Christmas! :growlmad: I'm not too happy about that, especially since I got WAY hormonal during my last AF.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc glad you got an appointment sorted. My mil fosters and last Christmas had twins which one of them needed the cast. As horrible as it was she adapted and got round just fine. Hopefully won't need one though.

Spiffy that's rubbish! Fingers crossed you'll be less hormonal this time round! I don't miss AF mood swings! I'm hoping AF stays away for a while! 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy- :( Hope it's not as bad as your last AF!

TTC- I'm pleased he's being seen before Christmas. Will they do xrays etc there and then so you get proper answers? I hope the Christmas preparations help the wait go as quickly as possible.

OH went back to work yesterday. I coped fine on my own, even though he had an evening meeting so wasn't home until after 10pm! I seriously don't understand how it would be possible to look after 2 without babywearing, though! Susanna spent literally 90% of the day in the sling, which made it easy. DD1 is at the childminder's today, so Susanna and I are having a day of rest!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm glad your first day on your own went well. :flower: I wish I made better use of my wrap, but I hardly ever baby wore when I had two, and even now with three I only use it when I take all the kids to the children's museum by myself.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How's everyone doing? Ladies, babies and bumps?! Xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Updated in my journal :) feel kind out of place on this tread now that I'm not prenatal and all the babies have been born


----------



## Cangaroo

We're doing well, thanks! It's been nearly a week since Susanna had her tongue tie snipped, and she's finally having yellow poos again! (They had gone very green prior to the tongue tie release.) Her tongue is also much less white, which means she's got a more efficient suck so is clearing the milk residue, apparently. I hope we'll get away without reflux as a result! Fingers crossed. Susanna is having longer alert periods, which is nice. I'm still keeping her in the slung most of the time, which she loves. We've had a Christmassy weekend seeing Father Christmas yesterday and going to the Church Christmas Tree Festival today. :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## ttc126

Hi m2c! How is Iya?

Cangaroo sounds like a lovely weekend :) Also great news about Susanna! :)


I've been in super nesting mode. It started suddenly yesterday and I did a ton. cleaned out all cabinets in the house, washed all baby clothes and blankets and put them away, and sorted through toys. I have one closet left to clean out and a bit of sorting in the garage. I really really overdid it though so even though it's making me sick to sit here and do nothing I really have to rest. 

I have 3 appointments tomorrow! Hoping the mca doppler looks good and I'm curious if he's still breech...I think he is but we'll see if I'm right. My hospital does automatic section for breech birth so Cangaroo (and Veronica or Jess if you're still around) any advice on what to expect? I have been trying to get him to turn and I know he has plenty of time still but in the case he doesn't I'd like to have some idea of what things are like, if I'd need anything special in my hospital bag and any recovery advice. :) 

Oh and 33 weeks today! Yikes!


----------



## Cangaroo

TTC- I hope your LO turns, but if not c-section is really not that bad! I've had 2 emergency sections, and elective section is supposed to be much nicer. Have you had an epidural before? The spinal is very similar, I believe. Just a quick injection of local anaesthetic and you don't feel the rest. The section itself, all you feel is pressure and movement. The baby is out very quickly. Ask for skin to skin and try to feed in theatre if you can! I did and it was great. I'm not the best person to talk to about recovery as I recover insanely quickly. I took literally no painkillers after the c-section and was up walking around as soon as they took the catheter out 12 hours afterwards. Coughing hurts at first and it's best to hold a pillow over your tummy when coughing for support. Moving around e.g. getting out of bed is hard, too- I used the bars on the bed to haul myself in and out at first! It gets better quickly, though- I was almost completely pain free after about 5 days (though it got a little sore again when the wound infection set in). I'm back to driving etc now.

How come you have 3 appointments?


----------



## ttc126

Wow you must be the queen of recovery! I tend to recover quickly from things too but I've only had one minor surgery nothing major. Thanks for all the tips I really appreciate it! Do they put the catheter in after the block? That was the worst part of ds1 birth to me. Getting that dang thing in and out! 

You sound like a complete champ though as far as recovering so well even with the infection set back! 

I have my blood appointment and they'll check on my anemia and antibody levels. Then see my ob. Then the perinatalogist :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Yep, the catheter goes in after the spinal so you're not even aware it's being done. I've never had any other surgery to compare it to, but I really did recover quickly both times. The biggest challenge I have right now is remembering I'm still supposed to be taking it easy e.g. not lifting heavy things. They tell you not to lift anything heavier than your newborn for 6 weeks. It can be hard with a toddler as well! Luckily, DD1 understands and is very good about me not picking her up. I have a couple of times (e.g. lifted her onto my knee when she's hurt herself) but I'm mostly good.

Good luck for all your appointments!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm glad things are going well after the tongue tie release. :flower:

Mo2P, you have an app on facebook that posts for you each week your baby's progress, and every time I see it pop up, it breaks my heart for you all over again. :cry: I really hope that you have a great Christmas and that it helps take your mind off things for awhile. :hugs:

TTC, let us know how your appointments go today!

Things are okay here. I'm still struggling with depression off and on, so I'm wondering if I do have PPD. I hope not. :( I definatey do better on the days when I've had a full night of sleep, though, so that's good. Part of the depression if from loneliness, too, since my DH works all the time and I'm just by myself with three little kids all day.


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy I hope you're not depressed :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, TTC. :flower:

On a happier note, though, do any of you have nicknames for your new baby yet? We call Asher "Ash-Bash" a lot, and that has developed into a lot of other nicknames, like, "Bash-Bash" and "Ba-Shash." But I guess it's not that weird, considering we call our daughter "Babber-dee's" and our older son "Guy-Man-Dude". :haha:


----------



## Cangaroo

:hugs: Spiffy. Are there any children's groups you could get involved with? Or other young families you know through Church or anything you could spend time with? We get out and about as much as we can, which really helps us all. Does your OH have any time off over Christmas? I hope things feel easier and brighter for you soon.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Cangaroo. I set up a playdate with 4 different ladies in my church two weeks ago, and none of them showed up, which just made everything worse. :( But we're trying again this Wednesday, so hopefully someone comes this time. As for getting out, it does help, but it's just so hard with 3 under 3, especially because Liam is now going through a phase where he's constantly trying to run away.


----------



## Cangaroo

That's awful that they didn't show up. I really hope Wednesday goes better! 3 under 3 must be such hard work. I can't even imagine!


----------



## ttc126

Aww spiffy that's a shame they didn't show! How rude! I'm sure it didn't help things :( I really hope this week works out and lifts your spirits a bit. 


My appointments took all the darn day! Seriously I'm so tired of waiting at the perinatalogist. My appointment was at 11 didn't get seen till 1. Didn't get to leave till 2:15! That's after my other two appointments at 9 & 10. Everything looks good but he is still breech. He has time to turn but I don't know if he will. Seems odd that he was head down until 32 weeks. silly baby. And for an irritable uterus having a breech babe is the way to go! No contractions in days!


----------



## ttc126

Aww spiffy that's a shame they didn't show! How rude! I'm sure it didn't help things :( I really hope this week works out and lifts your spirits a bit. 


My appointments took all the darn day! Seriously I'm so tired of waiting at the perinatalogist. My appointment was at 11 didn't get seen till 1. Didn't get to leave till 2:15! That's after my other two appointments at 9 & 10. Everything looks good but he is still breech. He has time to turn but I don't know if he will. Seems odd that he was head down until 32 weeks. silly baby. And for an irritable uterus having a breech babe is the way to go! No contractions in days!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I noticed the same thing! Asher flipped breech one time around 29 weeks, I think, and the contractions really tapered off until he flipped back around. Although I did get kicked in the cervix and in the butt a few times, and that wasn't very pleasant! :haha: Sorry your appointments took all day,, but I'm glad that everything looked good. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Sorry don't know why I posted twice! 

OK so it's not in my head then spiffy :) 

I'm feeling like if he stays breech I will go to at least 37 weeks. So weird everything has settled down so much. Even my blood count has stabilized at 10.5! That's very high for me so it's fantastic news! :) I kind of wonder if I should wait for the other shoe to drop? lol! I just don't see myself going into labor while he's breech. I think he will be here mid Jan right on schedule!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So maybe him flipping breech is actually a blessing in disguise. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad the contractions have settled down, TTC! That's great! Hopefully he'll stay breech until 37 weeks with no contractions, then flip head down and put you into labour!


----------



## zephyr

Its so good to catch up on everyone's posts! 
I find 'me' time is very limited these days.

I am with ya on the being stuck at home with 3 under 3 Spiffy. I get lonely too but don't want to venture out on my own with all of them just yet. 
As for nicknames I call her Flowerbelle and my little flower :p

We are having a very rough night tonight. We have a sick in the house, it's midnight and Annabelle just wants to be rocked and I just want to sleep. 
Usually she will sleep all night next to me but there's no laying down tonight *sigh*

I got what I thought was ovulation pains about 2 weeks ago and thought no way! But sure enough I got my af this morning. 
I thought it was a bit stink cos I only just stopped my post partum bleeding 4 weeks ago!! It was heavy right the way through and im breastfeeding every couple of hours so I was hoping I would have a few months without it at least. 

A couple of weeks ago I brought my first woven wrap! The pouch pack I brought I cant use yet because she's too little but shes too heavy for the moby so I got a woven and omg it is so comfy! Wish I got one years ago. 
She spent about 5 hours in it today. Can't believe how well she sleeps in it.
I got a rainbow one and as soon as she sees it she starts kicking her legs and grinning hehe it is so cute and im really glad she loves it.


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi Zephyr! Nice to hear from you. Sorry there's illness in your house. :( Glad you're enjoying your wrap! How much does Annabelle weigh now? I used the stretchy wrap until 7 months with DD1! I'm loving the stretchy wrap- I put it on in the morning and put her in and out all day long. We're going to OH's work Christmas party tomorrow with DD2 in the wrap.

How did your play date go yesterday, Spiffy?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, sorry to hear that your family is dealing with illness. :( I had a rough night last night with Asher and only got about 3 hours of sleep, but I don't think he's sick. I guess he must be going through a growth spurt or something. It's so hard to deal with the regular stress of kids with no sleep! :nope:

I'm glad you're enjoying your wrap! I love mine, too. I need to use it more often, but Asher will usually fall asleep in it and stay asleep, and I worry that he'll be up too much at night. I'm curious as well to know how much Annabelle weighs now. We'll be getting Asher weighed at his pediatrician appointment next Tuesday, so I'll know his weight then.

Cangaroo, the playdate went great! The three women who said they'd come all showed up, so we had 8 kids playing, which was basically chaos, but they all seemed to have fun. Thankfully Asher slept through most of it, and Liam slept through all of it (which was for the best, since he's been going through some major separation anxiety and stranger anxiety). It was so nice to be able to talk with other adults for a while. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Yay, I'm so pleased it went well, Spiffy!


----------



## zephyr

Hehe im not sure how much she weighs just that she was in the 98th percentile for weight height and head circumference at the last weight check and I think she was 6kgs on the 3rd of Dec but I can't remember, it's written down in her book so I'll look later. 
Our next visit is the 10th Jan.

I love my moby but she started feeling like she was getting too heavy for it, I remember max getting to a stage where he was too heavy also and it just wasn't as comfortable anymore. I do have back issues though which may be why. 
I feel a bit sad packing it up for the last time! It's going to go into the twins special box of stuff since I used it mostly with them. 
I'll have to get some wrapping practice in over the holidays. I've got one wrap down pat. Cant wait to try a back carry hehe. 

I'm not sure if I have everyone in this thread added on facebook?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think I have everyone except Cangaroo and TTC, and I don't think TTC is on facebook (am I remembering that right?)

Zephyr, what type of wrap are you using with Annabelle right now? I always use the standard front cross-carry, but one of these days I ought to experiment with a few others. I've done the back cross-carry successfully with Liam when he was a baby, but he didn't like it. Most people recommend that one for older kids.

So we got some great news yesterday! DH is going to get an awesome raise starting in January! We'll now finally be able to get out of debt and get some savings, which will be soooo nice. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

I don't usually add people from here on FB, but I think I've been talking to you guys long enough to add you! How do I find you all?

I've only mastered front wrap cross carry and back wrap cross carry with the woven wrap. I tried back ruck and double hammock, but DD1 was too small when I first attempted them and I didn't try again.

We went to OH's work Christmas do last night. It was great! Good food, and Susanna was a dream baby- she slept in the sling the whole time apart from being handed around (asleep) and two quick feeds. A great success!


----------



## zephyr

I got the Kokadi rainbow stars. They were all so lovely so I just picked the one that I loved the most. 
The front wrap cross carry is what I've been using. Not sure which one to try next.
I see all these ladies wearing babies on their backs but im too scared she will just cry and hate it. I do want to try it though.

That's really good news spiffy congrats to you and hubby and the raise! 

Cangaroo, ill pm you my email addy, just pop that in the search box on facebook. Hopefully it comes up, if not then I can try search yours.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, once you're friends with Zephyr, it should be easy to find the rest of us in her friend's list. I'm Jordyn. :flower: I'm so glad the Christmas party was such a success!


----------



## Cangaroo

Just waiting for her to wake up and accept my friend request (as long as I've got the tight person with her name- I went for the one with the profile pic of twins!) - I think it's still night time there!

Amazing news about your OH's job, Spiffy!


----------



## zephyr

Lol I was totally asleep :p


----------



## Cangaroo

Sent you a friend request, Spiffy! Who else is on FB?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks! :flower:

Everyone else but TTC is on facebook, and they're all in my friends list. Jess (Jessica), luvymom (Jennifer), M2C (Laura), Veronicaco (Kate), plus I'm also friends with Mo2P (Amanda) and Sharnw (Shahn) and NDH (Natalie) from the "Breastfeeding baby, not preventing another" thread.


----------



## Cangaroo

Great, thanks! 

I've got a cold.... I really hope Susanna doesn't get it!


----------



## zephyr

I didn't have M2C added! Thanks for posting that Spiffy, I sent a friend request. 

Just figured since I find it hard to come back here often it's still nice to keep in touch. I still have people on my list from the twins and seeing their little ones now is really cool.
I didn't add any October ladies with Annabelle tho I seemed to have fit better here with you ladies :)

the countdown to xmas is on!! It's everyone ready?
I just have my fresh produce shop to do. Im really excited.


----------



## ttc126

You ladies make me want to get on Facebook! Too bad for real life in-law drama. I just can't! lol Plus we have an unusual last name and dh has dangerous job :(

Glad your playday went well spiffy!

Hope you feel better soon Cangaroo :)

Zephyr good to hear you're doing well :)

I spent yesterday in l&d because my heart is racing on and off. Looks like it's just a pregnancy related arrhythmia. Still annoying though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, I'm glad you've been hanging out here with us, or else I'd be the lone October mama!

Cangaroo, I hope you feel better soon!

TTC, sorry you were camped out at L&D yesterday. :( I had a racing heartbeat off and on during this last pregnancy, and it sucked because it made me feel like I was panicking, even though I wasn't.

As for Christmas, we're pretty much ready. We still need to wrap a few things and get something for DH's brother, but that's about it. I got my DH something I know he's going to love, so I'm really excited to see his reaction. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Thanks. I'm feeling a lot better today, and Susanna has been fine. Phew! 

Sorry you had a stressful day at the hospital TTC. Glad everything's ok.

I finished all my wrapping yesterday, and DD1 helped me put together our bags of all the presents she's made for family today. I'm really pleased with them! We made snow globes, snowman soup (hot chocolate), snowman baubles (DD1's handprints with the fingers as snowmen) and salt dough ornaments of Susanna's hand and footprints.


----------



## VJean

Yay for all the new babies! :happydance::happydance:

I'm crap at getting on here now, and it will just get worse as I prepare to return to work in a few weeks. How do you ladies do it?!?

If anyone wants to add me on face book (Verna Payne) please feel free too! :)


----------



## Cangaroo

I go on B&B on my phone while I'm feeding Susanna and DD1 is watching TV! 

Susanna was baby Jesus in the Church nativity yesterday and her sister was an angel. It was super cute! We're all ready for Christmas.

VJean- there are lots of Verna Paynes on FB- which one are you?

TTC- is it your DS's ortho appointment today? Hope it goes well and you get some answers.


----------



## ttc126

Hi Cangaroo! I typed a nice reply on my phone yesterday and it got lost :( Anyway thank you for asking about the appointment. It turns out he very.thankfully does not have ddh! I'm so happy and relieved! The xray showed his hips are at slightly different angles and that's due to the muscles being a little tight on the left side. He should hopefully outgrow it with no further issues! Thanks for thinking of us! 

I also had my.ob appointment yesterday afternoon! Her hope is to deliver between 37-38 weeks :) So I've got about 3 weeks to go! If I get a say I want to have him on the 13th. So we'll see what the perinatalogist says Monday and make a firmer plan from there. 

I hope all of you have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## luvymom

Wow ttc, it seems like you're pregnancy had gone by so fast! So glad things are well with his hips! 

I haven't been on much either with the busyness of the newborn abs the holiday season. I haven't even done any neighbor gifts this year. 

I've been super lucky that Berlynn sleeps through the night most nights. She'll go down around 11, sleep until 6, eat and then sleep again until 9. Lay night though she went to bed around 1 and sleep until after 8, but my toddler kept me up all the rest of the night with croup and breathing troubles. I site he gets over it quick. It's always such a scare and no one wants a holiday trip to the emergency room. 

It's Christmas eve here. Kids are in bed, but not asleep yet. 

Merry Christmas to all of my b and b friends. :)


----------



## luvymom

Sorry for all those typos. Stinking phone. ;)


----------



## Cangaroo

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you've all had a wonderful day.

So glad everything's ok, TTC!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm so glad to hear that your DS will be okay! What a relief! Also, you're going to be coming up on baby time pretty quick! :flower:

Luvymom, so sorry to hear that you've been dealing with sick kids. :( I hope the croup gets better soon. :hugs: But can I say how insanely jealous I am of Berlynn's sleep? Asher does a 3.5 hours stretch, followed by a 2 hours stretch, followed by a 1 hour stretch, and then is up at 5am. DH and I are always tired. :sleep:

I hope everyone's Christmas was wonderful! I know ours was. :flower: (Well, minus the fact that I started AF yesterday and was cramping through most of Christmas. :dohh:)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say, we had Asher's appointment this past Tuesday and he's 11 pounds now. :)


----------



## VJean

Cangaroo said:


> I go on B&B on my phone while I'm feeding Susanna and DD1 is watching TV!
> 
> Susanna was baby Jesus in the Church nativity yesterday and her sister was an angel. It was super cute! We're all ready for Christmas.
> 
> VJean- there are lots of Verna Paynes on FB- which one are you?
> 
> TTC- is it your DS's ortho appointment today? Hope it goes well and you get some answers.


Wow! Didn't realize there were so many! My profile pic has the Littles with Santa. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, the friend request from Jordyn is me. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Hey everyone! Happy new year to you all and all the sweet babies!

How is everyone?

Yesterday my dr scheduled a c section for the 13th! If he turns we'll just induce that day! Yay!!!!! So excited!


----------



## luvymom

Ttc! That is so soon and so exciting!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, yay only 2 weeks left to go! That's going to fly by! :flower:

Not much new for me. Asher is doing well. He loves to smile and have "conversations" with me, which is adorable. Unfortunately, he likes to wake up around 4-5am and won't go back to sleep, so that stinks. Though the trade-off is that he goes down for the night around 7-8pm, so DH and I get our evening together with all the kids sleeping, which is really nice.

My DH has been amazing. We figured out that my postpartum depression is so much worse when I don't get very much sleep, so he's been taking most of the night shift with Asher for me. I'm so grateful for him. :cloud9:

I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy New Year everyone! We spent it at a friend's house in the countryside. DD1 slept upstairs and Susanna was very happy on the wrap while we partied downstairs. I was a bit rubbish not drinking while everyone else indulged in excellent wines and cocktails (I limited myself to one small glass of wine early on as we co-sleep), but it was otherwise great! The girls both had a lie in, too, so we didn't wake up until 9.40!

On other news, Susanna has been smiling since before 4 weeks (the first responsive smile was 3 weeks 3 days!) and we're getting more frequent smiles now. I love baby smiles! She had a really unsettled time last weekend (I think she had my cold), but is back to her usual happy, easygoing self now. Phew!

Not long left at all now, TTC! How exciting! Do you have any more presentation scans before then?

I'm really pleased you're getting more sleep and feeling better, Spiffy. What a supportive OH you have!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc that's awesome news! Less than two weeks! How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## ttc126

Thank you everyone! 

luvymom, how is everything with you?

Spiffy, that's wonderful your dh is so supportive :) I'm glad that the extra rest is helping you to feel a bit better :hugs:

Canga, no way!!!!!! That's incredible Susanna smiled before 4 weeks :) Yay! 

M2c, how are you and your little ones?

I'm feeling pretty good! I think it's a little more uncomfortable to have him breech in there than I remember with ds being head down. My tailbone hurt with him but my whole stomach aches with this babe! Otherwise feeling good! 

I see my ob Monday and the perinatalogist Tuesday and I'll have the same weekly ultrasound of his brain both this Tuesday and next Monday so we'll know for sure if he turns. I don't think he's going to turn. 

I've come to terms with a section and have been mentally preparing so it would really throw me off now if he did turn. I really like the idea of it being scheduled and overwith. I think I'm a bit more traumatised from last time than I originally thought and I'm kind of relieved. I read an article by a midwife who believes breech babies turn that way because they can feel they're mom's anxiety about birth. who knows if it's true, but I certainly could see that in my case. So I'm relieved. But now I'm anxious he'll turn and I'll have no time to mentally prepare for another induction!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, so close now! I'm glad that you've come to terms with the section and are looking at the positive side of things. I hope he doesn't throw you for another loop and turn, though. I'm glad that they're going to induce you on the same day anyway, even if he does turn, though, because I saw an episode of One Born Every Minute, and the poor mom came in for her C-section, found out her baby had flipped, and had to go home and wait until labor started on it's own. I think that would be so disappointing, since you'd have already prepared to have your baby that day.

Things are a little rough for me right now. DH and I are going through a difficult time in our marriage right now, and things are just strained and uncomfortable at the moment. It doesn't help the depression either. :(

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## luvymom

Spiffy, I'm sorry things are rough right now. I've noticed things a little more rough with dh here too. Not arguments but definitely feeling distant. It seems it happens with all my babies at first. Just both of us adjusting again. She's most fussy in the evening/night time so we've not been getting our just us time. Her schedule also keeps us from even going to bed at the same time. :(

Things will get better. It's hard to date at this stage but check out the dating divas website. They have a ton of date at home ideas. 

I wish we lived closer. We could totally hang out. Maybe in the summer when I drive down to slc more. We'll plan something. :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry things are tough, Spiffy. :hugs: This is a massive time of adjustment. Things will get better. You must both be exhausted, which never helps! Could anyone help out at night to give you both a good night's sleep?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. Things were going okay between me and DH, but a few days ago he told me that he had looked at pornography, which is absolutely not acceptable. He had a problem with it before we got married, but he'd gotten over it, and promised me he would never do it again. So not only did he betray me by looking at other women naked, but he also lost my trust. I just feel heartbroken. :cry: He already feels awful about it and wants to make things right between us, and has promised he won't do it again, but I'm having a hard time getting over it. I'm already suffering from postpartum depression, and this has just compounded things. I'm crying all the time, and feel so lonely and isolated, because this isn't something I can talk to family and friends about, because I don't want them to think less of my DH. I just feel so deeply hurt every time I think about it. And what's worse is, I feel angry, and I keep taking it out on my kids, yelling at them more than I should, so now I feel like a bad mother on top of everything else. :cry:


----------



## ttc126

Aww Spiffy :hugs: 

My dh and I have gone through the same thing. we separated over it twice. I'm here if you need to talk. I know exactly how horrible you feel. :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, TTC. I feel like you ladies are the only ones I can talk to about this. And I feel like a lot of people look at pornography as something that men "just do" and that we women should just accept it and be okay with it, but it's not. It hurts so badly to feel like you're not good enough for your husband, especially after just having a baby and not being at the weight I would like. It just makes me feel like crap. :(

If you don't mind me asking, how long did it take for you and your DH to get past it, TTC?


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffy, I can see why that would really hurt, especially as it's something he promised you he wouldn't do. It's so easy to take frustration out on the children. I often catch myself getting annoyed with DD much too easily when I am tired or frustrated with OH. 

My OH is completely against pornography since we had DD1. He has completely turned into Feminist Dad. Perhaps talk to your OH about how he would feel if men looked at your DD in the way he looks at the women in porn and see if that changes how he feels about it. Has he suggested any strategies to help him change?

:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc I'm glad you've come to terms with the section. Hopefully bubs stays put and doesn't wiggle round. I wonder if bubs do feel the worries and turn?! Kinda interesting. Well hope all stays well and all goes ahead for your section. Really not long! Can't wait to see pictures of your little guy xxx

Spiffy I'm so sorry things are a little difficult right now. Sending you some big hugs. Depression is a hard thing to deal with so you don't need extra troubles on top. We are all here for you to talk to. Sometimes it's easier sharing problems on here rather than with friends or family.

Me and iya had our 8 week check today and all is good. I got the mini pill as we don't wanna try for no.4 until sept/oct. I've booked her injections for the 19th so not looking forward to that.

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. And Cangaroo, thankfully he doesn't need any convincing. He already knows it's a horrible thing to do, and that helps. He just found himself slipping into old habits again, even though he knows they're wrong.

Well, good news and bad news. Bad news is I hit an all-time low. I was feeling so depressed and crying so hard, that I actually starting hyperventilating so badly that I almost blacked out. I seriously just wanted to die. I sent DH a text saying as much, and he rushed home from work. The good news is that we had a really good talk after that, and while I'm still not totally okay, I at least feel like we're on the road to making things better.


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry things had to get so had, but I really hope you've turned a corner and everything will be up from here. Your OH sounds so supportive, and it's great he's been so honest with you. Have you been to the doctor about how.you've been feeling?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No, I haven't, though I probably should. Do you ladies know if I'm supposed to talk to my OB about it?


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, I wrote you a whole long reply then my phone deleted it :( 

basically I was saying that my dh and I dealt with it a few times. He was very dishonest and I either found it or walked in on him. :( In any case, I am like you and do not find it acceptable, normal or ok. The last time it happened, he went to counseling. That was spring of 2012. I started feeling somewhat better about things when I saw all of his efforts to truly not do it again. I feel like I was finally 100% over it this past summer.

It took a lot of work, but it was worth it and our marriage is a lot stronger today because of what we went through. I highly recommend the book "Every Heart Restored"...It speaks perfectly to being on this side of things. 

Please know it's not your fault and actually doesn't really have much to do with you at all. Men look at this because of stress and addiction to it. I think it's a good sign he told you about it. He must feel some remorse to have told you. And he probably doesn't want to be doing it. Remembering those things helps.

You're in my prayers Hon!


----------



## ttc126

Oh and yes, I would talk to your ob about how you're feeling. You sound very depressed and there is so much that can help. It's nothing to be ashamed of and you'll be back to your normal self in no time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, TTC. It really helps to have someone who knows what I'm going through and has come through it okay. I really feel like the discussion we had today helped both of us to better understand what the other was feeling, so that was good. And he definitely feels remorse. My DH has cried more in these past few days than I've ever seen before, and he's not usually a crier.

I'll think I'll call my OB tomorrow about the depression. I've been trying to get through it on my own so far, but after today, I think it might be time to ask for help.


----------



## Cangaroo

It really sounds like he is going to change, which is great. I agree with TTC, you should see a doctor as so much can be done to help. In this country, you'd ho to your GP. It's different over there, but I'd guess someone like your Family Practitioner, if you have one. 

Hope you have a more positive day today.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Cangaroo. I hope it's okay to go through my OB, because I don't have a family doctor (I've only ever needed OBGYN services since I've lived in this state, and my kids have a pediatrician, obviously, so they haven't needed a GP, either). So I'll give my OB a call, and hopefully they'll point me in the right direction, if they're not the ones I'm supposed to call.


----------



## ttc126

I'm glad you're calling spiffy! Its hard to ask for help, but you'll feel so much better!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Definately seek some help lovely. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I called my OB's office yesterday and they called in a prescription for anti-depressants, so I'm taking those now, plus they're sending me some information for counseling that they want me to do. I really hope the medication works, because yesterday I just wanted to scream. I'm telling you, if I knew I would have to go through this after the next baby, too, I don't think there'd _be_ a next baby. :nope:


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm glad you called and got medication. I'm sure they told you, but it will take at least a couple of weeks to kick in, so persevere even if you feel no different. Counselling is a really good idea too.

I can't believe OB's just prescribe antidepressants over the phone over there. It's so different here! I hope they're going to see you to check how you're getting on and give you support etc? GPs would see you at least fortnightly at first while you're starting on antidepressants over here.


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy :hugs: 

I'm so glad they're going to put you on medicine. Counseling will hopefully be good too! You should be so proud of yourself for getting help. Being frustrated and angry will pass and you're a great mom to take care of yourself.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. And Cangaroo, I also thought it was strange that they just prescribed me anti-depressants over the phone and didn't want to meet with me (but at the same time, I'm glad that I don't have to drag all three kids to an appointment, because that's also miserable). And yes, I realize that they might take some time to start working, but I'm holding out hope that it's a matter of days and not weeks.

Well, I feel like I've just dominated this thread the past few days. How are the rest of you doing? TTC, are you getting ready to meet Jude? :flower:


----------



## ttc126

My perinatalogist appointment yesterday wasn't the best. His brain scan wasn't very good. The measurement needed to be around 50, but his blood flow was 90+! So definitely too high. They think it was because he was doing lots of practice breathing, but they are having me back Friday and are definitely glad we are all set for next Tuesday. Hopefully everything looks ok Friday...if not we won't even make it to Tuesday.
He is still breech and I found out some info yesterday that has put me more at peace with a section. Even if he wasn't breech, they would still only give me a trial of labor. The midwife at the office said it was likely I'd have ended up with a section anyway because with his brain scan not being optimal, they don't want him in any distress. 
I'm getting excited!!!! I'm thinking I'll pack my bags today :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Oh my goodness, TTC! It's so soon! How exciting. :) Hope Friday's scan is better.

Spiffy- it's all up from here, I'm sure. :hugs:

We're doing really well, thanks. Back to routine after Christmas this week. It's been slightly tough being on my own with the girls again having had OH to help for 2 weeks over the Christmas holidays but I'm pretty much back in the swing of it now. As long as I put Susanna in the sling rather than trying to put her down, it's fine. She will sometimes sit in the bouncy chair, but doesn't last long before wanting cuddles again. I can do most things with her in the sling, though it is more challenging!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I know what you mean about being on your own again. It was heaven having DH's help all last week, so it's been a bit rough going back to doing everything on my own. I'm glad you've found a system that keeps Susanna happy. Asher likes to be held for a bit right after he gets up from a nap, then he likes to lay on the floor and kick for a while, and then he wants to be snuggled again before going back to sleep. It's nice when you know what makes them happy. :flower:

TTC, sorry the brain scan didn't look good. Hopefully it was just the practice breathing, like they said. I can't believe you only have less than a week left to go! It's also nice that you know you're having a section and have had time to prepare, rather than finding out last minute that you have to have an emergency C-section because he's in distress. It just seems like things are falling into place rather well. Get as much sleep as you can before Tuesday! :winkwink:

I can't believe that Asher will be three month old this Friday! Where is the time going?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I'm glad to hear you have some meds and there hopefully sorting counciling. I had a councillor many years ago and it helped lots. Can't believe Asher is nearly 3 months! Iya is 8 weeks tomorrow! Crazy hey! Sending hugs xxxx

Ttc sorry the brain scan wasn't so good but hopefully it turns up his practise breathing. Did you pack your back? Eek! Sooooo close! Looking forward to seeing squishy new born pictures!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How are things spiffy?

Ttc another day closer to meeting Jude!

How's everyone? Babies ok? Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm doing okay. I know it should be too soon for the medication to be helping, but I swear I feel a little better already. Maybe it's just the hope of feeling better soon that's helping. :flower:

TTC, how did your appointment go today?


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad you're starting to feel better, Spiffy! That's great!

Susanna has a slight cold. She's not too bad; mostly just a bit snuffly, but she's so much more unsettled than usual. She's usually so happy all the time so I'm not used to it! She's clearly not feeling well. Plus she has green poo again for the first time since not long after the tongue tie was snipped. Hopefully it won't last long.


----------



## ttc126

Hi ladies! Just got home! 

My appointment was much better. The brain blood flow was still higher than it should be, but not as bad :) So we are good to go until Tuesday (unless I go into labor...I was having lots of contractions on the nst). I'm so excited! Going to clean my house tomorrow, pack my bag (WHY CAN'T I MAKE MYSELF DO THIS??? Lol), and do a couple of last minute errands. Sunday we'll take ds1 out to do something fun and to dinner. Then Monday I've got appointments and pre-reg at the hospital :) Ahhhh! I'm so excited, but I'm getting nervous and emotional about my baby becoming a big brother. Did any one else feel that way?

Spiffy, very very glad to hear you're feeling a bit better :) Hope it only continues to improve :)

M2c, how are you?

Cangaroo, I'm so sorry Susanna is sick :( I hope she feels better soon!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

My daughter was 6 when my second came around. She was so excited. We even let her cut the cord so she could make her little brothers belly button. She was in the room when he was born but at the head of the bed so she didnt see anything :) We watched LOADS of baby story and such so she had an idea of what it would be like. She still talks about how neat it was and she is 12 :) 

So glad to hear about the blood flow. Sometimes I want a scheduled baby, just because of the convenance (Ever tried to get 3 kids dressed and in the van in the middle of the night??) But then I think how nice the surprise is. Plus the waiting! You know bubs is coming tue, so you have to wait! But knowing is so exciting too! Aww gezz I think I may be just as excited as you :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc Goodluck my lovely! Hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, last day as a mom of one! I can't wait to hear your update tomorrow (or whenever you manage to get online ;)). Good luck! :flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Cant wait for pictures


----------



## Cangaroo

Thinking of you TTC! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## luvymom

Good luck tomorrow TTC! So excited for you


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! Quick update! 

He arrived 12:12pm 6lbs 11oz! Everything went well but I threw up pretty much the entire 2nd half of surgery! It was terrible! But that was the worst part and I'm so happy we're both doing well :)


----------



## luvymom

Congrats! So happy for you! Sorry about the throwing up. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations lovely! Xxxxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Congratulations! Sorry the surgery was unpleasant, but hope you're feeling much better noe. Wishing you a speedy recovery! Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, TTC! I'm so happy that both you and he are doing fine (sorry about the throwing up part, though. That sounds awful!). How amazing that, despite all the fears and worries this pregnancy, everything ended up great in the end. :flower: Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mommyof2peas

COngrats TTC! I am so happy for you. I cant wait to see pictures Im sure he is beautiful! Sorry about getting sick part though. I remember throwing up once while in labor. Every time I had a contraction, It really is no fun. I can't imagine not being able to sit up fully to be sick :( Poor dear!


----------



## ttc126

Hey everyone! Wanted to show off a quick pic of my little squish!
 



Attached Files:







20150114_184400.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## luvymom

So sweet! Such a cutie!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats ttc hes beautiful!

I havnt been around much lately ladies I had a health scare 2 weeks ago which resulted in half a dozen doctors visits and 2 er trips. 
I lost my memory and started having really bad anxiety and panic attacks. It's been two weeks now and today my doctor told me that she's certain it's nothing serious and that it is a weird form of post natal depression and/or anxiety with a lack of rem sleep. 
Fingers crossed I'm back to my old self again soon. I've never experienced anxiety quite like this, it crept up on me and came out of nowhere! I don't feel depressed so they are leaning more towards anxiety. There's no red flags but shes written to a neurologist just in case.
No one on my Facebook knows. Hubby has been off work cos I forgot how to even cook it was that bad! My dad's staying atm and hubbys back at work tomorrow. 
My medication is working at least so I can function again but im still very foggy and panicky at times.
I'm no longer co sleeping at night because I can't sleep without a sedative :( but Annabelle is doing well in her hammock and hubby has taken on the night shift until I don't need sedatives anymore. 

So there's that. We had such a perfect birth and shes a good baby so its kinda left field really. Annabelle is doing great, she has definitely helped me get through this, focusing on her really helps. 

Hope everyone has been well.


----------



## Cangaroo

Beautiful, TTC! How are you all? Hope you're home and recovering well.

How scary, Zephyr! I'm glad you're on the mend, but sorry that had to happen. I really hope you're feeling back to yourself soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc how beautiful! Hope your all doing well!

Oh zephyr you poor thing! How scary that must have been for you all. Hopefully it's nothing serious but it's good there checking everything out. 

How's everyone else?

Iya has her dreaded injections later on today! Hopefully she's ok with them xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Good luck with the injections M2C! Susanna has hers on Friday. I can't decide about the rotavirus oral vaccine. I'm a massive believer in vaccination, but being EBF, and since she'lo breastfeed well into toddlerhood, her risk of serious problems from rotavirus us tiny...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, he's adorable! I'm so happy for you. :flower:

Zephyr that sounds so scary! I'm glad that you got help, though, and that your DH is really stepping up to help you. I was having anxiety attacks along with depression, and the medication I'm on has been helping both. It's so horrible to feel like you're not yourself. :nope: I hope you continue to feel better. :hugs:

M2C, I hope the jabs go okay. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Iyas injections didn't go to badly! She had a good scream and then was fine! She seems fine now. Just gonna give her some extra snuggles! 

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Glad you're feeling better Spiffy!

Glad the jabs were ok M2C.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How's everyone doing? Mummas and bubbas all doing ok?

Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

We're good, thanks! OH has been away all weekend so it's been slightly hard work. OH usually has Susanna while I get DD1 to sleep, and doing bed time on my own is hard! Susanna kept waking DD1 up so it took ages. It was otherwise fine. We went to the zoo today and spent yesterday with a friend. Susanna's getting much stronger and more alert.

Zephyr and Spiffy- how are you both? Hope the medication is well and truly kicking in now and things are improving.

TTC- hope you're recovering well.

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## ttc126

Hi Everyone :)

Good hear from you M2c and Cangaroo :) 

Really glad the jabs went well for Iya!

And sounds like you're managing two beautifully Cangaroo :)

Spiffy and Zephyr, I hope you're both feeling better and better!

I'm having a very good recovery! Things still feel a little out of place but I'm sure that's expected only 12 days out :) My little Jude is absolutely intoxicating :) I love the newborn stage :)


----------



## Cangaroo

So glad things are going well, TTC! I love the newborn stage, too. I loved it so much this time it made me think that perhaps we're not done with 2 children... For so many reasons, we should stop at 2, but it's sad to think I'll never have another newborn!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, M2C, and Cangaroo, it's good to hear from you all. :flower:

Cangaroo, I hate doing the bedtime routine with my three when DH is still not home from work. It's such a juggling act!

TTC, I'm glad you and Jude are doing so well. :flower: How is your DS1 taking to his little brother?

Things are going well here. The medication is definitely helping. I still have hard days with the kids, but it doesn't phase me like it used to. Asher is doing great! He's only waking up once in the night to eat (though he's in a pretty light sleep between 4-6am and needs his binky a lot), but still, considering that our other two kids didn't get down to one night feed until after they were a year old, I'm so happy! :flower: Other than that, he likes to smile and coo and has laughed a few times. He's also hitting that stage where he like to be sat up all the time so he can see what's going on. DS1 was sitting unsupported by 5 months, and I think Asher may do it even sooner, but we'll see. :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cangaroo sounds like your girls are doing great. It's certainly hard work when there's not another pair of hands at night. DH is away this weekend so I'll be tackling bedtime for 2 nights! Eek! Are you defo just having the 2? No temptation for another? I don't know how I'll stop at 4!!!!

Ttc newborns are just yummy! You can't get enough of them can you! So pleased recovery is going well for you my lovely!

Spiffy I'm so pleased the medication is working for you. I think it's normal to have the harder days specially with 3 minis! How lovely Asher is giggling! Iya has an odd giggle.... I sooo look forward to more giggles! I love the cooing too.... Beautiful sound!

Xxxx


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy, so so glad you're feeling more yourself :) That's so cute Asher giggles :) 

M2c, are you broody for #4 yet? :) Iya sounds like a little sweetheart :)

Cangaroo, I have to ask the same...are you sure you're done? Lol I know thats nosy! 

I'm already thinking about a #3. I'm like how can I already think of this again??? But this was a very stressful pregnancy with all of the high risk visits etc. I'm sure we still owe different drs about $1000.... bleh. Also my ob recommended that I wait 2 years (from delivery to delivery) for another so my scar isn't at risk of rupture. My hubby wants another but told me he needs a longer break between the next two lol :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL Well I need SOMEONE to have a baby with me lol


----------



## Cangaroo

So glad things are getting better, Spiffy! It's great to read everyone's updates.

OH is sure we're done with 2. I'm almost sure, but it's possible I'll change my mind in 5 years or so. I've always wanted to adopt as well, so you never know, we might end up with 3 via another route! That would probably be an older child and not for a very long time, though. We'll see!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

mommyof2peas said:


> LOL Well I need SOMEONE to have a baby with me lol

Mo2P, hopefully it's your husband! :rofl:

Seriously, though, I think you'll be having a baby way before any of us are ready for another. :winkwink:

Cangaroo, hopefully you are your DH will both feel the same in the long run, whether it's sticking with 2 or having a third. :flower:

TTC, I was thinking about a third not long after my second was born, so you're not the only crazy one. :haha: This time, though, I'm good with waiting to try until Asher is 18 months at least so I don't risk having the next baby even more premature. Hopefully I don't get too broody before then. :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc I'm always broody! Eek! I'm scared that if no.4 is my last I'll feel awful as I'll have no more babies! We knew we wanted at least 4 babies. I'm going to hold out till about October! I really want to have a few drinks for my birthday in august plus I wouldn't mind a new tattoo so want that done before we ttc. 

Cangaroo my MIL fosters babies. Such a wonderful job but I can imagine it being tough at times. I'm sure you'll work out what you guys want. 

Spiffy how many bubs are you guys wanting? Is it possible for your babies to become more and more prem? Or is it just there close?

Zephyr hope your doing ok Hun 

Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, it's possible that my babies will keep coming more and more premature, but all we know is that having them close together increases the risk, so that's why my OB has said to wait 18 months before TTC. I am pretty curious to see what difference that will make. As for how many, we know at least four, but have never really set a cap. We're just hoping that we'll get a feeling that we're done at some point. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I hope I feel done at no.4! I feel that I won't though. Think I could maybe persuade hubby for 5! Hehe!

I always get the told we will have to move.... We currently have 3 bedrooms. Do any if yours share? Or as your family's get bigger will they share? Currently Corban has his own room and iya will go in with indie. When no.4 comes along it depends on the sex as to where it will go. Eventually we will move but even then we will probably only be able to afford 4 bedrooms! I don't really see it as a problem! What are your thoughts?

Xxx


----------



## luvymom

Hello all! I just got caught up. I've been sick so laying in bed a lot I've been able to read everyone's posts. 

I can relate with all the single mom bedtime woes. Dh travels a lot for work so I do it alone quite often and it is the worst! With 5 kids is gets a bit crazy but the older ones are doing better. And hooray! Berlynn has been sleeping through the night 4 out of the last 5 nights. I sure hope it stays that way.

She's pretty tall too. In the 99%! The smiles and coos have begun and it's so fun. 

I'm always up for more babies but we'll see what God has planned. :)

We just booked a trip in September taking the kids to lego land. And dh is planning a trip for the 2 of us (and the baby) in June. 

Have any of you seen the movie Mom's Night Out? It was hilarious! I got a girls night with my mom and sisters on Saturday and we watched it. Laughed through the whole thing.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, that movie was hilarious. :haha: I haven't had a girl's night out since December 2013. :dohh: I'm so glad to hear that Berlynn is sleeping through the night and that you have some fun trips planned! DH and I are going to Disneyland for our anniversary next month. It's going to be a quick trip (we're flying out in the morning, going to Disneyland that day, and flying back the next morning) but it was the only way we could get babysitters for our kids.

M2C, I shared a room with my brother until I was 8 and he was 7, and my two even younger brothers have shared a room for most of their life (they're teenagers now and still share a room). So I'd say don't let the number of rooms you have determine how many kids you have. My dad was married to a woman with 4 kids at one point, so there were a total of 8 kids in 3 bedrooms, but we made it work, and it was actually a lot of fun most of the time. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

I agree with sharing rooms :) We have a 3 bedroom house and the boys will be sharing because I think it's good for them.:).I shared with my sister (22 months younger than me) almost the whole time I lived at home! We're still very close. At one point, my parents had 4 kids in 2 bedrooms so I.think it's not at all a problem. 

I found out the other day that my mom had wanted 5 kids but she was high risk (went into preterm labor every pregnancy) and had to be done at 4. 

I really really really would love 4 or 5 but I'm not sure dh will go for it. He has 3 sisters and growing up he felt like they didn't get enough attention so he thinks it's impossible to have 4 kids and pay attention to all of them. :( I think I can change his mind as we do love our babies :) I do think we'll wait the recommended 2 years (delivery to delivery...So not ttc before 15-16 months) or maybe wait even longer. I think it'd be nice to have a larger gap then have another two that are closer together. :) We'll see. But I definitely don't have that "done" feeling yet. 

Cangaroo, I think adoption is wonderful! My cousins adopted a little girl and she's been a huge blessing to the whole family :) That's a great route :)

Hi luvymom :) Sorry you're sick, but glad to hear your other updates and glad you've had time to read and say hi :) feel better soon!

Jude is 2 weeks today :) Hard to believe!!!!


----------



## Cangaroo

Hope you're feeling better soon Luvymom!

My friend has recently adopted a little girl, and she's fab! I also have a friend who was literally saved by being adopted aged 13 (she was suicidal prior to finding her adoptive parents completely by chance). I don't know if things will work out for us to he in a position to adopt, but we'll see.

I'm going to stay with my parents with the girls next week while OH stats home for work. We've got loads of fun things planned! We're going to go away somewhere in April, probably, but not yet booked. We're also going to legoland in June! Plus my parents are taking the girls and me to centre parcs in June (not OH as he Hayes it there, strange boy!). Lots to look forward to.

My sister and I shared a room until we moved aged 4 and 7. It was great! We actually have plenty of room for our girls to have separate bedrooms, but I suspect they may choose to share a bedroom when DD2 moves out of our room in a couple of years. Lots of co-sleeping families find the siblings choose to sleep together (often in a double bed) after moving out of the family bed. We'll go with the flow!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Luvymomsorry your poorly. Hope you feel better soon. Great news Berlin has been sleeping through! Fingers crossed she keeps it up. Iya is tall to. She's just about the 99th. She's grown out of her carrycot on the pushchair! I'll have to check that movie out!

I don't mind the babies sharing. We will move as we will eventually need more room but for little peeps our house is plenty big enough. I'm sure we could squeeze 5 in. We do have a 7 seater! Haha!

We have a holiday booked for Majorca in May! I'm so excited! 

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Im doing okay. Still have memory problems but it seems to be improving a little. I take time out each night before sleep to remember small things like what the children were wearing and hubby will tell me if im right and im getting most things right now. My days are still very blurred tho and reading emails and holding conversations is still a little draining. 
I saw the doctor again on monday and it was the first time I didnt burst into tears in 3 weeks out of fear, so thats an improvement also.

my panic attacks have stopped and I only have one or two moments during the day where I feel panicky but I have just increased my medication and it will take a week or two to settle down so that could be a side effect.
im also not needing sedatives anymore and can fall asleep and stay asleep. Last time I needed one for panic was friday.
its really just the memory thats bothering me. Having a ct scan done this week or next hopefully to rule out anything benign but if it was anything in my head they said I wouldnt be seeing improvements so thats reassuring. They are just wondering why the medication has taken so long to work. 
Its likely postpartum anxiety that caused a weird memory block.

its so weird the way this all came about! All that back pain and headaches then memory loss followed by panic attacks.
I did not feel mentally unwell at all but looking back the not sleeping, not eating, worrying constantly.
I cant believe I didnt recognise something was wrong.
I had no issues bonding and I wasnt teary so I thought I was fine.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, we have a 7 seater as well, but I'll tell you, with 3 car seats in it, it sure doesn't feel very big! :haha:

Zephyr, it's so good to hear from you. I'm glad you're starting to feel better. :hugs: I hope the doctors can give you some definitive answers for why you lost your memory, because that must have been so scary, and I know I would want to know why it happened and have some reassurance that it wouldn't happen again. When you first lost your memory, did you still remember your DH and your kids, or did you lose everything?

Oh, and funny side-note: DD saw the thumbnail of your profile picture on facebook and said, "That's mama!" :haha: I guess it's the red hair. ;)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Spiffy I don't think we could afford a bus! Hehe! Corban I right at the back so when no.4 arrives he will get indie in the back with him which he will love!

Zephyr it all sounds so scary. I'm so pleased things seem to be getting better though and it sounds like the drs are on the case!

Xxx


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I still remember everyone its more events so half an hour ago I could tell you that I ate dinner and what I had but the picture in my head is very fuzzy. Last week there was no picture and I probably couldnt tell you what I ate Even 10 minutes later. 

I seem to be getting better little by little. I've still got a long way to go but aside from a panic attack last night and waking up feeling panicky today I came right later in the day. I even managed to do the back to school shop! A week ago I would of panicked and gone straight home. 

We actually took Annabelle in for her 3 month immunisations today. A little late because of what's been going on but she now weighs 7.1 kgs!
She's put on 600 grams in 3 weeks lol probably cos we sat on the couch feeding while I rested.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

M2C, Alia's in the back by herself right now, so I'm sure she'd love to have someone in the back with her, too. :flower:

Zephyr, wow, Annabelle's getting big! I wonder how much Asher weighs (his last appointment was his 2 month one). Well, I'm glad that you're seeing some steady improvement. Hopefully you'll be back to your old self very soon. :hugs:

Well, we're going to have an evaluation for DS1 today for his speech. He's about 19 months old and not really saying anything yet. If he qualifies for their program, they'll visit with him once a week to help him improve his speech, which would be great. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So the evaluators just left, and my DS definitely has a speech delay. His speech is equivalent to a 7 month old, and his speech recognition is equivalent to a 9 month old. :(


----------



## ttc126

Aww Spiffy I'm sorry! I'm sure that's all extra stressful on you right now! Will they be working with him once a week?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, first we have to meet to write up a plan of action, and then they'll start working with him on a weekly basis. I knew he was behind, but I didn't realize he was THAT behind. :nope:


----------



## ttc126

Don't feel bad spiffy. I think it's just an estimate of where he's at....I don't think they can really say for sure he's that behind. My friend had to do the same therapy with her son when he was Liams age. He caught up in literally just a couple months! He's now one of the smartest and most articulate 3 yr olds I've met.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Zephyr it's great news things are getting better. Just crazy though isn't it. Go annabelle!

Spiffy I'm sure with this bit of help he will catch up just fine. 

Ttc how are you doing?

Xxx


----------



## ttc126

M2c, I'm doing great thank you :) I had my 2 week postpartum checkup today and everything looks good. :)


----------



## Cangaroo

I need a moan! Feeling rotten. Was absolutely fine earlier. Had one feed that was slightly sore, then a while later started shivering and feeling achey all over. Within an hour I had a temp if 39.5C (103.1F)! I think it's mastitis- no red patch, but sore feeding and tender patch. DD1 and DD2 have both had good feeds, so hopefully they'pl manage to clear it for me. If not, I'll get some antibiotics tomorrow. :( I'm supposed to be going to my parents' on Sunday which is a 6 hour drive away- and OH is staying home to work!


----------



## ttc126

Aww Cangaroo! Sounds horrible! I hope you feel better soon and can enjoy your parents this weekend!

Jude had his checkup today. He's 6lb 9oz...not even back to birth weight yet and only gained 2oz in 11 days :( I'm trying to keep him awake more to eat but I'm a bit concerned and feel terrible about it. To top it off, I was standing in the pediatricians office and felt a huge gush. Of course the first day I use a normal period pad since I've had no bleeding in days I gush through my pants :( Bleh not a good day :(


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm feeling loads better this morning, just tired and a little sore. Hopefully the worst is over!

TTC, sorry Jude hasn't gained well. What did the paediatrician say? Does he seen to be feeding well? Have you/can you see a proper lactation consultant? Feeding frequently is a good plan. I hope he catches back up soon. Sorry about the gushing. :( How annoying!


----------



## ttc126

I'm so glad you're feeling a little bit better Cangaroo! Mastitis is no joke! I hope you can get a little extra rest today :hugs:

The pediatrician was concerned for him :( He seems to be feeling well and also has plenty of wet and dirty diapers! it's so frustrating because I feed and feed him I'm so shocked he hasn't gained :( I fed him in the office and they weighed him again and he seemed to take in 1.5oz in just a short time. The dr agreed when I said it didn't seem like I had a low supply. He told me to feed him off of both sides each feeding (with my first ds I was told one side per feed). So I've been doing that....I think we may have a latch issue....I'm still very sore every feed :( But the lactation consultants in the hospital started us using a nipple shield which should help him learn a proper latch.... We go back to the ped on Wednesday for a weight check then if feeding both sides isn't helping I'll go see a consultant Thursday.


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm glad there's a plan TTC. It's strange that he's mot gaining when he seems to be doing so well in all other ways. Tongue tie? Hope he picks up soon.

I'm a little tired and washed out still, but should be fine tomorrow. It's unbelievable how quickly I became unwell, but also how quickly I recovered, thankfully! Definitely mastitis- I had a red patch this morning. It's so weird. I've never had it before despite >3.5 years of continuous breastfeeding, and I have none of the risk factors. I have no idea why I got it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, I'm glad you're mastitis is healing up. I got it with DD and it was horrible! Thankfully I was able to get rid of it without needing antibiotics, either.

TTC, so sorry to hear that Jude is having difficulty gaining weight. :( Hopefully, if there's a problem, it gets sorted out soon so that he can start bulking up a little. My DD gained slowly, too, and in her case I think it was due to bad reflux, but she's also just a little on the petite side, so it's hard to say for sure.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ttc hows the little guy doing? Xxx


----------



## ttc126

How is everyone?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We're doing good, here! Asher is sitting up unsupported for nice long stretches (until he tries to reach something too far away :dohh:). He still wakes up to eat twice a night, but that's still better than our other two were doing at this point, so I can't complain. I tried a little rice cereal last week to see if he was interested, but he definitely wasn't. :haha: Here's a few recent pics. :flower:

How are you doing?
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150310_13_16_52_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2









WP_20150309_12_56_20_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 2









WP_20150220_15_14_11_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc126

Wow spiffy!!!!! I can't believe he's already sitting.unassisted!!!!!! And twice a night is great! Oh my goodness they are absolutely adorable! I squealed out loud at his pictures and the one of all of them! How is Liam doing? Did he start the therapy? And how are you feeling?

We are doing well! Just took Kade to his 18 month checkup and Jude to his 2 month (on the same day...what was I thinking )! Jude got his shots and did great! He also weighs 10lbs 14oz now so he's gaining great now :) Kade had a perfect checkup except we're being sent back to the orthopedic surgeon to reevaluate his hip next month. he's walking ok but is very clumsy and one foot still turns out more than the other. So we'll see what they say :) I'm doing pretty well. It's a lot harder to lose the weight this time so I'm a tiny bit bummed. I think having a section also has something to do with it... I'm trying not to focus on it. DH and I are having a hard time finding time to spend with each other. We've only dtd ONCE since ds2 was born! Hoping it will improve soon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Liam is doing great! In the past month, he's gone from saying no real words, to now attempting to say all sorts of things. Most of his words are just consonant-vowel sounds ("Ba" for bath, "Na" for snack) but it's still a huge improvement!

I'm feeling pretty good. The antidepressants have made such a huge difference for me, and I'm just all around happier and balanced. :flower: But I, too, have a bit of weight to lose and it's not coming off very easy. :nope:

Sounds like Jude is growing great! I hope things go well for Kade with the orthopedic surgeon. I'll be praying that it's just something that can be corrected with a little therapy, and not surgery. I know how you feel with not having much time with DH, though I'm sure your situation is worse. For me, it's not so much that I never see my DH, it's just that lately, when he's here, he's not really "here" because he's thinking about all the things he has to get done at work. They just hired someone else to help reduce his work load, so hopefully that will help. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi everyone! Great to see your positive updates. :) They're all doing so well!

We're all well here. Susanna would very much like to be able to sit (and crawl, and roll!) but is obviously not yet strong enough. She's just started tripod sitting for short periods. She never wakes me up in the night, so I'm not sure if/how much she feeds by helping herself! I still wear her in the sling every day, which she loves. I can now back wrap her, which helps! DD1 continues to be a fantastic big sister.


----------



## luvymom

So good to hear from everyone! Sounds like we're all going through some similar stuff. I have 10 pounds left to lose still. It's slow moving because I realized I have diastisis recti. So I'm working really hard to heal it as much as I can. I bought the mutu system (I think it's making a difference already) and I'm going to start the 21 day fix workouts with modifications. 

Berlynn is pretty consistent at sleeping through the night. Her naps aren't very long though. we just got over sickness with the other kids so they made sure I wasn't getting a full night sleep. She has no desire to roll over our anything. She's a pretty mellow, easy going gal. 

My husband travels a lot for work. He's home this week but was gone the 2 weeks before and will be gone again next week. Not sure what his schedule for April is yet. 

Good luck on Kade's next appointment. Great job Liam on talking.


----------



## VJean

So ladies...... Anyone in here thinking of trying (or NTNP) for another one already? :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We're actually on our first cycle of NTNP! I'm sure people will think we're crazy, but we just felt like this was the right thing for us. :flower:

EDIT: I think I *may* have gotten a faint BFP today!


----------



## ttc126

Wow spiffy congrats :) 

Vjean, we would love to ntnp already! But unfortunately after my c section my dr strongly recommended waiting a bit. So I'm hoping by next Jan we will be ttc or at least ntnp. I really hope to try for a vbac next time! :)

We are also thinking of adopting our next one so we are going to start looking into that now and praying if it's the right path. I do want to have more babies biologically but my dh always thought we'd end up adopting :) So if that works out even sooner than next year we'd be thrilled :)

How are you ladies????


----------



## VJean

Wow Spiffy! That's amazing! Keep us updated for sure!

TTC, we've talked about adoption as well! I'm interested to see how your journey goes!

I still haven't got AF back, but I expect her in the next few months and am not sure what we'll do. Maybe just go with the flow and see what happens? Maybe time it right so we don't get pg....


----------



## mommyof2peas

Still after my rainbow here. Never thought it would take this long! I had a dream that i was BF my youngest, at least I think it was him. Maybe it was my rainbow? lol 3DPO now and hoping its a lucky cycle. Its a leap year this year so I would love to have a baby feb 29th. If I do get pregnant I will be due March 2nd


----------



## Cangaroo

Wow spiffy, how exciting!! Any updates yet?

Sorry you're still waiting mo2p. How frustrating. :hugs:

We're almost certainly not having any more. I'd love to do the whole pregnancy and newborn thing again, but though I want another baby, I don't really want 3 children! I keep thinking about the expense and practicalities that go with having more. OH is sure he's done at 2.

DD1 finally weaned a couple of weeks ago just after her 4th birthday. I'm so proud of her! She said she'd stop when she was 4, but when her birthday came, she just couldn't stop. We talked about cutting down and maybe only feeding every other day, but she was very resistant. However, within a week aged got used to the idea and just stopped asking! All it took was a few busy days for her to forget to ask. I'm pleased it was so easy in the end as I was ready for her to be done.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I got a few faint lines on some cheapies (as well as all the symptoms I usually get in early pregnancy) and now I'm not getting anything, so I don't know what happened. I was sure I was pregnant, so I'm a bit depressed now. But oh well.

Mo2P, I really hope this is your month!

Cangaroo, that's great that DD1 weaned all right. :)

TTC and VJean, that's great that you guys are thinking adoption. DH and I have talked about it a little, but we figure if we do, it'll be down the road, once we're done having our biological children.


----------



## VJean

Spiffy, I'm sorry you're sad, and I understand that feeling!:hugs:

Mo2P, I'm sorry you are still waiting! Your rainbow is out there thou! FX'd this is your month! 

Cangaroo,so glad it was an easy transition for your daughter! That's fantastic! Is it weird only nursing one now? 

How is everyone's baby doing with solids? We did delayed solids and are doing Baby Led Weaning....it was a slow start but he's really picked up on it the past few weeks. I was excited for him to try solids, but now I can't imagine why I wanted him too...on nights where I need a quick meal (like pizza delivery), I still have to throw some veggies or something on the stove for Keegan! No more lazy mom dinners! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, I've been soooo lazy about doing solids with Asher. Alia and Liam are both picky eaters, so I spend all my energy getting them to eat, so I admit, I sometimes skip solids and just give Asher a bottle so it's one less stress. :blush:


----------



## ttc126

spiffy I'm sorry :hugs:

Hi Cangaroo :) Glad to hear you're doing well! 

Jude is 5 months now so we haven't started solids yet, but I'm hoping to wait as long as possible lol :) I'm right there with you guys :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry spiffy. :hugs:

It's not weird only nursing one, actually. I was very ready for DD1 to stop, and she'd been down to just one sorry feed a day for ages. It feels like the right time!

DD2 was offered her first solids at her sister's birthday party, so she was 2 days off 6 months. We baby led wean too. She's taken to it really well! Her favourite food is strawberry so far, but she also particularly loves broccoli, asparagus, potato, chicken, carrot and sweet potato. She doesn't eat much of anything yet, of course, and hardly ate anything lady week as age had a child, but is really enjoying it which is the main thing! I'm not too fussed about her missing meals e.g. if ages asleep at the wrong time. Are you all still breastfeeding (except spiffy)?


----------



## ttc126

Still breastfeeding here :) I'm actually really proud of myself because I honestly didn't think I'd be able to do it! Jude had a lot of weight issues at first but now he's a chunk at 16 lbs!!!! And to think he didn't gain anything the first 2 weeks and wasn't back to birth weight until a month old! 

Cangaroo, it sounds like dd1 had a lovely long nursing relationship with you :) Great job :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Fantastic TTC! We'll done!


----------



## ttc126

How is everyone?


----------



## luvymom

Hi! I got my BFP last week. Getting a scan done Friday since it's a new doc and they want a scan before they will prescribe me progesterone. I'm not expecting to see a heartbeat though since I don't think I'm as far along as they think. (They are going by the numbers, I'm going by my body o signs) 
Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, again, luvymom. :flower: What's your EDD?

As for me, not too much to report. We've been NTNP since May, but nothing's happened yet. I thought this month I might be pregnant, but the BFNs tell another story. I'm trying to remind myself that there's no rush, and if it takes several more months, it will be okay, but you all know how crazy we ladies can get with any sort of TTC. :winkwink:


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi all! Many congrats, Luvymom!

We're doing well. No TTC here! DD2 is wonderful. I am going back to work in a few weeks, which is stressful. DD2 won't take much milk from any sort of cup, but also isn't eating enough to get her through the day without being very hungry without me. We're working hard on encouraging milk in various cups and she is doing better! This week, my childminder (who was great with DD1, but has been rather unhelpful and judgemental during settling in sessions) told me she is unexpectedly pregnant and will be closing for maternity leave soon after Christmas. I really don't want to get DD2 settled for a few months only to move her, and no other local childminders have vacancies on the right days so we're looking at nurseries. Miraculously, the small nursery a lot of my friends use and love have space for her on all the days I need, and another local nursery have two of the days and will be able to do all three soon. So I'm spending the end of my maternity leave having to rethink my childcare plans and being sad about losing the benefits of a childminder.


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Luvymom! :) Hope your scan goes fantastic!!!!!!! Are you the first in the group to be expecting again?

Spiffy, sorry ttc hasn't been successful yet :hugs: It's so hard not to get caught up in it all even when you know in your head that it's ok to take longer. 

Cangsroo! So sorry to hear about your child minder! That's terrible you're not able to really enjoy your last weeks of leave with the stress of figuring out childcare! I hope the situation is easily resolved soon! 

My kiddos have been doing great :) Kade turned 2 last Friday so I'm officiallY out of 2 under 2 :) Jude is still nursing great but unfortunately has managed to catch hand foot and mouth disease :( Since it's viral there's nothing they can do :( Poor baby! Other than this little bout of sickness he's doing well. I hope to start ntnp after his birthday....


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, sorry to hear that you're dealing with the stress of childcare. Hope it all gets sorted out soon. :hugs:

TTC, sorry Jude has HFM! :( Poor baby. That's great that you'll be able to NTNP pretty soon. :flower:

Crazy to think our babies will all be turning 1 soon! Asher's only got about 5 weeks until his birthday! :shock:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well ladies, maybe we WILL be starting this group back up. I think I just got my BFP! I took three tests and all have faint lines! :flower:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9-03edit_zps0wpshy0r.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/AdobePhotoshopExpress_37dd535f486e45d8bf658bd1e339336e_zps2r36bgec.jpg


----------



## luvymom

Wow! I love all this chatter again! I have no idea my EDD. Since in so breastfeeding my periods were all over the place but I think I have a,rough idea. But it puts me only just over 5 weeks so I'm really not expecting much at my scan tomorrow. They went off my lmp to schedule the appt, thinking I would be 6 weeks. But I know in not that far. I think my EDD will end up being the first few days in May. Which is great because I already have 2 kids in April. 

I didn't start my baby on solids until she was 8 months. She still isn't great at eating baby food. But that's okay by me. I can see she's healthy and happy so I'm not going to over rush it. I wanted to try baby led weaning but I am too much of a choking wart. 

Sorry about the HFM. My 2 yr old had it last year. The worst part was the Fever and fussing.


----------



## ttc126

Congrats spiffy!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Anything today Spiffy? 

Luvymom , My edd is April 29th. Im 6 weeks today. 

Saw little bean yesterday. Still so early so saw yoke and the tiniest little flicker. HB was 101. I can't even say I saw a baby lol If I didnt see the flicker I would have missed the baby. I'll try to get pics up


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, I'm away from home right now and all I have is a digital, so I waiting until Saturday or Sunday to use it. I would kill for a Frer right now, though! ;)

If I am indeed pregnant, my EDD is May 16th. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Ooh, looking promising Spiffy! So exciting.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I managed to get to the store and buy a FRER. Baby #4 is officially on board! :)

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1441420174_zpsdd001335.jpg


----------



## ttc126

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats! I cant wait to see it get darker. I, not sure if I see color yet. But youve been through this before, If you see pink then there is pink!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, the lighting in that room was very yellowy, but its definitely pink in real life. :flower: That said, I'm still going to use the other FRER from that pack tonight, so I'll update you after that. ;)


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats! I can't imagine being pregnant again already, but then I'm pretty sure we won't have any more at all so it's not surprising! Very excited for you.

We liked the nursery we visited so DD2 will be going there. It's not ideal (I think children should be in a home environment i.e. childminder if childcare is necessary until they're older), but it's the best option available and the nursery is very good. Settling in sessions start on Tuesday. I wish I didn't have to go back to work already/at all!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Top was yesterday, bottom is today. I'm happy with the progression. :flower:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1441419920_zps656055d5.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1441502854_zps7bbeb38b.jpg


----------



## luvymom

That is beautiful progression!


----------



## Cangaroo

Perfect progression!


----------



## ttc126

No mistaking that progression :) How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

There's that pink! Beautiful &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## ttc126

I need you all to tell me I'm crazy. DH and I are full on preventing. We are using condoms and I know they're pretty effective. I am not tracking ovulation but have been just putting first day of my cycle in my phone. So I do know my average length and that although I'm bf, my cycles are regular. They gave been about 26 days. The longest was the second period I had and it was 29 days. But I've had 4 normal 26 day cycles since then. 

Ok so I'm on day 31 right now. I've never ever had a cycle this long since I have been in my 20s. We did use condoms this month. During my last period, I went on a very short (6 day), low dose course of steroids for some back inflammation. At first I was thinking that might have affected ovulation. But then last night, I was up peeing 4 times. I also had a dream I cheated on my dh (I've had that dream only two other times...) I am on another dose of steroids right now (tomorrow is the last day) so I did test a couple days ago to make sure the med was ok and negative. 

Please everyone tell me I'm insane so I can let it go and move on! It definitely doesn't help that so many of our old group are prego again ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I think its definitely worth testing again! They say that in one year of average use of condoms, 14 out of 100 women will get pregnant. So you never know! :winkwink:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Here's my digi from tonight. :flower:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1441588633_zpsb3f97c42.jpg


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yay! So exciting


----------



## ttc126

That's awesome spiffy :) Does this mean you'll have 4 under 4? Sorry I'm terrible at math!!!!! Lol :) 

Happy 4 weeks ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

DD turns 4 in March, and this baby is due in May, but will certainly arrive in April due to my Irritable Uterus. So almost 4 under 4, but not quite! (Kind of sucks, actually, to be that close, and not be able to claim the title. :haha:)


----------



## ttc126

Lol I understand what you mean :) Let's hope baby will stay put until April and not surprise you in March!!!!!!


----------



## ttc126

I haven't tested again. I think I've decided it's just the steroids and hopefully I'll get back on track before we really do ttc again :) If af hasn't shown in a few more days I might do another test, but let's be honest, I'm sure I'd be puking by now if I were indeed pregnant ;)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, when are you going to start ttc, again? I know you've said, but I forgot. :dohh:


----------



## Cangaroo

Congratulations spiffy! How wonderful. And almost 4 under 4. Wow! Amazing.


----------



## ttc126

We haven't totally decided when to ttc....at first we said February. Then November. Now we'd like to ntnp in November, but I'm starting some physical therapy for my back and need to get that better first. So hopefully November. :) I have a feeling we might throw caution to the wind one of.these days lol ;) My period did come this morning! I'm relieved but only because ttc is a huge no on the steroids. So I will have a couple of cycles to make sure everything is out of my system.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I'm glad you have an answer this month, and hey...November is only two months away! :)


----------



## luvymom

My mantra this week has been: Let Go and Let God. I had another ultrasound today. I was pretty nervous because I'm usually really sick by now but I've been feeling great. So I wasn't sure what to expect in the ultrasound. Not a fan of the technician. She was quite stand offish and made comments that made me more nervous. Telling me there was a lot of blood around the sac, asking me about past losses etc. Then sent me back to the waiting room to wait for the dr. We did see a heartbeat though! When the dr took me back he said everything looks great. My EDD is May 4th which is exactly where I knew I was according to my dates (not my LMP). Then I got some retail therapy. After a prayer tabbing God for His tender mercies of course. :)

How is everyone else? This thread has been quiet.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm dying.........even the zolfran is helping this time around. I'm working part time too and honestly just want to stay in bed. But I keep thinking it means only good things.


----------



## ttc126

Really happy to hear you two lovely mammas are doing ok!!!!!!! I'd say to try to relax and not worry but we all know that's easier said than done. And you both seem to be doing so well on that front already :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, did you have your ultrasound at Maternal Fetal Medicine? Because I got one in my last pregnancy and the tech had zero bedside manner. Glad to hear that everything is looking okay, though. You're due not long before me. :flower:

Mo2P, I'm sorry you're so sick. :( but like you said, hopefully its because everything is progressing the way it should!

Starting to get a little nausea myself, but not too bad yet. I'm also craving red meat like crazy. I also had my first hormonal crying episode today. Yay pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## luvymom

Spiffy, because I'm a chicken when it comes to driving through the canyon in snow, I'm going to a doctor closer to home. Which also makes me sad because I LOVE my doctor down there!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I don't blame you for staying closer. I was amazed last time that you were driving so far for each appointment!


----------



## VJean

Yay! More babies! So glad scans are going well, and hope everyone gets over the nausea/tiredness soon!! 

AFM- we are not trying and are still deciding if we will..... I'm old (39) DH is young (33)...so our window is closing. I JUST got AF for the first time since Keegan was born. 11 months to the day....not bad! I'm still nursing, so who knows if I'm even ovulating yet. DH almost got a vasectomy last month but I chickened out! 

What is everyone doing for 1st birthday parties?


----------



## ttc126

V Jean! You lucky lucky lady! 11 months with no af :) I was pleased when it stayed away 11 weeks this time instead of 6 like last time :) It's tough to decide on more babies right? I go back and forth like every day! Hoping by November I'll feel peace about it. If not, I guess we'll wait longer :)

Jude's first bday is farther out I know, but I've already been thinking of doing a breakfast party for him :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think we'll do a little party at the park for Asher's first birthday (less than 3 weeks now!). We'll have our families and a few close friends with kids, and probably keep it pretty simple. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi all. Glad all the pregnancies are going well. I'm still here cheering you on!

I've got a couple of months until DD2's birthday, but we will do a small-ish party. By the time we invite family and close friends, it ends up being quite a few people, but it'll be smaller than DD1's first birthday anyway! I'm not quite sure how to do big parties in November when it's cold so we can't spill out into the garden!

I'm going back to work a week tomorrow. :( I'm really worried about how DD2 will cope. The longest she's been away from me so far has been 2 hours. She'll have to do 11 hours when I'm at work! It makes me so sad just thinking about it. She's doing well at nursery settling in sessions; she's eaten, drank milk and slept there. However, she is very clingy when there and cried when she sees me. We have a couple more selling in sessions this week before full days next week...


----------



## luvymom

How is everyone?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm getting my first scan in one hour! I'll post a picture for you ladies when I'm back home. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Here's baby #4! Heart rate of 140bpm and measuring 7+1 weeks, so almost exactly on. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Baby #4 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## luvymom

That's great Spiffy! My next u/s is Wednesday.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Mine is the 12 week NT scan on the 16th. They will also be doing the Harmony test. Or something similar


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My next scan will be at 11 weeks when I see my OB for the first time. She always does a quick scan in her office. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

I went back to work today. :( It was OK. It was amazing how quickly I got back in the swing of things. After an hour, it felt depressingly as though I'd never left! DD2 was amazing. She was fine at nursery. She had a few grumbly moments when tired, but mostly played happily and ate well. She took almost no milk. No idea what I'm going to do with all the milk I pump at work (300ml today from one pumping session!!!). OH picked her up early from nursery as it was her first day. She was delighted to see him and had loads to eat and drink at home. I came home to find them all in the bath having a lovely time. DD2 was having so much fun she kept playing in the bath for a while when I got home before asking to come out for a cuddle and milk! After 5 minutes with me, she wanted back in the bath! I'm so pleased she did so well. I couldn't have hoped for better.

Lovely to hear all your news, and gorgeous picture, Spiffy! Keep updating!!


----------



## luvymom

I've started bleeding. Not feeling very optimistic. I have my appointment tomorrow anyway so I'll know for sure then. :(


----------



## Cangaroo

Massive hugs and positive thoughts Luvymom. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow. I know people who've bled so much they thought they'd miscarried and they had healthy babies at term, so you never know. Thinking of you.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm sorry Luv. I hope everything is still ok. Some bleeding can be normal. I hope that is the case for you.


----------



## luvymom

I appreciate all of your positive replies. Unfortunately with my history (already had 6 losses in my time ) bleeding for me is not usually good. But miracles are known to happen, so many prayers for a miracle.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear about the bleeding luvymom. I'll definitely be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## luvymom

Not good news. I should be 9 weeks today but heart stopped at 7w5d. :(


----------



## ttc126

Luvymom, I am so sorry :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, I'm so sorry. :( You're in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm so sorry Hon :hugs:


----------



## Cangaroo

So sorry Luvymom. :( :hugs:


----------



## VJean

I'm so sorry to hear that, luvymom! I was really hoping to come here and see better news. :hugs: Make sure you are taking care of yourself during this time!


----------



## zephyr

I didnt realise this thread was still going, just signed in here for the first time in months to post that my baby girl Annabelle turns one today!

But I saw the terrible news luvymum :'( I am so very sorry for your loss &#9825;


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy birthday Annabelle! That must mean Spiffy's busy celebrating a birthday too. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, Asher is 1 year old today! :happydance: We'll be having his party tomorrow, though. That's also when we'll be telling our families that we're expecting again. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Happy Birthday to Annabelle and Asher!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Happy birthday Asher! Have a lovely party.


----------



## Jess19

Hello girls! :hi: 
sorry I have been MIA for so long things have been absolutely crazy here!
Samantha is 11 months now! wow! 
These kids keep me on my toes! And on top of our 4 kids, my dog had puppies back in July! So we have 9 puppies too! Along with the 2 other dogs that we own!
Tomorrow the pups will be 8 weeks and can start to go to their new homes! YEY! I love them all but I am done taking care of 9 puppies, the poop is unreal! lol I clean enough of it with the babies 

Quick up date on my situation
I started having cycles a few months ago :) still breastfeeding too! 
So DH and I have talked and we decided that he was going to have a vasectomy. So I scheduled him an appointment with our Dr so he could get a referral. He goes into the appointment and when he comes out I ask him where the referral slip was. He totally forgot to even talk to the Dr about it because they were too busy talking football (they are both Buffalo Bills fans) So ya, no referral slip.
So I decided to start taking the birthcontrol thats been sitting in my cupboard for the last 4 months, figured Id play it safe until I can get DH back to see the Dr. 
Well I got a week and a half into the pill packet when I started bleeding bad! Super heavy with huge clots! Terrible cramping. And I was no where near when my period should have started, I was only just over a week into taking the pill. This is the exact reason I hate birth control. 
So I tell DH im done taking it and that he has to go back to the Dr 
He then proceeds to say that hes not done having kids and that hes not sure if he wants to have it done. 
So now idk what we are doing and I have no clue where I am at in my cycle since that whole thing happened with the birth control. 
So I guess im back to breastfeeding one and not preventing another! :) 


How is everyone?????


----------



## Jess19

So sorry for you loss Luvymom :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im nearly 12 weeks. Super excited for my scan Friday. Ive been able to find babies HB the last two times I looked.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, that's exciting that you're NTNP again! :flower: I hope all your puppies find loving homes. :hugs:

Mo2P, I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks! I'm so looking forward to seeing your scan on Friday. :D

I don't have another ultrasound until the 27th, which is exactly 2 weeks from today. I hope the time goes fast!


----------



## Jess19

Okay so I wrote that post a few weeks ago and I thought I posted it on this forum but I guess I didn't so I copied and pasted it last night but technically that's not a correct update lol
To keep things current yes all the dogs found great homes I'm so happy that they are all in loving caring homes now. I ended up getting a cycle after that which I never wrote the date now I guess I probably should have but I'm thinking the start of the cycle what is about sept 8th.
I guess i should be expecting ny period soon but im thinking its going to be a bit longeras I still have tons of ewcm. Ive had a ton of it for a week now. I remember last time my cycles came back it was like this too. 
I have a few tests to take i just dont know when ill start testing. I keep telling DH im probably pregnant already lol

is anyone else still nursing? I still nurse Samantha only at night and to lay her down for naps but thats about it  i cant believe shes goingbto be a year soon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I thought that post looked pretty familiar. :winkwink: Well, I'm glad all the puppies found homes, because I remember you posted on facebook that some of the buyers backed out. Well, that'll be cool if you're already preggo. ;)


----------



## Cangaroo

Hi all, lovely to hear all your updates. Looking forward to seeing scan photos soon!

Jess- Yes, I'm still nursing, and will be for a good long while yet. DD2 still feeds multiple times in the day and overnight (co-sleeping) when she's with me. However, at nursery she takes almost no milk! I still have to pump while I'm at work as if get stupidly engorged otherwise. I'm pumping once a day and getting 300 ml! It's crazy! No idea what to do with it all.


----------



## VJean

Oh man! Our babies are growing up so fast! We celebrated Keegan's first birthday yesterday. It was so fun, so I didn't have time to be sad until today.:haha:

Glad you checked in Jess and Zypher! 

Spiffy, how did your family take your amazing news?!?

Keegan is still nursing strong! I've tried to encourage him to nurse just before nap and bed time, and while we are hanging out at home, but he has his own opinion on that! :haha: We still cosleep, and he nurses most of the night. I'm in no rush for him to grow up! :nope:

For those that celebrate Halloween, what are your kids dressing as? I'm not a Halloween fan, but our friends/neighbors always make a big deal, so I guess we'll participate! I'd like Haddie and Keegan to be Tinkerbell and Peter Pan, but Haddie wants to be Cinderella. She wears princess dresses constantly, so I'd her to be something different, but it isn't worth a fight to me.... If she does go as Cinderella, then I will make Keegan a Gus Gus costume so they cane still match!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

VJean, our families took the news okay. Not as much excitement as the first, obviously, but we didn't get as much crap as we thought, so that was good. There were definitely a few, "Are you sure you can handle it?" comments, which I was expecting, though.

As for Halloween, our DS1 is going to be Superman, DD will be Supergirl, and Asher will be Robin (too bad Superman doesn't have a sidekick :haha:) but my nephew is going to be Batman, so I still thought it would be cute, since they'll be together on Halloween. :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Need some eyes please. Not getting any responses from the testing page yet lol getting impatient
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think I may see a shadow but I'm on my phone


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I definitely see something! And my dollar store test barely had the lightest hint of something the day I got my first BFP, but I knew something was up, because my previous dollar store tests were stark white without anything to squint at. Definitely keep us updated! :flower:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girl :)
I have never used these new dollar store tests, last time I bought one they were different.
I usually just by the Walmart 88 cent ones 

I bought 2 so Im thinking I'll take one tomorrow morning. 
I really think I see something too! :) this is crazy lol


----------



## Jess19

Here is another pic of the same test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That one is a little harder to make out because the test window is still pretty pink from the dye.


----------



## Jess19

Ok here is my SMU test
Not sure if in seeing anything lol I think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sorry Jess, I'm still only seeing a shadow. But shadows turn into lines sometimes. I know that I never seem to get sqinters. Mine are always shadowso until there is a definite line. Good luck!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hmmm...That's a tough one. The picture is a little blurry, so zooming in isn't working very well, but like Mo2P said, I can still see a shadow.


----------



## zephyr

Omg Spiffy I totally missed that you were pregnant again and mo2p! Congrats! I saw your post on facrbook and came straight here haha

im still breastfeeding all the time. She wont stop anytime soon. We still co sleep too.

I want another baby :'( but Annabelle is our last. I had so much anxiety during her pregnancy and then that horrible anxiety thing I got after she was born im too scared to have another one.
I see how big Annabelle has gotten and I feel so sad that there is not going to be any more little babies in our house till we have grankids. Hubby and I both want more though. Argh It sucks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Zephyr, would you consider taking a low dose of anxiety medication if it meant you could have another? I know sertraline (Zoloft) is safe during pregnancy (that's what I was taking after having Asher).


----------



## ttc126

How is everyone????


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey TTC! (I'm still put-off that facebook wouldn't let me add you as a friend! :growlmad:). I'm doing okay. 22 weeks along now, so finally on the downhill side. I've been doing 17P shots since 16 weeks to help prevent another preterm labor, and it seems to be helping, because I've had WAY less contractions so far! Only time will tell if it helps prevent this baby from coming sooner, but I have a feeling it will. :flower:

Asher is doing great. He runs around after big brother all the time, and then they fight with each other, of course. Asher may be smaller, but he dishes it out as often as he gets it. This morning, DS1 dropped a lid to his snack cup while he was in his highchair, and Asher ran over and grabbed it. He then held it up to DS1, and the pulled it away last second and ran away laughing. He went back and taunted him another 7 or 8 times before getting bored and dropping it. :dohh:


----------



## luvymom

Hi ladies! I got another BFP a couple weeks ago. Hoping this one sticks. Feeling crummy but no morning sickness yet so trying to stay optimistic. I should be grateful really because my 2 little ones have the stomach bug and I've been cleaning up throw up every day since Monday. I still want morning sickness though. It sure would help my peace of mind.


----------



## ttc126

Hey Spiffy! I'm put out at Facebook too lol. I finally get on there and it does idiotic things :( I'm so glad to hear you're doing so well! Very glad to hear the shots are helping you too! Asher sounds like such a cutie :) 

Luvymom congrats!!!!!!! So excited for you :) I know what you mean about morning sickness being so reassuring. I hope you get it soon....just lots of nausea. Lol. Weird thing to wish on someone :)

Yesterday was Jude's first birthday :) He's so big already! We started ntnp this month and I'm being very relaxed so far. I'm about 5 or 6 dpo I figure. I have some maybe symptoms, but part of me thinks it didn't happen this month. I'm just super warm lately and I've spent the entire winter freezing cold. Hopefully I'll know soon :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, congrats!!!! :happydance: I hope this is a sticky baby for you. :hugs:

TTC, happy birthday to Jude! Hopefully you'll get a BFP this month and you and Luvymom can be bump buddies again! (Well, I guess Mo2P and I will be your bump buddies for awhile, too). :winkwink:


----------



## Cangaroo

Hello everyone!

Happy birthday to Jude and fingers crossed for your BFP soon. :)

Congrats Luvymom!

Glad all is going well, Spiffy, and you've had fewer contractions.

We're all doing well. DD2 has been walking since 10 months and is so much fun! She and her sister love each other so much. DD2 settled really well at nursery and is very happy there. I much prefer it to DD1's old nursery, so we're all very positive. DD1 is enjoying school and has learned to read and write very quickly, which is lovely to see. Life is so busy though, with working long hours 3 days per week, and DD2 needing to catch up on sleep and mummy time on our days off, plus ferrying DD1 to school and various activities. The house is constantly a mess!

We're definitely sticking at 2 children. I'm sad because maternity leave with DD2 was the best time of my life, and its hard to think I'll never get to have that again! We don't want any more children, though, even though I'd love to do the baby thing again.


----------



## ttc126

So I was extremely good this month. I figured we only dtd ONE time so what are the chances. I stayed calm despite feeling a few niggly feelings. I didn't waste tests. Then today, I was cooking and lost the saltshaker. This is the 500th stupid thing I've done the past few days. I had one blue dye equate test in the cabinet. Peed on it...sure enough! Strong bfp! Then dh didn't believe it lol so he went and got me a digi! :happydance: I'm in complete shock and disbelief!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20160122_124429.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## VJean

Wow! Congrats TTC and Luvymom!! :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, TTC! :happydance::happydance::happydance: When are you due?


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats TTC! How exciting!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you everyone! I'm still in shock! We dtd once and it wasn't close to ovulation (at least not when I thought I would ovulate).... I think I'm due October 1 or 2.... I can't quite remember my last period lol :D The funniest part is I've just redone our extra bedroom as a playroom for the boys. I also signed up for a workout/weightloss challenge lol! I'm so thrilled but we had really decided to put it off another month or two ;)


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi: how has everyone been?! 
I see a few bfps since I last popped over! Congrats Luvymom and TTC126! 

Well Im in another 2WW. I swear I ovulated all week long and then yesterday I realized it was a fullmoon! I am certain that I released multiple eggs. I had EWCM for a week, lots of it (sorry for tmi) and I had ovulation pains for 5 days on and off, its been crazy. I spent my birthday Tuesday an emotional mess crying all day, once over hamburger buns lol these hormones mixed with the fullmoon are making me crazy! Its affecting DH too. We've DTD almost every day (sometimes twice!) this past week. We're both extra frisky! HAHA! 

So now im freaking out lol convinced that we are having twins lol 
Just debating on when to start testing now! :)

I also stopped nursing Samantha about a week ago :( it was bitter sweet. I love nursing but I know I cant do it forever. She was ready, just nursed at night to fall asleep. She didnt even give me a hard time at all. The 1st night I put her to bed without nursing her she cried for 15 seconds and fell asleep. I looked at DH and was like "really?!" I was totally expecting a melt down but she didnt even care.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I've had times when I had prime ovulation symptoms for 5-7 days before finally Oing, and no twins yet! ;) But I hope you get a BFP either way! Sounds like you've got a great chance with all that DTD time! :haha:

TTC, when I saw that you're due in October, I thought, "Oh, another October baby!" And then I remembered that just because my baby from thus thread was born in October, doesn't mean yours was! :dohh: And isn't it funny how babies come just when you've made other plans? ;)


----------



## ttc126

Lol Spiffy :) I love your little pumpkin baby Asher :) This baby will almost certainly be here end of September. With my blood antibody stuff we'll have to see if I can go past 37 weeks. I'm debating planned section or vbac. We'll have to see what my dr says :) Ahhh I'm so excited :) I'm trying to decide when/how to tell family. I am not sure what the response will be lol. 

Jess, I.hope you are preggo with twins :)


----------



## ttc126

Oh and spiffy.... I'll be missing 3 under 3 by less than a month lol ;)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats ttc!


----------



## Cangaroo

Fingers crossed for a BFP, and yay for the easy weaning, Jess! We're no where near weaning. I suspect she'll be well over 3 when she weans. Her sister had just turned 4 when I finally encouraged her to wean. I think that's my cut off. If she hasn't done it herself by then, I'll be strongly suggesting it! I guess she'll do it somewhat younger with trying to be like her big sister, though. I have stopped pumping at work now, though, since she happily takes cows milk at nursery. She feeds several times a day on my days off, still. 

How are all the big siblings doing? Are they excited about the impending new arrivals??


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cangaroo, my DD is excited about the new baby (every time I go to an OB appointment, she thinks I'm going to have the baby :dohh:) but DS1 and Asher have no clue what's going on. :haha: I guess it'll just be a big surprise for them when I bring home another baby!


----------



## Cangaroo

Aww, how lovely. DD1 was just a little younger than your DD when I had DD2, and she was so excited and lovely. It's a great age; they can actually be helpful occasionally!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, I'm definitely looking forward to DD being able to actually help a little (and if nothing else, she can at least entertain herself now, which is a big help by itself!). I worry about Asher being jealous, though, because he already gets really jealous when DS1 is sitting on my lap, and will cry and try to pull him off. Hopefully that will get better in the next three months. :flower:


----------



## ttc126

Aww that's so cute about Asher :) 

Cangaroo, my boys will both probably be pretty clueless lol ;)


----------



## Jess19

look what I got this morning! 
I have been testing the past 3 days and got very very faint lines (DH didn't believe it) 
But this mornings tests are visible!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay! Congrats, Jess! How fun that Mo2P and I are bump buddies, and you, TTC, and Luvymom are all bump buddies again! :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks :) 
That is awesome! I'm excited to have some bump buddies! 
DH and I are planning on keeping it a secret until we find out the gender lol if I can hide it that long


----------



## ttc126

Oh my goodness Jess!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :) Do you know when you'll be due?


----------



## Jess19

I think around Oct 11th 
Im going to call the dr in the morning. I'm sure they will want to confirm with bloods and schedule and ultrasound. 
I think the first day of my last period was Jan 3rd


----------



## Jess19

Has anyone seen or heard of a Chinese gender predictor calendar? 
I just looked at one and so far it's been right for all my other kids! :) If it's right again we will be having a boy!


----------



## ttc126

Yay Jess! For me Chinese gender has always been wrong. Said girl both times I had boys. This time says boy.... so?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, the Chinese Gender calendars have never been right for me, either. The one on Babycenter has been the closest (3 out of 4 correct). Are you hoping for a boy or girl this time?

TTC and Luvymom, how have you two been feeling?


----------



## Jess19

Well fingers crossed that it is right for me again lol 
We are hoping for a boy this time. DH has a daughter (she's 13) and we have our two little girls together, my son is from my first marriage. I know that hubby really wants a son I am praying that this is it for us !


----------



## ttc126

How was today's test?


----------



## ttc126

Spiffy I've been feeling pretty good! My husband's mother passed away last week and the service is today so that's kept me pretty distracted. How about you?


----------



## Jess19

Today's test :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jess19

TTC so sorry about to hear about your mother in law :hugs: Hope you and your family are doing ok :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I'm thinking blue thoughts for you! :winkwink:

TTC, sorry to hear about your MIL. :( How is your hubby handling it? I'm glad that you've been feeling good otherwise.

I'm doing okay. I actually called my OB's office this morning about some concerns and am waiting for them to call me back. I fell down the stairs a week and half ago, and since then, the contractions I've been having are a little stronger. So I checked my cervix yesterday, and it's a fingertip dilated, which wasn't the case until 32 weeks with Asher (and he was born three weeks after that!) so I want to be sure everything is okay. I know I can stay a tiny bit dilated for a long time, so everything might be just fine, but I'd like my OB to check me for the reassurance.


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies. We are doing ok. It was very unexpected so I think hubby and I are in a bit of disbelief still. Thanks for your kind thoughts.

Jess, your test looks great!!!!! Are you going to do a digi or anything? I have to tell you, a week ago I had such a scare with a stupid frer. The new kind are awful. They have a weird curved handle. I took one and it was super faint. Thought for sure I was having a mc. No. Tons of complaints online about those. I took a Wal-Mart brand. Clearly much darker. Ugh no more frer for me. 

Spiffy, how scary!!!!! Way way too early for your little one to come! I am praying all is well and your cervix holds strong. Keep us updated!


----------



## Jess19

Oh Spiffy that is scary :( hope all is ok and everything checks out fine. 
I tripped over my dog when I was pregnant with Samantha, super nerve wrecking! 
Did you have any spotting or anything like that after? 

TTC I saw those tests when I went to Walmart the other day, they look funny lol I didn't buy any FRERS or anything. I got 2 Walmart tests and a dollar tree one (that I will take tomorrow) and about 8 ICs left :) I have enough to follow progression with out breaking the bank. 
I called my OBGYN this morning and I have an appointment with my him and to get bloods done. I don't expect an ultrasound or anything for a few more weeks, I think that's when/how I'll get an official due date. 
Kinda wondering if it's more than one in there lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, we posted at the same time last time, so I didn't see your test until just now. That's amazing progression since yesterday!

As for me, the nurse finally called me back, and they want me to go to Labor and Delivery for an evaluation. As for falling down the stairs, I didn't have any bleeding, thank goodness, but the fact that my cervix has started changing and my contractions are getting a little stronger since then makes me wonder if it's related to the fall. Hopefully I'll have more answers after my L&D visit (I have to wait until DH gets home so he can watch the kiddos).


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: praying for you. Hope everything is alright


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Jess. :flower:

So I ended up spending 5 hours in L&D last night. :( I thought it would be a quick check and I'd be out of there, but I was so wrong! After checking me and doing some swabs and everything looking fine, they noticed that baby's heart rate was staying up in the 180s (his baseline is in the 150s) so they wanted to monitor him for a while. They realized that my temperature was a little high, so they had me drink some ice water, and it brought his heart rate back down. By the time that was done, my regular Irritable Uterus contractions had started up, so they wanted to keep an eye on those for a while. Eventually, they were coming every 2 minutes (not that unusual for me) so they started me on IV fluids and Nifedipine until they got the contractions to stop. But the whole time I was just thinking, "This is normal for me! I just want to go home and go to bed!" Ugh. I can't wait to see what kind of bill we're going to get for that adventure. :nope:


----------



## Jess19

Ugh that stinks :( that they had you there so long! What a long night! 
So glad you and the baby are alright! :) 
Are you still dilated a little?


----------



## Jess19

When Samantha was admitted for 2 days back in December it was $20,000!!! Basically $10,000 a day! It's ridiculous! 
Hope yours isn't too bad


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, $20,000 is awful! :shock:

As for the dilation, the nurse who checked me said my cervix is open on the outside, but still closed internally. So that's good. I'll still have my OB check it at my 27 week appointment, though, because I know from experience that there are discrepancies between people who check (when I was in labor with Asher, the on-call doctor said I was 4.5cm and when my OB checked right after, she said I was actually 6.5cm).


----------



## Cangaroo

Congratulations Jess!! Fantastic news. And $20000 for a 2 day admission?! That's crazy! What was she in for? 

Sorry to hear about your MIL TTC. *hugs*

Spiffy, sounds like a long day at the hospital. Glad everything was OK in the end, but that must have been exhausting.


----------



## ttc126

Having an extremely rough time. I've been spotting light brown since yesterday. I was cramping today so they had me come in. Did an early.u/s and saw absolutely nothing in my uterus. At this point it's either too early, a miscarriage underway, or an ectopic. Went for blood work and should get results tomorrow. But I'm not overly hopeful as I took a clear blue digi today and it still says 2-3. My heart just aches :( I really wanted this baby. Prayers are much appreciated.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:( Praying for you TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: praying for you TTC :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Cangaroo she was admitted for breathing issues. It wasn't pneumonia or RSV just some really bad congestion that got deep into her lungs. 
It was really scary, she was using all the muscles in her chest and stomach to breath :cry: It was intense, every dr and nurse in the ER was rushing and asking questions and hookah her up to machines. 
I never want to go through anything like that again :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I remember seeing your facebook posts when that happened. Such a scary experience. :( I'm glad she was okay.


----------



## luvymom

Praying for you TTC. Big hugs.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks guys. I'm pretty sure I'm in the middle of miscarrying :( Blood is red now and more :( Ugh so heartbreaking.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im so sorry hunny! It is never easy no matter how early


----------



## VJean

I'm so sorry TTC!


----------



## ttc126

Thank you all. The blood is so on and off and is such an odd color. Practically stopped again. I am so worried it's ectopic.


----------



## Cangaroo

So sorry TTC. Are you still waiting for the bloods? I've had spotting about that stage in both my pregnancies. It's really hard waiting to know for definite.

Jess- that sounds very scary. Glad she was OK!


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: thinking of you and your little bean TTC :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Trying not to worry about this but it's hard :( 
Drs tomorrow for bloods but will prob have to wait until Monday (hopefully) for results since I'm going in late in the day on Fri. 
I'd imagine they will want to check the levels again on Monday after the weekend. 
Ugh it's going to be a long weekend :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommyof2peas

Those test suck for progression


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, it looks like a crappy test. Have you tried a different brand? I know how hard it is not to worry. :hugs:

TTC, how are you doing today?


----------



## Jess19

Going to get more today, thinking about a digi :) never tried one


----------



## ttc126

Aww Jess I would be the same way. I would do a digi for peace of mind. I mean they are EXTREMELY accurate I found out. The weeks indicator one never went above 2-3 for me. Including the one I took yesterday. I got my bloods back and my hcg was 218. 

So that was my update. Definitely a miscarriage. It's sad :( I was really looking forward to this baby :cry:

I'm just going to have to be tested every 48hrs till it's down to zero.


----------



## Jess19

:cry: Awww TTC I'm so sorry you are going through this :hugs: 
Was that your 1st bloods? What # were you hoping for? 
Sorry for all the questions, now really sure how all that works


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, TTC, I'm so, so sorry. :cry: Take care of yourself, hun. Miscarriages are never easy, not matter how far along you are, because you start to love that baby the second you get a BFP. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Thank you so much. 

Jess, that was my first blood work. At nearly 6 weeks they'd expect in the 6000s at least. Don't worry too much about your blood work. With Jude, I started at 18. Then at 4 weeks 2 days I was at 251. So I think tomorrow you could expect anything from 200 to 1000.


----------



## Jess19

Oh I see. I figured there was a number you needed to be at just wasn't sure how that all worked. Thanks for the info


----------



## Jess19

I feel a bit better now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I'm glad to see that you're feeling better about your tests. :flower: Maybe you should stop testing now before another wonky test freaks you out! :winkwink:


----------



## Jess19

:) I think your right
Still want to try a digi just for fun :) I never have. This is my last chance


----------



## ttc126

I definitely say do a digi :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Sorry TTC. :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

3rd tri today. Didn't think I would ever make it this far again. Next mile stone, single digits


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mo2P, congrats on third tri! I may be a cheater, but I'm going to go off the 27 week start of third tri, so not too much longer for me. :winkwink:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lol my doc always said beginning of 28 weeks not 27. So I go off that. Less time in 3rd try before baby is born


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations mo2p. Such a huge milestone :)

I have been thinking. I hope my mc wasn't from having a c section. I just don't understand how I'd have 2 healthy pregnancies and then this? Plus I had what I think was a chemical in Nov. :( Ugh. It sucks. I wake up. Still feel a bit nauseous. Then remember. I'm feeling so gross physically. It doesn't help that several people have said "maybe your body wasn't ready." Ok then why did I even get pregnant?


----------



## mommyof2peas

I truly hate " maybe your body isn't ready" or " God has a plan" those things never helped me, just made me feel worse. 

Dh said the sweetest thing to our son that I really love to think about when I'm down about my loses. He said " it's OK honey, the baby just wasn't ready to meet us yet. But don't worry, they will come back soon " it turned it more into a waiting thing instead of a loss


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That whole, "Your body wasn't ready" thing is a load of crap. How do you explain the people who show up to their postpartum appointment already pregnant again?

As for the C-section, I doubt that's the case. They say the majority of first tri losses, especially in the first 6 weeks, are down to the baby itself not being healthy (genetically), so your body recognizes it and ends the pregnancy. Most doctors don't worry about there being any problems with the mother until you have at least 4 miscarriages. None of this makes it any easier to cope with your loss, but at least you can tell yourself that there should be no reason why your next pregnancy won't be perfectly healthy. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Thank you both. It's nice to have somewhere to vent where people know not to say stupid things. I did have my best friend say "I'd tell you everything will be ok and you'll feel normal again soon but what a load of crap!" I love that. She was so nice to just say the truth! 

I got my blood results from 2nd draw. They only went down by 30 :( Ugh I do not want this to be a super drawn out thing. 

Tonight I'm doing a bit better. My husband suggested we get a charm for my bracelet he started for one of our anniversaries. That will be a nice way to kind of acknowledge the baby. I don't want to mope around, I'm just still in the worst part today.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

After having a chemical pregnancy (so not even as far along as you were) it still took me two weeks to fully come to terms with it (I wasn't having HCG draws, so I kept telling myself maybe the baby was somehow still alive, even though I bled like a period and my tests went negative...yeah, I was a little delusional). And then after that it did start to get better because I started putting my thoughts and energy into the next month of TTC. So it definitely takes some time before you start to feel a little better. In the meantime, I think your plan to get a charm for your baby is a good idea. :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

:hugs: it's never easy, no matter how far along :hugs: take all the time you need to greve, in any way you need to :hugs: we are all here for you 
The charm for your bracelet is a sweet idea. 
Before I got pregnant with my son I lost a baby, had to have a dnc :( which was terrible because I had to wait for the surgery and sit there knowing my baby had passed and was already gone inside of me but my body kept it :( I just wanted to get it over with. I got a tattoo to remember that little one I never got to meet. Although now looking back everytime I see the tattoo it brings back that terrible time :(


----------



## ttc126

Oh Jess I'm sorry :( That sounds so awful and hard :( I am thankful that my body seemed to recognize this quickly. I am feeling better emotionally. Still sad, but not a complete wreck now.


----------



## Jess19

Not a good night tonight :cry: I started bleeding. I've had bad cramping all day. I went to the ER to get some answers, I really didn't want to wait until Friday for my appointment (an ultrasound) it just seems so far away right now. They did one there and didn't see anything :( and dr said my levels were only 76. They are supposed to be at least 4,000 by now. He said its most likely a miscarriage or my dates are wrong (but I know they're not) :( 
I'm going to keep my appointment but it's probably pointless as the cramping is getting worse and the bleeding hasn't stopped:( i really didn't see this coming.


----------



## Cangaroo

So sorry Jess. :( Hope you get some rest today.


----------



## ttc126

Oh Jess! I'm so so so sorry :( This breaks my heart :( Please keep us updated :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, I'm so sorry. :cry: Take it easy, hun. :hugs:

Hopefully next month will bring rainbow babies for you and TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Jess19

Thanks girls :hugs: 
I'm still in shock, one day everything was fine and the next I'm cramping and bleeding :(


----------



## ttc126

I'm so sorry Jess. I felt (still do kind of) the same way. Tomorrow was supposed to be my first ultrasound. Instead I'll be getting get more blood work since my hcg still isn't zero. 

We plan to try again after 2 periods. What do you think you'll do Jess?


----------



## Jess19

I think we will try again. 
Is there supposed to be a wait time to start TTC again? :shrug: of so its news to me 

I wonder if they will still do the US or if it will just be blood work for me? I wonder what my levels are. I really feel like the US is a waste of money at this point.


----------



## ttc126

For me, my doctor told me to wait two cycles. But that's because I have a blood disorder and I need time for it to build back up for pregnancy. But she didn't say there's a standard waiting time. I've known a lot of people who haven't waited even one cycle and they've had perfect pregnancies.

I think they'll probably just do the blood work. An ultrasound won't really show anything at this point I wouldn't think. They'll probably want to check your levels and see if they're decreasing appropriately.

Doesn't it bug when they try to give you false hope? They told me maybe I was earlier than I thought.etc like the er told you. I'm like no. I got a positive test two weeks ago....no way I'm only 4 weeks :( It's all awful. 

I think I'm depressed. I don't know what to do. My brain is foggy, I'm just in survival mode with everything. I'm not eating, yet gained 6lbs the past couple weeks. A rainbow baby would make it a bit easier to cope I think.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am breastfeeding and pregnant also though due in Aug/Sep. Just wanted to say hi. This is also my third time breastfeeding when pregnant.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Dragonfly said:


> I am breastfeeding and pregnant also though due in Aug/Sep. Just wanted to say hi. This is also my third time breastfeeding when pregnant.

Hi Dragonfly. :wave: Just so you know, this was a thread created for our 2014 babies. Of course you can stay and chat, but only a few of us are pregnant right now, and we're a bit further along. :flower:

TTC, it definitely sounds like you're depressed (speaking as someone who has dealt with it off and on as long as I can remember). Its really too bad you have to wait two months to start TTC again, because I think it would definitely help you to feel better right now. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think the only way I didnt fall into a bad depression was because I TTC straight away. Even then I was depressed. I just think the ttc kept it from being really bad. I even thought about getting meds for it. Having something to focus on was great, although after the second MMC it became a obsession. 

My doc let me try again right away. But he first said 2 months. I think he knew I needed something to cling onto.


----------



## Dragonfly

Spiffynoodles said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I am breastfeeding and pregnant also though due in Aug/Sep. Just wanted to say hi. This is also my third time breastfeeding when pregnant.
> 
> Hi Dragonfly. :wave: Just so you know, this was a thread created for our 2014 babies. Of course you can stay and chat, but only a few of us are pregnant right now, and we're a bit further along. :flower:
> 
> TTC, it definitely sounds like you're depressed (speaking as someone who has dealt with it off and on as long as I can remember). Its really too bad you have to wait two months to start TTC again, because I think it would definitely help you to feel better right now. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am such an air head how could I think any one was due this november! :dohh:


----------



## luvymom

Hey dragonfly! I'm due Sept 9th! 

Jess and TTC, I've been told to wait by some doctors and not by others. The ones that told me to wait basically said it was for dating purposes. So honestly, I decided for myself and didn't wait. Except for this last one and that's only because I got a colonoscopy done. I think it's very therapeutic in the grieving process to TTC.


----------



## ttc126

Lol Dragonfly it's ok. :)

Thanks spiffy and luvymom and mo2p :) I agree that ttc right away would sure make me feel better. With my blood disorder I'm just thinking I should probably wait the 2 cycles.... I'm sure I'm close to my first cycle so really it's only about 6 weeks. I think what's been worse is the two weeks of pelvic rest I've been on.... sometimes you just need that kind of comfort from your significant other...to be denied that is cruel. :( Only a few more days. 

The other thing getting me down is that I've sure put on weight since the mc. I think it's hormonal because I've hardly been eating and have had zero appetite. But here I am nearly 6lbs heavier :( 

I can't wait to try again. I got some new vitamins that are supposed to be really good. Also going to do this dvd workout series for a month.... if I can get it together. Man there are so many days where my prayers are just "God help me I want to give up."


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I really feel for you. The other day I was crying hysterically to my husband and asking, "Can I quit? I can't do this anymore!" :( Hormones and young children and difficult situations don't go well together. :nope:

Oh, and Dragonfly, I actually conceived my "November" baby (He came in October) around this exact day two years ago, so actually, the November due dates will be rolling out again soon. :winkwink:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Should just change the name to Breastfeeding and Pregnant :)


----------



## Jess19

I should change the name of the thread :)

I'm not sure if we are going to start TTC right away. DH and I kinda discussed it the other night and I got the impression that he really doesn't want to TTC again. He said he really thought this was our chance for a boy and that it's over now. I know he's worried about having 5 kids, it's a lot. And I know he loves all of our children but the thought of another girl bothers him and I think he doesn't want to be disappointed. I'm trying SO hard to see things from his point of view. I know that every man wants a son :( I will feel so sad if we never have one. And he doesn't want to be that family that keeps having kids and has all girls. Ugh we are both so emotional maybe it would be best to take a break. 
But like I told him the other night. We will get pregnant again, it's not a matter of IF its a matter of WHEN. I'm not on BC or nursing anymore so there's nothing preventing it. I told him if he REALlY doesn't want to have another baby then we have to change something because it WIll happen.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Jess, would it help your DH if you two sat down together and read some of the "boy swaying" tips online, so he feels like there are things you can at least try to increase your chances? I know those sways don't always work, but you can bet I'm still going to be trying all of them next time around for a girl. :winkwink:


----------



## Jess19

Maybe he will :) that's a good idea! 
I have heard that if we BD on the day of ovulation we are more likely to have a boy. That's about all I know. 
Think I might have to do some Google research lol ;)


----------



## ttc126

Jess I guess there's quite a bit out there about swaying for either gender :) I am not sure if I would choose a girl or a boy even if we could choose... it's so strange I would love another boy but girls are so fun too!


----------



## ttc126

So I keep getting bad news this year. My dad had an MRI Saturday for some back pain that looked like arthritis on an xray. His Dr called yesterday and it looks like an ependymoma...a rare brain tumor that presents on the spine in adults. He has another MRI coming up asap to make sure this is a primary tumor and not a mestaticized tumor. 

With my mother in law, miscarriage and now this I just am feeling a little overwhelmed. My DH has also been awful to me lately. He left his lunch break immediately after saying some hurtful things which really hurts because we try to never leave things bad between us since he has such a dangerous job. He says "nothing I do helps you" even though I was having a fine time last week until the last three days of him treating me like crap. I feel like "so sorry to inconvenience you" and i want nothing to to with him.


----------



## luvymom

TTC, I'm so sorry about all you are having to deal with all at once. 
When my MIL got her first cancer diagnosis DH was kind of mean to me too. I just don't think he knew how to deal with it. You know, men just like to fix things and he couldn't. I tried not to be hurt and let him work through his feelings as he needed. Though it's not easy being treated that way. Especially when you are having your feelings to deal with. But maybe it's more of a frustration with himself that he can't make everything better for you. And unfortunately we are sometimes the easy target to release on. I hope it gets better. Hugs!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. :( And that's really poor timing for your DH to start being that way with you. I hate when things feel tense between me and DH. :nope: Like Luvymom said, it's probably a case of him struggling with his own feelings over everything that's been happening lately, but it definitely doesn't make it right, or easy for you to deal with. :hugs: Is there a possibility that you and he can arrange a date night without the boys so that you can talk about things and reconnect a little?


----------



## mommyof2peas

So spiffy, with your history do you think you'll go before me? Youre only 2-3 weeks behind me after all :)


----------



## ttc126

Thanks guys I agree. I wish there was a time for a date night. He literally has no time off...even his normal days off aren't happening again until may. I'm sick of this schedule. Feeling sick of everything! 

I need to snap out of it. I see my ob on Friday. I'm thinking of seeing about an antidepressant.


----------



## ttc126

I want to do a poll to see who will have their baby first.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

TTC, an antidepressant might help. I know they helped me with my PPD after Asher was born. :hugs:

Mo2P, I have no idea! If I weren't doing these 17P shots, I would say my baby would be coming first for sure, because I'd be lucky to make it to 35 weeks. But these shots are supposed to keep baby in until 37 weeks, so if that's the case, you'd be 39.5 weeks. When have your previous babies been born?


----------



## mommyof2peas

between 38-39 weeks :) One of them was just after 36 weeks. But I had extra waters with him


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So if these shots do what they're supposed to, chances are your baby will be born first. But it sounds like it's going to be close! :flower:


----------



## luvymom

I need some help. All of a sudden my right nipple is so SORE! It hurts all the time. Not just tender but like super painful. I dint know what the deal is. Could it be hormones? I just hit 12 weeks and while both are more sensitive, the right one is pain! 

Interested to see who will deliver first given both histories. I am a little bummed though because if I didn't have my mc I works have been due right after on May 4th. But I'm happy to have the one I'm cooking now. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I know my breast were killing about the same time. If anyone so much as touched them I would jump 5 feet. I wouldnt worry about it unless there is redness or fever.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Luvymom, it would have been nice to be due with you as well. :hugs:

As for the nipple pain, mine have been way more sore this pregnancy than with any of my others, but not as painful as yours sounds. Are you still breastfeeding?


----------



## luvymom

Yes, still breastfeeding though I'm so ready to be done. But she's going to be a hard one to wean. She knows what's up. .she'll lift up my shirt and get into position. I try to distract her but she's persistent. I've even tried swaying her with chocolate milk. No go. :(

The pain is better today and it's my "broken" side anyway so I don't even nurse from it.


----------



## kittylady

I find that my nipples aren't painful if I'm breastfeeding from that boob, maybe its because its your 'broken' one and its because you aren't feeding from it so its reverted to normal pregnancy pain (my first pregnancy my nipples were sooooo sore). 

I've just night weaned my second because I couldn't cope with night feeds with my 17 month old anymore. I don't mind them feeding for as long as they want but I can't cope with more than one at night.


Hope you are all ok. :kiss:


----------

